# Touren mit on any sunday in Eifel, Bergischen Land etc.



## on any sunday (23. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

um mir Arbeit zu ersparen, ist immer gut , und nicht fremde Threads zu verseuchen  hier ein neuer Thread.

Sinn: Ankündigung von Bergradtouren mit dem oben genannten Veranstalter im größeren Umfeld von Kölle und im benachbarten Ausland. 

Diese Touren sind nicht kommerziell, parteiisch und werden aus rein egoistischen Gründen veranstaltet: Der Bewegung von bergtauglichen Zweirädern durch möglichst unasphaltierte Gebiete in Begleitung hoffentlich angehmer Gleichgesinnter.   

Undiskutierbare Regeln:  Klingen zum Teil heftig, sind aber aus Erfahrung notwendig.

Die Termine werden in Last Minute Biking eingetragen.

Der dort angebene Zeitpunkt ist die Abfahrtszeit!

Es können nur Menschen teilnehmen, die mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind, Erwachsensein ist nicht erforderlich.  

Du und dein Fahrzeug sollten in einem vernünftigen Zustand sein.  

Ersatzschlauch, Flickzeug, Pumpe und Werkzeug muss jeder Teilnehmer mitführen. Als eventuellen Handlanger stelle ich mich zur Verfügung. Ich unterhalte keinen Schlauchverleih. 

Es sind keine Anfängertouren ; zu den Km und Höhenmeter Angaben sollte man aus eigener Erfahrung eine Vorstellung haben.  

Es kann vorkommen, das man dreckig, naß und fertig zum Ziel kommt. Das könnte an feuchten Wurzeln, Steinen, Flüssen und unterschiedlichen Höhenniveau der Strecke liegen. Teilweises Schieben und Tragen des Rads ist auch nicht auszuschließen.   Wir reden hier schließlich über Mountainbiken!  

Andere Wegebenutzer werden genauso behandelt, wie du behandelt werden willst.   


Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein, dürfte aber auch ausreichend sein.

Worauf man sich bei mir einlässt, kann man ja in den verschieden Threads teilweise schon begutachten.

Ein Verweis auf meine Heimseite ist auch nicht verkehrt.   

Speziell die GPS Touren Seite sollte man näher betrachten!

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

warum werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass nicht nur bei mir mächtig viel Schweiß fliessen wird   

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Gibst Du bitte bekannt, wenn Du die Tour vom Sonntag auf Deiner Seite veröffentlichst. Ich habe immer noch den Verdacht, dass es mehr als 500 Höhenmeter waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (24. August 2004)

Prima,

dass es jetzt auch einen Veranstalter von Senioren-Touren gibt  ! Das macht mir mein Leben doch viel leichter: wenn ich Lust auf eine kleine Pöbelei habe, muß ich jetzt nicht mehr lange suchen  .  By the way: deine Schlagschalen sind wieder eingepresst  ?

In der Hoffnung, bald gleichfalls Besitzer eines aktuellen TCR-Rahmens zu sein werde ich dich dann penetrieren, auch mal 'ne Tour mit sehr hohem Asphaltanteil  zu posten bzw. an solchiger teilzunehmen. Trotz aller Mitmenschlichkeit die du ausstrahlst leidest ja auch du an gelegentlichen Bodenkontakten im Gelände, da muß mal was ungefährlicheres ran...

Bis demnächst in diesem Theater
Dieter


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ... leidest ja auch du an gelegentlichen Bodenkontakten im Gelände, da muß mal was ungefährlicheres ran...




Besser Bodenkontakt als Wespenstiche im billigen Dutzend...


----------



## Ploughman (24. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Besser Bodenkontakt als Wespenstiche im billigen Dutzend...


Willkommen im Pöbel-Club. Schau mal auf meine Mitgliedsbezeichung (unter dem Namen...  ). Wußte doch gleich, hier wird man noch Spaß haben  !

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2004)

Mahlzeit Michael,

hast mich kürzlich als "bösen alten Mann" bezeichnet...  
Ich könnte solche oder schlimmer Touren auch anbieten. Kannst Du mir mal nen Text verfassen ? Du kannst das so gut...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2004)

Werte Pöbler,
bitte begeben sie sich in den Pöbelthread, dieser hier ist eine todernste Angelegenheit und sollte nicht zur Belustigung dienen.  

@rpo35

Lass Mal Ralph, ich möchte ja keinen abschrecken. Soll aber nur keiner sagen, er hätte von nichts gewusst!   

mmmh, ich soll was für dich texten? na guut, du hast es so gewollt!

*Beutebelgier, gebunden, sucht trotzdem nette Begleitung für dreckige, feuchte Spiele im Wald, Mehrgelenker bevorzugt! Melde dich unter R2D2, Im Ausland rechts*


----------



## rpo35 (25. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...*Beutebelgier, gebunden, sucht trotzdem nette Begleitung für dreckige, feuchte Spiele im Wald, Mehrgelenker bevorzugt! Melde dich unter R2D2, Im Ausland rechts*



Genau so wollte ich das...


----------



## XCRacer (25. August 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Prima, dass es jetzt auch einen Veranstalter von Senioren-Touren gibt  !


 Recht so! Klingt ganz nach Butterfahrten was der Sonntagsfahrer so anbietet 

 Fein Michael. Werde mich bestimmt mal deiner Führung unterwerfen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. August 2004)

@on any sunday

Wenn ich hier sehe, wer hier postet und sich ankündigt, läuft der Thread bei mir ab sofort nur noch unter dem Stichwort "Todesthread".

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## rpo35 (25. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @on any sunday
> 
> Wenn ich hier sehe, wer hier postet und sich ankündigt, läuft der Thread bei mir ab sofort nur noch unter dem Stichwort "Todesthread".
> 
> ...



Jaja...vielen herzlichen Dank !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. August 2004)

Sonntag, 29.08, 11 Uhr, hier eintragen 

Bergische Überraschungstour. Angedacht sind die Bergischen Trails, Rund um Wermelskirchen oder auch die Wupperberge. Der Spaß ist immer ca. 50 km lang und es sind ca. 1000 hm zu bewältigen. Nach der verstärkten Feuchtigkeit von oben ist mit sehr feuchten Bodenverhältnissen zu rechnen, also technisch kann es teilweise schwer werden!.

Bei Dauerregen findet die Veranstaltung nicht statt.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (29. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag, 29.08, 11 Uhr, hier eintragen
> 
> Bergische Überraschungstour. Angedacht sind die Bergischen Trails, Rund um Wermelskirchen oder auch die Wupperberge. Der Spaß ist immer ca. 50 km lang und es sind ca. 1000 hm zu bewältigen. Nach der verstärkten Feuchtigkeit von oben ist mit sehr feuchten Bodenverhältnissen zu rechnen, also technisch kann es teilweise schwer werden!.
> 
> ...



Tournachbetrachtung  

Am Startort verliefen sich der gute Jürgen und dingelding69 ( ist der Name überhaupt jugendfrei ), dessen Realworld Name ich natürlich wieder vergessen habe, sorry! Altersdemenz   

Es wurde meine Bergische Trail Runde angegangen. Ich wurde das erste Opfer meiner Tourregeln und durfte dank eines Stachels beweisen, das ich Schlauch und Pumpe am Mann hatte. Sonst gab es keine bemerkenswerten Vorkommnisse, es war wie ich versprochen hatte, nass, dreckig und Mr. 69 war am Ende relativ fertig.  Respekt!

Hiermit kämpfe ich gegen mein vollkommen unverdientes Image an: . 

Es wurden von mir am lebenden Objekt die Schuh Cleats festgezogen. Pferdebeschlagen ist ein Scheiss dagegen. 

Ich spendete einen hochwertigen Aldi Riegel einem Bedürftigen, mein Trikot wurde aber nicht geteilt.  

Noch was! An alle Couchpotatoes, die das schöne Wetter nicht ausgenutzt haben: ÄÄtsch.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... Noch was! An alle Couchpotatoes, die das schöne Wetter nicht ausgenutzt haben: ÄÄtsch ...


Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen   

Ich bin gestern gut drei Stunden bei uns durch die Gegend geradelt (Stommeler Busch, Glessener Höhen). War zwar sehr windig, aber die Sonne hat mich dafür entschädigt. Obwohl ich jeglichen Erschöpfungszustand vermeiden wollte, endete das Ganze doch wieder mit einem ausgedehnten Wellnessprogramm, um wieder auf die Beine zu kommen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (30. August 2004)

Ach ja, in diesen Thread muß ich das ja alles reinschreiben, also flugs nochmal reinkopiert vom Bergischen, wenn einer weiß was ich meine  


Da waren wir nun 3 wackere Streiter am Sonntag incl. on any sunday.  
 
Alle sind im Ziel eingetroffen, auch wenn *o.a.s*. nichts unversucht ließ uns auf einer Distanz von ca 55 Km bei 1100 Hm abzuschütteln, so ist er nun mal.     

Es war eine schöne Tour, hat sicherlich niemanden unterfordert und die Bilanz von 1 Panne und 2 nicht so schweren Stürzen ist wohl noch o.k.


Stefan   *Ja o.a.s. so heißt der wirklich!!! *  
ist in Bezug auf seine Wasserversorgung nach dem Motto gefahren "wie zerronnen so gewonnen", als er eine Flache nach ein paarhundert Metern verlor und kurz vor dem Ziel eine andere Flachen fand.


Danke für die nette Tour, jederzeit gern wieder.   

Jürgen mit den Unregelmäßigkeiten ín den Oberschenkeln


----------



## Enrgy (30. August 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ... auch wenn *o.a.s*. nichts unversucht ließ uns auf einer Distanz von ca 55 Km bei 1100 Hm abzuschütteln, so ist er nun mal.     ...




Hat der "böse alte Mann" mal wieder neue Opfer gefunden?


----------



## rpo35 (30. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der "böse alte Mann" mal wieder neue Opfer gefunden?



Ja, sieht so aus, als hätte er meinen Job übernommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

on any sunday's Touren haben halt den Nachhaltigkeitsfaktor: sie bleiben lange in Erinnerung   

Er macht nur das, was die Politik von uns fordert. Insofern verstehe ich das Gerede über Opfer nicht. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (30. August 2004)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, in diesen Thread muß ich das ja alles reinschreiben, also flugs nochmal reinkopiert vom Bergischen, wenn einer weiß was ich meine
> 
> 
> Da waren wir nun 3 wackere Streiter am Sonntag incl. on any sunday.
> ...



Da bin ich ja noch relativ gut weggekommen, aber wenn ich die werten Mitfahrer abschütteln wollte, wäre das für diese einen sehr kurze Tour geworden


----------



## on any sunday (30. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> on any sunday's Touren haben halt den Nachhaltigkeitsfaktor: sie bleiben lange in Erinnerung
> 
> ...



Da sehe ich ja noch Entwicklungpotential, vom Todesthread über Hartz IV Thread zum Vater Theresa Thread.


----------



## JürgenK (31. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich ja noch relativ gut weggekommen, aber wenn ich die werten Mitfahrer abschütteln wollte, wäre das für diese einen sehr kurze Tour geworden





Wird man so   böse  geboren, oder kann man auch das auf die Sozialisation schieben???


----------



## on any sunday (1. September 2004)

Also, bei den Wetteraussichten muß ich wohl.  

Spezial Tour:

Kleiner Alpen Cross von Oberstdorf zum Comer See, ca. 465 km und 12.500 Höhenmeter, Dauer: ca. 5 Tage, Technik: schwer, Kondition: schwer. Aussichten: unbezahlbar.  

Abfahrt: 03.09. 23:46 Uhr Köln Hbf, um pünktliches Erscheinen wird gebeten.  

Für Anfänger weniger geeignet.


----------



## mikkael (1. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Abfahrt: 03.09. 23:46 Uhr Köln Hbf, um pünktliches Erscheinen wird gebeten.


Termin in Last-minute-Biking eingetragen?? 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## dingeling69 (1. September 2004)

ave,

sehe ich ja erst jetzt, dass wir neben unserem "bergischen" thread noch einen speziellen von on_any_sunday haben ;-)

auf diesem wege noch einmal recht herzlichen dank für das guiding am sonntag, eine wirklich sehr schöne strecke mit massenhaft trails, wenn ich mein garmin habe, musss ich die glaube ich mal aufzeichnen ...

... und vielen dank nochmal für die futterunterstützung, hätte nie gedacht, dass mich ein einfacher riegel mal so erfreuen kann   

salve- stefan (dingeling69)

ps: wieso bist du eiegntlich der "böse mann" ??

ps2: viel spaaaassss auf deinem transalp !!!


----------



## Ploughman (2. September 2004)

dingeling69 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: wieso bist du eiegntlich der "böse mann" ??
> 
> ps2: viel spaaaassss auf deinem transalp !!!


Ähem,

will's nicht beschwören, aber ich meine, ich hätte ihm irgendwann den Titel verpasst. Es heißt korrekterweise im übrigen und vollständig der "böse alte Mann aus (P)esch".   

Wenn man sich 'ne Zeitlang mit ihm befasst, merkt man schon, woher es kommt, darum wird sein Titel auch so gut akzeptiert. Heißt ja nicht, dass er ein unangenehmer Zeitgenosse ist  . Aber mal ehrlich, was hältst du denn von einem, der damit prahlt, bei schönstem Wetter einen Spontan-Marathon durchzuziehen, während man selber mal gerade die Tagesrandzeiten nutzen kann  ?

@Michael: Hab's immerhin geschafft, mir 'nen neuen MTB Rahmen zu bestellen. Und in der KW 38 soll der Giant TCR kommen  . Dann wird abgerechnet - verausgabe dich also richtig und schone dich nicht.

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (2. September 2004)

Aha Michael, so ist das also...Du beschimpfst mich also mit Deinem eigenen Titel...    

Guckt ihr hier...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## JürgenK (2. September 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem,
> 
> 
> Wenn man sich 'ne Zeitlang mit ihm befasst, merkt man schon, woher es kommt, darum wird sein Titel auch so gut akzeptiert.




 Das kann man wohl unkommentiert so stehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. September 2004)

Ihr seid alle so gemein zu mir   , deshalb starte ich schon gleich nach bella italia. Die haben wenigstens noch Achtung vor alten Männern. 

Der Pate

Mikele


----------



## Ploughman (2. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid alle so gemein zu mir   , deshalb starte ich schon gleich nach bella italia. Die haben wenigstens noch Achtung vor alten Männern.
> 
> Der Pate
> 
> Mikele


Junge, 

für die Alterssenilität isses noch zu früh. Also spar dir deine Krokodilstränen und freue dich auf ein paar Tage mit original deutscher Küche - Spaghetti, Pizza, Ravioli und ein schönes al Forno, dazu ein gepfegtes Gläschen Chianti. Wenn ich jetzt drüber nachdenke - no mercy! Ich in der "mure de Berrenrath" und du am Comer See, grunz  !

Viel Spass!!!!!!!

Dieter


----------



## on any sunday (10. September 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Junge,
> 
> für die Alterssenilität isses noch zu früh. Also spar dir deine Krokodilstränen und freue dich auf ein paar Tage mit original deutscher Küche - Spaghetti, Pizza, Ravioli und ein schönes al Forno, dazu ein gepfegtes Gläschen Chianti. Wenn ich jetzt drüber nachdenke - no mercy! Ich in der "mure de Berrenrath" und du am Comer See, grunz  !
> 
> ...



Hallo Mädels!   

Trotz aller Hoffnungen, ich bin lebend zurück und es war dermassen mies, schlechtes Wetter, trostlose Landschaften und öde Baggerseen.......*NICHT*  

Habe auf Dieter ein Fläschen roten Traubensaft am Lido de Colico  getrunken und meine letzten Euro in italienischer Essenskultur investiert, sehr lohnend mit leckerer Rendite.  

Es folgt die digitale Nachbearbeitung mit allen schrecklichen Details, vorab zwei Appetitanreger.

Salve

Mikele


----------



## Ploughman (10. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mädels!
> 
> Trotz aller Hoffnungen, ich bin lebend zurück und es war dermassen mies, schlechtes Wetter, trostlose Landschaften und öde Baggerseen.......*NICHT*
> 
> ...


Willkommen zurück!

Und gleich eins: Bis auf das mit dem Weinchen und den leckeren Speisen glaube ich dir nicht  ! Auf den Bildchen sieht's doch aus, als wär es fantastisch gewesen!!!

Ansonsten warte ich täglich darauf  , dass der Paketbote klingelt. Falls er dies nun hoffentlich sehr, sehr bald tut, habe ich für das Wochenende 18./19. 'ne Kermeter-Tour ex Hergarten geplant (durch den Wald, siehe Ville-Thread).


Ciao
Dieter

P.S: eben kam der erlösende Anruf: der Paketbote hat geklingelt!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (10. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Es folgt die digitale Nachbearbeitung mit allen schrecklichen Details, vorab zwei Appetitanreger.


 Willkommen zurück in der "Ebene".

 Wo bleiben die restlichen Bilder? Lasse mich nicht gerne auf die Folter spannen...


----------



## on any sunday (10. September 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen zurück!
> 
> Und gleich eins: Bis auf das mit dem Weinchen und den leckeren Speisen glaube ich dir nicht  ! Auf den Bildchen sieht's doch aus, als wär es fantastisch gewesen!!!
> 
> ...



Du kennst den Film ""Wayne`s World", wegen dem *Nicht* ?  

Du kennst den Film "Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt"? 

@XCRacer

Nur keine Ungeduld Renè, du fährst ja auch noch nicht dein Titangestell.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (14. September 2004)

@An das böse Kasperle

Nachdem der Postmann nur einmal geklingelt und voll korrekt den Sperrgutkarton abgeliefert hatte, bin ich also zwischenzeitlich wieder in den Besitz eines bergtauglichen Rades gekommen  . Da mach ich dir mal den Vorschlag, am Sonntag ex Hergarten die Gegend um den Kermeter unsicher zu machen  . Offene Streckenführung, ca. 4-5h und über 1000hm. Angehalten wird nur zum Pilzesammeln.  (die schönen roten mit den weißen Punkten sind für dich  ).

Wie isses also, oder hast du's immer noch nicht geschafft, deine Speichen wieder anzuziehen  ?

Ach ja, alle anderen alten bösen Männer und nette junge Frauen sind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen  

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## on any sunday (14. September 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @An das böse Kasperle
> 
> Nachdem der Postmann nur einmal geklingelt und voll korrekt den Sperrgutkarton abgeliefert hatte, bin ich also zwischenzeitlich wieder in den Besitz eines bergtauglichen Rades gekommen  . Da mach ich dir mal den Vorschlag, am Sonntag ex Hergarten die Gegend um den Kermeter unsicher zu machen  . Offene Streckenführung, ca. 4-5h und über 1000hm. Angehalten wird nur zum Pilzesammeln.  (die schönen roten mit den weißen Punkten sind für dich  ).
> 
> ...



Speichen müssen bestellt werden, dafür ist aber mein KLEIN wieder landfein, siehe Anhang, mit neuem Innenlager, neuen Laufrädern und rückenfreundlicheren Lenker.  

Bin dieses Wochenende nicht im Lande, müsst euch also selbst beschäftigen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (14. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Speichen müssen bestellt werden, dafür ist aber mein KLEIN wieder landfein, siehe Anhang, mit neuem Innenlager, neuen Laufrädern und rückenfreundlicheren Lenker.




Jaja, das Alter, 
bald kommt dann der gute alte rückenfreundliche Hollandlenker inc. hochgestellter Lenkerhörnchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Speichen müssen bestellt werden, dafür ist aber mein KLEIN wieder landfein, siehe Anhang, mit neuem Innenlager, neuen Laufrädern und rückenfreundlicheren Lenker.
> 
> Bin dieses Wochenende nicht im Lande, müsst euch also selbst beschäftigen.
> 
> ...



Kannst Du die Karre mal aus der Dunkelkammer rausholen ?...


----------



## XCRacer (18. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nur keine Ungeduld Renè, du fährst ja auch noch nicht dein Titangestell.
> l


 Titangestellt fährt jetzt ! Wo bleiben die Bilder ?!?


----------



## mikkael (27. September 2004)

Hallo Michael,
es ist nun die Zeit der Jubiläumstouren, mit einem bergischen Klassiker möchte ich hier keine Ausnahme machen:

Feierabendbikers "Abschied vom Sommer"
Samstag um 09.00 Uhr: Umrundung der Dhünntalsperre  à la Juchhu, ca. 42 km, 1200 HM.

Vielleicht kannst du mal vorbeischauen und uns zum Sommerabschied zu einigen interessanten Trails à la _"hier gibt's 'ne schöne Single-Trail"_ führen!



VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Umrundung der Dhünntalsperre à la Juchhu
> 
> VG Mikkael


Gibt es eine schönere Art der Unsterblichkeit für einen Biker? 

Viel Spass, leider bin ich im Augenblick mit Arbeit bis über beide Ohren zugeschüttet.  Da das bleibt auf so bis Weihnachten. 

Kann mich also nur ab und zu freimachen, z.B. für Nightriding, die (meine) 2. und den Samstag(halb)tageskurs sowie die kleine Ringwalltour (Ja, die wird's noch dieses Jahr geben ).

Tolle Touren in der m.E. schönsten Jahreszeit für einen MTB-ler. 

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (27. September 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> es ist nun die Zeit der Jubiläumstouren, mit einem bergischen Klassiker möchte ich hier keine Ausnahme machen:
> 
> Feierabendbikers "Abschied vom Sommer"
> ...



Hallo Mikkael,

1. Ist das ein neues Hobby von dir, doppel und dreifach Postings ? Das melde ich der Forumspolizei!  

2. Bin ich schwer enttäuscht von dir, erst wird einem sowas versprochen, siehe Anhang, und was passiert, nichts   Vielleicht hat sie sich auch nur in der Adresse geirrt und ist zwei Häuser weiter bei einem bekannten Nachbarn gelandet. Wollen wir für die Ärmste nicht hoffen.  

3. Mit Samstag weiß ich noch nicht, bin bis Freitag abend arbeitsmässig unterwegs. Wenn ich nicht komme, müssen halt die von dir voreilig versprochenen Singletrails ausfallen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (27. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ist das ein neues Hobby von dir, doppel und dreifach Postings ? Das melde ich der Forumspolizei!


Drei mal darfst du raten, von wem ich *das* wohl gelernt haben könnte.. 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Bin ich schwer enttäuscht von dir, erst wird einem sowas versprochen, siehe Anhang, und was passiert, nichts   Vielleicht hat sie sich auch nur in der Adresse geirrt und ist zwei Häuser weiter bei einem bekannten Nachbarn gelandet. Wollen wir für die Ärmste nicht hoffen.


Hier hast du wohl recht, nur: Dein Nachbar ist hyperaktiv, seine Tür immer offen, die Maschinerie läuft laut auf Hochtouren! Hättest du, anstatt liegen, ein wenig aus dem Fenster geschaut, wärest du ganz schnell geheilt. 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Mit Samstag weiß ich noch nicht, bin bis Freitag abend arbeitsmässig unterwegs. Wenn ich nicht komme, müssen halt die von dir voreilig versprochenen Singletrails ausfallen.


Tja, das wäre wirklich absolut schade! Wie sollen am Schluss wir die Mehrkilometer und -höhenmeter erklären, wenn wir nach 100 km und 8,5 Std. endlich am Ziel ankommen? 

Für den Sommerschlussrunde (SSR) habe ich mir eine bekannte (und flexible) Strecke gewählt, damit jeder während der Tour eine kleine Entführung vornehmen kann. Die Spezialisten hierfür kennen wir ja! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (27. September 2004)

Freunde, Römer, Landsleute  

Es ist von Herrn Ploughman und mir angedacht, am 09./10. Oktober ein Wochende in der Eifel zu verbringen. Natürlich im Auftrag des Herrn  und mit den üblichen Sportgeräten!

Als Standort wurde das liebliche Eifelstädtchen Daun ausgesucht. Am Samstag wäre die Bezwingung des Lieserpfades Richtung Wittlich angedacht und am Sonntag die Strecke des Marathons 2002. Die Marathonstrecke habe ich als GPS Track und bin sie ja auch zweimal abgefahren .  Der Lieserpfad ist für mich Neuland, gibt es aber auch als GPS Track, ist allerdings dann Teil eine Rundtour. Von Wittlich nach Daun geht ein Bus, der auch begrenzt Fahrräder mitnimmt. Müsste ich also noch planen, welche Variante sinnvoller ist.

Ich hatte an eine Anreise am Freitag Abend gedacht. Bei der Unterkunft bin ich flexibel, dürfte aber kein grosses Problem werden. 

Wer also Lust hat und die üblichen Mitradler auch noch abends ertragen will, kann ja sein Interesse hier kundtun.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (27. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Freunde, Römer, Landsleute
> 
> Es ist von Herrn Ploughman und mir angedacht, am 09./10. Oktober ein Wochende in der Eifel zu verbringen. Natürlich im Auftrag des Herrn  und mit den üblichen Sportgeräten!
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,

Herr Ploughman als Mit-Initiator sagt hiermit verbindlich seine Teilnahme zu. Hotels und Gasthöfe gibt's dort wirklich wohlfeil. Also warten wir mal ab, wer sich alles meldet.

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also warten wir mal ab, wer sich alles meldet.
> 
> Ciao
> Dieter



Nabend,

Lieserpfad...Sabber; Schmatz...
Ich würde so gerne aber ich hab an dem WE mein heiss ersehntes SAP "Go Life" mit Datenmigration und allem, was dazu gehört...

Wünsche euch jetzt schon viel Spaß !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (28. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich hab an dem WE mein heiss ersehntes SAP "Go Life" mit Datenmigration und allem, was dazu gehört...



Ouhauerha! Na dann viel Glück, und gönn dir vorher VIEL Schlaf!


----------



## on any sunday (28. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> Lieserpfad...Sabber; Schmatz...
> Ich würde so gerne aber ich hab an dem WE mein heiss ersehntes SAP "Go Life" mit Datenmigration und allem, was dazu gehört...
> ...



Ralph, da kann ich kein Mitleid haben.

Kannst du eigentlich nachts gut schlafen?  Wer SAP unter die arbeitende Bevölkerung streut, sollte nicht unter 3 Snakebites pro Tour bestraft werden.  

Möge der mächtige Abap mit dir sein!

Der sapgeschädigte Mikele


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ralph, da kann ich kein Mitleid haben.
> 
> Kannst du eigentlich nachts gut schlafen?  Wer SAP unter die arbeitende Bevölkerung streut, sollte nicht unter 3 Snakebites pro Tour bestraft werden.
> 
> ...



Ich bin ja nur die "Exicutive"...kann nix dran ändern...


----------



## on any sunday (8. Oktober 2004)

Nabend Gemeinde,

da der Altherrenausflug nach Daun gecancelt wurde, werde ich am Sonntag, den 10.10. den Eifelsteig angehen, schaust du hier.

Opfer und andere Mitfahrer bitte hier eintragen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (9. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Gemeinde,
> 
> da der Altherrenausflug nach Daun gecancelt wurde, werde ich am Sonntag, den 10.10. den Eifelsteig angehen, schaust du hier.
> 
> ...


Ich wollte morgen so schön 'ne Strassentour machen  ! Aber die Runde fahr ich nochmal  . Da du dich opferst  ...so gewährt mir die Bitte, in eurem Bunde sei ich der Dritte!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## blitzfitz (9. Oktober 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ...so gewährt mir die Bitte, in eurem Bunde sei ich der Dritte!


Das hört sich ja schon fast nach den drei Musketieren an. Muß ich meinen Degen mitbringen??

Bis moin,
            Ralf


----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2004)

Guten Morschen zusammen,

Nur zur Info, mein AlpenX 2004 ist fertich und auf meiner Heimseite unter MTB Reisen abzurufen.

Na dann bis gleich zum EifelX.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (10. Oktober 2004)

Feiner Bericht, Micheal 
 Haben wir ja auch lange drauf warten müssen


----------



## on any sunday (11. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Gemeinde,
> 
> da der Altherrenausflug nach Daun gecancelt wurde, werde ich am Sonntag, den 10.10. den Eifelsteig angehen, schaust du hier.
> 
> ...



Da sich tatsächlich zwei Mitfahrer gefunden hatten, mußte ich mir dann doch den Eifelsteig antun. Vorweg, es war verlustreich und hart.

Vielleicht werde ich zu alt für die Technik. Dummerweise hatte ich vergessen, den Track ins GPS zu laden, aber wenigstens hatte ich ihn vorher per PC in eine Route umgewandelt und so waren 30 Wegpunkte für die grobe Richtung vorhanden.

Am Startpunkt fanden sich ein: Ralf @Blitzfitz, Dieter @Ploughman und meine Wenigkeit. Es war schon reichlich kühl in der Eifel, aber da der Weg erstmal bergauf ging, war das nur ein temporäres Problem. Die Beschreibung des Eifelsteigs sparen ich mir, schlag nach bei Renè, siehe im Zitat. Alles was dort steht, kann ich so bestätigen, sehr schöne Tour, was fürs Auge und für die Beine.  

Die Besonderheiten bei dieser Tour waren: Dieter hat sich das dritte Mal in diesem Jahr meinen Touren teilweise verweigert. 1. Kalt bekommen bei der Eifelrennradtour im Frühjahr. 2. Baum geküsst in der Rureifel und dieses Mal ein malades Auge. Ich dachte, mit dem Zweiten sieht man besser?   Schmerz beseite, ich hoffe dir und dem Auge gehts wieder besser. Ich frage mich nur, ob das an meinem schlechten Carma liegt oder es die verdiente Rache ist, das manchmal der notwendige Respekt mir gegenüber fehlt. 

Der Streckenverlauf war meistens klar, einmal mußten wir uns allerdings ungeplant über eine Wiese und eine Böschung hochkämpfen und in Blankenheim haben wir eine unnötige Schleife gemacht und sind durch ein Bachbett und Unterholz geirrt, sind aber doch wohlbehalten am Bahnhof eingetroffen. Also alles vollkommen normal bei einer Touren mit mir.  

Den letzte Auftieg zum Kermeter fand ich Krampf, meine Beine auch.  

Gemünd haben wir dann just in Time erreicht, sprich: Gut das der letzte Trail hell geschottert war, das hilft in der späten Dämmerung ungemein. Respekt an Ralf, er schien am Ende doch noch fitter wie ich gewesen zu sein (ich weiß, ist keine Kunst  ) oder ein guter Schauspieler.   

Die nackten Zahlen: Laut dem Computer von Ralf waren es ca. 117 km und 2100 Hm.

Fazit. Eifelsteig immer wieder eine Reise wert.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (11. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Feiner Bericht, Micheal
> Haben wir ja auch lange drauf warten müssen



Schließe mich René an. Klasse X-Bericht
Hab ihn gerade samt Bilder verschlungen. Lekka!!


----------



## Ploughman (11. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> und dieses Mal ein malades Auge. Ich dachte, mit dem Zweiten sieht man besser?   Schmerz beseite, ich hoffe dir und dem Auge gehts wieder besser. Ich frage mich nur, ob das an meinem schlechten Carma liegt oder es die verdiente Rache ist, das manchmal der notwendige Respekt mir gegenüber fehlt.
> Michael


Michael,

ich kann dich beruhigen. Auch wenn du tatsächlich kein übermäßig schöner Anblick bist  , die Augenentzündung war wohl eher virueller Natur. Ging dann nämlich am Abend in  :kotz:  über, scheint jetzt aber überständen zu sein.

Cu
Dieter


----------



## blitzfitz (11. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit. Eifelsteig immer wieder eine Reise wert.



Ja, dem Zitat kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Klasse Tour, schöne Trails und ab und zu eine Abenteuereinlage. Herzlichen Dank an den Guide, der uns trotz Wirren der Technik wieder nach Hause gebracht hat.  

Hier sind ein paar Bilder. Viele habe ich nicht gemacht. Michael machte einfach keine Pausen.   





























Hier gibt's noch mehr Photos.


tja, und die beiden Photos des Tages:





*Spieglein, Spieglein in meiner Hand, wo bin ich in diesem Land???* 






*Egal, Hauptsache nach Norden!  * 

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
                              Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> ...Michael macht einfach keine Pausen.   ...



Das ist bekannt im ganzen Land - und vor allem:

als alter Mann hat man auch nicht mehr soviel Zeit...  


Wo ich schon grad am austeilen bin: Hat Dieter jemals eine Tour zuende gefahren? In meinem Beisein jedenfalls nicht.  

Uups, nu aber schnell wech hier...


----------



## on any sunday (11. Oktober 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bekannt im ganzen Land - und vor allem:
> 
> als alter Mann hat man auch nicht mehr soviel Zeit...
> 
> ...



Du kannst rennen, dich aber nicht verstecken.  

Bei der Tour waren längere Pausen wirklich nicht ratsam, weil....... ich nicht im Dunkeln in der Eifel planlos rumeiern wollte, wie ein gewisser anderer Herr V. Olker  

Außerdem wollten wir ja nicht irgendwelche Bikepornos mit babyblauen Kanonendales drehen. Obwohl, der Abfahrtsstreifen ist schon jugendgefährdend, bitte nicht nachmachen liebe Kinder.  

Ich sollte mir auch überlegen, ob ich nicht von meinem Recht am eigenen Bild Gebrauch machen sollte. Ich seh zwar stylisch  aus, aber die Dschungelfotos, also liebe Kinder, auch nicht nachmachen!

Außerdem hat Ralf ein Foto vergessen, siehe Anlage, aber wir hatten ja keine Zeit.    

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (12. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Tour waren längere Pausen wirklich nicht ratsam, weil....... ich nicht im Dunkeln in der Eifel planlos rumeiern wollte, wie ein gewisser anderer Herr V. Olker



Das ist eine gute Einstellung Michael.   

Dann doch lieber im Hellen planlos rumeiern, so wie du es ja scheinbar gemacht hast


----------



## Enrgy (13. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Tour waren längere Pausen wirklich nicht ratsam, weil....... ich nicht im Dunkeln in der Eifel planlos rumeiern wollte, wie ein gewisser anderer Herr V. Olker



Lieber ohne GPS im dunkeln verirren als mit GPS im hellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (18. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine gute Einstellung Michael.
> 
> Dann doch lieber im Hellen planlos rumeiern, so wie du es ja scheinbar gemacht hast





			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber ohne GPS im dunkeln verirren als mit GPS im hellen...


Ihr seid ja alle nur neidisch auf meine technische Überlegenheit.


----------



## Ploughman (18. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid ja alle nur neidisch auf meine technische Überlegenheit.


   MIchael,

hast du etwa mittlerweile dein Zu-gefährlich-Querfeldeinwunderrad bekommen?  Da bieten sich dir ja ganz neue Möglichkeiten, in der Wildnis verloren zu gehen  ! Ein Rad mit Lenkerobergriffbremsen bietet ja auch Sicherheit, wenn man sich nicht mehr so gut bücken kann...   Darf leider aber nicht zuviel lästern, habe mir nämlich auch einen 2Danger Rahmen bestellt, damit ich schneller auf die Arbeit komme und den WP gewinne  .

Schau dir bitte auch mal den Wetterbericht für die Provence an  ...übermorgen geht's los  

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## on any sunday (18. Oktober 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> MIchael,
> 
> hast du etwa mittlerweile dein Zu-gefährlich-Querfeldeinwunderrad bekommen?  Da bieten sich dir ja ganz neue Möglichkeiten, in der Wildnis verloren zu gehen  ! Ein Rad mit Lenkerobergriffbremsen bietet ja auch Sicherheit, wenn man sich nicht mehr so gut bücken kann...   Darf leider aber nicht zuviel lästern, habe mir nämlich auch einen 2Danger Rahmen bestellt, damit ich schneller auf die Arbeit komme und den WP gewinne  .
> 
> ...



Nee Dieda

noch kein Zweigefährlich Kreuzrad in Sicht, soll angeblich morgen eintreffen, aber ich kann warten. 

Watt juckt mich das Wetter im froschigen Ausland. Leichte Schläge mit dem Stangenbrot auf den Hinterkopf erhöhen übrigens das Denkvermögen, aber soviel Briketts kannst du gar nicht kaufen, Sack


----------



## on any sunday (21. Oktober 2004)

Nabend Freunde des gepflegten Bergradelns,

keine Panik, falls ich bei gemäßigten Touren, also viel Waldautobahn oder Nightrides, hiermit auftauche. Es will nur spielen.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (21. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> hiermit


 Feines Rad 
 Wenn jetzt Jörg noch "anschafft", dann kann unsere Crossradtour losgehen.


----------



## on any sunday (27. Oktober 2004)

Damit das kommende Wochenende ausgefüllt wird:

Die allseits beliebte Singeltrailrunde durchs Bergische mit Herrn Sonntag am Samstag, den 30.10. um 13:00 Uhr, Start: Burscheid

Eintragen, marsch, marsch  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Eintragen, marsch, marsch


zu Befehl Herr Trailwebel  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi Micha.

Hab mich für Samstag mal bei dir eingetragen, kann aber nicht genau sagen, ob ich es schaffe, da ich bis 12 arbeiten muss. Kann aber auch sein, das es noch länger wird. 

Wettervorhersage sieht ja mal wieder übel aus.  
Ist dann auch meine zweite Einschränkung: Wenn's regnet bleibt Papi daheim.

Es gilt halt das Motto: Wenn ich um 1 nicht da bin....fahrt ohne mich los.... ALLEINE KÖNNT IHR ES SCHAFFEN


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2004)

Die Ardennen rufen  am Sonntag den 31. Oktober

Herbe Herbsttour durch die Ardennen, kein Kindergeburtstag  . Es sind ca. 60 km und 1500 hm zu bewältigen, schöne Singletrails und Aussichten. 

Man fährt auf der 2003 Strecke des belgischen CTF-Klassikers Olne-Spa-Olne, leider ohne die Versorgungsstationen. Ich bin durch mein GPS ferngelenkt, also alles ohne Garantie.   

eintragen, marsch, marsch 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Backloop (30. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ardennen rufen  am Sonntag den 31. Oktober
> 
> 
> 
> Moin Micha, schade schade. Hättest Du die Tour ein wenig früher gepostet wäre ich super gerne mitgefahren. Ardennen war ich noch nie zum biken. Vielleicht klappt´s ja ein andres Mal. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Happy_User (30. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ardennen rufen  am Sonntag den 31. Oktober
> 
> Herbe Herbsttour durch die Ardennen, kein Kindergeburtstag  . Es sind ca. 60 km und 1500 hm zu bewältigen, schöne Singletrails und Aussichten.
> 
> ...


 Hallo Micha,

 kein Kindergeburtstag?? So kenn ich die Ardennen. Dein Höhenprofil sieht brutal aus. Muss wohl gleich noch einmal Nudel kochen. 
 Dann bis 9:00 an der Grenze.

 Holger

 PS: Da hat es heute noch feist geregnet. Das dürften super schmierige Abfahrten werden.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. Oktober 2004)

Soooo Micha,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Singeltrailtour im bergischen Land 

Singeltrails fahren heißt bei Dir also fahren über frisch gedüngte Wiesen






oder fahren über mit Kuhmist und Modlöchern übersähte Wiesen






Na ja gut   Es waren auch tolle trails wie dieser






oder dieser dabei






und die Aussicht kam auch nicht zu kurz






und das hier durfte auch nicht fehlen






Wahnsinns Tour Micha. Der Trailanteil und der "normale" Streckenverlauf waren unglaublich. Dein Experiment seih Dir verziehen    dank an mein Geko  Bin glaube ich noch nie so ne Anhäufung geiler Trails gefahren. Da war ich mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte mal zum biken    An alle die, die nicht mitgefahren sind. Ihr solltet das hier machen   

Und fleißig war ich auch MTB-Singletrailtour-Bergisches-Land

So, jetzt geh ich pennen. Morgen um 06:00 geht der Wecker. Auf nach Holland    

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (31. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo Micha,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für die Singeltrailtour im bergischen Land
> 
> ...



So Jörg,

ich ernenne dich hiermit zu meinem Haus- und Hofjournalisten. Immer die bittere Wahrheit berichten und an die Leser denken.  

Ich gelobe bei der nächsten Tour wieder die geplante Route zu fahren; dabei geht dann der Strassen-, Matschwiesen- und Gülleanteil gegen Null und der Trailanteil wird noch erhöht.  

Es trafen sich also 11 Bergradler, viele bewehrte Kräfte wie Mr. Backloop oder die Beleuchtungseinrichtung aus Alfter, auch als Platten Uwe bekannt. Diesmal hatte ihn sein Schicksal sogar schon vor dem Start ereilt und auf der Tour hatte er auch noch einen schleichenden Plattfuss, was ja irgendwie auch zu seiner Fahrweise passt.  

Es wurden auch allerdings auch neue Gesichter im Bergischen gesehen: Jörg @Spitfire4, sonst in der Eifel unterwegs, mit der irrigen Annahme, wo der olle Herr Sunday sonst rumfährt, dat kann ja schon nichts sein. Er hat sich eines Besseren belehren lassen. Und den virtuellen Pokal für die weiteste Anfahrt hat Herr Rohloff aus Krefeld bekommen. Er hat souverän und geduldig alle Fragen zu der Wundernabe beantwortet.  

Ansonsten schien es allen gefallen zu haben, der Guide hatte unterwegs zwei leichte Ausfälle, was ich diesen blöden braunen Blättern und meinem Alter (Beweis mein Brückenschiebfoto; Danke Jörg ) zuschreiben möchte.

Da es sich meist schon um ältere Semester handelte, ergaben sich bei der einzigen längeren Pause, ja, ich mache doch Pausen, lustige Gespräche, z.B. über Rennräder, die nichtmal 9 Kilo, sondern sogar 12 Kilo wogen.  

Am Schluß noch einen Dank an die Leute von ( ja, von wem eigentlich?), die die Trails wieder in Stand gesetzt und auf die bösen Mountainbiker locker reagiert haben. Die beiden mißmutigen Wandererpärchen waren eigentlich untypisch für die Region.

Ach ja, und ein Dank an den, der das Wetter gemacht hat.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (31. Oktober 2004)

Kann mich Jörg und Micha nur anschliessen. Eine schicke Runde.   

Schöne Bilder und toller Bericht von dir Jörg. 
Das Bild von dem Bachgeisterdurchfahrer gefällt mir sehr gut....passend zu Halloween  

Wo waren denn jetzt nochmal die Güllestrecken? Ist doch alles eine Ansichtssache:






Legt man so wie hier mal die Scheuklappen an, so ergibt sich doch ein zugegebenerweise sehr matschiger aber toller Singletrail  

Ausserdem muss ich zugeben, das Jörg nicht der einzige Fahrer mit GPS war. Ich hatte mein Gerät in meinem Trickot versteckt.
Hier sind meine Aufzeichnungen.
Zur Erklärung: Die rote Linie ist die von unserem Chefguide Hernn fast jeden Sonntag geplante, die gelbe die gefahrene Tour


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2004)

Muahhhhhh....einfach nur geil...  
Per GPS sogar den Anschluß zur Fähre gefunden und das 2x...  
Ich glaube, ich brauche auch so ein (S)Pei(ie)lzeug...  

Ich würde allerdings Uwe's Modell bevorzugen; der km wegen  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Erklärung: Die rote Linie ist die von unserem Chefguide Hernn fast jeden Sonntag geplante, die gelbe die gefahrene Tour




Watt? Wie? Seh ich das richtig, ihr seid 2x durch die Dhünntalsperre gefahren/geschwommen? Boah ey, echter Expeditionscharakter...  

Und hallo, heimlich hier Touren in unserem Gebiet aufzeichnen, das geht ja mal überhaupt nicht! Die merkt man sich und fährt sie hinterher aus dem Gedächtnis nach, so wie ich das von der Tomburg zum Steinerberg gemacht habe   


ääh, Mist, der Rallef war ma wieder schneller. Reesing Rallef eben, wie seine Reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (1. November 2004)

ich glaube die gelbe route von uwe kommt der tatsächlich gefahrenen wirklich verdammt nah     mein höhenprofil ist nur zum teil beschrieben. den fehlenden teil würde ich mal als "schwarzes loch" bezeichnen, da zu der zeit NIEMAND wusste wo wir waren, geschweige denn wo wir hin mussten. aber zum glück gibt es ja haitäck namens djiiipiiiässs welches uns über verschlungende, nicht erkennbare bzw. nicht existente wege wieder aus dem loch herausgeführt hat.

alles in allem eine nette truppe und eine klasse tour


----------



## on any sunday (3. November 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube die gelbe route von uwe kommt der tatsächlich gefahrenen wirklich verdammt nah     mein höhenprofil ist nur zum teil beschrieben. den fehlenden teil würde ich mal als "schwarzes loch" bezeichnen, da zu der zeit NIEMAND wusste wo wir waren, geschweige denn wo wir hin mussten. aber zum glück gibt es ja haitäck namens djiiipiiiässs welches uns über verschlungende, nicht erkennbare bzw. nicht existente wege wieder aus dem loch herausgeführt hat.
> 
> alles in allem eine nette truppe und eine klasse tour



Das meinst du nur.  Das waren nur kurzfristige Orientierungsdefizite.  Durch den bräunlichen Blätterbelag  werden die Trails halt zur Unsichtbarkeit verdammt.


----------



## on any sunday (3. November 2004)

And now, something totally different.  

Da Herr Sunday diese Woche frei hat, wurde heute beschlossen, der Wettervorhersage zu vertrauen und den neuen Cyclecrosser zu bewegen. Man kann dies als Vorderhaustürlosfahrfeierabendfastnightride Tour bezeichnen oder auch Kölle-Dhuenntalsperre-Kölle. 

Im hohen Norden von Köln erfolgte der Start, es wurde das idyllische Chorweiler durchquert, der Rhein überbrückt und versucht, sich in Leverkusen nicht zu verfahren, hat fast geklappt.   Altenberg wurde über die Berge  und mittels Singeltrail erreicht und über den Schöllerhof die Runde um die Dhuenntalsperre gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gestartet. Nur ein Singeltrail wurde ausgelassen und über Schildgen (wegen der schon fortgeschritten Uhrzeit) der Rückzug gestartet. Im roten Schein der untergehenden Sonne wurde das Heim des edlen Reiters ohne Verluste erreicht.

Fazit: Cyclecrossen macht Spaß, auf der Straße schneller als ein Mountainbike, im Gelände ist fast alles machbar, was mit dem MTB auch fahrbar ist, ich mußte nur kurzfristig schieben, was auch an der mangelhaften Beinkraft des Benutzers liegen könnte.  Federung wird nicht wirklich vermisst, wobei natürlich die Dhuenntalsperrenrunde nicht allzu heftig ist.

Die Runde war auch ein guter Grund, das Bilderalbum  des Forums auszuprobieren, der Herbst ist doch recht nett anzusehen, viel Spaß.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (3. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Da Herr Sunday diese Woche frei hat, wurde heute beschlossen, der Wettervorhersage zu vertrauen und den neuen Cyclecrosser zu bewegen.


 Jetzt hör' mal ! Du darfst sowas nicht schreiben! 

  Ich bin kurz davor, dieses Teil zu erwerben!

  Glaubst du, das tut meinem Geldbeutel nicht weh?!

  Ich könnte die Euronen auch für sinnvolle Sachen ausgeben!

  Aber DU! Ne, du animierst mich sogar zum Kauf !!!


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hör' mal ! Du darfst sowas nicht schreiben!
> 
> Ich bin kurz davor, dieses Teil zu erwerben!
> 
> ...



Ach wär ich doch nochmal Junggeselle...


----------



## on any sunday (3. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hör' mal ! Du darfst sowas nicht schreiben!
> 
> Ich bin kurz davor, dieses Teil zu erwerben!
> 
> ...




Das tut mir jetzt eeeecht leid  , ehrlich, wie konnte ich nur so gedankenlos handeln, Asche auf mein Haupt, machs bitte nicht. 

Der vollkommen verzweifelte Michael.


----------



## Happy_User (4. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach wär ich doch nochmal Junggeselle...


 Ach Ralph,

 das würde dich dann aber auch verpflichten, deinen Fuhrpark zu bewegen. Die wollen auch nicht vernachlässigt werden. 

 Grüße 

  Holger


----------



## Ploughman (5. November 2004)

Hi 

Zielpublikum dieses Threads sind ja vornehmlich Leute, die demnächst das finale Glückwunschschreiben der BfA erwarten  . Genau an dieses verehrte Auditorium wende auch ich mich.

Vatertag (5. Mai) bis Sontag (8.Mai) geht's über Eifel, Hunsrück, durch die Pfalz, den Pfälzerwald, den Rhein hoch (frz. Seite), durch die Ortenau, den Schwarzwald an den Bodensee und im IC zurück. sind Pi mal Daumen 600km. Angedacht für Rennrad. Alternative wäre noch mit 28mm Bereifung und Cyclocross-mäßig teilweise durch den Wald. Genächtigt wird im Hotel  .

Ja, ja, ist noch lange hin, aber so kann wenigstens keiner sagen, "ach hätte ich's nur eher gewußt". Also aufgerafft. Da habt ihr wenigstens die passende Probe für den nächsten Alpencross  .

Gruß
Mr. Ploughman


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jetzt Jörg noch "anschafft", dann kann unsere Crossradtour losgehen.


Soo,
ich habe "angeschafft"   Wenn alles gut geht, sind alle Teile am Montag da. Dann baue ich zusammen und wir können mal nach einem Termin für die Crossradtor schauen.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Zielpublikum dieses Threads sind ja vornehmlich Leute, die demnächst das finale Glückwunschschreiben der BfA erwarten  . Genau an dieses verehrte Auditorium wende auch ich mich.
> 
> ...



Klingt verlockend, halte mich bitte auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## on any sunday (5. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Zielpublikum dieses Threads sind ja vornehmlich Leute, die demnächst das finale Glückwunschschreiben der BfA erwarten  . Genau an dieses verehrte Auditorium wende auch ich mich.
> 
> ...



Hey Dieter,

nur weil der Verfasser dieses Thread unwesentlich jünger ist wie du, heißt es noch lange nicht, das man hier allen Müll reinschreiben darf.   Ne, ist ok, aber um vielleicht das Thema wieder vorzuholen, wäre ein eigener Thread sinnvoller gewesen. 

Klingt nett, Cyclecrosser noch netter, und wenn man schon im Pfälzer Wald ist, würde ich durch die Vogesen fahren, links und rechts der Route de Crete sind die Sträßchen immer frei. 

Aber das du am Vatertag weg darfst?, na ja, bei Kindern kann man ja nie so genau wissen, wer der Erzeuger ist.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (5. November 2004)

Hallo Michael,

ich bin wieder da und wollte mich für die Sachen und Tipps bedanken. 

Mit der Tasche, dem Führer und den Trailkarten hat es gut geklappt. Leider hat der Rahmen beim Rückflug wahrcheinlich was abgekriegt (ne kleine Delle, vielleicht soll ich es mit einem 'Santa Cruz Blur' Rahmen umtauschen ) aber ansonsten ist alles soweit ok.

Ich bin die wichtigsten Trails in Moab (Slickrock, Porcupine Rim, Teile der Kokopelli) sowie in Sedona (Sub Rock, Broken Arrow) und Phoenix gefahren und allen zuvor eine 3-tägige White Rim Tour in Canyonlands gemacht. Ich hatte beim Porc Rim Abfahrt einen 'langen' Abflug mit einer harten und schmerzhaften Landung auf den Felsen; tja, wahrscheinlich mindestens 6 Wochen bis die Rippen 100% wieder in Ordnung sind! 

Zum Schluss gab's leider kein Eis für all die akribische Trailarbeit! 

Ich hoffe, du hast die Postkarten erhalten, die Bike-Zeitschriften hab ich mitgebracht! Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit bringe ich die Sachen mit..

Irgendwann gibt es eine Reisebericht, aber wie gesagt irgendwann! 

Viele Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## Ploughman (5. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Dieter,
> 
> Aber das du am Vatertag weg darfst?, na ja, bei Kindern kann man ja nie so genau wissen, wer der Erzeuger ist.
> 
> ...


Dürfen   

Muß!  
Wegen dem Erzeuger mach ich mir da mal keine Sorgen, hatte doch unlängst 'ne Kollegin gerufen, als ich ihr ein paar Pics am Pc gezeigt habe, "das arme Kind, das sieht ja aus wie sie..." . Und ich war früher wahrlich ein schnuckeliges Kerlchen  .

Da ich - du wolltest es mir an anderer Stelle unterstellen aber es stimmt eben nicht - mich nicht zur Kultperson erhebe und den "Mr. Ploughman-Thread" nicht eröffne war ich eben so dreist. Mit der Wiedervorlage ist das kein Problem, da ich die Tour auf alle Fälle mache und mich beizeiten wieder rühre. Außerdem schaffen es alle Interessierten, sich den Vatertag schon mal in ihre persönliche Wiedervorlage (Outlook, Notes, etc) einzutragen  .

Gegen die Vogesen habe ich nunmal rein gar nichts einzuwenden, wir müssen nur schauen, dass wir an irgendeinem Bahnhof mit direkter Kölle-Anbindung und Bike-Mitnahme rauskommen.

Im Tomburg-Thread habe ich übrigens meine diesjährige Tour kurz geschildert  .

Tschö,
Diedaa


----------



## on any sunday (5. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich bin wieder da und wollte mich für die Sachen und Tipps bedanken.
> 
> ...



Welcome back,

habe heute    deine Karten bekommen. Nach deiner Kurzbeschreibung hätte  ich ja keinen Bock, mich sofort wieder in die einheimischen kalten, matschigen Trails zu begeben.  Ob ich morgen wuppern gehe, weiß ich noch nicht.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (12. November 2004)

Tach liebe Gemeinde,

Zurück zum eigentlichen Sinn dieses Threads:

Samstag, 13.11.2004, 13:00 Uhr, mit Herrn Sonntag in die Wupperberg, Eintragen, marsch, marsch  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Feines Rad
> Wenn jetzt Jörg noch "anschafft", dann kann unsere Crossradtour losgehen.



So habe "angeschafft" und alles ist fertig,

jetzt kann die Tour mit meinem BlackHunter losgehen.
Irgendwie hat meine Kamera ne Macke. Deswegen sind die Bilder nicht so doll.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (12. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackHunter


 Die Bilder sind, mit verlaub, schei$e 
 Aber das Rad sieht gut aus. Komplett in schwarz gefällt mir. Hat auch gestimmt nicht die Welt gekostet. Aber dreifach an einem Crossrad? Das ist doch Frevel!


----------



## Ploughman (12. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Tach liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> Zurück zum eigentlichen Sinn dieses Threads:
> 
> ...


Tach,

hört sich stark danach an, als wolltest du dein Fully einsetzen  ? Ist dieser üble Verdacht richtig? [Weicheimodus ein]Da es morgen mittag ja auch noch anfangen soll zu pissen, versinkt man da nicht im Schlamm  ?
[Weicheimodus aus]

Gruß
Weichmän


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bilder sind, mit verlaub, schei$e
> Aber das Rad sieht gut aus. Komplett in schwarz gefällt mir. Hat auch gestimmt nicht die Welt gekostet. Aber dreifach an einem Crossrad? Das ist doch Frevel!



Joo schon gut    Morgen gibts neue Bilder bei Tageslicht.
Habe für alle Teile neu (außer dem XT-Schaltwerk welches ich noch hatte ) knapp 800,- EUR gezahlt. Finde das ist für die Ausstattung mit Shimano 105er STIs und Vollcarbongabel ein super Preis   
Bzgl. 3-fach. Ich weiß, aber mich interessieren nur meine Beine und keine ungeschriebenen Gesetze   Auch ich werde älter   Außerdem war die Kurbel inkl. ISIS innenlager super günstig. Und Da ich auf jeden Euro-Cent achten muß habe ich da natürlich zugeschlagen   
Setze der 3-fach Kurbel aber noch einen drauf und montiere noch 2 Flaschenhalter. Tragen tu ich das Teil eh nie    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (12. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> hört sich stark danach an, als wolltest du dein Fully einsetzen  ? Ist dieser üble Verdacht richtig? [Weicheimodus ein]Da es morgen mittag ja auch noch anfangen soll zu pissen, versinkt man da nicht im Schlamm  ?
> [Weicheimodus aus]
> ...



Hallo Softcore

Nö, Fully wird nicht eingesetzt, da in Umbauphase; mein Wetterbericht sieht besser aus  ; Jain, auf der Strasse wird nicht mit Schlamm gerechnet  , ansonsten weiß ich nicht, welche Spuren der Schnee hinterlassen hat, könnte aber stellenweise matschig sein (da fällt man weicher) und dann doch hardcore werden.

@all

Falls widererwartend morgen doch heftiger Regen ansteht, fällt die Veranstaltung aus. 

Dummerweise ist mir gestern abend mein DSL Modem abgeraucht, könnte also sein, das ich @ home  kein Indernet habe. Deshalb bei Fragen mein Handy bemühen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (12. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> So habe "angeschafft" und alles ist fertig,
> 
> jetzt kann die Tour mit meinem BlackHunter losgehen.
> Irgendwie hat meine Kamera ne Macke. Deswegen sind die Bilder nicht so doll.
> ...



Ich glaube, ich mach noch einen Cyclecross Thread auf  Sehr schwarzes Rad, wahrscheinlich mit Schwarzgeld bezahlt.  Stimmt, deine Kamera spinnt ein wenig, hätte was mit dem Weissabgleich rumgespielt. Sind die Laufräder wirklich crosstauglich, bei deinem Gewicht.    

Klar, dreifach, weil der gute Jörg so schwache Beinchen    hat, wer`s glaubt.  

Dann steht ja einer Cyclecrosstour nichts mehr im Wege!

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Laufräder wirklich crosstauglich, bei deinem Gewicht.
> 
> _Wer nichts wagt der nichts gewinnt   Freigegeben bis 100 kg. Und da bin ich mittlerweile weit drunter    _
> Dann steht ja einer Cyclecrosstour nichts mehr im Wege!
> ...



Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (12. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Da ich auf jeden Euro-Cent achten muß ...


 Du arme Socke! Mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Ich gehe gleich hier im Forum mit dem Hut rund


----------



## rpo35 (13. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du arme Socke! Mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Ich gehe gleich hier im Forum mit dem Hut rund



Von mir kriegste aber nix...


----------



## Happy_User (13. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du arme Socke! Mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Ich gehe gleich hier im Forum mit dem Hut rund


  Da gehe ich doch einmal mit gutem Beispiel voran. Ich spende immer gern für Bedürftige in der Region.

  Grüße

   Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du arme Socke! Mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Ich gehe gleich hier im Forum mit dem Hut rund


Au jaaaaa, mach mal bitte. Aber natürlich für mich sammeln. Wenn ich dann zusätzlich noch alle meine Habseligkeiten verkaufe kann ich mir vielleicht auch endlich meinen Traum von einem Litespeed Titanrahmen erfüllen  

Viele grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (13. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Traum von einem Litespeed Titanrahmen erfüllen


 Kocmo hat einen netten Titan-Crossrahmen im Programm


----------



## on any sunday (16. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Tach liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> Zurück zum eigentlichen Sinn dieses Threads:
> 
> ...



Die Resonanz war nicht so toll, nur Freund Thomas aka @Backloop wollte mit mir spielen gehen. War auch besser so!

Kaum aus dem Auto ausgestiegen, baute sich über den Wupperbergen einen schwarze Wolkenwand auf. Kurzfristig Richtung Eifgental umdisponiert, was uns erstmal heftigen Regen ersparte, aber eine absolute Schlammwüste und Schneebruchschäden bescherte. Es lagen über den Trails mindestens 15 Bäume und reichlich Kleinzeug, also im Moment nicht so prickelnd. Es schienen aber schon Baumfacharbeiter am Aufräumen gewesen zu sein. 

So moderten wir uns Richtung Dhünn über die Trails, erfreuten uns an einem eindrucksvollen Beispiel, wie aus einem schönen Waldweg durch heftiges Forstgerät eine fast unfahrbare Abfahrt wird. Hinter Dhünn wollten wir dann Richtung Remscheid, wo aber noch immer Nacht war. Da sich Thomas mangels langer Handschuhe und anderer feuchter Stellen  langsam dem Gefrierpunkt näherte, sind wir dann wieder heimwärts Richtung Auto gerädert. Das uns dann natürlich eine heftige Schauer in der steilsten, freien Abfahrt erwischte war klar.

Kurz und gut, 2,5 Stunden Hardcore Mountainbiken, mir hat es perverser Weise doch Spaß gemacht, Thomas weniger.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (16. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Die Resonanz war nicht so toll, nur Freund Thomas aka @Backloop wollte mit mir spielen gehen. War auch besser so!
> 
> Kaum aus dem Auto ausgestiegen, baute sich über den Wupperbergen einen schwarze Wolkenwand auf. Kurzfristig Richtung Eifgental umdisponiert, was uns erstmal heftigen Regen ersparte, aber eine absolute Schlammwüste und Schneebruchschäden bescherte. Es lagen über den Trails mindestens 15 Bäume und reichlich Kleinzeug, also im Moment nicht so prickelnd. Es schienen aber schon Baumfacharbeiter am Aufräumen gewesen zu sein.
> 
> ...


Tja,

schön zu Lesen und exakte Bestätigung von dem, was ich von deiner Aussage "mein Wetterbericht ist besser" gehalten habe. Dies, gepaart mit meiner altersbedingten Weisheit, einer gewissen territorialen Kenntnis und dem Wissen um deinen Matschometer (oder wie immer das Teil heißt) haben das Ergebnis hervorsagbar gemacht  .

Greetz
Dieter


----------



## Enrgy (16. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> hervorsagbar



Was will uns der Künstler damit sagen ??   

Oder meinten der Herr Plakkmän etwa "vorhersehbar"?   

Dem Opa Sonntag seine Touren sind doch immer nach dem gleichen Motto gestrickt: Ködern der potentiellen Opfer mit tollen Trails aber "leicht" untertriebenen Zeit, Weg und Höhenangaben.  
Sitzt die Maus erstmal in der (Touren)Falle, so ist sie erbarmungslos im völlig unbekannten Terrain dem "Meister" und seinen Sado-Maso-Quälereien ("Wie, Pause, wir sind doch erst 2,5h gefahren? ; "nur noch ein Berg") ausgeliefert...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

auch wenn der Thread für mich unter dem Stichwort "Todesthread" läuft, möchte ich als potenzielles und reales Opfer doch eine Lanze für unseren *On Any Sunday* brechen.

Bis auf zwei Ausnahmen waren die Touren alle in dem vereinbarten Rahmen. Bei einer Ausnahme war ich selber Schuld, da ich mich auf eine kurzfristige Streckenerweiterung eingelassen habe. Bei der anderen Ausnahme lag ein Planungsfehler vor. Shit happens !

Für mich sind die Touren eben eine sportliche Herausforderung, der ich mich eben im Schnitt alle 14 Tage stelle. 

Die Durchhalteparolen sind allerdings wirklich legendär   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Backloop (16. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Die Resonanz war nicht so toll, nur Freund Thomas aka @Backloop wollte mit mir spielen gehen. War auch besser so!
> 
> Da sich Thomas mangels langer Handschuhe und anderer feuchter Stellen  langsam dem Gefrierpunkt näherte, sind wir dann wieder heimwärts Richtung Auto gerädert. Das uns dann natürlich eine heftige Schauer in der steilsten, freien Abfahrt erwischte war klar.
> 
> ...



Moooment mal! Also als Betroffener hätte ich da was zu sagen.
Klar mit kurzen Handschuhen wundert´s nicht das man eingefrorene Pfoten bekommt. Meine Füße habe ich nicht mehr gespürt. Hat 30 min heiß baden gedauert bis ich merkte das es meine sind. Aber das beste kommt jetzt. Was Herr Sonntag nämlich verschwiegen hat. Bereits bei der Abfahrt fiel mir auf das dieser "scheinheilige" Kerl eine BLAUE und eine SCHWARZE Socke anhatte. Ich dachte noch, klar der Schussel hatte keine Zeit zum waschen. Aber ich wette der hatte 2 Paar übereinander an, einmal blau drunter und einmal drüber. War trotzdem ne schöne Tour aber schöner war´s als sie vorbei war  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ploughman (16. November 2004)

@all!!

Leute,

übertreibt nicht. Der IrgendeinSonntag ist doch nur ein netter alter freundlicher Herr, der gerne Fahrrad fährt und dabei aus dem Leben plaudert.   Das er gerne eine bischen verspielt ist - nun, das ist ne Altersgrille, die auch andere haben  . Und obwohl er bei einer großen deutschen Teflonfirma arbeitet, wollen wir ihm nicht rudimentäre Intelligenz-Fähigkeiten wie das Aufrufen eines Online-Wetterdienstes absprechen. Im Gegenteil: zum Locken schaut er nach bei Wetter.de (Trefferquote geschätzt 10%), zum Einkleiden berücksichtigt er Wetter-Online (Trefferquote empirisch >= 95%, auch von Herrn Plafmän bevorzugt). Für den Zustand der Waldwege ist im Übrigen doch die Forstverwaltung zuständig  ?

@Volker
Ich gebe dir in zwei Dingen recht:
1. Gemessen an der Zeit, die du zum Erklimmen eines Berges brauchst, ist deine Talfahrtzeit praktisch nicht erwähnenswert  

2. Du hast einen unangenehmen Körpergeruch, der sogar Wespen vertreibt  !

Bezüglich deiner Vorhersehungen muß ich aber widersprechen. Denn es heißt ja z.B. nicht die "Wettervorhersehung", sondern die Wettervorhersage. Die Vorhersehung hat sicher was prophetisches, ich aber bleibe im empirisch-analytischen Bereich und sage daher auch Ergebnisse vorher.  Würde ich sie vorhersehen, hätte ich was visionäres, aber ist der Glaube an eine kalte Flasche Kölsch am Abend wirklich visionär  ? Nö, das hat eher was bodenständiges  !

Mfg
Pflugbauer


----------



## on any sunday (17. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Was will uns der Künstler damit sagen ??
> 
> Oder meinten der Herr Plakkmän etwa "vorhersehbar"?
> 
> ...



So nich Herr Enrgy  

Nach einem Schnellkurs in Router und Netzwerktechnik habe ich mein DSL wieder ans Laufen gebracht. Anscheinend gerade rechtzeitig um mich hier selber zu verteidigen; danke für die heldenhaften Scharmützel von Hardy und Dieter.  

Also, soweit ich mich erinnere war der Herr Enrgy bei 3 Touren von mir dabei, bei diesen Veranstaltungen wussten die Teilnehmer genau was auf sie zu kommt und die Angaben wurden teilweise sogar unterschritten.

Aber so sind sie halt die alten Trailer, gute Fahrtechnik, aber keine Ausdauer. 

Zum Thema Pausen habe ich mich ja schon geäußert: Maul aufmachen! und das ich mich wirklich nicht mehr profilieren muß, hatte ich auch kundgetan.

Und da mich hier doch ein paar Leute näher kennen, wissen diese, das ich gut austeilen, aber dafür auch gut einstecken kann. Deshalb sollten sich ein Außenstehender von den rein subjektiven Äußerungen des Herrn Enrgy nicht einschüchtern lassen.  

Was mich auch etwas wundert, das Volker schon Touren mit den Tomburgern gefahren ist. Das ist für Unbedarfte wirklich eine Herausforderung mit ungewissem Ausgang.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (17. November 2004)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Moooment mal! Also als Betroffener hätte ich da was zu sagen.
> Klar mit kurzen Handschuhen wundert´s nicht das man eingefrorene Pfoten bekommt. Meine Füße habe ich nicht mehr gespürt. Hat 30 min heiß baden gedauert bis ich merkte das es meine sind. Aber das beste kommt jetzt. Was Herr Sonntag nämlich verschwiegen hat. Bereits bei der Abfahrt fiel mir auf das dieser "scheinheilige" Kerl eine BLAUE und eine SCHWARZE Socke anhatte. Ich dachte noch, klar der Schussel hatte keine Zeit zum waschen. Aber ich wette der hatte 2 Paar übereinander an, einmal blau drunter und einmal drüber. War trotzdem ne schöne Tour aber schöner war´s als sie vorbei war
> Gruß Thomas



Alles üble Verleumdung, ist der neuste Trend aus den USA, verschiedenfarbige Socken sollen echt voll den Flow bringen, damit man als alter Souldriver über den Trail surfen kann.   

Ok, alles gelogen, jeder der nicht mehr bei Mutti wohnt kennt das Phänomen, egal wie groß die Sockenschublade ist, irgendwie findet man nur mit größter Mühe zwei gleiche Socken. Erst recht wenn man in Eile ist.   

Achso, armer Consultant bittet um kleine Spenden, damit er sich artgerechte Anziehsachen für die oberen und unteren Extremitäten leisten kann; weil, St. Martin ist ja leider vorbei.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (18. November 2004)

Ist zwar offtopic, aber ist ja auch mein eigener Thread.  

*Auf der Suche nach dem heiligen DSL Modem* 

Es geschah letzten Donnerstag, das sich mein geliebtes DSL Modem in die ewigen Chipgründe verabschiedete. Friede seinem Prozessor. 

Grenzenlos optimistisch machte ich mich im Freitagsnachmittagsvorweihnachtsgetümmel auf, mir`s zu besorgen, das Modem mein ich. Im ersten Blödmarkt, nennen wir ihn einfach Mars, wurde ich für erstaunlich kleines Geld fündig. Wohlgemut packte ich meinen neuen Liebling aus und wollte ihn mit dem Splitter verbinden. Aber oh Schreck, die beiden wollten nicht zueinander finden, er hies RJ45 und sie RJ11 und Doppelnamen sind im Elektronikreich verboten. Leider hatte die Uhr schon 21 Uhr geschlagen und so wurde die Vermählung verschoben.

Da stand ich also Punkt 9:00 Uhr vor Onkel Conrad und wollte einen Überzieher für die beiden besorgen, damit die Hochzeitsnacht doch noch vollzogen werden konnte. Dummerweise stand Onkel Conrad erst um 10:00 Uhr auf.  Mit also reichlich Zeitverlust wurden das notwendige Teilchen erworben. Es konnten sogar zwei RJ45 an RJ11 angedockt werden. Schweinerei.  

Wegen heftiger sportliche Aktivitäten meinerseits konnte die Vereinigung erst des Abends stattfinden. Dank USA oder so ähnlich, war die Verbindung an meinen PeeZeh kein Problem. Juhuh, gleich bin ich wieder im Wordlweitwait. Falsch gedacht. Fenster sagte mir, das ich in größter Gefahr bin und nur im abgesicherten Modus wischen sollte. Daraufhin entfernte ich das defekte Fensterleder und siehe da, Fenster strahlte wie neu.  Projekt Back to the net wurde also auf Eis gelegt.

Grenzenlos optimistisch machte ich mich im Montagsnachmittagsvorweihnachtsgetümmel auf, das Modem wieder seinem alten Besitzer gegen Austausch von gültigen Zahlungsmitteln zurück zu geben. Kein Problem. Daraufhin startete die Suche erneut. Mein Blick fiel auf ein als Austellungsstück angepriesenes Modem, welches man angeblich erwerben konnte. Den nächsten "Rumsteher" aka Verkäufer geschnappt und den Kaufwunsch geäußert. Schwerer Fehler! Daraus entwickelte sich folgender Dialog:

Rumsteher: Moment, da muß ich nachsehen, ob noch welche da oder in Bestellung sind.
Meinereiner:   
Rumsteher: Laut PC müssten noch 4 Stück da sein und es sind welche bestellt.
Meinereiner: Ich habe schon nachgeschaut, es sind keine da und möchte deshalb das Austellungstück erwerben.
Rumsteher: Dann kann ich es ihnen nicht verkaufen, da keine da, aber welche bestellt sind.
Meinereiner:    Nochmal, ich möchte das Austellungstück haben.
Rumsteher: Tut mir leid, wird nicht verkauft. Wenn wieder welche da sind, kann ich es ihnen verkaufen.
Meinereiner:    Lassen sie uns das nochmal klarstellen. Sie verkaufen es jetzt nicht, da keine da sind. (Sehr logisch! Wir brauchen das Austellungstück, da keine Modems vorhanden sind.) Sie würden es mir aber verkaufen, wenn die Teile wieder da sind? ( Noch logischer! Wir brauchen kein Austellungsstück, wir wollen dem Kunden doch nicht zumuten, vorhandene Ware zu kaufen)
Rumsteher: Ja!
Meinereiner: (Leicht genervt, immer noch ruhig, aber soeben entschlossen, in diesem Laden kein Geld mehr zu lassen) Ich sehe schon, sie haben sich den richtigen Job ausgesucht. Einen schönen Tag noch! 
Rumsteher:   

Die Suche ging also weiter. Langsam etwas angefressen, hatte ich doch noch Jagdglück und konnte ein feines elektrotechnisches Meisterwerk für kleines Geld erwerben. Warum allerdings ein kleiner Router mit DSL Modem billiger ist als nur ein DSL Modem, werde ich sofort erklären. Mit der Geldmehrausgabe kann man sich reichlich Zeit und Nerven sparen. 

Ich habe von Netzwerken und Routern etc. nur rudimentär Ahnung, aber einem Ingenieur ist nichts zu schwör.  

Diesemal klappte die rein physikalische Verbindung ohne Probleme. Da ich des Englischen mächtig bin, war auch die Einrichtung des Routers komischerweise kein Problem. Clever wie ich bin, habe ich dann sofort ein Backup vom Setup  gemacht. Als Spielkind wollte ich dann dummerweise ausprobieren, wie die Umstellung von Router auf reinem Modembetrieb geht. Schwerer Fehler! Nach ca. 1 Stunde habe ich dann in einem kleinen Nebensatz des Manuals gelesen, das man, wenn man wieder vom Modembetrieb in den Routerbetrieb umschalten will, dem Router eine feste IP Adresse etc. zuweisen muß, um wieder ins Setup zu gelangen.  Schlußendlich habe ich das Teil dann wieder ans Laufen gebracht. 

Wie man dann noch sein Outlook und seinen Webbrowser dazubringt, mit dem Router ein Ständchen zu singen, werdet ihr in meinem nächsten Buch erfahren.  

Und das man in seine Firewall die verfi%&$e IP Adresse des Routers eintragen muß, um hier einen Beitrag länger als fünf Worte zu schreiben, erzähle ich besser nicht.   

Ich hasse diesen neumodischen Schund!  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (18. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar offtopic, aber ist ja auch mein eigener Thread.
> 
> *Auf der Suche nach dem heiligen DSL Modem*
> 
> ...


 Läuft den alles?


----------



## Ploughman (20. November 2004)

...guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1593110&postcount=89

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## on any sunday (21. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Läuft den alles?



Hallo Holger,

professionelles Interesse?  

Danke der Nachfrage, betreibe das Teil als DSL Modem, in der Routerbetriebsart gab es bei ein paar Seiten Probleme. Wenn ich mal viel Langeweile habe , forsche ich nach den Ursachen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (23. November 2004)

Was ein harmloses Foto für pikante Details beinhalten kann? 






Schwupps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (23. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holger,
> 
> professionelles Interesse?
> 
> ...


 jep. send einmal pim mit der konfig und produkt.


----------



## on any sunday (23. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Was ein harmloses Foto für pikante Details beinhalten kann?



Muß man sich hier im eigenen Wohnzimmer anpöbeln lassen?. Ich glaube nicht. Boo ey, die nächsten zehn Pfützen sind dir sicher Mikkael.


----------



## mikkael (23. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Muß man sich hier im eigenen Wohnzimmer anpöbeln lassen?. Ich glaube nicht. Boo ey, die nächsten zehn Pfützen sind dir sicher Mikkael.


..ist vollkommen berechtigt! Ich hab's verdient!


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ..ist vollkommen berechtigt! Ich hab's verdient!




Seit er die Tabelle der längsten Touren anführt, ist er etwas übermütig...

Ich glaube, wir müssen mal wieder Glüder vorwärts FAHREN, Sattel runter und Clickies auf ganz fest!

Tja Micha, da hattest du wohl auf der Tour sämtliche Murphy´s Gesetzestexte durchprobiert. Erinnert mich an die Zeit vor Oktober, als ich auf fast jeder Tour nen Platten hatte. Nun ja, die Luft ist nun kälter, die Moleküle bewegen sich ungern und bleiben wohl deshalb lieber im Schlauch...


----------



## on any sunday (24. November 2004)

Kalte Nachtfahrt im Bergischen mit dem bösen Mann, 25.11., Start in Burscheid, 18:30 Uhr, Eintragen, marsch, marsch


----------



## Ploughman (24. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Kalte Nachtfahrt im Bergischen mit dem bösen Mann, 25.11., Start in Burscheid, 18:30 Uhr, Eintragen, marsch, marsch


Nabend

meinem Naturell entsprechend muß ich leider den Befehl verweigern. Aber morgen gibt ein Kollege seinen Ausstand und es wäre nicht rechtens, wenn ich nicht da wäre. Da ich zwei, drei Bierchen zischen werde, plane ich auch für morgigen Tag den Besuch meiner Arbeitsstätte per Rad.

Samstag sieht der Wetterbericht ganz erträglich aus. Kleine Strassenfetze  ?

Mfg
Mr Plafmän


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. November 2004)

@On Any Sunday

was ist mit Dir los ? Wenn ich mir die Tourbeschreibung durchlese, ist das absolut überschaubar. Das ist nicht der *On Any Sunday*, den ich kenne. Oder ist das eine Maßnahme zur Imagepflege ? 

Ich war jedenfalls heute Abend bei uns in der Gegend unterwegs. Das reicht mir erst einmal. Nach drei Stunden hatte ich genug. Abgesehen davon habe ich auch Morgen einen langen Tag vor mir. Ich fürchte, dass ich bis 18.00 Uhr in Verhandlungen stecke.

Euch wünsche ich auf jeden Fall viel Spaß !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (25. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @On Any Sunday
> 
> was ist mit Dir los ? Wenn ich mir die Tourbeschreibung durchlese, ist das absolut überschaubar. Das ist nicht der *On Any Sunday*, den ich kenne. Oder ist das eine Maßnahme zur Imagepflege ?
> 
> ...



Das wird wohl der Grund gewesen sein, warum sich keiner gemeldet hat, ich bin nicht ernstgenommen worden. 

Ich finde aber die Strecke im Dunkeln ist doch relativ schwierig und bei Temperaturen um 0 Grad vollkommen ausreichend, um nicht mit einer Hardy Tour(Trademark) verwechselt zu werden.    

Mangel Masse bin ich dann halt bei uns die übliche Glessener Höhe Tour mit meinem Crosser gefahren. Vollmond ist echt hell, aber die Aussicht auf Köln im Dunkeln ist nicht der Bringer.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (9. Dezember 2004)

Eigentlich wollte ich am Samstag den 11.12 mit meinem Crosser Rennräder jagen gehen , aber bei den bombigen Wetteraussichten biete ich lieber eine größere Biketour im Bergischen um 11:00 Uhr an.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch 

Falls sich keiner einträgt, gehe ich doch auf die Jagd.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (9. Dezember 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich am Samstag den 11.12 mit meinem Crosser Rennräder jagen gehen , aber bei den bombigen Wetteraussichten biete ich lieber eine größere Biketour im Bergischen um 11:00 Uhr an.
> 
> Eintragen, marsch, marsch
> 
> ...


Ähem,

was spricht dagegen, am Samstag dein Crossrad zu benutzen - ach ja, die Tatsache, dass da eine Geschwindigkeitsperre eingebaut ist. Ansonsten sollte dir aufgefallen sein, dass min. zwei deiner Teamkollegen eine gaaaaaaannnzzz gemütliche Runde durch die Ville drehen werden, diesmal unter Führung des ehrenwerten Herrn Vertexto. Die Strecke - das garantiere ich dir auch freizügig in Gerds Namen jetzt schon - ist gewiss durchgängig Cyclocrosser geeignet.

Da biste Blaf
Män


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Dezember 2004)

@On Any Sunday

Und ich hatte schon gedacht, als ich Dein Auto eben erblicke, Du wärest mit dem Bike zum Treffpunkt gefahren, weil Du bei einer Kindergartentour durch das Bergische nicht warm wirst   

Ich kann Dir jetzt nur die Runde durch das Wuppertal empfehlen. Obwohl zur Zeit weiss ich auch nicht, ob ich mir Wetterbesserung wünschen soll oder strömenden Regen, damit ich halbwegs aufrecht aus der Sache herauskommen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (3. Januar 2005)

An das verehrte Auditorium:

Bin da auf 'ne nette Schmalspurtour gestossen...  http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=23367&postcount=6

Wer mal Lust auf etwas weniger Schlamm und Brombeersträucher    hat, möge sich hierzu einfinden  .

Ploughman

P.S: Verzeihen Sie Herr Zweigefährlich, wenn ich mal wieder Ihren lustigen, amüsanten Thread für meine Zwecke missbrauche - aber viel war hier ja eh nicht mehr los  .


----------



## Backloop (4. Januar 2005)

Herr Pfarrer Sonntag,
hab gerade meine Bremse am Trek "entlüftet".
Das gute daran: Keine Verögerung mehr am Vorderrad...
Das schlechte: auch keine Verzögerung wenn ich am Bremshebel ziehe   
...aber egal, um mit Dir zu fahren reicht´s wenn ich die Schuhabsätze (einen!) auf den Boden schleife


----------



## -courgi- (4. Januar 2005)

*weglach*


----------



## on any sunday (4. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> An das verehrte Auditorium:
> 
> Bin da auf 'ne nette Schmalspurtour gestossen...  http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=23367&postcount=6
> 
> ...



Werter Ploughman,

haben wir nicht einen eigenen Thread " Ville von hinten, äh, bei Nacht".  Da wäre diese Ankündigung auch wohlfeil gewesen. Aber in deinem Alter läßt halt die Merkfähigkeit stark nach.   

Viele Füße

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (4. Januar 2005)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Pfarrer Sonntag,
> hab gerade meine Bremse am Trek "entlüftet".
> Das gute daran: Keine Verögerung mehr am Vorderrad...
> Das schlechte: auch keine Verzögerung wenn ich am Bremshebel ziehe
> ...aber egal, um mit Dir zu fahren reicht´s wenn ich die Schuhabsätze (einen!) auf den Boden schleife



Dear Consultant Tomiboy!

Kommt jetzt deine feminine Seite zum tragen oder warum willst du mir in vielen Worten verschlüsselt sagen, wozu unter Männern drei Worte reichen: Hilf mir Michael.   Wobei natürlich der letzte Satz ein wenig kontraproduktiv ist.  

Natürlich könnte es auch eine versteckte Botschaft sein: Kauf mir mein Flüssigdreck für einen lächerlichen Betrag ab, ich bin mit meinem Hartschwanz zufrieden. Was man natürlich auch als sehr feminin bezeichnen könnte.   

Am Grübeln

Mikele


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Dear Consultant Tomiboy!
> 
> Kommt jetzt deine feminine Seite zum tragen oder warum willst du mir in vielen Worten verschlüsselt sagen, wozu unter Männern drei Worte reichen: Hilf mir Michael.   Wobei natürlich der letzte Satz ein wenig kontraproduktiv ist.
> 
> ...



Freue mich jedes Mal wie ein Kind den äußerst selten gewordenen Imperativ zu treffen.

Gruß 

Delgado


----------



## Backloop (6. Januar 2005)

Herr Sonntag, zwar weiß ich um Deine akute Samstagsfahrschwäche   
aber was hältst Du davon wenn wir am samstag die "Schwelmer-Tour" mal ausprobieren. Anschließend können wir uns immer noch überlegen ob ich nach "alter Väter Sitte" zur Strafe den Imperativ 200 mal an die Hauswand in Esch schreiben muß oder ob ich diesen in einen Suggestiv umformuliere.
Ääh macht es Dir eigentlich was aus meine Bremse...


----------



## on any sunday (6. Januar 2005)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Sonntag, zwar weiß ich um Deine akute Samstagsfahrschwäche
> aber was hältst Du davon wenn wir am samstag die "Schwelmer-Tour" mal ausprobieren. Anschließend können wir uns immer noch überlegen ob ich nach "alter Väter Sitte" zur Strafe den Imperativ 200 mal an die Hauswand in Esch schreiben muß oder ob ich diesen in einen Suggestiv umformuliere.
> Ääh macht es Dir eigentlich was aus meine Bremse...



Langsam fühle ich mich inteleckduel überfordert, immer diese fremdländischen Ausdrücke, isch kenn nur Gladiator, dazu und zum Thread passend "moriturus te salutat". 

Samstag Schwelm ist ok, zum 1001 Mal Dhuenntalsperre ist nicht so prickelnd. Wann und wo und wegen der Schweinebremsen teflonieren wir.

Salutare

Mikelius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo Punktejäger und andere Verstrahlte.  

Da der Winter anscheinend ausfällt und das Wetter am Sonntag von oben trocken bleiben soll, gibts eine kleine Runde durch die Eifel.

Best of Rureifel mit Herrn Sonntag

Über ein leckere Singeltrailschleife geht es Richtung Kleinhau, auf dem Trail am Krawutschke Turm ins Kalltal, Simmonskall, aufwärts Kalltalsperre, Jägerhaus, dann folgt die obligatorische Trailorgie durch die Gräben, in Roetgen kann man Essen fassen und über den Nordwanderweg, Vichtbachtal, Wagemantrail gehts rauf zur Wehebachtalsperre und trailenderweise wird Großhau hoffentlich gesund erreicht.

Müßten so ca. 70 km und 1000 Hm sein. Also sollte das Tempo etwas zügiger sein.

Hier wird sich eingetragen 

Mikele


----------



## on any sunday (10. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Punktejäger und andere Verstrahlte.
> 
> Da der Winter anscheinend ausfällt und das Wetter am Sonntag von oben trocken bleiben soll, gibts eine kleine Runde durch die Eifel.
> 
> ...



Da die üblichen Verdächtigen krank oder sich in Holland rumgetrieben haben und der eingetragene Mitfahrer nicht erschienen ist, bin ich die Tour alleine   gefahren. Traumwetter, deshalb relativ viel los im Wald, aber außer einem Fastherzinfarkt und einen versuchten Sprung in den Graben, habe ich nichts verursacht.  

Das Highlight des heutigen Tages war einer der erstaunlich wenigen Wanderer am Hasselbachgraben, der meinte: Fallen sie mir nicht in den Graben , junger Mann.  

Außerdem hatte ich noch Zeit, einen kleine Abstecher nach Kleinhau zu machen!







Allerdings waren die 80 km und 1300 Hm für Anfang Januar schon ziemlich grenzwertig.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Januar 2005)

*is mir sowas von egal*


----------



## Ploughman (10. Januar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> *is mir sowas von egal*


Mir nicht  !

Wurde mal wieder Zeit, dass der Alte ein paar Punkte bringt  . 

@Micky
Als "Junger Mann" wirste in der Kölner Gegend angeredet, kurz bevor der Deckel zuklappt  .

Ciao
Diedda


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ...Als "Junger Mann" wirste in der Kölner Gegend angeredet, kurz bevor der Deckel zuklappt  .
> 
> Ciao
> Diedda



Na der "junge Mann" fällt wohl unter die Rubrik "Dichterfreiheit"...


----------



## Cheng (11. Januar 2005)

@n any sunday!!

Hy,
 habe auf Deiner Homepage gesehen das Du '96 in den Karnischen Alpen gefahren bist. Fahre selber seit über 25 Jahren dahin, leider aber erst ein paar mal mit dem Bike. Vielleicht kannst Du mir auch noch ein paar schöne Touren schreiben, einige Strecken kenne ich, wie z.B. Naggleralm, HermagorerAlm und Kühweger Alm. Dieses Jahr gehts im August wieder für 3 Wochen runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (12. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @n any sunday!!
> 
> Hy,
> habe auf Deiner Homepage gesehen das Du '96 in den Karnischen Alpen gefahren bist. Fahre selber seit über 25 Jahren dahin, leider aber erst ein paar mal mit dem Bike. Vielleicht kannst Du mir auch noch ein paar schöne Touren schreiben, einige Strecken kenne ich, wie z.B. Naggleralm, HermagorerAlm und Kühweger Alm. Dieses Jahr gehts im August wieder für 3 Wochen runter.



Hallo Cheng,

ich weiß nicht was du hast, ist doch erst ca. 8 Jahre und schon soll ich eine Beschreibung hervorzaubern?  

Nee, ich bin doch etwas faul, aber deine Anfrage nehme ich zum Anlass,  in nächster Zeit endlich die Wegbeschreibung von Innichen nach Nöthen zu liefern.   

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal an der Wehebachtalsperre.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Cheng (12. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sieht man sich mal an der Wehebachtalsperre.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



So wie es aussieht sehen wir uns wohl in Roetgen, vielleicht haben wir da ja Zeit etwas zu plaudern!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Januar 2005)

@all
Damit dieser Thread auch etwas weiter geht, habe ich hier eine mittlere Tour    zusammengestellt. 
Die Tour geht durchs Bergische Land, damit ich Euch zeigen kann, daß es nicht nur die Tour: "1001. x Dhünntalsperre" gibt. Es ist alles dabei, was sich der MTB´ler wünscht: Am Anfang eher ein paar Steigungen, später auch WAB´s, Single-Trails (z. T. unfahrbar wg. Wurzeln u.a.).
Die Route geht vom Schöllerhof an der Dhünntalsperre vorbei nach Dhünn (Ort), am Eifgenbach entlang zur Sengbachtalsperre. Von da geht es zur Müngstener Brücke und an der Wupper lang nach Glüdern; weiter zur Diepentalsperre und über die Lambertsmühle nach Blecher und zum Schöllerhof.
Treffpunkt ist Samstag, 26.2.2005, 10.30 Uhr, Parkplatz Schöllerhof.
Gesamtlänge 80 km; AVS ca. 15 km/h; Höhenmeter ca. 1.800m.
Dies bedeutet ca. 6 Stunden Gesamtzeit incl. Pausen.
Ich hoffe, daß sich einige von Euch eintragen.
Bernd

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=259


----------



## JürgenK (17. Januar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> ......
> 
> , habe ich hier eine mittlere Tour    zusammengestellt.
> ...



@BaH
Wie lang sind denn die langen Touren???   Nicht daß ich da mitfahren wollte, nur so aus Interesse. Gibt es dabei dann einen Verpflegungs- und Schlafwagen???  

Trotdem viel Spaß

Jürgen


----------



## Delgado (18. Januar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Damit dieser Thread auch etwas weiter geht, habe ich hier eine mittlere Tour    zusammengestellt.
> Die Tour geht durchs Bergische Land, damit ich Euch zeigen kann, daß es nicht nur die Tour: "1001. x Dhünntalsperre" gibt. Es ist alles dabei, was sich der MTB´ler wünscht: Am Anfang eher ein paar Steigungen, später auch WAB´s, Single-Trails (z. T. unfahrbar wg. Wurzeln u.a.).
> Die Route geht vom Schöllerhof an der Dhünntalsperre vorbei nach Dhünn (Ort), am Eifgenbach entlang zur Sengbachtalsperre. Von da geht es zur Müngstener Brücke und an der Wupper lang nach Glüdern; weiter zur Diepentalsperre und über die Lambertsmühle nach Blecher und zum Schöllerhof.
> ...






Hallo,

hoffe, dass Michael mitfährt wenn wir schon seinen Fred vollschreiben.

Zur Tour:

Karte und Höhenprofil versprechen eine tolle Tour. Maximale Steigung 67%, max. Gefälle 73% usw, usw ...

Bleibt die Hoffnung auf gutes Wetter.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Happy_User (18. Januar 2005)

Moin,

 das sollte der Don ja wohl schaffen.  Bei 6 Wochen Vorlauf habe auch ich mich schon einmal eingetragen und den Termin in meinen "Aussichten auf dem Rechner vermerkt. 


 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hoffe, dass Michael mitfährt wenn wir schon seinen Fred vollschreiben.
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, das geht schon in Ordnung und die Tour ist schon im Geiste von Fred.  

No surrender!

Michael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (18. Januar 2005)

@JürgenK
Die Definiton der Touren in diesem Thread (siehe auch erste Anmerkung von hardy aus k) schlage ich wie folgt vor:
Kurze Tour: ca. 50-60 km.
Mittlere Tour: ca. 80 km.
Lange Tour: > 100 km (ca. 110-120 km) = Marathon

Alle Distanzen unter 50 km sollten als Sprintdistanzen bezeichnet   werden.

Bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 15 km/h , wie ich Sie unterstelle, kommt man somit auf eine maximale Gesamtfahrzeit von ca. 9 Stunden, was ich für eine gute Tagestour (bei Temparaturen > 10 Grad) halte. Selbstverständlich sollten bei mittleren und langen Touren einige, wenige Pausen eingeplant werden.
@all
Bei Interesse und ein wenig Ortskenntnis (Eifgenbach bis Schöllerhof) könnte ich mir vorstellen, ab Startort Schöllerhof ein Teilstück (Gesamtlänge für dieses Teilstück ca. 45 km) anzubieten. Nach der Rausmühle würden wir uns dann trennen (Gesamttour/kurze Tour). Voraussetzung ist natürlich (um nicht alle Teilnehmer aufzuhalten), daß man ca. 2,5 Stunden das Durchschnittstempo von 15 km/h mithalten kann. Ich bitte um entsprechende Rückmeldungen.

@all/@delgado
Es kann sein, daß ich beim Höhenprofil (insbesondere maximale Steigung/maximales Gefälle) ein wenig vom Weg abgekommen bin; daher kann ich für die von Delgado angemerkten Werte keine Garantie übernehmen, allerdings können downhill einige Abfahrten direkt in der Falllinie gemacht werden.
Wenn jemand interessiert ist, bitte ich um eine e-mail an mich und ich schicke pdf.Dateien mit Route und Höhenprofil.
Ich freue mich schon jetzt über die Resonanz und die Anmeldungen; ich hoffe es geht so weiter und das Wetter spielt mit.
Bernd


----------



## JürgenK (18. Januar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz

@all
Bei Interesse und ein wenig Ortskenntnis (Eifgenbach bis Schöllerhof) könnte ich mir vorstellen schrieb:
			
		

> @BaH
> 
> Interesse, wenn ich nicht alleine bin.
> 
> Jürgen


----------



## Happy_User (18. Januar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wenn jemand interessiert ist, bitte ich um eine e-mail an mich und ich schicke pdf.Dateien mit Route und Höhenprofil.
> Ich freue mich schon jetzt über die Resonanz und die Anmeldungen; ich hoffe es geht so weiter und das Wetter spielt mit.
> Bernd


 Hi,
 bin ja neugierig. Häng doch einmal die Dateien an den Beitrag oder sende mir die Dateien per Mail.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. Januar 2005)

@JürgenK/@all
Ich werde das 1. Teilstück der Tour mit ca. 45 km und einer Gesamtdauer von 3 Stunden ins LMB einstellen (gemeinsam fahren wir ca. 35 km mit zügigem Tempo; gute 2 Stunden).
Ob sich dafür noch jemand anmeldet, kann ich Dir nicht versprechen.
Da Du der erste bist, der dafür Interesse gezeigt hat, würde ich Dich als Tourenguide für die von Euch alleine zu fahrende Reststrecke vorsehen. Ist das o.k. für Dich oder kennst Du Dich gar nicht am Eifgenbach aus? Es ist allerdings wirklich recht einfach zu finden.
Grüße
Bernd
P.S. Was ist mit witzigen Kommentaren   ? Ist alles ernster als Du gedacht hast ?


----------



## mikkael (19. Januar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ..Was ist mit witzigen Kommentaren   ? Ist alles ernster als Du gedacht hast ?


Hey Bernd!

(falls du es nich nicht gemerkt haben solltest), pssst.. *es sind gefährliche Gewässer, hier!* Hier dürfen wir nicht so alles machen, hast Du etwa den Titel des Freds nicht gelesen?

Wenn der *Herr Dr. Professor Sonntag* aus seiner Residenz "O.A.S.E." solche bodenlose Kommentare liest, werden wir mit allen Mitteln (mit fiesen, weniger fiesen oder letzten fiesen Anstiegen, sowie mit Bauerntricks wie "diesen Trail nimma doch mit") bestraft. 

Zu allem Übel, gibt es manchmal zum Schluss sogar Eis 



Mikkael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo mikkael,
ich bin  schon einmal mit oas eine kurze Runde (siehe Definition weiter vorne) 
gefahren: das war sehr angenehm  , wir waren ungefähr gleich schnell. 
Was meinst Du eigentlich mit "fiesen, weniger fiesen oder letzten fiesen Anstiegen"? Ich habe bisher noch keine im Bergischen Land gefunden, vielleicht kannst Du mir ja bei Gelegenheit mal einen zeigen  .
Im übrigen hat oas nichts gegen die Verwendung dieses Freds (siehe seinen letzten Kommentar): der Fred war ja sowieso schon fast vollständig eingeschlafen.
Bis zum 30.1. 
Bernd


----------



## Ploughman (19. Januar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mikkael,
> ich bin  schon einmal mit oas eine kurze Runde (siehe Definition weiter vorne)
> gefahren: das war sehr angenehm  , wir waren ungefähr gleich schnell.
> Bernd



  
Warum schreibst du eher schwer, wenn du gar nicht schnell fahren kannst   ?

P.S: Mikkele, verzeih mir. Bei den Feierabendbikern darf man ja nicht mal mehr 'nen kleinen Pöbel absetzen, aber du bist doch wesensfest, oder


----------



## rpo35 (19. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Warum schreibst du eher schwer, wenn du gar nicht schnell fahren kannst   ?
> 
> P.S: Mikkele, verzeih mir. Bei den Feierabendbikern darf man ja nicht mal mehr 'nen kleinen Pöbel absetzen, aber du bist doch wesensfest, oder



Ahhh...der Pöbel zieht um...  ...keine Panik, der gemeine alte Mann kann was ab...   
Wie kann ich Euch am Sonntag am besten von einander fernhalten ?...  ...und wieviele sind das mittlerweile   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## JürgenK (19. Januar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @JürgenK/@all
> Ich werde das 1. Teilstück der Tour mit ca. 45 km und einer Gesamtdauer von 3 Stunden ins LMB einstellen (gemeinsam fahren wir ca. 35 km mit zügigem Tempo; gute 2 Stunden).
> Ob sich dafür noch jemand anmeldet, kann ich Dir nicht versprechen.
> Da Du der erste bist, der dafür Interesse gezeigt hat, würde ich Dich als Tourenguide für die von Euch alleine zu fahrende Reststrecke vorsehen. Ist das o.k. für Dich oder kennst Du Dich gar nicht am Eifgenbach aus? Es ist allerdings wirklich recht einfach zu finden.
> ...




@BaHolz

das hört sich doch gut an. Bis zum Termin kommen sowieso noch ein paar Leute dazu.   
Mit dem "Restguiding" wird es kein Problem geben, da denke ich mir schon was Nettes aus.

Tempomäßig könnte es kritisch werden, aber ich kann ja notfalls eine Kurbel abschrauben  
Es haben sich ja schließlich auch ältere Herrschaften angemeldet.  

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (19. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Warum schreibst du eher schwer, wenn du gar nicht schnell fahren kannst   ?
> 
> P.S: Mikkele, verzeih mir. Bei den Feierabendbikern darf man ja nicht mal mehr 'nen kleinen Pöbel absetzen, aber du bist doch wesensfest, oder



Keine Sorge Dieta, falls der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintritt, das nur du, der hölzerne Bernd und ich eine Runde im Bergischen drehen, werden wir dir zeigen, das schnell wirklich schnell bedeutet.    und das wir wirklich alte, fiese Männer sind!
Denn im Gegensatz zu mir, fährt Ex-Marathonläufer Bernd nur aus sportlichen Gesichtspunkten.  

Bis zum nächsten Duell!

Michael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge Dieta, falls der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintritt, das nur du, der hölzerne Bernd und ich eine Runde im Bergischen drehen, werden wir dir zeigen, das schnell wirklich schnell bedeutet.    und das wir wirklich alte, fiese Männer sind!
> Denn im Gegensatz zu mir, fährt Ex-Marathonläufer Bernd nur aus sportlichen Gesichtspunkten.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Duell!
> ...


@oas
Viel Dank für das Kompliment. Leider habe ich von der Statur etwas Probleme(1,85 cm groß, 85 kg schwer). Aber was macht es für einen Sinn, daß ich abnehme und mich technisch verbessere; ich halte ja schon so mit Euch mit - danach müßte ich wahrscheinlich allein fahren.
Es ist übrigens sehr schön, daß der Namensgeber dieses Freds sich auch noch mal meldet  .
Die Runde im Bergischen können wir gemeinsam mal planen; aber warum trägst DU dich nicht auch für den 26.2. ein: Ist es Dir doch zu lang und zu anspruchsvoll?
@JürgenK
Termin stelle ich ein; teil mir doch mit, wenn etwas zu verändern ist.
Das mit dem Abschrauben einer Kurbel wegen des Tempos ist sowieso eine gute Idee: So trainierst Du mit einem Bein das Ziehen der Kurbel besser  
Bernd


----------



## Ploughman (20. Januar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @oas
> aber warum trägst DU dich nicht auch für den 26.2. ein: Ist es Dir doch zu lang und zu anspruchsvoll?


Nachdem ich ihn ja gerne ärgere, muß ich hier aber doch ein Lanze für ihn brechen...für den zähen bösen [zensiert]   isses bestimmt nicht zu schwer oder anspruchsvoll.

Wenn er schreibt, er fährt auch aus nichtsportlichen Gründen Rad, dann wegen seiner sadistisch... äh die Menschen liebenden Ader heraus.

Is doch so Micky,
oder??

Didda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (20. Januar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @oas
> Viel Dank für das Kompliment. Leider habe ich von der Statur etwas Probleme(1,85 cm groß, 85 kg schwer). Aber was macht es für einen Sinn, daß ich abnehme und mich technisch verbessere; ich halte ja schon so mit Euch mit - danach müßte ich wahrscheinlich allein fahren.
> Es ist übrigens sehr schön, daß der Namensgeber dieses Freds sich auch noch mal meldet  .
> Die Runde im Bergischen können wir gemeinsam mal planen; aber warum trägst DU dich nicht auch für den 26.2. ein: Ist es Dir doch zu lang und zu anspruchsvoll?
> ...


Also, wenn einer eine Tour in meinem Fred anbietet, bin ich auch ohne Anmeldung dabei, ist doch klar. Allerdings überlege ich noch, ob ich auch die Kurzstrecke fahre  



			
				Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich ihn ja gerne ärgere, muß ich hier aber doch ein Lanze für ihn brechen...für den zähen bösen [zensiert]   isses bestimmt nicht zu schwer oder anspruchsvoll.
> 
> Wenn er schreibt, er fährt auch aus nichtsportlichen Gründen Rad, dann wegen seiner sadistisch... äh die Menschen liebenden Ader heraus.
> 
> ...


Genau so und nicht anders.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (21. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... Allerdings überlege ich noch, ob ich *auch * die Kurzstrecke fahre


Willst Du beide Strecken (Lang- und Kurzstrecke) fahren ? Wie soll das funktionieren ?
Sollen wir uns schon um 7.00 Uhr am Schöllerhof treffen, damit wir um 10.30 Uhr wieder am Schöllerhof sind ?
Bernd


----------



## on any sunday (21. Januar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Willst Du beide Strecken (Lang- und Kurzstrecke) fahren ? Wie soll das funktionieren ?
> Sollen wir uns schon um 7.00 Uhr am Schöllerhof treffen, damit wir um 10.30 Uhr wieder am Schöllerhof sind ?
> Bernd



Da fehlt doch sowas "", oder? Ich denke ja schon reichlich verquer, aber das topt es noch.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (21. Januar 2005)

Kurzfristiger Nightguck mit Onkel Sunday  

Heute 20:15
Ort: Wo immer deine Glotze steht!   
Strecke: VOX, Das kleine A(r)schloch 
Dauer: ca. 2 Std.
Schwierigkeit: sehr heftig

Keine Punkte für den Winterpokal.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (24. Januar 2005)

@oas


			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlt doch sowas "", oder? ...
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Wieso fehlt da  "" ?   

"Also, wenn einer eine Tour in meinem Fred anbietet, bin ich auch ohne Anmeldung dabei, ist doch klar. ..."

Heißt das, Du fährst jede Tour mit, die ich hier einstelle  ? Das könnte ein anstrengender Sommer für Dich werden .
@all
Am Samstag habe ich versucht, mich einem LMB anzuschließen (von hasta-la-vista). Leider ist keiner gekommen; auch die abgesprochene telefonische Vereinbarung klappte nicht. Wie haltet Ihr es mit Verabredungen beim LMB: 
als Tourguide/als Angemeldeter: Wie und wann werden die Touren abgesagt ? Wartet man auf alle Angemeldeten (Wenn ja, wie lange)? Gibt es unzuverlässige/unbekannte, mit denen man besser gar nicht fahren sollte (z. B. "Lustig, wer-stopt-die Maus")?

Ich hoffe, ich darf die Frage hier stellen: falls diese Frage schon beantwortet wurde (z.B. im Fred von Hardy) bitte ich um einen entsprechenden Hinweis. Vielen Dank.
Bernd


----------



## on any sunday (24. Januar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @oas
> 
> 
> Wieso fehlt da  "" ?
> ...



Nabend Bernd,

siehe meinen ersten Beitrag in diesem Fred. Ansonsten ist es wie im richtigen Leben. Es gibt nette Leute, es gibt A(r)schlöcher und Leute mit diesem Schild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Ich für meinen Teil sage meine Touren hier im Fred ab, gab bisher auch nur ein Mal ein kleines Problem.  

Bei eigenen Touren kann man jetzt ja die auffällig gewordenen Kandidaten einfach löschen und dadurch den Überblick  verbessern. Negativlisten führe ich nicht, würde ich hier auch nicht veröffentlichen. Falls keiner kommt, schade, aber damit kann ich mit leben. 

Als Mitfahrer bei Unbekannten und weiter Anfahrt würde ich mich vorher mit dem Veranstalter   in Verbindung setzen. 

Habe  bisher bei meinen Touren fast nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, was manche meiner Mitfahrer nicht behaupten können. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (24. Januar 2005)

Eiskaltes Nightriden mit Onkel Sonntag. Gefahren wird eine ca. 3 km langer Rundkurs. Schöner CC Kurs, Höhenmeter vernachlässigbar. Gefahren wird solange es Spaß macht.

Start: 25.01, 18:30 Uhr in Köln Pesch, siehe hier


----------



## rpo35 (24. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Eiskaltes Nightriden mit Onkel Sonntag. Gefahren wird eine ca. 3 km langer Rundkurs. Schöner CC Kurs, Höhenmeter vernachlässigbar. Gefahren wird solange es Spaß macht.
> 
> Start: 25.01, 18:30 Uhr in Köln Pesch, siehe hier



Muahhhhhhhhhh....   ...wie kommt "böser alter mann" nur auf solche Ideen ?...


----------



## on any sunday (25. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Eiskaltes Nightriden mit Onkel Sonntag. Gefahren wird eine ca. 3 km langer Rundkurs. Schöner CC Kurs, Höhenmeter vernachlässigbar. Gefahren wird solange es Spaß macht.
> 
> Start: 25.01, 18:30 Uhr in Köln Pesch, siehe hier





			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Muahhhhhhhhhh....   ...wie kommt "böser alter mann" nur auf solche Ideen ?...



Wiesoooo? Was irritiert dich? Das Wort Spaß?, die fehlenden Höhenmeter?  

Es liegt vor der Haustür, falls die Beleuchtungsmittel einem ausgehen, finden auch Belgier, die im Dunkeln Angst haben, gefahrlos nach Hause; wirklich nette Singeltrails und bei Bedarf auch Sprunghügel, was im Dunkeln allerdings nicht so gut kommt.  Ob ich nun 10 Ründchen im Kreis oder die Langstrecke fahre ist mir im Finstern relativ egal, da die Aussichten ziemlich schwarz sind.  Wer will, der kann auch richtig Speed machen, ich also nicht.  
Aber geh du ruhig weiter im Kinderzimmer spinnen, das wird dich nicht wirklich weiter vorwärts bringen.


----------



## Ploughman (25. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wiesoooo? Was irritiert dich? Das Wort Spaß?, die fehlenden Höhenmeter?
> 
> Es liegt vor der Haustür, falls die Beleuchtungsmittel einem ausgehen, finden auch Belgier, die im Dunkeln Angst haben, gefahrlos nach Hause; wirklich nette Singeltrails und bei Bedarf auch Sprunghügel, was im Dunkeln allerdings nicht so gut kommt.  Ob ich nun 10 Ründchen im Kreis oder die Langstrecke fahre ist mir im Finstern relativ egal, da die Aussichten ziemlich schwarz sind.  Wer will, der kann auch richtig Speed machen, ich also nicht.
> Aber geh du ruhig weiter im Kinderzimmer spinnen, das wird dich nicht wirklich weiter vorwärts bringen.


Grundsätzlich keine schlechter Einfall - für deine Verhältnisse.  Schnapsidee ist allerdings das ganze zu nachtschlafender Zeit zu posten, sodass man keinerlei Vorbereitungen treffen kann, wie z.B. ein Fahrrad und ein paar Klamotten in's Auto zu schmeissen, bevor's auf die Maloche geht. Dann hätte ich mir heute morgen vielleicht sogar einen Platten erspart.

Das nächste mal bitte mit etwas Vorlauf, nä?

Gruß
Didda


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wiesoooo? Was irritiert dich? Das Wort Spaß?, die fehlenden Höhenmeter?



Wahrscheinlich habe ich das ganze falsch verstanden; und zwar als einen Deiner berühmten Späßchen...AK = Parkour...  

Aber spinnen heute abend ist keine schlechte Idee...


----------



## Delgado (27. Januar 2005)

Hi Michael,

fährst Du Sonntag mit den TTlern oder bietest Du die Explorer Tour in Wiehl an?

Gruß


----------



## on any sunday (27. Januar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> 
> fährst Du Sonntag mit den TTlern oder bietest Du die Explorer Tour in Wiehl an?
> 
> Gruß



Sonntach Tombusch Tour


----------



## on any sunday (3. Februar 2005)

Uff, in meinem Alter ist Wiverfastelovend echt anstrengend. Animiert durch die Aussichten im Zug von Düren nach Köln, habe ich mich doch noch in die Innenstadt gewagt. Hat die weibliche Jugend eigentlich kein Geld für vollständige Bekleidung? Gott sei Dank nicht. 

Aber jetzt zum Ernst des Lebens. Damit hier wieder was passiert 2 Termine für alle Karnevalsmuffel oder Alkokholausschwitzer! 

Samstag, 05.02., 12.00 Uhr, Frühe Frühjahrstour über bergische Trails mit Herrn Sonntag

Best of Bergische Trails 

Montag, 07.02., 11 Uhr, Ritter Kreuzfahrt von Satzvey nach Bad Münstereifel und zurück.

Ritterspiele

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (3. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Montag, 07.02., 11 Uhr, Ritter Kreuzfahrt von Satzvey nach Bad Münstereifel und zurück.
> 
> Ritterspiele



Diesen Termin halte ich mal im Auge und werde ggf darauf zurück kommen.
Kannst du Karnevalsfreiheit garantieren? Keine Umzuge, die unseren Weg kreuzen? Keine Narren mit Kappen die sich in unseren Speichen verfangen und/oder verfangen lassen?


----------



## Ploughman (4. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Termin halte ich mal im Auge und werde ggf darauf zurück kommen.
> Kannst du Karnevalsfreiheit garantieren? Keine Umzuge, die unseren Weg kreuzen? Keine Narren mit Kappen


Sollte das jetzt ein Scherz sein   Schau doch mal den Guide an  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Februar 2005)

habe mich todesmutig eingetragen. da karneval ist werde ich mich dieses mal als mountainbiker verkleiden


----------



## on any sunday (4. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Termin halte ich mal im Auge und werde ggf darauf zurück kommen.
> Kannst du Karnevalsfreiheit garantieren? Keine Umzuge, die unseren Weg kreuzen? Keine Narren mit Kappen die sich in unseren Speichen verfangen und/oder verfangen lassen?



Kann ich, da Ploughman Gott sei Dank nicht mitfährt.  In Bad Münstereifel könnten höchstens tausend Heino Double rumlaufen!

Noch ne allgemeine Anmerkung: Bei Null Mitfahrern bin ich nicht am Start, also nicht auf Verdacht hinkommen. Alleine fahr ich dann lieber in der näheren Umgebung.

Hat sich wohl erledigt. Ein Mitfahrer hat sich schon eingefunden.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (4. Februar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> werde ich mich dieses mal als mountainbiker verkleiden


Tust du das nicht immer?   

Bis Montag

Michael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Uff, in meinem Alter ist Wiverfastelovend echt anstrengend. Animiert durch die Aussichten im Zug von Düren nach Köln, habe ich mich doch noch in die Innenstadt gewagt. Hat die weibliche Jugend eigentlich kein Geld für vollständige Bekleidung? Gott sei Dank nicht.
> 
> Aber jetzt zum Ernst des Lebens. Damit hier wieder was passiert 2 Termine für alle Karnevalsmuffel oder Alkokholausschwitzer!
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich mal eingetragen; lass uns bitte noch Freitag abend telefonieren, ob wir auch zu zweit fahren. Ggf. kann ich Samstag auch alleine fahren, wenn Dir der Fahrtaufwand zu groß ist.

Wie fahren wir denn: Tomburg- oder Feierabendbiker-Stil ?  
Bernd


----------



## on any sunday (4. Februar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ggf. kann ich Samstag auch alleine fahren, wenn Dir der Fahrtaufwand zu groß ist.
> 
> Wie fahren wir denn: Tomburg- oder Feierabendbiker-Stil ?
> Bernd



Fahrtaufwand? Meinst du damit dich mitschleppen zu müssen?    Nee, ich bin ja mit dem Auto in einer viertel Stunde in Burscheid!

Wir fahren dann meinen Stil, also verschärftes Radwandern.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (4. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ne allgemeine Anmerkung: Bei Null Mitfahrern bin ich nicht am Start, also nicht auf Verdacht hinkommen. Alleine fahr ich dann lieber in der näheren Umgebung.


Spätestens Sonntag Abend trage ich mich ein oder nicht!
Bei NICHT, poste ich auf jeden Fall hier im Thread.

Grüüüze


----------



## on any sunday (5. Februar 2005)

Auf Wunsch von Pinokio ein kurzer Tourbericht zu der Best of Bergische Trail Tour.

Beteiligte: Der hölzerne Bernd, Dirk aus Wermeslsirgenwas und der Guide als himself

Äußere Umstände: Nahezu perfekt, Sonnenschein, gefrorener Boden, fast kein Matsch, keine Bodenberührungen (außer vom Guide), keine Verfahrer,kommischerweise reichlich Menschen und Tiere im Wald.

Der Soll/Ist Vergleich zu den angegeben Tourdaten war fast perfekt: 48 km, 1100 HM und etwas mehr als 4 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit. Also kein Vergleich zu einem anderen Veranstalter. Ich möchte hier kein Namen nennen,  aber der fängt mit T an und hört mit T auf. 

Alle Beteiligten waren zufrieden, allerdings machte einer sein Gewicht für eine kaum bemerkte Bergschwäche  verantwortlich. 

Was mich ein wenig traurig  macht, das zwei potentielle Mifahrer sich für die Spaßtour meines Nachbarn entschieden haben. Ihr werdet schon sehen, was ihr davon habt. 

Bisch morgen

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (5. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings machte einer sein Gewicht für eine kaum bemerkte Bergschwäche  verantwortlich.
> Michael


Du glaubst, wenn du etwas mehr Masse hättest, kämst du rauf   

Gewagte Theorie  !


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Februar 2005)

@On Any Sunday

Ein Kindergeburtstag war es bei mir übrigens auch nicht.

Mit 60 Kilometer und knapp 700 Höhenmeter bei zügigem Tempo, zumindestens auf den ersten zwei Drittel der Strecke, werden wohl morgen einige an mich denken   

Da Zeiten, an denen man sich bei mir durchfuschen konnte, sind vorbei   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (6. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich ein wenig traurig  macht, das zwei potentielle Mifahrer sich für die Spaßtour meines Nachbarn entschieden haben. Ihr werdet schon sehen, was ihr davon habt.
> 
> Bisch morgen
> 
> Michael




@o.a.s
nimm das alles nicht so persönlich, es werden vielleicht auch wieder Zeiten kommen in denen dich dich Leute mehr mögen.  

Gruß
Jürgen  

PS: Wohlgemerkt, vielleicht


----------



## Handlampe (6. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Montag, 07.02., 11 Uhr, Ritter Kreuzfahrt von Satzvey nach Bad Münstereifel und zurück.
> 
> Ritterspiele
> 
> ...



Herr Sonntag, ist das die TT Runde, die wir letzte Ostern gefahren sind?
Würde mich dann auch noch gerne mit Oli anschliessen. Wir hätten da auch noch ein paar Varianten, die die Tour noch ein wenig verbessern würden. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du dir da als Guide reinreden lässt.... obwohl....die Tour ist ja eh geklaut


----------



## XCRacer (6. Februar 2005)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## on any sunday (6. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Sonntag, ist das die TT Runde, die wir letzte Ostern gefahren sind?
> Würde mich dann auch noch gerne mit Oli anschliessen. Wir hätten da auch noch ein paar Varianten, die die Tour noch ein wenig verbessern würden. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du dir da als Guide reinreden lässt.... obwohl....die Tour ist ja eh geklaut



Taschenlampe? Kennen wir uns?, Tour an Ostern? Oli Dietrich? geklaute Tour? kann garnicht sein.! Ich trage euch wieder aus. Mit Unbekannten fahre ich nicht!


----------



## on any sunday (6. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dabei



Freut mich.


----------



## on any sunday (6. Februar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst, wenn du etwas mehr Masse hättest, kämst du rauf
> 
> Gewagte Theorie  !



Im Ansatz nicht schlecht, aber eindeutig über deinem Niveau! Wer hat dir vorgesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (7. Februar 2005)

War eine feine Tour heute. Danke an die drei Guides  für die tolle Führung 

Hier der Link zu meinen Bildern. Dürfen sehr gerne zur freien Verwendung im hoffentlich bald folgenden Bericht von... ähh... vom wem denn eigentlich? ...eingebunden werden.

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## Handlampe (7. Februar 2005)

Mir hat es auch sehr gut gefallen. 
Waren ja fast perfekte Bedingungen....und dazu noch ein nettes kleines Trüppchen

Schöne Bilder Rene   
Sehr schmeichelhaft, das du nur das eine Bild von mir bei den Katzensteinen reingestellt hast


----------



## XCRacer (7. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schmeichelhaft, das du nur das eine Bild von mir bei den Katzensteinen reingestellt hast


Geben und Nehmen! Ich vermisse das Foto, wo du mich beim Schlauchwechseln geknipst hast


----------



## Backloop (7. Februar 2005)

Da hat der Herr Sonntag einen gewichtigen Beitrag zu einem schönen Montag beigetragen! Das Festkomitee hat dieses Mal einen feinen Zugweg gewählt, die Jecken waren begeistert.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Geben und Nehmen! Ich vermisse das Foto, wo du mich beim Schlauchwechseln geknipst hast



Is leider nix geworden. 

Dafür find ich das Bild des einsamen Bikers mit Baum von dir ganz gut. 


 (Klicken für größeres Bild)

Ansonsten gibt es die wenigen Bilder die was geworden sind hier 


P.S. Tourbericht ist natürlich eine Sache des Chefguides


----------



## XCRacer (7. Februar 2005)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat der Herr Sonntag einen gewichtigen Beitrag zu einem schönen Montag beigetragen!


Ja klar!
Nach 500m meinte Michael: "Wir müßen hier links!"
Antwort von Uwe und Olli: "Nö! Wir fahren rechts!"
Ab jetzt war Michael nur noch Statist


----------



## Enrgy (7. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ab jetzt war Michael nur noch Statist




Wie hat Uwe gestern geschrieben? 

"Wir hätten da auch noch ein paar Varianten, die die Tour noch ein wenig verbessern würden"....


PS:
Das Bild vom "Karnevalsjeck" zwischen den Felsen ist wirklich klasse!


----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat es auch sehr gut gefallen.
> Waren ja fast perfekte Bedingungen....und dazu noch ein nettes kleines Trüppchen
> 
> Schöne Bilder Rene
> Sehr schmeichelhaft, das du nur das eine Bild von mir bei den Katzensteinen reingestellt hast



Hmm...hast Du wieder nur im Dreck gelegen ?...  ...Was den Bericht angeht; ich war zwar nicht dabei...aber bitte mach Du es uns...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um meinen Nachbarn. Habt Ihr Ihn mit zurückgebracht oder liegt er irgendwo entkräftet auf einem Singletrail   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (7. Februar 2005)

Moooment, bitte Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen, in Eschweiler und anderswo.  

Tourbericht zur Rosenmontagstour im Jahre 2005

Prinz Michael aka Chefguide, Bauer Uwe aka Handlampe, Jungfrau Olli aka Klein Teampartner, Hofnarr Thomas aka Backloop, Renè aka XCRacer und Lars aka MTB-Kao trafen sich im fernen Satzvey, um auf den Spuren einer TT-Tour einen alternativen Zug in Richtung Bad Münstereifel zu veranstalten.







Dank seines überragenden Orientierungssinns, auch GPS genannt, führte Michael das bunte Grüppchen an. Kleinere Zugänderungen der ortskundigen Bauern und Jungfrauen wurden gerne übernommen, solange die Hauprichtung stimmte!  






Leider versteckte sich die angekündigte Sonne unter Wolken, die uns teilweise sogar mit weißen Flöckchen versorgten. Der Boden war hart, aber fair, Dreck hatte Gefrierbrand und bot nur selten Halbgefrorenes, weniger lecker.

Über wohlfeile Trails, Achterbahnen, Kreuze






und fiese Steigungen führte der Zug nach Heino Town und den Teilnehmern wurden leckere Teilchen kredenzt, wobei der Bauer allerdings wieder den Mund zu voll genommen hatte.






Jahreszeitbedingt hatte danach das bunte Grüppchen etwas kalt, was sich aber Dank der Geografie bald in wohlige Wärme verwandelte. Nach der letzen Steigung und den üblichen TT internen Uphillkämpfen, an denen sich natürlich auch namensbedingt XCRacer beteiligte, wurde nur noch lockeres Ausrollen über leckere Trails und an Katzensteinen vorbei praktiziert.






In Satzvey löste sich der Zug fröhlich auf.






Besondere Vorkommnisse: Der Wagen von XCRacer verlor öfters Luft und den Halt auf kleinen Wegen, der Prinzenwagen machte merkwürdige Geräusche und der Wagen des Bauern braucht dringend eine neue Lackierung. Außerdem schienen am Schluß die Tomburger leichte Orientierungsschwierigkeiten zu haben, war halt für den üblichen Schlußspurt viel zu hell.   

Die Zugdaten: ca. 57 km, 1200 HM und die Karte. Blau die gefahrene, rot die geplante Zugstrecke.

Bilders von Renè und  Uwe

Besonders erwähnenswert war, das sich Renè in fremdes Gebiet gewagt hat und sich Lars todesverachtend einer Tour mit den schlimmsten Typen der Umgebung angeschlossen hat. Reeespekt!  

Ich zieh mir jetzt eine Prinzenrolle ein und freue mich schon auf den Rosenmontagszug 2006.

Es war mir ein Fest.

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Februar 2005)

auch von mir nochmal ein dankeschön an den guide oli_any_lampe   ist doch mal was anderes als immer nur im bergischen land zu fahren und es waren doch auch ein paar schöne trails dabei.

anbei das höhenprofil. da ich mich dort so gut auskenne habe ich dieses mal besonders viele markierungspunkte beschriftet      bei mir standen am ende 60km und 1200hm auf dem tacho. wenn ihr stärkere abweichungen habt sollte ich vielleicht mal meinen radumfang neu einstellen 


@hardy
dein nachbar hat mich schon vor einigen stunden bei mir zuhause abgesetzt. vielleicht sitzt er noch auf seinem tiefgefrorenen steak und versucht es aufzutauen


----------



## on any sunday (8. Februar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @hardy
> dein nachbar hat mich schon vor einigen stunden bei mir zuhause abgesetzt. vielleicht sitzt er noch auf seinem tiefgefrorenen steak und versucht es aufzutauen



Nur zur Beruhigung, ich lebe noch und bin satt geworden.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Alle Beteiligten waren zufrieden, allerdings machte einer sein Gewicht für *eine kaum bemerkte Bergschwäche*  verantwortlich. ...
> 
> Michael


Vieen dank für die kaum bemerkte Bergschwäche (ist dies ernst gemeint?). Ich war immerhin an jeder Kuppe ca. 10-30 m hinter Euch und habe mich doch etwas darüber geärgert (vielleicht werde ich kurzfristig doch etwas mehr abnehmen).
Bernd


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2005)

Ich kringel mich gerade auf dem Boden.......erstklassiger Bericht


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Tourbericht zur Rosenmontagstour im Jahre 2005


Wirklich vorzüglicher Bericht 
Fein, Michael, das du u.a. dieses Foto gewählt hast. Sieht für Nichteingeweihte so aus, als ob du tatsächlich vor fährst


----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2005)

Dreckswetter  dreckiges!

Leide doch langsam an Entzugserscheinungen, fresse mir mit Süßzeug einen Bauch an, dazu verpisst sich ein Grüppchen in südliche Gefilde und mein Nachbar geht Schihasen jagen. Und am Wochenende solls wieder schneien!

Mangels wintertauglichen Auto deshalb ein Hilferuf. Wer fährt am Wochenende, trotz oder gerade wegen Schnee ins Bergische oder in die Eifel, um die weisse Pest umzupflügen und nimmt mich mit, bittteee!  

Nur noch ein Pfefferminzplättchen.  

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich muss mich natürlich offiziell dagegen wehren, dass ich hier Skihasen jagen gehe. Ich will sie auch erlegen   

Aber es gibt eine Sache, die hat höhere Priorität als Skihasen erlegen: Tiefschnee fahren !

Als Mann hat das einfach den Vorteil, dass man es den ganzen Tag immer und immer wieder tun kann. Biologisch bedingt haben wir Männer beim Erlegen von Skihasen schon natürliche Grenzen.

Das hilft natürlich nicht unserem lieben Herrn Sonntag   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (18. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Dreckswetter  dreckiges!
> 
> Leide doch langsam an Entzugserscheinungen, fresse mir mit Süßzeug einen Bauch an, dazu verpisst sich ein Grüppchen in südliche Gefilde und mein Nachbar geht Schihasen jagen. Und am Wochenende solls wieder schneien!
> 
> ...


Alterchen,

du trägst Eulen nach Athen. Warte verzweifelt auf meine neuen MTB-Laufräder und überlege, welche Strassenstrecke ich morgen fahren werde - trotz angekündigtem Schneefall. Was meinste, warum ich morgens jogge? Nimm doch dein Crossrad und wir fahren um den Tagebau Hambach, die beliebte Ödlandtour.

Ciao
Desperadoman


----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mangels wintertauglichen Auto deshalb ein Hilferuf. Wer fährt am Wochenende, trotz oder gerade wegen Schnee ins Bergische oder in die Eifel, um die weisse Pest umzupflügen und nimmt mich mit, bittteee!
> 
> Nur noch ein Pfefferminzplättchen.
> 
> Michael



Ich wollte eigentlich morgen fahren, hab aber zur Zeit wieder mal kein fahrtüchtiges Bike. Falls ich es morgen noch repariert bekomme kann ich mich ja bei dir melden. 
Ich wollte mit Oli unsere Singletrailtour im Ahrtal abfahren. 
Du müsstest also schon noch bis zu mir kommen....allerdings ist bei uns ja nicht mit Schnee zu rechnen.
Von Alfter könnte ich dich dann mitnehmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich muss mich natürlich offiziell dagegen wehren, dass ich hier Skihasen jagen gehe. Ich will sie auch erlegen
> 
> ...



In keinster Weise.  Viele Grüße an Lawinchen!


----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Einladungen für morgen. Ihr seid so gut zu mir. Werde mich aber Herrn MTBKao anschließen. Habe noch eine Fahrt gut! Sunday ist aber noch frei! 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (20. Februar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @JürgenK
> Die Definiton der Touren in diesem Thread (siehe auch erste Anmerkung von hardy aus k) schlage ich wie folgt vor:
> Kurze Tour: ca. 50-60 km.
> Mittlere Tour: ca. 80 km.
> ...



Hallo Bernd,

da ich weiß, dass in Daitona Beach das hiesige Wetter in den Regionalnachrichten gezeigt wird, mal die Frage nach Deiner Einschätzung für nächsten Samstag. Wenn das hier nur im Ansatz stimmt, befinden wir uns von den erhofften 10° genauso weit entfernt, wie der BVB von schwarzen Zahlen. Oder hat einer Schneeketten für mein Auto?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## on any sunday (20. Februar 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> da ich weiß, dass in Daitona Beach das hiesige Wetter in den Regionalnachrichten gezeigt wird, mal die Frage nach Deiner Einschätzung für nächsten Samstag. Wenn das hier nur im Ansatz stimmt, befinden wir uns von den erhofften 10° genauso weit entfernt, wie der BVB von schwarzen Zahlen. Oder hat einer Schneeketten für mein Auto?
> 
> ...



Aähm, kleine Geografie Stunde für Herrn Fröhlich, Daytona Beach liegt in Florida  und Holzkopf weilt in Californien.  
Aber ansonsten muß ich dir zustimmen, da ich gestern eine kleine Schneetour  durch das Gebiet unternommen habe. Es war alles so weiß, das man fast schneeblind wurde, aber Dank steigender Temperaturen war der Schnee reichlich pappig und anhänglich. Und wenn das Zeug schmilzt darf man sich auf eine Schlammtour allererster Güte freuen.

in Vertretung   

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (20. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Aähm, kleine Geografie Stunde für Herrn Fröhlich, Daytona Beach liegt in Florida  und Holzkopf weilt in Californien.
> So genau war ich gar nicht im Bilde. Aber sag selbst, bin ich nicht ein schlaues Kind, dass ich Ihm dann den Link und nicht den Regionalsender angegeben habe???
> Aber ansonsten muß ich dir zustimmen, da ich gestern eine kleine Schneetour durch das Gebiet unternommen habe. Es war alles so weiß, das man fast schneeblind wurde, aber Dank steigender Temperaturen war der Schnee reichlich pappig und anhänglich. Und wenn das Zeug schmilzt darf man sich auf eine Schlammtour allererster Güte freuen.
> 
> ...



Schlammtour??? Ich soll mich dreckig machen???  Na ja, immer noch besser als nackig... 

Spass bei Seite. Bin konditionel noch nicht auf der Höhe. Muss da einmal das Wetter unter der Woche beobachten.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (21. Februar 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> da ich weiß, dass in Daitona Beach das hiesige Wetter in den Regionalnachrichten gezeigt wird, mal die Frage nach Deiner Einschätzung für nächsten Samstag. Wenn das hier nur im Ansatz stimmt, befinden wir uns von den erhofften 10° genauso weit entfernt, wie der BVB von schwarzen Zahlen. Oder hat einer Schneeketten für mein Auto?
> 
> ...


Hallo Holger,
wenn Du genau liest, bezogen sich die zehn Grad nur auf die Marathon-Touren (9 Stunden). 6 Stunden sind bei dem Wetter ohne weiteres zu machen  .
Spaß beiseite: 
Kleine Umfrage an die Teilnehmer für Samstag: Sollen wir trotz des Wetters fahren ? Ich wäre dafür (die Feierabendbiker fahren ja anscheinend auch - zumindest sind einige Touren fürs Wochenende angeboten). Ggf. (bei extrem schlechten Wetter) können wir die Tour ja auch auf eine "Sprintdistanz" oder eine kurze Tour abkürzen.
Ich würde aber insbesondere auf die weiter anreisenden Teilnehmer (Uwe, Holger, u.a.) und deren Wünsche Rückssicht nehmen. Antwort bitte hier im Thread oder PN/e-mail an mich.
Danke.
Bernd
P.S. @oas: zwei Zeitschriften habe ich Dir mitgebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. Februar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holger,
> wenn Du genau liest, bezogen sich die zehn Grad nur auf die Marathon-Touren (9 Stunden). 6 Stunden sind bei dem Wetter ohne weiteres zu machen  .
> Spaß beiseite:
> Kleine Umfrage an die Teilnehmer für Samstag: Sollen wir trotz des Wetters fahren ? Ich wäre dafür (die Feierabendbiker fahren ja anscheinend auch - zumindest sind einige Touren fürs Wochenende angeboten). Ggf. (bei extrem schlechten Wetter) können wir die Tour ja auch auf eine "Sprintdistanz" oder eine kurze Tour abkürzen.
> ...



Hallooo, ...

keiner meldet sich; also gut: Tour findet auf jeden Fall (bei jedem Wetter) statt. Ein Teilnehmer hat sich extra Urlaub für die Tour genommen!
Auf Wunsch der Teilnehmer können wir ja etwas abkürzen (siehe auch LMB).
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Manni (23. Februar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallooo, ...
> 
> keiner meldet sich; also gut: Tour findet auf jeden Fall (bei jedem Wetter) statt. Ein Teilnehmer hat sich extra Urlaub für die Tour genommen!
> Auf Wunsch der Teilnehmer können wir ja etwas abkürzen (siehe auch LMB).
> ...



Meld:
also von mir aus auf jeden Fall fahren! Ob ich aber dann die 80km fahre entscheide ich nach der kleinen Runde, habe etwas Schnupfen. 
Man könnte ja auch etwas früher starten, denn je kälter, desto fester ist der Boden  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Happy_User (23. Februar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallooo, ...
> 
> keiner meldet sich; also gut: Tour findet auf jeden Fall (bei jedem Wetter) statt. Ein Teilnehmer hat sich extra Urlaub für die Tour genommen!
> Auf Wunsch der Teilnehmer können wir ja etwas abkürzen (siehe auch LMB).
> ...



Hallo Bernd,

ich warte einmal auf besseres Wetter um das Bergische zu besuchen. Vom Frühling sind wir doch noch einiges entfernt und dann über verschneite Autobahn... Nee, schaun wir doch einmal wie das in 4 Wochen so aussieht.

OAS kann das ja als GPS Track aufzeichnen. Dann entgeht mir das später auch nicht. 

Grüße
  Holger


----------



## on any sunday (23. Februar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd
> P.S. @oas: zwei Zeitschriften habe ich Dir mitgebracht.



Vorbildlich Bernd!   

Rein wettermäßig soll es ja am Samstag wenigstens von oben trocken bleiben. Und der Boden dürfte auch hart gefroren bleiben, also keine Schlammschlacht. Ideale Frühlingstour also.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (24. Februar 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> ich warte einmal auf besseres Wetter um das Bergische zu besuchen. Vom Frühling sind wir doch noch einiges entfernt und dann über verschneite Autobahn... Nee, schaun wir doch einmal wie das in 4 Wochen so aussieht.
> 
> ...


@Happy User/@all
Hallo Holger,
alle Autobahnen sind frei. 
Weiterhin gehe ich davon aus, daß keine weiteren Absagen kommen: die Mädels-Touren findet Ihr hier  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=119869&page=7&pp=25
@oas
Bitte ins LMB gucken: Statt erster Frühlingstour wird es jetzt die letzte Wintertour!
Bis Samstag.
Bernd


----------



## on any sunday (25. Februar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @Happy User/@all
> Hallo Holger,
> alle Autobahnen sind frei.
> Weiterhin gehe ich davon aus, daß keine weiteren Absagen kommen: die Mädels-Touren findet Ihr hier
> ...



Shit happens.  Umständehalber kann ich morgen nicht mitfahren, ihr seid also hilflos dem Bernd ausgeliefert. Viel Glück  und Spaß!

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Umständehalber kann ich morgen nicht mitfahren,



waaaaas??? du bist in umständen?!?!? dann kannst du ja wohl nun einige monate nicht mehr fahren


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Shit happens.  Umständehalber kann ich morgen nicht mitfahren, ihr seid also hilflos dem Bernd ausgeliefert. Viel Glück  und Spaß!
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Ich wußte, daß Dir die Tour (insbesondere bei dem Wetter) zu schwer wird  .

Ich hoffe, bei der nächsten Tour hast Du einen soweit verbesserten Trainingszustand erreicht, daß Du Dich traust, mitzufahren.

N. B.:Wie kommst Du an Deine Zeitschriften ?
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## Scottti (25. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Shit happens.  Umständehalber kann ich morgen nicht mitfahren



Sorry, dito, habe mich wieder ausgetragen, bibber,..hüstel,..schnupff,...


----------



## on any sunday (25. Februar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wußte, daß Dir die Tour (insbesondere bei dem Wetter) zu schwer wird  .
> 
> Ich hoffe, bei der nächsten Tour hast Du einen soweit verbesserten Trainingszustand erreicht, daß Du Dich traust, mitzufahren.
> 
> ...



Mist, erwischt.  Aehm, es sind aber eher terminliche als konditionelle Gründe!

Wie Herr MTB-Kao richtig bemerkte, 


			
				MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> waaaaas??? du bist in umständen?!?!? dann kannst du ja wohl nun einige monate nicht mehr fahren



kann ich die Zeitschriften erst in ein paar Monaten abholen, werden ja nicht schlecht. Ich hoffe du berechnest keine Verzugszinsen  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo Bernd,

ich bringe noch jemanden mit.


Bis Morgen 10:30 Uhr.


Gruß


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Februar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> ich bringe noch jemanden mit.
> 
> ...


Sehr schön.
@all
Ich hoffe, daß jemand Meßinstrumente (Tachometer, Höhenmesser, ggf. GPS) mitbringt. Die Batterie von meinem Tacho ist leider am Ende.

Es wäre auch gut, wenn jemand ein Foto-Handy/Fotoapparat mitbringen könnte, damit ich einen anständigen Tourbericht mit Fotos schreiben kann.
Bis morgen
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (25. Februar 2005)

Hi Bernd,

brauchst Du zufällig CR 2032?

Damit kann ich Dich zuschmeißen.

Bringe mal welche mit. Muss aber jetzt biken.

Tschüss & Gruß


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich die Zeitschriften erst in ein paar Monaten abholen, werden ja nicht schlecht. Ich hoffe du berechnest keine Verzugszinsen
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Es geht nicht um die Verzugszinsen, eher um das Alter: Keine Information ist so alt wie die aus der Zeitung von gestern.
Bernd


----------



## Enrgy (25. Februar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht um die Verzugszinsen, eher um das Alter: Keine Information ist so alt wie die aus der Zeitung von gestern.
> Bernd




Alte Zeitung für alten Mann.... 


Wünsch euch viel Spaß bei der/den Touren, Kotflügel könnt ihr ja getrost daheim lassen. Nachdem ich letztes Wochenende mit kurzen Sachen bei 20°C in der Türkei gefahren bin, kann ich mich mit diesen Temperaturen "irgendwie" nicht recht anfreunden.


----------



## JürgenK (25. Februar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön.
> @all
> Ich hoffe, daß jemand Meßinstrumente (Tachometer, Höhenmesser, ggf. GPS) mitbringt. Die Batterie von meinem Tacho ist leider am Ende.
> 
> ...




Aber ein Rad hast du hoffentlich selbst  

Ich muß mich leider auch für morgen abmelden, liege zwar nicht im Bett, bin aber zu krank. Ich funke mal FranG an ob er die Leute weiterführen kann. 
Schade.  

Bis zum nächstenmal.

Jürgen


----------



## Pepin (26. Februar 2005)

na wie war es denn heute bei euch bei der Altenberger Tour?
hoffe ihr hattet genau soviel spaß wie ich.


----------



## blitzfitz (26. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> na wie war es denn heute bei euch bei der Altenberger Tour?
> hoffe ihr hattet genau soviel spaß wie ich.



Klar hatten wir Spass. Es war schon ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis, sich durch Schnee und Eis die Trails den Berg hinaufzukaempfen.   

Ein paar Takte zur Statistik:

Kilometer auf dem Bikecomputer (54km) X Gelaendefaktor (1,5: verschaerfter Eis-, Schnee-, Matschuntergrund) X Wetterbedingungen (1,3: Schnee, Regen, Eis) = 105,3 km und 2200 Hm

Also, meine Beine fuehlen sich in der Tat nach 105km und 2200 Hm an.   
Trotzdem eine tolle Tour.   

Bis dann,
               Ralf


----------



## Pepin (26. Februar 2005)

mir gings auch nicht anders ich hatte 50km und 800 HM auf der anzeige
trotz des miesen wetters war es super.
hoffe moreg auf etwas besseres wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. Februar 2005)

Tourenbericht vom 26.2.

"Vom Eise befreit sind Strom und Bäche..." - Leider gestern noch nicht, so daß die als erste Frühlingstour angekündigte Runde leider als letzte Wintertour stattfinden mußte. 
Aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse hatten wir daher einige Absagen. Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die doch noch gekommen sind: Michael (Delgado), Andre, Ralf (Blitzfitz), Manni und Gene (Badehose).  
Die Wegeverhältnisse variierten bei Temparaturen um Null Grad zwischen festgefahrener Schneedecke und Glatteis - daher war die Tour recht anstrengend. 
Dennoch sind wir die Strecke wie angekündigt gefahren: Vom Schöllerhof zunächst einige Uphills und Downhills zur Dhünntalsperre. Dann an der Dhünntalsperrre bis zum Ort Dhünn und über den Wanderweg zum Eifgenbach. Dieser Wanderweg war sehr anspruchsvoll mit vielen Schiebestücken. Am Eifgenbach sind wir zügig bis zur Rausmühle gefahren. Kurz hinter der Rausmühle haben wir uns dann, wie angekündigt, getrennt: Delgado und Badehose fuhren zum Schöllerhof zurück. Wir anderen sind noch über die B 51 zur Sengbachtalsperre und einmal um die Sengbachtalsperre rum. Anschließend haben wir denselben Rückweg wie die anderen am Eifgenbach genommen.
Gesamtdaten der langen Tour: 54 km, 1.070 HM, Gesamtzeit 4h 40 min, Reine Rollzeit 4 Stunden 5 min (Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 13 km/h)
Daten der kurzen Tour (geschätzt): ca. 38 km, ca. 600 HM. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir die Tour noch einmal bei besseren Wetterbedingungen vollständig wiederholen könnten.

Ich hoffe, daß mir Manni noch das Höhenprofil sowie die Bilder zumailt, so daß ich den Tourbericht darum ergänzen kann.
Bis zu  nächsten Mal 
Bernd


----------



## Manni (27. Februar 2005)

So für alle die Samstag mitgelitten haben mal die Tourdaten:

Karte ca.1MB 
Höhenprofil
Höhenprofil als crp

Viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten Mal,
Gruß Manni


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. Februar 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> So für alle die Samstag mitgelitten haben mal die Tourdaten:
> 
> Karte ca.1MB
> Höhenprofil
> ...


@JürgenK
Das wichtigste eines Tourguides (z.B. auch bei einer kurzen Tour) ist dessen Anwesenheit mit Bike bei der Tour.  

In alllem übrigen haben mich die Mitfahrer sehr gut unterstützt; vielen Dank an Manni für die Dateien.
@all
Ich dachte eigentlich, da die Tour am Samstag ja doch etwas kürzer als geplant war, daß wir jetzt eigentlich eine richtige Tour planen könnten. Ich stelle mir vor, daß wir uns am Anfang etwas länger in der Ebene warmfahren und dafür anschließend ein paar mehr Up´s and downs fahren - damit mehr Höhenmeter zusammenkommen. Da die Sprintstrecke am Eifgenbach den meisten Teilnehmern gut gefallen hat, werde ich versuchen, diesen Teil in die nächste Route mit reinzunehmen. Ich schätze mal, daß 80 km bei normalen Wetterverhältnissen eine gute Tourlänge sind.
Vielleicht fahren ja dann auch (bei entsprechendem Gesundheitszustand u.a.) ein paar von den ursprünglich angemeldeten Teilnehmern mit (worüber ich mich sehr freuen würde).
Vielleicht gibts ja ein paar Rückmeldungen (z.B. auch welcher Termin passt/nicht passt).
Grüße
Bernd

[email protected]: Schönen Urlaub !


----------



## Delgado (1. März 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: Schönen Urlaub !



Schönen Dank


----------



## on any sunday (12. März 2005)

Tourkritik by Michael Reich Ranitzki

Hoffentlich letzte Wintertour am 12.03.2005 mit dem hölzernen Bernd, Badehose und Herrn Sonntag.

Der kluge Herr Sonntag hatte sich für die Tour schon ausgetragen. Der vollkommen dämliche Herr Sonntag hatte sich aber spontan eines Schlechteren besonnen und sich telefonisch wieder ins Spiel gebracht. Böser Fehler.

Dieser Winter macht einen echt fertig. Ich habe mir zum ersten Mal ein Schutzblech wegen Extremtauing ans Rad geschraubt  

Nachdem meine Mitfahrer wegen Stau 20 Minuten auf mich warten durften, erklang der Startschuß am Schöllerhof, entlang der Dhünn wurde der Lennef Trail angesteuert, der Aufstieg nach Dabringhausen erklommen, ins Eifgental gedownhillt bzw. extrembaumüberqueringt, Bernd eine Variante nach Hilgen aufgezwungen, die Sengbachtalsperre  gestriffen, über Glüder Richtung Diepentalsperre gesurft, ja gesurft, weil es am schneien und hageln war, dann über Opladen aufwärts wieder Richtung Blecher gequält und an der B51 schnellstmöglich den Downhill zum Schöllerhof angesteuert.

Schei%& Winter, schei%& Kondition, nur die netten Mitfahrer, die auch auf alte Leute warten, waren ein Lichtblick.  

Na ja, ca. 55 km bei tiefen Untergrund und 1100 Hm sind für eine Wintertour allerdings auch nicht schlecht.

tired old man

Mischael


----------



## talybont (13. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> nur die netten Mitfahrer, die auch auf alte Leute warten, waren ein Lichtblick.


na aber, Du hast wohl eher auf die Jungspunde warten müssen  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Tourkritik by Michael Reich Ranitzki
> 
> Hoffentlich letzte Wintertour am 12.03.2005 mit dem hölzernen Bernd, Badehose und Herrn Sonntag.
> 
> ...



Michael hat die Tour ja schon beschrieben, die ich ins LMB gestellt hatte.
Ich konnte Michael vor der Tour um 10 Uhr überzeugen, doch mitzufahren.  Daher konnten wir die Tour zu dritt (mit Gene = Badehose) in Angriff nehmen. 

Kleine Anmerkungen/Korrekturen zu o.g Bericht:
Lennef Trail = Linnefe
Opladen aufwärts = am Wiehbach lang über Lambertsmühle und Haus Landscheid bis zur B 51.

An der B51 habe ich die beiden Mitfahrer verlassen, nachdem ich Ihnen den Weg um Schöllerhof gezeigt habe.
Eigentlich fand ich das Wetter gar nicht so schlecht; allerdings waren wir dank der guten Kondition der Mitfahrer recht zügig (zumindest für dieses Wetter) unterwegs: 4 Stunden für 55 km = 13,75 km/h - dadurch ist eigentlich keinem kalt geworden.

Michaal hatte sein GPS-Gerät dabei; vielleicht stellt er die Tour und das Höhenprofil hier noch in den Thread.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. März 2005)

Die Tour von Freitag war relativ kurz und einfach, da wir erst um 17 Uhr gestartet sind und vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder zurück sein wollten.  Treffpunkt war am Parkplatz an der B51/Autobanauffahrt Burscheid; Teilnehmer war außer mir nur Torben (= Tobfly).
Wir sind durch Burscheid ins Luisental gefahren; von dort an der Diepentalsperre über Leichlingen vorbei nach Opladen (dieses Teilstück kann man selbst bei schlechtem Wetter recht schnell fahren) und am Wiehbach entlang über Dürscheid, Lambertsmühle, Haus Landscheid wieder über die B51 zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.
Insgesamt waren es 26 km mit 280 HM (1 Stunde 38 Minuten): gerade das richtige, um sich ein bißchen warmzufahren (bei dem  Wetter).
Routenverlauf und Höhenprofil stelle ich noch hier in den Thread.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## on any sunday (14. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Tourkritik by Michael Reich Ranitzki
> 
> Hoffentlich letzte Wintertour am 12.03.2005 mit dem hölzernen Bernd, Badehose und Herrn Sonntag.
> 
> ...




Wen es interessiert, die Karte  von der Tortour.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. März 2005)

Hallo Jungs,
ich werde für Samatag, 19.3.2005, eine Tour reinstellen: zum Warmfahren für Sonntag Team Tomburg.
Ich bitte um rege Beteiligung (Manni, OAS, Badehose, u.a.). Es wird eine lockere "Sprinttour"   : ca. 2-3 Stunden: wir wollen ja für Sonntag fit sein. Es gibt auch nur wenige   Höhenmeter.
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2005)

Damit sich hier nicht noch mehr Leute breit machen, ein Termin vom Meister himself:

26.03., Samstag, Highnoon

Best of Bergische Trails mit Herrn Sonntag am Samstag. Kombination aus den schönsten Trails rund um Altenberg und der Dhünntalsperre oder Rund um Wermelskirchen oder Wupperberge oder Dhünntalsperre komplett, je nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer, alle ca. 50 km lang und 1000 HM hoch.

Alles ohne Eiersuche und Hasenjagd!   

Eintragen marsch, marsch.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (21. März 2005)

Morgen,
das trifft sich gut,
ich habe sowieso schon einige deiner GPS-Touren runtergeladen, und wollte die bei Gelegenheit mal abfahren. Aber so hat man doch direkt noch nen Reiseführer mit dabei   

Gruß Manni


----------



## zippi (21. März 2005)

Hi, Michael,
ich versuch auch mal, den Samstag Mittag frei zu bekommen! Wenn's klappt, trage ich mich noch ein.

Ich hoffe, Dein Antrieb ist wieder o.k. Oder haste nur geölt?

Greez
Dirk


----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Michael,
> ich versuch auch mal, den Samstag Mittag frei zu bekommen! Wenn's klappt, trage ich mich noch ein.
> 
> Ich hoffe, Dein Antrieb ist wieder o.k. Oder haste nur geölt?
> ...



Wäre schön, wenn du Ausgang bekommst.   Nee, die Kette, das mittlere Kettenblatt und das Ritzelpaket haben von mir die letzte Ölung bekommen  Dank E-Bucht habe ich aber schon preiswerten Ersatz in der Oldieabteilung   geordert.
Dummerweise habe ich mir bei der Tomburg Tour vom Sonntag auch meine Schaltungseinheiten am Manitou terminiert.
Aber kein Problem, habe ja noch meinen Cyclocrosser. Dann wirds aber wahrscheinlich eher die Dhünntalsperren- als die Singeltrailtour.   

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Damit sich hier nicht noch mehr Leute breit machen, ein Termin vom Meister himself:
> 
> 26.03., Samstag, Highnoon
> 
> ...




Muss leider arbeiten


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. März 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> ich werde für Samatag, 19.3.2005, eine Tour reinstellen: zum Warmfahren für Sonntag Team Tomburg.
> ...
> Grüße
> Bernd


Die Tour hat am Samstag, 19.3. tatsächlich stattgefunden.
Erschienen war aber außer mir nur CCSchnecke (Thorsten).
Wie angekündigt war es nur eine kurze Runde: 33 km mit 450 Höhenmetern in gut 2 Stunden.
Wir sind vom Parkplatz an der B51 über Burscheid zur Claasmühle gefahren. Von dort weiter Richtung Sengbachtalsperre und halb um diese rum. Anschließend sind wir das Stück, das ich eine Woche zuvor durch oas kennengelernt habe, anders herumt zum Eifgenbach gefahren. Am Eifgenbach bzw. dann an der Dhünn entlang ging es bis zum Altenberger Fußballplatz. Dort haben wir uns getrennt, da Thorsten aus Osenau kommt und wir so unterschiedliche Heimwege hatten.
Das Wetter war zunächst durch Nieselregen recht schlecht, verbesserte sich nach der Hälfte der Tour aber ständig.
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No Mercy (23. März 2005)

@on any sunday

Ich habe mich für Samstag eingetragen. Hoffe, dass ich als alter Mann bei der Tour die entsprechende Rücksichtnahme und Verständniss finde.


----------



## on any sunday (23. März 2005)

No Mercy schrieb:
			
		

> @on any sunday
> 
> Ich habe mich für Samstag eingetragen. Hoffe, dass ich als alter Mann bei der Tour die entsprechende Rücksichtnahme und Verständniss finde.



Türlich, ich bin hier allgemein als einer der rücksichts- und verständnisvollsten Menschen bekannt und du wirst entsprechend deines Namens behandelt.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (23. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Türlich, ich bin hier allgemein als einer der rücksichts- und verständnisvollsten Menschen bekannt und du wirst entsprechend deines Namens behandelt.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



 

Dann kann man also davon ausgehen das dein Rad bis Samstag flott ist und wir ein Trailfeuerwerk erleben?
Oder willst du mit deiner knarzenden Geheimwaffe nun auch die Bergischen Wälder zum erschaudern bringen   

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (23. März 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann man also davon ausgehen das dein Rad bis Samstag flott ist und wir ein Trailfeuerwerk erleben?
> Oder willst du mit deiner knarzenden Geheimwaffe nun auch die Bergischen Wälder zum erschaudern bringen
> 
> Gruß Manni



Bei meiner knarzenden Geheimwaffe habe ich doch am Sonntag meine Schaltungseinheiten terminiert, was deinem jugendlichen Auge wahrscheinlich entgangen ist.   Aber dafür ist mein roter Racer wieder einsatzbereit und werden, wenn nicht anders gewünscht, die übliche feine Trailrunde fahren.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## No Mercy (24. März 2005)

@ on any sunday

Beschleicht mich da ein wenig das Gefühl, mich zu meiner eigenen Kreuzigung zu begeben? Na denn, Frohe Ostern!!

gruß
dirk


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2005)

No Mercy schrieb:
			
		

> @ on any sunday
> 
> Beschleicht mich da ein wenig das Gefühl, mich zu meiner eigenen Kreuzigung zu begeben? Na denn, Frohe Ostern!!
> 
> ...


Moin,

Ich sach da jetzt mal nix zu. Am Ende heißt es wieder, ich würde Mitfahrer vergraulen... . Bist Du "normaler" Arbeitnehmer ? Dann stehen Dir doch 2 Tage zur Erholung zur Verfügung...also, hau rein... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (24. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Ich sach da jetzt mal nix zu. Am Ende heißt es wieder, ich würde Mitfahrer vergraulen... . Bist Du "normaler" Arbeitnehmer ? Dann stehen Dir doch 2 Tage zur Erholung zur Verfügung...also, hau rein...
> 
> ...



Nur nicht von Dunkeleifelern Bange machen lassen, die sich bisher aus Feigheit noch nicht ins Bergische getraut haben.  



			
				No Mercy schrieb:
			
		

> @ on any sunday
> 
> Beschleicht mich da ein wenig das Gefühl, mich zu meiner eigenen Kreuzigung zu begeben? Na denn, Frohe Ostern!!
> 
> ...



Suche noch für wenig Silberlinge Nägel und einen Hammer, möglichst ungebraucht.


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nicht von Dunkeleifelern Bange machen lassen, die sich bisher aus Feigheit noch nicht ins Bergische getraut haben.  ...


Dat is mir zu flach...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. März 2005)

Hi Micha,

kurze Info. Auf dem Motocrossgelände des MSC-Grevenbroich auf der Königshovener Höhe findet am K-Samstag / Sonntag die DeutscheAmateuerMeisterschaft statt. Ist echt klasse. Werde wohl Sonntag mal mit dem Crosser hinradeln. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich komme gerade aus der Wanne und fühle mich schon viel besser. Nur quält mich jetzt die Frage, mit wem bin ich eigentlich gefahren   

Folgende Fahrer waren angemeldet:

Manni 
No Mercy 
Zippi 
CC-Schnecke 
hardy_aus_k 
Irieblue 
Boer
On Any Sunday
NN

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit wem bin ich eigentlich gefahren   ...


 Du scheinst ziemlich fertig zu sein...bei den WBTS-lern wäre es Dir nicht besser ergangen; falls das ein Trost für Dich ist...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. März 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

nicht wirklich, denke ich   

Aber es kann schon sein, dass ich all meine Kraft für die Streckenbewältigung brauchte. Also ging der Sauerstoff in die Oberschenkel und nicht ins Hirn.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

damit Ihr auch alle mit stolz geschwellter Brust erzählen könnt, was für eine schöne und anspruchsvolle Strecke Ihr gefahren seid, poste ich mal die Streckenführung:



 



Für mich war es insbesondere nördlich der Dhünntalsperre eine sehr interessante Tour. Leider hatten eine Waldfahrzeuge und Pferde in Kombination mit dem Regen die Strecken in einen ziemlich schlimmen Zustand versetzt.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass *On Any Sunday * daraus lernt und demnächst vorher mit den entsprechenden Behörden, den Reitern und dem Wettergott spricht, um für uns optimale Verhältnisse zu schaffen. Alternativ besteht natürlich immer Möglichkeit, die Wege mit einer Planierraupe  einzuebnen, um den Rollwiederstand in den Uphillpassagen zu minimieren  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (26. März 2005)

Wenn Gott ein Biker ist, dann war er heute mit dabei!

Danke Michael! Da hast Du einen guten Guide gemacht! Tolle Trails, alles super interessant und auch technisch anspruchsvoll. Leider total matschiger Boden. So sahen wir dann ja auch alle aus. Und keiner hatte Schutzbleche. Das nenne ich Solidarität!  

Ich bitte dann noch meinen Leistungseinbruch zu entschuldigen. Ich war   nicht mehr ich selbst. Eine solche Grenzerfahrung habe ich noch nie gehabt.
Normalerweise denke ich an Steaks, Bier, Gummibärchen, Bier, Pudding, Bier Knoblauchbaguette, Bier, aber diesmal........................wollte ich *schlafen*! Auf dem Rad! Das gibt's doch gar nicht. Völlig unterzuckert, nehme ich an.
Danke Euch für's Warten! Muß ja lange gedauert haben, bis ich da mal bei euch ankam.

Aber wie Michael schon treffend formulierte:"Du hechelst eh nur hinterher." Also, muß ich wohl noch was üben.

@Manni
Mail mal bitte die Hac-Daten. [email protected]

Greez
Dirk


----------



## Manni (26. März 2005)

Hallo zippi, ich hab dir die Ciclodaten geschickt, 
mach dir wegen dem letzten Berg mal keinen Kopf.
Die saison ist ja noch jung   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. März 2005)

Nabend zusamm, melde mich gehorsamst ausm Urlaub zurück! 
Traurige Nachricht: Ich war faul und hab nix zu unserer Teamwertung beigetragen. Wäre auch nur Schwimmen gewesen, und darauf hatte ich NULL Bock. Meer war zu kalt zum Schnorcheln, Pool war mit zu öde. Dafür sind wir mit dem Mietwagen fast im Schnee stecken geblieben, das Taurusgebirge hatte irgendwie magische Anziehungskraft auf mich. Höchster Punkt, über den wir gekommen sind, waren über 1800m. Da lag noch einiges am Wegesrand, was Boarder zappelig gemacht hätte.
Leider konnte ich auch kein gutes Wetter mit durch den Zoll bringen, mußte alles da lassen!  



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich bitte dann noch meinen Leistungseinbruch zu entschuldigen....



Schon wieder?? Ich denke, du machst noch Ausgleichssport nebenher?? Steht zumimdest im WP...

Die Tour sind wir doch letztes Jahr auch schon mal zusammen gefahren, erinnerste sich noch? Wir haben "etwas" Trailpflege betrieben und ein paar nette Bäume gesägt, die im Weg lagen. Wir sind nur von Schöllerhof aus losgefahren, du hattest noch die Schuhe vergessen...  =>> Lese gerade, daß du am letzten Berg "eingeschlafen" bist. Was glaubst du, warum wir beide damals vom Schöllerhof aus losgefahren sind...  
Ja, ist ne schöne Runde. War auch just vor genau einem Jahr, als ich die zum ersten mal mit Onkel Sonntach und entsprechendem Anhang (Tomburger) gefahren bin. Tom Könich und Peter Gun (dies Abtrünnigen!) waren auch dabei. Die wollten uns ja mal ein paar Trails bei der Fauna in Solingen zeigen.
Aber so sind se, die Straßenfahrer, kein Verlaß!  

Tja, das Wetter hier sieht wohl nicht so dolle aus für die Feiertage, mal sehen, wann mal eine Lücke im Regen kommt   

bis denne mal, 

Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. März 2005)

@Zippi

Willst Du Dir das Profil über Dein Bett hängen ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (26. März 2005)

Hallo Micha,

muß mal deinen Fred mißbrauchen und für meine Kaffeefahrt Werbung machen.  
Am Montag gibt´s Kaffee und Kuchen.    Der Haken bei der Sache ist, daß wir da erst hinfahren müssen.

Siehe LMB  

Ich freue mich über Anmeldungen

Jürgen  




			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusamm, melde mich gehorsamst ausm Urlaub zurück!
> Traurige Nachricht: Ich war faul und hab nix zu unserer Teamwertung beigetragen. ...
> ...
> ...
> ...




das kannst du schnell ändern. s.o.

Bis denn?


----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> das kannst du schnell ändern. s.o.
> 
> Bis denn?




Sorry, bin Montag verplant. Durfte ja schon den Urlaub nicht über Ostern legen...


----------



## zippi (27. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ............Schon wieder?? Ich denke, du machst noch Ausgleichssport nebenher?? Steht zumimdest im WP...
> 
> Die Tour sind wir doch letztes Jahr auch schon mal zusammen gefahren, erinnerste sich noch? Wir haben "etwas" Trailpflege betrieben und ein paar nette Bäume gesägt, die im Weg lagen. Wir sind nur von Schöllerhof aus losgefahren, du hattest noch die Schuhe vergessen...  =>> Lese gerade, daß du am letzten Berg "eingeschlafen" bist. Was glaubst du, warum wir beide damals vom Schöllerhof aus losgefahren sind...
> Ja, ist ne schöne Runde. War auch just vor genau einem Jahr, als ich die zum ersten mal mit Onkel Sonntach und entsprechendem Anhang (Tomburger) gefahren bin. ...................
> Gruß Volker



Es gibt kein härteres Training, als das Leben...
Ich weiß, dass wir das schon mal gefahren sind! Aber irgendwie war's kürzer.   
Und als ich gestern den Schülerhof gesichtet habe, hab' ich sofort an Michael Knight und seine Karre gedacht.................  

@Manni
Danke für die Daten
Zum Saisonbeginn mußt Du mal die Rennradfraktion fragen...

@Hardy
Gute Idee! Dann kann ich endlich mal jede Nacht durchschlafen!

So, frohe Ostern Euch allen! Bin Brunchen.


----------



## CC-Schnecke (27. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich komme gerade aus der Wanne und fühle mich schon viel besser. Nur quält mich jetzt die Frage, mit wem bin ich eigentlich gefahren
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen Jungs

CC-Scnecke war auch dabei leider mit wahnsinngen Schmerzen an der Rechten Sehne sieht leider nicht so gut aus werde aber heute mal in Krankenhaus   Fahren schauen wir mal.
Aber es hat super Spaß gemacht werde mir erstmal einen Rucksack zulegen!
Also bis zum nächsten mal.
CC


----------



## on any sunday (27. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> damit Ihr auch alle mit stolz geschwellter Brust erzählen könnt, was für eine schöne und anspruchsvolle Strecke Ihr gefahren seid, poste ich mal die Streckenführung:
> 
> ...



Liebe Überlebenden der gestrigen Sonntachstour, lieber Gekreuzigter.  

Da hat Herr Nachbar aber was falsch verstanden. Ich habe die Behörden, Pferdeliebhaber und den Deutschen Wetterdienst vorher verständigt und diese haben ganze Arbeit geleistet. es handelt sich schließlich um Mountainbiken, siehe auch die Präambel zu diesem Thread.

Was ist eigentlich ein Rollwiederstand? Ist das der Stand, bevor du wieder runterrollst?  

Jetzt aber zum eigentlichen Geschehen. Es trafen die schon erwähnten Mitstreiter und ein Unbekannter Nr. 1  am Treffpunkt ein. Die Pannen hatten wir schon vor dem Start. Danke Manni, du hast den werktätigen Herrn Handlampe würdig vertreten!

Über Kaltenherberge wurde die Downhillfähigkeit der Teilnehmer getestet, runter kommen sie immer. Die Bodenverhältnisse im Eifgental waren feucht, es blieb also kein Auge trocken. Der erste ernsthafte Anstieg Richtung Dhünn sabotierte Hardys Schaltung, aber Dank CC-Schnecke konnte der Defekt behoben werden. Als alter Mann hat mich diese perverse Schaltung etwas verwirrt, neumodischer Krempel, elender!

Auf von Reitern und freundlichen Waldmaschinen perfekt präparierten Trails ging es ohne größere Probleme Richtung Dhünntalsperre und in Boxberg konnte das dreckige Dutzend einen Einwohner nötigen, etwas Wasser zu spenden. Ein kleiner Berner Sennenhund fand dies auch hoch interessant.

Zur Entspannung wurde entlang der Dhünntalsperre aka Bergisch Kanada die Aussicht genossen. An der üblichen Pausenbank wurde ein Pärchen Drecksbiker vertrieben, Konversation betrieben und es stellten sich langsam die ersten Konditionsdefizite und körperliche Gebrechen heraus. In der nächsten Pause leistete Herr Sonntag Nachbarschaftshilfe in Form einer Energiebombe des Herrn Saitenbacher. 

Nachdem die vorletzte Steigung überbrückt wurde, erfreuten die Trails zur Pfannkuchenmühle und der Endlostrail entlang des Linnefbachs die Mitstreiter. Am Schöllerhof wurde CC-Schnecke verabschiedet und der Rest erklomm die letzte Steigung, auch nach Herrn Zippi unter  "The slepping Uphill" bekannt, zur B51. Jetzt waren es nur noch zwei Kilometer zum rettenden Auto.

Fazit: Sehr schöne, lockere Tour bei schönstem Wetter mit sehr sch, ähh, netten Mitfahrern. Es war mir ein Fest.

Grüsse

Michael

P.S. Seit der neuen Hardware des Forums kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, Texte erst im Editor seiner Wahl zu schreiben.


----------



## No Mercy (27. März 2005)

Tach auch,
nochmals vielen Dank an Michael für die schöne Tour und vor allen an die Wartenden (ja, wo ich bin ist hinten !). Also werd´ich jetzt erst einmal immer schön den Teller leer essen und den ein oder anderen Kilometer mitnehmen.

Schönen Soonteg noch !
dirk


----------



## JürgenK (27. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> .......Grüsse
> 
> Michael
> 
> P.S. Seit der neuen Hardware des Forums kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, Texte erst im Editor seiner Wahl zu schreiben.





Das kann ich so unterschreiben.  .....wenn ich das vor dem Einsetzen des automatischem Löschmodus schaffe...


----------



## zippi (27. März 2005)

No Mercy schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> nochmals vielen Dank an Michael für die schöne Tour und vor allen an die Wartenden (ja, wo ich bin ist hinten !).



Wo bin dann ich? Wieder ganz vorne?
Greez
Von Dirk zu Dirk

@CC
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, alter Mann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2005)

Auweia, da ist man mal ne Woche nicht da, und schon bricht hier das große Verletzungschaos über die Biker herein! 
Bei der Tomburger TrailTour ein Schulterbruch, hier eine kaputte Sehne und nur in Notoperation gerettetes Schiebein - Mannomann, was ist los?? 
Alle so unvorsichtig geworden bei dem schönen Wetter? Ist ja fast wie bei den Motorradfahrern, am ersten schönen Wochenende kommen auch einige nicht mehr heim. Was dann natürlich nicht mit den hier zugezogenen Verletzungen zu vergleichen ist!

Wünsche allen Verletzten und Erschöpften erstmal gute und schnelle Erholung!


PS: lese gerade, daß es gestern auf der WBTS-Tour den guten Spitfire derbe zerlegt hat. Schaden an Mensch und Material. Junge Junge....! Gute Besserung natürlich auch an ihn!


----------



## zippi (28. März 2005)

Dies zum Thema Technik und alte Leute!

Wo rohe Kräfte sinnvoll walten.

Klick drauf für mehr Fotos von den Pausen  der Samstagstour.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. März 2005)

@Zippi

Vielen Dank dafür, dass Du sinnvoll und nicht sinnlos geschrieben hast   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Dies zum Thema Technik und alte Leute!
> 
> Wo rohe Kräfte sinnvoll walten.
> 
> Klick drauf für mehr Fotos von den Pausen  der Samstagstour.



I love it   : Wegen hoher Serverauslastung ist das Fotoalbum im Moment geschlossen, probiere es gleich nochmal. Dieses Problem wird demnaechst durch neue Hardware geloest werden.


----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2005)

Werte Mitmenschen, tach Mountainbiker!   

Gerüchteweise habe ich gehört, das man mich vermisst hat. Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.  

Aber keine Hoffnung, ich bin aus dem Hohen Norden zurück. Habe in der Holsteinischen Schweiz ein paar kleine Cyclocrosstouren unternommen, guckst du GPS Touren Holsteinische Schweiz.

Immer wieder sehr schöne Landschaft mit einsamen Nebenstrassen, denen auch öfters der Asphalt ausgeht, nicht flach , also perfekt zum Crossen.

Hier ein paar Impressionen



















Auf dem Rückweg habe ich noch mein neues Fulli abgeholt:







Der Charakter meiner Touren ändert sich deshalb aber nur unwesentlich: Geschwindigkeit ist schnell, Höhenmeter sind irrelevant, Länge ist auch nebensächlich, eine Tankstelle wird dafür meist in die Tour integriert, getankt wird aus Umweltschutzgründen nur Chashell Nr. 5, Schiebe und Tragepassagen fallen weg.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (13. April 2005)

Schöne Bilder Micha   


Das Gebiet kommt ja dann auch deinem biblischen Alter entgegen   

Jetzt mal ohne Spass: so ein Cross-Moped ist ja was Feines.....nur wo willst du in Deutschland fahren???
Hatte mir so eine Anschaffung auch mal überlegt.....du weisst....ist dann doch ne Super-Moto draus geworden


----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ohne Spass: so ein Cross-Moped ist ja was Feines.....nur wo willst du in Deutschland fahren???
> Hatte mir so eine Anschaffung auch mal überlegt.....du weisst....ist dann doch ne Super-Moto draus geworden



Pssst, rate mal wieso ich die Holsteinische Schweiz so gut kenne? Ein Freund von mir wohnt da und seine Enduro wird jedes Wochenende artgerecht bewegt und das auf ca. 90 Prozent legale Weise.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. April 2005)

Guten Abend!

Heute gegen 19:00 kam mir zwischen Oberaussem und den Glessener Höhen ein Rennradfahrer entgegen, der dem hier gelegentlich abgebildeten "On any Sunday" sehr ähnlich sah, ein Mann mit Bart auf einem gelben Rad. Könnte er das gewesen sein?

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2005)

Nette Bilder Mikele...
Laß mich raten...hmm...eine Pentax Optio 33WR ? Wenn's stimmt, rufe ich schonmal bei Mr. Goldbär an...der "Wettkönigtitel" ist uns sicher...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2005)

Da das Wetter für morgen bescheiden aussieht, werde ich mir  wahrscheinlich das unten stehende Alternativprogramm antun. Könnte vielleicht den ein oder anderen interessieren, tolle Landschaften, klasse Fotos, Motorrad, auch wenns ein BMW Eisenhaufen ist.   

Die Wüsten der Erde, Diavortrag in der Kölner Flora


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend!
> 
> Heute gegen 19:00 kam mir zwischen Oberaussem und den Glessener Höhen ein Rennradfahrer entgegen, der dem hier gelegentlich abgebildeten "On any Sunday" sehr ähnlich sah, ein Mann mit Bart auf einem gelben Rad. Könnte er das gewesen sein?
> 
> ...



Nein, er wars nicht, obwohl der Ort schon korrekt sein könnte, der Bart auch, allerdings hätte das Rad schwarz oder rot sein müssen, bzw. der Angesproche sich in einer Zeitschleife befunden haben, die schon seit den Tagen des seligen gelben Canyons läuft!   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (22. April 2005)

So, damit dieser Thread wieder da ist, wo er hingehört, auf die erste Seite.  

Ich verabschiede mich für eine Woche aus diesen öden Gefilden und werde mit Gevatter Backloop eine Woche betreutes Fahren für ältere Herrschaften am Gardasee veranstalten. Gott sei Dank werden wir pünktlich zum Bike Festival wieder das Weite suchen; ich hoffe aber, das die Marathonstrecke schon ausgeschildert ist, so als lockere Abschlusstour.  

Und um keine falschen Hoffnungen aufkommen zu lassen, auch in Zukunft werden hier noch Touren angeboten, egal ob vom hölzernen Bernd oder von mir.   

In Planung habe ich zum Beispiel:

Singeltrailen von der Siegquelle bis zur Mündung
Siegerlandhöhenring
Verschärftes Trailwochenende in Luxemburg
Langes Wochende in den Nordvogesen

Außerdem besitze ich jetzt ja wieder ein motorisiertes Zweirad und da sich hier bei einigen das Mopped die Reifen platt steht, wollte ich als Versuchsballon eine größere Runde durch die Eifel, Belgien oder Bergisches Land, Siegerland anbieten.

Natürlich im "on any sunday" Stil, möglichst über kleine Strassen und Wege (natürlich alle legal), schöne Panoramen, aber auch für dicke Strassenmaschinen noch halbwegs fahrbar.  Als Startpunkte habe ich Rheinbach oder Bergisch Gladbach vorgesehen. Bei Interesse wäre ein Feedback nicht schlecht.

Ich muss weg  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (22. April 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> So, damit dieser Thread wieder da ist, wo er hingehört, auf die erste Seite.  ...


Es gibt hier reichlich User, die das schnell wieder ändern... 
Wünsche Dir/Euch richtig viel Spaß am Gardasee !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. April 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 1. Und um keine falschen Hoffnungen aufkommen zu lassen, auch in Zukunft werden hier noch Touren angeboten, egal ob vom *hölzernen Bernd * oder von mir.
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,
1. dieser Thread ist ja schon ziemlich tot; ich erfreue jetzt Leser anderer Threads mit meinen (mehr oder weniger gelungenen) Kommentaren   .
Im übrigen hat sich das Adjektiv vor meinem Namen etwas geändert.  
2. 
Hört sich gut an: endlich  mal ne große Runde: Stellst Du es ins LMB, damit ich mich anmelden kann (kann ich auch mit MTB mitfahren, da ich kein RR habe)?

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Handlampe (24. April 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Und um keine falschen Hoffnungen aufkommen zu lassen, auch in Zukunft werden hier noch Touren angeboten, egal ob vom hölzernen Bernd oder von mir.
> 
> In Planung habe ich zum Beispiel:
> 
> ...




Na, das hört sich ja Alles sehr Interessant an.   

Also, nach Möglichkeit würde ich Alles gerne mitmachen. Ich hoffe, wir können das terminlich irgendwie regeln.

Ach die Geschichte mit dem mot. Zweirad hört sich sehr interessant an .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ach die Geschichte mit dem *mot. Zweirad * hört sich sehr interessant an .


Hallo Uwe,
welches mot. Zweirad hast Du denn als MTB  ?
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## Handlampe (25. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> welches mot. Zweirad hast Du denn als MTB  ?
> Grüße
> Bernd




Ist dir nicht aufgefallen Bernd, das ich bei den ganzen Touren immer hier drauf gesessen habe:





 

Obwohl...ich glaube, das hättest du selbst wenn du blind gewesen wärst dann doch gemerkt. Das Eintopf-Viertakt-Blubbern wäre wohl nicht zu überhören gewesen.   l


----------



## Enrgy (25. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

>



Was dattn?

Ogottogott, ist das Vorderrad geschrumpft oder die Bremsscheibe per Gemnanipulation gewachsen? 

Ich bin optisch immer noch die guten alten 4.00-18" hinten und 2.75-21" vorne gewohnt  

Abseits der festen Wege haste damit aber wenig Chancen. Aber dient wohl auch eher zum Ärgern der Dickschiffe, oder?


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde der gepflegten Fahrradbewegung in schmutzigen Gefilden!

Nein, ich bin nicht in den Gardassee von Mitreisenden geschubst worden, war aber knapp davor.  

Die bittere Wahrheit kann hier Gardasee 2005 nachgeschaut werden. War wieder schön, aber irgendwie ist nach dem x-ten Besuch die Luft raus. Obwohl, suche noch einen Sponsor der die weltbeste Gelateri von Arco nach Köln-Esch verpflanzt.

Leider habe ich vom Gardasee, außer einer Palette Lemon Soda, noch eine leckere Talg-Zyste mitgebracht, die sich an einer Stelle befindet, die das unbeschwerte Biken stark einschränkt.  Ich hoffe, das die Drogenbehandlung dem Sch$%& Teil den Garaus macht.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Enrgy (7. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... noch eine leckere Talg-Zyste mitgebracht, die sich an einer Stelle befindet, die das unbeschwerte Biken stark einschränkt...



Wat habt ihr zwei da unten (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  ) getrieben??

Nimm ne Kneifzange und drück dat Dingen aus!  

Andere Methode: Setz dich auf dein Mopped, gib bei Hardy im Garten immer schön Gas im Leerlauf und laß das Teil dadurch abvibrieren...  

Bei dem Wetter verpaßt du hier momentan eh nix. War gestern abend für ne kurze Runde am Rüden, da sind schon einige Muren abgegangen und die Wege wurden als Bachläufe zweckentfremdet.


----------



## Backloop (8. Mai 2005)

Schöner Bericht vom Garda, wären da nicht diese Doppeldeutigkeiten...
Ohne meinen Anwalt sag ich jedenfalls nix mehr


----------



## on any sunday (13. Mai 2005)

Tach Gemeinde,

ziemlich tote Hose hier, deshalb probieren wir doch eine kleine Tour im Bergischen Land anzubieten: Pfingstsonntag, 15.05., 12.00 Uhr, High Noon  

Rund um Engelskirchen: Kernige Runde mit heftigen Auf- und Abfahrten, Singeltrails, schönen Aussichten von der Hohen Warte und bei schönem Wetter auch auf Köln  , ca. 50 km und 1100 hm

Eintragen, marsch, marsch! 

Mal gucken, was mein Allerwertester danach sagt!   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (17. Mai 2005)

So, erstmal mein Kommentar als Nichtraucher zum Pfingstwetter! Oder was meint Mikkael dazu?   






Na gut, am Montag konnte ich wenigstens 250 km mit meiner gelben Neuerwerbung durchs Bergische düsen. War echt schwer mit nur fünf Gängen.  Dafür habe ich aber Dank GPS leckere neue Wege gefunden, leider auch neue Verbotsschilder an alten Strecken. Werde diese Woche antesten, was meine untere Hälfte zu sportlicher Betätigung mittels Rad sagt. 2 Wochen Enthaltsamkeit machen etwas nervös.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (17. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> So, erstmal mein Kommentar als Nichtraucher zum Pfingstwetter! Oder was meint Mikkael dazu?


Habe nicht hinzuzufügen, oder etwa doch?  ..war eine gute (Gesprächs-)Runde 







Tja, diesmal frei nach Albert Camus!


----------



## on any sunday (18. Mai 2005)

Morgen, den 19.05. lockere Dackelschneiderrunde durchs Bergische mit mir  Start in Burscheid um 18:00 Uhr, siehe Link!

Only Schmalspur 

Gut Nächtle

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen, den 19.05. lockere Dackelschneiderrunde durchs Bergische mit mir  Start in Burscheid um 18:00 Uhr, siehe Link!
> 
> Only Schmalspur
> 
> ...



Uff, gut das keiner dabei war. Gemessene Strecke 90 km, gefühlte Höhenmeter 2000, knapp am Hungerast vorbei dank Snickers und leckerem Kaltgetränk. Aber Vorsicht, Tankstellen schließen im Bergischen um 20 Uhr.   

Selber schuld, man muß ja auch nicht jede Schippe Sand mitnehmen. Die Typen, die mich zweimal überholt haben und mir einmal entgegen gekommen sind, haben auch ein wenig komisch geguckt, gegrüßt habe sie trotzdem nicht.


----------



## on any sunday (27. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen.  

Habe mit meinem neuen Fulli neue Strecken ausgekundschaftet. 

Ist zwar nicht neu, aber das Panorama ist ganz schön. Tipp: Gegend fängt mit E an und mit ifel auf.  und es führt auch! eine relativ kleine und versteckte Asphaltstrasse rauf.






Perfekte Tarnfarbe  






Gut Nächtle

Mikele


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2005)

Das schaut nach nem Truppenübungsplatz aus !?!


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2005)

Das ist wohl eher der "steinerne Berg" bei Ahrbrück...tja, so einfach kann das Leben sein, mal mirnix-dirnix am Gas gedreht, und schon ist man oben.
Biste wenigstens durch den Wald raufgeballert?   

Und runter über den Schrock...


----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wohl eher der "steinerne Berg" bei Ahrbrück...tja, so einfach kann das Leben sein, mal mirnix-dirnix am Gas gedreht, und schon ist man oben.
> Biste wenigstens durch den Wald raufgeballert?
> 
> Und runter über den Schrock...



Genau, darauf hätt ich jetzt auch getippt....auf die Erhebung, die mit Stein anfängt und mit erberg aufhört


----------



## on any sunday (30. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wohl eher der "steinerne Berg" bei Ahrbrück...tja, so einfach kann das Leben sein, mal mirnix-dirnix am Gas gedreht, und schon ist man oben.
> Biste wenigstens durch den Wald raufgeballert?
> 
> Und runter über den Schrock...



Gut beobachtet.

Würde ich doch nie, nie machen. Ist doch verboten, habe ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## on any sunday (30. Mai 2005)

Nabend Gemeinde, liebe Marathonisti!

Ich habe zwei längere Touren eingestellt, für AlpenX Aspiranten und andere Masochisten.   

Bergisches Land Marathon 

Rureifel Marathon

You drive on your own risk!   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (31. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Gemeinde, liebe Marathonisti!
> 
> Ich habe zwei längere Touren eingestellt, für AlpenX Aspiranten und andere Masochisten.
> 
> ...




Super!
Um Rüderoth hab ich letztes Jahr schon vergeblich nach Trails gesucht. Aber der 19. ist ja nicht so doll. Da muß man nu wirklich entscheiden ob den Marathon in Malmedy fährt oder doch lieber deinen.
By the way:
Lieferst du auch Riegel, Zeitmessung mit Chip, Streckenmotorrad   und Finisher-Urkunden?   

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (31. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Super!
> Um Rüderoth hab ich letztes Jahr schon vergeblich nach Trails gesucht. Aber der 19. ist ja nicht so doll. Da muß man nu wirklich entscheiden ob den Marathon in Malmedy fährt oder doch lieber deinen.
> By the way:
> Lieferst du auch Riegel, Zeitmessung mit Chip, Streckenmotorrad   und Finisher-Urkunden?
> ...



Danke Manni

Mischt, habe an Malmedy nicht gedacht. Da ich ab 26.06 eine Woche auf Kreta bin, habe ich den Eifel Termin auf den 10.07. verschoben.

Es gibt sogar Panzerriegel







pro Minute bitte einen Chip essen






Ich fahre natürlich das Streckenmotorrad, hatte ich das nicht erwähnt?  

Finisher Urkunden gibts halt nur für Ankommer, also nicht notwendig.  

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (31. Mai 2005)

Hat hier vielleicht einer vor die RTF oder CTF in Altenkirchen am 05.06. mitzufahren?. Ich schwanke noch zwischen 150 km Schmalreifen oder 100 km Knubbeldingern. Heisst zwar wieder früh aufstehen, aber für die RTF kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, das es sich lohnt.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Delgado (31. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier vielleicht *eine* vor die ...




.... schade, hätte mich sonst  gemeldet.


----------



## on any sunday (31. Mai 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .... schade, hätte mich sonst  gemeldet.



Ich wär da aber flexibel gewesen.


----------



## on any sunday (31. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier vielleicht eine vor die ...






			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .... schade, hätte mich sonst  gemeldet.



Ich wär da aber flexibel gewesen.


----------



## Happy_User (31. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier vielleicht einer vor die RTF oder CTF in Altenkirchen am 05.06. mitzufahren?. Ich schwanke noch zwischen 150 km Schmalreifen oder 100 km Knubbeldingern. Heisst zwar wieder früh aufstehen, aber für die RTF kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, das es sich lohnt.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Hallo Michael,

ich würde das vom Wetter abhängig machen. Wann wolltest Du den starten? Von DN sind das locker 90 min Anreise. Also 6:00 ist da schon arg hart.

Um das aussitzen zu können, muss ich noch ein paar Mal darüber schlafen. 

Grüße

HU


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo Michael,

hab mal gestöbert:

http://www.ww-radsportfreunde.online.de/

Werde, bei schönem Wetter, den Marathon 1 fahren (Rennrad).

Der führt direkt bei mir vor der Haustüre vorbei und ich muss nicht nach Altenkirchen anreisen.

Werde also Start und Zielbereich in meinen Dunstkreis verlegen.

Kommst Du mit?

http://www.rennrad-news.de/lmr/detail.php?t=99


Gruß Michael

PS: Hab' Deinen Schmalspur-Thread missbraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (1. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> hab mal gestöbert:
> 
> ...



Warum wundert mich das nicht, das du den Marathon fahren willst.  

Ist mir auf dem Rennrad aber definitiv zu lang, sind ja realistisch gesehen 10 Stunden und das tue ich meinem Hinterteil nicht an. Ich werde, aber auch nur bei vernünftigen Wetter, um 9:00 Uhr in Altenkirchen aufschlagen und locker die 150 Km abradeln.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (1. Juni 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich würde das vom Wetter abhängig machen. Wann wolltest Du den starten? Von DN sind das locker 90 min Anreise. Also 6:00 ist da schon arg hart.
> 
> ...



Guckst du den Thread hier drüber.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (6. Juni 2005)

Auch Herr Sonntag bietet wieder Feierabendrunden an.    07.06., 18:00 Uhr

Lockere Feierabendrunde um die Dhünntalsperre, sozusagen der Bergische Klassiker, max. müssten 45 km und 800 Hm vernichtet werden, Geschwindigkeit und Länge passe ich dem Teilnehmerniveau an. Die Strecke ist nicht ganz ohne, da es immer schön wellig, geht ja auch ums Wasser   , auf und ab geht. Geringe fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeiten.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (7. Juni 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Herr Sonntag bietet wieder Feierabendrunden an.    07.06., 18:00 Uhr
> 
> Lockere Feierabendrunde um die Dhünntalsperre, sozusagen der Bergische Klassiker, max. müssten 45 km und 800 Hm vernichtet werden, Geschwindigkeit und Länge passe ich dem Teilnehmerniveau an. Die Strecke ist nicht ganz ohne, da es immer schön wellig, geht ja auch ums Wasser   , auf und ab geht. Geringe fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeiten.
> 
> ...



Und immer schön nett und freundlich zum Guide sein, sonst kann das böse enden.


----------



## juchhu (7. Juni 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Und immer schön nett und freundlich zum Guide sein, sonst kann das böse enden.


 
Das ist ja die geilste Geschichte, die ich je in diesem Revier gelesen habe. 
Sechs Streifenwagen mit Blaulicht und periodischem Martinhorn und drei Stunden später gehört bzw. gefunden worden.  

Ein kurzer Anruf beim Mobilfunkbetreiber hätte die Suche durch Mitteilung der Funkzelle deutlich verkürzt. Da haben sich unsere Grünen auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.  Und was die Dresdner erst für Augen machen werden, wenn sie die Einsatzrechnung bekommen werden.  

Vielleicht sollte man GPS-Unterstüzung zur Pflichtausrüstung für unsere wilden, undurchdringlichen Urwälder machen.  

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (7. Juni 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Und immer schön nett und freundlich zum Guide sein, sonst kann das böse enden.


Einfach nur köstlich !......Sowas ähnliches gab's auch neulich im Revier der WBTS-ler.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2005)

rpo35Sowas ähnliches gab's auch neulich im Revier der WBTS-ler.

Grüsse
Ralph[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen kam mir das so bekannt vor!!
> 
> Gut war aber auch die Rettungsaktion verlaufener Touris am Drachenfels, denen ein Absturz drohte...
> 
> Tja, it´s not a trick, it´s a ZONI....


----------



## on any sunday (9. Juni 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Herr Sonntag bietet wieder Feierabendrunden an.    07.06., 18:00 Uhr
> 
> Lockere Feierabendrunde um die Dhünntalsperre, sozusagen der Bergische Klassiker, max. müssten 45 km und 800 Hm vernichtet werden, Geschwindigkeit und Länge passe ich dem Teilnehmerniveau an. Die Strecke ist nicht ganz ohne, da es immer schön wellig, geht ja auch ums Wasser   , auf und ab geht. Geringe fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeiten.
> 
> ...



Kleine Nachbetrachtung der lockeren  Tour  

Merkwürdigerweise hatten sich doch folgende Herrschaften eingefunden: mikkael , Schreiner2, RICO, No Mercy, Blake69, Delgado und Sole..., äh, der Herr aus Spanien. 

Über den üblichen Weg an der Dhünn lang und dann aber durchs Lenneftal, wurde die Staumauer angesteuert. Im Uhrzeigersinn und dem versprochenen, verschleissenden Auf und Ab ging es relativ schnell zum Ende der Talsperre, wo ich die Tour um eine Schleife verkürzte und ein kleines Strassenstück einbaute. Für das bisherige Tempo waren andere Mitfahrer verantwortlich, ich wasche meine Hände in Unschuld.    bis dahin hatte sich ja auch keiner beschwert. Aber langsam musste Mikkael Willingen Tribut zahlen und verabschiedete sich mit Sole..., äh, dem Herrn aus Spanien. 

Es wurde doch langsam etwas spät am Tag und deshalb ließ ich diverse Singletrails und kleinere Bachtäler aus und so wurde auf dem üblichen Weg und ohne weitere Verluste der Ausgangspunkt erreicht. 

Die versprochene lockere   Tour war es irgendwie nicht, die angesetzte Zeit wurde aber eingehalten. Für eine vollständige Umrundung muß dann wohl doch eher eine Sprintrunde am Abend angesetzt werden.  

Ich schätze aber, das alle Teilnehmer ziemlich schnell die wohlverdiente Nachtruhe angetreten haben.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (9. Juni 2005)

Nochmal ein kleiner Hinweis auf die kleine Tour am Sonntag, Wetter soll ja akzeptabel werden.

Bergisches Land Marathon rund um Engelskirchen. Die Gelegenheit für AlpenX Aspiranten und andere Masochisten.

Es geht über den feinen Hölzer Kopf Singeltrail, an den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über versteckte Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn. Eine Berg- und Talfahrt führt uns zu Schloss Gimborn, ab da fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen, Ruine Eibach und Aggertalhöhle über jede mögliche Steigung Richtung Ründeroth. 

Dort erwartet uns die Hohe Warte, die ihren Namen nicht ganz zu Unrecht hat. Danach folgt eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, die uns am Schluß über einen Trail mit Aussicht auf Köln und der Bobbahnabfahrt nach Engelskirchen führt. 

Der Brückentrail an der Agger und eine Hängebrücke leiten uns zur letzten Steigung des Tages, für die mich sicher mancher verfluchen wird, aber das Ziel ist praktisch um die Ecke.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein 90 km und 2000 Hm zu bewältigen.


Bergischer Marathon


----------



## Manni (11. Juni 2005)

Morgen Herr Sonntag,
in Engelskirchen gibt es keinen Wüstenhof,
Vielleicht meinst du Treffpunkt 51789Lindlar Wüstenhof und nicht Engelskirchen? Nicht dass ich morgen ganz wo anders stehe. 
Also ich fahre die L299 bis Klespe und dann die Straße Richtung Wüstenhof? Oder liegt der Wanderparkplatz schon vorher bei Ober- bzw. Unterfriedlinghausen? 

Und wehe wenn ich morgen umsonst so früh aufstehe und es regnet   Bisher siehts ja ganz gut aus. 



Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (11. Juni 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Herr Sonntag,
> in Engelskirchen gibt es keinen Wüstenhof,
> Vielleicht meinst du Treffpunkt 51789Lindlar Wüstenhof und nicht Engelskirchen? Nicht dass ich morgen ganz wo anders stehe.
> Also ich fahre die L299 bis Klespe und dann die Straße Richtung Wüstenhof? Oder liegt der Wanderparkplatz schon vorher bei Ober- bzw. Unterfriedlinghausen?
> ...



Dann gehört halt Wüstenhof postalisch zu Lindlar, ist doch mir wurscht.  Nee, ist das richtige Wüstenhof, siehe Karte;am Besten  fährst du über Hohkeppel und danach den zweiten Abzweig links der Strasse auf dem Kamm folgen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juni 2005)

Jaja, das Auffinden dieses Treffpunkts stellt schon immer die erste Schwierigkeit der Tour dar...  

Aber ihr seid doch alle verGPSt, da dürfte das doch nicht schwierig sein. Quasi Geocaching vor der Tour...Viel Spaß!

Ans Herz legen könnte ich euch für heute aber auch das hier, ich und mein Jek sind ja leider noch außer Gefecht  

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=845#


PS: Uups, der Herr Sonntach war ja schon schnell genug im Auffinden fremder Leckerbissen  
Mannoooo, ich will auch zum Auge Gotteeeees!!!!


----------



## Manni (11. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, das Auffinden dieses Treffpunkts stellt schon immer die erste Schwierigkeit der Tour dar...
> 
> Aber ihr seid doch alle verGPSt, da dürfte das doch nicht schwierig sein. Quasi Geocaching vor der Tour...Viel Spaß!
> 
> ...




Jaja die armen Sünder schreien nach Erlösung.   
Man kann ja leider nicht jeden Tag biken, aber wie du schon sagtest mit GPS alles kein Problem   Muß mir mal den Track besorgen   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (12. Juni 2005)

Nabend allerseits.
War ja wieder eine gelungene oas-Tour. Und auch das Wetter meinte es gut mit uns.
Dem Motto der Tour "Bergischer Marathon" ist die Runde dann -wie erwartet- gerecht geworden. 
89km und 2110hm in 6:24:00 sollten als Vorbereitung für Malmedy reichen.   Und ganz nebenbei gab es noch ein gratis Kulturprogramm.

Aber was wäre eine oas-Tour ohne einen Defekt. Und so mußte ich heute abend beim Bike-Putzen bestürzt feststellen, dass ich mir einen Zahn ausgebissen habe   
Naja mit 43 funktionierts hoffentlich auch   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Naja mit 43 funktionierts hoffentlich auch
> 
> Gruß Manni




Klar, fährt sich doch auch etwas leichter mit einem Zahn weniger...


----------



## on any sunday (13. Juni 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was wäre eine oas-Tour ohne einen Defekt. Und so mußte ich heute abend beim Bike-Putzen bestürzt feststellen, dass ich mir einen Zahn ausgebissen habe
> Naja mit 43 funktionierts hoffentlich auch
> 
> Gruß Manni



Wieso hast du 44 Zähne im Mund? Und warum stellt man sowas beim Bike- und nicht beim Zähneputzen fest.


----------



## juchhu (13. Juni 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Aber was wäre eine oas-Tour ohne einen Defekt. Und so mußte ich heute abend beim Bike-Putzen bestürzt feststellen, dass ich mir einen Zahn ausgebissen habe
> Naja mit 43 funktionierts hoffentlich auch
> ...


 
[Besserwisser-Modus an]

Beim Überfahren von Hindernissen sollte man das große Kettenblatt nicht zum Abstützen oder als Überrollhilfe mißbrauchen. 

Auch vermeidliches weicheres Holz (Holztreppen an der Agger  ) kann bei häufigerem Kontakt zu Zahnverlust führen.

Bunnyhopp und Palettentrainig können da Zahnverlust vermeiden helfen.

[Besserwisser-Modus (fast) aus]

VG Martin


PS:

Schau Dir mal Deine Tretlagerbuchse und die deren Schweißnähte an. SO ein Kontakt kann schon enorme Kräfte einleiten.

[Besserwisser-Modus ganz aus]


----------



## Delgado (13. Juni 2005)

Wo bleiben denn die Bilder vom gestrigen 

Engelkirchener Marathon*



*2,2 Hkm, ca. 90 km, 5 Starter (4 Finisher   )


----------



## on any sunday (13. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

Es folgt eine kleine Retrospektive mit den üblichen Platetüden zum gestrigen Bergischen Marathon.

Trotz der abschreckenden Angaben in der Beschreibung, hatten sich vier furchtlose Mitfahrer eingefunden, die Herren Delgado (Weichei, ist per Auto angereist   ), Manni aus Mannikusen, Badehose und solymontes. Die erste Schwierigkeit bestand darin, den Startpunkt zu finden. Tipp: Mit der ausgedruckten Karte fällt es deutlich leichter.  





Mit leichter Verspätung setzte sich der Zug in Bewegung und singeltrailte sich über den Hölzer Kopf, überwand das erste Tal durch Lindlar, das zweite Tal Richtung Kloster Ommerborn





um sich sich dann über etwas mitgenommene Wege  





und zwei weiteren Täler eine kleine Pause am Schloß Gimborn einzulegen.

Entlang des Tales und dann über einen Bergrücken ins nächste Tal, wurde die Ruine Eibach erreicht.





Aufwärts durch den Tannenwald ging es dann an die Überwindung der nächsten 2 Täler Richtung Lindlar, Kaiserau. Nach einem reichlich verblockten Trail





und dem nächsten Anstieg, entschied sich ein Teilnehmer für die Heimfahrt Richtung Auto. Was eigentlich sehr vernünftig war. 

Er fragte noch, ob das mit den 90 km und 2000 Hm ernst war.  Sehe ich so aus, als ob ich Witze machen würde? Von Spaß war nie die Rede.   





Die restlichen Passagiere überwanden, vorbei an der Aggerhöhle, die nächsten zwei Täler 





um in Ründerroth den längsten Uphill auf die Hohe Warte zu starten. Dieser fängt auf Asphalt steil an, wird im Trail nur stellenweise flacher








um sich dann am Ende zur Monsterrampe zu entwickeln. Dank des bedeckten Wetters wurde auf eine Besteigung des Aussichtsturms verzichtet.

Nach der Hohen Warte erreichte man ausnahmsweise kein Tal, sondern sammelte noch ein paar Höhenmeter, auf dem Wiesentrail konnte man Dank des sonnigeren Wetters in der Ferne Köln erspähen, die später auf der Abfahrt durch das ehemalige Bergbaugebiet Richtung Loope vernichtet wurden. Juhu, wieder im Tal, das aber natürlich aufwärts verlassen wurde, um sich über einen sehr entspannten Downhill ins Aggertal zu stürzen und auf einen Trail entlang der aufgestauten Agger Richtung Ziel zu begeben.

Das letzte Highlight war die Hängebrücke.







Danach folgte nur noch, unter Einheimischen auch als Schweineberg bekannt  , der letzte Anstieg zu den noch hoffentlich vorhandenen Autos.

Mannis Angaben stimmen ungefähr mit meinen GPS Daten überein, hier der Streckenverlauf, sind so ca. 90 km und 2200 Hm.

Für die ganz grossen Bilder guckst du Bergischer Marathon 

Ist wirklich ein hübscher Test für Alpenquerulanten oder Marathonaspiranten.

Grüsse

Michael

P.S. Vielleicht könnte mal einer zählen wieviel Täler das insgesamt waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. Juni 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Trotz der abschreckenden Angaben in der Beschreibung, hatten sich vier furchtlose Mitfahrer eingefunden, die Herren Delgado (Weichei, ist per Auto angereist   ), Manni aus Mannikusen, Badehose und solymontes. Die erste Schwierigkeit bestand darin, den Startpunkt zu finden. Tipp: Mit der ausgedruckten Karte fällt es deutlich leichter.
> 
> ...
> ...


Hallo Michael,
hört sich nach einer echt schönen Tour an! Endlich bietet mal einer eine etwas längere Strecke an und ich habe keine Zeit, schade!

Du solltest aber, wenn Du die Namen der vorzeitig auf der Strecke Gebliebenen geheim halten willst, die bis zum Ende Mitfahrenden auf den Bildern einschwärzen - ansonsten kann man als kenntnisreicher Leser erkennen, wer Dich nicht ernst genommen hat.   
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Manni (13. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> [Besserwisser-Modus an]
> 
> Beim Überfahren von Hindernissen sollte man das große Kettenblatt nicht zum Abstützen oder als Überrollhilfe mißbrauchen.
> 
> ...




Also die "Treppchen" an der Agger waren sicher nicht das Problem. Vielleicht solltest du mal an einer Onanysunday-Tour teilnehmen   

Der Zahn war vielmehr schon vorher krumm, wodurch ich die ganze Tour über Probleme mit dem großen Kettenblatt hatte. Erst abends beim mißglückten Richten des Zahnes gab dieser plötzlich nach   
Und bevor nu wieder irgendwelche schlauen Sprüche kommen: Ja ich weiß das Alu spröde ist, aber besser Zahn ab als Zahn krumm. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## solymontes (13. Juni 2005)

Wirklich sehr schöne Tour. Für meine Bedürfnisse war ziemlich alles dabei, sogar ein sehr flüssiges Fahren ohne gravierende Verfahrer. Bemerkenswert für eine solch lange Tour.  Sechs 1/2 Stunden im Sattel mit 2.150 Hm hatte ich bislang auch noch nicht.
Immer wieder bin ich überrascht über die Möglichkeiten die wir praktisch vor der Haustür haben. Ideal wenn man sich einem ortskundigen Guide anschließen kann  . Hab mich auch zwischendurch gefragt, wieso sich bloß der Maso.. ähm Marathonist Bernd nicht zu dieser auf ihn zugeschnittene Tour angemeldet hat. Dachte schon der wäre jetzt zum Freeride-Lager gewechselt   .  

Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Jorge


----------



## juchhu (13. Juni 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Also die "Treppchen" an der Agger waren sicher nicht das Problem. Vielleicht solltest du mal an einer Onanysunday-Tour teilnehmen


 
Die sind mir noch etwas zu lang für meinen derzeitigen Fitness-Stand. Bin gestern von Moitzfeld über die große Staustufe an der Dhünntalsperre Richtung Dabringhausen den kompletten Linnefe-Trail und dann zurück nach Hause gefahren. Hatte nachher 47 km und 700 hm mit brutto 2:47 h. 3 Pausen mit 17 min. Standzeit: Happapause auf der Staustufe, Luftablaßpause beim Traileingang auf 2,0 bar und eine Aufpumppause auf 3,0 bar nach Trailende,  bevor es in Richtung Heimat ging. Ich war mit meinen fast 19 km/h ganz zufrieden. Aber bei der doppelten Strecke und dreifachen Höhenmeter wäre ich wahrscheinlich spätestens bei Kilometerstand 60-70 km vom Rad gefallen.  



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zahn war vielmehr schon vorher krumm, wodurch ich die ganze Tour über Probleme mit dem großen Kettenblatt hatte. Erst abends beim mißglückten Richten des Zahnes gab dieser plötzlich nach
> Und bevor nu wieder irgendwelche schlauen Sprüche kommen: Ja ich weiß das Alu spröde ist, aber besser Zahn ab als Zahn krumm.
> 
> Gruß Manni


 
Tja, das ist der Zahn der Zeit, der am Kettenblatt nagt.  

Spass bei Seite: Je freerider desto weniger Kettenblätter.  

[Besserwisser-Modus an] Schön beim Schalten vom bzw. aufs große Kettenblatt darauf achten, dass Deine Zahnlücke auf 0300-0600 liegt. Sonst knallts bzw. rutscht!  
[Besserwisser-Modus aus] 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (13. Juni 2005)

solymontes schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Dachte schon der wäre jetzt zum Freeride-Lager gewechselt  .
> 
> ...


 
Trotz seiner SUN DOUBLE TRACK HARDCORE-DOWNHILL-Felgen kann ich dieses Gerücht nicht bestätigen. Er wird auch weiterhin bei den Marathon-Touren jedes Hindernis mit Kraft überfahren/zerschmettern  .

Zitat: "Wofür brauch' ich den diese Technik (BunnyHopp)? Da kann ich doch einfach drüberfahren!" 

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. Juni 2005)

solymontes schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hab mich auch zwischendurch gefragt, wieso sich bloß der Maso.. ähm Marathonist Bernd nicht zu dieser auf ihn zugeschnittene Tour angemeldet hat. Dachte schon der wäre jetzt zum Freeride-Lager gewechselt   .
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal!
> ...


Hallo Jorge,
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: siehe zwei Beiträge vor Dir  .



			
				Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz seiner SUN DOUBLE TRACK HARDCORE-DOWNHILL-Felgen kann ich dieses Gerücht nicht bestätigen. Er wird auch weiterhin bei den Marathon-Touren jedes Hindernis mit Kraft überfahren/zerschmettern  .
> 
> Zitat: "Wofür brauch' ich den diese Technik (BunnyHopp)? Da kann ich doch einfach drüberfahren!"


Ich dachte, unsere Technikkurse und deren Inhalte wären alle vertraulich .(Ich  hatte doch vorher eine Geheimhaltungserklärung unterschrieben und an Martin abgegeben!)
Ansonsten hat Martin allerdings recht 
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich dachte, unsere Technikkurse und deren Inhalte wären alle vertraulich .(Ich hatte doch vorher eine Geheimhaltungserklärung unterschrieben und an Martin abgegeben!)
> Ansonsten hat Martin allerdings recht
> ...


 
Geheimhaltungserklärung?  
Ne is klar, aber da ich keinen Eingang des Schweigegeldes beobachten konnte, war ich an die Erklärung nicht mehr gebunden.   
Nur die Stürze werden mehr oder minder diskret behandelt.  

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Zur Zeit werden Magura Gabeln für billig rausgehauen. Deshalb habe ich meine Z2 aufs Altenteil geschickt und mir eine neue Gabel zugelegt. Passt sehr gut zu meinem Oldie, da geringe Bauhöhe und mit guter alter Stahlfeder. Was so 2 cm mehr Federweg ausmachen können.  

Habe mir erst gedacht, was legen mir die freundlichen Maguramenschen fürn Schweinkram ins Paket, war aber nur eine Gabel bzw. Dämpferpumpe.   Würde ich mich gegen kleines Entgelt von trennen, Neupreisch ca. 45 Teuros.







Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (15. Juni 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde!
> 
> Zur Zeit werden Magura Gabeln für billig rausgehauen. Deshalb habe ich meine Z2 aufs Altenteil geschickt und mir eine neue Gabel zugelegt. Passt sehr gut zu meinem Oldie, da geringe Bauhöhe und mit guter alter Stahlfeder. Was so 2 cm mehr Federweg ausmachen können.
> 
> ...





Hallo,
also haste doch mal überprüft ob du nicht doch ne Luftgabel hast ? Oder legen die von Magura die Pumpe auch dazu, wenn du bei denen ne Louise Freeride kaufst   
Und wegen Sonntag:
Fährt denn nun am Sonntag jemand zum Marathon nach Malmedy? Soll doch ganz gutes Wetter geben am Wochenende. Ich fahre zwar mit dem eigenen Fiasko, aber ich würde mich doch gerne in den Windschatten eines erfahrenen Weltenbummlers hängen  Außerdem gibts dann auch Zielphotos von euch  Sofern ihr mir ein paar Minuten Vorsprung gebt   

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juni 2005)

Sonntagsfahrer auf Kreta. Vorsicht, es handelt sich um motorbetriebene Fahrzeuge. Nicht zu Hause nachmachen Kinder.   

Und zur Warnung an alle Kreter; in einer guten Woche ist der Typ wieder auf eurer Insel.  Holt also die Frauen, Kinder und Katzen rein.


----------



## JürgenK (17. Juni 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> Und zur Warnung an alle Kreter; in einer guten Woche ist der Typ wieder auf eurer Insel.  Holt also die Frauen, Kinder und Katzen rein.





Es reicht wohl wenn man die Frauen in Sicherheit bringt.  


Dennoch viel Spaß beim Biken, wenn du dafür Zeit findest.


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juni 2005)

*Och nöö, ich wollt eigentlich nur radfahren! *


----------



## on any sunday (4. Juli 2005)

Schon was vor am 10.07.2005?

Rureifel Marathon. Die Gelegenheit für AlpenX Aspiranten und andere Masochisten.

Ab Großhau werden die Muskeln auf breiten Wegen auf Betriebstemperatur gebracht, aber schnell führt uns eine schöne Singeltrailschleife Richtung Kleinhau, am Krawutschketurm wird das Kalltal über den allseits beliebten Singeltrail erreicht. Für die nächsten 20 km ist Schluß mit kleinen Wegen, dafür geht es durch eins der schönsten Flußtäler und Höhenmeter werden trotzdem gesammelt. 

Ab der Kalltalsperre führt der Weg ca. 5 km nur bergauf, es folgt die vermutlich längste Abfahrt der Gegend, die wir aber nicht vollständig ausnutzen und uns links in die Büsche schlagen. Die nächsten ca. 8 km nach Roetgen werden auf Singeltrails vernichtet. 

Wer sich danach wieder auf Forstautobahnen freut, wird enttäuscht, bis Vicht sind breite Wege in der Minderheit und danach erfolgt der Aufstieg über Trails, die erst kurz vor der Wehebachtalsperre wieder zu Forstwegen mutieren. Aber keine Panik, kurz hinter der Talsperre wird es wieder eng und das Ziel ist nur noch ein paar Kilometer entfernt.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein 80 km und 1500 Hm zu bewältigen.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Backloop (6. Juli 2005)

Mußte mich leider wieder austragen aus der Tour  . Bei mir hat sich für das Wochenende Besuch angekündigt. Wünsche allen Mitfahrern viel Spaß.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juli 2005)

Hier kommt der zweite Abknicker. 
Muss mich krankheitsbedingt abmelden. Nach dem Urlaub hab ich mir in good old germany bei diesem herrlichen Wetter direkt eine fette Erkältung zugezogen


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juli 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kommt der zweite Abknicker.
> Muss mich krankheitsbedingt abmelden. Nach dem Urlaub hab ich mir in good old germany bei diesem herrlichen Wetter direkt eine fette Erkältung zugezogen



...jaja, dat kenn mer schon, nur 1 woche genehmigt bekommen und nu n`büschn nachfeiern...  
Jez kannste wenigstens in Ruhe die Tour schauen!

Gute Besserung, ich hoffe, du bist bis zum TTT wieder auffe Beine bzw. im Sattel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (9. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Schon was vor am 10.07.2005?
> 
> Rureifel Marathon. Die Gelegenheit für AlpenX Aspiranten und andere Masochisten.
> 
> ...



Fällt mangels Mitfahrern aus!


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juli 2005)

Maaaahlzeit!

Da gestern mein Rureifelcross mangels Masse ausgefallen war, habe ich mich trotzdem früh aus dem Bett gequält und bin auf schmalen Reifen "Rund um den Zuckerhut" gefahren.

Eine einzige Entäuschung. Wo waren die Mädels, wo der Strand und warum wurde Rio de Janeiro in Euskirchen umbenannt?   Habe heute erfahren, das auch in Ahrweiler eine RTF war, die wäre landschaftlich sicherlich schöner gewesen; dumm, das ich mir nur die RTF in NRW angeschaut hatte.   

Aber nun zum eigentlichen Sinn des Postings!

Schon was vor am 24.07.2005?

Rureifel Marathon. Die Gelegenheit für AlpenX Aspiranten und andere Masochisten.

Ab Großhau werden die Muskeln auf breiten Wegen auf Betriebstemperatur gebracht, aber schnell führt uns eine schöne Singeltrailschleife Richtung Kleinhau, am Krawutschketurm wird das Kalltal über den allseits beliebten Singeltrail erreicht. Für die nächsten 20 km ist Schluß mit kleinen Wegen, dafür geht es durch eins der schönsten Flußtäler und Höhenmeter werden trotzdem gesammelt. 

Ab der Kalltalsperre führt der Weg ca. 5 km nur bergauf, es folgt die vermutlich längste Abfahrt der Gegend, die wir aber nicht vollständig ausnutzen und uns links in die Büsche schlagen. Die nächsten ca. 8 km nach Roetgen werden auf Singeltrails vernichtet. 

Wer sich danach wieder auf Forstautobahnen freut, wird enttäuscht, bis Vicht sind breite Wege in der Minderheit und danach erfolgt der Aufstieg über Trails, die erst kurz vor der Wehebachtalsperre wieder zu Forstwegen mutieren. Aber keine Panik, kurz hinter der Talsperre wird es wieder eng und das Ziel ist nur noch ein paar Kilometer entfernt.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein 80 km und 1500 Hm zu bewältigen.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juli 2005)

Feierabendrunde im Bergischen am 13.07. um 18:00 Uhr

Überraschungs Feierabendrunde mit Herrn Sonntag am Mittwoch. Best of Bergische Trails, Kombination aus den schönsten Trails rund um Altenberg und der Dhünntalsperre oder Rund um Wermelskirchen oder Wupperberge oder Dhünntalsperre, je nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer, alles ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Maaaahlzeit!
> 
> Da gestern mein Rureifelcross mangels Masse ausgefallen war, habe ich mich trotzdem früh aus dem Bett gequält und bin auf schmalen Reifen "Rund um den Zuckerhut" gefahren.
> 
> ...



Sollte das wieder mangels Masse ausfallen, könnte ich Dir eine Altherren-Rennradtour anbieten. Ca. 100 km +/- 20km, HM ? (kein Messmittel   aber viel).

Start bei mir --> Schloss Crottdorf --> Wildenburg --> Wissen (Sieg) --> Leuscheid --> Herrchen --> Ruppichteroth --> usw. usw. 

Ansonsten 30. oder 31.7.2005?

Gruß

D.


----------



## Happy_User (11. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte das wieder mangels Masse ausfallen, könnte ich Dir eine Altherren-Rennradtour anbieten. Ca. 100 km +/- 20km, HM ? (kein Messmittel  aber viel).
> 
> Start bei mir --> Schloss Crottdorf --> Wildenburg --> Wissen (Sieg) --> Leuscheid --> Herrchen --> Ruppichteroth --> usw. usw.
> 
> ...



N'Abend,

zu wissen, was in 14 Tagen sein wird ist schwer, aber ich habe mich einmal angemeldet. Somit haben wir da schon einmal etwas Masse.  

Grüße

 HU


----------



## Manni (11. Juli 2005)

Schade Herr Sonntag, aber ich schreibe Donnerstag meine letzte Klausur und da möchte ich doch lieber nicht am Mittwoch biken. Am 24 bin ich dann auch leider nicht dabei.
Falls du aber lustig bist, kannst du auch am Freitag nochmal mit mir mitfahren. Stelle den Termin noch rein.

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (14. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Feierabendrunde im Bergischen am 13.07. um 18:00 Uhr
> 
> Überraschungs Feierabendrunde mit Herrn Sonntag am Mittwoch. Best of Bergische Trails, Kombination aus den schönsten Trails rund um Altenberg und der Dhünntalsperre oder Rund um Wermelskirchen oder Wupperberge oder Dhünntalsperre, je nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer, alles ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch.
> 
> ...



Dank Sommerloch, Urlaub, unwichtigen Prüfungen oder Arbeit   war die Schnittmenge der Feierabendbiker knapp größer 1, genauer gesagt fand sich nur der seltene, aber gern gesehene @ruegi ein. Meine Wahl fiel auf die Wermelskirchentour, lang nicht mehr gefahren.

Durchs wieder fast trockene Eifgental ging es Richtung Dhünn, über die Höhe und durch die die Wildnis wurde Bergisch Born erreicht. Über einen Wanderweg, der offensichtlich verlegt wurde, Brennesseln sollen ja gesund sein   , wurde die Eschbachtalsperre erreicht. 

Über den frisch sanierten, schade  , Uferweg der Wupper ging es dann nach Unterburg. Dort wurde der allseits beliebte Uphill gemeistert und dann der kürzeste Weg Richtung Sengbachtalsperre genommen. Der schöne Trail Richtung Tente führte uns wieder in die Zivilisation. Der flehentliche Blick   von @ruegi stimmte mich milde und der Rest Richtung Auto wurde auf Asphalt zurückgelegt, wo ich zur Erkenntnis kam, das Mofaroller zum Windschattenfahren zu langsam sind.   

Also, ich fand meine Tour toll  , nur das mit der Beteiligung muß wieder besser werden.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Über den frisch sanierten, schade  , Uferweg der Wupper ging es dann nach Unterburg...



Ja, shit! Macht garkeinen Spaß mehr, alles Feinsplit, glatt wie ein Kinderpopo.


----------



## ruegi (15. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Feierabendrunde im Bergischen am 13.07. um 18:00 Uhr



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen - Super Tour - bis auf den kurzen Durchblutungsfördernden Brennnessel-Pfad   war es eine wirklich gelungene Tour!
Tja, und nach dem wohl allseits beliebten Uphill war es wohl so weit  schön mal wieder seine Grenzen zu sehen :-o  demnach muß ich wohl mal wieder ein wenig regelmäßiger aufs Bike.
Eigentlich fahre ich äußerst ungern Asphalt  aber diesmal fand ichs wirklich gut den Endspurt abzukürzen 

PS: 
Was die Beteiligung angeht  leider bin ich nächste Woche mal wieder ein paar Tage unterwegs werde jedoch sobald es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt, mich der netten Freierabendrunde gerne anschließen

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (18. Juli 2005)

Feierabendrunde im Bergischen am 19.07. um 18:00 Uhr

Überraschungs Feierabendrunde mit Herrn Sonntag am Dienstag. Best of Bergische Trails, Kombination aus den schönsten Trails rund um Altenberg und der Dhünntalsperre oder Rund um Wermelskirchen oder Wupperberge oder Dhünntalsperre, je nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer, alles ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch, kann auf Wunsch auch verkürzt werden ;-)

Eintragen, marsch, marsch 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## JürgenK (18. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Feierabendrunde im Bergischen am 19.07. um 18:00 Uhr
> 
> Überraschungs Feierabendrunde mit Herrn Sonntag am Dienstag. ...
> ...
> ...



Tach Micha,

deine Tour interessiert mich schon sehr aber mich interessiert auch, ob du die Runde wirklich 2mal fahren willst. Müssen wir denn Beleuchtungseinrichtungen mitbringen?  
Leider kann ich morgen nicht sonst wären 2 x 1000HM=2000HM als Tagesausklang sicherlich das Richtige.  

Viel Spaß denn bei eurer Tour  

Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (18. Juli 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Micha,
> 
> deine Tour interessiert mich schon sehr aber mich interessiert auch, ob du die Runde wirklich 2mal fahren willst. Müssen wir denn Beleuchtungseinrichtungen mitbringen?
> Leider kann ich morgen nicht sonst wären 2 x 1000HM=2000HM als Tagesausklang sicherlich das Richtige.
> ...



Mein bergischer Freund, weniger klugschei%&en, mehr radfahren.


----------



## JürgenK (18. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> ich habe deinen Bilderlink verbessert, war ein http zu viel.




Ist das sowas wie 1000HM???  1http=1000HM


----------



## JürgenK (18. Juli 2005)

Post für Micha


----------



## mikkael (18. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Überraschungs Feierabendrunde mit Herrn Sonntag am Dienstag...


Hallo Michael, 
es wird recht knapp, aber vielleicht kriege ich's zeitlich doch hin. 

Das Bike nehme ich auf jeden Fall mit! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2005)

Das Übliche halt am 23.07.2005   

Überraschungsrunde mit Herrn Sonntag am Samstag. Best of Bergische Trails, Kombination aus den schönsten Trails rund um Altenberg und der Dhünntalsperre oder Rund um Wermelskirchen oder Wupperberge oder Dhünntalsperre, je nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer, alles ca. 50 km lang und 1000 HM hoch.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch


Und ein kleiner Hinweis für Sonntag

Schon was vor am 24.07.2005?

Rureifel Marathon. Die Gelegenheit für AlpenX Aspiranten und andere Masochisten.

Ab Großhau werden die Muskeln auf breiten Wegen auf Betriebstemperatur gebracht, aber schnell führt uns eine schöne Singeltrailschleife Richtung Kleinhau, am Krawutschketurm wird das Kalltal über den allseits beliebten Singeltrail erreicht. Für die nächsten 20 km ist Schluß mit kleinen Wegen, dafür geht es durch eins der schönsten Flußtäler und Höhenmeter werden trotzdem gesammelt. 

Ab der Kalltalsperre führt der Weg ca. 5 km nur bergauf, es folgt die vermutlich längste Abfahrt der Gegend, die wir aber nicht vollständig ausnutzen und uns links in die Büsche schlagen. Die nächsten ca. 8 km nach Roetgen werden auf Singeltrails vernichtet. 

Wer sich danach wieder auf Forstautobahnen freut, wird enttäuscht, bis Vicht sind breite Wege in der Minderheit und danach erfolgt der Aufstieg über Trails, die erst kurz vor der Wehebachtalsperre wieder zu Forstwegen mutieren. Aber keine Panik, kurz hinter der Talsperre wird es wieder eng und das Ziel ist nur noch ein paar Kilometer entfernt.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein 80 km und 1500 Hm zu bewältigen.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch


----------



## Happy_User (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo Michael,

wie viele Leute brauchst Du den, damit die Masse für die Tour stimmt?

Wie schaut es den bei René aus?

Grüße


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> wie viele Leute brauchst Du den, damit die Masse für die Tour stimmt?
> 
> ...



Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, ich brauch die Kilometer fürs Cristalp.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (22. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, ich brauch die Kilometer fürs Cristalp.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



OK, dann bis Sonntag. Ich komme über den Rennweg angerollt. Brauche Miles & More für den Urlaub. 
 Grüße

 HU


----------



## mikkael (22. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Uff, gut das keiner dabei war. Gemessene Strecke 90 km, gefühlte Höhenmeter 2000, knapp am Hungerast vorbei dank Snickers und leckerem Kaltgetränk. Aber Vorsicht, Tankstellen schließen im Bergischen um 20 Uhr.
> 
> Selber schuld, man muß ja auch nicht jede Schippe Sand mitnehmen. Die Typen, die mich zweimal überholt haben und mir einmal entgegen gekommen sind, haben auch ein wenig komisch geguckt, gegrüßt habe sie trotzdem nicht.


Mikele,

einen Tipp für mich für eine schöne, leichte RR-Strecke hier in der Nähe für den Sonntag? Wir haben 2 Leihräder vom Bikeshop fürs Wochenende.

VG Mikkael


----------



## JürgenK (22. Juli 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Mikele,
> 
> einen Tipp für mich für eine schöne, leichte RR-Strecke hier in der Nähe für den Sonntag? Wir haben 2 Leihräder vom Bikeshop fürs Wochenende.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Hey Mika,

vom Jachertz? Ich suche auch seit längerm einen professinellen Verleiher, bisher erfolglos.   
Ich plane auch mit Mikele für übernächste Woche einen kleinen Ausritt mit den Schmalreifen. Wenn du Lust hast?
Ist hier zwar das falsche Forum, aber...

Bin jetzt für 1 Woche bei Genua, auch zum Biken, wenn ich etwas Zeit dafür finde.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juli 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Ich plane auch mit Mikele für übernächste Woche einen kleinen Ausritt mit den Schmalreifen. Wenn du Lust hast?



Wasn hier los? Kaum kehrt man dem Kontinent der Ruecken, schon gits hier ne Massenflucht auf Dackelschneider?
Nene, is mir definitiv zu gefaehrlich, wie man auch vor ein paar Tagen wieder leider bei der Thueringen-Rundfahrt sehen konnte.

Hab heute hier in SF-Downtown einige lustige Zeitgenossen auf Bahnrennern gesehen (OHNE Bremsen und Freilauf wohlgemerkt), die hier die Strassen rauf (!) und runter (!!!) fahren. Und die Steigungen sind teilweise ganz schoen beachtlich.


----------



## mikkael (23. Juli 2005)

Habe ich was _angestoßen_? 



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute hier in SF-Downtown einige lustige Zeitgenossen auf Bahnrennern gesehen (OHNE Bremsen und Freilauf wohlgemerkt), die hier die Strassen rauf (!) und runter (!!!) fahren.


*Strictly ghetto!* 

@Juppi
Es kommt drauf an von welchem professionellen Sinn Du redest, das Verkaufen oder das Verleihen? Das zweite eher nicht. 

Was Flucht angeht: Mit Uli wollten wir eine Runde auf der Strasse fahren, sie kommt mit einigen "fiesen" Anstiegen im Wald nicht immer zu recht.

Mal sehen wie es läuft!

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juli 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Mikele,
> 
> einen Tipp für mich für eine schöne, leichte RR-Strecke hier in der Nähe für den Sonntag? Wir haben 2 Leihräder vom Bikeshop fürs Wochenende.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Wer ist den wir  

Naiv, von mir leichte Rennradtouren zu bekommen ist schwerer als vom Pabst ein Kondom.  

Na gut, meine Hausrunde ist eigentlich auf für Anfänger machbar und auch recht schön, wenn man Windräder mag   , guckst du bei meinen GPS Touren.

Vielleicht findest du hier was

GPS-Tour

oder hier

Permanente

Wat is den eine Permanente  

Bis gleich

Mikele


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das Übliche halt am 23.07.2005
> 
> Überraschungsrunde mit Herrn Sonntag am Samstag. Best of Bergische Trails, Kombination aus den schönsten Trails rund um Altenberg und der Dhünntalsperre oder Rund um Wermelskirchen oder Wupperberge oder Dhünntalsperre, je nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer, alles ca. 50 km lang und 1000 HM hoch.
> 
> ...




Eine kleine Retrospektive des vergangenen Wochenendes.

Zu der *Bergischen Runde* fanden sich ein: mikkael, Backloop, Krampe und der Überraschungsgast Vertexo.

Da sich der Herr des Kilogixxers extra aus Alfter ins Bergische bemüht hatte, wurde mal wieder meine Best of Bergische Trail Runde gefahren, wie langweilig.  

Es gab keine Verluste, Verletzte oder Pannen. Die Tour macht bei trockenen Verhältnissen noch mehr Spaß und alle schienen auch ausgelastet zu sein. Nur mikkael war in der letzten Steigung etwas kurzatmig.   

*Rureifelmarathon* 

Eine kurzfristige Absage wegen Aua-Bauch und leider fehlenden Voreifellangschläfern, führte zu einer sehr überschaubaren Gruppe, sprich Happy User und ich machten sich auf den Weg in die Rureifel, in der ersten Stunde wurden wir noch vom örtlichen Abfangjägern aka XCRacer beschützt.

Gefahren wurde wie geplant, gefreut wurde sich über einen  trockenen Hasselbachgraben, der war so trocken, das man stellenweise auch im Graben hätte fahren können.  

Da ich vom Schleebachgraben in Roetgen den Nordwanderweg abkürzen wollte, habe ich es endlich geschafft, mich in Roetgen nicht zu verfahren und bin dann doch am Bahnhof rausgekommen. War auch gut so, denn Holger war der Trail unbekannt.
Der Nordwanderweg ist immer noch reichlich zerbombt, aber bei Trockenheit geht es. Nach dem Wagemanntrail hatte uns in Vicht der angesagte Regen eingeholt, war aber bei der Wärme relativ egal. 

Über die Downhill Trails, nur diesmal uphill    erreichten wir den Rennweg, wo sich Holger heimwärts verabschiedete. Nochmal Danke, das du mich nicht in dem dunklen Eifelsforst alleingelassen hast.  

Hinter dem Thönbachweg wurde ich zum Massenmörder , konnte aber unerkannt bis zum Auto in Großhau flüchten.

Es war mir ein Fescht.

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nach dem Wagemanntrail hatte uns in Vicht der angesagte Regen eingeholt, war aber bei der Wärme relativ egal...


War der Wagemanntrail gut fahrbar ? Bin mit Boris vor einigen Wochen das letzte Mal durch und wir waren uns ziemlich sicher, dass der nächste Versuch erst im Herbst wieder Sinn macht. Völlig zugewuchert mit feinsten Dornenzweigen... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (26. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> War der Wagemanntrail gut fahrbar ? Bin mit Boris vor einigen Wochen das letzte Mal durch und wir waren uns ziemlich sicher, dass der nächste Versuch erst im Herbst wieder Sinn macht. Völlig zugewuchert mit feinsten Dornenzweigen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Mädchen. 

Nee, also bis auf ein kurzes Stück in der Nähe des Wiesentrails habe ich keine übermäßige Wucherung bemerkt.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mädchen.
> 
> Nee, also bis auf ein kurzes Stück in der Nähe des Wiesentrails habe ich keine übermäßige Wucherung bemerkt.


Ok, das nächste mal Mädchen mit Machete im Gepäck...


----------



## Happy_User (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo Micha,

war eine feine Tour.  Der Wagemanntrail ist nur etwas für harte. 
Vielleicht nächstes Mal für die passage Ärmlinge tragen.  Dann stecken die Dornen nicht so tief. ;-)

Fand allerdings den Trail in Roetgen unangenehmer. Links Brennesseln und rechts Stacheldraht. Da weiß man(n), was man hat. 

Grüße und viel Spass in der Schweiz

HU


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juli 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Fand allerdings den Trail in Roetgen unangenehmer. Links Brennesseln und rechts Stacheldraht....


Mädchen...


----------



## Krampe (27. Juli 2005)

Da sich der Herr des Kilogixxers extra aus Alfter ins Bergische bemüht hatte, wurde mal wieder meine Best of Bergische Trail Runde gefahren, wie langweilig.  

Hi,
Ja war wohl echt langweilig..  . Ich glaube einige Teilnehmer haben dann halt ein wenig Grünzeugs eingesammelt um die Wege ein wenig zu pflegen (wenn`s kein anderer tut..   ).
Auch der Schnitt von ca. 16 km/h war ja 130 (mit 1000cc) unter normal.. Also auch langweilig   .
Ich kann nur eins sagen: langweilig aber   
Gruß Christof


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2005)

Falls jemand Urlaub hat oder früh von der Arbeit verschwinden kann:

02.08., 16:30 ab Großhau

Lockere Rureifel Rennradtour, ca. 80 km und 1000hm. Soll so Richtung Zweifall, Dreilägertalsperre, Einruhr, Gemünd, Heimbach, Nideggen, Kleinhau gehen.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## on any sunday (5. August 2005)

Two old man in the mountainies country, yeah baby.  

Nachdem ein gewisser P. aus Hürth wieder als H. aus Hürth aufgetaucht ist, wurde dieser Herr, nennen wir ihn einfach Dieda, von Herrn Sonntag zu einem Afterwork race auf schmalen Reifen durchs Bergische Land eingeladen bzw. genötigt.

Wer mich kennt, oder besser vergessen will  , weiß, das eine solche Tour unter folgenden Maximen steht: Die Täler im Bergischen werden meist auf direktem Weg überbrückt, keine unnötigen Fahrten durch den Talgrund, flach ist out und je kleiner, je lieber, was allerdings nicht für das hintere Ritzelpaket gelten sollte!   Ich markiere einfach alle Auffahrten durch   

Alte Menschen sind pünktlich und so wurde am Schöllerhof der Startschuß abgegeben. Geplante Fahrzeit sollte 2 1/2 Stunden sein, da Diedas Kinder statt Onkel wieder Papa sagen sollten.   

Langes Einfahren war nicht, es wurde gleich die Ausweichroute für die gesperrte Serpentinenauffahrt nach Neschen über Bülsberg   genommen und bis Bechen geradelt. Dann links abgebogen und danach rechts die Achterbahn über Heidergansfeld nach Lenninghausen. Hoch gehts nach Hufe   ,um dann nach der Abfahrt über Engeldorf die Sülz zu überqueren und am Golfplatz hoch nach Schmitzhöhe   zu fahren. Hier wird links abgebogen und in Fahn rechts Richtung Hohkeppel gefahren.

Im Lenneffe Tal wird geradeaus die fieseste Auffahrt   nach Hohkeppel gewählt, rechts abgebogen und dann die nächste links auf die Höhenstrasse Richtung Wüstenhof geradelt.

Nach der fetten Abfahrt wird rechts abgebogen und kurz das Lenneffe Tal befahren, bevor es wieder rechts abgeht und die Strasse, über den Weg parallel zum Hölzer Kopf, Richtung Lindlar genommen wird. In Lindlar links und die nächste rechts hoch nach Wipperfürth  . Zur Abwechselung geht es jetzt im Sülztal rechts ab, dafür nach 300 m wieder links hoch nach Jörgensmühle/Kloster Ommerborn  . In Jörgensmühle links ab durchs Sulzbachtal und dann rechts hoch Richtung Wipperfeld  .

Nach Überquerung der B 506 geradeaus über den ersten Hügel nach Boxberg   und den zweiten Hügel nach Wickesberg  . Danach links ab Richtung Dhünn, sehr gut zum zügigen Beinkreisen. Nicht nach Dhünn reinfahren, sondern geradeaus bergauf Richtung Osminghausen  . An der Kreuzung links Richtung Dabringhausen, wenn wenig Verkehr schöne Ausrollstrecke nach Altenberg, kann aber auch zum Speedmachen mißbraucht werden.   

Dieda schien die Strecke gefallen zu haben, obwohl seine Übersetzung von 39/23 mir nicht gefallen hätte.   Waren so ca. 75 km, ausreichende Höhenmeter und 10  , wobei ich normalerweise noch 3   mehr im Angebot gehabt hätte.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Dieda schien die Strecke gefallen zu haben, obwohl seine Übersetzung von 39/23 mir nicht gefallen hätte.   Waren so ca. 75 km, ausreichende Höhenmeter und 10  , wobei ich normalerweise noch 3   mehr im Angebot gehabt hätte.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Mikele



Und es hat überhaupt nicht geregnet   !

Der Hürther wohnt allerdings auf der anderen Seite der Ville in E.

Für die IT'ler unter euch: Herr Sonntag ist noch nicht Dot.Net kompatibel, bei ihm fangen die Arrays noch bei Null an. Am Beginn eines ernstzunehmenden Anstieges:" Jetzt kommen noch drei Berge!" - "Das ist der erste?" - "Nö, der zählt nicht!"  

Zur Übersetzungsfrage. War extra so gewählt, um Sitzproblemen vorzubeugen - damit man auch mal Wiegetritt üben kann  . Das Kapitel aus dem Trash-Thread "Rennradfahrer jagen..." haben wir dann auch noch abschließend behandelt.

Landschaftlich und verkehrstechnisch war die Runde größtenteils äußerst gelungen  .

Herr H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das Kapitel aus dem Trash-Thread "Rennradfahrer jagen..." haben wir dann auch noch abschließend behandelt...


Ja ja, wer macht das nicht gerne...ab und zu...
Letzten Sonntag kam ich ca. 20 Min. zu früh an der Wehebachtalsperre an, wo ich mit Herr XCRacer verabredet war. Der Grund dafür war genau ein solches Rennrad-Opfer... Etwa 10 Min. später kam René an. Was soll ich sagen; mit einem ähnlich breiten Grinsen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (5. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, wer macht das nicht gerne...ab und zu...
> Letzten Sonntag kam ich ca. 20 Min. zu früh an der Wehebachtalsperre an, wo ich mit Herr XCRacer verabredet war. Der Grund dafür war genau ein solches Rennrad-Opfer... Etwa 10 Min. später kam René an. Was soll ich sagen; mit einem ähnlich breiten Grinsen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Du hast schon mitbekommen, das *wir* mit dem Rennrad unterwegs waren.    und sche%& Mountainbiker gejagt haben, die aussahen wie Einheimische, die sich aber nicht wirklich auskannten, weil sie sonst da nicht langefahren wären.


----------



## on any sunday (5. August 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Und es hat überhaupt nicht geregnet   !
> 
> Der Hürther wohnt allerdings auf der anderen Seite der Ville in E.
> 
> ...



Hürth, Erftstadt, alles das selbe Pack.  

Ich bezeichne doch nicht jede Schippe Sand als Steigung.


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast schon mitbekommen, das *wir* mit dem Rennrad unterwegs waren.   und sche%& Mountainbiker gejagt haben, die aussahen wie Einheimische, die sich aber nicht wirklich auskannten, weil sie sonst da nicht langefahren wären.


Nee hab ich nicht, aber ihr kommt auch noch an "die/den" Falschen...


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Afterwork race auf schmalen Reifen...


Naja, hab ich wohl zwischen den 750 Daumen übersehen...


----------



## on any sunday (5. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee hab ich nicht, aber ihr kommt auch noch an "die/den" Falschen...



Ich will hier ja nicht die Erfahrung des alten Mannes raushängen lassen, aber wenn Jäger und Beute gleich fit sind, hat das MTB mit normalen Knubbelreifen und Kampfgewicht gegen ein Rennrad auf der Straße keine Chance.  können wir gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will hier ja nicht die Erfahrung des alten Mannes raushängen lassen, aber wenn Jäger und Beute gleich fit sind, hat das MTB mit normalen Knubbelreifen und Kampfgewicht gegen ein Rennrad auf der Straße keine Chance. können wir gerne mal ausprobieren.


Hab ich gesagt, das ich "der Falsche" sein könnte ? ...Obwohl, wer weiß... Nee im ernst; es gibt reichlich MTB-ler, die dich auch auf dem RR fürchterlich stehen lassen. Das gilt auch für mich. Ich sag nur 23er Schnitt in Malmedy...


----------



## on any sunday (5. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich gesagt, das ich "der Falsche" sein könnte ? ...Obwohl, wer weiß... Nee im ernst; es gibt reichlich MTB-ler, die dich auch auf dem RR fürchterlich stehen lassen. Das gilt auch für mich. Ich sag nur 23er Schnitt in Malmedy...



Irgendwie verstehen wir uns miss. Lies dir das nochmal durch



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will hier ja nicht die Erfahrung des alten Mannes raushängen lassen, aber wenn Jäger und Beute* gleich fit* sind, hat das MTB mit normalen Knubbelreifen und Kampfgewicht gegen ein Rennrad auf der Straße keine Chance.



mehr wollte ich nicht aussagen und beende hiermit den Chat mit westlichen Ausländern.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. August 2005)

diesen Beitrag zurückgezogen


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

nicht nötig


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ein gewisser P. aus Hürth wieder als H. aus Hürth aufgetaucht ist,



Ahhhhh, ist Ploughi wieder da


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhhh, ist Ploughi wieder da


Hier gibts wohl mehrere davon...


----------



## Happy_User (6. August 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Für die IT'ler unter euch: Herr Sonntag ist noch nicht Dot.Net kompatibel, bei ihm fangen die Arrays noch bei Null an.
> ...



Das ist bei höheren Programmiersprachen normal.  Nur ich-muss-nix-definieren-oder-deklarieren-basic ignoriert die Null.  KAnnst mal Dr.Watson fragen.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## JürgenK (16. August 2005)

UUUps, dein Fred ist ja ganz abgerutscht.

Bist ja auch in der Schweiz.

Post!


----------



## JürgenK (16. August 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> UUUps, dein Fred ist ja ganz abgerutscht.
> 
> Bist ja auch in der Schweiz.
> 
> Post!



Ist dann doch noch ´ne Mail geworden


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. August 2005)

Nette Tour für alle 23mm-Fans  

http://www.rennrad-news.de/lmr/detail.php?t=146

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2005)

Nachdem ich aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen leider den Alpencross ala Team Tomburg absagen mußte   , kann ich endlich wieder ruhigere Runden drehen.  

Deshalb mache ich hier ein wenig Werbung für Herrn Vertexto. Er fährt am kommenden Sonntag zum Nürburgring, will dort mountainbiketechisch ca. 2 Runden drehen und motorsporttechnisch Autos beim langstreckeln zugucken, könnte also etwas lauter werden. 

Eintragen, marsch, marsch 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Derk (25. August 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Tour für alle 23mm-Fans
> 
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/lmr/detail.php?t=146
> 
> ...


HAllo Hammelhetzer ( = Bergmarder ?),

die Tour ist mir zu anstrengend -  gerne aber würde ich mal wieder in der Ville hinter  Dir herhetzen.  

Gruß
Derk ( der am 28.08. sich bei Einruhr herumtreibt)


----------



## on any sunday (29. August 2005)

Sommer Nightride um die Dhünntalsperre am 31.08., 18:30, sozusagen Bergisch Classic till the sun goes down, vernünftiges Licht mit einer Leuchtdauer von mind. 2 Stunden ist angesagt, max. müssten 50 km und 1000 Hm vernichtet werden. 
Die Strecke ist nicht ganz ohne, da es immer schön wellig, geht ja auch ums Wasser   , auf und ab geht. Geringe fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten.

Eintragen , marsch,marsch


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Sommer Nightride um die Dhünntalsperre am 31.08., 18:30, sozusagen Bergisch Classic till the sun goes down, vernünftiges Licht mit einer Leuchtdauer von mind. 2 Stunden ist angesagt, max. müssten 50 km und 1000 Hm vernichtet werden.
> Die Strecke ist nicht ganz ohne, da es immer schön wellig, geht ja auch ums Wasser   , auf und ab geht. Geringe fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten.
> Eintragen , marsch,marsch


Macht langsam, haben nur zwei Stunden Vorsprung ...


----------



## mikkael (30. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Sommer Nightride um die Dhünntalsperre am 31.08., 18:30, sozusagen Bergisch Classic till the sun goes down, vernünftiges Licht mit einer Leuchtdauer von mind. 2 Stunden ist angesagt, max. müssten 50 km und 1000 Hm vernichtet werden.
> Die Strecke ist nicht ganz ohne, da es immer schön wellig, geht ja auch ums Wasser   , auf und ab geht. Geringe fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten.


Ich würde gerne so eine Gelegenheit und das aktuelle Wetter ausnutzen, um neben Biken auch ein paar schöne Bilder der Sperre beim Sonnenuntergang zu machen. 

Sollten die voraussichtlichen Gefährten - massiv im Termindruck stehend - eher eine Trainingsrunde ohne solche verabscheuliche Fotopausen beabsichtigen, dann muss ich mich nicht zum Schöllerhof irren.

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (30. August 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne so eine Gelegenheit und das aktuelle Wetter ausnutzen, um neben Biken auch ein paar schöne Bilder der Sperre beim Sonnenuntergang zu machen.
> 
> Sollten die voraussichtlichen Gefährten - massiv im Termindruck stehend - eher eine Trainingsrunde ohne solche verabscheuliche Fotopausen beabsichtigen, dann muss ich mich nicht zum Schöllerhof irren.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Trainingsrunde? Hast du jemals das Wort Training in meinem Wortschatz bemerkt.    Siehst du! Und deshalb finde ich die Idee mit den Bildern nicht verkehrt. Ich gehe auch von einer überschaubaren Teilnehmerzahl aus.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## JürgenK (30. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Trainingsrunde? Hast du jemals das Wort Training in meinem Wortschatz bemerkt.    Siehst du! Und deshalb finde ich die Idee mit den Bildern nicht verkehrt. Ich gehe auch von einer überschaubaren Teilnehmerzahl aus.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael




Mahlzeit Mika,

Michael plant zwar keine Trainingsrunde und fotografieren läßt er als Guide auch zu, aber frag lieber nochmal nach, ob du dazu auch das Tempo drosseln oder anhalten darfst.  

Viel Spaß

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (30. August 2005)

Ich wollte nur nicht, dass solche schöne Touren für Trainingszwecke missbraucht werden!


----------



## on any sunday (1. September 2005)

Junger Mann oder Frau zum Mitreisen gesucht.  

Jetzt am Sonntag, 04.09. ist in St. Ingbert, Saarland, ein Marathon Soll sehr schön und singeltraillastig sein. Startgebühr 30 EUR.

Sind von Köln aus 250 km, Start ist um 9.00 Uhr für die Langstrecke 105 km( 2 Runden) oder Start 10.00 eine Runde 56 km. Langstrecke wäre also bei frühem   Aufstehen ab Köln mit einem schnellen  Auto noch machbar.

Wer ist also willig und kann sich unter Umständen von Frau oder Mann bzw. Hund loseisen, alleine ist mir das zu stressig!

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (1. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Sommer Nightride um die Dhünntalsperre am 31.08., 18:30, sozusagen Bergisch Classic till the sun goes down, vernünftiges Licht mit einer Leuchtdauer von mind. 2 Stunden ist angesagt, max. müssten 50 km und 1000 Hm vernichtet werden.
> Die Strecke ist nicht ganz ohne, da es immer schön wellig, geht ja auch ums Wasser   , auf und ab geht. Geringe fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten.



Da keiner mit einem alten Mann mitfahren wollte bzw. zu der Zeit in irgendwelchen Meetings steckte, bin ich halt alleine losgeradelt.  

Es wäre fast eine kurze Runde geworden, den eine Gruppe von  dicken Weibern mit Stöcken machte sich breit, war nicht weiter schwer, da zwei zur vollständigen Wegsperrung ausreichten.  Eine davon hätte mich beinahe durch unsachgemässen Stockeinsatz aufgespießt.  

Kurz und knapp, ich bin dann halt die kleine Runde gefahren, der Nightride beschränkte sich auf den letzten Anstieg Richtung Schwimmbadtrail und den Lenneftrail, macht im Dunkeln auch Spaß! Übrigens führt ein weisser Hund im dunklen Trail zu heftigen Adrenalinschüben.   Schönes Ründchen bei höchst angenehmen Temperaturen und malerischen Sundownern.

Hier was für Mikkael zum Ärgern.   





und noch eins!


----------



## mikkael (1. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hier was für Mikkael zum Ärgern.


Super schöne Bilder, Michael! 

Ich konnte leider erst abends aus dem Büro raus, da war die Sonne schon längst weg! 

Ab dem kommenden Sonntag kann man mich nicht mehr "Junger Mann" (oder Bambino wie dein Nachbar zu sagen pflegt) nennen.  Für solche unerheblichen Ereignisse hat es zwar nie einen Feier gegeben, aber es könnte wohl unerwartete Attentate geplant sein. 

Ich werde mal ganz naiv bei der Familie nachfragen und melde mich morgen!



VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (2. September 2005)

Von der Ahr bis zur Hohen Acht/Nürburgring am 04.09. mit dem alten Mann.  (Wenn schon kein AlpenX, dann wenigstens EifelX

Ab Rech geht es stetig bergauf Richtung Steiner Berg. Per Downhill geht es ins Kesselinger Tal und über Ahrbrück folgen wir dem Karl Kaufmann Weg bis zur Hohen Acht. Nach der Turmbesteigung wird der Nürburgring umrundet, um dann über Asphalt(immer leicht abschüssig, sehr schönes Tal) nach Kesseling zu fahren. Dort wird wieder der Steiner Berg erklommen. Von dort oben gibts es reichlich Möglichkeiten wieder nach Rech abzufahren.

Es ist eine kleine Explorertour, deshalb sind die Tourdaten nur grob geschätzt, ca. 80 km und 1800 Hm. Der Trailanteil wird nicht sehr hoch sein, dafür bietet der Nürburgring einen hohen Unterhaltungswert.   

Eintragen, marsch, marsch


----------



## Vertexto (3. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Ahr bis zur Hohen Acht/Nürburgring am 04.09. mit dem alten Mann.  (Wenn schon kein AlpenX, dann wenigstens EifelX
> 
> Ab Rech geht es stetig bergauf Richtung Steiner Berg. Per Downhill geht es ins Kesselinger Tal und über Ahrbrück folgen wir dem Karl Kaufmann Weg bis zur Hohen Acht. Nach der Turmbesteigung wird der Nürburgring umrundet, um dann über Asphalt(immer leicht abschüssig, sehr schönes Tal) nach Kesseling zu fahren. Dort wird wieder der Steiner Berg erklommen. Von dort oben gibts es reichlich Möglichkeiten wieder nach Rech abzufahren.
> 
> ...



Hi Micha,
schade wäre gern mitgefahren aber ich habe Spääääätschicht  
Wie sieht es am Mi.(habe frei) mit einer kleinen Runde um die Dhünn aus?
Gruß Gerd


----------



## on any sunday (3. September 2005)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha,
> schade wäre gern mitgefahren aber ich habe Spääääätschicht
> Wie sieht es am Mi.(habe frei) mit einer kleinen Runde um die Dhünn aus?
> Gruß Gerd



Mittwoch ginge ok. Muß es unbedingt klein und Dhünn sein? (Mmhhh, passt zu Sprüchen, die man nie hören möchte)  

Ich könnte um 17:00 in Burscheid sein. Ich hätte da eine schöne Runde, Eifgental, Sengbachsperre, Wupperberge und Diepentalsperre. Wäre aber wahrscheinlich am Ende mit Lichtunterstützung.   

Oder wie wäre es um 16:00 in der Eifel, il&%$le  Trails um Nideggen, Rurtalsperre, Schmidt, Rurtal, Nideggen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Vertexto (3. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch ginge ok. Muß es unbedingt klein und Dhünn sein? (Mmhhh, passt zu Sprüchen, die man nie hören möchte)
> 
> Ich könnte um 17:00 in Burscheid sein. Ich hätte da eine schöne Runde, Eifgental, Sengbachsperre, Wupperberge und Diepentalsperre. Wäre aber wahrscheinlich am Ende mit Lichtunterstützung.
> 
> ...




16:00 in der Eifel würde mir auch besser gefallen,schauen wir mal wie das Wetter wird.
Mußt mir dann nur noch den Treffpunkt mitteilen,und vieleicht fährt ja noch jemand mit uns zwei alten Männern  

Gruß Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roadrunner1 (3. September 2005)

Hört sich interessant an.
Aber 10 Uhr ist mir dann doch etwas zu früh. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## on any sunday (6. September 2005)

Sommerschlußverkaufsfahrt in der Eifel am 07.09., 15.00 Uhr  

Eifelrunde ab Nideggen, natürlich nur über breite Wege ;-). Es geht unterhalb der Burg vorbei bis Abenden, dann oberhalb des Rurtals nach Heimbach, am Rursee vorbei und auf einem knackigen Uphill nach Schmidt, runter ins Kalltal und über Zweifall wieder zum Startpunkt, ca. 45 km und 900 hm.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch


----------



## on any sunday (6. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Ahr bis zur Hohen Acht/Nürburgring am 04.09. mit dem alten Mann.  (Wenn schon kein AlpenX, dann wenigstens EifelX
> 
> Ab Rech geht es stetig bergauf Richtung Steiner Berg. Per Downhill geht es ins Kesselinger Tal und über Ahrbrück folgen wir dem Karl Kaufmann Weg bis zur Hohen Acht. Nach der Turmbesteigung wird der Nürburgring umrundet, um dann über Asphalt(immer leicht abschüssig, sehr schönes Tal) nach Kesseling zu fahren. Dort wird wieder der Steiner Berg erklommen. Von dort oben gibts es reichlich Möglichkeiten wieder nach Rech abzufahren.
> 
> ...



Zur grünen Hölle und zurück!

Da sich das übliche Klientel in den Dolomiten bei besten Wetter vergnügte  , war erwartungsgemäß die Teilnehmerschar sehr übersichtlich.

Dieser Herr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hatte wohl nur Nürburgring gelesen und ist voll in die Falle getappt, ge[f]ickt eingeschädelt. 

So haben der alte Krampe und der Herr Sonntag auf ziemlich direkten, steilen Weg den Steiner Berg erklommen, um sich danach in eine noch jungfräulich feuchte Abfahrt zu begeben. In Ahrbrück sind wir dem Karl Kaufmann Weg gefolgt, haben das Teufelsley umrundet, sind dann erwartungsgemäß auf der Hohen Acht gelandet und haben ohne Sauerstoff den knapp hundert Jahre alten Turm bestiegen.  Das Wetter war topp, leider etwas trübe, deshalb kein Eifel Rundpanorama. 

Jetzt stand nur noch die kleine Nürburgring Umrundung an. Der Wanderweg führte uns sehr schön bis zum Brünnchen (der Abzweig ist leicht zu übersehen, immer der Markierung folgen, erst scharf rechts und dann Singeltrail rechts durch Wiese). Ab dort folgten wir fast immer der ausgeschilderten MTB Route und bogen dann kurz vorm Brünnnchen wieder Richtung Hohe Acht ab. 





Nürburg

Da die Wanderkarte nicht wirklich viel für den Rückweg hergibt, wurde die Strasse über Kaltenborn bis Kesseling gewählt. Auch mit dem MTB eine schöne Abfahrt durch ein malerisches Tal und der Tacho fällt selten unter 35 km/h.

In Kesseling gab es keine Experimente mehr, der Steiner Berg wurde über den Fahrweg erklommen und auch für die Abfahrt nach Rech wählte man die schnellste und steilste Variante.

Zum Schluß standen ca. 75 km, ca. 1800 Hm und ca. 6 Stunden Fahrtzeit im Trainingsbuch (wenn ich eins führen würde).  

Schöne Tour, erwartungsgemäß nicht viele Singeltrails, aber die MTB Strecke um den Ring ist abwechslungsreicher als man annehmen würde. Wer allerdings Waldesruh sucht, ist hier eindeutig falsch.   





Tourkarte

Danke an Cristof für die angenehme Begleitung!

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (10. September 2005)

Was ist (war) mit dem Alpencross, Michael?


----------



## on any sunday (10. September 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist (war) mit dem Alpencross, Michael?



Hatte ich abgesagt wegen akuten unfallbedingten Arbeitskräftemangels meines Arbeitgebers.


----------



## on any sunday (19. September 2005)

Wochenend Seniorenausflug oder auch betreutes Fahren für ältere Herrschaften down Daun.    

Mit Unterstützung einen noch älteren Herren, wollte der Herr Sonntag endlich den angeblich schönen Lieserpfad  erkunden. Also wurde am Samstag zu unchristlicher Zeit das jüngste Vulkangebiet Deutschlands angesteuert, in Daun eine warme Bleibe für die Nacht klargemacht und sich entsprechend der sehr herbstlichen Temperaturen eingekleidet. 

GPS war zwar an Bord, aber ist für den Lieserpfad absolut überflüssig, da der Weg durch das liegende, schwarze Dreieck gekennzeichnet ist.   






Wir sind ab Daun Gemünden in den Weg eingestiegen, ist etwas verwirrend, der Hauptstrasse erst etwas bergauf, bergab folgen und dann vor dem Klärwerk links über eine Brücke in den Lieserpfad einsteigen.

Auf dem ersten Drittel verstecken sich die Trails noch im Wald, dafür entschädigt aber die schöne Landschaft.





Hinter den ersten ansprechenden Trails geht es dann immer weiter durchs grüne Gedachs,





es werden die ersten Schiebepassagen bewältigt





Kann man schieben, muß man aber nicht.   

So langsam nähert sich Manderscheid und damit nimmt die Traildichte zu, die ersten kniffligen Stellen über der Lieser werden bewältigt und der Pfad spuckt einen in Manderscheid aus, wo dann das obligatorische Ruinenfoto geschossen wird.





Hier fängt der Spaß erst richtig an. Kilometerweit schlängelt sich der Weg oberhalb des Flusses auf einem oft lenkerbreiten Pfad die Felsen entlang. Nur was für schwindelfreie und trailgestählte Naturen oder wie der HERR sagt, fahren ist hier oft seliger denn schieben.    Das hiervon keine Fotos gemacht wurden, ist der Beweis für den Spaßfaktor bei der ganzen Sache!

Leider hat auch dieser Felsentrail ein Ende, die schmalen Wege hören aber nicht auf





und der Lieserpfad ist auch als Bikestrecke ausgeschildert.





Im letzten Drittel werden die Wege wieder etwas breiter, es folgen zwei Schiebepassagen, im Wanderführer als alpin    bezeichnet, und plötzlich spuckt einen der Weg in Wittlich wieder aus.

Doch, sehr empfehlenswert, schöne Tour durch ein von der Welt verlassenes Tal. Es waren durch das schöne Wetter einige Wanderer unterwegs, gab aber keine Probleme, könnte an Sonntagen oder bei größeren Bikegruppen aber nicht lustig werden, besonders hinter Manderscheid.

Wir sind dann ab Wittlich den Maare-Mosel-Radweg nach Daun zurückgefahren, ist zum großen Teil eine alte und asphaltierte Bahntrasse mit entprechend geringer, aber stetiger Steigung.

Die nackten Zahlen: Lieserpfad, ca. 38 km und 700 hm; Maare-Mosel-Radweg ca. 40 km und 300 hm.

Hier die Trackkarte von der Tour und im Anhang der GPS Track.





Den Sonntag haben wir dann auf den Spuren des Daun Marathons verbracht. Geplant war eigentlich die gesamte Strecke abzufahren, leider hat der Meister der Satelliten übersehen, das sich die Strecke wie ein Kleeblatt um Daun legt und so der Track sich mehrmals kreuzte, was die Orientierung sehr erschwerte. Das nächste Mal wird halt mit Backtrack und ein paar Wegpunkten gearbeitet, bin ja lernfähig.  Aber inzwischen habe die ja in Daun auch Mountainbikestrecken ausgeschildert, sehr empfehlenswert.

Maareimpressionen









Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. September 2005)

Genau.

Schön war's  .


----------



## mikkael (19. September 2005)

Geil!


----------



## Delgado (22. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man schieben, muß man aber nicht.



Erinnert mich an einen Schweizer "Insider":

Montier doch ein 20er Kettenblatt und fahr noch wo Andere schon schieben    !

Gruß

M.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. September 2005)

@Mikkele
Glücklicherweise hatte ich gestern wieder einen Platten hinten, bedingt durch den Durchschlag am Ventil. Und dann auch noch 'nen dezenten Schleicher vorne.
(Beides Gottseidank erst heute morgen bemerkt  ).

Habe die Schwalbe jetzt gegen Hutchinson Scorpion getauscht (hatte ich noch einen neuen Satz), mal hoffen, dass der Krampf jetzt vorbei ist. Jedenfalls gilt: nie mehr Schwalbe!!!!!!  

Hätte also alles noch schlimmer kommen können  .

Gruß
Hammelfresser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. September 2005)

Hi,
fährt jemand zur Tour am 01.10. von Bonn oder Köln aus, der mich und mein Radel mitnehmen könnte?

Wäre prima 

danke und schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. September 2005)

sun909 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> fährt jemand zur Tour am 01.10. von Bonn oder Köln aus, der mich und mein Radel mitnehmen könnte?
> 
> Wäre prima
> ...


Bist hier im falschen Thread - versuche es mal im Lieserpfad Thread. Meinst doch Lieserpfad am 1.10., oder    Der Bericht hier reflektiert auf einen bereits durchgeführten Ausflug...


----------



## sun909 (27. September 2005)

ups, 
sorry, ist immer blöd, wenn man mehrere Fenster auf hat 

grüße
sun909


----------



## on any sunday (6. Oktober 2005)

Jubel, Applaus, endlich wieder eine Runde mit dem alten Mann.  

Indian Summer Runde mit Herrn Sonntag am Samstag den 08.Oktobär, Drei Zehn Null Null Uhr

Es wird alles mitgenommen, was das Bergische so zu bieten hat, drei Talsperren, Wupperberge Crossing, X,Y,Z Wege, fiese Steigungen, dumme Kommentare, Schweiß und Tränen, das alles auf ca. 60 km und 1200 HM.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch


----------



## Manni (6. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Jubel, Applaus, endlich wieder eine Runde mit dem alten Mann.
> 
> Indian Summer Runde mit Herrn Sonntag am Samstag den 08.Oktobär, Drei Zehn Null Null Uhr
> 
> ...



Schade das ich nicht kann.   
Der Indian Summer hält aber sicher noch ne Weile und bei dummen Sprüchen, Schweiß und Tränen werd ich auch so auf meine Kosten kommen.   

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (7. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Jubel, Applaus, endlich wieder eine Runde mit dem alten Mann.
> 
> Indian Summer Runde mit Herrn Sonntag am Samstag den 08.Oktobär, Drei Zehn Null Null Uhr
> 
> ...



Fällt Mangels Beteilung aus,isch fahr in die Eifel,  lahmer Haufen hier.


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt Mangels Beteilung aus,isch fahr in die Eifel,  lahmer Haufen hier.


Na dann bis morgen...ich komm beim nächsten mal bei dir vorbei...


----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2005)

Sundowner Nightride mit Herrn Sonntag am 11.10., 18:30 Uhr in Burscheid. Es geht so Richtung Altenberg, Dhünntalsperre, je nach Lust und Laune des Guides. Vernünftiges Licht ist Voraussetzung, da es ziemlich trailig werden kann, ca. 30 km und 600 Hm.

Veranstaltung findet nur statt, wenn sich  Mitfahrer eingetragen haben. Habe sonst allein Angst im dunklen Wald.  

Eintragen, marsch, marsch


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Oktober 2005)

@On Any Sunday

Und ich dachte immer, der Wald hätte Angst vor Dir   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (11. Oktober 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @On Any Sunday
> 
> Und ich dachte immer, der Wald hätte Angst vor Dir
> 
> ...



Habe meine Angst  überwunden und bin dann doch alleine gefahren, liest du hier 

Gut Nächtle

Mikele


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Habe meine Angst  überwunden und bin dann doch alleine gefahren, liest du hier
> 
> Gut Nächtle
> 
> Mikele


War doch jemand angemeldet; nicht erschienen !?


----------



## on any sunday (12. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> War doch jemand angemeldet; nicht erschienen !?



Jenau, hat sozusagen schon vorm ersten Hindernis verweigert.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Oktober 2005)

Tach

Ist 'ne allgemeine Schönwetter-Depression ausgebrochen?? Nicht nur, dass mich keiner auf meinen Töurchen begleiten will, es werden auch keine anderen anbeboten  .

Was wäre mit einer Ganztagestour Donnerstag oder Freitag, evtl nochmal Lieserpfad, Eifelsteig oder Explorer sonstwo  

Ciao
Hammelsucher


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach
> 
> Ist 'ne allgemeine Schönwetter-Depression ausgebrochen?? Nicht nur, dass mich keiner auf meinen Töurchen begleiten will, es werden auch keine anderen anbeboten  .
> 
> ...



Joo ist klar. Morgen 12:00 Uhr oder Ganztag Donnerstag / Freitag.
Hast du Urlaub oder bist du arbeitslos


----------



## on any sunday (12. Oktober 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Joo ist klar. Morgen 12:00 Uhr oder Ganztag Donnerstag / Freitag.
> Hast du Urlaub oder bist du arbeitslos



Bitte keine Fernduelle in meinem Wohnzimmer.  

Herr Spitfire und Herr Sonntag müssen sich diese Woche ihre Brötchen mehr oder weniger hart verdienen und beschränken sich deshalb auf Nightrides, mit oder ohne Leuchtmittel.  Samschtag bin ich anderweitig verplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Spitfire und Herr Sonntag müssen sich diese Woche ihre Brötchen mehr oder weniger hart verdienen


...dann passt man auf, dass ihr nicht vor Erschöpfung zusammenbrecht oder euch gar verletzt, wenn der Ellenbogen wegrutscht und die Stirn ungebremst auf die Schreibtischplatte kracht  .

Ciao
Hammelschubser


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn der Ellenbogen wegrutscht und die Stirn ungebremst auf die Schreibtischplatte kracht...


...und auf der Stirn steht "ZTREWQ"...


----------



## on any sunday (12. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...und auf der Stirn steht "ZTREWQ"...



Ja ja, lach du nur. 

Ich, der Ritter vom heiligen Halogenschwert, komme gerade aus den wuppernen Bergen von einem wohlfeilen nächtlichen Ausritt mit meinem treuen Rappen Miniatur zurück. Erst konnte ich mein Schwert noch steckenlassen, doch als der rote Planet hinter den Erhebung der Wupperberge verschwand, zerschnitt ich die Dunkelheit mit meinen glühenden Lichtwerfern.

Ich wandelte auf den Spuren des edlen Volker von Kanonendale in seinem Reich und es war wie immer vortrefflich. Als Dank räumte ich ein paar hölzerne Hindernisse, wahrscheinlich von den Schergen des Grafen von Burg dort postiert, aus dem Weg.

Habet eine gute Nachtruhe werte Herren!

Michael von der Trailweide


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Oktober 2005)

Weitermachen


----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2005)

*Sundowner Nightride mit Herrn Sonntag am 18.10, 18:00 Uhr.*

Es geht so Richtung Altenberg, Dhünntalsperre, je nach Lust und Laune des Guides. Vernünftiges Licht ist Voraussetzung, da es ziemlich trailig werden kann. ca. 30 km und 600 Hm.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> * Vernünftiges Licht ist Voraussetzung, da es ziemlich trailig werden kann.
> *


*
Mist, 

jetzt muß ich mich doch glatt vor dir erniedrigen, indem ich kleinlaut frage: "Ist meine 5-Watt-Sigma vernünftig?"  

Oder anders, kannst du mir garantieren, dass die Trails hell geschottert sind  Bist du denn bereit, auf etwas unterbelichtet äh unterbeleuchtete Weggefährten Rücksicht zu nehmen (die zweite dumme Frage).

Gruß
Hammelmäster*


----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, jetzt muß ich mich doch glatt vor dir erniedrigen, indem ich kleinlaut frage: "Ist meine 5-Watt-Sigma vernünftig?"



*Auf den Poden, Pursche.    und Nein, ist nicht sehr vernünftig*



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Oder anders, kannst du mir garantieren, dass die Trails hell geschottert sind



*Nein*



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du denn bereit, auf etwas unterbelichtet äh unterbeleuchtete Weggefährten Rücksicht zu nehmen (die zweite dumme Frage).



*Ausnahmsweise ja.*


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Oktober 2005)

@oas
Schäden sind beseitigt, heute abend geht klar

Ciao
Hammelflicker


----------



## bestson (18. Oktober 2005)

sorry fürs nicht erscheinen...
bin im stau auf der a1 völlig schutzlos steckengeblieben...
hätte mich schon gejuckt, das bike auszupacken, und die karre einfach stehen zu lassen!
beim nächsten mal fahr ich dann ´ne std. früher los.
der genervte bestson


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Oktober 2005)

bestson schrieb:
			
		

> sorry fürs nicht erscheinen...
> bin im stau auf der a1 völlig schutzlos steckengeblieben...
> hätte mich schon gejuckt, das bike auszupacken, und die karre einfach stehen zu lassen!
> beim nächsten mal fahr ich dann ´ne std. früher los.
> der genervte bestson


Jepp

habe dem OAS schon gesagt, dass du da wahrscheinlich drinne steckst, war echte kacke heute, aber ab Kreuz Nord lief's, so habe ich es noch kurz vor 18:00 geschafft.

Ansonsten: sehr schöne Tour, aber Bericht schreiben überlasse ich dem Hausherrn,

Gruß Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. Oktober 2005)

*Skandal: "Mit fast Neunzig durch den Wald"*

Wie das Szeneblatt der Jäger, "Der Dackelfreund", berichtete, wurden gestern im Bereich von Altenberg, NRW, zwei ältere Herrschaften gesichtet, die mit sogenannten Bergfahrrädern und entprechenden Lichtanlagen den dunklen Wald im Bereich Eifgenbach, Dhünntalsperre und Linnefebach unsicher gemacht haben. 

Um ihre wahren Identitäten zu verschleiern, wurden die Codenamen "Hammelhetzer" und "On any Sunday" verwendet. Kann denn keiner diesen Wahnsinn stoppen oder ist dies schon eine verschärfte Form von Altersstarrsinn? 

Um sachdienliche Hinweise zur Ergreifen dieser Greise wird gebeten und mit fünf Jägerschnitzeln belohnt.

Der Oberförster aka Volker mit dem Schießgewehr!


----------



## Enrgy (19. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der Oberförster aka Volker mit dem Schießgewehr!...


...war gestern selber im 7GB mit den Tomburgern unterwegs und durfte sich am Schein einer Lupine ergötzen *sabber*


----------



## mikkael (19. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *Skandal: "Mit fast Neunzig durch den Wald"*


Alter oder Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Oktober 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Alter oder Geschwindigkeit?


Ha,

von dir haben wir gestern gesprochen, na, hat's in den Ohren geklingelt  ?

Zu deiner Frage: Weder noch. Bekanntlich sind wir im Dunkeln gefahren, und die Einheit für Dunkelheit ist bekanntlich das DARK. Wir sind also mit 90 DARK durch den Wald gesaust. Wenn man berücksichtigt, dass selbst unter Laborbedingungen mit  absoluter Finsternis bisher nur Dunkelheiten von 300 DARK erreicht wurden, ist das mal gar nicht schlecht. Darum gibt's auch keine Bilder  .

Gruß
Hammelfopper


----------



## mikkael (19. Oktober 2005)

@HH
Es hat definitiv geklingelt! 

Gestern hab ich's mit aller Macht versucht mitzumachen, aber bin erst um sieben aus'm Büro rausgekommen. Also, keine Rede wert, wie so oft.


----------



## on any sunday (19. Oktober 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Alter oder Geschwindigkeit?



Traurigerweise war doch die Addition der beiden Nachtritter gemeint.  

DARK  Ich kenne nur Jonny Darko.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Oktober 2005)

Verzeihung!! 

Habe noch meine Lobhudelei vergessen. Während Herr Sonntag bei Tageslichttouren ja oft und gerne einen innigen, wenn auch für Aussenstehende völlig konfusen Dialog mit seinem GPS pflegt (gerne mit 180° Drehungen verbunden), fuhr Herr Sonntag bei Mondenschein ohne jede Irrung und Stopp zielsicher voran.

   

Hammelscherzer


----------



## on any sunday (20. Oktober 2005)

On any Saturday

Juhu, es staubt nicht mehr. Die Zeit der feuchten Wurzeln und dreckigen Bekleidung ist wieder da.   

Also ideale Bedingungen für eine Herbst Runde mit Herrn Sonntag am Samstag, den 22.10. Es wird alles mitgenommen, was das Bergische so zu bieten hat, drei Talsperren, Wupperberge Crossing, X,Y,Z Wege, fiese Steigungen, dumme Kommentare, Schweiß und Tränen, das alles auf ca. 60 km und 1200 HM.

Bei Bedarf bitte hier eintragen


----------



## andy_b (21. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> On any Saturday
> 
> Juhu, es staubt nicht mehr. Die Zeit der feuchten Wurzeln und dreckigen Bekleidung ist wieder da.
> 
> ...



bin dabei und freue mich auf fiese Steigungen, Tränen etc., aber was ist bei fiesem Wetter ? Die Vorhersage ist zumindest sehr fies ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (21. Oktober 2005)

Diesmal ist keine Postkarte unterwegs, stattdessen das: 


 

- - - und nun back to business - - - 

Hallo Michael,

angesichts der Teilnehmeranzahl bei den Tomburgern wird die Tour am nächsten Wochenende wahrscheinlich eher zum Strassenfest. Jetzt überlege ich mir doch was anderes zu unternehmen. 

Daher werde ich am Samstag früh nach Rodalben fahren, fürs Wochenende. Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten fürs Zelten:  *1* oder *2*, ansonsten gibt's genug Möglichkeiten im Hotel bzw Pension in der Umgebung.

Also, sag Bescheid.. Bin zwar zZ *null fit* aber morgen dabei. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (21. Oktober 2005)

andy_b schrieb:
			
		

> bin dabei und freue mich auf fiese Steigungen, Tränen etc., aber was ist bei fiesem Wetter ? Die Vorhersage ist zumindest sehr fies ...



Ich habe mir die optimistischste Vorhersage  rausgesucht, da sieht es gut aus. Sollte es aber morgen Dauerregen geben, werde ich die Tour spätestens bis 9:30 Uhr hier absagen.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Oktober 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> angesichts der Teilnehmeranzahl bei den Tomburgern wird die Tour am nächsten Wochenende wahrscheinlich eher zum Strassenfest. Jetzt überlege ich mir doch was anderes zu unternehmen.
> 
> ...



Wahre Worte. Mit über 20 Mann über den Trail macht keinen Spaß mehr. Muß sich Uwe überlegen, wie er das händelt. Kann ja kein Trailverbot über die Sieghöhen für z.B. Herren SIT verhängen.  

Rodalben wäre eine Alternative, kann aber noch nicht fest zusagen, da ich wahrscheinlich den 31. frei nehme und dann, je nach Wetterlage, mit meinem Motorfulli unterwegs sein werde.

Dann hoffen wir mal für morgen auf trockenes Wetter.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (21. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wahre Worte. Mit über 20 Mann über den Trail macht keinen Spaß mehr. Muß sich Uwe überlegen, wie er das händelt. Kann ja kein Trailverbot über die Sieghöhen für z.B. Herren SIT verhängen.



Werd schauen, das ich Oli oder meinen Bruder noch als Guide bekomme. Wenn nicht, dann bleibt es leider bei dem 12 Personen Limit......so leid mir das auch tut.


----------



## mikkael (21. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Werd schauen, das ich Oli oder meinen Bruder noch als Guide bekomme. Wenn nicht, dann bleibt es leider bei dem 12 Personen Limit......so leid mir das auch tut.


Hallo Uwe,

obwohl einer der ersten der sich angemeldet hat, werde ich nun Platz machen. Mit etwa 35 Bikern wünsche ich Dir (Karin u. Oli) eine glückliche Hand und viel Spass!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (21. Oktober 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> obwohl einer der ersten der sich angemeldet hat, werde ich nun Platz machen. Mit etwa 35 Bikern wünsche ich Dir (Karin u. Oli) eine glückliche Hand und viel Spass!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Danke Cheffe, da ich Nr. 13 auf der Liste bin, darf ich nun in den erlauchten Kreis der Teilnehmer eintreten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (21. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Cheffe, da ich Nr. 13 auf der Liste bin, darf ich nun in den erlauchten Kreis der Teilnehmer eintreten...


Glaub' mir, Volki, ich hab's deinetwegen gemacht. Was tut man alles für seine Freunde??


----------



## Enrgy (21. Oktober 2005)

*snief*  Danke!












PS: aber wer weiß, wie das Wetter wird, vielleicht bleib ich lieber im Bett...


----------



## on any sunday (22. Oktober 2005)

Wegen der miesen Wettervorhersage und den Wetteraussichten aus meinem Zimmerfenster wird die Bergische Tour heute abgesagt.


----------



## M.Panzer (23. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der miesen Wettervorhersage und den Wetteraussichten aus meinem Zimmerfenster wird die Bergische Tour heute abgesagt.



Na da bin ich aber froh das ich um 9Uhr 30 nicht aus dem Bett gekommen bin, und doch mit den 7-Hillern unterwegs war. Denn das Wetter hier am Rhein war gestern Nachmittag echt super. Gruß Micha.


----------



## on any sunday (25. Oktober 2005)

Laut Wetterbericht soll ja der Frühling wieder ausbrechen. Um diesen wieder einzufangen:

Nightride mit Herrn Sonntag am 27.10. Es geht so Richtung Altenberg, Dhünntalsperre, je nach Lust und Laune des Guides. Vernünftiges Licht ist Vorraussetzung, da es ziemlich trailig werden kann. ca. 30 km und 600 Hm.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch


----------



## mikkael (25. Oktober 2005)

Mikele,

hast du was neues bezüglich WE??

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (25. Oktober 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Mikele,
> 
> hast du was neues bezüglich WE??
> 
> VG Mikkael



Genaues weiß ich erst am Donnerstag, bin da etwas fremdgesteuert.


----------



## on any sunday (31. Oktober 2005)

Ratet mal wo der Herr Sonntag dieses Wochenende war  

Als Tipp







Kennt übrigens einer dieses putzige blaue Kerlchen? Hat mich die ganze Zeit verfolgt und lies sich nicht abschütteln. Machte merkwürdige Laute mit einem stark finnischen/türkischen Akzent und hat seinen Bau irgendwo nördlich von Köln. Sachdienliche Hinweise nimmt jedes Tierheim an.   

Noch ein Tipp.






Warnung!  Nach der Vogelgrippe erreicht uns das sogenannte Fatty Fieber, es taucht vermehrt im Raum Rodalben auf und befällt vor allem Bergradfahrer. Es bewirkt ein grenzdebiles Lächeln von mindestens 6 Stunden. Bitte den Betroffenen nicht ansprechen, er wird sowieseo nur wirres Zeug stammeln.






So, mehr folgt irgendwann, ich muß ja heute arbeiten.   

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ratet mal wo der Herr Sonntag dieses Wochenende war


Mikkael hat mir die Bilder schon gezeigt. Wirklich eine Reise wert.   Nur solltet ihr demnächst absprechen, wer das Zelt einpackt. Ihr wart wohl schon "grenzdebil" ob der Vorfreude...


----------



## on any sunday (2. November 2005)

*M & M im finsteren Pfälzer Wald oder über die logistischen Feinheiten des Zeltens* 

Auch der schönste Indian Summer soll zu Ende gehen und so beschlossen der Mikkael und der Herr Sonntach sich südwärts zu Saumägen und Sandsteinen aufzumachen. Der Rodalbener Felsenweg, in Fachkreisen auch Fatty genannt, und die leckeren Trails des pfälzernen Waldes lockten. 

Vorab: Ja, es handelt sich hier um Rheinland Pfalz und das Bergradeln auf unter 2 m breiten Wegen wird hier mit Forstautobahnen nicht unter 20 km Länge bestraft. Also wie immer schön brav zu den lieben Mitbenutzern sein.

Dank GPS trafen wir 1 Stunde später als geplant in Rodalben ein. Nach etwas Rumgegurke wurde auch ein Parkplatz gefunden, der sich als Startpunkt zum Felsenweg eignete.





Kennt übrigens einer dieses putzige blaue Kerlchen? Hat mich die ganze Zeit verfolgt und lies sich nicht abschütteln. Machte merkwürdige Laute mit einem stark finnischen/türkischen Akzent und hat seinen Bau irgendwo nördlich von Köln. Sachdienliche Hinweise nimmt jedes Tierheim an.

Dank der guten Beschilderung, immer dem F folgen, konnte der Einstieg schnell gefunden werden und wir machten uns im Uhrzeigersinn, für alle Digitalisten, das ist rechtsörum, daran, die Trails zu suchen





und es begann wie versprochen und hörte irgendwie nie auf





falls man auf einen breiten Weg traf, immer in den nächsten Trail rein, verkehrte Welt.





etwas Schwindelfreiheit war auch angesagt





Kopffreiheit sowieso.





So trailt man vor sich hin und denkt, irgendwann muß es doch aufhören, tut es aber nicht.

Perfektes Wetter, perfekte Farben, der F Weg  geht übrigens hier nach oben.





Höhlenmensch grüßt Fahrradmensch  





Hoch über Rodalben





ist little Moab





Langsam wird es öde, noch immer Singeltrails und Sandsteine in allen Variationen





Irgendwann kommt wieder Rodalben in Sicht und so steuern wir den Parkplatz an. In der irrigen Annahme, das die Tour zu Ende ist, entledigt sich Mikkael seine Bikeklamotten. Leider hat der böse Mann nur die Karte studiert und noch die jungfräuliche nordöstlich Schleife entdeckt. Mikkael ist eindeutig kein Schnellanzieher!

Leidend, aber ohne zu Meckern, wird von ihm die Tour zu Ende gebracht, bei den Trails kennt ein Indianer keinen Schmerz.

Traumtour! Über 40 km Singeltrail, fast komplett fahrbar und ohne große technische Schwierigkeiten. Außer uns waren nur noch ca. 8 Wanderer und 6 Biker unterwegs; was bei dem Wetter schon sehr erstaunlich war! Wird wohl nicht der Normalfall sein  und deshalb lieber ein langes Wochenende einplanen und dann wochentags fahren.

Schließlich gibt es in der Umgebung noch weiter feine Trails und ausgeschilderte Touren http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/ 

Wir wollten uns am nächsten Tag die Tour 4 vornehmen. Aber erst wurde eine Unterkunft für die Nacht erforderlich und so wurde auf dem nächstgelegenen Campingplatz eingecheckt. 

Im Schein der Taschenlampe schnappte sich Unbekannter Nr.1 einen Packsack und wollte auspacken. Unbekannter Nr.2 merkte an, was er denn mit seinen Sachen wollte. Unbekannter Nr.1 meinte, er wolle das Zelt auspacken. Unbekannter Nr.2 sagte daraufhin, das dort kein Zelt drin wäre. Unbekannter Nr.1 erwähnte, das es ihm auch an einem Zelt mangelt. Laaaaanges Schweigen. 

Dank dieser logistischen Problematik wurde schnellstens der Platz der Schmach verlassen und sich in Trippstadt eine feste Bleibe gesucht, der Abend endete dann aber doch noch mit einem leckeren Mahl und schwarzem Bier. Prost!

Am nächsten Morgen wurde dann die Tour 4 in Angriff genommen.  Nachdem der Einstieg gefunden wurde,





erwartete uns ein feiner Trail zum Johanniskreuz hin und wieder zurück. Die Auschilderung ist wirklich gut und die Streckenwahl führt tatsächlich auch über Wege, die unter 2 m sind. 





Natürlich waren wir vom Felsenweg verwöhnt, dafür befanden wir uns aber auf höchst legalen Wegen und es war eine abwechslungsreiche Mischung aus breiteren Wegen und Trails. Einmal sind wir vom rechten Weg abgekommen, was uns aber dafür einen kleinen alpinen Trail bescherte, der uns wieder auf die Strecke führte.

Außerdem habe ich die Strecke optimiert und wir haben Hochspeyer auf den blau/weißen Wanderweg angesteuert, der von der Höhenstrasse abzweigt, sehr empfehlenswert!





Auf dem Rückweg sind wir noch an der Weltachse vorbeigekommen





und sind dort Richtung Erdmittelpunkt abgefahren.





Insgesamt ein sehr schönes Wochenende, das der perfekte Ausklang der warmen und staubigen Jahreszeit war. Wird auf jeden Fall wiederholt.

Ach so, als Anhang noch die GPS Tracks, sind aber Dank der guten Ausschilderung nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (2. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *...
> ...
> ...Im Schein der Taschenlampe schnappte sich Unbekannter Nr.1 einen Packsack und wollte auspacken. Unbekannter Nr.2 merkte an, was er denn mit seinen Sachen wollte. Unbekannter Nr.1 meinte, er wolle das Zelt auspacken. Unbekannter Nr.2 sagte daraufhin, das dort kein Zelt drin wäre. Unbekannter Nr.1 erwähnte, das es ihm auch an einem Zelt mangelt. Laaaaanges Schweigen.
> 
> ...


*


Schön, wenn man noch über sich selbst lachen kann  

mancheiner muß das jeden Tag...  

Bis denn

Jürgen*


----------



## mikkael (3. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *M & M im finsteren Pfälzer Wald oder über die logistischen Feinheiten des Zeltens*.. Insgesamt ein sehr schönes Wochenende, das der perfekte Ausklang der warmen und staubigen Jahreszeit war.


Super Bericht, Mikele, wie immer! 

Das gehört zu einem der besten Bike-Wochenenden, die ich je hatte. Es ist zweifelsfrei ein einmaliges Bikererlebnis, 6 Stunden lang ausschliesslich Singletrail zu fahren, alles bei dem besten Wetter was man sich wünschen kann. 

Dabei die hervorragende Begleitung: ein sehr angenehmer Zeitgenosse, Herr Sonntag, Langeweile null, Unterhaltungswert 1a!

Das Grinsen im Gesicht könnte ansteckend werden! 

Mein Bike wurde feierlich auf den Namen *"Rodalben F"* getauft. 

..und beim nächsten Mal gibt es ein Ersatzzelt! 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wird auf jeden Fall wiederholt.


Der *M* steht bereit! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (3. November 2005)

On any Saturday

Juhu, es staubt nicht mehr. Die Zeit der feuchten Wurzeln und dreckigen Bekleidung ist wieder da.  

Also ideale Bedingungen für eine Herbst Runde mit Herrn Sonntag am Samstag, den 05.11. Es wird alles mitgenommen, was das Bergische so zu bieten hat, drei Talsperren, Wupperberge Crossing, X,Y,Z Wege, fiese Steigungen, dumme Kommentare, Schweiß und Tränen, das alles auf ca. 60 km und 1200 HM.

Bei Bedarf bitte hier eintragen Blood, sweat and tears


----------



## Happy_User (4. November 2005)

So,

habe mich einmal angemeldet. 
Bei 60 km und 1200 hm müsste ja der meiste Teil der Strecke trocken sein. 

Grüße

 HU


----------



## on any sunday (5. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> On any Saturday
> 
> Juhu, es staubt nicht mehr. Die Zeit der feuchten Wurzeln und dreckigen Bekleidung ist wieder da.
> 
> Also ideale Bedingungen für eine Herbst Runde mit Herrn Sonntag am Samstag, den 05.11. Es wird alles mitgenommen, was das Bergische so zu bieten hat, drei Talsperren, Wupperberge Crossing, X,Y,Z Wege, fiese Steigungen, dumme Kommentare, Schweiß und Tränen, das alles auf ca. 60 km und 1200 HM.[/URL]



Endlich ist der Warmduscher Indian Summer weg und schon erscheint der ächte döuschte Herbst mit nabentiefen Matschlöchern, glitschigen Wurzeln, eingesauten Klamotten, Schmierseifenasphalt und wagen Wettervorhersagen. 

Davon war leider auch die heutige Tour betroffen, zu der sich aus der fernen Eifel Herr Happy und der eingeborene Roadrunner eingefunden hatten.  Pünktlich zum Start verzog sich die Sonne und fette Wolken machten sich über den bergischen Bergen breit. 

Aus einer lockeren Sightseentour über die schönsten Trails und Kulturgüter wie der Dhünntalsperre, Müngstener Brücke etc. wurde nichts. Im lockeren Auf und Ab wurde zwar noch der Bogen über die Dhünntalsperre trocken bewältigt, am Umkehrpunkt im Eifgental erhöhte sich aber die Luftfeuchtigkeit und vor der Sengbachtalsperre erreichte uns der typische bergische Landregen. Damit war der Spaßfaktor gegen Null und die drei Beteiligten einigten sich auf den schnellsten Weg zum Auto bzw. nach Hause. Gibt es was Schöneres als bei 8 Grad und Regen über die Strasse zu fahren? Eindeutig ja.  Pech für Holger, obwohl, es war eindeutig keine Warmduschertour. Hoffe, du hast trotzdem ein wenig Spaß gehabt.   

Grüsse

Matschele


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... einigten sich auf den schnellsten Weg zum Auto bzw. nach Hause. Gibt es was Schöneres als bei 8 Grad und Regen über die Strasse zu fahren?



und mir schreibste, dass du bei unter 10° nicht Strasse fährst.   .

Also, bei mir in der Börde was zwar was windig aber von oben trocken  . Und das bei ÜBER 10°.


----------



## on any sunday (5. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> und mir schreibste, dass du bei unter 10° nicht Strasse fährst.   .
> 
> Also, bei mir in der Börde was zwar was windig aber von oben trocken  . Und das bei ÜBER 10°.



So hat halt jeder seine Börde zu tragen.


----------



## Enrgy (5. November 2005)

War heut kurz von 12 bis 3 in 7GB, da wars auch trocken, zumindest von oben.


----------



## Happy_User (5. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich ist der Warmduscher Indian Summer weg und schon erscheint der ächte döuschte Herbst mit nabentiefen Matschlöchern, glitschigen Wurzeln, eingesauten Klamotten, Schmierseifenasphalt und wagen Wettervorhersagen.
> 
> Davon war leider auch die heutige Tour betroffen, zu der sich aus der fernen Eifel Herr Happy und der eingeborene Roadrunner eingefunden hatten. Pünktlich zum Start verzog sich die Sonne und fette Wolken machten sich über den bergischen Bergen breit.
> 
> ...



Hi Matschele,

war eine feine Runde. Es hätte alles schlimmer kommen können.  Wir hätten zum Beispiel einen Platten in einem der seltenen Wadies haben können.  Oder aber auf der linken Spur auf der Autobahn stecken. ;-)
Müssen wir aber noch einmal wiederholen. Waren ein paar nette Wurzelpassagen dazwischen. 
Und wie es sich gehört, nix Regen vor meiner Haustür. mal sehen, ob ich morgen früh aus dem Bett komme, dann geht es noch einmal gen Belgien. 
[font=arial,helvetica]Sonntag, 06.11 2005[/font][font=arial,helvetica]Clermont sur Berwinne[/font][font=arial,helvetica]08:30[/font][font=arial,helvetica]12:30[/font][font=arial,helvetica]16 - 25 - 42[/font][font=arial,helvetica]Toertocht, Randonee, CTF[/font] 
Grüße

Happy Muddy User


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. November 2005)

@ Happy-linke-Spur-User

Daimlerfahrer = immer links...


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2005)

Es gibt Punkte, Baby!   

Deshalb, und weils immer noch relativ warm ist:

Nightride um die Dhünntalsperre, sozusagen Bergisch Classic in the dark, vernünftiges Licht mit einer Leuchtdauer von ca. 3 Stunden ist angesagt, max. müssten 40 km und 700 Hm vernichtet werden. Die Strecke beinhaltet kleine, fiese Steigungen, lange Flachstücke sind eher selten, geringe fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten (abgesehen vom Linnefetrail).

Eintrage, marsch, marsch 

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## mikkael (6. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ..vernünftiges Licht mit einer Leuchtdauer von ca. 3 Stunden ist angesagt..


Licht? What licht?  Die Dünndarmsperre wird doch _bliiind_ gefahren.. 
Ausserdem hält mein schei$%§ Mirage die 3 Stunden sowieso nie durch! 
Aber: bloß nicht meckern und pünktlich erscheinen.. i hobs, i hobs! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Roadrunner1 (6. November 2005)

Hi Mikele
Wollte mich noch für die Tour von Samstag bedanken. Hatte nachher aber eiskalte Füsse. War noch 35 min unterwegs. Bergab ging es dann doch etwas schneller.
Zu Hause angekommen hat es dann aufgehört zu regnen.
Zwar war es heute trocken aber die Trails hatten die Feuchtigkeit der letzten Woche. Das Bike wog 2kg mehr.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## mikkael (8. November 2005)

muss wieder endloooos schuften..


----------



## on any sunday (27. November 2005)

Für alle die keinen Bock haben sich bei 3 Grad und Regen oder Pappschnee nach draußen zu begeben, sehr unterhaltsam.

Augenübungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. November 2005)

Wenn ich Flimmern vor den Augen möchte, kann ich derzeit auch rausschauen. Schneit ziemlich heftig hier, schon wieder alles weiß.  
Werde mich wohl mal auf den Crosstrainer begeben und gemütlich in die Glotze schauen.


----------



## on any sunday (30. November 2005)

Große Runde um die Dhünntalsperre, es werden alle unnötigen Schleifen und fiesen Steigungen mitgenommen, es müssten ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm vernichtet werden. Die Strecke ist nicht ganz ohne, da Flachstücke eher selten sind. Geringe fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeiten. 

Samstag, 3.12., 11:00 Uhr


----------



## Manni (2. Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich morgen komme und mich durch Schneematsch, Regen und Schmodder quäle, erwarte ich aber vom Urgestein des Mountainbiking auch ein paar Geheimtrails   
P.S. Lampe ist endlich fertig, wann machste mal wieder nen Nightride?

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (2. Dezember 2005)

Tja, und ich habe am Samstag Ausgangssperre für die Dhünntalsperre..


----------



## Manni (2. Dezember 2005)

Na aber Sonntag biste doch dabei?   
Muß mich doch noch für die Arschkarte    bedanken   

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (2. Dezember 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich morgen komme und mich durch Schneematsch, Regen und Schmodder quäle, erwarte ich aber vom Urgestein des Mountainbiking auch ein paar Geheimtrails
> P.S. Lampe ist endlich fertig, wann machste mal wieder nen Nightride?
> Gruß Manni


An der Dhünntalsperre Geheimtrails? Wüßte ich aber was von.   Ich hoffe nur, das du dich benehmen kannst, hat sich Weibsvolk angemeldet. 

Aber anscheinend hast du doch schon Eindruck geschunden, du Kanone, du.   


			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe übrigens neulich Manni kennen gelernt. Der ist natürlich eine Kanone und sehr nett !
> 
> Grüße
> bikekiller



Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. Dezember 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> An der Dhünntalsperre Geheimtrails? Wüßte ich aber was von.   Ich hoffe nur, das du dich benehmen kannst, hat sich Weibsvolk angemeldet.
> 
> Aber anscheinend hast du doch schon Eindruck geschunden, du Kanone, du.
> 
> ...


Bestätigt Delgados Einschätzung, dass das sportliche Niveau bei den KFLern nicht überschätzt werden sollte    .

Aber warten wir mal die Wertung für Opa Sonntag ab, vielleicht ist der Blick für's Reale ja doch noch nicht völlig getrübt.  

Am Sonntag wäre ich u.U. mitgekommen, Samstag wird Asphalt gefressen.

Gruß
Bei Hammelunbeliebtmacher


----------



## Manni (2. Dezember 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> An der Dhünntalsperre Geheimtrails? Wüßte ich aber was von.   Ich hoffe nur, das du dich benehmen kannst, hat sich Weibsvolk angemeldet.
> 
> Aber anscheinend hast du doch schon Eindruck geschunden, du Kanone, du.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß eben was sich gehört   
Übrigens solltest du die Geschwindigkeit in schnell ändern. Einige weibliche Teilnehmerinnen werden hier sehr unterschätzt.   

Gruß Manni

P.S. Hammelhetzer: Von den Teilnehmern am Samstag ist keiner im KFL-Team  

Edit: Ok, jetzt schon. Auf den trifft deine Kritik aber sicher nicht zu


----------



## Montana (2. Dezember 2005)

Stimmt    , das würde ausser Schnegge auch keiner überleben    Wir fahren ja in diesem Jahr üblicherweise so einen 15 km/h Schnitt bei nicht zu vielen (max. 600) Höhenmetern. Sonst wäre es ja auch nicht KF*L*_ (eicht)_  

Lockere Grüsse   

Guido

Stimmt übrigens . Die Solanum ist verdammt konditionsstark    





			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß eben was sich gehört
> Übrigens solltest du die Geschwindigkeit in schnell ändern. Einige weibliche Teilnehmerinnen werden hier sehr unterschätzt.
> 
> Gruß Manni
> ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. Dezember 2005)

@Manni

Kritik, Kritik, welch strenges Wort  

Kleine Pöbelei oder Stänkerei hört sich viel freundlicher an  .

Die Herrschaften Manni und OaS sind mir i.Ü. bekannt  

Gruß
Hammelverpreller

P.S: am Sonntag wäre doch eine gute Gelegenheit, mich leiden zu lassen - siehe LMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (2. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: am Sonntag wäre doch eine gute Gelegenheit, mich leiden zu lassen - siehe LMB



Sorry kann nicht, schon verplant.
Komm doch einfach auch zum Team Tomburg.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. Dezember 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry kann nicht, schon verplant.
> Komm doch einfach auch zum Team Tomburg.


Ich bin drei, viermal die Woche nachts unterwegs.

*ICH HASSE DUNKELHEIT!!!*


----------



## Handlampe (2. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin drei, viermal die Woche nachts unterwegs.
> 
> *ICH HASSE DUNKELHEIT!!!*




Nicht jammern, Dieda.....wenn du am Sonntag schnell genug fährst, kommst du sogar noch im Hellen am Weihnachtsmarkt an- nagut- einen 35'er Schnitt müsstest du schon hinzaubern- ist aber doch für so eine Rakete wie dich kein Problem, oder


----------



## Schnegge (2. Dezember 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Hammelhetzer: Von den Teilnehmern am Samstag ist keiner im KFL-Team
> Edit: Ok, jetzt schon. Auf den trifft deine Kritik aber sicher nicht zu





			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Bestätigt Delgados Einschätzung, dass das sportliche Niveau bei den KFLern nicht überschätzt werden sollte    .:


Muss hier wohl mal die Stimme für meine Team- und KFL-Kollegen erheben...  

Also auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, einige der Jungs und Mädels können auch schneller...  und machen das auch gerne  .
Aber die KFL-Ausritte stehen nun mal hauptsächlich unter dem Motte abends mal ne lockere Runde zu drehen   und auch mal Tratschpausen einzulegen (...Hallo Gertrud  )... 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Michael,
schöne Tour gestern   - und so viele Teilnehmer!  
Der Schnee hat ein bißchen gezehrt; aufgrund der Witterungsverhältnisse war die Route aber gut gewählt.
Am Ende hatte ich , wie Du ja auch angekündigt hattest 1.000 HM auf dem Tacho   
Bis zum nächsten Mal - Dienstag ?!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (5. Dezember 2005)

Schließe mich Bernd an.

Gewohnt gute Veranstaltung  .

Beim nächsten mal könnte noch jemand Glühwein und Plätzchen mitbringen


----------



## Solanum (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi 

Hat mir gut bei euch gefallen. Wenn ich darf komme ich wieder mal mit. War ne schöne Tour, dank an den Guide.

bis dann bzw. ggf. bis heute abend 
Solanum


----------



## Manni (7. Dezember 2005)

Besser spät als nie. Hier die Bilder vom Samstag. Es war wie immer, nur schlimmer  
Eine feucht-fröhliche Veranstaltung mit schwierigen Bodenverhältnissen und fiesen Anstiegen in nasser Schneepampe      Die Abfahrten verlangten Fingerspitzengefühl, die Uphills Schwimmflossen. Also genau die richtige Mischung um eine unübersichtiliche Horde Wahnsinniger hinter dem warmen Ofen hervorzulocken   Wer würde hier auch ein kuscheliges TV-Wochenende auf der Couch der legendäre Dhünntalsperrentour vorziehen  















Richtig: Keiner   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Dezember 2005)

Wo hat Kollege Delgado denn diese geschmackvollen "Pink Panther" Handschuhe her??? 

Glückwunsch Michael, die Teile haben was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hat Kollege Delgado denn diese geschmackvollen "Pink Panther" Handschuhe her???
> 
> Glückwunsch Michael, die Teile haben was



Danke, sind leider bei der Tour kaputt gegangen   

Dabei hab' ich die erst vor 14 Jahren beim Riedel in Höhenberg gekauft.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, sind leider bei der Tour kaputt gegangen
> 
> Dabei hab' ich die erst vor 14 Jahren beim Riedel in Höhenberg gekauft.


Keiner von uns bleibt von Schicksalsschlägen verschont...


----------



## Ommer (7. Dezember 2005)

die gleichen hab ich auch damals bei Riedel gekauft, und ne Manitou I.

...was machen die Riedels Brüder wohl zur Zeit?

Gruß Achim


----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> die gleichen hab ich auch damals bei Riedel gekauft, und ne Manitou I.
> 
> ...was machen die Riedels Brüder wohl zur Zeit?
> 
> Gruß Achim




Manitou I hatte ich auch. War bei < 0°Grad immer 'ne Starrgabel.

Was die Riedels heute machen?   

Thomas hatte ein Mietshaus gekauft. Vielleicht Frührente


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Dezember 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> die gleichen hab ich auch damals bei Riedel gekauftGruß Achim


"Meine Herren hört mich an, rosa Handschuh trägt der Gentleman" ist also kein bloßer Modetrend, sondern mehr eine Weltanschauung  ?

Ja, die strengen einsamen Winter im Bergischen...


----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> "Meine Herren hört mich an, rosa Handschuh trägt der Gentleman" ist also kein bloßer Modetrend, sondern mehr eine Weltanschauung  ?
> 
> Ja, die strengen einsamen Winter im Bergischen...



Für die _richtige_ Weltanschauung hab' ich noch ne rosa Brille   





PS: Die Winter sind hier nicht mehr so streng und einsam wie früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (7. Dezember 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Besser spät als nie. Hier die Bilder vom Samstag. Es war wie immer, nur schlimmer
> Eine feucht-fröhliche Veranstaltung mit schwierigen Bodenverhältnissen und fiesen Anstiegen in nasser Schneepampe      Die Abfahrten verlangten Fingerspitzengefühl, die Uphills Schwimmflossen. Also genau die richtige Mischung um eine unübersichtiliche Horde Wahnsinniger hinter dem warmen Ofen hervorzulocken   Wer würde hier auch ein kuscheliges TV-Wochenende auf der Couch der legendäre Dhünntalsperrentour vorziehen
> 
> 
> ...



So, Schluß mit dem Gequatsche die Herren Hammelfi&%er, Delschwado etc.  

Mein Ghostwriter König Manni hat es eigentlich schon vortrefflich zusammengefasst. 

Trotz der zu erwartenden Schlammschlacht fanden sich am Schöllerhof die Damen und Herren Manni, Solanum,Schnegge, v6bastian, crasher1973, mkduc, Bernd aus Holz und Delgado ein. Diese illustre Truppe machte sich auf den Weg Richtung Dhünntalsperre. Schon im Dhünntal erfreute man sich an dem aufgeweichten Schmelzwasserboden, der sich feucht und braun besonders bei den Leuten mit ohne Schutzblech unvorteilhaft niederschlug.

Wo es nicht braun war, war es weiss, und das nicht zu knapp. Bergab waren also Steuerkünste gefragt, bergauf setzte die weisse Pest dem Vortrieb oft ein jehes Ende.

Trotzdem wurden wie versprochen alle unnötigen Schleifen, Steigungen und  raren Trails mitgenommen. Der Guide wusste die Truppe durch strategisches Vorfahrenlassen und Zurückbrüllen einzubremsen. Angesichts der kraftraubenden Bodenverhältnisse wurde aber die Schleife um die Vorsperre ausgelassen, was ein dankbares Lächeln auf einige Gesichter zauberte.

Ohne Verluste an Material und Mitfahrern wurde wieder der Schöllerhof erreicht und da keine Klagen geäußerst wurden, scheint die Runde, trotz der harten Bedingungen, gefallen zu haben. Bis zur nächsten Schlammschlacht.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Delgado (9. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> "Meine Herren hört mich an, rosa Handschuh  trägt der Gentleman" ist also kein bloßer Modetrend, sondern mehr eine Weltanschauung  ?
> 
> Ja, die strengen einsamen Winter im Bergischen...











Ohne Worte


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Worte


Was soll man dazu noch sagen    .

Schon klar, warum er uns den Mund verbieten will


----------



## on any sunday (9. Dezember 2005)

Aarrrghh, ich hasse alte Männer mit guten Gedächnis und genug Ausdauer, diesen Thread zu durchsuchen.


----------



## on any sunday (9. Dezember 2005)

Best of Rureifel mit Herrn Sonntag am Samstag, den 10.12.

Ab Großhau werden die Muskeln auf breiten Wegen auf Betriebstemperatur gebracht, aber schnell führt uns eine schöne Singeltrailschleife Richtung Kleinhau, am Krawutschketurm wird das Kalltal über den allseits beliebten Singeltrail erreicht. Für die nächsten 15 km ist Schluß mit kleinen Wegen, dafür geht es durch eins der schönsten Flußtäler und Höhenmeter werden trotzdem gesammelt. 

Ab der Kalltalsperre führt der Weg ca. 5 km nur bergauf,  es folgt die vermutlich längste Abfahrt der Gegend, die wir aber nicht vollständig ausnutzen und uns links in die Büsche schlagen. Die nächsten ca. 8 km nach Roetgen werden auf Singeltrails vernichtet. 

Wer sich danach wieder auf Forstautobahnen freut, wird enttäuscht, bis Vicht sind breite Wege in der Minderheit und danach erfolgt der Aufstieg über Trails, die erst kurz vor der Wehebachtalsperre wieder zu Forstwegen mutieren. Aber keine Panik, kurz hinter der Talsperre wird es wieder eng und das Ziel ist nur noch ein paar Kilometer entfernt.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein 70 km und 1300 Hm zu bewältigen. 

Eine Mitnahme von Radbeleuchtung wäre auch nicht verkehrt, bei eventuellen Pannen könnte es zum Schluß im Wald schon etwas dunkel werden.


Die Veranstaltung findet nur bei eingetragenen Teilnehmern statt. Ab Köln Nord könnte ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch


----------



## Manni (9. Dezember 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Best of Rureifel mit Herrn Sonntag am Samstag, den 10.12.
> 
> Ab Großhau werden die Muskeln auf breiten Wegen auf Betriebstemperatur gebracht, aber schnell führt uns eine schöne Singeltrailschleife Richtung Kleinhau, am Krawutschketurm wird das Kalltal über den allseits beliebten Singeltrail erreicht. Für die nächsten 15 km ist Schluß mit kleinen Wegen, dafür geht es durch eins der schönsten Flußtäler und Höhenmeter werden trotzdem gesammelt.
> 
> ...




  Jetzt hab ich mich schon mit meinem Team im langweiligen Bergischen verabredet. Mal sehen ob ich da wieder rauskomme.
Ansonsten viel Spaß


----------



## andy_b (9. Dezember 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hab ich mich schon mit meinem Team im langweiligen Bergischen verabredet. Mal sehen ob ich da wieder rauskomme.
> Ansonsten viel Spaß



Soso,

das Bergische ist also langweilig.    

Dann solltest du dich ab jetzt "King of the boring Wupperberge" nennen   
und deine zukünftigen Tourenausschreibungen mit diesem Adjektiv beschreiben.

Bei zukünftigen gemeinsamen Ausfahrten könnte ein Cross-Check oder ähnliches für Abwechslung sorgen.  

Gruß Andy


----------



## Manni (9. Dezember 2005)

andy_b schrieb:
			
		

> Soso,
> 
> das Bergische ist also langweilig.
> 
> ...




Okok, da fehlten nur ein paar         
Habe nun keine Mühe gescheut, die Tour abgesagt, mein Team bestochen und werde nun am Samstag mitkommen.   

Lohnt es sich das Rad fürs Grobe einzupacken?   
Außerdem könnte man im Konvoi fahren? Würde mich dann an deine Stoßstange heften. Der Schreiner kütt auch mit.

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (9. Dezember 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Okok, da fehlten nur ein paar
> Habe nun keine Mühe gescheut, die Tour abgesagt, mein Team bestochen und werde nun am Samstag mitkommen.
> 
> Lohnt es sich das Rad fürs Grobe einzupacken?
> ...



Sehr vernünftig, mit so langweiligen, gewaltbereiten Typen wie andy_b durch langweilige Bergische zu fahren ist ja auch nüscht.   

Für die Trailorgie nach der Halbzeit kann es nicht genug Federweg sein, ist nicht steil, aber wurzelig und steinig.

Konvoi geht klar, wir treffen uns auf dem ALDI Parkplatz in Köln Pesch (Kreuz Köln Nord Richtung Krefeld, Abfahrt Richtung Chorweiler, dann links Richtung Pesch, an Aral Tankstelle rechts) um 9:45 Uhr. Pünktlich  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## JürgenK (10. Dezember 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ..
> .. um 9:45 Uhr. Pünktlich
> 
> ...




oh,ooh,oooh, ich hoffe, du weißt, mit wem du sprichst.  
Würd ja auch gern mitkommen, hab aber momentan einen kleinen zeitlichen (konditionellen) Engpaß.  

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolt siewerts (12. Dezember 2005)

wow, das war auf jedenfall meine längste offroadtour seit 29 jahren. 95km bei 1400hm, wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, wäre ich bestimmt auf dem sofa geblieben. 
vielen dank an mischaehl, 1. fürs untertreiben bei der tourenbeschreibung (obwohl mich die aufforderung, licht mitzubringen bei einem tourstart um 11h schon stutzig hätte machen müssen) und 2. für das traumwetter mit knallender sonne, rosarotem abendrot, strahlendem abendstern und gleißendem mondschein. und natürlich für die coolen trails zwischendurch  bin schon auf mannis bilder gespannt...
viele grüße, jan


----------



## Manni (12. Dezember 2005)

kolt siewerts schrieb:
			
		

> wow, das war auf jedenfall meine längste offroadtour seit 29 jahren. 95km bei 1400hm, wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, wäre ich bestimmt auf dem sofa geblieben.
> vielen dank an mischaehl, 1. fürs untertreiben bei der tourenbeschreibung (obwohl mich die aufforderung, licht mitzubringen bei einem tourstart um 11h schon stutzig hätte machen müssen) und 2. für das traumwetter mit knallender sonne, rosarotem abendrot, strahlendem abendstern und gleißendem mondschein. und natürlich für die coolen trails zwischendurch  bin schon auf mannis bilder gespannt...
> viele grüße, jan



Da passt auch der Spruch auf seiner HP. Ich zitiere mal:

"Tour mit einem der schönsten Eifeltäler, eine der längsten Abfahrten und einen der besten Singeltrails in der Rureifel. *Kann im Winter auch zur kleinen Expedition ausarten* ;-). " 
  
Wir hätten es wissen müssen.    Aber er war wieder mal eine geniale Runde und mit der Singletrailabfahrt hast du auch nicht zu viel versprochen. Anlieger, Wurzeltrails    Da wurde das Freak mal endlich artgerecht bewegt. 
Nur für die Top10 der längsten Einheiten haben die 7 Stunden noch nicht gereicht. Herr Sonntag da muss noch was gehen   

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (12. Dezember 2005)

kolt siewerts schrieb:
			
		

> ..untertreiben bei der tourenbeschreibung (obwohl mich die aufforderung, licht mitzubringen bei einem tourstart um 11h schon stutzig hätte machen müssen)


Tja, es passiert zwar nicht oft, aber wenn Mikele sich "verrechnet", ist es erfahrungsgemäß keine angenehme Sache für die Oberschenkel!


----------



## on any sunday (12. Dezember 2005)

Die ultimative Rureifelwintermarathonnightride Nachbetrachtung oder 4 Feinde müsst ihr sein.

Leichtsinnigerweise folgten auf den Aufruf ins unbekannte Gebiet der fernen Rureifel die Herren Manni, schreiner2 und kolt siewerts. Nachdem sich die Falschrheinseiter bei Feinkost Albrecht noch die notwendige Wegzehrung erbettelt hatten, wurde ohne Umwege der Startpunkt in Großhau angesteuert.

Die Eifel empfing uns mit schönstem Sonnenschein, den Temperaturen nach kalt, aber herzlich. Am Ende der ersten Trailschleife bei Kleinhau tauchte die erste Verzögerung in Form von Jägern auf, die es in ganzen Rudeln im Wald trieben, oder so.   Auf jeden Fall wurden wir des Waldes verwiesen und durften die ersten ungeplanten Kilometer drehen. Doch noch kannte sich der Guide aus und so wurde als nächstes der Krawutschketurm angesteuert, der sich aber gegen eine gleichzeitige Besteigung von 3 Männern, meinereiner mag keine freihstehenden Bauten, mittels einer Absperrung unter Lebensgefahr wehrte. Kurz kam beim Guide mit Blick auf Nideggen der Gedanke auf, diese Trails noch in die Tour einzubauen. Doch dieser Gedanke wurde schnell wieder verworfen, es sollte ja kein Marathon werden.   

Der Trail ins Kalltal zauberte bei allen Beteiligten ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht, danach gab es eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu lachen bzw. zu trailen. Es ging halt ohne weitere Vorkommnisse durchs schöne Kalltal, nicht aufregend, dafür aber zügig fahrbar, wir brauchen ja die Punkte. 

Täler sind meist von Bergen umgeben und deshalb steuerte die Radgemeinschaft aus dem kallenden Tal das Jägerhaus an, etwa 6 km bergauf. Es wurde kundgetan, das der Aufstieg ja fast alpine Dimensionen hätte, die Alpen mögen ihm verzeihen.   und auf der sonnendurchfluteten Kalltalsperre wurde gepaust, bevor sich die Mannschaft die restlichen Höhenmeter erkämpfte. 

Von jetzt an ging es bergab, aber nicht lange. Der Guide verwies auf einen unaufälligen Abzweig und ließ den Mitfahrer mit reichlich Federweg die Vorfahrt und die Anlieger frei.   Abgesehen von einer kleinen Dreckeinlage an der Dreilägertalsperre, wurde bis Roetgen kein Trail ausgelassen und nach der üblichen Irrfahrt durch dieses Sch%&ßkaff, ähh, ich meinte Perle der Eifel  , wurde sich an der Tankstelle verpflegt.

Langsam dämmerte    es dem Guide, daß das mit der Beleuchtung durchaus seine Berechtigung haben könnte. So wurde noch der Nordwanderweg befahren, aber am Wasserwerk ins Vichtbachtal abgebogen, schöne, neue Forstautobahn  . Dort meinte der Guide noch was von Abkürzung und so. Leider hatte ihn dann der breite Weg so verwirrt, das er ein kleines Brückchen übersah und aus der Abkürzung eine kleine Schleife über Vennwege und so wurde.  I`m so sorry! Glücklicherweise, leider unter Auslassung diverser Trails,  wurde Vicht dann doch noch bei zurückgehenden Tageslicht erreicht und die Trails Richtung Wehebachtalsperre angesteuert. Langsam verabschiedete sich der jetzt rote Planet und die Halogenschwerter wurden ausgepackt. Der Guide hatte passend zur Jahreszeit noch Glühwein im Angebot, aber der Rest der Mitstreiter verweigerte das gar köstliche Getränk, undankbares Pack.  Zur Strafe durfte es dann auf durch Reiter stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogenen Trails, die Höhen erklimmen. Im Schein des Mondes überquerte man noch die Wehebachtalsperre und machte sich über den Rennweg, noch ein linksliegengelassener Trails  Richtung Großhau auf, um den Qualen ein Ende zu setzen. 

Fazit: Eine für die Jahreszeit verschärfte Runde mit sehr leidensfähigen Menschen, die mir hoffentlich doch irgendwann vergeben werden, hat Herr siewerts ja schon getan.   Bin auch auf die Beweisfotos von Akte Manni 08/15 gespannt.

Have mercy

Mikele


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Dezember 2005)

Die Jägersequenz kann ich gleichfalls bestätigen. Es ist zwar so, dass auf der Erft keine Kreuzfahrtschiffe verkehren; die um einen umgepflügten Acker (angeblich war hier ein Hase gesichtet worden) versammelten Herrschaften hätten sowohl von der Anzahl als auch der Altersklasse (ab scheintot und darüber) hervorragend gepasst. So jedenfalls steigerten wir - nordöstlich von Elsig, Haputfriedhof Euskirchen - das Tempo, um dem einsetzenden schweren Büchsenfeuer zu entkommen.

In meiner ignoranten Art hatte ich noch die Vermutung ausgesprochen, dass dies wohl die gesamte Kreisjägerschaft EU gewesen sein dürfte - nun, das war wohl die DN Gegenveranstaltung.

Gruß
Hammelbeineschwinger


----------



## Manni (12. Dezember 2005)

Ja es war ein Traum  
Erst die Sonne über den Frühnebelfeldern 

 und dann noch drei nette Mitfahrer 

 in Guerillaoptik, die 

 an der Kalltalsperre 

 und auf den Wurzelteppichen 

 Opa Sonntags Halbpension 

 genossen.    Dir sei der kleine 25km Ausrutscher verziehen   

P.S. Mehr Photos auf meiner Homepage, ich will hier ja nicht, dass die Stubenhocker Heulkrämpfe bekommen   

Gruß Manni


----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2005)

Tja, Du hattest mich nur nach der Schneelage gefragt...die Umbaumaßnahmen auf dem Nordwanderweg hätte ich auch erwähnen können...


----------



## kolt siewerts (12. Dezember 2005)

hey manni, danke für die super fotos!


----------



## on any sunday (12. Dezember 2005)

Doch, schöne Fotos, besonders das hier







mach ich einfach mal groß, ist ja schließlich mein Wohnzimmer hier. Werde Manni als Hoffotografen anstellen.  

Apropo Fotos, beim Stöbern auf der Heimseite von manni habe ich noch folgendes Bild von Herrn Delgado entdeckt.



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Für die _richtige_ Weltanschauung hab' ich noch ne rosa Brille


 und nicht nur die. 






Gut Nächtle.

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (13. Dezember 2005)

Boah ey ...

Dafür hier das gut gehütete Geheimnis.

Onkel Sonntag im kleinen Schwarzen  .


----------



## Schreiner2 (13. Dezember 2005)

ja, dann von meiner seite auch nochmal ein dank an on any sunday für die schöne tour. war ein super team und sehr schönes wetter. beim nächsten mal nehme ich mir warme milch mit im camelback.   

mfg norbert


----------



## rpo35 (13. Dezember 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... Leider hatte ihn dann der breite Weg so verwirrt, das er ein kleines Brückchen übersah und aus der Abkürzung eine kleine Schleife über Vennwege und so wurde.  I`m so sorry!...


Nabend Mikele,

muß ich mir Sorgen machen ...ich bin bzgl. Orientierung so ziemlich das mieseste mountainbikende Wesen in dieser Umgebung, aber diese Brücke habe selbst ich beim heutigen Nightride alleine auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt im Dunkeln gefunden...
Glaubt ihm nix Jungs, er hats mit Absicht getan 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (13. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Mikele,
> muß ich mir Sorgen machen ...ich bin bzgl. Orientierung so ziemlich das mieseste mountainbikende Wesen in dieser Umgebung,
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Wenn du das sagst.  



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubt ihm nix Jungs, er hats mit Absicht getan
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Habe ich nicht, ich schwörs  , so oft fahre ich nicht unten durchs Vichtbachtal, fahren mir zu viel Belgier rum.


----------



## rpo35 (13. Dezember 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...fahren mir zu viel Belgier rum.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2005)

@ WP-Polizei r3po5
...du traust dich ja nicht mal in unsere Gegend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ WP-Polizei r3po5
> ...du traust dich ja nicht mal in unsere Gegend...


Sag bloß, Dich wundert's ?...


----------



## Redking (14. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag bloß, Dich wundert's ?...


Weil er weiß, das er durch seine ungerechtfertigten Anschuldigungen Stöckchen in sein Vorderrad gesteckt bekommmen würde, wenn er sich hier blicken lassen würde!  

Viele Grüße an alle die Winterpokal aufrichtig betreiben und auch die Daten der Anderen respektieren!   

Klaus


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Grüße an alle die Winterpokal aufrichtig betreiben und auch die Daten der Anderen respektieren!
> 
> Klaus



Gut, dass ich ein fotografisches Gedächnis habe und so die von Ralph geposteten Daten direkt Dir zuordnen konnte


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ...Stöckchen in sein Vorderrad gesteckt bekommmen würde, wenn er sich hier blicken lassen würde!


Wie hat XCRacer kürzlich geschrieben "getroffene Hunde bellen"  



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ...und auch die Daten der Anderen respektieren!


Das mache ich auch...wenn sie Sinn machen...


----------



## mikkael (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Boah ey ...Dafür hier das gut gehütete Geheimnis.


ääähm.. Copyright-Verletzung! Foto stammt von mir! 

Nix Royalty-Free! Die Nutzung ist zwar eingeschränkt aber "rights-managed"


----------



## Redking (14. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hat XCRacer kürzlich geschrieben "getroffene Hunde bellen"
> 
> Das mache ich auch...wenn sie Sinn machen...



Du solltest bevor du irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum stellst dich mal lieber am die eigene Nase fassen.
Frag mich mal wo ich gefahren bin und ich kann dir sogar Zeugen nennen, aber du hast ja eh keinen Respekt! Bist wohl immer noch sauer. Lern erst mal die Leute kennen, über die du urteilst!

Lieber rpo 35 ich habe eigentlich nur die ganze Zeit gewartet das so etwas von dir kommt. Der Neid der Besitzlosen. Da du mir eh nicht glaubst was ich gefahren bin trage ich am besten auch Sonderpunkte wie du ein.

Mir  freundlichen Grüßen
Klaus

Ps. Getroffene Hunde Bellen nicht die Jaulen und ich werde beißen. Wenn ich wieder fit bin fahr ich jeden Tag fünf Stunden und du wirst dich dumm und dusselig Ärgern das du mich aufgestachelt hast. 
PSS werde dafür den Cruiser nehmen dauert länger!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Dezember 2005)

_Off-topic:_ Was gibt's dieses Jahr im WP (außer der obligatorischen goldenen Ananas) eigentlich zu gewinnen? 
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> _Off-topic:_ Was gibt's dieses Jahr im WP (außer der obligatorischen goldenen Ananas) eigentlich zu gewinnen?
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Klar, rosa Handschuhe.
Von mir gestiftet   


Und jetzt spamt den schönen Fred von Onkel Sonntag nicht weiter voll


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest bevor du irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum stellst dich mal lieber am die eigene Nase fassen....usw...


Du kannst Dir gar nicht vorstellen, wie wenig ich mich jetzt ärgere und ärgern werde...aber lasse bitte vollständige Namen (zumindest meinen) aus Deinen Postings !

Edit: Den Nachnamen bitte innerhalb der Editierzeit löschen...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst Dir gar nicht vorstellen, wie wenig ich mich jetzt ärgere und ärgern werde...aber lasse bitte vollständige Namen (zumindest meinen) aus Deinen Postings !
> 
> Edit: Den Nachnamen bitte innerhalb der Editierzeit löschen...


Sonst sehen die doch auf seiner Arbeit, dass er den ganzen Tach am spamen ist  . Jetzt geben die das noch gezielt in Google ein...

*10 Seiten Ergebnisse - ein echter Spamer*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst sehen die doch auf seiner Arbeit, dass er den ganzen Tach am spamen ist  . Jetzt geben die das noch gezielt in Google ein...
> 
> *10 Seiten Ergebnisse - ein echter Spamer*


Davon gibt's hier reichlich...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Dezember 2005)

Tach.

Will dem Onkel Sonntag mal helfen, sein Wohnzimmer wieder 'n bisschen aufzuräumen und komme deswegen mal mit einem Post zur artgerechten Haltung von Mountainbikern.

Die Wetteraussichten für's WE sind ja was klamm. Da wäre ein wenig Gruppenzwang ein gewisser Motivationsfaktor. Muß ja nichts ewiges und weites sein. Hätte Ville im Angebot oder Heimbach (Kermeter), vielleicht guidet jemand die Glessener Höhen oder was ähnlich moderates??


Gruß
Hammelfrierer


----------



## Handlampe (15. Dezember 2005)

Hübsche Tour hat der Herr Sonntag da geführt.

....und Manni's Foto über dem Nebel   

Ich war die letzten Tage auch über den Wolken...allerdings ein wenig höher....und selbst drüber gefahren bin ich auch nicht....hab mich liften lassen und bin dann auf Dachlatten auf so einem komischen weißen Puder wieder runter gerutscht.

War trotzdem traumhaft


----------



## kitesun (16. Dezember 2005)

@hammelhetzer

wenn es nicht regnet, fahre ich wie immer die Glessener Höhe mit angrenzenden Hügeln. Könnte eine Tour von ca. 35-40 Kilometer mit ca. 450 Höhenmeter anbieten. Ins LMB stelle ich die Touren aber schon lange nicht mehr. Die Mühe lohnt nicht. Irgendwie gibt es im Westen keine MTBer.

Kitesun


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Dezember 2005)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @hammelhetzer
> 
> wenn es nicht regnet, fahre ich wie immer die Glessener Höhe mit angrenzenden Hügeln. Könnte eine Tour von ca. 35-40 Kilometer mit ca. 450 Höhenmeter anbieten. Ins LMB stelle ich die Touren aber schon lange nicht mehr. Die Mühe lohnt nicht. Irgendwie gibt es im Westen keine MTBer.
> 
> Kitesun


Wann und wo willst du los und wann entscheidest du über einen definitiven Start?


----------



## kitesun (16. Dezember 2005)

losfahren wollte ich am Wanderparkplatz Glessener Höhe (zwischen Königsdorf und Brauweiler/Dansweiler, siehe in mein Fotoalbum).

Tendenziell fahre ich immer früh los, so um 10 Uhr, am liebsten Samstags, aber da bin ich flexibel, insbesondere bei dem Wetter. 

Ich trage jetzt doch mal einen Termin ins LMB ein. Falls ich nicht fahre, trage ich den Termin eine Stunde vorher aus.

kitesun


----------



## on any sunday (24. Dezember 2005)

*Für alle Weihnachtsmuffel, Heiden oder Kartoffelsalatabtrainierer! * 

Weihnachtsrunde am 25.12. mit Herrn Sonntag. Best of Bergische Trails, Kombination aus den schönsten Trails rund um Altenberg und der Dhünntalsperre oder Rund um Wermelskirchen oder Wupperberge oder Dhünntalsperre, je nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer, alles ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch.

Wunschzettel


----------



## No Mercy (24. Dezember 2005)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann,
wenn das mal nicht ein Wink des Schiksals ist. Im Frühjahr durfte ich(Ostern war's glaub ich) meine erste Tour (der Gekreuzigte) im LMB mit Herrn Sonntag bestreiten und nun wird es wohl auch meine letzte Tour in diesem Jahr werden. Wenn da mal nicht alle Wünsche in Erfüllung gegangen sind !!

Na denn, Frohes Fescht.
dirk


----------



## on any sunday (5. Januar 2006)

*Winterliche Runde um Engelskirchen am Sonntag, den 08.01. mit Herrn Sonntag.*

Von Loope gehts es durch das alte Bergbaugebiet, dann bergauf und über der "Bobbahnabfahrt" nach Engelskirchen. Der Brückentrail an der Agger und eine Hängebrücke leiten uns zur ersten fiesen Steigung des Tages, für die mich mancher verfluchen wird. Danach geht es über den Hölzer Kopf, Aggertalhöhle und jede mögliche Steigung Richtung Ründeroth. 

Dort erwartet uns die Hohe Warte, die ihren Namen nicht ganz zu Unrecht hat. Danach folgt eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, die uns am Schluß über einen Trail mit Aussicht auf Köln und eine laaange Abfahrt wieder zum Startpunkt führt.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km und 1200 Hm zu bewältigen.

Turnwillige bitte hier eintragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1903


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *Winterliche Runde um Engelskirchen am Sonntag, den 08.01. mit Herrn Sonntag.*
> 
> Von Loope gehts es durch das alte Bergbaugebiet, dann bergauf und über der "Bobbahnabfahrt" nach Engelskirchen. Der Brückentrail an der Agger und eine Hängebrücke leiten uns zur ersten fiesen Steigung des Tages, für die mich mancher verfluchen wird. Danach geht es über den Hölzer Kopf, Aggertalhöhle und jede mögliche Steigung Richtung Ründeroth.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

falls sich, wie ich erwarte, niemand meldet, bitte ich um Vertagung auf den 15.01.2005.

Bin am 08. noch in Hauenstein.

Grützi


----------



## Redking (5. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> falls sich, wie ich erwarte, niemand meldet, bitte ich um Vertagung auf den 15.01.2005.
> 
> ...



Ich will auch mit!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Manni (5. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *Winterliche Runde um Engelskirchen am Sonntag, den 08.01. mit Herrn Sonntag.*
> 
> Von Loope gehts es durch das alte Bergbaugebiet, dann bergauf und über der "Bobbahnabfahrt" nach Engelskirchen. Der Brückentrail an der Agger und eine Hängebrücke leiten uns zur ersten fiesen Steigung des Tages, für die mich mancher verfluchen wird. Danach geht es über den Hölzer Kopf, Aggertalhöhle und jede mögliche Steigung Richtung Ründeroth.
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe das "schwer" bezieht sich auf die Trails  und nicht die uphills.


----------



## mikkael (5. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ..für die mich mancher verfluchen wird.


Beim "Mancher" ist die Situation am Wochenende etwas kompliziert, aber könnte doch klappen!


----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2006)

Mann weiss sich ja bei diesem riesen Angebot von Touren an diesem WE kaum zu retten.

Wir werden dann aber doch auf die gewohnt üblen Touren des Herrn Sonntag zurückgreifen.


----------



## Manni (5. Januar 2006)

Sieh an, die Tomburger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Sieh an, die Tomburger



Jep, wir leben noch, wäre auch gerne am Samstag bei dir mitgefahren....muss aber leider arbeiten.

Für unser Nachtreffen überleg ich mir noch was. Sag dir nächste Woche Bescheid


----------



## JürgenK (5. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> ...Für unser Nachttreffen überleg ich mir noch was. Sag dir nächste Woche Bescheid





Hab ich da etwas verpaßt


----------



## Enrgy (5. Januar 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich da etwas verpaßt


Ja, den Alpencross, du Nase!!


----------



## on any sunday (6. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mann weiss sich ja bei diesem riesen Angebot von Touren an diesem WE kaum zu retten.
> 
> Wir werden dann aber doch auf die gewohnt üblen Touren des Herrn Sonntag zurückgreifen.



Oohaa, Kaptain Handlampe und Spock wagen sich in unbekannte Waldräume.


----------



## on any sunday (6. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> falls sich, wie ich erwarte, niemand meldet, bitte ich um Vertagung auf den 15.01.2005.
> 
> ...



Vertagung abgelehnt. Selber schuld, wer fährt schon für 175 m in den Pfälzer Wald, für den Zehner hätte ich dir auch die Hohe Warte von hinten  freigefegt.


----------



## mikkael (6. Januar 2006)

Tja, so viel Adel braucht einen Hofnarr!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Januar 2006)

@mikkele
war 'ne schöne flüssige Runde heute, auch wenn sie mit der ursprünglichen Ausschreibung nichts zu tun hatte, ausser der Streckenführung - Rennrad im Januar ist zäh . Auf alle Fälle fette Punkte.

Morgen haste ja volles Haus: wünsche euch viel Spass und noch mehr Matsch .

Ciao
Hammelspeiche


----------



## on any sunday (7. Januar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @mikkele
> war 'ne schöne flüssige Runde heute, auch wenn sie mit der ursprünglichen Ausschreibung nichts zu tun hatte, ausser der Streckenführung - Rennrad im Januar ist zäh . Auf alle Fälle fette Punkte.
> 
> Ciao
> Hammelspeiche



Flüssige Runde? Ich mußte mich doch immer zurückhalten, um deinen GA 1 Bereich nicht zu gefährden.


----------



## mikkael (8. Januar 2006)

Schöne Runde war's heute, leider etwas zu kurz für mich.  
Ich habe soeben die Schaltzüge gewechselt und das Bike läuft und schaltet wieder wie geschmiert. 

Die Videos habe ich noch gar nicht angeschaut, aber melde mich, wenn daraus was wird.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (8. Januar 2006)

Feine Runde mit üblicher sonntaglicher Qualität.

Vor Allem die extreme Vielfalt der Bodenbeschaffenheiten ist wieder erwähnenswert: 

Vom trockenen Asphalt über angefeuchteten Asphalt, Asphalt mit leichtem Schnee, Asphalt mit Eisplatten, trockenem Nadelwaldboden, trockenem Nadelwaldboden mit querliegenden Bäumen, leicht schlammigen Waldboden, metertiefem Schlammboden, schlammigen Schneematschwegen, matschigen Schlammschneewegen, schneeigen Matschschlammwegen, geschlossenen Schneedecken, Eiskanälen, querliegenden Bäumen ohne Wege und nicht zu vergessen auch der ein oder andere nette Trail mit netter Bikerbegleitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (8. Januar 2006)

....die Sonntags-Biker zogen zügig auf der Holzer Alm an Mattes245 und mir vorbei, außer Handlampe haben wir allerdings niemanden erkannt....


Gruß Achim


----------



## sibby08 (8. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *M & M im finsteren Pfälzer Wald oder über die logistischen Feinheiten des Zeltens*
> 
> Auch der schönste Indian Summer soll zu Ende gehen und so beschlossen der Mikkael und der Herr Sonntach sich südwärts zu Saumägen und Sandsteinen aufzumachen. Der Rodalbener Felsenweg, in Fachkreisen auch Fatty genannt, und die leckeren Trails des pfälzernen Waldes lockten.
> 
> ...


 
Dein Bericht und die Bilder haben mir gefallen und mich, sowie meine beiden Kollegen inspiriert auch mal in Rodalben zu touren. Zeitpunkt ist so im Frühjahr/Späthfrühjahr geplant. Ob Tagestour oder Samstag bis Sonntag ist noch offen. 
War die erste Tour die Tour Nr.1 wie sie unter http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/ beschrieben ist, oder von dir selbst zusammengestellt?
(Sorry, musste aus dem Zitat ein paar Bilder entfernen da nur 15 erlaubt sind)

Sibby


----------



## Redking (8. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Vertagung abgelehnt. Selber schuld, wer fährt schon für 175 m in den Pfälzer Wald, für den Zehner hätte ich dir auch die Hohe Warte von hinten  freigefegt.


Hat sich aber für den Spaß dreimal gelohnt!     

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (9. Januar 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> ....außer Handlampe haben wir allerdings niemanden erkannt....


...bestimmt am Geschrei und am knackenden Juchem in Autoscooterfarbe...

Grüße von König Dickbauch...


----------



## mikkael (9. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Bericht und die Bilder haben mir gefallen und mich, sowie meine beiden Kollegen inspiriert...


Platzmangel gibt es hier zwar nicht, aber trotzdem sollte man grundsätzlich, gerade bei solchen langen Berichten, nicht alles (hier den kompletten Bericht samt Bilder) zitieren. Es lenkt etwas vom aktuellen Thema ab.

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (9. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ..falls sich, wie ich erwarte, niemand meldet, bitte ich um Vertagung auf den 15.01.2005.


*Zitat des Jahres!*   

Einstimmig gewählt von *neun Bikern*, die sich angemeldet hatten und mitgefahren sind!


----------



## on any sunday (9. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Bericht und die Bilder haben mir gefallen und mich, sowie meine beiden Kollegen inspiriert auch mal in Rodalben zu touren. Zeitpunkt ist so im Frühjahr/Späthfrühjahr geplant. Ob Tagestour oder Samstag bis Sonntag ist noch offen.
> War die erste Tour die Tour Nr.1 wie sie unter http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/ beschrieben ist, oder von dir selbst zusammengestellt?
> (Sorry, musste aus dem Zitat ein paar Bilder entfernen da nur 15 erlaubt sind)
> 
> Sibby


 
Schön, das der Bericht gefallen hat, hättest ruhig alle Bilder entfernen können.   Nein, die Tour 1 ist nicht der Felsenweg, der ist auch keine offizielle MTB Strecke, eher das Gegenteil  . Deshalb lieber ein langes Wochende einlegen, sprich am Freitag oder Montag dort fahren.


----------



## on any sunday (9. Januar 2006)

*Aufruhr im fast Oberbergischen. Heimsuchung durch Horde von Bergradlern im Raum Engelskirchen.*

Den Ruf der Wildnis folgten tatsächlich 9 Unentwegte aus fernen Gegenden, die sich von der trüben Winterstimmung nicht eingeschüchtern und einen gewissen Delschwado  ausnahmsweise sehr alt aussehen ließen. Der Treffpunkt in Loppe war auch sehr anwenderfreundlich und wurde fast von allen sofort gefunden. Beinah wäre Ralf @Blitzfitz umsonst angereist, hatte sich zwar offiziell eingetragen, allerdings sehr spät, kluge Taktik bei Regresansprüchen.  Hat mich auch noch vorher angerufen, aber wer ist Ralf.   Aber Gott sein Dank hatte Freund Handlampe seinen Helm vergessen   und so kam er uns mit seinem silbernen Blitzmobil entgegen und wurde eingesammelt.  

Über eine Hängebrücke und lockere Aufwärmsteigung  wurde die Höhe Richtung Hölzer Kopf erklommen und an der gleichnamigen Alm Forums Kollege @Ommer und Konsorten unerkannter Weise ignoriert.  

Auf dem Höhenweg oberhalb von Lindlar trafen wir nicht zum letzten Mal auf lecker vereiste Wege und auf auf dem folgenden Downhill wurde auch dem letzen Schutzblechverweigerer klar, das dies heute nicht sein Tag werden würde. 

Der folgende verwunschene Wildnistrail entpuppte sich als zu wild. Hölzerne Opfer des Schneebruches stellten sich den stolzen Recken in den Weg und machten aus der erwarteten Trailrausch eher ein ÜberunterdenBaumBachhebwettbewerb. Ich hoffe der Förster unternimmt da schnellstmöglich ein Bergisches Motorsägenmassaker bzw. Herr @Ommer macht einen kleine Minibaggertour durchs Bergische. 

Zur Erholung durfte wieder eine dieser einfachen bergischen Flachsteigungen erklommen werden. Auf der Abfahrt zur Aggerhölle verlor Herr Daywalker eine Schraube von seinem Glied  , mmmh, wahrscheinlich Hörfehler meinerseits.  Dadurch war ihm ein Einrasten  nicht mehr möglich.

Leider musste uns Herr Mikkael dann verlassen, da sein Schaltzug incl. Tülle die Arbeit verweigerten. Ab jetzt nur noch Porsche Schaltzug.  

Eine Trailuphillprüfung versüßte uns den Weg nach Ründeroth, um sich dann an der Hohen (nein, wir sind noch nicht oben) Warte zu vergehen. Vor dem Schlußanstieg verließ uns dann der Kollege aus Lohmar, um sich auf den wohlverdienten Heimweg zu begeben.

So wurde dann noch etwas rumgeradelt, eine meiner letzten Steigungen  erklommen um dann langsam den Schlußspurt zu beginnen. 

Pünktlich zum Ende zeigte sich auch noch das Sönnchen







Nach der laaangen, feuchten, steinigen Abfahrt wurde dann endgültig die letzte Steigung erkämpft, der aber als Belohnung eine Hohlwegabfahrt und der feine (über sieben Brücken) Trail folgte.

Dreckig und erschöpft flog dann die Truppe den wartenden Autos entgegen. 

I thank you für die Bergische Rekordbeteiligung, war für die Jahreszeit eine wirklich schwere Tour, wenigstens mußte keiner zurückgelassen werde.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> .... und einen gewissen Delschwado  ausnahmsweise sehr alt aussehen ließen.  ...
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Mikele



Und ich war in diesem blöden Kaff im Pfälzer Wald wo der Hund begraben war  


Bitte um baldmöglichste Wiederholung der Tour zwecks Teilnahme  

Gruß

Delschwado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolt siewerts (10. Januar 2006)

yeah, scheeeeh wars gwesen! mit so einer lustigen runde knallchargen & kalauerdroppern macht das matschquirlen gleich doppelt so viel spass!!!
und danke nochmal an daywalker für die kleiderspende, eigentlich hätte ich dir meine cleatschraube geben müssen 
lasst krachen & bis die tage, kolt


----------



## on any sunday (11. Januar 2006)

*Winterexpedition am Samstag, den 14.01: Klingenpfad on ice*

Klingenpfad on ice, dem ein oder anderen Regionalhelden auch abschnittsweise als (S) Weg bekannt.

Klingenpfad: http://www.wandern-in-solingen.de/index2.html?http://www.wandern-in-solingen.de/wg_klingenpfad.html

Da das Sönnchen lachen soll, habe ich mich zu dieser kleinen Winterexpedition (bin das Teil auch noch nie komplett gefahren) entschlossen. Laut Beschreibung sind ca. 75 km und ca. 1500 Hm zu bewältigen. Deshalb sollten alle Teilnehmer wie immer leidensfähig, gehorsam und im Zweifel mit Leuchtmittel für die eventuell zu früh einbrechende Dunkelheit ausgestattet sein.

Expeditionsteilnehmer: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1929


----------



## Enrgy (11. Januar 2006)

Hi Micha,

ich habe letztens, als ich euch unten an der Wipperaue getroffen habe, auf meiner weiteren Tour den @PeterGun im Herzbachtal getroffen. Der hat mir gesagt, daß Richtung Kohlfurt und Solingen Fauna sehr viel Bäume auf den Wegen zu finden sind. Also solltet ihr die Säge nicht vergessen! 

PS: Würde ja gerne ein Stück mitkommen, aber 10 Uhr ist mir definitiv zu früh. Ist mir aber klar, daß man die Tour im Winter nicht um 13Uhr starten kann.
Gestern abend wars zwischen Wipperaue und Rüden schon schön gefroren, wird aber wohl bis Sa. wieder tauen.


----------



## Manni (11. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *Winterexpedition am Samstag, den 14.01: Klingenpfad on ice*
> 
> Klingenpfad on ice, dem ein oder anderen Regionalhelden auch abschnittsweise als (S) Weg bekannt.
> 
> ...




Klingt wieder verdammt nach 90km oder kolt?


----------



## Enrgy (11. Januar 2006)

Zur Info, falls ihr da irgendwie langkommen solltet:
Die normale Runde zur Papiermühle (hinter Müngsten) und über Burg wieder zurück ist übrigens fast frei. Bin ich mit zippi Sonntag nachmittag *BEI SONNE UND OHNE MODDER* gefahren, als ihr in Engeslkirchen das Gegenteil "genossen" habt. Die kleine Brücke bei der Papiermühle über die Wupper ist natürlich immer noch gesperrt, läßt sich aber trotzdem recht einfach überqueren.
Im Graben bergauf, der nach der Brücke kommt, ist aber leider ein fetter Baum umgefallen. Aber wie heißt es so schön: "Jeder Gang macht schlank"


----------



## RICO (13. Januar 2006)

Ich bin den (S) Weg schon mal komplett gefahren, allerdings im Sommer und ohne Bäume. Ist wirklich langwierig. Muß mich aber am Samstag um Frau und Söhne kümmern. 
Viel Spaß wünscht.
RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolt siewerts (13. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt wieder verdammt nach 90km oder kolt?


ja, ich bin auch schon ganz eingeschüchtert. und bei den ganzen bäumen wird das dann wohl wieder ein 11er schnitt. vielleicht kann mal jemand ausrechnen, wie lange wir dann für 90km brauchen.
aber ich hänge einfach eine




an mein mopped, mit 2-3 pausen zwischendurch schaffen wir dann auch 180km...


----------



## kolt siewerts (13. Januar 2006)

ach, noch was: mein dynamo is ja kaputt, meint ihr, ich darf wieder eure photonen mit-angucken?


----------



## Schnegge (13. Januar 2006)

Hi,



			
				kolt siewerts schrieb:
			
		

> ach, noch was: mein dynamo is ja kaputt, meint ihr, ich darf wieder eure photonen mit-angucken?


überlege noch ob ich beim Photonenspenden helfe....
Also wenn das Wetter so bleibt bin ich dabei  .

Aber:


			
				kolt siewerts schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich bin auch schon ganz eingeschüchtert. und bei den ganzen bäumen wird das dann wohl wieder ein 11er schnitt. vielleicht kann mal jemand ausrechnen, wie lange wir dann für 90km brauchen.


90 / 11 = 8,1818..... ein periodisches Ergebniss, sprich eine nie endende Zahl . Die Tour führt demnach ins Nirvana.... 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## kolt siewerts (13. Januar 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> 90 / 11 = 8,1818..... ein periodisches Ergebniss, sprich eine nie endende Zahl . Die Tour führt demnach ins Nirvana....
> Gruß Jörg


siehste, deswegen hatte ich mich auch nicht getraut, das selber auszurechnen. ich hatte sowas geahnt


----------



## on any sunday (13. Januar 2006)

kolt siewerts schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich bin auch schon ganz eingeschüchtert. und bei den ganzen bäumen...........mein mopped, mit 2-3 pausen zwischendurch schaffen wir dann auch 180km...


 
Mmhhh, du bringst mich auf eine Idee, ich nehme morgen doch mein Fully, dadurch könnte der Schnitt  etwas angehoben werden und der Weg wäre frei.






Sorry für die laienhafte Ausführung, ich habe auf der Arbeit leider kein anständiges Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, Gott sei Dank.


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Januar 2006)

Mahlzeit!

Wollte für morgen viel spaß wünschen! Würde ja echt gerne mitfahren aber da hat mein Arbeitgeber was dagegen Wäre genau die richtige Testtour für mein neues  Bike gewesen!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## on any sunday (15. Januar 2006)

Kurze Nachbetrachtung zur *Winterexpedition am Samstag, den 14.01: Klingenpfad on ice*

Aus mir unverständlichen Gründen lümmelten sich am frühen Morgen die Herren Manni, Schnegge, kolt siewerts und MattiPappi an der Wipperaue rum und harten der Dinge, die da kommen würden. 

Bei traumhaften Winterwetter, Sonnenschein, ca. 3 Grad, gefrorener Boden, machten sich die 5 auf, um dem klingenden (S) im Uhrzeigersinn zu folgen. Als Warmwerdübung durfte kurz geschoben werden, danach wurde es aber sofort trailig. Nach einer urbanen Einlage, der Ohligser Heide und einigen Trails durch malerische Bachtäler, machte sich Herr MattiPappi auf den Heimweg.

Die restlichen 4 stürzten sich auf die nächsten Trails, erklommen Treppen und erreichten bald die Höhen der wuppernen Berge. Dort gab es ein stetiges Auf und Ab, die Müngstener Brücke wurde unterquert und ein neuer Trail Downhill und fieser Uphill oberhalb Schloß Burg entdeckt.

Die Sengbachtalsperre wurde umrundet, der Paffenberg erklommen und potentielle Energie kehrenweise vernichtet. Kaum im Talgrund angekommen, zerrte wieder die Schwerkraft am Panzer von Herrn Siewerts und dem Rest der Truppe. Nachdem aber die letzte fiese Steigung bewältigt wurde, konnten die leckeren Trails oberhalb der Wupper genossen werden und die Wipperaue wurde fast zu früh mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht erreicht.

Das war ja wohl eine perfekte Winterwunderrunde. Traumwetter, homogenes Grüppchen von leicht Bekloppten mit, für die Jahreszeit, zügigem Tempo. Es wurden ca. 73 km und 1500 Hm gesammelt. 

Fazit: Der Klingenweg ist höchst empfehlenswert, ein bis zwei Schleifen in den Wupperbergen kann man auslassen, aber der Rest ist stimmig, da bekannte Strecken aus der anderen Richtung plötzlich höchst unbekannt wirken.

Mein Dank geht an alle erfolgreichen Expeditionsteilnehmer.


----------



## kolt siewerts (16. Januar 2006)

oh mann, das war wirklich ein wintermärchen! super tourenidee von der anni, die alle strapazen mit sonnedurchfluteten frostwaldpanoramen belohnt hat (also die tour, nicht die anni...). mehr davon!
viele grüße, kolt


----------



## on any sunday (19. Januar 2006)

Mud, sweat and tears am 22.01 um 12.00 Uhr

Bergische Runde um Lindar

Es geht über den feinen Hölzer Kopf, an den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über fiese Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn. Eine Berg- und Talfahrt führt uns zu Schloss Gimborn, ab da fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen und Ruine Eibach vorbei und landen irgendwann wieder auf dem Höhenrücken oberhalb von Lindlar. Als Abschluß folgt ein leckerer Downhill mit gebrückten Singletrail.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km und 1200 Hm zu bewältigen.

Wenn wir Glück haben friert es und die Wege sind gut fahrbar, die Pechvariante ist ja bekannt.  

Turnwillige: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1962


----------



## Manni (19. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mud, sweat and tears am 22.01 um 12.00 Uhr
> 
> Bergische Runde um Lindar
> 
> ...



Klingt irgendwie nach ner Wiederholung, gehen dir die Touren aus  
Ne Spaß bei Seite, die Tour überschneidet sich ja mit der Runde ab Engelskirchen, hast du auch die schöne 5km Holzrückeschneise, ääh den Trail mein ich natürlich  eingebaut  ? 

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt irgendwie nach ner Wiederholung, gehen dir die Touren aus
> Ne Spaß bei Seite, die Tour überschneidet sich ja mit der Runde ab Engelskirchen, hast du auch die schöne 5km Holzrückeschneise, ääh den Trail mein ich natürlich eingebaut  ?
> 
> Gruß Manni


 
Nö. Und Explorertouren verschiebe ich doch lieber auf wärmere Zeiten

Durch den benutzerfreundlichen Treffpunkt läßt sich das leider nicht ganz vermeiden, die ersten 5 km sind gleich und der Schlußtrail ist identisch, den Trail kann man auch auf der Straße umfahren. 

An der Holzrückschneise kommen wir vorbei, wird aber nur auf besonderen Wunsch begangen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Durch den benutzerfreundlichen Treffpunkt ...


Nicht dass ich so schwachsinnig wäre, mir die finale Packung zu gebe ,nur rein Interesse halber:

der Benutzerfreundliche Treffpunkt ist diese Schutzhütte im Wald an diesem völlig verlorenen Strässchen an dem wir mal mit den Dackelschneidern vorbeigezischt sind??? Wer soll das jemals finden??? 

Hochachtungsvoll
Hammelhetzer

(Bin ich froh, dass ich schon ganz lange meine Rennradtour geplant habe )


----------



## on any sunday (19. Januar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht dass ich so schwachsinnig wäre, mir die finale Packung zu gebe ,nur rein Interesse halber:
> 
> der Benutzerfreundliche Treffpunkt ist diese Schutzhütte im Wald an diesem völlig verlorenen Strässchen an dem wir mal mit den Dackelschneidern vorbeigezischt sind??? Wer soll das jemals finden???
> 
> ...


 
Ebend nicht mehr, schau einfach in den Termin, du Depp.


----------



## mikkael (19. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ..die ersten 5 km sind gleich


Dafür würd' ich  gerne direkt zum Wüstenhof fahren!


----------



## Delgado (20. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ebend nicht mehr, schau einfach in den Termin, du Depp.



Es ist zum Aus-der-Haut-fahren  

Jetzt kommst Du meinem Wunsch nach und ich bin wieder nicht da.

Fahre mit Volker nach Hamburg zum Rennen  



PS: Neues Avatar?


----------



## on any sunday (20. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist zum Aus-der-Haut-fahren
> 
> Jetzt kommst Du meinem Wunsch nach und ich bin wieder nicht da.
> 
> ...


 
Rennen? Mountainbaikrennen in Hamburg. Höhöhhö.  Einmal durch die Harburger Berge, viel Sand, wenig Höhenmeter, oder was? Tut das Not. 

Jetzt rate mal, wie ich auf diesen bescheuerten Benutzernamen gekommen bin. 

Was ist denn das für eine neumodische Hülle. Das ist das Orschinal.






Und hier ein Trailer: http://justmovietrailers.com/video/522/on_any_sunday_main_trailer.html

Aber das mit dem neuen Avatar ist eine gute Idee.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Delgado (20. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Rennen? Mountainbaikrennen in Hamburg. Höhöhhö.  Einmal durch die Harburger Berge, viel Sand, wenig Höhenmeter, oder was? Tut das Not.
> 
> 
> Aber das mit dem neuen Avatar ist eine gute Idee.
> ...



Rennen ist SSP  Mein Erstes!

Ist aber, ähnlich wie Hauenstein nur Randerscheinung.
Interessanter ist wie schon dort wohl das Rahmenprogramm  

Interessiert an einem Bericht; Dann nehm' ich die Cam mit?  


Mach ma Avatar!

Gruß

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (20. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanter ist wie schon dort wohl das Rahmenprogramm
> 
> Interessiert an einem Bericht; Dann nehm' ich die Cam mit?
> 
> ...


 
Nö, muß nicht sein, war schon öfters in in Hamburg mit Rahmenprogramm. Übrigens kostet mit Cam extra, habe ich mir sagen lassen. 

Viel Spaß beim SSP, was immer fürn Schweinkram das ist.


----------



## Delgado (20. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, muß nicht sein, war schon öfters in in Hamburg mit Rahmenprogramm. Übrigens kostet mit Cam extra, habe ich mir sagen lassen.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim SSP, was immer fürn Schweinkram das ist.




Singlespeed; Quasi für Leute, die zu faul oder blöd zum Schalten sind.



Schickes Avatar!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (23. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mud, sweat and tears am 22.01 um 12.00 Uhr
> 
> Bergische Runde um Lindar
> 
> Wenn wir Glück haben friert es und die Wege sind gut fahrbar, die Pechvariante ist ja bekannt.


 
Ich hatte ja gehofft, das die Herren RICO und mikkael so vernünftig gewesen wären und sich abgemeldet hätten. Nein, sie hatten wirklich vor, das gnadenlos durchzuziehen. Säcke!  

Bei äußerst trüben Wetter und ausgebliebenen Russentemperaturen durfte man sich auf eine leckere Matscherei freuen und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Das einzig Gute war meine Auffahrtsvariante zum Hölzer Kopf, moderate Steigung, gut fahrbar und mit schönem Aggertalpanorama. 

Der Rest ist Schweigen; Bodenverhältnisse entweder mudy oder teilweise doch etwas vereist, durch schwere Holzabfuhrgeräte oder Horizontalbäume versaute Trails, erstaunlich viele Hundebesitzer beim Gassi gehen; die müssen ja auch bei jedem Wetter raus, ein paar Reiter und zwei Radkollegen. 

Zum Ende hin wurde es doch kälter und der Dreck fror am Rohr  und ich spürte mikkaels viurtuelles Messer an der Kehle oder im Rücken.  

Wäre ich doch bloß Herrn kolt auf der Autobahn gefolgt, das Leiden wäre sicherlich genauso matschig, dafür aber kürzer gewesen.

Ich glaube, die nächsten Wochenenden gehe ich lieber unter die Tierschützer.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte ja gehofft, das die Herren RICO und mikkael so vernünftig gewesen wären und sich abgemeldet hätten. Nein, sie hatten wirklich vor, das gnadenlos durchzuziehen. Säcke!


Hähä, Strafe muß sein!


----------



## mikkael (23. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ..spürte mikkaels virtuelles Messer an der Kehle oder im Rücken.


Freitag hat dazu gelernt und wollte sich nur beim Sahib vergewissern, wie weit wir diesmal die ursprüngliche Tourenbeschreibung (hm, km und all dieser Blödsinn) verfehlen _wollten_. 

Schade, dass die Sonne, die wir uns sicherlich für die Runde gewünscht hätten ausgerechnet heute scheint. Wie so oft!

Satzwey next, da war ich noch nie.

Mikkael


----------



## Manni (23. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre ich doch bloß Herrn kolt auf der Autobahn gefolgt, das Leiden wäre sicherlich genauso matschig, dafür aber kürzer gewesen.



Er hat auch was von einem langen Gesicht an irgendeiner Ampel erzählt, schob es aber auf seine Fahnenflucht  

P.S. Matsche hielt sich in Grenzen, da wir -vorrausschauend- doch den einen oder anderen breiten Schotter- bzw. Asphaltweg wählten.

Gruß Manni


----------



## RICO (24. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte ja gehofft, das die Herren RICO und mikkael so vernünftig gewesen wären und sich abgemeldet hätten. Nein, sie hatten wirklich vor, das gnadenlos durchzuziehen. Säcke!


 
Ich kann den netten Herrn Sonntag doch nicht hängen lassen!


----------



## kolt siewerts (24. Januar 2006)

RICO schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann den netten Herrn Sonntag doch nicht hängen lassen!


das dachte ich mir auch & hatte bei der absage ein schlechtes gewissen!
aber mein morgenurin hat mir gesagt, dass das in engelskirchen wieder ein matschmarathon wird. da bin ich lieber schnell noch beim manni mitgefahren und von wurzel zu wurzel über die wenigen schlammlöcher gehüpft 
beim nächsten mal bin ich aber wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (26. Januar 2006)

Bin dieses Wochenede zu faul, den Vorturner zu spielen. Aber es gibt ja noch andere Veranstaltungen, z.B. am Samstag in Roetgen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1631

Bin aber auch zu faul, alleine in die Eifel zu reisen. Wer von den Einheimischen hätte den Bock mich zu begleiten. Der Veranstalter ist mir persönlich bekannt, die Tour dürfte lockeres OAS Niveau erreichen. Wenn der Wettermann recht behält, sollte es eine traumhaft sonnige Wintertour werden. 

Ich liebe meine Arbeit. Der SAP Server ist wieder nicht zu erreichen. Ist mir laaaangweilig.  

mikele


----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe meine Arbeit. Der SAP Server ist wieder nicht zu erreichen. Ist mir laaaangweilig


Mail an deinen Chef ist raus. Der wird dich Sa + So wieder zum Catering einteilen. Lockeres OAS-Niveau.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Mail an deinen Chef ist raus. Der wird dich Sa + So wieder zum Catering einteilen. Lockeres OAS-Niveau.


Vielleicht noch ein winziges Täfelchen Minzschokolade, Volker.


----------



## on any sunday (30. Januar 2006)

*Ich hätte da Mal ne Frage zu schlauchlosen Reifen*

Auf meinem neuen Laufradsatz kann ich auch schlauchlose Reifen aufziehen. Trotz meines Alters bin ich ja offen für Neues und deshalb hätte ich gerne ein paar Erfahrungen, aus meiner näheren Umgebung ,  mit diesem neumodischen Gelump gehört.

Bedankt.


----------



## kolt siewerts (30. Januar 2006)

das würde mich auch interessieren! habe schonmal mit schreiner2 darüber getratscht, der hat schlauchlose reifen. bis aufs aufziehen findet er alles daran super, bei ihm halten sie sogar seit 1/2 jahr die luft... aber das ist jetzt nur 2nd hand erfahrung


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich hätte da Mal ne Frage zu schlauchlosen Reifen*



Hi Micha,

ich fahre jetzt fast 3 Jahre schlauchlos auf Mavic Crossmax  und kann Dir aus *meiner Sicht *folgendes sagen.
Der allergrößte Vorteil den ich bemerke ist, dass man durch den geringeren Luftdruck den man fahren kann ( soll ) wesentlich mehr Grip hat und auch wesentlich mehr Fahrkomfort verspürt. Ich fahre teilweise unter 2 BAR und das mit 95 kg nackisch   Vor allen Dingen jetzt bei Schnee und rutschigen Untergründen merkt man den Mehrgrip deutlich. Hätte ich nie gedacht das das soviel ausmacht. Also ich fühl mich damit wesentlich sicherer. Es gibt mitterweile übrigens fundierte Studien das weniger Luftdruck kein größeren Rollwiderstand bedeutet. Sogar im Gegenteil. Das aber nur am Rande. Wenn man Schlauchreifen mit niedrigem Druck fährt hat man natürlich das erhöhte Risiko eines Durchschlags. Gerade auf steinigen und wurzeligen Trails.
Desweiteren hatte ich in den 3 Jahren nur 3 Platten. Und die alle kurz hintereinander. Wobei der eine Platten daher rührte das ich beim ersten mal das falsche Flickzeug hatte s.u. Also 1 Alpencross, 1 Woche Tauernbike, 1 Woche Schwarzwald, eine Woche Tegernsee und zig Eifeltouren mit eigentlich nur 2 Platten. Beim Flicken hatte ich übrigens zig Stacheln im Reifen bemerkt. Die sind beim Vorderreifen heute noch drin und halten perfekt dicht  Apropos dicht. Also nach einer Woche pumpe ich schonmal bis zu ein BAR nach. Aber das stört mich nicht. Auch ist es egal wenn die Tubelessreifen auf der Felge wandern. Halt kein Ventilabriss mehr. Bzgl. der Montage habe ich folgende Erfahrung gemacht. Wenn man einmal genau weiß wie, ist es ganz einfach. Zur Not einfach einwenig Wasser zur Hilfe nehmen. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt das es Unterschiede gibt. Die Michelin XLS Tubeless z.B. lassen sich fast einfacher montieren als ein normaler Reifen. Der Conti Explorer z.B. ging sauschwer zu montieren. Auch der "vorsichtige" Einsatz von Reifenhebern hat bei mir nicht zu späterem Luftverlust geführt. Flicken lassen sich die Reifen mit herkömmlichen Flicken aber dann mit dem blauen Spezialzement von z.B. TipTop. Hält bei mir schon über 1 Jahr. Aber es gibt auch Nachteile. Bei schlammiger Strecke muß man irgendwie versuchen im Fall eines Plattfuß Reifen und Felge zu säubern. Ansonsten gibt das nichts mehr mit der Montage. Auch bekommt man nicht genügend Luft ohne eine AIR-Gun rein. Also normale Pumpe ist nicht. Zur Not kann man mit Schlauch fahren, aber dann eiert es stark, da man den Mantel mit Schlauch nicht mehr in den Wulst der Felge bekommt. Bzgl. Gewicht. Interessiert mich nicht wirklich   Tja was vergessen ? Keine Ahnung. Also ich fahre nie mehr mit Gummi. Auch nicht mit Latex  Hoffe ich konnte Dir einwenig helfen  

VG


----------



## on any sunday (1. Februar 2006)

Dankschön Herr Spitfire für den umfangreichen Aufsatz. Habe mir bei dem ollen Kistenschieber in Bonn für wenig Euro einen Satz bestellt und werde es mal ohne Gummi, aber mit Noppen  ausprobieren. Vielleicht klappt es mal mit einen gemeinsamen Runde um den Kronenburger See. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht klappt es mal mit einen gemeinsamen Runde um den Kronenburger See.



Na sicher.  Aber vor März gibt das nichts. Muß dort noch viel schuften und erst noch eine Route auskundschaften die Deinen ( euren ) Ansprüchen gerecht wird  

VG

Jörg


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Februar 2006)

@Mikkele
Sonntach soll's ja nicht mehr gar so frostig sein. Suche daher einen Guide für 'ne Rennradrunde im Niemandsland westlich von Köln, Rhein und Neuss auf ruhiger Nebenstrecke ohne sportliche, kulturelle oder landschaftliche Höhepunkte .

Geht was???

Gruß
Hammelroller


----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> .... Nebenstrecke ohne sportliche, kulturelle oder landschaftliche Höhepunkte .
> 
> Hammel*roller*





*Rolle? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Rolle? *


   haste im WP nachgelesen?


----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> haste im WP nachgelesen?




Nö, lese nur Seite 1.

Wo bisten Du?

Gruß & schönes WE.

Gruß


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, lese nur Seite 1.
> 
> Wo bisten Du?
> 
> ...


Pfeife.

Ich bin auf Seite eins - Rennrad-News.de


----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Pfeife.
> 
> *Ich bin auf Seite eins *- Rennrad-News.de



Na ja, so gerade noch  

So 'nen Quatsch wie Nordic Walking und Studio-Krafttraining notiere ich gar nicht.

Dann hätt' ich so ca. 150 h mehr.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, so gerade noch
> 
> So 'nen Quatsch wie Nordic Walking und Studio-Krafttraining notiere ich gar nicht.
> 
> Dann hätt' ich so ca. 150 h mehr.


Bitttääääääää????
Sowas habe ich nie und nimmer eingetragen!!!! So'n Quatsch mache ich nämlich überhaupt nicht . Ich schaffe es noch ohne Gehhilfe durch'n Wald.

Wenn ich jede leichte sportliche Aktivität (z.B. Radfahren im Recom-Bereich ) eintragen würde, hätte ich gute 200h mehr.

Ausserdem muß nur der OAS mit mir losziehen, dann wird's auch wieder mit den Punkten.

Gruß
Hammelempörer


----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wenn ich jede leichte sportliche Aktivität (z.B. Radfahren im Recom-Bereich ) eintragen würde ...
> 
> Hammelempörer



... machen eh nur Mädchen und Schwuchteln.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Niemandsland  Rhein und Neuss ohne sportliche, kulturelle oder landschaftliche Höhepunkte


Pahhh, wage dich nach diesen Aussagen bloß nicht in mein Revier   

Aber irgendwie hast ja Recht  

VG


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Februar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Pahhh, wage dich nach diesen Aussagen bloß nicht in mein Revier
> 
> Aber irgendwie hast ja Recht
> 
> VG


Insbesondere die "sportlichen" Höhepunkte sollten zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es gaaaaaaaanz ruhig zur Sache gehen soll (deswegen ja auch der OAS als Guide ). Die Neurather Höhe wollte ich dann auch nicht mit dem Ventoux und die Erft nicht mit dem Grand Canyon du Verdon vergleichen wollen. Andererseits kommt die deutsche Tourhoffnung aus McPom, was auch nicht gerade eine wild zerklüftete Berglandschaft ist.

Außerdem ist es dir ungenommen gglfs für Mikkele einzuspringen und uns die fazinierende Landschaft in einer ca. 100km langen Tour zu präsentieren. Startzeit bitte so gegen 12:00.

Ciao
Hammellandschaftsbewunderer


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist es dir ungenommen gglfs für Mikkele einzuspringen und uns die fazinierende Landschaft in einer ca. 100km langen Tour zu präsentieren. Startzeit bitte so gegen 12:00.


Würde ich gerne machen, aaaaaber, erstens ist mir 12:00 Uhr viel zu spät, zweitens habe ich bei dem Wetter kein Bock auf RR, drittens weiß ich nicht ob ich dies WE überhaupt Zeit zum fahren finde   und viertens fahre ich derzeit, wenn überhaupt Rennlenker, dann Crossrad. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht..... Du weißt schon  

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. Februar 2006)

Habt ihr eigentlich keinen Friseur ?, die Damen Delschwado und Hammelschwätzer.  

Nee Dida, da gehe ich mit Jörg konform, bei voraussichtlich 3 Grad Außentemperatur und Nieselregen habe ich auch keine Lust auf die kulturlosen Weiten des Kölner Nordens. Bei besseren Verhältnissen bin ich jederzeit für eine entschärfte Crossertour in vielleicht größerer Runde bereit.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## mikkael (6. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr eigentlich keinen Friseur, die Damen Delschwado und Hammelschwätzer?


Wenn Quatsch, dann lieber was interessantes: *Whisky PC*





 Die spinnen, die Finnen!


----------



## on any sunday (6. Februar 2006)

Gibst den auch mit meinem besten Freund?  

*Johnny Walker*

Johnny Walker
jetzt bist du wieder da.
Johnny Walker
ich zahl' dich gleich in bar!
Johnny Walker
du hast mich nie enttäuscht!
Johnny
du bist mein bester Freund!

Johnny Walker
immer braun gebrannt.
Johnny Walker
mit dem Rücken an die Wand.
Johnny Walker
komm gieß dich nochmal ein.
Johnny
lass 13 grade sein!

Ich hab's versucht
ich komme ohne dich nicht aus.
Wozu auch
du gefällst mir ja.
Kein Mensch hört mir so zu wie du.
Johnny
du lachst mich auch nie aus!

Johnny Walker
ich glaub' nicht an den Quatsch.
Johnny Walker
du wärst 'ne Teufelsfratz.
Johnny Walker
von mir aus roste mich.
Johnny
ich fühl' mich königlich!

Ich hab's versucht
ich komme...

Johnny Walker la la la la la
Johnny Walker
du hast mich nie enttäuscht!
Johnny
du bist mein bester Freund!
Johnny
du bist mein bester Freund!
Johnny
du bist...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Februar 2006)




----------



## Enrgy (6. Februar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Die spinnen, die Finnen!


Erleb ich jeden Tag im Büro, und am Wochenende aufm Trail 

@whiskyPC
Da muß statt dem unflexiblen Etikett ein hochmodernes, flexibles Flachbildschirm-Display hin. Dann kann man auch immer das trinken, worauf man gerade Lust hat und ist nicht an irgendeine Marke gebunden...

PS: don´t drink & drive, sonst aua oder nie mehr aua...


----------



## mikkael (7. Februar 2006)

Etwas gegen Schlafstörungen (_verursacht mehr_ )




Vorsicht: laut, 50MB, Quicktime

Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (7. Februar 2006)

Endlich mal Traffic bei easy-pax...


----------



## on any sunday (7. Februar 2006)

Habe eben meinen Anwaltkumpel angerufen. Er meinte, den Prozeß wegen seelischer Grausamkeit könnte ich gewinnen, du Aaaaarsch.


----------



## on any sunday (8. Februar 2006)

Das Wetter ist trübe, man sehnt sich nach Schotter, Bergen und endlosen Trailabfahrten, deshalb nun eine kleine Grausamkeit von mir: 5 Tage durchs Trento mit Onkel Sonntag Die Kanonen von Lavarone


----------



## Manni (8. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter ist trübe, man sehnt sich nach Schotter, Bergen und endlosen Trailabfahrten, deshalb nun eine kleine Grausamkeit von mir: 5 Tage durchs Trento mit Onkel Sonntag Die Kanonen von Lavarone



Wir arbeiten die Vergangenheit auf was  hoffe es regnet noch zwei Wochen und es gibt noch Stoff über die Carnischen Alpen  
Obwohl, bei den Bildern müßte man die Runde auch mal nachfahren. Nur der Gardasee hat sich ja erstmal erledigt.
Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (9. Februar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wir arbeiten die Vergangenheit auf was  hoffe es regnet noch zwei Wochen und es gibt noch Stoff über die Carnischen Alpen
> Obwohl, bei den Bildern müßte man die Runde auch mal nachfahren. Nur der Gardasee hat sich ja erstmal erledigt.
> Gruß Manni


Nee, lieber gutes Wetter als olle Kamellen ausgraben, auch wenn es Spaß macht. Aber die nächsten Veröffentlichungen  werden der Alpencross 2003, Westalpen Enduro und Kreta Enduro sein, falls es lang genug regnet. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (9. Februar 2006)

Vor meinem Fenster wird Schneeflöcken Weißröckchen gespielt, das bringt mich auf eine Idee.

Winterzauber mit mich am Sonntag, den 12.02. Eleven o`clock

Winterliche Runde mit Onkel Sonntag. Es wird alles mitgenommen, was das Bergische so zu bieten hat, drei Talsperren, Wupperberge Crossing, X,Y,Z Wege, fiese Steigungen, dumme Kommentare, Schweiß und Tränen, das alles auf ca. 60 km und 1200 HM.

Potentielle Schneeschipper: hier eintragen

Nachtrag: Spinnende Finnen werden vom Schippen ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Marco_Lev (9. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> das alles auf ca. 60 km und 1200 HM.



wo soll der wahnsinn nur hinführen? bei dem matschigen untergrund werden das ja gefühlte 100km und 2000hm  was für dimensionen werden die sommertouren haben  
ach ja, wenn ichs mir so recht überlege...die *KFL`er* sind ja auch sehr nette menschen  

gruß marco


----------



## Montana (9. Februar 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> wo soll der wahnsinn nur hinführen? bei dem matschigen untergrund werden das ja gefühlte 100km und 2000hm  was für dimensionen werden die sommertouren haben
> ach ja, wenn ichs mir so recht überlege...die *KFL`er* sind ja auch sehr nette menschen
> 
> gruß marco




Stiimmt auffallend Marco  Aber was soll uns das sagen ?  

Gruss

Guido


----------



## Schnegge (9. Februar 2006)

So Ihrs,

ich als KFL'er war so nett und hab mich mal zum Schneeschippen eingetragen  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Manni (9. Februar 2006)

Ist ja schon verlockend nach 2 Wochen Abstinenz. Na vielleicht schau ich mal kurz für die ersten 2 Stunden vorbei.

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> wo soll der wahnsinn nur hinführen?


Hierhin:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2465190&postcount=1984


----------



## Manni (9. Februar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hierhin:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2465190&postcount=1984



Ach das ist doch noch garnix, ich dachte er meint den Jakobsweg in Spanien


----------



## mikkael (9. Februar 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> ich als KFL'er war so nett und hab mich mal zum Schneeschippen eingetragen


Zumindest zum biken! 



			
				Marco_lev schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem matschigen untergrund werden das ja gefühlte 100km und 2000hm


Da fühlt man nix mehr!


----------



## Marco_Lev (9. Februar 2006)

bin innerlich mit mir am ringen, soll ich oder nicht  
sollte das wetter einigermassen mitspielen, werde ich vielleicht auch mitfahren.
zudem kann ich den manni ja nicht als einzigen aus unserem team bei euch aufkreuzen lassen  
sollte ich mitfahren, beiße ich mich eh in den hintern und frag mich warum ich mir das wieder eingebrockt habe  
insgeheim hoffe ich jetzt schon das es am sonntag wie aus eimern schütten wird  

gruß marco


----------



## on any sunday (9. Februar 2006)

Keine Panik Mädels, soll ja wieder kälter werden und ich hoffe auf hartgefrorene Bodenverhältnisse und wenig Schnee. Sollte es konditions- und materialmordene Umstände geben, kann man die Runde auch verkürzen, um auch auf leverkusische Grinsekater Rücksicht zu nehmen.


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Potentielle Schneeschipper: hier eintragen...


Nabend O. Sonntag,

mach gefälligst bald mal 'nen ansprechenden Samstagstermin...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Marco_Lev (10. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Panik Mädels, soll ja wieder kälter werden und ich hoffe auf hartgefrorene Bodenverhältnisse und wenig Schnee. Sollte es konditions- und materialmordene Umstände geben, kann man die Runde auch verkürzen, um auch auf leverkusische Grinsekater Rücksicht zu nehmen.



1. die katze grinst nicht, die ist ziemlich angepisst und brüllt wie ein löwe  
2. das sehe ich als einladung an, die ich natürlich nicht abschlagen werde (sollte es tatsächlich nicht regnen)  

gruß marco


----------



## Solanum (12. Februar 2006)

War ne schöne Tour mit euch...
komme gerne wieder mal mit.
Dank an den Guide und die Truppe.

Solanum


----------



## Vertexto (12. Februar 2006)

Ja,das war guuut.
Nach längerer abwesenheit meinerseits in der Burscheider Bikeszene ,war doch heute für jeden was dabei,gell 
Danke noch an Onkel Sonntag und Co Guide Marco für die gelungene Tour. 
So long
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (13. Februar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Da fühlt man nix mehr!



das du nix gefühlt hast wundert mich nicht   

@vertexto:
co guide wäre wohl etwas zu hoch gegriffen.
meine beiden vorschläge zur weiterfahrt waren natürlich nicht ganz uneigennützig 
trotzdem pfiff ich aus dem letzten loch bei der wiedereinkehr zum parkplatz.

kann mir einer was zu der fahrzeit sagen? mein geko sagt mir 4:03h in bewegung.
deckt sich das mit euren zeiten?

das beste zum schluss:
die tour war natürlich richtig gut. wie gut das ich die tour aufgezeichnet habe. werde ich sicherlich nochmal nachfahren, wenn das wetter etwas sonniger wird 
teilnehmer waren auch alle sehr nett.
wetter war prima.
tourguide war eigentlich auch ok   
na also, dann bis zum nächsten mal.

gruß marco


----------



## on any sunday (13. Februar 2006)

Die Bergisch Land 2 1/2 Stausee Tour, gepimpt by Angry Cat.

Wetteraussichten waren mies, Schneefall war angesagt und ich wollte das Teil schon fast absagen, da sich aber 7 Schneeschipper angemeldet hatten, blieb mir keine andere Wahl, als das durchzuziehen. 

Das erste Opfer war mikkael, der von einer höheren Macht Bergisch Land Trailverbot erhielt.  Übriggeblieben waren Teammitglieder, Leverküser, Königsförster, alte Bekannte und weibliche Eingeborene. 

Die Bodenbeschaffenheit war stellenweise noch erstaunlich weiß, aber auch eklig braun. So wurde dann die erste Schleife über die Dhünntalsperre gedreht, der erste Schlauch geflickt, Dabringhausen erklommen und eine feine Schneeabfahrt runtergerodelt. Bei einer der zahlreichen Pausen, jaaa, es gab Pausen, gab es für mich den Höhepunkt dieser Tour. Ein Teilnehmer verkündete, das er in seinem ehemaligen Heißgetränke einen Löffel Honig vergessen hatte. Ja und     Ganz einfach, in der Trinkflasche befand sich der Honig Löffel.  

Die Auffahrt nach Hilgen wurde durch eine traktionsmindernde Schneeauflage verschärft. Ein Teammitglied schob darum Antriebsschwäche vor und verabschiedete sich gen Auto. Der Rest folgte noch willig, streifte die Sengbachtalsperre und glüderte rückwärts. 

Auf Bitten eines Herrn M. aus L. wurde der Pilz nicht erklommen, sondern durchs Tal gewuppert, danach über den L-Weg getrailt. Wieder meldete sich Herr M. zu Wort und bat um eine Abkürzung Richtung Burscheid, diese wurde gewährt und so erreichte die Schar wohlbehalten das Ziel. Schöne Tour mit ein paar unerwarteten Winterfreuden und sogar teilweiser Sonne.

Diese Tour bleibt aber eine Ausnahme. Üblicherweise wird der geplante Verlauf knallhart durchgezogen, dem Guide nicht reingepfuscht und Pausen werden nur im Notfall gewährt. Ich habe schließlich einen schlechten Ruf zu verlieren.


----------



## Handlampe (13. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Tour bleibt aber eine Ausnahme. Üblicherweise wird der geplante Verlauf knallhart durchgezogen, dem Guide nicht reingepfuscht und Pausen werden nur im Notfall gewährt. Ich habe schließlich einen schlechten Ruf zu verlieren.



Das ist der Anfang vom Ende, Sonntag. Bald wirst du zum bikerverstehenden Tourenführer mit Abkürzungsgarantie. 

Dann wird es nur noch heißen: "Komm, wir fahren beim Herrn Sonntag mit, der ist immer so verständnissvoll und hilfsbereit.....und zwischen unserer Walkingeinheit und dem Kaffeekränzchen schaffen wir bestimmt noch ein kleines Ründchen mit ihm zu drehen."

AUWEIJA


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2006)

Hmm...ich bin immer freundlich, verständnisvoll und nett zu meinen Mitbikern; trotzdem haben sie am Ende i.d.R. die Nase ziemlich voll...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (15. Februar 2006)

Schon was vor am 25.05 bis 28.05 diesen Jahres?

Nein? Guuut!

Suche noch Mitfahrer für eine kleine Runde durch Belgien, LCMT 2006, nicht von der grausligen Homepage abschrecken lassen und am Besten die englische Fassung lesen.  Habe keine Lust, alleine durch die Ardennenwälder zu streifen, könnte bei miesem Wetter die Hölle werden und da ist ein Mitfahrer schon sehr motivierend. Heisst allerdings auch, das auf jeden Fall zusammengefahren werden soll, sprich, der Langsamere gibt das Tempo vor, also ich.  Achso, keine unfruchtbaren Preisdiskussionen, ich finde für Vollservice geht er in Ordnung. 

Na, traut sich einer


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Schon was vor am 25.05 bis 28.05 diesen Jahres?
> 
> Nein? Guuut!
> 
> ...



Du verpflichtest dich, mit'm Hartschwanzbergrad zu fahren??? In dem Fall wäre ich bereit, über 'ne neue Gabel nachzudenken und statt der geplanten 600km auf 400km zu reduzieren. Man wird ja älter...

Ciao
Ardennenhammel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. Februar 2006)

Watt?? 260 Eusen und dann auch noch selber treten?? 
Sowas sollten die Mal für Enduros ausschreiben, dann würd ich glatt mal meine eingemottete Yamaha reanimieren...


----------



## on any sunday (15. Februar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Watt?? 260 Eusen und dann auch noch selber treten??
> Sowas sollten die Mal für Enduros ausschreiben, dann würd ich glatt mal meine eingemottete Yamaha reanimieren...


Hähä, dann motte mal, in Belgien ist noch Einiges möglich Enduro Termine Belgien, werde mir dieses Jahr 2 bis 3 Veranstaltungen von antun.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (15. Februar 2006)

Ach ja, die guten belgischen Termine... fühle mich gleich 20 Jahre jünger... 

bzgl. "motten": da sind ja "nur" Enduro, Cross und Quad Termine. Also nix für meine historische TY von 1984 

PS: jez komm bloß nicht auch noch mit Trial Terminen rüber! Hab ja auch garnix mehr zum anziehen, mir paßt 1000% keine Hose mehr von damals, als ich noch so dürr war wie du!


----------



## on any sunday (15. Februar 2006)

dideldum, dideldum Trialtermine


----------



## Enrgy (15. Februar 2006)

rabäääääähhhhhh  
Noch mehr gute Erinnerungen an die späten 80er in Aywaille, Bilstain, Bertrix, Spa, etc usw...
Das waren alles Läufe zur belg. Meisterschaft, man konnte aber als "Zugereister" problemlos morgens vor Ort für wenig Geld nennen und sich mal in richtig guten Natursektionen und vor allem laaanger Zwischenstrecke (20 bis 25km pro Runde, meist 3 oder 4 Runden mit je 12 bis 15 Sektionen) austoben. Sowas gabs damals in D schon so gut wie garnicht mehr. Und wo hatte man schon die Gelegenheit, als simpler Hobbyfahrer mit dem amtierenden Weltmeister und anderen Topfahrern (die hatte Belgien ja mal) durch die Sektionen zu gehen und über Spuren zu diskutieren? In Spa war zB. das Fahrerlager selbstredend auf dem GP-Kurs und man konnte es sich einer Box gemütlich machen... Au Mann, is dat verdammp lang her...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Februar 2006)

@Herr Sonntach

benebst aller möglichen Themen: Wie sieht's mit einer Altherrenrunde aus? Du steuerst mich an, wir laden um, fahren gemeinsam zur SBTS und drücken 70-80km und 1500Hm ab. Gemischte Geländeformen, meist bergig.

Heino fällt allerdings aus.

Oder haste was besseres vor?

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## on any sunday (16. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Herr Sonntach
> 
> benebst aller möglichen Themen: Wie sieht's mit einer Altherrenrunde aus? Du steuerst mich an, wir laden um, fahren gemeinsam zur SBTS und drücken 70-80km und 1500Hm ab. Gemischte Geländeformen, meist bergig.
> 
> ...



Die Botschaft höre ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube an vernünftiges Wetter!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Die Botschaft höre ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube an vernünftiges Wetter!


Wenn die Wegverhältnisse so sind, wie ich vermute, dürfte das eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen .

Soll doch zumindest mild bleiben.

Da sich hier ja verschiedene Leute schon ihr "Comming Out" gegeben haben, hier das Zuckerbonbon von mir: ich habe Sitzheizung. Ich liefere dich also aufgetaut wieder ab.

Gruß
Hammelschönreder


----------



## Vertexto (16. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Schon was vor am 25.05 bis 28.05 diesen Jahres?
> 
> Nein? Guuut!
> 
> ...



Tach Onkel Sonntag,
hört sich echt verlockend an,ich würde da gern mit Dir hin,nur wie sag ich`s meiner Frau? 
Und ich weiß nicht ob meine Form zur Zeit für sowas reicht,es sei den wir fahren recht gemütlich und brauchen pro Etappe so 4-5 Stunden .
Gruß
Gerd
P.S. Sind überhaupt noch Plätze frei?Ich hab was von max. 400 Startern gelesen.


----------



## on any sunday (17. Februar 2006)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Onkel Sonntag,
> hört sich echt verlockend an,ich würde da gern mit Dir hin,nur wie sag ich`s meiner Frau?



Sehr schonend, Schatz.  



			
				Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich weiß nicht ob meine Form zur Zeit für sowas reicht,es sei den wir fahren recht gemütlich und brauchen pro Etappe so 4-5 Stunden .
> Gruß
> Gerd



Sind ja noch 3 Monate! Du warst doch schon in den Ardennen? Du hast dir die Etappen angesehen? Bei 80 km und 2000 Hm wären 7 Stunden gemütlich.



			
				Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Sind überhaupt noch Plätze frei?Ich hab was von max. 400 Startern gelesen.



Aktuell noch ca. 80 frei.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (22. Februar 2006)

Letzten Sonntag habe ich einen alten Kumpel getroffen und der hat mich angebettelt , ob wir nicht etwas Bergradeln gehen könnten; aber nicht zu heftig. Deshalb hier ausnahmsweise eine ruhige Tour mit dem alten Mann.

*Lockere Altherren Runde durch die Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag am 25.02, 12:15 Uhr an der Wipperaue, wie immer stark traillastig, Tempo soll aber locker bleiben, schwöre.  ca. 40 km, 800 Hm.
*

Anmeldung für betreutes Fahren

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Fietser (24. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Letzten Sonntag habe ich einen alten Kumpel getroffen und der hat mich angebettelt , ob wir nicht etwas Bergradeln gehen könnten; aber nicht zu heftig. Deshalb hier ausnahmsweise eine ruhige Tour mit dem alten Mann.
> 
> *Lockere Altherren Runde durch die Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag am 25.02, 12:15 Uhr an der Wipperaue, wie immer stark traillastig, Tempo soll aber locker bleiben, schwöre.  ca. 40 km, 800 Hm.
> *
> ...



Altes Mann, schwörst Du? Echt? Dann bin ich mal krass dabei. Hab krass net gesehen, dass Du tour anbietest, deshalb wohl nix Interesse an Neandertal-nicht-Mikkael Tour. Da ich auch vor wenigen Wochen die biologische Grenze in die Altherrenriege passiert habe, werde ich es wagen, mich dieser Tour anzuschliessen...

Falls was dazwischen kommt (Häuptling weiss noch nix von meinen Plänen) melde ich mich kurz per fernmündlicher Kommunikation.

Bis on any saturday!
Fietser


----------



## on any sunday (26. Februar 2006)

Kurzfristige Rosenmontagsbelustigung durch Bergische Land für Karnevalflüchlinge mit mir als Opanarren.Kein Kostümzwang.   

Fällt wegen Unbespielbarkeit des Platzes aus. Hallo Frühling? Jemand da?


----------



## on any sunday (28. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *Lockere Altherren Runde durch die Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag am 25.02, 12:15 Uhr an der Wipperaue, wie immer stark traillastig, Tempo soll aber locker bleiben, schwöre.  ca. 40 km, 800 Hm.
> *



Und so wars.

Der Altersschnitt machte dem Tour Namen alle Ehre, nur ein junger Mann aus Leverkusen hatte seinen Ausweis vergessen, aber nach Gesichtskontrolle und Vorzeigen seinen Schaukelstuhls wurde er doch zugelassen. Wetter war ok, ein wenig trübe, aber nicht zu warm.   Es sollte auf den üblichen Wegen oberhalb der Wupper geradelt werden, möglichst matschfrei. Da nach dem Wipperkotten die kurze Trailauffahrt mittels geparktem Bagger LKW tauglich gemacht wurde, mußte der Weg über die halbaufgetaute Wiese gewählt werden, Thema matschfrei hatte sich dadurch erledigt.

Im gemäßigten Tempo wurden dann die Wupperhöhen erklommen, eine kleine Schiebeeinlage wegen verstärktem Treckereinsatz eingestreut, und überlegt, das der S Weg entgegen unserer Fahrtrichtung etwas mehr Spaß macht.   Ohne Verluste wurde Glüder erreicht, der Pfaffenberg getreu des Tourmottos links liegen gelassen und die Schleife zur Müngstener Brücke nicht über meinen feinen Uphilltrail, sondern über den Chickenway eingeläutet.

Um doch etwas Spaß in die Sache zu bringen, wurde Glüder rückwärts erobert und der Rüden gedownhillt, was besonders dem antiken Downhillboliden Freude gemacht hat. Danach wurde auch die letzte mögliche Steigung ignoriert und der Ausgangspunkt fast pünktlich erreicht. Herr Fietser wurde noch mit dem Inhalt meines Camelbacks gedopt, um ihm die lange Heimreise zu erleichtern, die arme Sau. Betreutes Fahren at it`s best.  

P.S. Vom Wetterbericht gelockt, wollte ich auch am nächsten Tag die Gunst des trockenen Wetters nutzen und habe dann alleine  eine zügige Bergisch Land Tour unternommen. Wie hieß es so schön, die angekündigten Schneeschauern fallen aus? Stimmt, 90 Minuten Schneegestöber ist keine Schauer mehr.  

Es hat ja durchaus etwas, über jungfräulich, weiße Trails zu fahren, ich habe aber keinen Bock mehr auf Schnee. Schnee, tau ab, mach dich überflüssig, geh lawinen oder mach dich anderweitig nützlich. Geeeeh!  

Außerdem hatte ich ganz vergessen, das ich Herrn Fietser den Inhalt meines Camelbacks gespendet hatte. Zwei Stunden ohne Flüssigkeit war selbst für mich sehr grenzwertig. Hätte mich fast an Frau Holle vergriffen.


----------



## Manni (28. Februar 2006)

Ja, war mal wieder ne super Tour am Samstag  
Allerdings nach drei Wochen Grippe schon grenzwertig, die Kondition ist im Arsch  da hatte ich wirklich Glück den Schaltdefekt für meine Trägheit verantwortlich machen zu können  
Na also bei der nächsten Rentnerrunde  bin ich wieder dabei, kann mich so ja nicht bei Marco und Bastian blicken lassen, die lachen ja  

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (14. März 2006)

So, da bin ich wieder. 

Noch richtig müde von der Messe, null-fit und immer noch mit Erkältung versehen, aber völlig egal. Auch die Leidensgeschichten über Krankheit, Verletzungen und Schei$$vielarbeit müssen ein Ende haben. Nach vier, eher verlorengegangenen Wochen bin ich fest entschlossen, diese Woche wieder mit dem Biken anzufangen.

Sorry Mikele, das mit dem gewünschten 15°C wird es so lange nichts. Die Sonne ist aber ab und zu da, daher schnell auf die Wunschliste: Eine schöne Wochenendtour vom Chefkoch! 

Nimm Dir deine Buchempfehlung mit, für die Wartezeiten am Berg! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (17. März 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Mikele, das mit dem gewünschten 15°C wird es so lange nichts. Die Sonne ist aber ab und zu da, daher schnell auf die Wunschliste: Eine schöne Wochenendtour vom Chefkoch!
> 
> Nimm Dir deine Buchempfehlung mit, für die Wartezeiten am Berg!
> 
> VG Mikkael




Den Chefkoch hat es diese Woche selber erwischt, drei Tage Schüttelfrost, Fieber etc. und nur zur Lebenserhaltung das Bett verlassen.   Heute fühle ich mich wieder einigermaßen fit, keine Ahnung was das war, Grippequickie 

Die fahrradtechnischen Auswirkungen kann ich nicht beurteilen, deshalb sind von mir keine festen sportlichen Aktivitäten am Weekend geplant. Bei Interesse vielleicht eine Proberunde durch die Flachlandwälder des Kölner Nordens.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (17. März 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Den Chefkoch hat es diese Woche selber erwischt, drei Tage Schüttelfrost, Fieber etc. und nur zur Lebenserhaltung das Bett verlassen.   Heute fühle ich mich wieder einigermaßen fit, keine Ahnung was das war, Grippequickie
> 
> Die fahrradtechnischen Auswirkungen kann ich nicht beurteilen, deshalb sind von mir keine festen sportlichen Aktivitäten am Weekend geplant. Bei Interesse vielleicht eine Proberunde durch die Flachlandwälder des Kölner Nordens.
> 
> ...


Ok, dann lassen wir es.. Ich stehe auch voll unter Drogen!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2006)

Update auf meiner Heimseite

Bei Enduroreisen findet man:

Classische Westalpentouren 2005

Kreta Cross 2005

Scheizer Pässe Karussel

Wer Motorräder nicht mag, kann sich ja an den Bildern erfreuen,  da war es noch warm und trocken.  

Viel Spaß

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. März 2006)

Ist ja mal ULTRA!!  Was für geile Bilder!! 
Und dabei hab ich erst den Westalpen-Teil gelesen. Mannomann, ich verkauf das Jek und hol mir auch ne Enduro, ist doch wahr ey!


----------



## Delgado (23. März 2006)

Du hast mir den Tag versüßt, Danke.


----------



## Manni (23. März 2006)

Feierst du krank, oder was ist los, dass du bei dem geilen Wetter in der Bude hockst?   Oder meinste für unsere Tour reicht deine Restkondition noch  Ich hoffe du irrst dich  
Man wenn ich mal soviel Zeit zum HP-Basteln hätte  
Trotz der PS-Monster recht geil, genau das richtige Hobby für Jungs die immer gern im Matsch gespielt haben 

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2006)

So, für alle die tapfer das Wetter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ignorieren:

Feuchte, matschige Frühlingstour am 02.04. mit Herrn Sonntag durchs Bergische. Best of Bergische Trails oder Rund um Wermelskirchen oder Wupperberge oder Dhünntalsperre pur, je nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer, alles ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch.

Matsch Matsch


----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> So, für alle die tapfer das Wetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kopierer...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. März 2006)

Verlockendes Angebot,

kann aber nur max. 2h auf's Rad, da ich meine finalen Reisevorbereitungen treffen muß, im wesentlichen Reinigungs- und Pflegearbeiten an und in Haus, Hof, Garten und Auto .

Ciao
Hammelputzteufel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (30. März 2006)

Ist natürlich ein Pflichttermin für alle Alpencross-Anwärter  
Nachdem ich mich ja schon letzte Woche gedrückt habe und mit einer Woche Dauerregen bestraft wurde bin ich wohl diesmal dabei  

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (31. März 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ist natürlich ein Pflichttermin für alle Alpencross-Anwärter..


..und Alpencross für mich!


----------



## on any sunday (31. März 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ..und Alpencross für mich!



Stimmt, deshalb für alle Rucksackpflicht.


----------



## mikkael (31. März 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, deshalb für alle Rucksackpflicht.


Ich bringe mein Sauerstoff*zelt* gleich mit!


----------



## on any sunday (31. März 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> So, für alle die tapfer das Wetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, muß die Startzeit auf 10:00 Uhr vorverlegen.


----------



## on any sunday (3. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> So, für alle die tapfer das Wetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, wie üblich wurden alle Erwartungen erfüllt, es war matschig, es war feucht und die 50 km bzw. 1000 Hm waren auch vorhanden.

Da der Termin vorverlegt wurde, hatte sich Mikkael wieder abmelden müssen, ehrlich alter Halbfinne, es war besser so für dich.  

Dank meiner matschigen Eifelerfahrungen vom Vortag wurde sich auf "Rund um die Dhünntalsperre" begeben, die erfahrungsgemäß den geringsten Matschanteil bietet. Mit von der Partie waren Herr Manni das Mammut, Herr Schnegge und Herr Roadrunner Nummero Uno.

Gleich nach dem Start scheuchte ich die Truppe über den Ringwall mit Muteinlage, die Talsperre wurde über die Höhe  und dann linkseröm angegangen, und zwar mit allen kleinen, gemeinen Steigungen die wir so lieben.  Die Bodenverhältnisse waren ok, kein Vergleich zum Eifelbratsch.

Herr Roadrunner Nummero Uno machte nach der Vorsperre Tempo, leider rauschte er dadurch am geplanten Abzweig vorbei. Aber als Einheimischen haben wir ihn seinem Schicksal überlassen; aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen lag er auch am Nachmittag wieder trockengelegt auf der Couch.  

Analog zum Vortag setzte nach ca. 3 Stunden der bisher vermisste Regen ein und hörte bis zum Schöllerhof nicht mehr auf, nur noch ein kleiner Uphill und schon waren die feuchten Spiele am Auto beendet. Trotz der Verhältnisse fand ich es eine zügige und gelungene Veranstaltung.

der Herr Sonntag


----------



## Manni (3. April 2006)

War wie immer ne super Tour und selbst in einem Revier, wo man denkt schon alles abgegrast zu haben zaubert Mr. Offroad-only noch nen Trail hervor.
War angenehm überrascht, als das Rad nach nur 1 Stunde putzen wieder vorzeigbar war  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Roadrunner1 (3. April 2006)

War eine schöne zügige Tour.
Ich war froh, dass ich zum Treffpunkt mit dem Bike gefahren bin. Zu Beginn den Trail zum Eifgen hoch war schon ziemlich gut  
Nur als der Regen einsetzte hatte ich mit meinem Racing Ralph echt zu kämpfen. Null Traktion und Seitenführung. Ist eben für trockenen und harten Untergrund konzipiert. Also nichts für unsere Breitengrade und Touren. Und zu allem Überfluss konnte ich nicht mehr auf das kleinste Kettenblatt schalten wegen ständigem Chain-suck. 
So, jetzt muss ich mein Bike putzen und Technik Check (inkl. Reifenwechsel) machen.
Gruß
Roadrunner


----------



## on any sunday (3. April 2006)

Artgerechtes Update auf meiner Heimseite bei den MTB Reisen.

Alpen Cross "Tegernsee-Gardasee" 

mit den üblichen Verdächtigen Geisljoch, Tuxer Joch, Brenner Grenzkamm, Schneebergscharte, Eisjöchl, Brenta.


"Karnische Alpen Cross" reloaded

10 jährige Jubeltour fürs Manitou von Innichen nach Nötsch, rauf und runter am Karnischen Hauptkamm.


Für Fernweh wird nicht gehaftet.


----------



## on any sunday (5. April 2006)

Und hier was für die Rennradfraktion 

Kleiner Ausflug durch das Bergische Land ab Burscheid am 08.04., Tempo entsprechend der Jahreszeit und meiner bzw. der Mitfahrerform, Steigungen sind allerdings schon sehr sommerlich, ausnahmsweise  soll der Spaß und die Landschaft im Vordergrund stehen.

*Bergische Runde Richtung Dhünntalsperre, Kürten, Lindlar.

Sozusagen "Rund um Köln" on the Rocks und in Schön. Es geht hauptsächlich über kleine Nebenstrecken, Talstrecken werden vermieden. Bergtaugliche Übersetzung wird dringend empfohlen, ca. 80 km und 1200 Hm.*

Ausflügler bitte hier eintragen

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. April 2006)

Kann die nächsten zwei Wochen leider nicht, bin mit Radfahren und Braunwerden beschäftigt   .

Überleg dir doch schon mal ein attraktives Angebot für den Tanz in den Mai . 

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Delgado (5. April 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> bin mit Braunwerden beschäftigt   .
> 
> Ciao
> Hammelhetzer



Viel Spaß dabei.

Grüß mir die Frosch-Fresser


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2006)

Frühlingsgefühle 

Deshalb ein kleiner Frühjahresformtest mit the old mean man.

Nordeifel Cross von Blankenheim nach Düren am 30. April, alles weitere beim Termin

Ich fahre ab Köln West mit der Bahn zum Startort. Dank Jobticket könnte ich noch einen Mitfahrer für lau mitnehmen, nur der Radtransport geht auf eigene Rechnung. 

Dann hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter, ungefähr so wie hier:


----------



## Happy_User (16. April 2006)

Hi,
das halte ich einmal im Hinterkopf. Die Zugverbindung sieht zwar etwas dumm aus, 
###
Bahnhof/Haltestelle  Datum Zeit Gleis Produkte Bemerkungen    Düren   So, 30.04.06   ab   07:15   3         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


RE 10111  RegionalExpress
Achtung! Baumaßnahmen. Infos: www.bahn.de/fahrplanaenderungen, Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich    Köln Hbf   So, 30.04.06   an   07:42   4            Köln Hbf   So, 30.04.06   ab   08:11   7 B-C     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


RB 11147  RegionalBahn
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich
###
aber bei bei passendem Wetter, ist es das wert.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## Manni (18. April 2006)

Bist du sicher das es dann nicht doch 200km werden? Vielleicht sollte ich mit meiner Anmeldung wartwen bis jemand Ortskundiges mitfährt  
Ne nur Spaß, ich muss mal abwarten wie sich meine Arbeit und das Wetter entwickelt. Das ihr hier jetzt aber auch alle mit den 100km+x Touren um euch schmeißen müßt  

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (18. April 2006)

Lockere, abendliche Altherren Runde durch die Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag am 20.04., 18:15 Uhr, wie immer stark traillastig, Tempo soll aber locker bleiben, schwöre. Beleuchtung am Rad wäre für die letzte Stunde nicht verkehrt, ca. 40 km, 800 Hm.

Alte Herren hier eintragen


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Lockere, abendliche Altherren Runde durch die Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag am 20.04., 18:15 Uhr, wie immer stark traillastig, Tempo soll aber locker bleiben, schwöre. Beleuchtung am Rad wäre für die letzte Stunde nicht verkehrt, ca. 40 km, 800 Hm.
> 
> Alte Herren hier eintragen



Entsprechend der Ausschreibung war ein uralter Weggefährte namens Oliver anwesend sowie Manni, der selbsternannte König der Wupperberge, machte auch seine Aufwartung. 

Sollte ja nur eine relativ kleine Runde werden, deshalb sind wir mutigerweise einfach mal andersrum gefahren.

Die einfache Auffahrt rauf zum Pilz,  Serpentinenabfahrt zum Rüden, ein Kettenriss am uralten Kona von Oliver wurden dann vom Guide selbstlos geflickt, den Trail vom Rüden aufwärts bis zur Straße und dort weiter auf Asphalt, da die Schotterabfahrt bergauf keinen Spaß macht. 

Da wir etwas zu früh abgebogen sind, hat dann Manni eine Jägersfrau angesäuert, da er über die weglose Wiese gefahren ist, macht man(ni) ja auch nicht.  

Runter nach Glüder, rauf und runter am Pfaffenberg und dann den S Weg mit Varianten zurück zum Auto. Um in den jugendlichen Slang zu benutzen, in die Richtung hat der S Weg deutlich mehr Flow. , was gewisse Auswirkungen auf das Altherrentempo hatte. 

Der alte Weggefährte war doch sehr erstaunt, das man in der näheren Umgebung solche leckeren Trails fahren kann, sozusagen neue Trails in alten Beinen.


----------



## Manni (21. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Entsprechend der Ausschreibung war ein uralter Weggefährte namens Oliver anwesend sowie Manni, der selbsternannte König der Wupperberge, machte auch seine Aufwartung.
> 
> Sollte ja nur eine relativ kleine Runde werden, deshalb sind wir mutigerweise einfach mal andersrum gefahren.
> 
> ...



Joa war wieder ne schicke Tour  
Die Jägersfrau hab ich überhauptnicht bemerkt  Na Gott sei Dank hab ich kein Rotwild 

P.S. Es hat sich wiedermal gezeigt, Schraubenverbindungen sollten von Zeit zu Zeit kontolliert und gegebenenfalls nachgezogen werden   Was für Gabelöl haben wir in die Vidar gefüllt? 10er oder sogar 15er? Das Zeug hat sich schön auf meinem Vorderrad verteilt... 

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Es hat sich wiedermal gezeigt, Schraubenverbindungen sollten von Zeit zu Zeit kontolliert und gegebenenfalls nachgezogen werden   Was für Gabelöl haben wir in die Vidar gefüllt? 10er oder sogar 15er? Das Zeug hat sich schön auf meinem Vorderrad verteilt...
> 
> Gruß Manni



Wenn es die linke Seite ist, vollkommen egal, da ist ja keine Dämpfereinheit. Rechts nimm das Dickste, was verfügbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (21. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Mal eine Frage an die Könige der Wupperberge. Seit Ihr den schon einmal den Bezirkswanderweg 6 Wupperweg gefahren?
http://www.trularium.de/index2.html?http://www.trularium.de/wg_bezirkswanderwege_bl_6-1.html

Geht ja eigentlich nur bergab?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Ommer (21. April 2006)

Hallo,

auf einer Länge von 125 km sind es immerhin 2000 Höhenmeter, auch wenn man flußabwärts fährt. 

Zitat: Dabei folgt der Weg oft nicht                sklavisch der Uferlinie, sondern verläuft in den Hängen                und Hügeln links und rechts neben dem Fluß, der auf den                ersten Kilometern noch den Namen _Wipper_ trägt. Zitat Ende

Das ist bestimt nicht langweilig!


Gruß Achim


----------



## Manni (21. April 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mal eine Frage an die Könige der Wupperberge. Seit Ihr den schon einmal den Bezirkswanderweg 6 Wupperweg gefahren?
> http://www.trularium.de/index2.html?http://www.trularium.de/wg_bezirkswanderwege_bl_6-1.html
> ...



Nein, noch nicht, aber nun hast du zumindest mich auf ne dumme idee gebracht.... das Jahr ist noch jung   Wird aber sicher ne tagfüllende Aufgabe..... 

Wenn man viel Spaß haben will bekommt man alleine auf den vorletzen 20km der Wupper locker 1500Hm zusammen. Und Richtung Gummersbach wirds ja nur unwesentlich flacher 

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mal eine Frage an die Könige der Wupperberge. Seit Ihr den schon einmal den Bezirkswanderweg 6 Wupperweg gefahren?
> http://www.trularium.de/index2.html?http://www.trularium.de/wg_bezirkswanderwege_bl_6-1.html
> ...



Die Seite kenne ich. Ist noch sehr neu der Weg. Ab Solingen, sprich uns gutbekannten Gebiet, läuft er meist im Tal, aber vorher sieht es nicht schlecht aus, wir kommen ja auch an Ommer vorbei.  

Könnte eine lockere Sommertour werden, Dank Overlay sogar ferngesteuert.


----------



## Happy_User (21. April 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ja, so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Also alles breite Wege, gut asphaltiert und das Höhenprofil wurde freihand mit der Maus gezeichnet. 
### hier verweise ich einmal auf die Fussnote von Herrn On any sunday ###

Hatte schon einmal etwas geplant.
Mit der Bahn ist die Quelle nicht ganz zu erreichen. Letzte Bahnhof Marienheide. Da fehlen dann 5 km zur Quelle. Der erste realistische Zug trifft dort um 8:45 ein. Sollte also Interesse am Mitrollen bestehen, würde ich die Tour nicht gerne bis in den Sommer schieben. Dann dürfte dort auch viel Fussvolk mit und ohne Stöcke sein.


@manni
Wen oder was zeigt das Bild?  http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/thumbs/bild1126618284_gangraen4316d08ab4cfb.jpg

Grüße 

 Holger


----------



## Derk (21. April 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte also Interesse am Mitrollen bestehen, würde ich die Tour nicht gerne bis in den Sommer schieben. Dann dürfte dort auch viel Fussvolk mit und ohne Stöcke sein.


 
Interesse besteht schon bei mir, aber ich habe den Eindruck gewonnen,  dass Ihr den ganzen Weg an einem Tag fahren wollt. Das ist dann doch etwas  zuviel für mich.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (21. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> _wir kommen ja auch an Ommer vorbei_.


Wie, wo, wann? 

fragt Achim


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, wo, wann?
> 
> fragt Achim



Ommers gibts im Bergischen wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Ommer (22. April 2006)

ja, du kennst dich gut aus 

ist ja fast wie Schmitz in Köln! 


Gruß

Achim


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. April 2006)

Tach.

Da kehrt man nach 900 RR-Km voller Sonne, Gegenwind und einem einzigartigen Rauhasphalt aus der Fremde zurück und sieht, dass eine gute Seele zum Tanz in den Mai lädt .

Start ist bei mir praktisch vor der Haustür, da kann ich ja nicht nein sagen . Habe gerade noch eine große Kiste voller Zahnräder, Gummireifen, Schaltungen etc bestellt, sollte alles noch rechtzeitig geliefert und verbaut werden können.

@Mikkele
Schätze mal, du reist nicht mit dem Rad an, sondern sitzt mit dem M. aus L. im Gerolsteinexpress, richtig? Werde mich dann also dazugesellen.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Happy_User (24. April 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Interesse besteht schon bei mir, aber ich habe den Eindruck gewonnen,  dass Ihr den ganzen Weg an einem Tag fahren wollt. Das ist dann doch etwas  zuviel für mich.
> 
> Gruß
> Derk



Mahlzeit,

ich hatte das schon als Tagestour geplant. Mir fehlt die Zeit um daraus zwei zu machen.  Würde vielleicht eher den Tag davor anreisen, um dann morgens mit den Hühnern starten zu können. 

grüße

 HU


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. April 2006)

Hammelüberseher schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkele
> Schätze mal, du reist nicht mit dem Rad an, sondern sitzt mit dem M. aus L. im Gerolsteinexpress, richtig? Werde mich dann also dazugesellen.


Kleine Selbsterkenntnis: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Da ich die Posts allerdings (willentlich) chronologisch absteigend dargestellt bekomme, habe ich die Einladung und Erläuterung hier im OAS-Thread leider erst später bemerkt.


----------



## on any sunday (24. April 2006)

*Bin diese Woche ab Mittwoch arbeitsbefreit. Noch einer zufällig in dieser misslichen Lage und tagsüber zu radtechnischen Aktivitäten jeder Art bereit?*


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. April 2006)

Kurze Frage zur Sonntagstour: Gemäß Kartenausschnitt kommen wir ja ab und an mit bewohnten Gebieten in Berührung. Besteht irgendwann die Gelegenheit, die Wassertanks nachzufüllen?

Danke
Hammeldürster


----------



## on any sunday (27. April 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage zur Sonntagstour: Gemäß Kartenausschnitt kommen wir ja ab und an mit bewohnten Gebieten in Berührung. Besteht irgendwann die Gelegenheit, die Wassertanks nachzufüllen?
> 
> Danke
> Hammeldürster



Sollte kein Problem werden, eher, das wir wieder die Winterklamotten rausholen sollten. Wegen mangelhafter Kleidung von Teilnehmern werde ich die Tour nicht abbrechen, angekommen Hammelfrierer?


----------



## Manni (27. April 2006)

Och nööö und wer putzt hinterher mein Rad  Hoffen wir auf Bodenfrost  Wird sicher lustig hinterher noch den Regional-Express einzusauen  
Markus kommt auch mit, wir werden aber schon in Köln Deutz in den RE steigen. Danach noch in den Mai feiern.... ein ganz hartes Los  

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen mangelhafter Kleidung von Teilnehmern werde ich die Tour nicht abbrechen, angekommen Hammelfrierer?


Die Schafskälte kommt doch erst im Juni


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. April 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schafskälte kommt doch erst im Juni


Wobei sich mir bezüglich Abbruch die wohl berechtigte Frage stellt: wo sollte diese Tour abgebrochen werden  .

Bei dem Streckenverlauf gibt's doch eh nur um- oder ankommen    

Die Abkürzung vom Rursee nach Vlatten ist keine echte Alternative.


----------



## Happy_User (28. April 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Streckenverlauf gibt's doch eh nur um- oder ankommen
> 
> Die Abkürzung vom Rursee nach Vlatten ist keine echte Alternative.



Es geht aber Rursee-Heimbach-Rurtalbahn nach Düren. Etwas weniger loosend ist die Variante, Heimbach-Ruruferradweg-Düren Stellt hohe Anforderungen an die Fahrtechnik, da dort unkoordiniert wankende teletubbies anzutreffen sind.

Grüße

HU


----------



## Handlampe (28. April 2006)

Kann mir jemand der Bahnreisenden sagen, in welchem Zug ihr sitzt.
Mein Bruda und ich würden dan in Brühl- Kierberg einsteigen. Wäre ja nicht schlecht, wenn man dann zusammen mit einem  WE Ticket fahren könnte.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand der Bahnreisenden sagen, in welchem Zug ihr sitzt.
> Mein Bruda und ich würden dan in Brühl- Kierberg einsteigen. Wäre ja nicht schlecht, wenn man dann zusammen mit einem  WE Ticket fahren könnte.


Meiner Einer wird um 08:33 in Liblar dazusteigen. Falls möglich, würde ich mich gerne an dem WE-Ticket beteiligen. Ist es eigentlich so, dass man in allen Zügen mittlerweile Fahrscheinautomaten hat?

Vielleicht kann ja jemand kurz winken...


----------



## Vertexto (28. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand der Bahnreisenden sagen, in welchem Zug ihr sitzt.
> Mein Bruda und ich würden dan in Brühl- Kierberg einsteigen. Wäre ja nicht schlecht, wenn man dann zusammen mit einem  WE Ticket fahren könnte.


Hi ewige Leuchte,
ich wollte auch von Kierberg fahren, der Zug geht um 8:28 Los richtung Blankenheim.
Wir können uns ja so um 8:15 dort treffen (wenn das Wetter mitspielt)
@onkel sunday:
schalt mal dein Handy ein ,ich hab schon wasserblasen an den Fingern vom vielen wählen  
so long
Gerd


----------



## Roadrunner1 (28. April 2006)

Ja wenn das so ist, dann bin ich auch mit von der Partie. Würde mit dem Auto nach Brühl-Kierberg fahren.
Gruß
Markus
p.s. Uwe, kannst du die Bilder von der Moselkern mitbringen. Als CD oder CF.


----------



## Handlampe (28. April 2006)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe, kannst du die Bilder von der Moselkern mitbringen. Als CD oder CF.



Mach ich (CD)



			
				Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ewige Leuchte,
> ich wollte auch von Kierberg fahren, der Zug geht um 8:28 Los richtung Blankenheim.
> Wir können uns ja so um 8:15 dort treffen (wenn das Wetter mitspielt)



OK....ich werde es dann auch Wetterabhängig machen.


----------



## Happy_User (28. April 2006)

Hi,

ich werde es bei mir auch vom Wetter abhängig machen. Bin darum noch nicht gemeldet. So muss ich mich nicht abmelden. 

Habe ja noch die Hoffnung, dass irgendwie das viel beschriene Treibhausklima zuschlägt. Also laut Wikipedia heißt Treibhaus folgendes:

"Ein *Gewächshaus* oder *Glashaus* (vereinzelt auch Treibhaus genannt) ist eine lichtdurchlässige Konstruktion, die eine geschützte und kontrollierte Anzucht von Pflanzen ermöglicht.
 Die Abdeckung - traditionell aus Glas, heute oft Folien - erhöht einerseits durch den Treibhauseffekt die Temperatur, andererseits schützt sie vor Niederschlag. Durch Regelung der Lufttemperatur und der Bewässerung ist ein optimales Wachstum der Pflanzen und eine gewisse Steuerung anderer Bedingungen (Fortpflanzung etc) möglich....."
Erklärung Wikipedia

Also wenn ich dieses auf das wesentliche reduziere: warm, kein Niederschlag.

Somit würden wir uns dann alle im selben Zug treffen.

Grüße

 HU

PS Wochenendticket: Wie funzt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich (CD)
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ich werde es dann auch Wetterabhängig machen.


Ich will auch Bilder haben...


----------



## on any sunday (28. April 2006)

Eifelcross fällt aus

Hallo Jungs!

Danke für die rege Beteiligung an dem geplanten Eifelcross am Sonntag. 

Wenn man sich aber die Wettervorhersagen so anschaut finde ich, das die Tour und wir besseres Wetter verdient haben, 6 Grad, Regen oder Graupelschauer auf 100 km sind nicht lustig. 

Kurz gesagt, der Trip wird gecancelt und auf einen hoffentlich angenehmeren Termin gelegt, ist ja noch was vom Jahr übrig.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Schnegge (28. April 2006)

Schade Schade   

Aber 'ne weise Entschiedung  . Bei den Aussichten wird die Lust verdammt schnell zum Frust  

Der Sommer kommt ja erst noch  und damit noch viele schöne Touren inkl. Eifelcross 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (28. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Der Sommer kommt ja erst noch  und damit noch viele schöne Touren inkl. Eifelcross
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## Roadrunner1 (28. April 2006)

Dem Stimme ich auch zu. Regen in Kombination mit einstelligen Temperaturwerten sind nicht nach meinem Geschmack.

Gruß
Markus

p.s. Mit der CD können wir bei der nächsten Tour erledigen.


----------



## blitzfitz (28. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Eifelcross fällt aus



Mist! Gerade, wo ich mich durchgerungen hatte, mitzufahren.  
Aber ich kann's verstehen. Wir Älteren mit unseren Zipperlein müssen einfach manchmal doch lieber zur Heizdecke greifen.

Hoffentlich wird die Tour bald neuaufgelegt (bei mindestens 25 Grad im Schatten).  

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. April 2006)

@OAS

Ich schlage mal vor, du kippst den Termin nicht, sondern verschiebst ihn einfach genau um eine Woche. Wär' doch 'ne Ansage.

Ausserdem wirst du wirklich alt: langsam vermag ich menschliche Züge an dir zu erkennen .

Ciao
Hammelversteher


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. April 2006)

Da das Wetter ja auch für Moped-Touren nicht gerade ideal ist - *geht irgendwas am 1. Mai??*


----------



## Scottti (2. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Eifelcross fällt aus
> 
> Michael



Das ist ja genial!

Bei einem Umzug am Samstag habe ich mir einen Hexenschuss geholt und mich schwarz geärgert da ich eigentlich mitfahren wollte.

Wann wird der nächste Versuch gestartet?


----------



## on any sunday (2. Mai 2006)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja genial!
> 
> Bei einem Umzug am Samstag habe ich mir einen Hexenschuss geholt und mich schwarz geärgert da ich eigentlich mitfahren wollte.
> 
> Wann wird der nächste Versuch gestartet?



Haben wir ein Glück, du einen Hexenschuß und ich hatte bescheidenes Wetter, wirklich genial.  

Da an den folgenden Wochenenden schon Großveranstaltung anstehen, habe ich als Grobziel den Monat Juni ausgeguckt.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Mai 2006)

1. Mountainbike Challange durch das nördliche Kölner Umland am 06. Mai.

Was wird geboten?

Widererwartend eine abwechslungsreiche Strecke mit Trails, Hügeln, Gipfelkreuzen, tiefen Löchern, großen Baggern, dicken Kraftwerken und hohen Propellern sowie ein paar unvermeidbaren Asphaltteilen. 

Der nördlichste Gipfel wird Alp due Allrath aka Allrather Höhe sein. Dort kann man die Dackelschneider in freier Wildbahn beim Bergzeitfahren beobachten.

An der Strecke sind genug Orte zum Pausen vorhanden. Möglichkeiten zur Nahrungsaufnahme bieten die Gusdorfer Crosser, ein kleines, aber feines Automuseum und kurz vorm Ziel eine Gelateria.

Die einzige Herausforderung ist die Streckenlänge von ca. 80 km, an Höhenmetern dürften max. 400 Hm zusammenkommen. Ist also auch für fortgeschrittene Anfänger, Villeaner und Königsförster geeignet.

Der Start ist bei mir vor der Haustür in Köln Esch, Am Scheidweg 16, siehe Anmeldung. Wer per Auto anreist, Einfahrt nur wie eingezeichnet möglich, besser vorher in der Nähe parken.

Flachlandcross


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Widererwartend eine abwechslungsreiche Strecke


Warum ist diese Tour anders als deine anderen 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Dort kann man die Dackelschneider in freier Wildbahn beim Bergzeitfahren beobachten.


Warum wird das genau nicht angeboten  



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ist also auch für fortgeschrittene Anfänger, *Villeaner* und Königsförster geeignet.



Dafür blutest du   

Weitere Fragen: 
wann wurde der 6. Mai zum "Tag der Anfängertour" erkoren (siehe auch Mayen...)?

Wie hoch ist der Asphaltanteil in etwa?


----------



## on any sunday (2. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist diese Tour anders als deine anderen



Das Widererwartend bezog sich auf das gewählte Flachland, das ja mit den dir bekannten Vorurteilen zu kämpfen hat, siehe Wikipedia unter Stichwort "Ville" 

Hat deshalb dieselbe außerordentliche Quälität meiner übrigen Touren. nein, kein Schreibfehler



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird das genau nicht angeboten



Weil das hier ein Mountainbikeforum ist, Depp.   



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür blutest du
> 
> Weitere Fragen:
> wann wurde der 6. Mai zum "Tag der Anfängertour" erkoren (siehe auch Mayen...)?
> ...



Glaube ich kaum.

Keine Ahnung?

Ich schätze um die 25 Prozent, aber überwiegend Feldwege und Radwege.

Ich fahre übrigens mit meinem Crosser.  

An alle, last mich bitte mit Herrn Hammelhetzer nicht alleine, bittteeee!


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...An alle, last mich bitte mit Herrn Hammelhetzer nicht alleine, bittteeee!


Ganz sicher sogar......da bin ich schon auf dem Weg ins Saarland...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (2. Mai 2006)

Gutes Stichwort Ralph.

Hat hier einer kurzfristig Lust und Zeit am Sonntag den saarschleifen-bike-marathon mitzufahren? Nachmeldung dürfte kein Problem sein, nach der Teilnehmerliste ist das Limit von 1200 Teilnehmern noch lange nicht erreicht.

Hinfahrt entweder Samstag Abend und sich dann irgendwo in die Büsche schlagen, meine Ladefläche ist lang genug    oder am Sonntag Morgen. Ist ja von Köln aus locker in 2 Stunden machbar.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2006)

Also ich bin schon ab Samstag Mittag dort. Wir sehen uns aber sicher nach dem Rennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (3. Mai 2006)

Strafe muß sein, hättest ja den Eifelcross anbieten können 

Könnte mir die Saarschleife am Sonntag schon vorstellen, wann müßte ich denn da aufstehen   und willst du dir dann die Strecke gleich zweimal antun? Für 50km lohnts sich ja nicht  

Gruß manni


----------



## Delgado (3. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hinfahrt entweder Samstag Abend und sich dann irgendwo in die Büsche schlagen, meine Ladefläche ist lang genug    ...



Die Vorstellung mit Dir auf der Ladefläche zu nächtigen ist ja schon verlockend ....  

Bin für Sa./So. aber leider schon vergeben.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Montana (3. Mai 2006)

OAS , danke für die nette Einladung  Vielleicht kommt ja _unsere_ Schnegge vorbei  :  

Nee , im Ernst . Am 6.Mai.  ist doch leider auch die SIT Geschichte - ich glaube die sind dann alle dort. Ich persönlich werde Fussballspielen müssen. 

Am nächsten Tag gehts mit TTL  nach Mayen. 

Viele Grüsse

Guido





			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Mountainbike Challange durch das nördliche Kölner Umland am 06. Mai.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Mai 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Strafe muß sein, hättest ja den Eifelcross anbieten können
> Gruß manni


Ganz schön pfiffig der Manni, für sein Alter .

Was spricht in der Tat dagegen, dass Zweigefahr gegen das Manitou und den Startort vor der Haustür gegen Blankenheim zu tauschen????????????????

Komm Mikele, gib' dir 'nen Ruck, willst mich doch Leiden sehen .


----------



## Roadrunner1 (3. Mai 2006)

Bin am Samstag auch in Moitzfeld.
Und am Sonntag wollte ich die Mayener Tour fahren. 
Sozusagen Eifelcross light.
So, und nun tue Buße 
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Happy_User (3. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vorstellung mit Dir auf der Ladefläche zu nächtigen ist ja schon verlockend ....
> 
> Bin für Sa./So. aber leider schon vergeben.
> 
> ...



Hi,

wohl zuviel "Zurück in die Zukunft" geschaut. 


grüße

 HU


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...siehe Wikipedia unter Stichwort "Ville"


Genau das habe ich jetzt mal getan. Tja, Höhenzug 170m ü.N.N., steil abfallend passt schon zu unserem herrlichen und schönen Braunkohleloch. Die meisten der genannten Seen kann ich übrigens mit verbundenen Augen umtrailen .

Viel überraschter war ich jedoch, dass die *sagenumwobene Tomburg *gleichfalls dem ehemaligen Naturpark Kottenforst-*Ville zugeschlagen *wird...ich sach ma lieber nix mehr dazu


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Viel überraschter war ich jedoch, dass die *sagenumwobene Tomburg *gleichfalls dem ehemaligen Naturpark Kottenforst-*Ville zugeschlagen *wird...ich sach ma lieber nix mehr dazu


In Wiki kann doch jeder (fast) eintragen, was er will. Kannste ja korrigieren, bevor Uwe das merkt


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Viel überraschter war ich jedoch, dass die *sagenumwobene Tomburg *gleichfalls dem ehemaligen Naturpark Kottenforst-*Ville zugeschlagen *wird...ich sach ma lieber nix mehr dazu


 
Allerdings dem "Staatsforst Ville" nahe des "Staatsforstes Kottenforst", der hat nun nix mit der verkohlten Ville zu tun.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Mountainbike Challange durch das nördliche Kölner Umland am 06. Mai.
> 
> Was wird geboten?
> 
> ...



Wird wegen zu starker Konkurrenz gecancelt, habe am Samstag dann auch was Besseres vor, sorry Hammelchen, aber du wolltest ja sowieso lieber rennradeln oder eifelcrossen.


----------



## on any sunday (3. Mai 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Strafe muß sein, hättest ja den Eifelcross anbieten können
> 
> Könnte mir die Saarschleife am Sonntag schon vorstellen, wann müßte ich denn da aufstehen   und willst du dir dann die Strecke gleich zweimal antun? Für 50km lohnts sich ja nicht
> 
> Gruß manni



Also, um 9.00 Uhr wird die Anmeldung dichtgemacht, müssten hier also so gegen 5:30 losfahren, wie lange du für dein Makeup brauchst weiß ich Gott sei Dank nicht. 

Wollte mir schon das zweimal antun, den Beschreibungen nach lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wollte mir schon das zweimal antun, den Beschreibungen nach lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.


So isses Altes Haus...aber die mittlere Runde reicht 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (8. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Gutes Stichwort Ralph.
> 
> Hat hier einer kurzfristig Lust und Zeit am Sonntag den saarschleifen-bike-marathon mitzufahren? Nachmeldung dürfte kein Problem sein, nach der Teilnehmerliste ist das Limit von 1200 Teilnehmern noch lange nicht erreicht..



*Saarschleifen und andere Knoten*

So, nachdem sich ein Mitfahrer von der falschen Rheinseite bereit erklärt hatte mich zu begleiten, musste es wohl sein.

Samstag abend wurde also das Mannimobil vollgepackt und sich gen Orscholz begeben. Nach einer etwas längeren Hinfahrt wurde zuerst der geplante Campingplatz gesucht und nicht gefunden.  Egal, weiter nach Orscholz und die nächste Pizzeria zwecks Nahrungsaufnahme erobert. 

Kaum hingesetzt, pöbelte  uns die Sportabteilung der 7Hillers an. Kein Wunder, das halbe Lokalforum vom IBC war mit Abordnungen aus dem Siebengebirge, Eifel, Belgien etc. vertreten.

Da wir uns kräftig stärken wollten, wurde gleich zwei große Pizzzen bestellt. Kann man eine Pizza mit knapp 40 cm als groß bezeichnen? Ich meine Ja!  

Ausreichen genährt steuerten wir dann unsere exclusive Übernachtungsmöglichkeit unter dem Vordach einer günstig gelegenen Waldhütte an. Habe schon unbequemer genächtigt.

Am nächsten Morgen verlief die Anmeldung problemslos, das Frühstück wurde durch Kuchen ersetzt und die anwesenden Bekannten begrüßt.

Beim Einradeln stieß dann auch noch die alte Krampe aus Alfter zu uns. Wir hatten uns für den Marathon angemeldet, das Starterfeld war mit ca. 130 sehr überschaubar.

Aber da ich Marathons eher unter touristischen Aspekt bestreite, ist die Zeit mir wurscht. Egal, der Startschuß fiel und wir trieben das Feld vor uns her, das leise Viertaktpoltern der alten Trialhonda begleitete uns die ersten Kilometer, sozusagen das Besenmotorrad.  

Irgendwann setzte sich dann Herr Krampe von uns ab und konnte seinen Vorsprung bis ins Ziel auf 20 Minuten ausbauen, Sack.  

Die Strecke war für deutsche Verhältnisse sehr abwechslungsreich, längere Trailpassagen, technisch nicht ganz anspruchlos, dort deshalb wohl auch Technikpassagen genannt, wechselten sich mit breiteren Waldwegen oder schön gelegenen Asphaltauffahren ab. Landschaftlich ist der Marathon mit tiefen Einblicken ins Saartal und Ausblicken ins Saarland topp.

Über die Verpflegung konnte man auch nicht meckern und so beendeten Manni und ich die erste Runde in einer für Nichtsportler ordentlichen Zeit, die sich etwas relativierte, da anscheinend schon die erste Runde um 10 km verkürzt wurde.  Egal, auf ging es in die nächste Runde, also für uns doch noch über feine, neue Trails.

Es hat durchaus Vorteile, wenn eine Schleife 2 Runden gefahren wird, auf den Trails kennt man dann die kniffligen Stellen, man ist auf der Runde meist alleine unterwegs und hat keine Staus zu befürchten.

Nach über 6 Stunden hatten auch wir die knapp 100 km, könnte hinkommen und 2700 Hm, müßten weniger gewesen sein, um die 2400 Hm, bewältigt. 

Noch eine kleine Kritik an den Veranstalter, das Schlammloch im Ziel, die Minitrailschleife 50 Hm hochschieb und die Miniatursteilsandabfahrt fand ich überflüssig.

Mir hats Spaß gemacht, besonders das Topp Wetter, endlich nur radabstauben. Mitleider Manni hat es auch gefallen, obwohl er sich doch stark gewundert hat, das die meisten Mädels und Jungs auf der Marathonstrecke doch teilweise deutlich schneller als wir waren.  

Mikele


----------



## Delgado (8. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mitleider Manni hat es auch gefallen, obwohl er sich doch stark gewundert hat, das die meisten Mädels und Jungs auf der Marathonstrecke doch teilweise deutlich schneller als wir waren.
> 
> Mikele*


*

Müsste er doch schon von heimischen Gefilden her gewohnt sein   

Gruß

Michael*


----------



## Enrgy (8. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> das leise Viertaktpoltern der alten Trialhonda begleitete uns die ersten Kilometer


Haste mich nicht erkannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Haste mich nicht erkannt?


 
Hatte Massa die Ketten abgemacht und Dir Freigang gewährt?


----------



## Enrgy (8. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte Massa die Ketten abgemacht und Dir Freigang gewährt?


Massa habe ich gesehen, der hatte aber keine Ketten sondern Antriebswellen an seinem roten Spielmobil. War 3 Tage am Ring, um der teuersten Art Benzin zu verbrennen beizuwohnen


----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Massa habe ich gesehen, der hatte aber keine Ketten sondern Antriebswellen an seinem roten Spielmobil. War 3 Tage am Ring, um der teuersten Art Benzin zu verbrennen beizuwohnen


 
Das freut mich. War auch ein geiles Rennen.
Ich hatte mich für die überdachten Sitzplätze mit all incl. Service auf dem heimischen Sofa entscheiden.


----------



## Krampe (8. Mai 2006)

Tach auch,
Ich muß jetzt auch mal was zur Saarschleife sagen...
Für mich wars der erste Marathon überhaupt und ich fand die Veranstaltung sehr gut bis damußichunbedingtnochmalfahren 
Ich war echt erleichtert als ich beim Start dann doch bekannte Gesichter in Gestalt von Herrn Sonntag und Manni gesehen habe und wir zumindest das erste Stück zusammen fahren konnten  .
Nachher wollte ich halt mein Tempo fahren und ich hab mich dadurch wohl etwas abgesetzt  
In der zweiten Runde bin ich dann noch auf 2 alte Bekannte vom Gardasee letztes Jahr gestoßen und wir haben uns dann noch die letzten kilometer zusammen die Kante gegeben  
Fazit:Immer wieder, aber was nehmen die an der Spitze für Drogen um solche Zeiten zu fahren?   EPO alleine reicht da nicht...
Ich komme wieder


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Mai 2006)

Tach, der Herr Sonntach!

Von den Schleifen der Saar auf die Geraden der Ebene.

Wie sähe es diese Woche mit einer Team Giant Runde im Kölner Norden aus, ca. 60-90 km, Startzeit so 17:45-18:30.

Nächste Woche dann noch einen Nachschlag ex Burscheid???

Würde dann das Rad morgens in's Auto packen...

Geht was?

Ciao
Hammelsauser


----------



## Delgado (9. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Woche dann noch einen Nachschlag ex *Burscheid*???



Melde Interesse. Aber nicht Mittwoch!


----------



## on any sunday (9. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach, der Herr Sonntach!
> 
> Von den Schleifen der Saar auf die Geraden der Ebene.
> 
> ...



Morgen Kölner Nordlandrunde


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Kölner Nordlandrunde


Geht doch! 

Kümmer dich im RR-Forum mal um die restlichen Interessenten, wollte die Leutchen nicht verschrecken... .


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Melde Interesse. Aber nicht Mittwoch!


Ja Plüschie-Tigerchen,

da wird's ja vielleicht endlich doch noch mal was mit uns . Dienstag und Donnerstag sind ja Gottseidank schon erfunden


----------



## Delgado (9. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Plüschie-Tigerchen,
> 
> da wird's ja vielleicht endlich doch noch mal was mit uns . Dienstag und Donnerstag sind ja Gottseidank schon erfunden



Ja, zumal die Gefahr gemeinsam nächtigen zu müssen relativ unwahrscheinlich ist  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, zumal die Gefahr gemeinsam nächtigen zu müssen relativ unwahrscheinlich ist  .


Ich darf hier ja leider nicht spamen, sonst kommt der Hausmeister Krause, äh  Sonntach gleich wieder an ...


----------



## Delgado (9. Mai 2006)

Du hast, glaub' ich Hammelnarren-Freiheit beim Jeffe ...


----------



## on any sunday (9. Mai 2006)

Staubige Feierabendrunde mit Herrn Sonntag am 11.05., 18:00 in Burscheid. Es geht so Richtung Altenberg, Dhünntalsperre, rauf und runter, je nach Lust und Laune des Guides, ca. 40 km und 800 Hm.

Für alle Abstauber


----------



## mikkael (10. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...je nach Lust und Laune* des Guides*..


Wenn der Guide das schreibt..


----------



## on any sunday (11. Mai 2006)

Haaaalllllo!

Werden hier alle vom Arbeitgeber geknechtet oder warum hat keiner Lust auf eine abendliche Runde burscheiden bei bestem Radwetter, faule Bande.  

Am Wochenende regnets wieder!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. Mai 2006)

Ruhe mich lieber auf dem kleinen Gelben aus, merke, wie gut mir das tut .


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhe mich lieber auf dem kleinen Gelben aus, merke, wie gut mir das tut .


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Haaaalllllo!
> 
> Werden hier alle vom Arbeitgeber geknechtet oder warum hat keiner Lust auf eine abendliche Runde burscheiden bei bestem Radwetter, faule Bande.
> 
> Am Wochenende regnets wieder!



Hallo Michael,

fährst du auch wenn sich niemand anmeldet,ich frage desshalb weil ich in esch noch eine Endmontage durchführen werde und nicht weiß wann ich fertig werde,interesse hätte ich schon.
Solltest du von Esch aus losfahren kann man zusammen mit einem Auto fahren,hier vorsichtshalber meine Handynummer 0171-4409608 , deine Nummer habe ich .

Gruß Bernhard


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Haaaalllllo!
> 
> Werden hier alle vom Arbeitgeber geknechtet oder warum hat keiner Lust auf eine abendliche Runde burscheiden bei bestem Radwetter, faule Bande.
> 
> Am Wochenende regnets wieder!



ich habe heute 18-uhr-dienst, wird also nix   bin dafür schon gestern gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (11. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Haaaalllllo!
> 
> Werden hier alle vom Arbeitgeber geknechtet oder warum hat keiner Lust auf eine abendliche Runde burscheiden bei bestem Radwetter, faule Bande.
> 
> Am Wochenende regnets wieder!



Was soll ich dazu sagen???? 
Lust schon. 
Zeit nein?
Hier greift die Aussage knechten.
Hoffe auf Freitag 16.00 und dann eine Runde RR.

Grüße

 HU

PS:
War am Wo-ende in Wuppertal biken. Bin den Wanderweg Rund-um-Wuppertal gefahren. Sehr viel WAB. Kann gut mit dem Crosser bewältigt werden. Spannend sind die regionalen Wanderwege. gehören dann aber leider nicht zu dem Runkurs. 
Bezüglich der WAB Anteile sollte der Wupperwanderweg noch einmal geprüft werden. Ausschilderung war auch nicht gerade der Hit. Selbst mit GPS habe ich da wunderbat suchen dürfen.


----------



## rotwildjünger (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo Herr Sonntag,

Anja und ich werden gerne zu dieser Ü30- Feierabendrunde kommen.

Wird dann halt etwas gemütlicher...

Bis später
Michael


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe heute 18-uhr-dienst


...habsch jeden Tach...


----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2006)

rotwildjünger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Sonntag,
> 
> Anja und ich werden gerne zu dieser Ü30- Feierabendrunde kommen.
> 
> ...



Wieviele Michaels gibt's eigentlich in diesem Forum?  

Der Name muss in den frühen 70ern (räusper)  ziemlich modern gewesen sein  


Soll ich mal ne Umfrage machen?    

Gruß

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2006)

gib's zu, Du stehst auf alte Mikels...


----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2006)

Auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo Michael ( On any sunday )

die Entscheidung gestern eine Runde der Ü 30  mitzufahren war ne gute Idee hat mir ne Menge Spass gemacht, sowas in der Art ist wiederholenswert aber nur bei trocknem Wetter .Die Aktion mit dem Plattfuß war ein guter Pauseneinwurf werde mir für spätere Zeiten auch mal ein Ersatzteilset zulegen.
Für die Trailhungrigen Biker aus dem KF wäre das eine gute Alternative werde ich einfach mal vorschlagen

Schönen Gruß  

Bernhard


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> ... sowas in der Art ist wiederholenswert aber nur bei trocknem Wetter ...


...das Eifgental wird selten noch trockener sein, und am WE solls schon wieder regnen! Da unten ist eigentlich IMMER mit feuchten Stellen zu rechnen, auch im Hochsommer!


----------



## on any sunday (13. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...das Eifgental wird selten noch trockener sein, und am WE solls schon wieder regnen! Da unten ist eigentlich IMMER mit feuchten Stellen zu rechnen, auch im Hochsommer!



Wahr gesprochen Onkel Volker, so staubig ist eine absolute Ausnahme, quasi californische Verhältnisse. Da es inzwischen wieder feucht von oben war, sind diese auch schon wieder vorbei.  

Deshalb auf die Hoffung auf nicht ganz so feuchte Böden und richtige Wettervorhersage:

*Altherren Runde durch die Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag, wie immer stark traillastig, ca. 40 km, 800 Hm.*

am 14.05, 14:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Wipperaue

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (13. Mai 2006)

Ich wink euch, wenn ihr am Haus Rüdenstein vorbeikommt. Meine Frau und ich sitzen da mit unseren Schwiegermüttern und essen was leckeres. Viellecht fahr ich morgen abend noch ein kleines Ründchen, so ab 18 Uhr.


----------



## on any sunday (15. Mai 2006)

Schade, schadeee.  

Jetzt legt man schon einen Termin auf eine volkerverträgliche Uhrzeit und der Kerl hat Muttertagspflichten. Gewunken hast du auch nicht, konntest uns nicht sehen, weil wir am Rüden die Trails garnicht verlassen haben.

Laut Aussage des angeblichen Königs der Wupperberge, der in seinem Reich doch immer wieder neue Trails gezeigt bekommt, war das eine humane Tour. 

Irgendwas habe ich falsch gemacht.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwas habe ich falsch gemacht.


...ist normal, du wirst alt...


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist normal, du wirst alt...


Wieso wirst ?...


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Aussage des angeblichen Königs der Wupperberge, der in seinem Reich doch immer wieder neue Trails gezeigt bekommt, war das eine humane Tour.
> 
> Irgendwas habe ich falsch gemacht.



nene, du hast nichts falsch gemacht, ganz im gegenteil  
das war die beste streckenführung mit dem höchsten trailanteil den ich je in der gegend gefahren bin  
so ca. 75% der tour war mir ja schon bekannt, jedoch bin ich bisher immer in die falsche richtung gefahren  
wäre übrigens sehr am track der tour interessiert.

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (16. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Aussage des angeblichen Königs der Wupperberge, der in seinem Reich doch immer wieder neue Trails gezeigt bekommt, war das eine humane Tour.
> 
> *Irgendwas habe ich falsch gemacht. *


Richtig, du hast die Tour als "langsam" ausgeschrieben und das Kriterium auch noch erfüllt  nicht grad die beste Art seinen Ruf zu verteidigen  
Mit dem Grinsen wird das sowieso schon schwer genug  







			
				Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> nene, du hast nichts falsch gemacht, ganz im gegenteil
> das war die beste streckenführung mit dem höchsten trailanteil den ich je in der gegend gefahren bin
> so ca. 75% der tour war mir ja schon bekannt, jedoch bin ich bisher immer in die falsche richtung gefahren
> wäre übrigens sehr am track der tour interessiert.
> ...


Nu verzähl ma nix, ab der Wipperaue wußteste doch nicht mehr wo du bist  Allerdings war es eine wirklich nette Schleife, wenn mich langsam auch das Gefühl beschleicht, dass Opa Sonntag in den W-Bergen nur diese eine Runde kennt, obs am Alter liegt  

Allerdings darf der Retter in der Not nicht unerwähnt bleiben. Außerordentlicher Dank gebührt solymontes für die Pannenhilfe 

Impressionen vom Sonntag:










Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. Mai 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Nu verzähl ma nix, ab der Wipperaue wußteste doch nicht mehr wo du bist  Allerdings war es eine wirklich nette Schleife, wenn mich langsam auch das Gefühl beschleicht, dass Opa Sonntag in den W-Bergen nur diese eine Runde kennt, obs am Alter liegt



oha, da ist der knecht der wupperberge wohl leicht angepisst  
kommt immer noch besser von anderen als könig ernannt zu werden, als sich selbst die burgerking-krone aufzusetzen! 

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (16. Mai 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> oha, da ist der knecht der wupperberge wohl leicht angepisst
> kommt immer noch besser von anderen als könig ernannt zu werden, als sich selbst die burgerking-krone aufzusetzen!
> 
> gruß marco



Zu wenig Lachgesichter  oder leicht übermüdet  war doch ne geile Tour, wegen dem Track muß ich mal schauen.  Haste Donnerstag frei? 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. Mai 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Zu wenig Lachgesichter  oder leicht übermüdet  war doch ne geile Tour, wegen dem Track muß ich mal schauen.  Haste Donnerstag frei?
> 
> Gruß Manni



ach manni, ich drück dir halt gern mal einen rein (bitte nicht zweideutig verstehen). du revanchierst dich ja bei der nächsten tour umgehend dafür    (auch wieder nicht zweideutig verstehen) seit delgado und co muß man sowas ja glasklar differenzieren!
donnerstag sollte kein problem sein. werde das heute abklären.

schlaf gut, honey 

gruß marco


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> .... schlaf gut, honey
> 
> gruß marco



Das ist aber eindeutig, oder


----------



## on any sunday (16. Mai 2006)

Gegendarstellung

Klarer Fall von üblem Sensationjournalismus Herr König. Dieses Bild stammt von einer ganz anderen Veranstaltung







und steht in keinerlei Zusammenhang mit der durchgeführten Tour und deren Begebenheiten. 

Und ja, ich kenne noch eins bis zwei andere Wege in den wuppernen Bergen, allerdings würden diese den Rahmen einer langsamen Altherrentour sprengen.


----------



## on any sunday (16. Mai 2006)

Seien wir optimistisch, das der Wetterbericht recht hat und es am Donnerstag Abend von oben trocken bleibt.

Feierabendrunde mit Herrn Sonntag am 18.05., 18:00 in Burscheid. Es geht so Richtung Altenberg, Dhünntalsperre, rauf und runter, je nach Lust und Laune des Guides, ca. 40 km und 800 Hm.

Für alle Optimisten


----------



## Delgado (17. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Optimisten



Nur zu Klarstellung:

Manni war schon wieder abgemeldet _*bevor*_ ich mich angemeldet habe  

Und jetzt bitte Herr Hammelverführer!
High Noon! Ich wähle einen leichten Tourenpanzer  

Iris, bitte Kasse 1.

Danke & Gruß

Michael


----------



## Solanum (17. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zu Klarstellung:
> 
> Manni war schon wieder abgemeldet _*bevor*_ ich mich angemeldet habe
> 
> ...



jaja hab ja schon bezahlt....!

bis morgen ! 
Solanum


----------



## peppaman (17. Mai 2006)

Das wär' doch mal wieder eine nette Gelegenheit mich dem Herrn Sonntag zu unterwerfen.

Mal seh'n, ob mich vielleicht der Herr Sonntag mitnehmen kann, oder sonst komme ich eben zum Start geradelt. 

Der Startpunkt ist doch 'oben', so ein Parkstreifen entlang einer Wohnhausreihe, und einer Strasse die zu einem ('Erlebnis'?-)Bauernhof und dann abwärts ins Gelände führt?


Bis Morgen dann!
Gruß
peppa


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt bitte Herr Hammelverführer!
> High Noon! Ich wähle einen leichten Tourenpanzer
> Michael


Habe bereits vom Herrn Sonntag am lauschigen Rhein gehört, dass Plüschtigerchen mitfährt . Der aufmerksame Beobachter weiterer Lokalthreads weiß aber, dass Herr Hammelhetzer noch auf ein Päckchen aus dem Hause Rose wartet, in welchem sich u.a. die für'n Herrn Hammelangstbremser lebenswichtigen Klötzchen der Fa. Koolstop befinden .

Päckchen ist aber noch nicht da, und die Gummis sind echt unten (ok, ohne ist eh schöner , aber nicht während der Tour ).

Gruß
NiemalsdieHoffnungaufHammelaufgeber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (17. Mai 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär' doch mal wieder eine nette Gelegenheit mich dem Herrn Sonntag zu unterwerfen.
> 
> Mal seh'n, ob mich vielleicht der Herr Sonntag mitnehmen kann, oder sonst komme ich eben zum Start geradelt.
> 
> ...



Nein Herr Pfeffermann, es ist der Park and Ride Parkplatz direkt an der B 51.

Ich bin morgen gegen 17:00 zu Hause. Wenn du bei Herrn Breuer schuftest, könnte ich dich einsammeln.


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bereits vom Herrn Sonntag am lauschigen Rhein gehört, dass Plüschtigerchen mitfährt . Der aufmerksame Beobachter weiterer Lokalthreads weiß aber, *dass Herr Hammelhetzer noch auf ein Päckchen aus dem Hause Rose wartet*, in welchem sich u.a. die für'n Herrn Hammelangstbremser lebenswichtigen Klötzchen der Fa. Koolstop befinden .
> 
> Päckchen ist aber noch nicht da, und die Gummis sind echt unten (ok, ohne ist eh schöner , aber nicht während der Tour ).
> 
> ...


 
Tja, Cash&Carry hat auch seine Vorteile. 

Aber macht Dir nicht draus. Habe jetzt 6 Wochen auf meine Dämpferbuchsen gewartet. Heute habe ich sie zur Rücksendung verpackt, da sie nicht die richtige Größe haben. Na egal, heute mal einen Mandanten angesprochen, ob der mir sie nicht auf seiner CNC-Anlage schnell fertigen kann. Samstag darf ich sie abholen. Statt 25,80 jetzt für lau. 
Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Cash&Carry hat auch seine Vorteile.
> 
> Aber macht Dir nicht draus. Habe jetzt 6 Wochen auf meine Dämpferbuchsen gewartet. Heute habe ich sie zur Rücksendung verpackt, da sie nicht die richtige Größe haben. Na egal, heute mal einen Mandanten angesprochen, ob der mir sie nicht auf seiner CNC-Anlage schnell fertigen kann. Samstag darf ich sie abholen. Statt 25,80 jetzt für lau.
> Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah.


War die Woche eh auf Schmalspur eingestellt und dabei bleibt's dann halt .

Bin also ein echter Schmalspurbiker


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> War die Woche eh auf Schmalspur eingestellt und dabei bleibt's dann halt .
> 
> Bin also ein echter Schmalspurbiker


 
"Ich bin von Kopf bis Fuß auf Schmalspur eingestellt,
ja das ist meine Welt,
und sonst gar nichts."


----------



## on any sunday (17. Mai 2006)

Hei ihr zwei beiden, einsam?, fehlende Gesprächspartner?

da hätte ich was.  





_________


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hei ihr zwei beiden, einsam?, fehlende Gesprächspartner?


Wie du dich selber per Augenschein übrzeugen konntest, macht ein Friseurbesuch für mich nicht wirklich Sinn. Mir fehlt nur 'n blöder Gummiklotz 

Ausserdem ist doch gut, wenn unser Pflänzchen (Martin und ich ) langsam weiterkeimt. Die Betonung liegt auf langsam .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich bin von Kopf bis Fuß auf Schmalspur eingestellt,
> ja das ist meine Welt,
> und sonst gar nichts."


 
Apropo Parkuhr und keimende Pflänzchen:

Ich bin nicht auf Schmalspur eingestellt,
denn Liebe ist meine Welt,
und sonst gar nichts.


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bereits vom Herrn Sonntag am lauschigen Rhein gehört, dass Plüschtigerchen mitfährt . Der aufmerksame Beobachter weiterer Lokalthreads weiß aber, dass Herr Hammelhetzer noch auf ein Päckchen aus dem Hause Rose wartet, in welchem sich u.a. die für'n Herrn Hammelangstbremser lebenswichtigen Klötzchen der Fa. Koolstop befinden .
> 
> Päckchen ist aber noch nicht da, und die Gummis sind echt unten (ok, ohne ist eh schöner , aber nicht während der Tour ).
> 
> ...



Sammle in letzter Zeit auffällig viele Körbe von Männern, wohingegen Frauen sich um mich reißen   

Naja, der Spatz in der Hand ....


----------



## Molly (18. Mai 2006)

Neugierig: welche Frauen?
Mit oder ohne Fahrrad?


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Neugierig: welche Frauen?
> Mit oder ohne Fahrrad?



Mit natürlich  
Es geht doch um's biken, oder  

Oder was hast Du gedacht, was ein Plüschietiger  mit einem Hammelverweigerer  auf den Trails anstellt .....  

Trotzdem Gruß

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Oder was hast Du gedacht, was ein Plüschietiger  mit einem Hammelverweigerer  auf den Trails anstellt .....


Dürfte so lauschig wie planschen im Haifischbecken werden


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Na egal, heute mal einen Mandanten angesprochen, ob der mir sie nicht auf seiner CNC-Anlage schnell fertigen kann. Samstag darf ich sie abholen. Statt 25,80 jetzt für lau.
> Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah.


 
Nachricht heute vom Mandanten erhalten:



> Betreff: Fahrradersatzteile (E-Mail empfangen heute um 18:41 Uhr)
> 
> Letzte Mahnung!
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ein Service.  Gestern um 16:56 Uhr die Konstruktionszeichnung mit den Maßen gefaxt, und heute nach weniger als 24 Stunden liegen die Einzelanfertigungen meiner Dämpferbuchsen zur Abholung bereit.  

Schade, dass die Jungs keine Rahmen schweissen.


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt bitte Herr Hammelverführer!
> High Noon! Ich wähle einen leichten Tourenpanzer
> 
> Michael



Alle noch platt?  

Schöne Tour gestern  

Brutal, schmutzig und am Schluss mit Sonnenuntergangspanorama vom Feinsten.

Der Schnitt dürfte durch Pacemaker Iris deutlich über 20 km/h geklettet sein  

Mit dabei: Onkel Sonntag, Solanum, Peppaman, Zachi, Tom Canyon, Jakobi, Manni und Delgado.

Peppa, wobleiben die Bilda?

Übrigens Hammelmädchen, Deine alten Bremsen wären nicht mal die Schlechtesten gewesen   

Gruß & bess demnäächst

Michael


----------



## peppaman (19. Mai 2006)

Jou das war echt klasse gestern!!

Danke Micha für's Guiden, dem Bergischen, mal wieder, für seine tollen Trails, und für alle in der Gruppe.
Bin selten mit einer so flotten gruppe unterwegs gewesen!!

...bzw. Dank und Respekt an jene, welche das Tempo der Spielkinder in den vorderen Rängen nicht immer mitfahren wollten und konnten, und trotzdem weder vom Rad gefallen sind, noch auf die gute Stimmung gedrückt haben. 

20er Schnitt? Bin mit nem guten 30er in  Burscheid angekommen, ohne zu löschen waren es bei mir zum Schluß 71km und ein knapper 19er (18,92) Schnitt.... noch mehr in der Richtung und es hagelt Höhenmetergrafiken ;o)

Iris ist erst seit 'nem halben Jahr auf dem bike?...ach hört doch auf... das glaubt Euch doch keiner  

Fotos hab ich in der Regel, bzw. seit einige im IBC-archiv verschollen sind, bei flickr.com.
Die hier zum Beispiel:












[click for big!]

Gruß an alle!
Bis bald
peppa


----------



## Redking (19. Mai 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Iris ist erst seit 'nem halben Jahr auf dem bike?...ach hört doch auf... das glaubt Euch doch keiner



Hi Peppa,
das solltest du aber glauben!
Okay sind jetzt 8 Monate! 
Hier Ihr erstes Posting

Und ich durfte ihr können schon vier Tage später bewundern! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

Das Blödeste war, dass sie in den falschen Thread geposted hat    

BTW: an den Tag (18.09.2005) kann ich mich gut erinnern (BGSSNiH usw.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (19. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das Blödeste war, dass sie in den falschen Thread geposted hat
> 
> BTW: an den Tag (18.09.2005) kann ich mich gut erinnern (BGSSNiH usw.)


Ich auch, haben lange auf Lars an der Drachenschanze gewartet! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TomCanyon (19. Mai 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Jou das war echt klasse gestern!!
> 
> Danke Micha für's Guiden, dem Bergischen, mal wieder, für seine tollen Trails, und für alle in der Gruppe.
> Bin selten mit einer so flotten gruppe unterwegs gewesen!!
> ...



Das sind ja richtig gute Fotos geworden. Werde mir das letzte direkt als Bildschirmhintergrund einrichten. Ich werde gleich noch melancholisch: "Zwei Radler am blühenden Rapsfeld dem Sonnenuntergang entgegegen"  Schnief!!

Die Runde hat mir gut gefallen, (nette Leute, super Trails, viele für mich noch unbekannt, die Trails meine ich) habe versucht immer dranzubleiben, es meistens auch geschafft, hoffe ich zumindest.  

Danke auch an oaS für's einfühlsame guiden 

Bin gerne wieder mal dabei.

Tom


----------



## on any sunday (27. Mai 2006)

Die Dackelschneider fahren im Sonnenschein den Pordoi hoch, bei der Rallye WM staubts auf Sardinien etc.. Alles gute Gründe in eine tiefe Depression zu verfallen. Aber da es angeblich morgen von oben weniger feucht werden soll und ich die überholte Antriebseinheit des Winterrades artgerecht einweihen möchte:

*Mud, Sweat and Tears mit Herrn Sonntag durchs Bergische.* Best of Bergische Trails oder Rund um Wermelskirchen oder Wupperberge oder Dhünntalsperre pur, je nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer, alles ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch.

Start as usual in Burscheid, 11:00 Uhr


----------



## mikkael (27. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Start as usual in Burscheid, 11:00 Uhr


Alles so, wie ich es gelassen habe. Ist das nicht schön?


----------



## on any sunday (29. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *Mud, Sweat and Tears mit Herrn Sonntag durchs Bergische.* Best of Bergische Trails oder Rund um Wermelskirchen oder Wupperberge oder Dhünntalsperre pur, je nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer, alles ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch.
> [/URL]



Ich hatte mich schon seelisch, moralisch auf eine größere Enduro Runde durch Bergische vorbereitet, da sich der Herr Vertexo in letzter Sekunde wieder ausgetragen hatte, Feigling. Aber Mittels dieser neumodischen schnurlosen Telefone hatte sich ein neues Gesicht angemeldet, leider schon wieder den Namen vergessen ; dann mußte ich doch (an)treten.

Herr X trat mit einem Scott mit reichlich Federweg, dafür ohne Helm, an und ich schickte mich an, Herrn X die Feinheiten des Bergischen Landes näher zu bringen. Da bot sich doch die bekannte Runde über Eifgen, Sengbach, Wupperberge, Lukasweg und Wiebach an, also eine feine Runde, durchaus geeignet um meinen Ruf als "bösen Mann" wieder herzustellen.  

Detaillierte Streckenbeschreibung spare ich mir; das Wetter war wie versprochen, trocken und sogar teilweise sonnig. Die Bodenverhältnisse wie befürchtet, sehr feucht; Bäche, wo vorher kein Wasser floß, kleine Wasserläufe wurde zu Sturzbächen und die Wupper hielt sich auch nicht nur in ihrem Bett auf, unterspülte und umgestürzte Bäume etc.. pp.

Man konnte auch nicht unbelästigt durch den Wald radeln, die Opladen Gang war sehr entgegend kommend und einem, für totgeglaubten alten Mitfahrer, mußte der rechte Weg gewiesen werden, obwohl er mittels Tschiepieess gelotst wurde.

Am Ende der Tour war Herr X gut beansprucht , von der Strecke höchst angetan und bat sogar um Wiederholung. Geht doch.  Wo waren eigentlich die ganzen Einheimischen?

King of the bergisch mountain.  

Mikele


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wo waren eigentlich die ganzen Einheimischen?


Ab 17 Uhr unterwegs...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> . Geht doch.


Haste wieder mal einen "Dummen" gefunden? Scheinst dich ja wieder gefangen zu haben...

Bezüglich Sturzbäche habe ich sicher die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht, werde ich nachher noch niederbringen...

Wie sieht's mit der mittwöchlichen Schmalspurveranstaltung aus?


----------



## Solanum (29. Mai 2006)

Hi
Ich war zur ca. selbiger Zeit wie ihr, in selbiger Gegend unterwegs. Die Wassermassen in Flüssen und Wegen kann ich zu 100% bestätigen, aber von oben war das Wetter spitze!!
Ich habe immer mal Ausschau gehalten ob ich euch (oder andere Bekannte) zusehen bekommme, aber ohne Erfolg. Ihr seid sicher auch sau dreckig geworden! mich haben zwei Reiter ausgelacht, und konnten sich nicht vorstellen das man freiwillig sooo dreckig wird .. na ja ganz freiwillig ist das ja auch nicht, ich hätte es mir ja auch trockenner gewünscht.... 
aber es war so richtig schön!

schöne Woche
Solanum


----------



## Airhaenz (29. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich war von 2 bis 6 Rund um sie Sengenbachtalsperre, Glüdern usw unterwegs.
Einige Trails waren zu Bächen mutiert und die vielen Rinnsale sowie die höchst gefüllte Wupper sehr spektakulär..
Wir haben sogar noch 5 - 6 weitere Schlammbespritze Biker Nähe Tierheim Wupper gesichtet.

Mud On!!

P.S. Samstag war ich im 7gb unterwegs - hat auch Spaß gemacht, auch wenn einige Wege rekordverdächtig verschlammt waren: Alles fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (29. Mai 2006)

Daß sich bei soviel Verkehr in den Wupperbergen kein Stau gebildet hat ...  
Wir waren schön sauber, mußten uns dafür allerdings recht flach auf die Räder legen, damit wir nicht von der Straße gefegt werden.

Zachi


----------



## peppaman (29. Mai 2006)

Nach einer heftigen Samstag-Nachtsause bis in den fortgeschritten frühen Sonntag, war ich zuerst froh, mich nicht für den bösen Mann entschieden zu haben.
Früh abends bin ich dann doch noch 2 Stündchen durch die City gefixed.... und hab mich ein wenig geärgert, den Samstag nicht früher beendet zu haben...

Habt ihr auch die Wetterprognosen für die nächsten Tage gehört? ...Schnee....Bodenfrost.....


danke Edith..


----------



## Enrgy (30. Mai 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> ...Schnee....Bodenfrost.....


Geil, dann friert der Schmodder und man kann wieder ohne Kotflügel fahren!


----------



## Vertexto (30. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mich schon seelisch, moralisch auf eine größere Enduro Runde durch Bergische vorbereitet, da sich der Herr Vertexo in letzter Sekunde wieder ausgetragen hatte, Feigling.
> 
> 
> Hi Onkel Sonntag,
> ...


----------



## peppaman (30. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Geil, dann friert der Schmodder und man kann wieder ohne Kotflügel fahren!




Stimmt auch wieder...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Loc8bpczZPY



*Wo sind meine Kotflügel?


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2006)

Update für Belgien



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre am 05.06., Pfingstmontag, zur Ardennentrophy nach La Reid. Möchte sich jemand anschließen?
> 
> Was wird geboten? Kurze 80 km, leckere 2300 Hm, kostenlose Schlammpackungen, rutschige Trails mit jeder Menge Wurzeln, Steingärten, Flußdurchquerungen und tröstende Worte von mir , also ganz das Gegenteil von öden deutschen Marathons ala Willingen etc.



So, die Leverkusen Connection fährt mit 6 Leuten gen Belgien, wird also unterhaltsam, noch ein paar Freiwillige.

Zum Training fahre ich am Sonntag die normale  Team Tomburg Tour mit. Hätte noch einen Platsch ab Kölle frei.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (2. Juni 2006)

Beherberge über 's WoE ein paar Teilnehmer der Kurier-DM.

Da ein paar von denen auch ihre DickeReifenRäder dabei haben, will ich die am Sonntag mal zum Schöllerhof, und dort über die Trails scheuchen.*

Bis jetzt nur eine Option.
Vielleicht drehen wir auch 'bloss' 'ne Strassenrunde durchs Bergische.


* das wären dann gute 30km mit hohem Fahrtechnikanteil. 
Da überwiegend fitte Jungs dabei sind, wird das Tempo (abhängig vom Vorabend  ) eher mittel bis hoch sein.
wenn's klappt, gebe ggf. ich kurzfristig bescheid.


----------



## Happy_User (2. Juni 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Update für Belgien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mikele,

noch doof erkältet. Ein altes chinesisches Rezept besagt, dass der Verzehr von Reisfladen allerdings gut gegen Erkältungen sein soll. 
Falls es bis Montag nicht besser ist, muss ich wohl hinfahren und diese verzehren. 

Sollte sich die Situation bei mir ohne Reisfladen verbessern, werde ich dabei sein.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## on any sunday (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Mache mich am Wochenende für 2 Wochen aus dem Matsch, äh Staub, und auf in die Toskana zum Haus meiner Tante zu Wein, Weib, Gesang, Endurofahren und Rennradeln.

Wein ist sicherlich vorhanden, Weiber in Form von Tantchen und Kusine auch, Gesang weniger. 

Werde wohl verschärftes Endurowandern durch die Marche, Umbrien und Abruzzen bis zum Gran Sasso betreiben und danach ein paar italienische Dilletanti auf ihren Colnagos frustrieren. 

Bitte kein Beileid und ja, ich bedaure außerordentlich den WM Trubel zu verpassen. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. Juni 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde!
> 
> Mache mich am Wochenende für 2 Wochen aus dem Matsch, äh Staub, und auf in die Toskana zum Haus meiner Tante zu Wein, Weib, Gesang, Endurofahren und Rennradeln.
> 
> ...



Schönen Urlaub  und gutes Wetter!


Grüsse

Bernd


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juni 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Werde wohl verschärftes Endurowandern durch die Marche, Umbrien und Abruzzen bis zum Gran Sasso betreiben...


...Sack, alter...   wehe, das gibt keinen schönen Bericht mit vielen Bildern... 




			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte kein Beileid und ja, ich bedaure außerordentlich den WM Trubel zu verpassen.



hab leider erst Urlaub, wenn diese Schei$$ WM :kotz: vorbei ist.


----------



## on any sunday (27. Juni 2006)

Zurück aus Italien, dem Land wo Schweiß, Wein und Kettenfett fließt.  

Längerer Bericht dauert noch, habe auch feine Filmchen gedreht, hier ein kleiner Bilder Vorgeschmack.





mein Haus





meine Frühstücksecke





mein Hund





mein Pferd





mein Spielzeug

diverse Spielplätze





































Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2006)

Du bist sooo gemein


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Juni 2006)

Wenn du nicht schon sehr unbeliebt wärst , jetzt hättest du es endgültig geschafft .

Um dich in die Realität zurückzuholen, wie sähe es morgen mit 'ner Runde durch den Kölner Norden aus?

Gruss
Hammelhasser


----------



## peppaman (27. Juni 2006)

Gute Idee,

so eine Burscheid-Runde wie neulich, könnte ich auch noch mal gebrauchen.

Micha, Schöne Bilder! 
*blosskeinneid**blosskeinneid**blosskeinneid*


Edith meint, ab Schöllerhof wär' auch gut, da es die Anfahrt doch verkürzen würde.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2006)

Ich habs mir anders überlegt. Ich will KEINEN weiteren Bericht mehr von Dir sehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (27. Juni 2006)

Keine Sorge Jungs, in den nächsten zwei Wochen werde ich weder Touren in der Heimat planen noch irgendwelche Berichte schreiben.

Stattdessen werden 4 alte Männer ab nächstem Wochenende eine feine Rundtour durch die Dolomiten unternehmen. Wird ein dreckiger Job, aber einer muß es ja tun. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juni 2006)

Das wars. Threadabo endgültig OFF.....


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Juni 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Stattdessen werden 4 alte Männer ab nächstem Wochenende eine feine Rundtour durch die Dolomiten unternehmen. Wird ein dreckiger Job, aber einer muß es ja tun.



Hi Micha,

wo fährst Du genau hin. Wir sind auch nächste Woche in der Nähe. 

VG

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jörg,

wir treiben uns hier rum:

Tag 1 St Vigil  Plätzwiese 

St Vigil (1200) Kreuzjoch(2234)- Pragser Wildsee(1500)  Plätzwiese (2000) 
Gesamt ca. 1800 hm
Highlights : Abfahrt Grünwaldtal, Pragser wildsee

Tag 2 Plätzwiese  Forcella Ambrizzola - Passo Staulanza 

Plätzwiese (2000) - Bahnweg 1500  Cortina 1200 -  Rif. Croda Lago2000 - Forcella Ambrizzola 2300 - Passo Staulanza 1700, ca 1300 hm, aber viel trailanteil
Highlights : Abfahrt Knappenfusstal, Landschaftlich: Trails forcella Ambrizzola und folgende 

Tag 3 Passo Staulanza  Fertazza trails  Val vengia -  passo Lusia  etwa 2400hm  abkürzungen möglich

(staulanza 1700 - alleghe 970 -  f.san tomaso 1400 forc. Lagazzon 1360, feder 1250- sappade 1350  somor 1373  falcade 1130  passo valles 2030-  eingang val vengia 1670  baita segantini 2170  strasse 1670, parkplatz auffahrt lusia 1530, passo lusia 2050) 
Highlights : Abfahrt Fertazza trails (Civetta), Landschaftlich und trails Val Venegia (Pala)

Tag 4 Passo Lusia- Bindelweghütte ca 2400 hm

Passo Lusia 2050  moena 1200 pozza 1300- val san nicolo1600- passo nicolo 2360 -canazei 1500passo pordoi 2300 trail 680 -  padonscharte2600 bindelweg bindelweghütte 2400 
Highlights : Abfahrt passo san nicolo,  Bindelweg

Tag 5  Bindelweghütte  Schlernhäuser/Schlern gesamt etwa 1200 Hm

Bindelweghütte 2400  Rif Lupo Bianco 1700  Rif Valentini 2200  Plattkofelhütte 2300  Passo Duron 2160 - Tierser Alphütte 2440  -Schlernhäuser 2450, , fast ausschliesslich Trails, viel auf und ab 
Highlights : traumhafte traverse auf top trails und tolle Landschaft, 

Tag 6 Schlernhäuser  Broglesalm ca 1800 Hm

Schlernhaus 2450  Völser weiher  Salegg 1000  Compatsch(Seiser Alm) 1800- St Ulrich 1300  Raschötzgipfel 2200  Broglesalm 2000, 
Highlights : Trails vom Schlern runter, Trails auf Seiser Alm, Trails am Raschötzhöhenweg 

Tag 7 Broglesalm  St Vigil, gesamt ca  600 oder 850Hm

Brogles 2050  abzweig 1900  Schlüterhütte 2300  Kreuzkofeljoch 2340  gömajoch 2111  col costachia 2200  st martin 1100  st vigil 1200 , gesamt ca  600 oder 850 bei Umfahrung trail adolf Munkel Weg
Highlights : Landschaft:Querung unter Geislergruppe, Trails um peitlerkofel/Abfahrt Gömajoch


Ich dachte, du willst meine Stilfser Joch Tour nachfahren?  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Juni 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> wir treiben uns hier rum:
> 
> ...



Oh ha, das ist ja doch etwas von uns weg. Unser Startpunkt ist auch immer wieder der Zielpunkt   Wir fahren mal so grob erklärt,

Sta. Maria - Umbrailpass - Stiflser Joch - Dreisprachenspitz 3000M  dann ab über den 13KM lange Dreisprachentrail ( soll angeblich der spektakulärste Trail der Alpen sein )
 ~ 60 KM - 2600 HM

Sta. Maria - Umbrailpass - Forcella di Forcola 2800M - Borch. di Pendolo - Lago di Cancano - Val Mora , super Trail von Forcola nach di Pendolo und ein Traumpanorama durchs Val Mora 
~ 61 KM - 2400 HM

Sta. Maria - Ofenpass - Passo del Gallo 2300 M, 14KM Trail auf alten Schmugglerwegen 
~ 55KM - 1900 HM

Sta. Maria  - Sesvennahütte - Val d´Uina - Scuol - Costainas, das dürfte wohl hinreichend bekannt sein
 ~ 85KM 3200 HM

Sta. Maria - Glurns - Lichtenberg - Waalwege ( das sind die Wege entlang der alten Wasserleitungen, teilweise sehr ruppig am Hang entlang)
~ 50Km 1500 HM

Dazu kommen dann noch spontane Trailtouren wie Valchava-Trail, Val Teatscha - Trail + div. andere die direkt bei uns vor der Haustür liegen   

Und dann wäre da noch die Königsetappe Sta. Maria - Livigno - Sta. Maria mit ~ 95 Km 3800 HM. Aber die nur falls bis dahin mein Arzt mit dem EPO nachgekommen ist  

Das Wetter soll sich bei sonnig bis leicht bewölkt und 25 - 30 Grad einpendeln  

Euch auch viel Spaß  

VG

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (28. Juni 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann wäre da noch die Königsetappe Sta. Maria - Livigno - Sta. Maria mit ~ 95 Km 3800 HM. Aber die nur falls bis dahin mein Arzt mit dem EPO nachgekommen ist


Hi Jörg,

Habe gehört, Navepege kommt auf dem Weg nach Frankreich kurz vorbei.  OK, ich pack dann noch die Beleuchtung ein. Start Sta. Maria 0:01 am Brunnen.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## on any sunday (10. Juli 2006)

Zurück aus dem Land des Weltmeisters.

Ich bin zu alt für diesen Scheiß. 

Man wird von wilden Tieren belauert.





über übelste Wege geleitet





immer hart am Abgrund vorbei





der Himmel fällt einem auf den Kopf





man muß arbeiten





und deshalb wurde über einen Fahrzeugwechsel nachgedacht





und öfters befindet man sich auf dem Holzweg.





mehr grausame Fotos hier

Übrigens, kennt einer ein gutes Wellnesshotel.  

Mikele


----------



## mikkael (10. Juli 2006)

Wie soll ich so arbeiten?


----------



## stefan_ue (10. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Tag 7 Broglesalm  St Vigil, gesamt ca  600 oder 850Hm
> 
> Brogles 2050  abzweig 1900  Schlüterhütte 2300  Kreuzkofeljoch 2340  gömajoch 2111  col costachia 2200  st martin 1100  st vigil 1200 , gesamt ca  600 oder 850 bei Umfahrung trail adolf Munkel Weg
> Highlights : Landschaft:Querung unter Geislergruppe, Trails um peitlerkofel/Abfahrt Gömajoch




Hallo Michael,

vor wenigen Wochen war ich unten in der Umgebung von Südtirol, wenn auch weniger zum Radfahren, sondern um unter dem dunklen Nachthimmel ein paar Astrofotos zu machen  Anbei also ein Bildchen vom Peitlerkofel, den Du am 7. Tag genießen darfst:






Und als letztes noch ein Bild von der Abendstimmung in den Dolomiten:






Viel Spaß wünscht
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (11. Juli 2006)

Aha, so sieht also der Peitlerkofel aus.   Leider befand sich dieser und die restliche Umgebung in Wolken, die sich auf der letzten Trail Abfahrt und der folgenden Asphaltetappe leider auch noch entleert haben. Von Genuß war also nur bedingt die Rede.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2006)

*Bergisches Land Marathon und Halbmarathon rund um Engelskirchen am Sunday, dem 23.07., Start 10 Uhr

Keine Startgebühr, keine Werbegeschenke, keine kostenlosen Verpflegungsstationen, nur Staub, Schweiß und hoffentlich gute Laune.*  

Es geht erst an der Agger lang, um dann aufwärts Richtung Wüstenhof den Blick übers Aggertal zu genießen, danach folgt der feine Hölzer Kopf Singeltrail. 

An den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über versteckte Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn geht es auf einer Berg- und Talfahrt zum Schloss Gimborn, ab da fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen, Ruine Eibach und Aggertalhöhle über jede mögliche und unmögliche Steigung Richtung Ründeroth.

Kurz vorher können sich die die Halbmarathonisten nach ca. 50 km verabschieden und durchs Tal nach Engelskirchen zurück fahren.

Der Rest folgt Herrn Sonntag zum geografischen Höhepunkt der Tour.

Dort erwartet uns die Hohe Warte, die ihren Namen nicht ganz zu Unrecht hat. Danach folgt eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, die uns am Schluß über einen Trail mit Aussicht auf Köln, der Bobbahnabfahrt und dem allseits beliebten Aggerbrückentrail nach Engelskirchen führt. 

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein 90 km und 2200 Hm zu bewältigen.

Hitzefeste bitte eintragen

Hier die Besprechung der letztjährigen Veranstaltung : Bergischer Marathon 2005

Vernichtung von Kaltgetränken oder milchhaltigen Kaltprodukten nach der Tour liegt im Bereich des Möglichen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## peppaman (20. Juli 2006)

Joooaaa, das ist doch nett.

Mindestens auf die ersten 50km komme ich mit. Für den Rest versuche ich noch einen Termin auf Abends zu schieben.

Micha, magst Du mich mitnehmen*? 9:30?

@delgado:  da isser ja, der ausgelassene Stich  


Sonst sitze ich da 'ne halbe Stunde nutzlos am Bahnhof herum  


Grüße, 
peppa


----------



## peppaman (20. Juli 2006)

Übrigens der Großteil der Höhenmeter wird, soweit ich die Karte mit meinen Er'fahrungen' vergleiche, auf der 50er-Runde abgerissen.

Wayne's


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Joooaaa, das ist doch nett.
> 
> Mindestens auf die ersten 50km komme ich mit. Für den Rest versuche ich noch einen Termin auf Abends zu schieben.
> 
> ...



Wenns denn sein muß, 9:30 Uhr am üblichen Supermarkt.


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2006)

Morgen die beliebte Altherren Runde durch die Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag, wie immer stark traillastig.

Start ist um 18:30 an der Wipperaue, Termin steht im Last Minute Biking, verlinken geht im Moment nicht.

Prima, sind im Moment nur 32,6 Grad bei mir in der Bude, hechel. Da ist die Abkühlung vom See schon wieder verdampft.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (21. Juli 2006)

@peppa, normalerweise lasse ich keinen Stich aus  

Sacht ma' geht's noch?

9:30 Uhr?

Wir reisen 1,5 h an und müssen am Vorabend noch feiern und überhaupt  ...


----------



## peppaman (21. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @peppa, normalerweise lasse ich keinen Stich aus



ich ja auch nich  



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht ma' geht's noch?
> 
> 9:30 Uhr?
> 
> Wir reisen 1,5 h an und müssen am Vorabend noch feiern und überhaupt  ...



Um 9:30 darf ich ins OnkelSonntagMobil einsteigen, damit wir um 10 am Start sind.

Habe am Abend vorher noch nen Hochzeitsauftritt   mit meiner Funkband, also bitte... hinterher kann man ja 'ne große Siesta einlegen.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen die beliebte Altherren Runde durch die Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag, wie immer stark traillastig.
> 
> Start ist um 18:30 an der Wipperaue, Termin steht im Last Minute Biking, verlinken geht im Moment nicht.
> 
> ...



Fällt aus, da ich heute meinen Frohndienst gegen Bezahlung früher beenden darf.


----------



## peppaman (21. Juli 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Mindestens auf die ersten 50km komme ich mit. Für den Rest versuche ich noch einen Termin auf Abends zu schieben.



juhuu, der Termin fällt aus  












omg... 90km durch's Bergische, ich glaub ich spinne


----------



## peppaman (24. Juli 2006)

Danke Micha, 

für, eine wiedermal mordsmäßige Tour!  

Und für ein paar nette, neue Schlenker in, wie ich dachte, mir bekanntem Gebiet.

Gruß und Danke auch an Degu (?), den 'Besuch aus dem Pott' für Navi-Support.


peppa


----------



## Solanum (24. Juli 2006)

Hi

auch von mir ein dickes DANKE an den Herrn Sonntag !!! 
Es hat mir richtig gut gefallen  ist ne echt nette Gegend!
Danke auch an alle Mitfahrer! war ne super Truppe!!

Liebe Grüße S lanum


----------



## on any sunday (24. Juli 2006)

Für alle Urlauber oder Hitzebefreiten am 25.07., 16:00 Uhr

Eifelrunde ab Nideggen, natürlich nur über breite Wege   . Es geht unterhalb der Burg vorbei bis Abenden, dann oberhalb des Rurtals nach Heimbach, am Rursee vorbei und auf einem knackigen Uphill nach Schmidt, runter ins Kalltal und über Zweifall wieder zum Startpunkt, ca. 45 km und 900 hm.

Eifelründchen


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2006)

Es gibt Tage, da sollte man im Bett bleiben.  

Aufgestanden, Badezimmer, anziehen, Rad verladen wollen. 

Aha, der schleichende Plattfuss am Manitou hat sich beschleunigt und der Mantel ist sehr luftlos. Egal.

KLEIN geschnappt, mmmh, hinten könnte noch etwas Luft rein, gepumpt, ins Wohnzimmer gegangen.

Auf den Boden geworfen, weil anscheinend auf mich geschossen wird.  

In den Flur geflüchtet, dort hatte sich die Seitenwand der Hinterradfelge kaltverformt und 1/3 der Bremsfläche abgelöst. Aha, relativ leichte Felgen sind also nur bedingt für einen Einsatz am Winter- und Schlechtwetterrad geeignet.

Manitou also eingeladen und in der Mittagspause wird dem Hinterrad wieder Luft zugeführt, wie auch immer.  

leicht genervt.

Mikele


----------



## mikkael (25. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Tage, da sollte man im Bett bleiben.
> 
> .. leicht genervt...


Chill out! 

Schreib 'ne Runde für morgen Abend aus um die Sau rauszulassen, dann ist Ruh'! Mit Blockbuster-Kino am Donnerstag Abend habe ich meine Gefolgschaft bestochen und mir den Mittwoch Abend "freigekauft". 

Hmm, stell Dir mal vor, Mikele, du hättest SOLCHE Angelegenheiten meistern müssen. O wiea! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## gerdu (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen und viele Grüße aus dem "Pott",

von mir auch noch mal schönen Dank an Michael für die nette Tour mit netten Leuten am Sonntag. Die weite Anfahrt hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.

Falls Ihr mal Lust auf 'ne feine Ruhrpotttrailtour habt meldet euch einfach - wir haben auch Pommesbuden direkt am Trail.

Bis die Tage, 

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (27. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Urlauber oder Hitzebefreiten am 25.07., 16:00 Uhr
> 
> Eifelrunde ab Nideggen, natürlich nur über breite Wege   . Es geht unterhalb der Burg vorbei bis Abenden, dann oberhalb des Rurtals nach Heimbach, am Rursee vorbei und auf einem knackigen Uphill nach Schmidt, runter ins Kalltal und über Zweifall wieder zum Startpunkt, ca. 45 km und 900 hm.
> 
> Eifelründchen




Tach,
wenn auch verspätet,nochmals Danke an Micha für eine schöne frühabend Runde in Nideggen.Und am Rursee kam sogar ein bischen Lago feeling auf(seufzt)aber ist ja bald Urlaub gel 
Grüße Gerd
P.S. Sind die Video aufnahmen was geworden????


----------



## on any sunday (27. Juli 2006)

gerdu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen und viele Grüße aus dem "Pott",
> 
> von mir auch noch mal schönen Dank an Michael für die nette Tour mit netten Leuten am Sonntag. Die weite Anfahrt hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.
> 
> ...



Also, ich finde, die hoffentlich eigene Urinprobe, als Benutzerbild ziemlich ..., sagen wir mal ungewöhnlich. 

Kommen wir aber jetzt zu was ganz Anderem, dem Kurzbericht zum 2. Bergischen Marathon.

Angetreten waren 

Delgado, Eingeborener
Mr. X, auch Eingeborener, Freund von Herrn Delgado, falls der überhaupt Freunde hat. 
Solanum, weiblich 
peppaman, Ex-Eingeborener und Eingänger
gerdu, Zugereister aus dem fernen Ruhrpott, siehe Zitat. 
und der Guide Herr Sonntag, Alterspräsident

also im Prinzip aus jeder Nahrungsgruppe ein Exemplar.  

Es war waaarm und der Himmel zeigte sich reichlich gewittrig, was sich aber im Laufe des Tages zu unseren Gunsten in Sonnenschein auflöste.

Wie geplant wurde an der Agger entlanggeaggert und gehängebrückt. Da der Guide den Mitfahrern die Schweineauffahrt ersparen wollte, wurde leider ungeplant auch der feine Hölzerkopftrail großzügig umfahren. Mit GPS wäre das nicht passiert. 

Da die staubtrockene Strecke keine bodenbedingten Herausforderungen bot; baute der Guide einen kleinen Verfahrer oberhalb von Schloß Gimborn ein, der aber auch Dank Herrn gerdu und seinem GPS ohne Verluste bewältigt wurde. 

Am Schloß verabschiedeten sich die Herren Delgado und Mr. X vom Rest und strebten heimwärts.

Zur Halbzeit wurden dann vereinzelt Kartoffelstäbchen mit wurstähnlichen Beilagen verspeist, bevor man sich auf den Weg zur Hohen Warte machte. Leider wurde der herbe Trail Richtung Ründerroth nur zu einem kleinen Teil von den Sturmschäden befreit, sieht stark nach Renaturisierung aus.

Auf den fiesen, kleinen Trailuphill nach der Aggertalhöhle wurde verzichtet und der lange Anstieg zur Hohen Warte direkt in Angriff genommen. Erst am steilsten Stück der Schotterrampe mußte sich der Pfeffermann mit seinem Singelspeeder geschlagen geben, wie immer Reeeespekt, oder Mitleid?  

Die restliche Strecke wurde bis zum Ziel ohne Probleme abgespult und die Teilnehmer gönnten sich im nahegelegen Biergarten die verdiente Belohnung. Allerdings sah Freund peppaman nicht mehr ganz frisch aus, ganz im Gegenteil zu unserer weiblichen Begleitung , irgendwie verwunderlich nach knapp 90 km und 2200 Hm.

Es war mir ein Fescht.

Michael


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mr. X, Freund von Herrn Delgado ---> *André*


----------



## peppaman (27. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sah Freund peppaman nicht mehr ganz frisch aus, ganz im Gegenteil zu unserer weiblichen Begleitung , irgendwie verwunderlich nach knapp 90 km und 2200 Hm.
> 
> Es war mir ein Fescht.
> 
> Michael




Nicht nur weiblich, sondern auch quasi am frischesten, auf der Welt und dem Bike, und am Vortag noch'n Rennen, und .... ach hört doch auf... die ist doch gedopt ist die doch....


----------



## on any sunday (27. Juli 2006)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> wenn auch verspätet,nochmals Danke an Micha für eine schöne frühabend Runde in XXXXXXX.Und am Rursee kam sogar ein bischen Lago feeling auf(seufzt)aber ist ja bald Urlaub gel
> Grüße Gerd
> P.S. Sind die Video aufnahmen was geworden????



Gerd, welcher Gerd? Kenn ich Sie? In XXXXXXX ist doch fahren verboten, würde nie sowas illegales machen. Sie müssen mich verwechseln.  

Aber für ihre speziellen Interessen bin ich zufällig auf ein Video über die schönsten holländischen Berge gestoßen. Dutch Mountains


----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur weiblich, sondern auch quasi am frischesten, auf der Welt und dem Bike, und am Vortag noch'n Rennen, und .... ach hört doch auf... die ist doch gedopt ist die doch....



Östrogen-Doping


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juli 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> ...ach hört doch auf... die ist doch gedopt ist die doch....


Oder einfach nur 'ne starke Schalterin 

Edit: Nettes Filmchen Mikele ;-)


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ein Video über die schönsten holländischen Berge gestoßen. Dutch Mountains



Genial     Jemand ne Ahnung wo das sein könnte ?

VG


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juli 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Genial     Jemand ne Ahnung wo das sein könnte ?
> 
> VG


Tztztztzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tztztztzt



raus mit der Sprache


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juli 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> raus mit der Sprache


Du kriegst 'ne PM  und frag doch den Michael mal ganz lieb, ob er 'nen Track hat


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juli 2006)

*Samschtags mit Onkel Sonntag, 28.07., 13:00 in Burscheid*

Best of Bergische Trails mit Herrn Sonntag; die schönsten Trails zwischen Burscheid und der Dhünntalsperre werden beritten, Stuten willkommen, ca. 60 km km lang und 1100 HM hoch.

hier gehts zur Reitstunde

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Vertexto (28. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Gerd, welcher Gerd? Kenn ich Sie? In XXXXXXX ist doch fahren verboten, würde nie sowas illegales machen. Sie müssen mich verwechseln.
> 
> Aber für ihre speziellen Interessen bin ich zufällig auf ein Video über die schönsten holländischen Berge gestoßen. Dutch Mountains



Tach Onkel Sonntag,
sorry hatte ganz vergessen das wir in den Dutch Mountains unterwegs waren, hab da wohl was verwechselt, ich werd ja auch älter.
Trotzdem Klasse Video 
bis bald 
Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (28. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Gerd, welcher Gerd? Kenn ich Sie? In XXXXXXX ist doch fahren verboten, würde nie sowas illegales machen. Sie müssen mich verwechseln.
> 
> Aber für ihre speziellen Interessen bin ich zufällig auf ein Video über die schönsten holländischen Berge gestoßen. Dutch Mountains




Achso,Herr Spitfire4 kann ja das nächstemal mit kommen oder??


----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *Samschtags mit Onkel Sonntag, 28.07., 13:00 in Burscheid*
> 
> Best of Bergische Trails mit Herrn Sonntag; die schönsten Trails zwischen Burscheid und der Dhünntalsperre werden beritten, Stuten willkommen, ca. 60 km km lang und 1100 HM hoch.
> 
> ...



Hast Du am Testosteron oder am verdorbenen Eigenblut genascht? 

Komme vielleicht mit.
Ma hören was die Stute sagt.

Kann mich aber nicht anmelden weil wegen kein Internet und so ....

Grüzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Juli 2006)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> Achso,Herr Spitfire4 kann ja das nächstemal mit kommen oder??



Zu spät. Jetzt weiß ich schon über Dutch Mountains Bescheid   Aber stimmt schon. Habe OAS auch schon angedroht demnächst mal wieder mitzufahren wenn ich endlich wieder Zeit habe. Aber die nächsten 3 WEs ist essig mit biken  

VG


----------



## Solanum (28. Juli 2006)

Hi 
Stute meldet sich nun an 

Bis morgen Solanum


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ein wenig gemütlich einrollen als Vorbereitung für größere Aufgaben scheint morgen das richtige  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (28. Juli 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..ein wenig gemütlich einrollen als Vorbereitung für größere Aufgaben scheint morgen das richtige..


aaaach, ich habe so viel Bult in meein Alkoloch, ich weiss gar nicht wat ich alles unterschrieben hab'. 

Hauptsache pünktlich zum Treffpunkt! Ihr schleppt mich ins Ziel..


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

mit Alkohol im Blut, wobei ich jetzt einfach mal davon ausgehe, dass sich das Verhältnis wieder umgekehrt hat, zu den Touren von On Any Sunday zu erscheinen, ist dann schon eine besondere Dreistigkeit *g*

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (29. Juli 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mit Alkohol im Blut, wobei ich jetzt einfach mal davon ausgehe, dass sich das Verhältnis wieder umgekehrt hat, zu den Touren von On Any Sunday zu erscheinen, ist dann schon eine besondere Dreistigkeit *g*
> 
> ...


Sogar eine Unverschämtheit!


----------



## No Mercy (29. Juli 2006)

Jippie, Herr Sonntag öffnet samstags den Deckel der Bergischen Schatzkiste. Da ja einer nach hinten absichern muss, bin ich dabei. 

gruß dirk


----------



## gerdu (29. Juli 2006)

...ja ja, ich hab kein Zuhause --- aber andererseits: Ihr kommt mir diesmal auch ein bisschen entgegen, sind nur 60 km Anfahrt und die Aussicht auf 'ne Trailrunde klingt wirklich sehr verlockend - 

also: wenn Mr. Sunday mich nochmal mitnimmt bin ich dabei!    

Bis später    ---   Uwe   ---


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Juli 2006)

No Mercy schrieb:
			
		

> Jippie, Herr Sonntag öffnet samstags den Deckel der Bergischen Schatzkiste. Da ja einer nach hinten absichern muss, bin ich dabei.
> 
> gruß dirk



Willst Du mir meinen angespannten Platz streitig machen. Das ist meine Spezialität  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Solanum (29. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *Samschtags mit Onkel Sonntag, 28.07., 13:00 in Burscheid*
> 
> Best of Bergische Trails mit Herrn Sonntag; die schönsten Trails zwischen Burscheid und der Dhünntalsperre werden beritten, Stuten willkommen, ca. 60 km km lang und 1100 HM hoch.
> 
> ...




Was ja mal wieder super!!! 
Lieben Dank an den Guide!

Grüße, und auf ein Nächstesmal
Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (29. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *Samschtags mit Onkel Sonntag, 28.07., 13:00 in Burscheid*
> 
> Best of Bergische Trails mit Herrn Sonntag; die schönsten Trails zwischen Burscheid und der Dhünntalsperre werden beritten, Stuten willkommen, ca. 60 km km lang und 1100 HM hoch.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
war doch ne schöne Runde mit netten Leuten,mir hat es auf jeden Fall spaß gemacht.
Dank an Onkel Sonntag für die Reitstunde. 
Gruß 
Gerd


----------



## mikkael (30. Juli 2006)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> ..mit netten Leuten..


Was? Onkel durfte sich nicht einmal verfahren! Was issn daran so nett? 











Wo gucken Sie alle hin?


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2006)

So, noch ein kleines Filmchen aus fernen Ahrwelten: Felswegchen und das Serpentinen Monster


----------



## Günni69 (2. August 2006)

Wie auch die letzten male echt klasse Video!  
Mal eine Frage nebenbei, wie entstehen eigentlich solche Trails? Irgendeiner muß die doch mal angefangen haben und sich so die tollsten Strecken zusammen gefahren.


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> So, noch ein kleines Filmchen aus fernen Ahrwelten: Felswegchen und das Serpentinen Monster


 
Filmaufnahmezeit: Vergangenen Samstagmorgen....  ?


----------



## Enrgy (2. August 2006)

Günni69 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch die letzten male echt klasse Video!
> Mal eine Frage nebenbei, wie entstehen eigentlich solche Trails? Irgendeiner muß die doch mal angefangen haben und sich so die tollsten Strecken zusammen gefahren.



Ich beziehe das mal nicht nur auf die gezeigten Filmchen, sondern allgemein auf Trails im Wald. Solche Wege gibts schon sehr sehr lange, ich denke mal, noch bevor es Fahrräder gab. Das waren sicher alles Verbindungswege, als man noch zu Fuß zur Arbeit ging oder das nächste Dorf erreichen mußte.
Manche wurden wohl auch später extra als Wanderweg angelegt oder ausgebaut.
Bei uns in den Wupperbergen gibts auch diverse Trails, die zB. von den im Tal liegenden Schleifmühlen zu den Ortschaften auf den Bergrücken führten. Der eine oder andere ist schon verfallen und kaum noch sichtbar, geschweige denn fahrbar, andere sind noch gut erhalten.
Für die Entdeckung und sinnvolle Kombination aller Wege ist meist gute Ortskenntnis erforderlich.


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beziehe das mal nicht nur auf die gezeigten Filmchen, sondern allgemein auf Trails im Wald. Solche Wege gibts schon sehr sehr lange, ich denke mal, noch bevor es Fahrräder gab. Das waren sicher alles Verbindungswege, als man noch zu Fuß zur Arbeit ging oder das nächste Dorf erreichen mußte.
> Manche wurden wohl auch später extra als Wanderweg angelegt oder ausgebaut.
> Bei uns in den Wupperbergen gibts auch diverse Trails, die zB. von den im Tal liegenden Schleifmühlen zu den Ortschaften auf den Bergrücken führten. Der eine oder andere ist schon verfallen und kaum noch sichtbar, geschweige denn fahrbar, andere sind noch gut erhalten.
> *Für die Entdeckung und sinnvolle Kombination aller Wege ist meist gute Ortskenntnis erforderlich*.


 
Anmerkung hier zu:

Das Landesvermessungsamt hat in einer Presseerklärung mitgeteilt, dass zz. alte historische Karten (z.T.v. königlich Preussischen Vermessungsamt) als Digitalkarten angeboten werden.

http://www.lverma.nrw.de/neues/pressemitteilungen/images/2006/06_08_01/PM_HistoriKa25_01_08_06.pdf

Leider habe ich noch keine Ausdrucke einsehen können, in wie weit alte Verbindungswege (wie von Volker @enrgy angesprochen) kartografiert sind.

VG Martin


----------



## black (2. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> So, noch ein kleines Filmchen aus fernen Ahrwelten: Felswegchen und das Serpentinen Monster




schönes Video..  


hier ein nettes Kehrenvideo

dürfte bei euch im Video die Stelle bei 10:20min sein..


----------



## black (2. August 2006)

steht der Trail am Samstag auch im Programm? beim Tomburg Day ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (2. August 2006)

Vielen Dank für die verständliche Erklärung zur Entstehung von solchen Trails.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. August 2006)

Wird ja richtig geist- und lehrreich hier . Manche Trails sind auch dadurch entstanden, dass der ein oder andere Waldbesucher spontanen Druck auf dem Schließmuskel verspürt hat...das sind dann die sogenannten "Schei$$trails  

Sonntach: wird's nochmal was mit den beliebten Touren rund um Alrath  ?

Könnte man doch nochmal 'ne kleine Serie starten


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2006)

Schei$$ Trails gibts bei uns auch....dank Kai's Hündin Paula


----------



## on any sunday (2. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntach: wird's nochmal was mit den beliebten Touren rund um Alrath  ?
> 
> Könnte man doch nochmal 'ne kleine Serie starten



Wenn es wieder etwas unfeuchter wird, ist sowas angedacht.


----------



## Ommer (3. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wird ja richtig geist- und lehrreich hier . Manche Trails sind auch dadurch entstanden, dass der ein oder andere Waldbesucher spontanen Druck auf dem Schließmuskel verspürt hat...das sind dann die sogenannten "Schei$$trails
> 
> 
> > ....ich geh jetzt in den Birkenwald -
> ...


----------



## on any sunday (3. August 2006)

So, frisch aus dem Ofen, die ersten Enduro Videos sind fertig gebacken: In der Toskana meine kleine Hausrunde und auf das Alitpiano der Anden, äh Italiens. *Round the house *und *Zum Gran Sasso*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (3. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> So, frisch aus dem Ofen, die ersten Enduro Videos sind fertig gebacken: In der Toskana meine kleine Hausrunde und auf das Alitpiano der Anden, äh Italiens. *Round the house *und *Zum Gran Sasso*




Schöne Videos, Mikele....ungeahnte Fähigkeiten  

Dabei bekommt man ja richtig Fernweh 

Bis denn mal 

Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (4. August 2006)

Nabend.

Und wieder zwei Videos, Trailpflege in der Toskana: Toskana Trail 1 Toskana Trail 2

Hier ein paar fazzoletti für Volker






damit er nicht die Tastatur vollheult.  

Gut Nächtle

Mikele


----------



## on any sunday (29. August 2006)

*Donnerstag, den 31.08., 18:30 Uhr*

Altherren Runde durch die feinen Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag, wie immer stark traillastig, ca. 40 km, 800 Hm. 

Die Polizei rät  :Zur Abwehr der einbrechenden Dunkelheit sollte man ein Lichtschwert dabei haben.

Hier gehts in die Wupperberge

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (30. August 2006)

up


----------



## on any sunday (31. August 2006)

So, zurück von dem ersten inoffiziellen WBNR, auch Wupperberge Neidright genannt. E(S) war von oben trocken, die Trail(S) von unten na(S)(S) und die Temperaturen höch(S)t angenehm, was man auch von dem einzigen Mitfahrer, einem gewi(S)(S)en M. aus Ikkael sagen kann. 

Er hat das mit dem Lichtschwert allerdings zu wörtlich genommen und seinem Opa die Liebe seiner Jugend, den Flakscheinwerfer LUPINE, geklaut. Ein klarer Verstoß gegen das Kriegswaffengesetz.  

Gut Nächtle.

Mikele


----------



## mikkael (1. September 2006)

Wer auf "Schlammschlacht" getippt hatte, lag definitiv falsch! Unglaublich, wie früh es dunkel wird.  






Wie immer, eine angenehme Feierabendrunde mit Herrn (S)onntag. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (1. September 2006)

Ui, Opa auf dem Schluchtenfully....


----------



## mikkael (1. September 2006)

Jou, kurz danach hat er mit der Show angefangen!


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Jou, kurz danach hat er mit der Show angefangen!


 
Komm schon, zeig uns die restliche Fotos der Serie des Backflips. 

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (1. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, Opa auf dem Schluchtenfully....



Aber nur unter Zwang, da notwendige Einstellarbeiten durchzuführen waren.   Ich brauch kein Rad mit richtigen, aber falschrum montierten Bremsen und viel Federweg, würde mich doch nur im nächsten Downhill aufs Gesicht legen.

Waren übrigens die letzen kostenlosen Ingenieurminuten für Mikkael, mit Photoshop kann ich mich selber veralbern.  

Mehr arbeiten, weniger spamen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... da notwendige Einstellarbeiten durchzuführen waren...


...laß mich raten - die Schaltung?


----------



## mikkael (1. September 2006)

SchwuppssSpammm! 

*One Perfect Wheelie! - Teil I*






Aaaach, zu viel Zeit und nichts zu tun!


----------



## mikkael (1. September 2006)

*One More Wheelie - Teil II*






*PS.* Ich bastle an einer "Bildschirmschonerversion" - On Any Wheelie!


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *One More Wheelie - Teil II*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schön, schön, gefällt mir.  

Wie wäre es mit "The old man and the sea (of biking)"


----------



## Redking (1. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *One More Wheelie - Teil II*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich mal mein Veto einlegen dürfte.
Das ist kein Wheelie mehr sondern ein Manual. 
Beim Wheelie tritt man beim Manual nicht! 
Komisch das der Erklärende hier im Forum dich nicht aufmerksam drauf gemacht hat!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mikkael (2. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist kein Wheelie mehr sondern ein Manual.


Pssst, Klaus! An der Version arbeite ich noch, leider etwas tricky!   

Hm, genug South Park äähm.. Spam hier!  

Mikele, du darfst übernehmen..


----------



## juchhu (2. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mal mein Veto einlegen dürfte.
> Das ist kein Wheelie mehr sondern ein Manual.
> Beim Wheelie tritt man beim Manual nicht!
> Komisch das der Erklärende hier im Forum dich nicht aufmerksam drauf gemacht hat!
> ...


 
Der Titel "on any manual" oder "The old manual man" gibt der ganzen Sache eine Richtung, die sicherlich nicht beabsichtigt ist.

@ Redking, wenn ich bei den Spams auch noch korrigierend als Erklärbär eingegriffen hätte, wäre ich endgültig als Besseresser, äh -wisser abgestempelt worden.

VG Martin

PS: Der wahre Grund für meine Zurückhaltung liegt darin begründet, dass ich selber keinen Manual kann, und mein Wheelie auch noch deutlich verbesserbar ist.


----------



## on any sunday (5. September 2006)

Hier spricht der Manual King.  

Wer keinen Bock auf Gruppenkuscheln am 06.09. im Königsforst hat: From dust till dawn in Altenberg, 

sozusagen Bergisch Classic in the dark, vernünftiges Licht mit einer Leuchtdauer von ca. 2 Stunden ist angesagt, max. müssten 40 km und 800 Hm vernichtet werden. Die Strecke beinhaltet feine Trails, kleine, fiese Steigungen und einen Sundowner über der Dhünntalsperre.

From dust till dawn


----------



## on any sunday (6. September 2006)

Hey Frosch, verklickt?  A long way around, ähh, from home, ähhh am Alfter der Welt. Die No Motion Gruppe fährt im Königsfrosch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2006)

Deine Mitfahrer sind aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Wird wohl nix mit Tempo "mittel"...


----------



## on any sunday (6. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Mitfahrer sind aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Wird wohl nix mit Tempo "mittel"...



Keine Sorge, ich mittel das schon, komm, trau dich.


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. September 2006)

Hallo Herr Sonntag,

da ich ja gestern das Praktische mit dem Nützlichen verbinden konnte, durfte ich endlich mal die Gegend des Herrn OAS kennenlernen. 

Ihr habt dort eine sehr schöne Gegend, die bestimmt noch mehr bietet - so einige Trails hab ich links und rechts des Weges gesehen 

Danke für die sehr schöne Feierabendrunde 

Boris


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt dort eine sehr schöne Gegend...


Der Bergfrosch verwechselt da was:

der OAS ist im Bergischen ein Biker mit Migrationshintergrund . Sein natürliches Siedlungsgebiet ist geprägt vom Runkelacker und völliger Abstinenz (von Bergen)


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2006)

Schöne Runde gestern Abend.

Und Solanum ist endlich mal ein wenig außer Atem gekommen  
Oder war's Ekstase   

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## on any sunday (7. September 2006)

Schön das es gefallen hat.

Das Tempo kann Fräulein Solanum nicht außer Atem gebracht haben, muß ja dann wirklich was anderes gewesen sein.  

Sind ja gestern relativ gemütlich gefahren, habe ja auch, wie immer, auf mutige Mitfahrer wie Bernhard Rücksicht genommen, die trotz der Anmeldung von Herrn Delgado und Gefolge dabei waren.

Außerdem habe ich ganz vergessen dem Frosch mindestens den halben Ticketpreis von PUR abzuknöpfen, sozusagen als Dankeschön, das er seine Frau nicht zum Konzert dieser deutschen Spitzenband begleiten mußte.  

Apropo Geld, die Forstverwaltung von Altenberg scheint davon zu viel zu haben, ehemals ruppige, schmale Trails wurden zu wandererfreundlichen Kleinstforstautobahnen umgestaltet. Wenigstens waren die Brombeerbüsche noch da.  

Die nächsten 2 Wochen sind keine Alternativtouren im Angebot. Es steht verschärftes Motorradwandern in den Alpen an.  

A short way around: Werde mich geruhsam in die Ostalpen begeben, über die Slowenische  Grenzkammstrasse, Friaul, die Karnischen Alpen, Dolomiten, Lavarone, Gardasee, Iseo See, Bergamasker Alpen und Ligurischen Alpen zum Mittelmeer begeben. Über die ligurische Grenzkammstrasse, Stura- Maira, Assieta Kammstrasse, Jafferau, Sommelier, werden dann die Westalpen um Briancon angesteuert und durch den Parpilliontunnel die Schweiz heimgesucht. 

Wenn ich dann noch Lust habe, werden auch noch die Vogesen beschottert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. September 2006)

@OaS, na dann viel Spaß im Gebirge.

Werden sehen, ob wir den Königsforst mal wieder verunsichern


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Werden sehen, ob wir den Königsforst mal wieder verunsichern


Ihr wechselt jetzt zum Nordic Biking?  

@sonntach
Hatte ich bei einem Plausch neulichst nicht irgendwas von exessiver Reisesucht/lust deinereiner gesprochen ?
Sack!


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wechselt jetzt zum Nordic Biking?



Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit Dir  



PS: Probiere gerade ein paar neue Disziplinen


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. September 2006)

Habe die Ehre Onkel Sonntag,

hat auch mir ne Menge Spass gemacht ( muß mich einfach überwinden bergab mehr laufen zu lassen,wird schon kommen ) Mutig, ich weiß nicht wollte einfach mal was anderes fahren hat sich auf jeden Fall für mich gelohnt danke für die Tour.
Boris danke für die nützlichen Tips.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## on any sunday (19. September 2006)

*Nordeifelcross Blankenheim-Düren am 23.Septembär.  *

Was ist schon ein Alpencross, wenn man die Eifel vor der Tür hat? Genau, und da der Frühjahrstermin ausgefallen war, jetzt neuer Versuch bei schönstem Spätsommerwetter.

Ich reise mit der Bahn an, könnte ab Köln HBF, 7:22 Uhr, RE  12075, noch einen Mitfahrer Dank Jobticket mitnehmen.

Eifelcrosser hier eintragen

Start am Bahnhof in Blankenheim/Wald um 8:45 Uhr

Ich folge dem Wanderweg 12 (Eifelsteig, AE, offener Pfeil), ein Singeltrail, wird aber bald zum normalen Forstweg. Vorbei an Burg Reifferscheid und Hellenthal geht es auf und ab, über Forstwege bis zur Oleftalsperre. Kleines Päuschen am Ende der Talsperre. Kurz danach erreicht man den höchsten Punkt der Tour. Downhill gehts dann ins malerische Perlenbachtal, auf schmaleren Wegen erreicht man die Perlenbachtalsperre. 

Nach der Talsperre gehts auf Singeltrails und schmalen Forstwegen oberhalb von Monschau entlang der Rur bis Hammer. Bisher der beste und schönste Teil der Strecke. Weiter durchs Tal bis Einruhr, dann an der Rurtalsperre entlang bis zum heftigen Anstieg Richtung Schmidt. Es folgt ein schöner Downhill ins Kalltal. Über die Mestrenger Mühle erreicht man den letzten Anstieg nach Hürtgen, nimmt noch einen schönen Singeltrail nach Großhau mit und läßt sich bis Düren fast nur noch rollen.

Ende am Bahnhof in Düren

Eine klasse Tour, ca. 110 km, ca. 2000 HM, ca. 8 Stunden Fahrzeit.


GPS Daten auf meiner Heimseite

Tourkarte






Bildimpressionen


----------



## Solanum (19. September 2006)

HI

willkommen zurück Herr Sonntag!! gut erholt? oder total fertig? 

hmmm, 23ter? ... mal sehen was meine Grippe dann sagt.....

Grüße Solanum


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. September 2006)

Hallo Herr Sonntag,

und ich überlege die ganze Zeit, was ist am Samstag los? 

Tataaaaaa - da ist sie: Die meine alte Heimat Tour 

Wenn Du nichts dagegen hast, würde ich gerne Dein Angebot der Mitnahme annehmen


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. September 2006)

Vielleicht werden es ja 5 Leute aus dem Bonner Raum: 

Produktdetails
SchönerTagTicket NRW 5 Personen 	  	27,00 EUR


Wann?

Die Fahrkarte gilt von Montag bis Sonntag an dem auf der Fahrkarte angegebenen Geltungstag für beliebig viele Fahrten, und zwar ab 9:00 Uhr des angegebenen Geltungstages bis 3:00 Uhr des Folgetages, an allen Samstagen und Sonntagen sowie den in ganz Nordrhein-Westfalen gültigen gesetzlichen Wochenfeiertagen von 0:00 Uhr des angegebenen Geltungstages bis 3:00 Uhr des Folgetages.

Für die Geltungsbereiche außerhalb Nordrhein-Westfalens gilt die Feiertagsregelung nur, wenn der angegebene Geltungstag in Nordrhein-Westfalen und dem betreffenden Geltungsbereich gesetzlicher Feiertag ist. Ansonsten gilt die Benutzung des Angebots erst ab 9:00 Uhr.

Wo?

Das Ticket gilt in Zügen der Produktklasse C (RE, RB, S) von Verkehrsunternehmen des DB Konzerns auf allen Strecken in Nordrhein-Westfalen.

Über NRW hinaus gelten die Pauschalpreistickets in Nahverkehrszügen auf den folgenden Streckenabschnitten:

In Hessen:
Brilon Wald - Willingen und Wehrden - Bad Karlshafen.

In Rheinland-Pfalz:
Au (Sieg) - Niederschelden Nord, Betzdorf (Sieg) - Struthütten, Betzdorf (Sieg) - Daaden, Geilhausen - Ingelbach, Bad Honnef (Rhein) - Linz (Rhein), (Bonn-Mehlem) - Remagen - Ahrbrück, Dahlem (Eifel) - Gerolstein

sowie in Niedersachsen:
LIbbenbüren-Laggenbeck - Bünde (Westf), Lengerich (Westf.) - Osnabrück Hbf, Halen - Osnabrück Hbf, Westbarthausen - Dissen-Bad Rothenfelde, Lüchtringen - Holzminden

In den Niederlanden:
Gronau - Enschede

Es gilt auch im ein- und ausbrechenden Verkehr mit Verkehrs-/Tarifverbünden und Verkehrsgemeinschaften. Innerhalb von Verkehrs-/Tarifverbünden und Verkehrsgemeinschaften gilt es nur dann, wenn dies in einer besonderen Vereinbarung mit dem betreffenden Verkehrs-Tarifverbund bzw. der Verkehrsgemeinschaft geregelt wurde und der jeweilige Verbundtarif dazu Regelungen in seinen Tarifbestimmungen enthält.

Das SchönerTagTicket NRW wird in den Zügen anderer Eisenbahnverkehrsunternehmen nur dann anerkannt, wenn dies in einer besonderen Vereinbarung geregelt wurde und das jeweilige Unternehmen dazu Regelungen in seinen Tarifbestimmungen aufgestellt hat. In Bussen der regionalen Omnibusgesellschaften der DB oder anderen Gesellschaften - auch wenn es sich um Schienenersatz-, Anstoß- oder Parallelverkehr handelt - gilt es nur, wenn das in den Tarifen der jeweiligen Busgesellschaften besonders geregelt ist. Ausnahmen werden in einer besonderen Vereinbarung geregelt.

Wer?

Das SchönerTagTicket NRW gilt für:

    * bis zu fünf Personen, unabhängig vom Alter, oder
    * Eltern bzw. Großeltern (oder ein Elternteil bzw. ein Großelternteil) mit beliebig vielen eigenen Kindern oder Enkelkindern (bis einschließlich 14 Jahren)
    * Bei gemeinsam reisenden Personen ist die Erweiterung der Gruppengröße oder ein Austausch der Personen nach Fahrtantritt nicht zugelassen. 

Womit?

Sie fahren mit dem RegionalExpress (RE), der RegionalBahn (RB) und der S-Bahn in der 2. Wagenklasse.

Hinweise

Rückgabe, Umtausch und Erstattung nicht benutzter Tickets sowie Platzreservierung und 1.-Klasse-Fahrten sind ausgeschlossen.

Wenn die Züge nicht zu voll sind, können Sie Ihr Fahrrad mitnehmen. Dazu benötigen Sie zusätzlich - pro Fahrrad - das SchöneReiseTicket Rad. In Verbindung mit dem SchönerTagTicket gilt das SchöneReiseTicket Rad den ganzen Tag für beliebig viele Fahrten in den Nahverkehrszügen.

Für entgeltpflichtige Hunde sind Fahrkarten der 2. Wagenklasse zum halben Normalpreis zu erwerben.


----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2006)

Das Lesen des Tarifdschungels dauert ja länger als die ganze Tour...


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich arbeiten muß, werd ich morgen mal klären....wenn nicht, bin ich dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (19. September 2006)

Hört sich ja gut an. Aber warum werden diese Tour am Samstag gefahren?? Hat die Bahn da frei? Kann bekanntlich Samstags nicht. Warum wird die Tour nicht Sonntags gefahren? Braucht Herr Sonntag 1 Tag um sich zu erholen?? Find das echt ärgerlich.
Naja, da kann man nichts machen. Wär halt gern mitgefahren


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> *Nordeifelcross Blankenheim-Düren am 23.Septembär.  *



Schade, wäre ich auch gerne mitgefahren. Liegt ja nicht weit weg von mir. Aber  am 23.09 sitz ich im Flieger nach Malle um dort die Küstentrails unsicher zu machen. Wiederholung der Tour erwünscht


----------



## Giom (19. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Für entgeltpflichtige Hunde sind Fahrkarten der 2. Wagenklasse zum halben Normalpreis zu erwerben.



salut !

gibt's auch rabatt für kleine Franzosen?

gruß
guillaume


----------



## on any sunday (19. September 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hört sich ja gut an. Aber warum werden diese Tour am Samstag gefahren?? Hat die Bahn da frei? Kann bekanntlich Samstags nicht. Warum wird die Tour nicht Sonntags gefahren? Braucht Herr Sonntag 1 Tag um sich zu erholen?? Find das echt ärgerlich.
> Naja, da kann man nichts machen. Wär halt gern mitgefahren



Klar, ist reine Schikane, damit wenigstens einer der Wisskirchenbrothers nicht mitfahren kann.  

Im Ernscht, Samstag ist halt weniger los auf der Strecke, besonders um Monschau rum. Das dann leider Leute im Dienstleistungsgewerbe arbeiten müssen, habe ich nicht dran gedacht. Allerdings gibts es hier auch reichlich Menschen, die am Sonntag nicht können. That`s life.  

Das nächste Mal findet die Tour am Sonntag statt, wird aber dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr, höchstens als Marathon mit Teilnightride.



Giom schrieb:


> salut !
> 
> gibt's auch rabatt für kleine Franzosen?
> 
> ...



Du könntest dich als "minimum le chien français" ausgeben, den darf ich auch noch auf mein Ticket mitnehmen.

Bis Samschtag.

Mikele

P.S. Endlich wieder treten.


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. September 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hört sich ja gut an. Aber warum werden diese Tour am Samstag gefahren?? Hat die Bahn da frei? Kann bekanntlich Samstags nicht. Warum wird die Tour nicht Sonntags gefahren? Braucht Herr Sonntag 1 Tag um sich zu erholen?? Find das echt ärgerlich.
> Naja, da kann man nichts machen. Wär halt gern mitgefahren



Mußt Du jeden Samstag arbeiten?


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> P.S. Endlich wieder treten.



Obwohl das Antreten von diversen Einzylindern ab und zu den Puls ebenfalls in sehr hohe Regionen schlägen läßt!!


----------



## on any sunday (19. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Obwohl das Antreten von diversen Einzylindern ab und zu den Puls ebenfalls in sehr hohe Regionen schlägen läßt!!



E-Starter, besser ist das.


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> E-Starter, besser ist das.



E-Starter, den hab ich mir bei meiner alten XL600 oft gewünscht!!!!!


----------



## Mufflon (19. September 2006)

Hallo,

hab mich soeben für die NordEifelCross-Tour eingetragen. 
Normalerweise radel ich mich immer zum Treffpunkt warm. Doch diesmal werfe ich das Handtuch wenn es darum geht mit dem Fahrrad zum Startpunkt zu fahren.

Damit man das um 8:45 bis nach Blankenheim schafft hab ich grad mal folgende Bahnverbindung rausgesucht. Meiner einer fährt in Siegburg los, vermutlich steigt "on any sunday" dann in Köln dazu?


Siegburg/Bonn  Sa, 23.09.06  ab  06:29  1   S 12 S-Bahn Richtung: Düren 
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich 
Köln Hbf  Sa, 23.09.06  an  06:59  11 B-C  
Köln Hbf  Sa, 23.09.06  ab  07:22  8   RE 12075 RegionalExpress
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich 
Blankenheim(Wald)  Sa, 23.09.06  an  08:33  2  
Dauer: 2:04; fährt Sa  

Gruss
Matthias

P.S. Fahrkarte hätte ich bereits...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. September 2006)

Bin dabei. 

Boris, fahren wir zusammen mit der Bahn?


----------



## Giom (20. September 2006)

@ Mufflon

Hallo Matthias,
kann sein daß ich ab Troisdorf 6h33 mitfahre. Was heißt Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich ?

Gruß
guillaume


----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2006)

Na, das wird ja zügig, obwohl, da Uwe dabei ist, sollte man vorsorglich außer einer Handlampe auch geeignetes Leuchtmittel mitnehmen.

Da ich gestern   noch einen Urlaubtag hatte, habe ich als kleine Generalprobe den südlichen Siegtalhöhenweg ausgekundschaftet.

Praktisch in Siegen fängt es trailartig an





Leider konnte ich nicht teilnehmen, war Jahrzehnte zu spät dran. 







Fiese Steigungen lagen auch im Wald rum





Natürlich gab es auch Forstautobahnen und Asphaltstrassen, aber auch nette Abschnitte.













Übrigens traf ich kurz vorher zwei desparte houswifes auf MTBs, die mich nach dem rechten Weg fragten. Meine Antwort, das ich leider aus Köln komme und nur per Satelliten gesteuert werde, ließ ein wenig ihre Gesichtszüge entgleiten.  

Am Anfang war es noch etwas nebelig





aber bald wurden auch bekanntere Hügel gesichtet





Und der Herr sprach: Siehe, ich gebe dir ein wohlfeiles Fahrzeug, benutze es artgerecht.





was ich sofort befolgte





Schön, das im Siegerland noch altmodische Sportarten gepflegt werden.  





Und eine Auffahrt war dabei, die den Kotzeberg an der Ahr eindeutig den Rang abläuft.

Ich bin allerdings nur von Siegen bis Hennef gefahren, war aber vollkommen ausreichend. 

Laut GeepeeEss, was übrigens sehr hilfreich war, sind ca. 110 km und 2300 Hm angefallen.

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. September 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> 
> Boris, fahren wir zusammen mit der Bahn?



Klaro - guckst Du Inbox!


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Na, das wird ja zügig, obwohl, da Uwe dabei ist, sollte man vorsorglich außer einer Handlampe auch geeignetes Leuchtmittel mitnehmen.
> 
> Da ich gestern   noch einen Urlaubtag hatte, habe ich als kleine Generalprobe den südlichen Siegtalhöhenweg ausgekundschaftet.
> 
> ...



Mußt Du uns immer so quälen!!


----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Mußt Du uns immer so quälen!!



Ehrlich gesagt habe ich eher mich gestern im Mittelteil gequält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> @ Mufflon
> 
> Hallo Matthias,
> kann sein daß ich ab Troisdorf 6h33 mitfahre. Was heißt Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich ?
> ...



Du darfst dein Rad nur bis zur Grenze nach Rheinland-Pfalz mitnehmen.  

Nee, könnte halt sein, das die Abstellmöglichkeiten für Räder schon voll ausgeschöpft sind und der Bahnvollzugsbeamte dich des Zuges verweisen will. Ist aber um die Uhrzeit höchst unwahrscheinlich, noch viel unwahrscheinlicher auf der Rückfahrt.


----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> der Bahnvollzugsbeamte dich des Zuges verweisen will.


Bahnvollzugsbeamte gibts, wie der Name klar sagt, nur in vollen Zügen...


----------



## Handlampe (21. September 2006)

Waow......starkes Bild, Herr Sonntag


----------



## Giom (21. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Na, das wird ja zügig, obwohl, da Uwe dabei ist, sollte man vorsorglich außer einer Handlampe auch geeignetes Leuchtmittel mitnehmen.
> Da ich gestern   noch einen Urlaubtag hatte, habe ich als kleine Generalprobe den südlichen Siegtalhöhenweg ausgekundschaftet.
> Praktisch in Siegen fängt es trailartig an
> Leider konnte ich nicht teilnehmen, war Jahrzehnte zu spät dran.
> ...




Na da wird Dich Handlampe nicht so zur schnecke machen wie er mit Blitzfitz gemacht hat, wenn du schon vor der tour den tourbericht geschrieben hast... schlau gemacht !!!!


----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Waow......starkes Bild, Herr Sonntag



So, jetzt ohne den Stitchfehler. Nachtarbeit ist nichts für mich.


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So, jetzt ohne den Stitchfehler. Nachtarbeit ist nichts für mich.



Hättest du nicht wenigstens vorher das Bike aus dem Bild nehmen können...


----------



## supasini (22. September 2006)

hallo jungs, würde gerne morgen auch mitfahren.
1. problem: wie lange setzt ihr an? ich muss um 1/2 6 zum einsingen in der kirche in eu sein - wir singen eine mozartmesse, mein erster versuch in klassischer musik...
2. problem: hat irgendjemand schon ein wochenendticket oder so, dass ich mich einfach in eu zu euch in den zug setzen kann  ?
lg, martin


----------



## rpo35 (22. September 2006)

Nabend Männer,

viel Spaß Euch allen morgen. Unsere Startpunkte liegen gar nicht so weit auseinander - fahre mit Boris nach Daun auf eine feine "Lieserpfadrunde"

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend Männer,
> 
> viel Spaß Euch allen morgen. Unsere Startpunkte liegen gar nicht so weit auseinander - fahre mit Boris nach Daun auf eine feine "Lieserpfadrunde"
> 
> ...



Danke ebenso


----------



## mikkael (22. September 2006)

Mikele, 

sollen wir "Futter" mitbringen oder gibt es eine "geplante" Anlaufstelle unterwegs? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (22. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> hallo jungs, würde gerne morgen auch mitfahren.
> 1. problem: wie lange setzt ihr an? ich muss um 1/2 6 zum einsingen in der kirche in eu sein - wir singen eine mozartmesse, mein erster versuch in klassischer musik...
> 2. problem: hat irgendjemand schon ein wochenendticket oder so, dass ich mich einfach in eu zu euch in den zug setzen kann  ?
> lg, martin




Hallo Martin,


sehr wahrscheinlich holen Uwe und ich uns ein schönes Wochenende Ticket, damit können 5 Personen mitfahren!
Du hast ja noch meine Handy-Nr.!

Grüße Boris


----------



## supasini (22. September 2006)

eeh - händi-nummer? weiß nicht... auf jeden fall nicht wo! schick meine noch mal per pn an dich.
ich kann noch nicht sicher sagen, ob das morgen bei mir klappt. wenn ja bin ich um 8 am bahnhof in eu und entere den zug in der hoffnung, dass ihr mich mitnehmt 
hoffentlich klapperts! martin


----------



## on any sunday (22. September 2006)

@mikkael

Verpflegung würde ich am Mann mitführen, soviel Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es nicht bzw. mehr als eine halbe Stunde Pause am Stück ist nicht drin.

@supasini

Tourdauer ist mindestens 8 Stunden, eventuelle Pannen und Pausen eingerechnet. Dürfte also mit deinen musikalischen Plänen knapp werden, wenn du bis Düren mitfährst; könntest ja eventuell in Höhe von Nideggen Richtung Euskirchen abbiegen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## GeJott (22. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> @mikkael
> 
> soviel Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es nicht



Hi, kann dem Herrn Sonntag nur zustimmen !

Geheimtip Kuchen mit Sahne:
es ist die erste & einzig sichtbare Gaststätte in Ort.






50°43´41"
06°18´02"

Viel Spass !

Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (22. September 2006)

Nabend,
schade wäre gern mitgefahren, aber ich hab leider Nachtschicht 
Allso Micha da mußte wohl oder übel noch mal ran und die Tour mit mir bei gelegenheit nochmal  fahren 
Viel Spaß euch morgen und Schöne Grüße
Gerd


----------



## on any sunday (22. September 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Hi, kann dem Herrn Sonntag nur zustimmen !
> 
> Geheimtip Kuchen mit Sahne:
> es ist die erste & einzig sichtbare Gaststätte in Ort.
> ...



Danke,  aber jetzt bin ich aber neugierig, wo befinden sich denn die unsichtbaren Gaststätten im Ort.  

Gut Nächtle.

Michael


----------



## supasini (24. September 2006)

hi zesamme,
war ne schöne tour gestern! angenehmes Tempo, schöne Trails (vor allem rund um Monschau )
sehr schön war die Variante Singletrail bergauf - Asphalt bergab, z.B. zur Wildenburg   



on any sunday schrieb:


> @supasini
> 
> Tourdauer ist mindestens 8 Stunden, eventuelle Pannen und Pausen eingerechnet. Dürfte also mit deinen musikalischen Plänen knapp werden, wenn du bis Düren mitfährst; könntest ja eventuell in Höhe von Nideggen Richtung Euskirchen abbiegen.
> 
> ...



ich bin dann ab Einruhr auf der Wanderautobahn entlang der Rurtalsperre gefahren, tausende Wanderer, am Wochenende nicht zu empfehlen! Der Obersee ist zur Zeit leer, so dass die Staumauer der Urfttalsperre (die mit dem treppenförmigen Überlauf) alleine in der Landschaft steht, sieht toll aus! Ab da bin ich auf Asphalt bergauf gefahren bis Wolfgarten (höchster Punkt des Kermeter) und von da auf HWW 10 bis Kommern, Radweg nach EU: bei mir waren es 106 km und ca. 1600 Hm - und ich war pünktlich und frisch geduscht zum Singen in der Kirche !
ne schöne jrooss, martin


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. September 2006)

Hi,

wie Uwe es bereits auf der Tour gesagt hat: Heute ist es wie im Urlaub 

Das frühe Aufstehen hat sich absolut gelohnt, einen seeeehr schönen Bike-Tag durften wir erleben 

Danke an OAS und den Mitfahrern, bin mal auf die Filme und Bilder von Mikkael und Herrn Handlampe gespannt 

An die, die nicht dabei waren - so manches Bild und Filmchen wurde gefaked!1  

Und noch einen Tipp zum Schluß: Wer sich hinter Giom auf einem steilen Trail  aufwärts befindet, sollte nicht sagen: Ich fahre jetzt gemütlich hinter Giom her - man war das wieder anstrengend unserem Franzosen zu folgen

Tourdaten mit An- und Abfahrt: 128,50 KM, 1630 HM und 16er Schnitt.

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## supasini (24. September 2006)

wie gefaked? was habt ihr denn noch gemacht, als ich nicht mehr dabei war? Also: alle Bilder, auf denen ich zu sehen bin sind selbstverständlich hochauthentisch!!! 
martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (24. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> .........sehr schön war die Variante Singletrail bergauf - Asphalt bergab, .......






das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... 

Bis denn mal

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Und noch einen Tipp zum Schluß: Wer sich hinter Giom auf einem steilen Trail  aufwärts befindet, sollte nicht sagen: Ich fahre jetzt gemütlich hinter Giom her - man war das wieder anstrengend unserem Franzosen zu folgen


...der wiegt doch auch nur halb soviel wie der leichteste der restlichen Teilnehmer JEDER Tour... 
Dazu ist er so klein, daß man nicht mal seinen Windschatten bergauf nutzen könnte..  

Freut mich, daß ihr einen schönen Tag hattet. Hoffe auf einen aussagefähigen Bericht. Ich werd gleich mit Herrn zippi ein Ründchen drehen. Mal sehen, wann ich die Stützräder von seinem Rad schrauben kann und er nicht umfällt...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. September 2006)

Bin ja angenehm überrascht, 

hier überhaupt noch von euch zu hören. Bis Supasinis kleinem Bericht dachte ich, die Ausflugsgesellschaft wäre durch die GPS-Fähigkeiten des Herrn S.  in den Ardennen verschütt gegangen. 

Wieso schreib ich eigentlich "angenehm überrascht" ?


----------



## on any sunday (24. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Bis Supasinis kleinem Bericht dachte ich, die Ausflugsgesellschaft wäre durch die GPS-Fähigkeiten des Herrn S.  in den Ardennen verschütt gegangen.



Immer wieder erheiternd, wenn Blinde von der Farbe reden.  

Bericht folgt nach Lust und Laune und vielleicht gibt es es ja schon vorher Bilder der Paparazi Uwe und mikkael.


----------



## supasini (24. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Immer wieder erheiternd, wenn Blinde von der Farbe reden.



   !!!


----------



## mikkael (24. September 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

Es war eine *suuuper Tour*! 






Wahnsinn, wie schön Eifel ist, gerne immer wieder! 

Die Fotos (von mir und von Uwe) lade ich gerade hoch. Es dauert eine kleine Weile, bis alles drauf ist, etwa 45 Mins.

Die 10 Stunden von Eifel habe ich einen *"20 minütigen"!! (ja richtig) Film* gebastelt. Dieser lade ich auf Google-Videos drauf, etwa 60 MB-MPEG-4. 

Wenn alles glatt läuft, gegen 21.00 Uhr könnt ihr den Eifelcross-Film beim Google gucken!

Bis gleich!

Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Die 10 Stunden von Eifel habe ich einen *"20 minütigen"!! (ja richtig) Film* gebastelt. Dieser lade ich auf Google-Videos drauf, etwa 60 MB-MPEG-4.
> 
> Wenn alles glatt läuft, gegen 21.00 Uhr könnt ihr den Eifelcross-Film beim Google gucken!


Die Videos werden erst von Google geprüft, bis sie freigegeben werden. Kann bis zu drei Tage dauern


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2006)

www.sevenload.de


----------



## mikkael (24. September 2006)

So, die Bilder von der gestrigen Tour sind vorerst drauf. Ich musste einige Alben löschen um Platz zu schaffen.

Nun kann Michael den Bericht schreiben! 

Mit dem Film wird es eine Weile dauern, glaube ich. Er kompromiert immer noch! 

VG Mikkael

- - - - - - - - 

*Edit 1*
Hier 2 Panorama-Bilder von der Tour  _(beide Quicktime VR)_
1- Monschau - Panorama
2- Die Teilnehmer


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. September 2006)

So endet man, wenn der Förster die Trails kontrolliert!  

Zum Glück hatten wir noch genug für die Nacht dabei


----------



## mikkael (25. September 2006)

*Der Film ist fertig!* 





Hier die bessere Google-Version - Eine Sevenload-Version (Danke, Rpo!) ist auch online!

Merkwürdig: Auch mit einem Doppel-CPU 2 GHz G5 Macintosh dauert die Kompromierung eines 18:30 minütigen DV-Films auf MPEG-4 (oder in diesem Fall Quicktime) etwa 6 Stunden.  Somit ist es umso schmerzhaft, wenn dieser Vorgang wiederholt werden muss, weil die Einstellungen falsch gewesen waren. Somit habe ich über 12 Stunden mit Kompromierung des Nordeifel-Cross-Films gebraucht, die Quicktime-Datei ist etwa 270 MB gross.  

Die Online-Videos liefern nicht viel Qualität. In diesem Zusammenhang sei es erwähnt dass auch eine DVD-Version des Films (_in bester Auflösung_) zusammen mit den Bildern überhaupt kein Problem ist. 

> Wenn Ihr die DVD-Scheibe des Films haben wollt, bitte eine PN an mich mit der Adresse.

*Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.*

VG Mikkael


*Edit:* Die Google-Version des Films ist auch online - Die Qualität ist etwas besser!


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2006)

Nicht übel ...ich brauche auch mal so 'nen Kameramann in Roetgen


----------



## Handlampe (25. September 2006)

Klasse zusammengeschnitten, Mikkael

Das hast du wirklich drauf


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. September 2006)

Hallo Mikkael,

wir sitzen gerade mit der ganzen Familie vor dem PC und lachen uns einen Ast ab 

Du hast Dir sehr viel Mühe gemacht und einige Zeit investiert, das Resultat kann sich absolut sehen lassen 

Danke für die Arbeit.

Boris


----------



## supasini (25. September 2006)

auch von mir (da Lob nie langweilig wird ): supagemacht, mikkael! reschpäggd!


----------



## Giom (25. September 2006)

cooler film !
hättest 'ne flasche wein von mir haben können wenn du bei Boris die 3 "Touchés" und nur 2 Touchés bei mir gezeigt hättest;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (25. September 2006)

Watt soll ich da noch großartig sagen?

Irgendwelche feinsinnigen Verbalakrobatiken werde ich mir nach der Fleißarbeit von mikkael verkneifen, Bilder sagen mehr als Worte. Sehr fein.  

An alle Teilnehmer des Eifelcross Reloaded, es war mir ein Fescht.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## supasini (25. September 2006)

Ach übrigens: die für mich obergeilste Stelle des Films ist, wenn der keuchende Uwe versucht hinter mir herzufahren: "Martin, langsam!!!" - das war ein Fescht! das ich das erleben durfte! und jetzt ist es für die gesamte geneigte Öffentlichkeit offenbar! Ich glaube, ich werde mich zur Ruhe setzen und auf meinen Lorbeeren ausruhen: *Martin, der Mann, der Handlampe bergauf abhängte!*

gut, Uwe hatte ne Kamera in der Hand, aber mehr als 300 g wird die wohl kaum gewogen haben - war also kein echtes Hindernis


----------



## on any sunday (25. September 2006)

Näxtes Ivent, diesmal im Bergischen Land am 30.09., 10:00 Uhr

Klingenpfad Reloaded, ein Bergischer Klassiker.

Es geht über den S Weg rund um Solingen, feine Trails, aber auch breitere Wege und kurze, städtische Abschnitte sind zu erwarten, meist mit schönen Aussichten über die grünen Hügel der Umgebung. Im letzten Drittel häufen sich die Höhenmeter über der Wupper und der S Weg wird öfters für bessere Varianten verlassen. Insgesamt eine schöne, flüssige Runde durch den Bergischen Waldraum.

Es sind ca. 75 km und ca. 1500 Hm zu bewältigen.

Bitte hier klingeln


----------



## XCRacer (26. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...des Eifelcross Reloaded...


Also wenn du es schon vermeidest, den durch mich geschützten Begriff Rur-Eifel-Cross(TM) zu verwenden, um Lizenzgebühren zu sparen, solltet ihr euch auf einen Begriff einigen! Nordeifelcross, Eifelcross ... watt denn nu 

Aber ich verzeihe dir, da du in den Analen der Rureifelcosser als "Erstbefahrer" eingetragen bist. Auch wenn die Route von mir ausgearbeitet wurde. 

Häbby Träjls, XCR


----------



## mikkael (26. September 2006)

Morgen,

Vielen Dank!  - Aber auch an *Herrn Sonntag*! 

Bald ist es 4 Jahren in denen ich ziemlich oft mit Michael unterwegs bin. Es ist mir jedesmal ein Rätsel, wie der "Navigator" alles weiss bzw. kennt, ich meine alle Feinheiten und vielen Details, und das, egal ob man in den Wupperbergen unterwegs ist oder in der Eifel, oder in den Alpen, oder.. oder..

Für mich heisst es dann wirklich: "Enjoy the ride!" und mein Lenkrad bleibt sauber von Messungsgeräten.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Delgado (26. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> Vielen Dank!  - Aber auch an *Herrn Sonntag*!
> 
> Bald ist es 4 Jahren in denen ich ziemlich oft mit Michael unterwegs bin ....



Ich kenne ihn seit mind. 15 Jahren .... wünscht mir Glück


----------



## Happy_User (26. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Näxtes Ivent, diesmal im Bergischen Land am 30.09., 10:00 Uhr
> 
> Klingenpfad Reloaded, ein Bergischer Klassiker.
> 
> ...



http://www.solingen-internet.de/si-hgw/images/klingenpfad-gesamtkarte-72.jpgHi Michael,

für den Fall, dass dich das GPS verlässt, hier noch schnell eine Wanderkarte.  Allerdings habe ich den Treffpunkt noch nicht ganz genau gefunden. Kannst Du mir noch einen Wegpunkt schicken?

Grüße
 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (26. September 2006)

Die Karte hat Kaiser Wilhelm noch persönlich mit einem Kohlestift gezeichnet.


----------



## Happy_User (26. September 2006)

Und wenn Du jetzt noch die Entstehungsgeschichte zum Pfad liesst, bist Du mir dem Kaiser gar nicht ganz so weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2006)

Als Michael geboren ist, war der ja auch so lange noch nicht tot


----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2006)

Aehm, die Karte beim Termin siehst du? Einfach nachfahren.

Die Abfahrt Solingen der Reichsautobahn A3 nehmen, dann Richtung Solingen, rechts unter Eisenbahnbrücke Richtung Wipperaue und gegenüber der kaiserlich gezeichneten Hasenmühle über die Brücke, fertig.

Wegpunkt: N51°07.778' ; E7°01.516'

Info und OVL vom Klingenpfad

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Als Michael geboren ist, war der ja auch so lange noch nicht tot



Wie, der Kaiser ist tot?


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie, der Kaiser ist tot?


----------



## Happy_User (27. September 2006)

Hi Don Michele,

herrscher der sonnigen Zone.  Aktuell sieht es ja für Samstag nicht so trocken aus. Wird bei jedem Wetter gefahren? Wann würde sich dies entscheiden?

grüße

 HU


----------



## on any sunday (28. September 2006)

Ich habe das Gefühl, immer wenn du in meinen Einflußbereich  kommen willst, ist das Wetter eher bikeunfreundlich.

Ich warte mal den Wetterbericht am Freitag ab, wenn kein Dauerregen angesagt wird, werde ich wohl fahren. Falls nicht, nehme ich den Termin am Freitagabend raus und verkünde hier die Absage, wäre schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. September 2006)

Hallo Mikele,
hab mich mal eingetragen, mache das aber auch wetterabhängig. Mich interessiert vor allem der erste Teil bis Kohlfurt, ab dort oder spätestens Müngsten werde ich dann untenrum zurückrollen und euch die Trails überlassen.

PS: das gibt aber mal ne RICHTIGE Altherrenrunde, so wie ich das sehe, ist der Altersschnitt bislang weit über 40...


----------



## mikkael (28. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ..spätestens Müngsten werde ich dann untenrum zurückrollen und euch die Trails überlassen.




Ich vertrete Dich wahrlich wie ein übermotivierter Lehrling, verpasse keine einzige Treppe (_auch im Dunkeln_ ), springe Drops, steig' kaum vom Rad ab und du überlasst unsere heimischen Trails "Fremden"? 

tz tz, früher hätt'..


----------



## Enrgy (28. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich vertrete Dich wahrlich wie ein übermotivierter Lehrling, verpasse keine einzige Treppe (_auch im Dunkeln_ ), springe Drops, steig' kaum vom Rad ab und du überlasst unsere heimischen Trails "Fremden"?
> 
> tz tz, früher hätt'..



Ich bin derzeit etwas "wupperbergemüde" geworden. Außerdem wird sich mein Hintern früh genug nach dem weichen Sofa sehnen, da macht mir dann KEIN Trail mehr Spaß, und schon garnicht, wenn ich ihn eh vor- und rückwärts, im hellen und bei Nacht auswendig kenne.
Das ganze Gelände von Ohligs bis Kohlfurt kenn ich dagegen übrhaupt nicht.

Info zur evtl. Streckenführung: 
Die Brücke an der Papiermühle ist weiterhin gesperrt, das Geld wird wohl eher in den neuen Freizetpark in Müngsten gepumpt  
Es wurden neue Gitter auf die Brücke geschweißt, um einen Überstieg zu verhindern/erschweren. Geht aber trotzdem noch recht gut.

PS: Was war eigentlich mit deiner Tour gestern abend? Hab dein Auto nicht gesehen an der Wipperaue.


----------



## Happy_User (28. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, immer wenn du in meinen Einflußbereich  kommen willst, ist das Wetter eher bikeunfreundlich.
> 
> Ich warte mal den Wetterbericht am Freitag ab, wenn kein Dauerregen angesagt wird, werde ich wohl fahren. Falls nicht, nehme ich den Termin am Freitagabend raus und verkünde hier die Absage, wäre schade.



Keine Panik. Ich habe gestern noch einmal etwas gemeckert und diskutiert und darauf hat der Rain man gesagt: Altherren, Ihr müsst halt etwas schneller fahren.  Soll jetzt erst gegen Abend regnen.

Grüße

 HU

PS: Ihr müsst alle ganz schnell lesen. Diese Mail enthält einen Link und könnte somit zensiert werden. Ich vergass den lokalen Adminmassa querlesen zu lassen.


----------



## mikkael (28. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> PS: Was war eigentlich mit deiner Tour gestern abend? Hab dein Auto nicht gesehen an der Wipperaue.



Bei "0" Anmeldungen um 16.00 Uhr? Bin gar nicht gefahren, alleine zum 871. Mal..  - Das zum "wupperbergemüde"! 

Wenn ich wüsste, du kommst, wäre ich gern' gekommen.


----------



## Enrgy (28. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> alleine zum 871. Mal..


nanana, nun übertreib mal nicht!!  
Wie lange fährst du schon in den Wupperbergen? 3,5 oder max. 4 Jahre. Ich habe gestern meine 690. Tour seit Juli 97 gemacht  
Die 6 Jahre vorher hab ich dabei noch garnicht erfasst. 
Es war wieder recht lustig, den Burgtrail bei grenzwertigem Restlicht zu fahren, sich nach dem letzten Steilstück dann auf den Heimweg zu freuen und 10m weiter das Zischen vom HR zu hören. Nach Schlauchwechsel in der nur von ner 1LED-Schlüsselanhängerlampe erhellten Dunkelheit gings dann mit 5W-Power-Mirage weiter, um direkt zu merken, daß meine Brille futsch ist. 
Die hatte ich wohl 100Hm höher bei der Pause an der Bank vergessen. Also wieder rauf (zum Glück lag sie noch da, das wertvolle 2,89 Aldi-Teil) und dann heimwärts, natürlich nicht ohne vorher den Burgtrail nochmals gefahren zu sein...


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> nanana, nun übertreib mal nicht!!
> Wie lange fährst du schon in den Wupperbergen? 3,5 oder max. 4 Jahre. Ich habe gestern meine 690. Tour seit Juli 97 gemacht
> Die 6 Jahre vorher hab ich dabei noch garnicht erfasst.
> Es war wieder recht lustig, den Burgtrail bei grenzwertigem Restlicht zu fahren, sich nach dem letzten Steilstück dann auf den Heimweg zu freuen und 10m weiter das Zischen vom HR zu hören. Nach Schlauchwechsel in der nur von ner 1LED-Schlüsselanhängerlampe erhellten Dunkelheit gings dann mit 5W-Power-Mirage weiter, um direkt zu merken, daß meine Brille futsch ist.
> Die hatte ich wohl 100Hm höher bei der Pause an der Bank vergessen. Also wieder rauf (zum Glück lag sie noch da, das wertvolle 2,89 Aldi-Teil) und dann heimwärts, *natürlich nicht ohne vorher den Burgtrail nochmals gefahren zu sein...*


 
Nachvollziehbare Entschuldigungs fürs zu-spät-nach-hause-kommen.  
Allerdings würde ich den markierten Teil weglassen oder betrübt vortragen,
da er sonst ein wenig die Glaubwürdigkeit unterminiert.


----------



## mikkael (28. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> nanana, nun übertreib mal nicht!!


Das war eher "Provozieren!" 


Enrgy schrieb:


> Wie lange fährst du schon in den Wupperbergen? 3,5 oder max. 4 Jahre.


Kennst mich gut: Habe keine Ambitionen, sonst hätte ich mich "Lehrling" genannt, Meister!


----------



## Enrgy (28. September 2006)

@juchhu

der kluge Mann baut vor! Immer sagen, es könnte länger dauern. Handy aus, damit es keine lästigen Kontrollanrufe gibt.
Außerdem mußte ich ja irgendwie den Berg wieder runter kommen, und ich werde einen Teufel tun und das auf ner FAB zu machen, wenn doch ein höchst anspruchsvoller Trail mich ebenfalls wieder in die Niederungen geleitet...


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @juchhu
> 
> der kluge Mann baut vor! Immer sagen, es könnte länger dauern. Handy aus, damit es keine lästigen Kontrollanrufe gibt.
> Außerdem mußte ich ja irgendwie den Berg wieder runter kommen, und ich werde einen Teufel tun und das auf ner FAB zu machen, wenn doch ein höchst anspruchsvoller Trail mich ebenfalls wieder in die Niederungen geleitet...


 
Ne, is klar, bei einen so alten Hasen brauche ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen.

Apropo Trail: Ich habe letztens in der Dämmerung einen Blindflug über einen schönen Hardter Downhilltrail gemacht. Hatte nur vor, eine kleine Runde zu drehen und daher nur eine Helmlampe in den Camelbak gesteckt. Dann wurde es auf einmal dämmerig  und ich beschloss nach hause zu fahren.
Über die Hardter Bergkuppe in Richtung südost rüber (Lampe immer noch im Camelbak  ) und ...
dunkel war es, verdammt dunkel. 
Über den steinigen Wurzelpfad runter bis zum Milchborntal.
Gut, dass ich die Hardter Trails in- und auswendig kenne.
Das war schon eine grenzwertige Erfahrung trotz langsamen Tempos.
Im Milchborntal wars dann wieder OK, da es Ost-/West-Ausrichtung hat.

Wenig Licht ist OK, aber Nightride ohne Licht macht mir doch Angst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (29. September 2006)

Ättänchen pliz

Die Startzeit für den Klingenpfad morgen wird auf 12 Uhr verlegt, dürfte aber trotzdem noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit beendet werden können. 

Falls einer der alten Leute deshalb nicht kann, bitte wieder austragen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Falls einer der alten Leute deshalb nicht kann, bitte wieder austragen.


Dem Ältesten der alten Leute ist das sogar sehr recht .
Der Eintrag bleibt .


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2006)

Dem zweitältesten auch!! 
Kannsch ja doch auspennen - puh!! 
Das Wetter ist für nachmittag sowieso besser angesagt. Also richtige Entscheidung, würd ich ma sagn. 

Bis denne


----------



## Vertexto (29. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ättänchen pliz
> 
> Die Startzeit für den Klingenpfad morgen wird auf 12 Uhr verlegt, dürfte aber trotzdem noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit beendet werden können.
> 
> Falls einer der alten Leute deshalb nicht kann, bitte wieder austragen.



ÄH Micha,
ich hoffe mal du hast genug ersatzschläuche dabei,  schade ich hätte mir den Spaß auch gegönt aber leider hab ich Spätschicht  
Viiiiiiel Spaß und mach et nit zu schwer
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## on any sunday (29. September 2006)

Am 14.10. ist wieder der Wasgau Marathon, mit der schönste Marathon im Deutschen Lande.

Habe vor die 100 km Runde zu drehen. Fahre am Freitag hin und übernachte dann in der Sporthalle.

Für den Marathon muß man sich vorher anmelden, keine Nachmeldung am Start möglich, kostet 32,00 EUR. Das Gute am Wasgau ist die Strecke, feine Singletrails und das man auch bei schlechtem Wetter fahren kann ohne verschlammt zu werden, ist halt im Sandsteingebirge.

Jemand Interesse mich zu begleiten?


----------



## JürgenK (29. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Habe vor die 100 km Runde zu drehen. ...



Machst du die 85er und hängst noch was dran oder nimmst du die 105er und hörst kurz vorm Ziel auf??? 

Viel Spaß denn, ich bräuchte dafür momentan 2 Tage. 

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (29. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse mich zu begleiten?


Ich auf jeden Fall. Nur: bin erst am 15.10. da!


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...Jemand Interesse mich zu begleiten?


Begleiten nein, könnte aber sein, dass wir uns treffen. Bin 2 Nächte mit meiner Chefin da. Wir kombimieren das ganze mit Bekanntenbesuche und Weinprobe etc...Fahre die 85er.
Also, man sieht sich 

Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ... Bin 2 Nächte mit meiner Chefin da. Wir kombimieren das ganze mit Bekanntenbesuche und Weinprobe etc...


Weiß deine Frau davon?? Mannomann, manche sind ganz schön dreist, sowas auch noch öffentlich zu posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2006)

Ich geh davon aus du weißt wer meine Chefin ist 
Was machen 90% der Frauen morgens mit ihren Ärschen ?


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2006)

Klar Ralph. Ne Regierung haben wir alle. Und die schicken uns morgens zur Arbeit...


----------



## Happy_User (30. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ättänchen pliz
> 
> Die Startzeit für den Klingenpfad morgen wird auf 12 Uhr verlegt, dürfte aber trotzdem noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit beendet werden können.
> 
> Falls einer der alten Leute deshalb nicht kann, bitte wieder austragen.


Moin Micha,

ich habe mich einmal ausgetragen. 12:00 ist mir leider etwas spät.  Ich werde gleich einmal eine Runde in den heimischen Gefilden drehen. Soll ja heute der Beste Tag des Wo-Endes werden.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## hummock (1. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Am 14.10. ist wieder der Wasgau Marathon, mit der schönste Marathon im Deutschen Lande.
> 
> Habe vor die 100 km Runde zu drehen. Fahre am Freitag hin und übernachte dann in der Sporthalle.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,
habe mich für den "Wasgau Marathon" wie besprochen angemeldet.
Werde die 70er Runde fahren 

Danke nochmal für die schöne Tour am Samstag,super Wetter,schöne
Strecke und sehr nette Leute 

MfG   Uli


----------



## on any sunday (1. Oktober 2006)

Der scharfe Klingenpfad und die Folgen.

Die Verlegung der Startzeit auf 12 Uhr hatte fast nur Vorteile, aus dem fernen Mühlheim fanden sich gerdu und Kumpel ein, außerdem schlossen sich die Herren Hammelhetzer, hummock, Enrgy und Hoeppi der Klingenexpedition an. 

Brachte der Morgen noch Regen, so entschied sich das Wetter pünktlich zum Start doch noch die Sonne raus zu holen und uns einen freundlichen Herbsttag zu schenken. Danke, Danke, Danke. 

Ausgeschrieben war eine mittlere Geschwindigkeit, aber da die Gruppe doch sehr gemischt war, wurde das Tempo am Anfang etwas niedrig gehalten. Bis Gräfrath zeigt sich der Klingenpfad in einer etwas ungewöhnlichen Mischung aus schönen Trails und urbanen Abschnitten.  Dies schien dem rotwilden Raceteil nicht so zu munden und es entledigte sich seiner hinteren Luftpolster oder ob es eher am Michelin Reifen lag? Ich glaube ja.  

Meinereiner hatte die Selbigen runtergeschmissen und sich den fetten Albert zugelegt, der allerdings den Hinterbau des Manitous gut ausfüllt, schau mer mal wie das bei matschigen Verhältnissen ausgeht.

Von Matsch war im weiteren Verlauf aber nicht die Rede, dafür litt aber das Rotwild zum zweiten Mal am weidwunden Michelin. Bis auf einen kleinen Verfahrer, führte der beste Guide von Allen  die Truppe ohne Komplikationen bis Gräfrath. Ein Päuschen in der alten Altstadt wurde zur Nahrungsaufnahme genutzt, wobei allerdings das heiße Verlangen von gerdu nach Fritten nicht gestillt werden konnte.

Nach Gräfrath verlassen wir die urbane Umgebung und gelangen bald ins Tal der wuppernen Berge. Logischerweise führt dies zu einer konsequenten Erhöhung der zurückgelegten Höhenmeter. An der Papiermühle schlägt der Herr Enrgy einen Verlassen des S Weges vor und zwingt die gesamte Mannschaft zur illegalen Überquerung einer gesperrten Brücke. Es folgt ein feuchter, fieser, steinvoller Trailaufstieg. Was soll man auch von einem alten Trialer anderes erwarten.  

Bei der anschließenden Abfahrt erwischt es leider den Stubenältesten.   Vor meinen Augen wird Dieter, der alte Hammelhetzer, das Opfer einer gemeinen Querrille und steigt höchst unsanft von seinem Zweigefahr ab. Er landet auf den Rücken und ist doch reichlich geschockt. Aber ihm war, außer ein paar Prellungen, Gott sei Dank nicht mehr passiert. Gute Besserung Dieter. Bis Müngsten war es nicht weit und da Herr Enrgy ab dort durchs Wuppertal nach Hause rollen wollte, schlossen sich die Herren Hammelhetzer und Hoeppi diesem an.

Die stark dezimierte Truppe ließ die Schleife nach Burg und um die Sengbachtalsperre aus und folgte dem S Weg nach Glüder. Dort konnte gerdu endlich seine Kuchen und Kaffeespeicher auffüllen.  

Versprochen ist versprochen; deshalb wurden am Pfaffenberg noch ein paar Höhenmeter gesammelt und der Rückweg über die üblichen, flowigen wuppernen Hangtrails angetreten. Dabei mußte Herr hummock etwas leiden , da sich das Tempo doch etwas erhöhte.

Nach dem letzten, korrekten  Downhill erreichten die übriggebliebenen Mu(s)keltiere das Ziel. Es wurde sich darauf geeinigt, das die Tour auf jeden Fall besser war, als bei Sonnenschein zu Hause auf der Couch rum zu lümmeln. Wohl wahr.  

Gut Nächtle

Mikele

P.S. Für die Buchführer. Es waren so ca. 60 km und 1300 Hm.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Oktober 2006)

Wenns interessiert. Meine letzter Ausflug mit dem motorisierten Zweirad, gehört eigentlich in den Vorderhaustürlosfahrer Beitrag.  

Enduro_2006_Ostalpencross.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoeppi (2. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Der scharfe Klingenpfad und die Folgen.



Hallo zusammen,

das war echt ne sehr schöne Tour bei vielleicht den letzten Sonnenstrahlen dieses Jahr!
War nachher echt noch ne knappe Sache schnell genug nach Hause zu kommen, also: Keine Termine nach dem Biken machen! 
Hoffe dem Hammelfetzer...ähh -hetzer geht es gut. Ob er heil nach Hause gekommen ist? Auf einmal war er weg... 

Also, bis bald mal wieder..

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. Oktober 2006)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> Hoffe dem Hammelfetzer...ähh -hetzer geht es gut. Ob er heil nach Hause gekommen ist? Auf einmal war er weg...


Tja,

bin einfach der Beschilderung "Wipperaue" gefolgt und dort auch wieder angekommen (war übrigens auch der "offizielle" Klingenpfad). Heil ist so 'ne Sache...als wenn mich 'n wildgewordener Büffel von hinten gerammt hätte und dann noch rübergetrampelt wäre .


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> ... Heil ist so 'ne Sache...als wenn mich 'n wildgewordener Büffel von hinten gerammt hätte und dann noch rübergetrampelt wäre .


Und ich sach noch "pass auf da kommt ne Rinne" - aber nee, Dieter-Speedy "ihrseidheutaberallezulangsmfürmichvornewegHetzer" wollte es dem Co-Guide gleichtun und mit Schwung die Rinne bergab überspringen. 
Aber Kondition ersetzt keine Fahrtechnik sag ich da nur...  
Somit kam, was kommen musste - Dieter fuhr auch diese Tour nicht wie geplant zuende. 
Nachdem wir ihn bis Glüder geführt hatten, zog es unser Bruchpilot vor, ohne weiteres "tschö" alleine weiterzuziehen. Nun denn - Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten...  
Ich bin dann mit Hoeppi noch ab Rüden auf die Nordseite der Wupper gewechselt, um den Rest der "Treckerrunde" mit der Felsabfahrt zu fahren. Auch der letzte Trail neben der Straße am Minigolfplatz Wipperaue wurde noch mitgenommen.
Als mein Tacho dann am Friedhof Kapeller Weg enttäuschende 980Hm anzeigte, mußte auch der Sandberg noch 2x dran glauben, damit die 1000 endlich voll gemacht werden konnten


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. Oktober 2006)

@Enrgy
Laß mal das Oberlehrerhafte. Bei der Anzahl an Touren und Km die ich pro Jahr fahre, stört ein kleiner Abbruch nicht. Ich bin auch nicht ohne weiteres Tschö davongefahren, sondern sagte, als ihr an der Wasserzapfstelle eure Freßorgie gestartet hattet "...ich fahr schon mal voraus, Ihr holt mich ja eh gleich ein", da ich gerade nicht in Pickniclaune war.

Und mit 'nem Durchschnittspuls von 125 war das keine "Speedy-Voraus-Fahr-Tour", zumal - von hinten hat's man vielleicht nicht sehen können, auch verschiedene andere Herren recht lebhaft waren. Muß an den weißen Socken gelegen haben .


----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> Aber Kondition ersetzt keine Fahrtechnik sag ich da nur...
> ...


 
Darf ich bei Quellennennung das unentgeltlich, zeitlich und räumlich uneingeschränkte Nutzungsrecht für diesen Spruch erhalten?

Bitte, bitte  Fahrtechnikmeister Volker @Enrgy  

VG Martin

PS: 1.000 hm locker abgestrampelt???   
Boah, was geht denn mit Dir ab, Alter?
Zweiter Frühling?   

PPS: Hast Du Lust auf eine Nightridetour Hardt, Lüderich, KF mit Treffpunkt Parkplatz TechnologiePark BGL in den nächsten Wochen? Mit Rinnen und schnuckeligen Downhills? 

*Edith sagt Danke für die Einräumung des oben beschriebenen Nutzungsrechtes*.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Darf ich bei Quellennennung das unentgeltlich, zeitlich und räumlich uneingeschränkte Nutzungsrecht für diesen Spruch erhalten?
> 
> Bitte, bitte  Fahrtechnikmeister Volker @Enrgy
> 
> VG Martin



klar doch, hau rein, tu dir keinen Zwang an!


----------



## rpo35 (2. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich mich so oft auf die Fresse legen würde, würde ich mir ein anderes Hobby suchen


----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...


 
Das war aber jetzt nicht nett.  
Nachher wechselt er noch dauerhaft zu denn RRs oder gar NWs. 
Und das wollen wir nicht. 

Denn schließlich ist hier jeder eine Bereicherung.

Wo doch Dieter @Hammelhetzer mit eigenem Thread  gerade anfängt,
sich um die Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger zu kümmern.  

VG Martin

PS: Mich erinnert das Ganze etwas an die legendären Anfänge/Abflüge von Mikkael.
Allerdings hatte der das Problem in 2004 erkannt und gebannt.


----------



## rpo35 (2. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...nett...


= *n*icht *e*inmal *t*ageslicht *t*auglich


----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> = *n*icht *e*inmal *t*ageslicht *t*auglich


Erschließt sich mir nicht. Der Klügere gibt Nachhilfe.
Also Ralph:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. Oktober 2006)

Genug des Chats der alten Männer.  

Falls einer morgen etwas Langeweile hat gibt es eine kleine Explorertour mit mir.  

Geplant ist, den (K) Weg "Rund um Kürten" zu erkunden. Start ist in Altenberg am Schöllerhof, dürften so ca. 70 km und 1200 Hm werden, weitere Angaben (K) Weg Expedition


----------



## rpo35 (2. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Genug des Chats der alten Männer.  ...


Unter Chat verstehe ich was anderes...ich seh nur 'ne Feststellung und 'ne blöde Frage 
Schade Mikele, aber morgen bin ich schon verplant !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (3. Oktober 2006)

Zurück aus der grünen Hölle des Bergischen Landes, Explorerrunde um Kürten, auch K Weg genannt. Schön wars.

Der Himmel war grau, aber die Erde war trocken. Ab Altenberg schlug ich meine übliche Tour um die Dhünntalsperre ein, um unterhalb von Bechen auf den K Weg zu treffen. Linkseröm versuchte ich dieses Zeichen nicht mehrs aus den Augen zu lassen, was zum Großteil gelang, nur an ein paar Stellen war das GPS höchst hilfreich.

Der Weg führt ein paar Mal über kleinere Straßen, was bergauf nicht unbedingt stört.

Es sind auch schöne Stücke dabei





bietet sogar alpine Bikersperren  







Eventuelle Mitfahrer können öfters um göttlichen Beistand bitten






Mit gefährlichen Tieren ist jederzeit zu rechnen






Wenn Trails vorkommen, dann aber richtig feine






und Panorami gibt es auch öfters






Nach dieser schönen Aussicht zeigte der K Weg sein gemeines Gesicht und mangelhafte Markierungen zwangen mich zur einzigen wahren Offroadaktion.

Da die Welt bzw. das Bergische klein ist, traf ich in der Nähe von Kloster Ommerborn den Herrn Ommer plus Begleitung.  

Umweltschutz wird im Bergischen Land groß geschrieben  






Malerische Flüßchen gibt es reichlich






Ab der Vorsperre der Dhünntalsperre






verlasse ich den K Weg und begebe mich auf bekannte Wege, um mir als Sahnehäubchen den Linnefetrail zu gönnen.

In Altenberg angekommen, fängt es an zu regnen, perfekt. 

Fazit: Der K Weg ist empfehlenswert, gute Mischung aus Forstwegen, Trails, bietet auch drei fiese Steigungen, der Asphaltanteil liegt bei ca. 10 Prozent.

Ab Altenberg waren es ca. 90 km und 1500 Hm, also eine lockere Runde.  

Bin zweimal etwas vom Weg abgekommen , hatte sich aber trailmäßig gelohnt.   Für die Elektriker, in der Anlage ist der GPS Track.

Gut Nächtle.

Mikele


----------



## Manni (3. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schick Herr Sonntag,
bin begeistert. Super das du direkt den Track lieferst, woanders werden die ja strenger gehütet als die Rezeptur von Coca Cola  Wir waren auch fleißig und sind dank dem ausgebliebenen Regen auch auf unsere 60km gekommen, allerdings im eher flachen Gelände 
Ist das ne Spiegelreflex oder täuscht du den Weitwinkel mit Photostitch vor? 
Gruß Manni


----------



## Delgado (4. Oktober 2006)

Nette Kommunikation  

Da kommt man völlig relaxed vom Rothaarsteig-Marathon und muss feststellen, dass Juchhu wieder alle Freds mit unqualifiziertem Geblubber zugemüllt hat.

Denke, ich werde eine Verbannung ins KTWR-Forum auf Lebenszeit beantragen  .


----------



## on any sunday (4. Oktober 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Sehr schick Herr Sonntag,
> bin begeistert. Super das du direkt den Track lieferst, woanders werden die ja strenger gehütet als die Rezeptur von Coca Cola  Wir waren auch fleißig und sind dank dem ausgebliebenen Regen auch auf unsere 60km gekommen, allerdings im eher flachen Gelände
> Ist das ne Spiegelreflex oder täuscht du den Weitwinkel mit Photostitch vor?
> Gruß Manni



Manni, welcher Manni.  

Schön, anscheinend fällt das Radfahren leichter als das Gehen. Das nächste Mal liefere ich die Rezeptur von Cola.  

Ich bin ein Täuscher, ist alles gesticht, habe noch keine digitale SRL, würde mich aber wahrscheinlich auch eher für eine gute Bridge Kamera ohne Wechselobjektiv entscheiden ala Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ50. Is ja bald Weihnachten.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## on any sunday (4. Oktober 2006)

*Best of Rureifel mit Herren Sonntag am 08.10., 10 Uhr in Großhau
*
Ab Großhau werden die Muskeln auf breiten Wegen auf Betriebstemperatur gebracht, aber schnell führt uns eine schöne Singeltrailschleife Richtung Kleinhau, am Krawutschketurm wird das Kalltal über den allseits beliebten Singeltrail erreicht. Für die nächsten 15 km ist Schluß mit kleinen Wegen, dafür geht es durch eins der schönsten Flußtäler und Höhenmeter werden trotzdem gesammelt. 

Ab der Kalltalsperre führt der Weg ca. 5 km nur bergauf, es folgt die vermutlich längste Abfahrt der Gegend, die wir aber nicht vollständig ausnutzen und uns links in die Büsche schlagen. Die nächsten ca. 8 km nach Roetgen werden auf Singeltrails vernichtet. 

Wer sich danach wieder auf Forstautobahnen freut, wird enttäuscht, bis Vicht sind breite Wege in der Minderheit und danach erfolgt der Aufstieg über Trails, die erst kurz vor der Wehebachtalsperre wieder zu Forstwegen mutieren. Aber keine Panik, kurz hinter der Talsperre wird es wieder eng und das Ziel ist nur noch ein paar Kilometer entfernt.

Mitfahrer sollten in der Lage sein 80 km und 1300 Hm zu bewältigen. 

Die Veranstaltung findet nur bei eingetragenen Teilnehmern statt. Ab Köln Nord könnte ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten.

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung


----------



## on any sunday (6. Oktober 2006)

Nabend zusammen,

ich hätte da einen Tipp, falls einer für die kalte Jahreszeit noch lange Hosen, Jacken, Funktionsunterwäsche etc. braucht. 

Auf der Marathon Messe in der Köln Messe (Auenweg) gibts reichlich günstige Klamotten, sind zwar zum großen Teil für Läufer, aber auch zum Radfahren zu gebrauchen. Habe mir eine Hose und zwei Sätze Unterwäsche für kleines Geld besorgt. Ach ja, und ein Paar Walking Schuhe, keine Panik , werde ich nur als Freizeitschuhe gebrauchen.

*Bisher habe ich zwei Mitfahrer für die Rureifel rekrutiert, sind also noch Plätze frei, nehme auch meine Helmkamera mit.  *

Gut Nächtle.

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

Moin Michael,

ist das der Parkplatz an der Honighecke ?
Kann sein, dass ich mitkomme - heute verzichte ich mal...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (7. Oktober 2006)

Nö, wie geschrieben am Friedhof in Großhau. Dann mußt du morgen aber früh aufstehen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nö, wie geschrieben am Friedhof in Großhau. Dann mußt du morgen aber früh aufstehen.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


Habs schon gesehen...ich denke mal da gibts nur den einen Friedhof und zwar den, wo wir auf den Touren vom Thönbachweg kommend immer dran vorbei fahren !?
Ich schau gleich mal in die Karte...Wieso früh aufstehen ? Geht schon und ich schaue vorher eh noch F1 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (7. Oktober 2006)

N'Abend zusammen,

wenn ich aus dem Bett komme, werde ich auch anrollen. 8:45 dürfte ja wohl ausreichen.

grüße


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Herr Sonntag,

hiermit gebe ich bekannt, daß Herr Krampe aus Alfter ebenfalls noch mitfährt, dieses aber dank Telekom nicht selber mitteilen kann 

Bis morgen.


----------



## Happy_User (8. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

ich mache mich dann also einmal auf den Weg.

Bis gleich. Komme über den Rennweg rein, falls es irgendwie knapp wird.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2006)

Nabend,

auch, wenn ich mich bereits im Solchbachtal  von euch getrennt habe - war eine nette Runde mit euch. Ist schon erstaunlich, da fährt man mit einem Kölsche Jung quasi vor der Haustüre und kriegt auch noch neue Wege gezeigt. So bin ich z.B. noch nie auf dieser Seite im Kalltal Richtung Simonskall gefahren !
Hoffe, ihr habt den Hasselbachgraben noch gefunden; beim nächsten mal am besten den Paternoster runter - geht einfacher 

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Bin mal auf das Video gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No Mercy (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
man, das war aber mal *GROSSES KINO.
Vor allem der "Ich will nie wissen, wie es ist Hämmoriden zu haben" - Graben (ok ich hab den Namen vergessen, aber Ihr wisst schon, worum es geht) war einfach super. Also, wenn biken nicht nur eine Sucht, sondern eine Religion wäre, würde ich heute Abend für Herrn Sonntag eine Kerze anzünden. 
Auch wenn ich zum Schluß nicht mehr so ausgesehen haben, es war ein toller Sonntag.

Schönen Dank noch an alle Beteiligten für's Warten!!

Gruß
dirk*


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2006)

Herr Sonntag und Boris: Hier das versprochene Bild von dem Laufrad, das vor langer Zeit am Rennweg sein Ende fand 

Edit: @Dirk: Wann ward ihr wieder in Großhau ?


----------



## on any sunday (8. Oktober 2006)

Nabend Mädels!  

Kurze Rückmeldung vom Oberhaupt der Gemeinde vom heiligen Trail.  

Ja, wir haben den Hasselbachgraben noch gefunden, ging genau dort ab, wo die kleine Waldumgrabmaschine den Weg umgegraben hatte, war deswegen wohl etwas abgelenkt.

Der grüne Frosch war auf den Trails nur am frohlocken, außer bei seinem Plattfuß. 

Wir waren ca. 17:40 wieder am Startpunkt.

Das mit den Videos dauert noch was, soll ja einigermaßen ansehnlich werden.

Mmhhh, bin irgendwie nach Nudeln und drei Glas leckeren Rotwein müde und geistig träge.  Leute, laßt die Finger von Nudeln!  

Gut Nächtle.

Mikele


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...Wir waren ca. 17:40 wieder am Startpunkt...


 Gut, dass ich mich verpisst habe


----------



## No Mercy (8. Oktober 2006)

da war noch was:

hier noch Fakten, Fakten, Fakten





gruß
dirk


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Herr Sonntag und Boris: Hier das versprochene Bild von dem Laufrad, das vor langer Zeit am Rennweg sein Ende fand
> 
> Edit: @Dirk: Wann ward ihr wieder in Großhau ?



Übelst!!! 

War es ein besonders "leichtes" Laufrad?


----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Übelst!!!
> 
> War es ein besonders "leichtes" Laufrad?


Nee Boris. Eine ganz normale Mavic 223 Disc !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das mit den Videos dauert noch was, soll ja einigermaßen ansehnlich werden.
> 
> Mmhhh, bin irgendwie nach Nudeln und drei Glas leckeren Rotwein müde und geistig träge.  Leute, laßt die Finger von Nudeln!
> 
> ...



Ich will Fiedoes sehen, ich will Fiedoes sehen, lalalalalala 

Mit den Nudeln kann ich nur bestätigen, mir ging es genauso - und ich dachte es läge am Bier tstststs


----------



## Happy_User (10. Oktober 2006)

Dann sind das doch die Nudeln. Wie viel Nudeln darf ich den jetzt essen, wenn ich noch Autofahren muss? Gibt es da jetzt eine Grenze?
Nach dem wir mit Erfolg feststellen konnten, dass Holz schwimmt und Gräben zum Be- und Endwässern genutzt werden können, sollten wir im nächsten Feldversuch einmal die "Fahrtüchtigkeitseinschränkung durch den Konsum von Nudeln ermitteln." [Gramm Nudel in Rohmasse]

Ich fürchte allerdings, dass das schon einmal jemend ermittelt hat. Sonst müsste es ja PowerNudeln und nicht PowerBars geben. ;-)

grüße

HU


----------



## on any sunday (12. Oktober 2006)

Best of Rureifel, Episode 1

An einem wundervollen Herbschttag folgten dem Ruf der Rureifel und des alten Mannes @ on any sunday diese Crewmitglieder auf der Suche nach dem Holy Trail:

1. Offizier: Holger @ Happy User
2. Offizier: Boris @ Grüner Frosch
1. Maschinist (Vortrieb): Christof @ krampe
2. Maschinist (Bremser):   Dirk @ No Mercy
Smutje: Uli @ hummock
Eingeborener: Ralph @ rpo35

Lockeres Einrollen war angesagt, bis der erste Trail nach Kleinhau unter die Stollen genommen wurde. Leider ist dieser durch die bösen Forstautobahner gnadenlos vernichtet worden. Nach dem ersten Päuschen mit Blick auf die Dutch Mountains, konnte zum Ausgleich das Kalltal auf schmalen Pfaden erreicht werden. 
Ab Zerkall ging es durch das traumhafte Tal bis nach Simonskall und über die Kalltalsperre aufwärts zum Jägerhaus.

Dazu das erste Video Machwerk: Best of Rureifel, Episode 1

Wie die Suche weiter geht, erfahren sie in Episode 2, Rureifel Trailmassaker. Demnächst in diesem Theater.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

Sehr fein Michael, sehr fein !!


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Oktober 2006)

Meine drei Weiber schauen Popstar, kreischen, diskutieren und weinen  - ich gucke OAS-Star und weine Freudentränen


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Meine drei Weiber...


Mein Beileid


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2006)

Auf der ersten Wiese habt ihr aber schon ganz schön Schlagseite... 

Dafür ist die Musik ab Minute 6 ENDLICH mal passend und nicht so´n nerviges Gerocke...


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid



Das ist der Grund, warum ich nichts mehr zu sagen hab


----------



## Happy_User (13. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Best of Rureifel, Episode 1
> 
> An einem wundervollen Herbschttag folgten dem Ruf der Rureifel und des alten Mannes @ on any sunday diese Crewmitglieder auf der Suche nach dem Holy Trail:
> 
> ...


Ach, wat war das schön.... 
Wie die Kinder in der Wiese gespielt haben..... 

Damit wird auch alle wissen, wo wir so ungefähr waren, in der Anlage eine kleine Übersicht.

Bis die Tage

 Holger


----------



## JürgenK (13. Oktober 2006)

1. Das Video ist zu schnell oder ihr fahrt zu schnell
2. Der Text im Vorspann ist zu schnell
3. Der Text im Vorspann ist unscharf

...oder bin ich zu langsam 

ansonsten toll


----------



## on any sunday (13. Oktober 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:


> 1. Das Video ist zu schnell oder ihr fahrt zu schnell
> 2. Der Text im Vorspann ist zu schnell
> 3. Der Text im Vorspann ist unscharf
> 
> ...



1. nein und ja
2. nein, schneller lesen
3. ja, liegt aber an sevenload und der Verkleinerung

oder...: eindeutig ja.  

Ich muß weg, zum Wasgau Marathon.


----------



## kieverjonny (13. Oktober 2006)

hallo michael,

schöne aufnahmen, nette trails, möchte die tour nachfahren,
wo seid ihr gestartet ??

gruss
kiwil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

die Tour gibt es in diversen Formaten unter:
http://www.ichhabnichtsanzuziehen.de/download/20061008.rar
zum Download. Ich habe in das rar Archiv auch einen neuen Screenshot ohne meine Anreise eingefügt. Habe den Tönbachtrail zum Ende von Hand eingezeichnet. Die Autos sollten trotzdem wieder zufinden sein. ;-)
Falls ein Format fehlt, unter 
http://www.gpsinformation.org/ronh/g7towin.htm
gibt es das Tool, mit dem die bestehenden Formate konvertiert werden können.
Gefahren wurde im Uhrzeigersinn und der Start war am Friedhof.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## JürgenK (13. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> 1. nein und ja
> 2. nein, schneller lesen
> 3. ja, liegt aber an sevenload und der Verkleinerung
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen, der Matsch soll dich heimsuchen. 

Viel Spaß beim Warschau-Marathon


----------



## Derk (14. Oktober 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Tour gibt es in diversen Formaten unter:
> http://www.ichhabnichtsanzuziehen.de/download/20061008.rar


 
Hallo,

ich danke für die Dateien  und bin danach Eure Tour schon einmal vorab virtuell nachgefahren (hoffentlich in diesem Herbst auch noch einmal realiter). 

Warum seid Ihr denn ungefähr zwei km auf den Paternosterberg zu- und dann den gleichen Weg zurückgefahren ?  
Nach meiner Karte hätte es sich doch angeboten, bei der Weggabelung "Am Knie"  nach Westen zum Krebsbach zu fahren und dann diesen entlang nach Süden ;  lt. Karte verlaufen dort gestrichelt eingezeichnete Wege.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Happy_User (14. Oktober 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> Warum seid Ihr denn ungefähr zwei km auf den Paternosterberg zu- und dann den gleichen Weg zurückgefahren ?
> Nach meiner Karte hätte es sich doch angeboten, bei der Weggabelung "Am Knie"  nach Westen zum Krebsbach zu fahren und dann diesen entlang nach Süden ;  lt. Karte verlaufen dort gestrichelt eingezeichnete Wege.


Hi,

es gibt mehrere Gründe:

wir waren Höhenmeter geil. 
im geschwindigkeitsrausch
oder...
wir haben schlicht die Abfahrt verpasst.
Dafür kannst Du am Wendepunkt ein herrliches Vogelhäuschen bewundern

Grüße

 Holger

PS: Das Bild ist aktuell noch schneefrei.


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2006)

Abgesehen davon ist der Krebsbachtrail schon seit längerem nicht mehr empfehlenswert 
Den Einstieg in den Hasselbachgraben haben wir schlicht übersehen. Wir war's wurscht - bin eh grade aus weiter...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (16. Oktober 2006)

So, wieder da aus Wasgau. War wie immer, also guuut.  

Obwohl ich diesmal subjektiv den Eindruck hatte, das wir mehr Trails bergauf als bergab gefahren sind und der Anteil an Nichttrails etwas höher war, egal.

Bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahme wird man in Deutschland bei keinem Marathon mit solch feinen Trails verwöhnt. Leider war das Wetter reichlich trübe, die Temperatur dafür noch im grünen Bereich, die bemoosten Stein übrigens auch.  Herr hummock hat die 85 km Runde unfreiwillig überlebt, sogar mit einem guten Schnitt. Reespekt.

Da gestern das Wetter zu gut war, habe ich mich Indoor rumgetrieben.  

Ansich mag ich ja kein Retro, aber da, lecker!





oder doch lieber das Orschinal ?





oder doch lieber etwas altes, artgerechtes?





oder vielleicht spendet mir jemand 16.000 Eur?





oder wenn ich wirklich alt und wirklich nicht mehr klar denken kann.  





Weiß einer, wo es diese praktischen Regenschuhe gibt.  






Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. Falls ich es heute gebacken bekomme, werden die Videos Rureifel Trailmassaker 1 und 2 bald zur Aufführung kommen.

Hallo Herr Derk, ich glaube nicht, das du die gesamte Tour im nächsten Halbjahr ohne Licht unternehmen kannst, oder wenn du die Videos siehst überhaupt unternehmen willst.   Der kleine Verfahrer lag übrigens an dem etwas aufgewühlten Boden und dem Bagger, der üblicherweise nicht am Eingang zum Hasselbachgraben steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Weiß einer, wo es diese praktischen Regenschuhe gibt.



Die gibt es bei Tchibo  Aber ich finde, wir sollten beim Radfahren auch solche Ganzkörperradanzüge tragen!   




on any sunday schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. Falls ich es heute gebacken bekomme, werden die Videos Rureifel Trailmassaker 1 und 2 bald zur Aufführung kommen.



Das wird aber auch allerhöchste Zeit, treibt sich anstatt auf solchen Marathons rum, tststs


----------



## Derk (16. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Derk, ich glaube nicht, das du die gesamte Tour im nächsten Halbjahr ohne Licht unternehmen kannst, oder wenn du die Videos siehst überhaupt unternehmen willst.  Der kleine Verfahrer lag übrigens an dem etwas aufgewühlten Boden und dem Bagger, der üblicherweise nicht am Eingang zum Hasselbachgraben steht.


 
Hallo Herr OAS,

zum einen wird die NAchfahrtour ohne die dokumentierten Verfahrer ja kürzer und mit weniger Höhenmetern ausgestattet sein und zum anderen auch im Tageslicht beendbar, wenn man sie in der Morgendämmerung beginnt , sie einfach gemütlich durchfährt und die Unterhaltungspausen kurz hält  .

Gruß aus Köln
Derk


----------



## on any sunday (16. Oktober 2006)

Indian summer am 17.10. in Altenberg um 18.00 Uhr.

From Dust till dawn, sozusagen Bergisch Classic rund um Altenberg in the dark, vernünftiges Licht mit einer Leuchtdauer von ca. 3 Stunden ist angesagt, max. müssten 40 km und 500 Hm vernichtet werden.

Indianer bitte hier anmelden


----------



## Krampe (16. Oktober 2006)

oder wenn ich wirklich alt und wirklich nicht mehr klar denken kann.  





Hi,
so alt kann man gar nicht werden.. 
und lass die finger von den Dopingmitteln, dann passiert auch nix mit dem Denkapparat   
Das ist doch Schrott ab Werk und schiebt gar nicht..:kotz: 
Und glaub jetzt nicht ich wäre voreingenommen  
Gruß 
Christof


----------



## on any sunday (16. Oktober 2006)

Best of Rureifel, Episode 2, Rureifel Trailmassaker Teil 1

Ab dem Jägerhaus ging es bergab. Im Abfahrtsrausch wurde der Einstieg zum Hasselbachgraben verpasst, da dieser durch Bagger und vergangene Erdbewegungen gut versteckt wurde.

Die Neulinge im Grabenfahren konnte man an der Dreilägertalsperre am dümmlichen Grinsen erkennen.  Dieses verschwand erst bei der Stärkung in Roetgen. 

Schwupp, da war das Grinsen wieder, der Nordwanderweg war die Ursache. 

Dazu das Video Machwerk: Best of Rureifel, Episode 2, Rureifel Trailmassaker Teil 1

Wie die Suche weiter geht, erfahren sie in Episode 2, Rureifel Trailmassaker Teil 2. Demnächst in diesem Theater.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## No Mercy (16. Oktober 2006)

Lieber Michael Ballhaus, äh Sontach,
das war ja schlimmer als "wir warten auf das Christkind" in den letzten Stunden (nägelkau).

Du hast mir gerade die Woche gerettet  

Ich hab nicht gedacht, dass ich sowas mal sagen würde, aber *BITTE, BITTE, BITTE* lass uns nicht zu lange warten, bis Du uns die nächsten Brosamen deiner Kunst hinwirfst. 

So nun kann ich in's Bett und träumen 

dirk


----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2006)

Best of Rureifel, Episode 2, Rureifel Trailmassaker Teil 2

Der Nordwanderweg forderte sein Opfer in Form von frischer Reifenluft und vergeblichen Kanalisierungsmaßnahmen, zur Abwechslung ging es danach auf breiteren Forschtwegen über die Eifelhöhen, bevor uns die Hangabtriebskraft ins Vichttal begleitete. Hier lud uns Herr Wagemann zum leckeren Trail ein. 

In Vicht schlängelte sich schon wieder einer dieser kleinen Schei$$er rauf zur Wehebachtalsperre. Doch schnell thönte es aus dem Wald "Trailali". Nach verlustfreier Durchquerung des Gehölzes war nur noch lockeres Bergaufrollen nach Großhau angesagt. Kein Crew Mitglied verloren, nur der Einheimische hatte sich vorzeitig in die Büsche geschlagen.

Dazu das Video Machwerk: Best of Rureifel, Episode 2, Rureifel Trailmassaker Teil 2

Wer Bedarf an einer DVD von der Rureifel Trilogie hat schicke mir eine PN. Die Produktion wird aber noch etwas dauern. 

Vorsicht, Altersnachweis erforderlich, da dies die XXX Version ist, mit allen Gräben ungeschnitten, in voller Länge und scharfer Bildqualität.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Derk (17. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Derk, ich glaube nicht, das du die gesamte Tour im nächsten Halbjahr ohne Licht unternehmen kannst, oder wenn du die Videos siehst überhaupt unternehmen willst.  Der kleine Verfahrer lag übrigens an dem etwas aufgewühlten Boden und dem Bagger, der üblicherweise nicht am Eingang zum Hasselbachgraben steht.


 
Hallo Herr OAS !

nachdem ich mir nunmehr alle drei Video´s  angesehen und festgestellt habe, dass ab Donnerstag fieses Regenwetter herrschen wird,  habe ich mich entschlossen, mir morgen frei zu nehmen und Deine Tour nachzufahren.

Ich werde aber früh morgens in Zerkall die Tour beginnen.

Einen interessierten Mitfahrer könnte ich von Köln aus mit dem PKW losfahrend mitnehmen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> Hallo Herr OAS !
> 
> nachdem ich mir nunmehr alle drei Video´s  angesehen und festgestellt habe, dass ab Donnerstag fieses Regenwetter herrschen wird,  habe ich mich entschlossen, mir morgen frei zu nehmen und Deine Tour nachzufahren.
> 
> ...




Mutig, mutig! Na dann viel Spaß.


----------



## juchhu (17. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Mutig, mutig! Na dann viel Spaß.


 
Was ist da bitte daran mutig?  
Haben die Videos irgendwelche Schüsselstellen nicht gezeigt,
die ein 'höheres' Unfallrisiko' bergen?
Oder schätzt Du Derks konditionelle/fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten für diese Tour zu niedrig ein?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Was ist da bitte daran mutig?


Der Smiley gilt für den ganzen Absatz.



juchhu schrieb:


> Haben die Videos irgendwelche Schüsselstellen nicht gezeigt,
> die ein 'höheres' Unfallrisiko' bergen?



Im Prinzip nicht, ich habe allerdings schon ein paar Leute im Hasselbachgraben verschwinden sehen.  



juchhu schrieb:


> Oder schätzt Du Derks konditionelle/fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten für diese Tour zu niedrig ein?
> 
> VG Martin



Da ich leider noch nicht den Trail mit Herren Derk geteilt habe, bilde ich mir darüber kein Urteil.  

Warum willst du das alles eigentlich wissen, Klärschlammbär?


----------



## juchhu (17. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Der Smiley gilt für den ganzen Absatz.


 
Ne, is klar! Gut die Kurve bekommen. (Smiley gilt natürlich auch für die ganze Zeile  )



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip nicht, ich habe allerdings schon ein paar Leute im Hasselbachgraben verschwinden sehen.


 
Und? Gibt es auch welche, die immer noch vermisst werden?  
Oder muss das Ding in Mariannengraben umgetauft werden? 




			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich leider noch nicht den Trail mit Herren Derk geteilt habe, bilde ich mir darüber kein Urteil.


 
Kein Urteil, soso.  

Nun ich kenne Derk und habe auch schon Trails mit ihm geteilt  ,
und ich glaube, dass er aufgrund seiner Bikeerfahrungen (Tages- und Mehrtagestouren) und seiner Herangehensweise keinerlei Schwierigkeiten haben wird. 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Warum willst du das alles eigentlich wissen, Klärschlammbär?


 
Weil Neugier bei mir ein berufsbegleitendes Verhalten ist.

Ich hatte Dein Urteil  auf mögliche fahrtechnische Anforderungen bezogen
und konnte auf den Videos keine Stellen lokalisieren,
die man radfahrend nicht hätte meistern können.

VG Martin


----------



## No Mercy (17. Oktober 2006)

Tach Herr Sontach,
"upload um 06:40 Uhr", jetzt bin ich aber tief bewegt .

Also, ein super Video über einen tollen Tag. 

Muss ich noch ne PN schreiben, oder was?

gruß und Dank
dirk


----------



## mikkael (17. Oktober 2006)

Supertolle Videos, Michael - Respekt!


----------



## GeJott (17. Oktober 2006)

Genial, die heimatlichen Trails bequem bei Bier und guter Musik  

Gerd


----------



## hummock (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Michael,

Hast uns ja lange auf die Folter gespannt 
aber das warten hat sich gelohnt.

Geile Videos 
und ich war dabei!!

Dank an Dich und den Rest der Crew vom

"Raumschiff Hasselbach"

Bis zum nächsten Abenteuer im Universum 

Der Küchenjung 

Uli


----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2006)

No Mercy schrieb:


> Tach Herr Sontach,
> "upload um 06:40 Uhr", jetzt bin ich aber tief bewegt .
> 
> Also, ein super Video über einen tollen Tag.
> ...



Kannst wieder flach stillhalten, das Video wurd über Nacht Dank Flatrate hochgeladen, die Uhrzeit ist nur das OK und ist mein täglicher Start zur Geldbeschaffung mittels Arbeit.  PN ist nicht nötig, bist auf der Liste.

Gut Nächtle.

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (17. Oktober 2006)

Leute Leute, sind doch alles ganz normale Trails...müsst nicht gleich feuchte Bikehöschen bekommen 
Nette Videos Michael...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Leute Leute, sind doch alles ganz normale Trails...müsst nicht gleich feuchte Bikehöschen bekommen
> Nette Videos Michael...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Da bin ich mal auf Samstag gespannt!   Soll ich mir zur Vorsicht mal ne Pampers anziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (18. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Mutig, mutig! Na dann viel Spaß.


 
Schön war es heute; ich kann mich den Lobpreisungen der anderen nur anschließen.

Wegen der  späten Tageszeit habe ich den für mich letzten Trail, also die Abfahrt von Bergstein nach Zerkall, nicht mehr bewältigt.

Was die unbestreitbare Schwierigkeit so mancher Trails betrifft :

Häufiges Absitzen, Schieben, und Aufsitzen fördert die Gelenkigkeit  ( diesen doch so trefflichen Spruch habe ich mal hier im Forum gelesen).

Gruß
Derk


----------



## on any sunday (19. Oktober 2006)

*Cyclocross-, Mountainbike Tour durch das nördliche Kölner Umland am 22.10., 13:00 Uhr.*

Was wird geboten?

Widererwartend eine abwechslungsreiche Strecke mit Trails, Hügeln, Gipfelkreuzen, tiefen Löchern, großen Baggern, dicken Kraftwerken, Motocrossern und hohen Propellern sowie ein paar unvermeidbaren Asphaltteilen. 

Der nördlichste Gipfel wird Alp due Allrath aka Allrather Höhe sein. Dort kann man die Dackelschneider in freier Wildbahn beim Bergzeitfahren beobachten.

Die einzige Herausforderung ist die Streckenlänge von ca. 70 km, an Höhenmetern dürften max. 400 Hm zusammenkommen. Ist also auch für fortgeschrittene Anfänger, Villeaner und Königsförster geeignet.

Der Start ist in Köln-Esch an der Feuerwehr, gut erkennbar durch große, rote Fahrzeuge 

Anmeldung zur Flachlandtour


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> *
> Widererwartend eine abwechslungsreiche Strecke mit Trails, Hügeln, Gipfelkreuzen, tiefen Löchern, großen Baggern, dicken Kraftwerken, Motocrossern und hohen Propellern sowie ein paar unvermeidbaren Asphaltteilen. *


*

Schade, geht ja bei mir vdh vorbei und ich kann nicht  Aber das holen wir nochmal nach.

VG*


----------



## mikkael (20. Oktober 2006)

_Sonntag? Am Sonntag will der Herr Sonntag nicht in den Wald..
Dafür folgt er den falschen Rat mit dem falschen Rad..

Den ganzen Tag mit dem Crosser auf'm Asphalt
so was lässt den härtesten Biker richtig kalt! _


Viel Spaß in Aachen, bei mir klappt's nicht!

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (21. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> _Sonntag? Am Sonntag will der Herr Sonntag nicht in den Wald..
> _


Doch, doch, Wald ist vorhanden.



mikkael schrieb:


> _
> Dafür folgt er den falschen Rat mit dem falschen Rad..
> _


Das ist für die Gegend genau der/das richtige Rat/Rad.



mikkael schrieb:


> _
> Den ganzen Tag mit dem Crosser auf'm Asphalt
> _



Da irrst du, junger Yedi; Asphalt ist deutlich in der Minderheit.



mikkael schrieb:


> Viel Spaß in Aachen, bei mir klappt's nicht!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Da irrst du auch, wie du merkst bin ich nicht in Aachen, habe keinen Spaß, weil ich meinen Rechner wieder "fahrbar" machen musste, Windoofs XP kann sich also doch in die ewigen Jagdgründe verabschieden. Aber Dank Nachbarschaftshilfe läuft der Rechenkecht wieder.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (21. Oktober 2006)

Tja, wie du siehst, irre ich mich (_auch wenn die Rhymes passen_) dauernd, wenn der Guide fehlt.  

Gleich kommt der Gerd (@vertexto) rüber, wir machen bißchen Teilaustausch, Workshop, Flohmarkt, und ein wenig Reparatur usw. Fahren werden wir wahrscheinlich nicht. 

Wenn Du Lust hast komm halt vorbei.

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (22. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> *Cyclocross-, Mountainbike Tour durch das nördliche Kölner Umland am 22.10., 13:00 Uhr.*
> 
> Was wird geboten?
> 
> ...



Oh da bin ich wohl der erste!
Na ja wollte mich noch bei unserm Good Guide Onkel Sonntag für die schöne Tour heute mit netten Bikern bedanken.
Waren am ende so 92 Km bei sehr angenehmen Herbst Wetter  
Grüße Gerd


----------



## Manni (22. Oktober 2006)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Oh da bin ich wohl der erste!
> Na ja wollte mich noch bei unserm Good Guide Onkel Sonntag für die schöne Tour heute mit netten Bikern bedanken.
> Waren am ende so 92 Km bei sehr angenehmen Herbst Wetter
> Grüße Gerd



Da waren die 70km doch relativ gut geschätzt  20km/h auf 92km ist schon heavy 
Aber es hat sich gelohnt, super Wetter, nette Mitfahrer, fieser Gegenwind, alles was man so braucht  So hat man mal eine ganz neue Sicht auf Köln bekommen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## bernhardwalter (23. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> *Cyclocross-, Mountainbike Tour durch das nördliche Kölner Umland am 22.10., 13:00 Uhr.*
> 
> Was wird geboten?
> 
> ...




Hallo @ all,

mußte mich gestern leider schnell verabschieden,wir hatten noch ein Treffen um 19.00 Uhr andere Rheinseite.
Ja was soll ich sagen selbst einem erfa(h)renem Guide werden die Kilometer manchmal ausgedehnt ,es war eine schöne Tour mit netten Leuten bei gutem Wetter,danke fürs guiding an Onkel Sonntag .
Bemerkenswert und absolut Spitzenleistung habe ich bei Manni kennengelernt,fährt doch annähernd immer im selben Gangnatürlich nicht im kleinsten sondern ??? ,schönen Gruß an alle bis demnächst einmal.

Bernhard I


----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ...absolute Spitzenleistung habe ich bei Manni kennengelernt,fährt doch annähernd immer im selben Gangnatürlich nicht im kleinsten sondern ??? ...



...der Manni hat so lange pausiert, der hat´s Schalten verlernt...


----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2006)

*Hardcore Geländeradtour durch die North Cologne Flatlands.*

Trotz des angedrohten Flachlandes fand sich eine illustre Schar von altgedienten Kräften ein, sogar von der falschen Rheinseite incl. Kriegsversehrten.  

Hinter Esch wurde der feste Boden verlassen, von Pulhem bis "irgendwo rechts ab", durfte man sich mangels Alternativen auf Asphalt warmfahren. 

Bis zu den Ausläufern der Ville konnte man wieder abseits befestigter Wege radeln, danach tauchte die Gruppe in den unendlichen Waldraum ein und es wurden singeltrailartige Wege gesucht und gefunden. Nach sandiger Auffahrt erreichte man den Col de Glessen, Gipfel gekreuzt, aber auf einen Eintrag ins Gipfelbuch (kein Scherz), wurde verzichtet. Die bewältigten Höhenmeter konnten danach auf einer  höchst anspruchsvollen Downhillpassage  vernichtet werden. 

Mittels höchst geheimer Trails wurde Ober/Unter/Mittelaußem erreicht, etwas Asphalt vernichtet, um sich dann über einen endlosen  Serpentinentrail zur nächsten Höhe aufzumachen. Von dort oben konnten man dann auch die versprochen großen Löcher und Bagger erahnen. Auf unbefestigten Geläuf wurde auch dieser Berggipfel  überquert, bevor man ab Bedburg entlang der Erft Richtung Gusdorf schotterte. 

Rein zufällig wurde auf dem anwesenden Moto Cross Gelände eine Pause eingelegt und sich im Clubhaus mit Getränken versorgt. Auf die Zerteilung des noch einzigen Kuchstückes wurde verzichtet, ebenso auf die freundliche Aufforderung, eine kostenlose Runde über die Crosspiste zu drehen. 

Da von den angesetzten 4 Stunden Fahrtzeit schon reichlich verbraucht waren und ein paar Mitfahrer Termine hatten, mußte die Erstürmung der Allrather Höhe auf das nächste Mal verschoben werden. 

Oberhalb der Crossstrecke erwartete die Schar ein kurzer, aber feiner Singeltrail. Hinter Frimmersdorf erhob sich der nächste Hügel, ein minutenkurzer Trail führte uns auf die Hochebene, wo sich neckische kleine Windräder in unserem Gegenwind drehten. Eine länger Sandpassage mit schönem Blick auf die bebaggerte Gegend schloß sich an, bevor der Heimweg aus Zeit- und Lichtgründen  zügig über endlose Wirtschaftswege angetreten wurde.

Nach den voreiligen Kommentaren zu urteilen, scheint die Tour ja gefallen zu haben, was auch Sinn der Sache sein sollte, meistens jedenfalls.  

Nur habe ich leichte Zweifel an den 92 km. Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch wieder einen Tacho  ans Rad basteln.

@Manni: Könntest du mir den GPS Track zusenden?

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## bernhardwalter (23. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> *Hardcore Geländeradtour durch die North Cologne Flatlands.*
> 
> 
> Nach den voreiligen Kommentaren zu urteilen, scheint die Tour ja gefallen zu haben, was auch Sinn der Sache sein sollte, meistens jedenfalls.
> ...



HalloMichael @on any sunday

Die Zweifel kanst du vergessen mein Tacho hate ebnfalls 92,5 km geradelt  war angenehm spassig,bis dahin.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2006)

Mischt. Auch nach GPS Auswertung waren es ca. 90 km. Tja, hatte ich mich dann wohl wirklich etwas  verschätzt. Gut das es flach war und der Gegenwind etwas gebremst hat. Wenigstens haben die Höhenmeter gestimmt. 
Also beim nächsten Mal 100 km und 6 Stunden Fahrtzeit, aber dann kommt ja keiner.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hummock (23. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Mischt. Auch nach GPS Auswertung waren es ca. 90 km. Tja, hatte ich mich dann wohl wirklich etwas  verschätzt. Gut das es flach war und der Gegenwind etwas gebremst hat. Wenigstens haben die Höhenmeter gestimmt.
> Also beim nächsten Mal 100 km und 6 Stunden Fahrtzeit, aber dann kommt ja keiner.
> 
> Grüsse
> ...



Ich schon 
Hatte gestern aber auch 93,5km auf dem Zähler

Gruß
Uli


----------



## mikkael (26. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Stimmt. Vor ein paar Jahren durfte man durch die Grotte noch mit motorisierten  Fahrzeugen durchfahren, war wohl die einzige öffentliche Piste mit Tropfsteinen als Randbegrenzung. Das Restaurante am Eingang ist auch zu empfehlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So was bringt mich auf Ideen! 

Wie war die beste Reisezeit nach ..........., nochmal?


----------



## JürgenK (26. Oktober 2006)

Moin Mikele,

da ich ja nun unbestritten zu den alternden Bikern der Region gehöre melde ich hiermit, wenn ihr noch nicht vollzählig seit, mein Interesse am Betreuten Biken im Winterclub an. 
Es wird euch nicht neu sein, daß ich sowas weder aus überzogenem sportlichen Ehrgeiz noch aus Lust am Punktesammeln mache, sondern lediglich aus Spaß.  Wen interessieren schon die Punkte 

Wie sieht´s aus? 

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2006)

Hä? Du bist doch schon bei den Feierabendbikern gemeldet und bestätigt - rauskaufen werden wir dich sicher nicht! 

PS: Der letzte Platz im Team ist für zippi reserviert.


----------



## mikkael (26. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> rauskaufen werden wir dich sicher nicht!


Über die Ablöse können wir sprechen!


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2006)

Jaaa, das könnte dir so passen!  Den darfst jetzt bis März mit dir rumschleppen!


----------



## JürgenK (26. Oktober 2006)

Nanu  was hab denn jetzt gemacht 

Hab mich mich bei 2 Teams beworben??? Das macht wohl das Alter. 
Ich check das mal und meld mich wieder.
Wäre aber eigentlich auch kein Problem bei 2 Teams zu fahren, ich hab doch die Kraft der zwei Herzen.

Jürgen


----------



## JürgenK (26. Oktober 2006)

Nun gut alles verstanden. 

Mika, ich und weitere angenehme, tretfaule und geschwätzige Zeitgenossen amüsieren uns in den Wupperbergen und Erkrath während die Senioren im Kölner Nord-Flachland auf Asphalt um den Block fahren. 

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2006)

Da haben ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt, das Herr K ein anderes Heim gefunden hat.  

mikkael, ich finde Sardinien zum radeln nicht so prickelnd, Trails sind nur mit Hilfe von Einheimischen zu finden, genügend Schotterpisten und Sandpisten sind natürlich vorhanden. 

Werde aber trotzdem im nächsten Jahr im Juni mit dem Mopped mal wieder vorbeischauen.


----------



## on any sunday (27. Oktober 2006)

Sunday Runde am 29.10, 13:00 Uhr in Burscheid.

Überraschungstour mit Herrn Sonntag; irgendwo und irgendwie durchs herbstliche Bergische Land, dürfte matschig werden, ca. 60 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch.

Herbschtour


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sunday Runde am 29.10, 13:00 Uhr in Burscheid.
> 
> Überraschungstour mit Herrn Sonntag; irgendwo und irgendwie durchs herbstliche Bergische Land, dürfte matschig werden, ca. 60 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch.
> 
> Herbschtour



Hallo Michael,

schade immer wenn es mal schön wird kann ich nicht,fahren noch auf einen lustigen Geburtstag,allen anderen eine tolle Tour und einen schönen Tag

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## JürgenK (27. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Da haben ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt, das Herr K ein anderes Heim gefunden hat.
> 
> ...
> ...)





Freu dich nicht zu früh, man trifft sich immer 2mal im Leben... 

....aber irgendwie passen wir jungen Leute auch besser zusammen... 


Man sieht sich

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (27. Oktober 2006)

Sonntag Abi,

ich habe die http://www.gps-tour.info-Seite mit Freude wieder entdeckt, die neue Google-Earth-Version heruntergeladen und das große Garmin aus der Schublade gelockt. Einige schöne GPS-Schätze sind vermutlich drin, _Explorertouren_ können jetzt kommen! 

Ich möchte das Streckennetz ein wenig richtung Norden bzw Osten ausweiten, was hälst du von "Essen und Umgebung" als mögliches, nächstes Ziel? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Barni48 (27. Oktober 2006)

Hi on any sunday,
habe mich soeben für die "Herbschtour" angemeldet - hoffe das Wetter spielt einigermaßen mit. Na dann bis Sonntag 13 Uhr
Gruß Michael


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2006)

Torööö Torööö

________________________________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




________________________________

Die *Eifel DVD *ist fertisch. Geboten werden die 3 Episoden "Best of Rureifel", die kompletten Dutch Mountains aka Ni***gen und 2 feine Trails an der Ahr. 

Wer daran Bedarf hat, soll sich per PN melden. Ein Versand ist auch möglich; kann mir ja dann beim nächsten Treffen die Versandkosten plus einem "Material und Begeisterungsobulus"  zukommen lassen.  

Hey, Wetter sieht gut aus, dann werde ich gleich im Bergischen Matsch spielen gehen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (29. Oktober 2006)

So, ich bin wieder zuhause, leider vieeel zu früh! 

Ulis Express-Bike-Rettungseinsatz habe ich anschliessend mit einem Kuchen im Thomashof belohnt. Tja, unzählig und legendär sind meine Pannengeschichten, das ist nur ein weiteres Blatt.  

Vielen Dank für die telefonische Wegbeschreibung, es hat super geklappt! 

VG Mikkael

- - - - - - - - - - - 

Hier ein Ausschnitt aus der DT Swiss Homepage:

_*340 Naben*
Die 340 Naben aus der Mittel-Gewichtsklasse überzeugen mit ihrer Stabilität und Langlebigkeit. Die perfekten Komponenten für ein langlebiges, robustes Laufrad - je nach Nabe fürs Rennrad, City- oder Mountainbike. Die High-End Naben sind mit patetiertem Zahnscheiben-Freilauf System und Labyrithdichtung ausgestattet._

Somit haben wir einen Beweis über die Langlebigkeit der Naben.


----------



## Manni (29. Oktober 2006)

Das ist natürlich Pech Mikkael, und dass bei so teuren Naben  Was ist denn genau passiert?

Bei mir hat es letztes Jahr auf dem Alpencross auch ne DT-Nabe erwischt, zwar nur eine DT-Onyx aber es war trotzdem  Abfahrt ohne Pedalpower, ein No-Name Hinterrad für 100 Euro in irgendeinem italienischen Allzweck-Tante-Emma-Laden, eine noch längere Etappe als ohnehin schon geplant und 5 Tomburger im Nacken  

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2006)

Kurzes Resüme der Überraschungstour durchs Bergische mit mir.  

*Erste Überraschung: 
*
Es fanden sich 4 Mitfahrer ein: hummock, Barni48, mikkael und ein freundlicher Kolumbianer, dessen Namen ich mir natürlich  nicht gemerkt habe.

*Zweite Überraschung: *

Der Wetterbericht stimmte, es gab frühlingshafte Temperaturen und die Trails waren erfreulich trocken.

*Dritte Überraschung:*

Eigentlich keine, es wurden diverse Trails Richtung Opladen gesucht und gefunden, dann dem "Hau den Lukas Weg" bis in die Wupperberge gefolgt und über die üblichen Wasserspeicher und Eifgentäler zurück nach Burscheid.

*Vierte Überraschung: *

An mikkaels Rad nahm der Freilauf seine Bezeichung zu wörtlich und machte vollkommen frei. Damit gewann mikkael eine Freifahrt mit seiner Freifrau zu frei Kuchenessen und frei saufen. Im Freien nur Kännchen.  

*Fünfte Überraschung:*

*Hallo Volker:*  Die feine Trailabfahrt "oberhalb von Glüder Richtung Ollen Hund bis zur Strasse", ist in eine 4 Meter breite Forschtautobahn verwandelt worden. Ich war begeistert.  

*Sechste Überraschung:*

Eigentlich keine. Wenn ich in den Wupperbergen eine technische Abfahrt verspreche, ist auch eine drin.  

*Siebte Überraschung:*

Alle Teilnehmer sind ohne großen Schaden an Leib und Seele zum Ausgangsort zurückgekehrt, wenn auch auf verschiedenen Wegen.  

*Achte Überraschung:*

Alle Teilnehmer konnten sich vorstellen, eine weiteren Ausflug mit mir in den unendlichen Waldraum zu unternehmen.

*Keine Überraschung. *

Schöne, lockere Tour mit mehr oder wenig schönen Menschen.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> *Hallo Volker:*  Die feine Trailabfahrt "oberhalb von Glüder Richtung Ollen Hund bis zur Strasse", ist in eine 4 Meter breite Forschtautobahn verwandelt worden. Ich war begeistert.


    :kotz: 

Aaargh!!!  Aber sowas habe ich bei meiner letzten Tour da runter schon befürchtet, nachdem dort überall Markierungspflöcke eingeschlagen waren und an anderen Stellen schon mit dem Autobahnbau im Wald begonnen wurde. 
Hab irgendwo was von "Flurbereinigung" gelesen. Es wurden auch an einigen Stellen Schilder mit "Naturschutzgebiet" aufgestellt. Gaaanz großes Kino... 

Bin gestern nach dem Rossi-Drama auch unterwegs gewesen und dabei auch auf solche Baustellen gestoßen. Die Abfahrt nach Glüder von Wolfstall aus hat zu Beginn nun ebenfalls die Breite einer LAndstraße. Ich befürchte auch, daß die noch den ganzen "Leidetrail" platt machen.


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> Aaargh!!! Aber sowas habe ich bei meiner letzten Tour da runter schon befürchtet, nachdem dort überall Markierungspflöcke eingeschlagen waren und an anderen Stellen schon mit dem Autobahnbau im Wald begonnen wurde.
> Hab irgendwo was von "Flurbereinigung" gelesen. Es wurden auch an einigen Stellen Schilder mit "Naturschutzgebiet" aufgestellt. Gaaanz großes Kino...
> ...


 

Jaja, was hat man mich belächelt,
als ich über die radikalen Holzeinschläge und Trailzerstörungsaktionen in der Hardt berichtet habe.

Aber, ich habe es Euch gesagt, früher oder später ist "die hard" bzw. die Hardt überall angesagt.

Vielleicht sollte jetzt doch mal einige darüber nachdenken,
ob sie zukünftig lieber auf beschilderten, befestigten Forstautobahnen mit Tempolimit radeln wollen,
oder doch lieber unversehrte Trails bevorzugen.

Wenn die Mehrheit zum Letzteren tendiert, ist es an der Zeit,
für unsere Vorstellungen und noch vorhandenen Rechte einzutreten.

Weitere Infos bei mir per PN.

VG Martin

PS: Fragt mal Frank @Cheetah über das neue Verkehrsleitsystem in der Wahner Heide aus. Wenn das da so weitergeht, werden da an den FAB-Kreuzungen Ampeln aufgestellt.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Jaja, was hat man mich belächelt,
> als ich über die radikalen Holzeinschläge und Trailzerstörungsaktionen in der Hardt berichtet habe.



Ich wars nicht... 
Daß irgendwann mal die Holzfäller ausrücken und einerseits die Bäume "ernten", andererseits dabei heftigste Spuren hinterlassen, wird wohl in jedem Wald über kurz oder lang vorkommen. Das ist bei uns ja auch ständig der Fall. Hier wurden aber im Zuge einer Flurbereinigung alte Trails in breite Schneisen umgewandelt (2 Autos passen locker aneinander vorbei). Dazu dann ein paar Gebiete als NAturschutz ausgeweisen.
Zum Glück ist die Topographie in den Wupperbergen aber so extrem, daß man nicht willkürlich dort Schneisen reingraben kann.
Es sind ja auch nicht alle Trails verloren. Kann aber sein, daß auch im Zuge von Holzfällerei mal ein Trail verschwindet, weil der Harvester drüberfährt.
Deswegen mach ich mir jetzt aber auch keinen großen Kopp. Soll ich mich etwa mit meinem Bike an die Bäume ketten? 

Kann mich zB. noch gut dran erinnern, daß der geschändete Weg, den Herr Sonntag da beschreibt, vor gut 15 Jahren auch mal recht breit gewesen ist, weil in den 80ern neu angelegt. Dann wucherten irgendwann die Büsche von links und rechts in den Weg, so daß nur noch der mittlere Teil befahrbar war. Somit wurde das dann fast ein Singletrail.


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich wars nicht...
> ...
> Deswegen mach ich mir jetzt aber auch keinen großen Kopp. Soll ich mich etwa mit meinem Bike an die Bäume ketten?
> 
> Kann mich zB. noch gut dran erinnern, daß der geschändete Weg, den Herr Sonntag da beschreibt, vor gut *15 Jahren* auch mal recht breit gewesen ist, weil in den 80ern neu angelegt. Dann wucherten irgendwann die Büsche von links und rechts in den Weg, so daß nur noch der mittlere Teil befahrbar war. Somit wurde das dann fast ein Singletrail.


 
Niemand verlangt hier Geberqualität wie bei Greenpeace oder RobinWood.
Aber etwas mehr Engagement ist definitv von Vorteil.

Ich habe Anfang 2000 die große Diskussion um die Landeshundegesetze bzw. 
-verordnungen als Betroffener mitbekommen.
Auch ich hatte die Einstellung, dass es nicht so heiß gegessen wird, wie es gekocht wird.
Jetzt ärgert es mich sehr, dass ich mich damals nicht engagiert habe.
Natürlich weiß ich nicht, ob ein damaliges Handeln etwas bewirkt hätte.

Ich bin aber sicher, dass eine rechtzeitige umfassende Information und das Mitwirken von Vielen Veränderung / Verbesserung bewirken kann.

VG Martin

PS: Ich finde eine 15-jährige Wartezeit bei einer naturbelassenen Instandsetzung bezogen auf meine voraussichtlich aktive sportliche Restlebenszeit definitiv zu lang. 
PPS: Natürlich dauert es keine 15 Jahre, bis sich Trails renaturisiert haben.
Aber drei bis fünf Jahre sind mir persönlich trotzdem zu lang.
Und sind erstmal absichtlich massiv errichtete Wegsperren aufgebaut (Beispiel Wahner Heide), ist eine zukünftige Nutzung eher dauerhaft, meist auch mit rechtlichen Hindergrund, unmöglich.


----------



## mikkael (30. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Kann mich zB. noch gut dran erinnern, daß der geschändete Weg, den Herr Sonntag da beschreibt, vor gut 15 Jahren auch mal recht breit gewesen ist, weil in den 80ern neu angelegt. Dann wucherten irgendwann die Büsche von links und rechts in den Weg, so daß nur noch der mittlere Teil befahrbar war. Somit wurde das dann fast ein Singletrail.


Bei uns im Neanderthal sind die Förster schnell und recht humorlos. Viele Wanderwege zum und im Neanderthal sind im Schnitt 1 m breiter geworden, und das ganze binnen eines Jahres. 

Für mich persönlich wäre ein MTB-Trailsystem wie in Großbritannien ein Traum. Das wird allerdings eine Wunschvorstellung bleiben. Wer sind denn Mountainbiker, im Gegensatz zu mächtigen Wanderern?

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Bei uns im Neanderthal sind die Förster schnell und recht humorlos. Viele Wanderwege zum und im Neanderthal sind im Schnitt 1 m breiter geworden, und das ganze binnen eines Jahres.
> 
> *Für mich persönlich wäre ein MTB-Trailsystem wie in Großbritannien ein Traum. Das wird allerdings eine Wunschvorstellung bleiben. Wer sind denn Mountainbiker, im Gegensatz zu mächtigen Wanderern?*
> 
> VG Mikkael


 
Hallo Mikkael,

tja, das ist die Kraft des normativ Faktischem.
Ohne Ankündigung planfräsen, verdichten, breitmachen oder gar dauerhaft unzugänglich machen.

Ich habe damals (Weihnachtsfeier), als Du mir erstmals das Trailssystem in Wales erklärt hattest, leuchtende Augen bekommen. 

*Alle Wegbreitenregelungen sind langfristig kontraproduktiv, da sich immer mehr unterschiedliche Nutzergruppen auf immer weniger Wege bewegen müssen.*

So wie es schon für die Reiter eigene Pfade gibt, macht dies regional ebenfalls für MTB-ler Sinn. Erfahrungsgemäß begegnen mir auf meinen befahrenen Trails nur eine Hand voll andere Nutzergruppenzugehörige.

Aber genau mit Deinem letzten Satz beschreibst Du Misere und Zukunftsaussicht.

Die Frage ist nur die: "Wollen wir warten oder starten?"

Meiner Meinung nach führt Warten zur Misere. 

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2006)

Was ist den hier in Onkel Sonntags Wohnzimmer los ?


----------



## mikkael (30. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Was ist den hier in Onkel Sonntags Wohnzimmer los ?


Er hat's angefangen!


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Er hat's angefangen!



Ganz sicher nicht.  

*ER* wird es jetzt auch beenden. Schluß jetzt.  

Gegen das Anlegen von breiten Forstwegen werden wir hier nichts unternehmen können, da ich bestimmt nicht jedes Gemeindeblättchen etc. über geplante Umgestaltungen der Forstlandschaft durchforsten werde.

Außerdem hätte ich als Nichtbetroffener überhaupt keine Möglichkeiten, dagegen Einspruch zu erheben. Falls doch, würde ich mir aber eine bessere Argumentation als entgehenden, zukünftigen Fahrspaß ausdenken müssen. 

Damit erkläre ich dieses Thema in meinem Wohnzimmer für erledigt!

Der Vermieter

Mikele


----------



## mikkael (3. November 2006)

Hey Chief,

was hast du morgen vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. November 2006)

Wie kommst du an meine alten Postkarten?  

Eigentlich hatte ich morgen eine kleine Strassentour Bergische Runde geplant.

Aber irgendwie scheint das Anbieten von Terminen bei der Spezie Rennradfahrer vergebene Liebesmüh zu sein. 

Ist halt ein Haufen von ichbezogenen, trainingsgeilen, unflexiblen, rauchenden und trinkenden Bewegungslegasthenikern.  

Wenn sich bis heute abend keiner angemeldet hat, nehme ich den Termin raus. 

Aber wir waren doch erst am Sonntag gemeinsam in den Wupperbergen, ach nein, du ja nicht.  

Also, wie wäre es dann morgen mit einem Ausflug ins Siebengebirge? Am Samstag und bei relativ bescheidenem Wetter ideal. Können ja morgen nochmal telefonieren oder mailen.

Grüsse

mikele


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Also, wie wäre es dann morgen mit einem Ausflug ins Siebengebirge?


Nehmt genug Ersatzräder mit, ach nee, Naben und Schaltungen reichen ja...


----------



## mikkael (3. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nehmt genug Ersatzräder mit, ach nee, Naben und Schaltungen reichen ja...


*Hot swappable!* 

Ich nehme dann zwei Bikes mit, die wir strategisch auf der Strecke positionieren können! 

Alternativ: Uli mit dem zweiten Bike im Auto auf Abruf!


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> *Hot swappable!*
> 
> Ich nehme dann zwei Bikes mit, die wir strategisch auf der Strecke positionieren können!
> 
> Alternativ: Uli mit dem zweiten Bike im Auto auf Abruf!



Vorrausschauenderweise gibts dir ja nicht nur zwei Bikes und auch eure Autos sind Allradler...


----------



## Fietser (3. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie scheint das Anbieten von Terminen bei der Spezie Rennradfahrer vergebene Liebesmüh zu sein.
> 
> Ist halt ein Haufen von ichbezogenen, trainingsgeilen, unflexiblen, rauchenden und trinkenden Bewegungslegasthenikern.



Jetzt weiss ich, warum mich plötzlich dieser Drang überkam, ein Rennrad zu kaufen.  

Fietser,

den aber tatsächlich die Aussicht lockte, stundenlang einem wohlproportionierten weiblichen Hinterteil in engen Lycras hinterherzuradeln...


----------



## No Mercy (3. November 2006)

N'Abend zusammen,
falls da morgen was auf dicken Reifen geht, oder besser fährt, wär ich doch gerne dabei. Einer muss ja schließlich aufpassen, dass keine NW von hinten überholen. 

Bin auch kein WP Teilnehmer, also verrat ich auch keine Trainingsgeheimnisse 

gruß
dirk


----------



## on any sunday (3. November 2006)

Rennradeln ist abgesagt.

Dann würde ich sagen, Interessenten für eine Drecksradrunde treffen sich dann morgen um 11:00 Uhr bei mir in Köln Esch an der Feuerwehr, siehe Bild. Dort werden dann eventuelle Fahrgemeinschaften ausgehandelt . Ich würde entweder das Siebengebirge oder Rund um Lindlar als Ort des Geschehens vorschlagen.

Gut Nächtle.

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2006)

Hätte am Samstag eine schöne Tour werden können. Hätte; wenn sich mein altes Handy nicht aufgehangen hätte und diese neumodischen Wortmeldungen leicht zeitversetzt ausgespuckt hätte. Sorry an alle Beteiligten.  Ist wohl doch ein neues Handtelefon fällig. 

Habe dann eine kleine Hausrunde mit dem Crosser gedreht, war irgendwie nicht so lustig.

Waren die Herren mercy und mikkael in Wuppertal? Wie war es? Ich konnte mich bei dem trüben Wetteraussichten nicht aufraffen und habe den Sonntag sinnloser verbracht. Musste mich auch noch von dem Stromblackout vom Vorabend erholen. 

Jemand schon Punkte?  

Gähhhhn

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Waren die Herren mercy und mikkael in Wuppertal?


sieht wohl nicht so aus:  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/310218



on any sunday schrieb:


> Musste mich auch noch von dem Stromblackout vom Vorabend erholen.



Wohnst auf der falschen Rheinseite...hier war nix! 




on any sunday schrieb:


> Jemand schon Punkte?



Nö, hab mir nur den Spaß gemacht und mit meinem Zweitaccount um 0.00 Uhr  Null Punkte eingetragen - man will ja mal ganz oben stehen in der Liste... 

Ich trag meine Points auch immer erst nach 1 oder 2 Wochen ein - man muß die Konkurrenz ja nicht just-in-time mit Infos versorgen 


Hab mir Samstag mal die von dir geschilderte neue DH-Autobahn zum Rüden angeschaut. Sieht echt übel aus, vor allem weil die Markierungen auch nach auf der anderen Straßenseite (zum Rüden hin) weitergehen. Ich werd zur Sicherheit noch ein paar Bilder von dem schönen Trail machen, bevor er Bagger und Planierraupe zum Opfer fällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> Hab mir Samstag mal die von dir geschilderte neue DH-Autobahn zum Rüden angeschaut. Sieht echt übel aus, vor allem weil die Markierungen auch nach auf der anderen Straßenseite (zum Rüden hin) weitergehen. Ich werd zur Sicherheit noch ein paar Bilder von dem schönen Trail machen, bevor er Bagger und Planierraupe zum Opfer fällt...


 
Wenn es rote Markierungsfarbe ist,
und Du z.B. ein "R", zweifach unterstrichen mit Richtungsangabe durch Pfeil gesehen hast oder gar die Abkürzung "Abt." mit fortlaufender Nummer/Quadrantenbezeichnung, dann mach schnell Bilder.

Falls irgendeiner meint, dass dies rein zufällig oder aus ausschließlich verfahrensökonomischen Gründen passiert, soll weiter träumen.

In der Hardt hatte ich den Eindruck, dass bewußt die bereits angelegten Wanderwege geschont wurden und stattdessen auf parallellaufende Singletrails ausgewichen wurde.

Da der Abtransport mit Schwerlast-LKWs dann doch über die befestigten Wanderwege erfolgte, waren alle genutzten Wege danach stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

Naja, dauert ja nur wieder ein paar Jahre, dann ist alles fast so wie früher.
Ja ... fast ... bis auf diese neue komischen rotbeschrifteten Radroutenschilder.

VG Martin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... bis auf diese neue komischen rotbeschrifteten Radroutenschilder.


Wer jemals in die Verlegenheit kommt, diesen Schildern mit einem nicht bestollten und gefedertem Rad zu folgen, wird anschließend einen Riesenrespekt vor diesen Singletrail-Warnschildern haben !


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wer jemals in die Verlegenheit kommt, diesen Schildern mit einem nicht bestollten und gefedertem Rad zu folgen, wird anschließend einen Riesenrespekt vor diesen Singletrail-Warnschildern haben !


 
Dieter, Du bist der Harald Schmidt unter uns.

Obwohl, ich würde sie eher Singletrail-Gedenkschilder nennen.


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2006)

Ich meinte eher die Markierungen, welche den Arbeitern die Richtung der zu schlagenden Schneise anzeigen. Alles innerhalb der mit weißen Strichen markierten Bäume und Holzpflöcke wird platt gemacht. 
Das werden feinste Hobbyförster-SUV-Autobahnen. Damit dann keiner der hohen  Herren bei Gegenverkehr in die Verlegenheit kommt, nachgeben und evtl. rückwärts fahren zu müssen, sind die alle 4,5 bis 5,5m breit, so daß man locker ohne eingeklappte Spiegel und mit Waidmannsgruß mit dem 2t-Panzer aneinander vorbeikommt.


----------



## mikkael (6. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hätte am Samstag eine schöne Tour werden können..


Wir haben uns anderweitig beschäftigt..


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher die Markierungen, welche den Arbeitern die Richtung der zu schlagenden Schneise anzeigen. Alles innerhalb der mit weißen Strichen markierten Bäume und Holzpflöcke wird platt gemacht.
> Das werden feinste Hobbyförster-SUV-Autobahnen. Damit dann keiner der hohen Herren bei Gegenverkehr in die Verlegenheit kommt, nachgeben und evtl. rückwärts fahren zu müssen, sind die alle 4,5 bis 5,5m breit, so daß man locker ohne eingeklappte Spiegel und mit Waidmannsgruß mit dem 2t-Panzer aneinander vorbeikommt.


 
Du musst das positiv sehen.

Wenn die SUV-Autobahnen normale Straßenbreite erreichen und regelmäßig befahren werden, setzen diese sich auch nacht optisch sehr deutlich zu der dunkleren Umgebung ab.
Will sagen, auf solchen Waldstraßen kannst Du ohne eigene Beleuchtung fahren.
Ich kenne das von früher aus der Wahner Heide,
als wir noch in Dunklen ohne Beleuchtung mit Hund(en) über die Sand-/Panzerstraßen gingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. November 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Wir haben uns anderweitig beschäftigt..



schöne Tour gewesen, was? vor allem die Trails der zweiten Filmhälfte sind nett. Ob ich mich die Treppe runtergetraut hätte


----------



## No Mercy (6. November 2006)

Hallo Michael,
war dann wohl mal dumm gelaufen am Samstag. Habe Deinen Eintrag erst um 10:30 gesehen und dachte mir jetzt aber mal besser per SMS gemeldet, denn in's Forum guckt er nich mehr rein. Dann auf eine Antwort gehofft und später geglaubt, ihr seid sofort ausser Landes geflüchtet. Nun denn, ist dann halt meine flache Rheinrunde geworden. Sonntag in Wuppertal war sehr schön (vierter von links). Von oben komplett trocken und auch der Boden eigentlich fast überall trocken bis zumindest noch griffig und fahrbar. OK. Haxe war dann nicht, aber sonst ne klasse Tour mit 'ner netten Truppe!
gruß
dirk


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> Ob ich mich die Treppe runtergetraut hätte


Die ist das harmloseste Stück.... 

@mikkael
dein Sohnemann sieht oben an der Bank aber wenig begeistert aus. 
Wer hat gefilmt? Du bist ja extra für die verschiedenen Einstellungen mehrfach gefahren und die Kamerafrau (?) durfte dann wieder vorlaufen


----------



## mikkael (6. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> dein Sohnemann sieht oben an der Bank aber wenig begeistert aus..


Tja, er musste einiges schieben! Aber die Abfahrt hat ihm voll begeistert! 



Enrgy schrieb:


> Du bist ja extra für die verschiedenen Einstellungen mehrfach gefahren..


Ich bin den Trail insgesamt drei mal runtergefahren, jetzt will ihn nicht mehr sehen! 



Enrgy schrieb:


> Wer hat gefilmt?


Ünal.


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2006)

Wieder volle Spannung in *ESCH*

Find ich gut, das du den Pfaffenberg dokumentierst bevor er auch asphaltiert wird. 

Was fährst du da eigentlich für einen Panzer? 

Fällt der Einsatz des Sohnemanns nicht unter Kinderarbeit und Verführung Minderjähriger?


----------



## mikkael (7. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wieder volle Spannung in *ESCH*


..ist halt immer der geeignete Ort! 


on any sunday schrieb:


> Find ich gut, das du den Pfaffenberg dokumentierst bevor er auch asphaltiert wird.


enrgy wird's mir verzeihen. 

Ich muss zugeben, mittlerweile habe ich gemischte Gefühle bei solchen Geschichten, die Angst dem Beispiel von Frosties zu folgen.  Aber in der einen Stunde, wo ich da war, waren schon einige Jungs und Mädels da mit Schutzklamotten und Protektoren, und das ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich die Aliens sehe und die Koordinaten haben sie nicht von mir.



on any sunday schrieb:


> Fällt der Einsatz des Sohnemanns nicht unter Kinderarbeit und Verführung Minderjähriger?


Nein, ich hoffe nicht! 

Es ist auf jeden Fall besser, dass er mit mir raus geht, anstatt mit Chips und Schokokeks auf der Couch zu sitzen oder stundenlang Play Station zu spielen. Er hat ihm super gefallen.. (Hier einer seiner Stunts)

@Donnerstag Abend
Übernimmst Du das Guiding, damit ich _betreut_ fahren kann?

VG Mikkael


----------



## Airhaenz (7. November 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, mittlerweile habe ich gemischte Gefühle bei solchen Geschichten, die Angst dem Beispiel von Frosties zu folgen.  Aber in der einen Stunde, wo ich da war, waren schon einige Jungs und Mädels da mit Schutzklamotten und Protektoren, und das ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich *die Aliens *sehe und die Koordinaten haben sie nicht von mir.



Gestatten,

wir hatten das Vergnügen uns mit dir am Samstag an der Bank zu unterhalten.Ok, zuerst nur mit deinem protektorenbewaffneten Sprößling (Alien?!). 
Der wirklich nicht so begeistert zu sein schien, aber das mag getäuscht haben. 
Schönes Video, aber warum veröffentlichen (stimmt ohne Veröffentlichung könnte ich es nicht schön nennen..)? 
Ich war zum ersten Mal seit dem verregneten Mai wieder dort unterwegs(obwohl es zu meinem Hausgebiet gehört) und war negativ überrascht, dass gezielt mehrere MTB Streck'chen verbaut waren und auch darüber welche MTB'ler Frequenz dort auf Frosties "Hidden" Trails unterwegs war.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, die Trails(Koordinaten) sind für alle da. Aber solche Aktionen wie die Veröffentlichung des Filmchens zu stecken sind in solchen Ballungsgebieten vielleicht Kontraproduktiv.


@ Energie, dich habe ich unterhalb vom Wolfstall auch noch getroffen. Hast mir von den neuen Trailautobahnen berichtet. Wir hatten dort noch einen FullFace Träger im Schlepptau, den wir auch erst am Pfaffenberg kennengelernt haben und ich denke wir haben ihm freundlich und Spaß bringend überzeugt wie man friedlicher auf andere Waldnutzer wirken kann und warum!


Mit freundlichem Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Ich war zum ersten Mal seit dem verregneten Mai wieder dort unterwegs(obwohl es zu meinem Hausgebiet gehört) und war negativ überrascht, dass gezielt mehrere MTB Streck'chen verbaut waren und auch darüber welche MTB'ler Frequenz dort auf Frosties "Hidden" Trails unterwegs war.
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, die Trails(Koordinaten) sind für alle da. Aber solche Aktionen wie die Veröffentlichung des Filmchens zu stecken sind in solchen Ballungsgebieten vielleicht Kontraproduktiv.



Dann beschwer dich als erstes mal bei Frosthelm.  Denen verdanken wir großteils den Freeridertourismus und überproportionale Abnutzung der Trails, vor allem am Pfaffenberg.
Mikkaels Film auf Google ist ohne genaue Ortsangabe und ich glaube kaum, daß nun deswegen Scharen von Bikern nach Glüder kommen und die Trails bevölkern. Das hat Frosthelm schon erledigt...


----------



## mikkael (7. November 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> wir hatten das Vergnügen uns mit dir am Samstag an der Bank zu unterhalten. Ok, zuerst nur mit deinem protektorenbewaffneten Sprößling (Alien?!). Der wirklich nicht so begeistert zu sein schien, aber das mag getäuscht haben. Schönes Video, aber warum veröffentlichen (stimmt ohne Veröffentlichung könnte ich es nicht schön nennen..)? Ich war zum ersten Mal seit dem verregneten Mai wieder dort unterwegs(obwohl es zu meinem Hausgebiet gehört) und war negativ überrascht, dass gezielt mehrere MTB Streck'chen verbaut waren und auch darüber welche MTB'ler Frequenz dort auf Frosties "Hidden" Trails unterwegs war. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, die Trails(Koordinaten) sind für alle da. Aber solche Aktionen wie die Veröffentlichung des Filmchens zu stecken sind in solchen Ballungsgebieten vielleicht Kontraproduktiv.


Danke für die Meldung, Airhaenz.

Es wird etwas off-topisch-philosophisch, passend zum Thread. 

*Ja, die Frage ist eben, warum knipsen, warum filmen, veröffentlichen und warum überhaupt darüber berichten? *

Die Antwort liegt hier, auch in diesem Forum, und sie heisst "web 2.0" oder besser formuliert "Community", also genau übersetzt Gemeinschaft. Das Zauberwort erobert z.Z. die ganze Welt mit den Flickrs, Youtubes, Bloggers, sevenloads, holidaychecks und IBCs. Somit bist Du und ich Teile davon und Austausch bleibt unvermeidlich, gewollt oder nicht. 

Das sieht man darin, wie wir uns wiederfinden: Durch den Film. Nur, Du hast ihn nicht durchs _googlen_ gefunden.

Nichts desto trotz fällt es mir schwer, andere dafür zu kritisieren, die dies noch genauer machen als ich, wie die Frosties (_übrigens die Strecke ist in Digitalform auch wo anders zu finden_). Einer macht wenig, der andere etwas mehr. Wenn das erlaubt ist, was wir machen, dann ist die Sache _legitim_, wenn nicht, dann haben wir beide Probleme. Subjektivität nutzt uns hier wenig.

Ich wusste, dass diese Diskussion möglichst aufkommt, deshalb der etwas diskretere Hinweis im Forum auf den Film. 

Ich habe grundsätzlich keine Probleme mit der Verbreitung und stehe auch dazu, weil ich aus den Berichten, Hinweisen, Fotos, Filmen, GPS-Daten und zahlreichen anderen Empfehlungen sehr profitiert habe.

Übrigens in meinem Film geht es weniger um wo das ist, sondern mehrheitlich um wie alles stattfindet. Das könnte vielleicht der kleine Unterschied sein, aber vielleicht nicht.

VG Mikkael


PS. Das Wort _Alien_ stammt von einem Wanderer, über einen Freerider, der ihm an einem Sonntag Nachmittag im Neanderthal, nach einem mißglückten Sprungversuch schwer getroffen hatte.


----------



## Airhaenz (7. November 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Danke für die Meldung, Airhaenz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das alle beteidigten so sehen würden, dass  es bei einer Community auch um Diskussion geht, wäre wir schon einen Schritt weiter.

Noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.
Dein Film deutet bis auf den Titel wirklich nicht auf das wo hin, aber was einmal im Netz ist bleibt nie ungesehen.
Zu den Frosties: Ich kenne die Seite sehr gut und hatte auch schon sehr gute Email Diskussionen mit den Urhebern, mit der Konsequenz das viele Videos jetzt ohne Anfahrtsbeschreibung bzw. Ortsname dort zu sehen sind.



mikkael schrieb:


> PS. Das Wort _Alien_ stammt von einem Wanderer, über einen Freerider, der ihm an einem Sonntag Nachmittag im Neanderthal, nach einem mißglückten Sprungversuch schwer getroffen hatte.



Ich sehe das ähnlich, das ein,eigentlich löblicher, Vollvisierhelm auf andere Naturnutzer befremdlich wirken kann. Weil nicht überall erwartet.
Wir als MTB'ler sollten aber wissen, das kein Alien darunter steckt.
Deine, nicht als Zitat erkennbare, Äusserung im ersten Posting wirkte auf mich abwertent, gegenüber allen die sich etwas mehr schützen wollen - z.B. Knieschoner. Das war wohl der eigentliche Grund, der mich zu meinen Psoting bewegt hat.

MFG, Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (7. November 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Deine, nicht als Zitat erkennbare, Äusserung im ersten Posting wirkte auf mich abwertent, gegenüber allen die sich etwas mehr schützen wollen - z.B. Knieschoner. Das war wohl der eigentliche Grund, der mich zu meinen Posting bewegt hat.


_Sorry for that_, war in der Tat nicht so gemeint!


----------



## Airhaenz (7. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dann beschwer dich als erstes mal bei Frosthelm.  Denen verdanken wir großteils den Freeridertourismus und überproportionale Abnutzung der Trails, vor allem am Pfaffenberg.
> Mikkaels Film auf Google ist ohne genaue Ortsangabe und ich glaube kaum, daß nun deswegen Scharen von Bikern nach Glüder kommen und die Trails bevölkern. Das hat Frosthelm schon erledigt...



Wie 2 Postings tiefer gesagt, mit den Frosties hab ich mich auch schon auseinadergesetzt. 
Wenn man es erreichen könnte das dort von Tourenabfahrten oder Trailriding/Enduro oder ähnlich und nicht mehr von DH gesprochen wird, könnte man die Problematik vielleicht weiter entschärfen. Denn es handelt sich bei den Sachen auf der Seite nicht um DH..im Sinne des Sports.

Meiner Meinung ist nicht nur diese HP an dem Trailtourismus schuld,
MTB Fahren ist wieder trendy, und dieser Trend stützt sich vorallen auf die Bereiche Freeride etc. - Man vergleiche einfach mal die Starter Zahlen der Hobby Klassen bei den DH Rennen aus 2006 mit 2003...
Einmal ist es natürlich schön das unserer Sport(Zähle alles dazu was breite Reifen und Pedes Kettenantrieb hat) im Aufwind ist, anderer Seits sind die Wälder am Rande von Ballungsgebieten leider kaum leerer als die "Hohe Straße" in Köln am Adventssamstag.
Auf meinen Hometrails in Altenberg ist seit ca 1 Jahr deutlich mehr Verkehr..
Ich werd garantiert nicht sagen, ich war aber zuerst da und du bist böse weil du berghoch schiebst..
Nur leider befürchte ich auch das wenn es vermehrt zu Konflikten zwischen den Waldnutzern kommt, auch mal Konsequenzen(Rückbau von Trails) haben wird. 
Ich hab jetzt keine Patentlösung zur Hand, aber mir geht es eigentlich nur darum, dass alle Mtb'ler für ihre Umwelt als möglichst nicht störend war genommen werden. 
Also keine erkennbaren Bremsspuren mitten aus dem Unterholz auf den Hautwanderweg/Wegabkürzungen und keine Fußgängerdrängelein.Und immer schön freundlich -Aeehhhyy!

P.S. Find Hidden Trails/Spots gut.Betonung liegt auf HIDDEN oder meinetwegen geduldet.


----------



## on any sunday (7. November 2006)

So Jungs!

Das war eine feines Schlußwort von Herren Airhanz und ich möchte doch bitten, restliche Aspekte über PN auszutauschen oder einen eigenen Diskussionsthread aufzumachen. Bildlich gesprochen befindet ihr euch etwas abseits vom Trail äh Threadthema.  

Hausmeister Sonntach


----------



## on any sunday (7. November 2006)

Back to basic. 

Da mikkaels Nachtritt erst am Donnerstag stattfindet, ich mich aber schon auf Mittwoch eingestellt hatte, terminiere ich mich halt selber.

*08.11., 18:30 Uhr: Nachtritt um die Dhünntalsperre. Es wird die kleine Runde von Sperre zu Sperre gewählt und einige fiese Steigungen werden ausgelassen.

Leuchtmittel von ca. 3 Stunden ist angesagt, ca. 40 km und 600 Hm sind zu vernichten.

Sollte sich kein Mitfahrer eintragen, fällt die Veranstaltung wegen Wildschwein Phobie aus.*


Bergischer Nachtritt


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. November 2006)

Haste auch 'ne Phobie gegen Online-Wetterberichte??


----------



## mikkael (7. November 2006)

Mr. Sonntag,

18.00 Uhr ist zu früh für mich, ich könnte, wenn alles glatt läuft, eventuell um 18.30 Uhr schaffen. Ist es machbar, aus Deiner Sicht?

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (7. November 2006)

Aha, noch ein Online Wetterbericht Phobiker ( kann man auch anders lesen). , Ok, dann um 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...Phobiker...


Zu deiner neuen Phobie: Bin eben noch im Dunkeln den Wurzeltrail am Schweinegehege in Rotegen runter...ganz alleine


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> den Wurzeltrail am Schweinegehege in Rotegen runter...


...auf welcher Seite vom Zaun??...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (8. November 2006)

Hey, 
die Anmeldung zur heutigen Tour sind ja recht mager ! Habt Ihr Eure Akkus noch nicht aufgeladen oder seid Ihr etwa noch müde von der letzten Tour ?  
Bin bei der heutigen Runde auch mal dabei. Mal schauen, wo uns der Herr OAS so heute rumführt. Habe die Ehre, heute persönlich von dem lieben Herrn Sonntag zum Treffpunkt gebracht zu werden


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...auf welcher Seite vom Zaun??...


Räschts latürnich  wo sonst


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> noch ein...Phobiker ( kann man auch anders lesen).


Wenn ich mich vor Waldgetier fürchten würde, käme ich abends nicht nach Hause. Da ich dazu die Ville queren muß, habe ich mehr oder weniger allabendlich Rehböcke und Schwarzkittel im spärlichen Lichtkegel der Evo . Auf bestimmten Streckenabschnitten bediene ich schon prophylaktisch das Läutwerk meines Rades .


----------



## mikkael (8. November 2006)

jokomen schrieb:


> die Anmeldung zur heutigen Tour sind ja recht mager..


Mikele,

bei mir wird's heute nichts, ich habe die ganze Nacht durchgearbeitet und kann heute so nicht fahren. Wir sehen uns spätestens morgen Abend!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. November 2006)

Ärgerlich, Ärgerlich ...   

sieht aus, als hättet ihr gerade ideale Nightridebedingungen, wenn ich das lokale Wetter und den lokalen Mond mal auf's Bergische übertragen darf .

Ich hoffe noch auf die Bergischen Wildschweine .


----------



## jokomen (9. November 2006)

Hey,  

da habt Ihr aber was verpasst!  Besser konnten die Bedingungen um diese Jahreszeit schon garnicht sein. Der Mond schien ein wenig und es war deutlich über 10 Grad. Kein Nebel, aber leider auch keine Wildschweine oder Rehe gesehen  Das einzige, was uns vor der Linse kam, waren ein paar pennende Milchspender und ein Päarchen hungriger Haflinger. Herr Sonntag mußte sein Lichtspender öfters mit Tempos neu justieren und seine Kettenblätter einmal mit Schnurriemen säubern  und ich die Kette auf die richtigen Blätter legen, ansonsten waren keine besonderen Vorkommnisse zu berichten... Super Runde!  ( 32km, 800 HM, AV 14 km/h, Vmax 43 km/h )

Anbei noch da rauf und runter Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (13. November 2006)

Es wird Frühling.  

*Deshalb am 15.11., 18:30 ab Burscheid: Nachtritt Richtung Dhünntalsperre, wird aber keine komplette Umrundung, sondern spontanes Rumirren in bergischer Dunkelheit ;-).

Leuchtmittel von ca. 3 Stunden ist angesagt, ca. 40 km und 600 Hm sind zu vernichten.*

Frühlingsgefühle


----------



## on any sunday (14. November 2006)

Es ist passiert. Federn aus Luft, neumodische Bremsanlage und richtig Federweg. Und ein wohlfeiles Angebot, zu dem ich nicht Nein sagen konnte. Wo soll das bloß enden?


----------



## Manni (14. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Es ist passiert. Federn aus Luft, neumodische Bremsanlage und richtig Federweg. Und ein wohlfeiles Angebot, zu dem ich nicht Nein sagen konnte. Wo soll das bloß enden?




Vielleicht im mitgelieferten Eimer?  
Sehr schick Herr Sonntag, aber für morgen auf den Matschtrails rund um die Dhünntalsperre sicher zu schade 


Gruß Manni


----------



## hummock (14. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Es ist passiert. Federn aus Luft, neumodische Bremsanlage und richtig Federweg. Und ein wohlfeiles Angebot, zu dem ich nicht Nein sagen konnte. Wo soll das bloß enden?
> 
> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (14. November 2006)

Glückwunsch und viel Freude damit


----------



## mikkael (14. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wo soll das bloß enden?


Das ist erst der Beginn! 

Viel Spaß, Mikele!


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2006)

Na, an der Wahl war wohl Mr. Hummock nicht ganz unbeteiligt... 
Ob das so das Wahre ist, Gabeln die heißen wie gescheiterte Ex-US Präsidenten, Sattel so hoch, daß man beim Absteigen nen Bordstein braucht.... 


Ich erinnere mich noch, vor 5 Jahren gings mir ähnlich, zig Räder schwirren einem im Kopp rum, schön wär was eloxiertes, deutsches => Nicolai wäre es fast geworden. Mein innerer Hang zu CD war aber auch damals noch nicht erloschen, und als Zippi mich so unter der Woche informiert, beim Feld gäbs günstig Jekylls mit Lefty - tja, der Rest ist bekannt. 
Ich bin dann aber eisern geblieben und hab das Teil erst im März nach draußen gelassen. Konnte es nicht überwinden, alles einzusauen!

Na dann laß krachen, zweitältester Mann!


----------



## JürgenK (14. November 2006)

Sieht geil aus, gibts das auch mit Pedalen? 

Viel Spaß damit und brich dir nicht die Ohren


----------



## supasini (14. November 2006)

schick schick schick schick schick!
sieht aber kurz aus... was machst du damit denn dann bergab: du willst uns doch wohl nicht versägen?
normale Männer kaufen sich in unserem Alter ein Cabrio oder ne Ducati.

btw: ich arbeite* gerade daran, mir auch was neues zu kaufen, schwarz, eloxiert, deutsch (in Taiwan geschweißt), leider ziemlich teuer und nur als Rahmen zu bekommen, will ich aber schon länger und vielleicht ist es bald soweit 



*Def. "arbeiten": hier: Finanzministerin überzeugen


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. November 2006)

Das wir sowas noch erleben durften  

Bin mal gespannt, ob ich einmal das Vergnügen haben darf, Dich mit diesem Teil auf einen schönem Downhill zu sehen - anders als gewohnt?  

In irgendeiner der Letzten Bike oder Mountainbikezeitschriften zeigen die einem, wie man ein Schutzblech aus einer alten Plastikflasche für 1,- Euro baut, das wäre doch etwas für Dich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (15. November 2006)

Hey Mr. Sonntag,

geiler Bock ! Im Alter ist ja auch angenehmer, etwas konfortabler zu biken  

Würde gerne heute wieder mitfahren, bin aber auf nem Seminar im Bergischen (Große Ledder) , leider ohne Bike. Vielleicht sehe ich ja abends von dort ein paar Scheinwerfer im Wald umherirren. Aber gebt acht! Das Gelände dort hat sich in der letzten Woche stark verändert! Die Wege sind absolut wassergetränkt und nicht gerade griffig. Hat aber auch Vorteile: Man fällt sehr weich.   Wünsche viel Spass


----------



## andy_b (15. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Also, für ältere Herrschaften auf Oldtimern waren die frisch durchfeuchteten, arschdunklen Täler der bergischen Alpen suboptimal, frag mein Hämatom.  Bitte um Spenden für einen ein Fahrzeug mit viel Federweg, fetten, gut haftenden Reifen und diesen neumodischen Bremsanlagen.



... jetzt wird dein Hämatom  aber einsam.

Glückwunsch


----------



## mikkael (16. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Es wird Frühling.
> 
> Deshalb am 15.11., 18:30 ab Burscheid: Nachtritt Richtung Dhünntalsperre, wird aber keine komplette Umrundung, sondern spontanes Rumirren in bergischer Dunkelheit ;-).
> 
> Leuchtmittel von ca. 3 Stunden ist angesagt, ca. 40 km und 600 Hm sind zu vernichten.


*Er:* Oh, shit.. Ich habe die MTB-Tour verpasst!
*Sie:* Keine Angst, Schatz, Du bist immer noch im Büro!
*Er:* Wie, es ist.. aaah.. 1:44 Uhr? 
*Sie:* Ohne meinen ..... sag' ich nichts!

Mein Bike sitzt immer noch im Auto!


----------



## on any sunday (16. November 2006)

Neues Spielzeug, neue Probleme. Meine Skepsis gegenüber Luftfederungen hat sich bestätigt. Die olle Nixon travelt sich selber runter und kommt nicht mehr hoch, bekannter Fehler des 04 Baujahres, super.  Gabel ausbauen und return to sender. 

Na ja, wollte sowieso erstmal auf SRAM/Griphshift umbauen, die Bremsen umhängen und eventuell meine Mavic Laufräder einbauen, brauche dann auch neue Bremsscheiben für 6 Loch Befestigung. Angeblich soll die 160 mm Shimpano XT Scheibe hinten nicht ausreichend sein. Jemand Erfahrung. 

Vielleicht mache ich es wie Engry und häng mir das Teil bis März an die Wand.


----------



## Manni (16. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Neues Spielzeug, neue Probleme. Meine Skepsis gegenüber Luftfederungen hat sich bestätigt. Die olle Nixon travelt sich selber runter und kommt nicht mehr hoch, bekannter Fehler des 04 Baujahres, super.  Gabel ausbauen und return to sender.
> 
> Na ja, wollte sowieso erstmal auf SRAM/Griphshift umbauen, die Bremsen umhängen und eventuell meine Mavic Laufräder einbauen, brauche dann auch neue Bremsscheiben für 6 Loch Befestigung. Angeblich soll die 160 mm Shimpano XT Scheibe hinten nicht ausreichend sein. Jemand Erfahrung.
> 
> Vielleicht mache ich es wie Engry und häng mir das Teil bis März an die Wand.



Ich hoffe du hast den Eimer noch


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. November 2006)

Früher war alles schlechter .


----------



## Delgado (17. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Angeblich soll die 160 mm Shimpano XT Scheibe hinten nicht ausreichend sein. Jemand Erfahrung.



Ja, reicht   ..... es sei denn Du hast vor über den Winter Dein Gewicht zu verdoppeln ....


----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2006)

160er hinten fahre ich seit jeher am Jek. Gebremst wird vorne, musste doch wissen! Solche Aussagen wie "160 reicht hinten nicht" kommen von Leuten, die nie gelernt haben, vernünftig zu bremsen. Durch deren DAU-Rinnen dürfen wir uns dann auch auf den Trails quälen. Mag ja sein, daß man für extreme Spielereien hinten mehr bremsen muß, aber sowas fahren wir in unserem Alter nicht mehr!

PS: hab doch gesagt, daß Nixon seinen Hut nehmen muß.... 
Tröste dich, meine Lefty hat mir hier im Wohnzimmer damals auch nen Ölfleck hingelegt, die durfte ich auch erstmal wieder zurückbringen!


----------



## on any sunday (20. November 2006)

Dauerregen.   Da kommt man auf merkwürdige Gedanken, z.B. seine Motorradsammlung abzustauben.  







___
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




___
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










___
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




___
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Größer und aus allen Blickwinkeln Moppedschau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2006)

Hmm, alte Männer und ihre Hobbies...  ...schonmal über ne Vitrine nachgedacht?


----------



## on any sunday (20. November 2006)

Du hast echt immer die besten Ideen.


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Du hast echt immer die besten Ideen.


Naja, in *MEINEM* Alter kommt man schonmal auf sowas.... 

HAste die Moppeds gebaut oder waren das Fertigmodelle? Ich hab früher immer vergeblich nach einem der mal in meinem Besitz gewesenen Trialer gesucht, aber sowas wird ja nicht gebaut. 

Die Fotos sind aber sehr schön geworden - da wird das Abstauben glatt zur NEbensache, oder?


----------



## supasini (20. November 2006)

160er hinten passt!
ich hab mir vor nem guten Jahr die Louise FR mit 180 v/h gekauft und ziemlich schnell in der Bucht noch ne 160er SCheibe für hinten geschossen, weil die Bremskraftverteilung total unharmonisch war. guck doch mal an deinen Mopped-Modellen: vorne zwei fette Riesenscheiben, hinten ein Trommelchen (bei der R100)
mit 180/160 find ich das Verhältnis Handkraft/Bremskraft klasse!


----------



## on any sunday (21. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Naja, in *MEINEM*
> HAste die Moppeds gebaut oder waren das Fertigmodelle? Ich hab früher immer vergeblich nach einem der mal in meinem Besitz gewesenen Trialer gesucht, aber sowas wird ja nicht gebaut.
> 
> Die Fotos sind aber sehr schön geworden - da wird das Abstauben glatt zur NEbensache, oder?



Nee, alle selbst gebaut, lackiert und probegefahren.  Sollte vielleicht wieder in einen Modellbauladen gehen und schauen, was es heutzutage noch so gibt. Und dann damit anfangen, bevor die Arme zu kurz zum Zeitungslesen sind.  

Die Fotos waren nur so auf die Schnelle gemacht, schwarzes Tuch über die Werkbank und als Spot die Nightride Beleuchtung.  

Danke für die Bremsentipps; werde die 160er Größe erstmal beibehalten und probefahren. Muß ja sowieso warten, bis die Gabel wieder bei mir eintrudelt und dann auf den ersten Frost oder bis April warten.


----------



## hummock (21. November 2006)

Hallo Michael,

hast ja schon mächtig Ärger mit Deinem neuen Bock 

Zu Deiner Bremse: Habe bei mir auch ne 160er Scheibe hinten drauf
und die funktioniert bei meinen 95kilo perfekt.
Wenn Du aber Angst hast mit Deinen knapp 62kilo das neue mega Bike
nicht zum stehen zukriegen kannste Dir ja nen Bremsschuh vom
Speedway zulegen Mußte wohl vorher in einer Schlosserei den 
Clickie anschweißen lassen  

Viel Spaß beim basteln 
Gruß Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (21. November 2006)

hummock schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> hast ja schon mächtig Ärger mit Deinem neuen Bock
> 
> ...




Ruf mal einer den Sperrmüll, ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## on any sunday (24. November 2006)

Der Surftip des Tages: textspeier.blog


----------



## Zachi (24. November 2006)

würde gern weiterlesen, dann müßte ich aber meinen Kollegen im Büro erklären, warum ich heule


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Der Surftip des Tages: textspeier.blog


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. November 2006)

Tach Opa Sonntach.

Haste schon ma' probiert, ob du Licht an's Zweigefahr dranbekommst ?

Könnte man doch mal eine lockere 28"-Runde durch die mondlichtdurchfluteten Weiten des Kölner Nordens unternehmen, bietet sich die Woche doch geradezu an .

Könnte mir vorstellen, das die Gegend durch die gänzliche Abwesenheit von Tageslicht durchaus gewinnt .

Gruß
Herr Hammelhatz


----------



## on any sunday (27. November 2006)

Ungefähr so?

Neidright Cyclocross-, Mountainbike Tour durch das nördliche Kölner Umland am 29.11., 18:00 Uhr.

Was wird geboten?

Da ich mit dem Cyclocrosser unterwegs sein werde, wird der Trailanteil auf das Notwendigste beschränkt. Geplant ist halt die übliche Runde Richtung Glessener Höhe, Oberaußem und Chorbusch oder so. Ist eigentlich egal, ist ja dunkel draußen. ;-). Sollten so um die 40 km werden.

Geeignete Frontscheinwerfer sind Pflicht, ein Rücklicht wäre auch nicht verkehrt.

Der Start ist in Köln-Esch an der Feuerwehr, gut erkennbar durch große, rote Fahrzeuge.

Neid Right


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. November 2006)

geht doch .

Hat jetzt aber nichts mit den Sonntagstouren aus Rodenkirchen zu tun, oder??


----------



## Manni (27. November 2006)

Über 18:30 kann man nicht verhandeln?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. November 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Über 18:30 kann man nicht verhandeln?



Darf hier ja nicht für den Herrn Sonntag entscheiden, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, um 18:00 zu starten und um 18:30 den Herrn Manni aufzunehmen. Praktisch so 'n Einrollen für die Älteren 

Gebe allerdings zu bedenken, dass die Gesamtbrenndauer meiner Sigma begrenzt ist .


----------



## Manni (27. November 2006)

17:30 ist Dienstschluß und von Deutz bis Pesch sind es 14km, allerdings quer durch Köln. Umziehen + Bike auspacken, wird knapp aber vielleicht schaffe ich auch 18:00 Uhr. Ansonsten würde ich mich über eine zweite Anfahrt des Treffpunkts freuen, sagen wir 18:15 Uhr  

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (27. November 2006)

Ok, einigen wir uns auf 18:15 Uhr.


----------



## on any sunday (28. November 2006)

Solange es noch Sommer ist.  

Nachtritt am 30.11., 18:30 Uhr in Burscheid.

Es geht Richtung Dhünntalsperre, wird aber keine komplette Umrundung, sondern spontanes Rumirren in bergischer Dunkelheit ;-).

Leuchtmittel von ca. 3 Stunden ist angesagt, ca. 40 km und 600 Hm sind zu vernichten.

Neidright


----------



## jokomen (28. November 2006)

Hey, da bin ich doch dabei  Das wird sicherlich lustig, im Dunkeln nach Ende der Akkulaufzeit umherzuirren  

Aber was ist denn mit den anderen Bikern los ? Tolle Sache son Neidreid im Bergischen! Am Wetter kann es doch nicht liegen, wird doch sicherlich gut werden. Also los, ladet schnell Eure Akkus auf, noch ist Zeit genug  Herr Sonntag möchte keine Ausreden hören


----------



## Manni (28. November 2006)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey, da bin ich doch dabei  Das wird sicherlich lustig, im Dunkeln nach Ende der Akkulaufzeit umherzuirren
> 
> Aber was ist denn mit den anderen Bikern los ? Tolle Sache son Neidreid im Bergischen! Am Wetter kann es doch nicht liegen, wird doch sicherlich gut werden. Also los, ladet schnell Eure Akkus auf, noch ist Zeit genug  Herr Sonntag möchte keine Ausreden hören




Ich will erstmal morgen die Tour überleben


----------



## Marco_Lev (29. November 2006)

hallo jokomen,

so sieht man sich wieder 
habe mich nun auch für den morgigen nightride bei onanie sonntag angemeldet  
geplant war ein heutiger ausritt mit den KFL`ern.
glücklicherweise hat mich ein technischer defekt am schaltwerk daran gehindert in dem moorigen feuchtraumbiotop aufzukreuzen  
bei den wettervoraussichten bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als sich zu freuen *g*

bis morgen,

gruß marco


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. November 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Ich will erstmal morgen die Tour überleben


hat er .


----------



## on any sunday (1. Dezember 2006)

Bergisches Schlammparadies 

Wollt zwar keinen Bericht schreiben; werden auch nur ein paar Worte ans Volk.Schon vor der Abfahrt wünschte mir mein Nachbar viel Spaß, wollte aber sein Gelübte des unbefleckten Nightrides nicht brechen. 

Zum bergischen Nachtritt trafen sich Mr. Durchrutsch , Marci Lev  und er himself. Dank optimaler äußerer Bedingungen war es ein leckeres Abendmahl, abgesehen von den suboptimalen Bodenverhältnissen; es wurden ein paar Talsperren-, Eifgen-, Schlamm- und Wurzelstücke verspeist. Da im Dunkeln alle Trails grau sind, lies Herr Sonntag einen Trail unabsichtlich liegen; dafür konnte etwas Asphalt vernascht werden, was bei der unbestimmten Trailbeschaffenheit nicht schlimm war. 

Dank den üblichen Fressorgien einer nicht unbekannten Person aus LEV, wurde die Fahrtzeit etwas überschritten, was zum guten Schluß zu einem akutem Energiemangel am Leuchtwerk des Guides führte. Ich hoffe der Herr aus LEV hat etwas gelitten, wäre ein schöner Ausgleich für die politisch unkorrekte Namensschreibweise des Chefkoches dieses Abendmahles.

Heute darf sich dann mein Nachbar über guten bergischen Waldboden in seinem Vorgarten freuen.  

Frohes Schaffen.

Mikele


----------



## jokomen (1. Dezember 2006)

Hey,

das war ja mal wieder ne super Neidreit-Runde  Vom angekündigten Umherirren war da keine Rede. Herr Sonntag führte uns in seiner gewohnt lässigen Weise, ohne nennenswerte Umwege sicher durch die unheimlich dunklen Wälder. Mr. Durchrutsch wird das abgelaufende Ritzelpacket doch besser wechseln müssen, damit die gestrigen Schiebepassagen beim nächsten Mal etwas kürzer werden. Im Flachland fallen solche Abnutzungserscheinungen bei Kettenwechsel leider nicht auf... 

Gottseidank bin ich lichttechnisch etwas reservefreundlicher unterwegs, sodaß unser Guide im meinem Lichtkegel sicher zum Mike-Mobil geführt werden konnte  

Anbei noch das Zicke-Zacke-Hühnerkacke-Bild von der Tour:


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. Dezember 2006)

OAS ... böööse! 
aber wem sag ich das...  
stand in der tourausschreibung doch ganz klar tempo langsam, so wurde ohne zu fragen einfach mittel daraus gemacht.
natürlich ging das nicht spurlos an mir vorbei, und ich mußte mich mit 2 riegeln, einer tube *enrgy* Gel, und beinahe mit mexikanischen zauberpilzen dopen.
tolle trails sind wir gefahren, alles völlig neu und unbekannt für mich. da frage ich mich warum mein personal guide manni noch nie mit mir da lang gefahren ist  
könnte aber auch an der dunkelheit gepaart mit meiner geographischen schwäche im wald zutun haben, dass ich dem OAS plan und willenlos gefolgt bin  
alles in allem ne klasse tour, wenn mans dann hinter sich hat.
also so schnell sieht er mich bestimmt nicht wieder  

GM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (1. Dezember 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> tolle trails sind wir gefahren, alles völlig neu und unbekannt für mich. da frage ich mich warum mein personal guide manni noch nie mit mir da lang gefahren ist
> könnte aber auch an der dunkelheit gepaart mit meiner geographischen schwäche im wald zutun haben, dass ich dem OAS plan und willenlos gefolgt bin
> 
> GM




Muss mit der Erschöpfung des Guides zusammenhängen.
Ich kann garnicht glauben, dass das Tempo so gemütlich war, dass selbst du Zeit hattest mal nach links und rechs zu gucken  So hab ich die Tour am Mittwoch jedenfalls nicht erlebt  

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (1. Dezember 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> alles in allem ne klasse tour, wenn mans dann hinter sich hat.
> also so *schnell *sieht er mich bestimmt nicht wieder
> 
> GM



Also ich fand das eine sehr humane Geschwindigkeit, und als ich die Herrschaften mal vorfahren ließ, waren sie auch schnell verschwunden; könnte auch an der überlegenen Lichttechnik gelegen haben.  Zum xten Mal, wenns zu schnell ist Maul aufmachen.



Manni schrieb:


> Ich kann garnicht glauben, dass das Tempo so gemütlich war, dass selbst du Zeit hattest mal nach links und rechs zu gucken  So hab ich die Tour am Mittwoch jedenfalls nicht erlebt
> 
> Gruß Manni



Doch, doch, es war im Vergleich zu Mittwoch kuschelig warm und gemütlich.  Da lohnte sich auch links und rechts schauen. Bei mir ums Haus gibts halt nur mich und andere Kraftwerke.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Dezember 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Doch, doch, es war im Vergleich zu Mittwoch kuschelig warm und gemütlich.



Noch gemütlicher  ? Für die Panzer- und Traktorenteststrecke könnte ich dich übrigens im Nachhinein erwürgen, (das Rad war frisch geputzt)  ansonsten war die Strecke tadellos


----------



## on any sunday (4. Dezember 2006)

Zwei Pakete abgeholt. 

Paket 1:

Juhuh, Gabel funktioniert, haben komplette Brücke mit Steuerrohr,Standrohren incl. Innenleben ausgetauscht. Dummerweise fehlt mir jetzt der Aheadstern.  

Paket 2: 

Der Packer von *H*ohl &* S*tupide kannte leider nicht den Unterschied zwischen Sram Shifter und Trigger.  XT Schaltgerödel schon abgebaut, wird wohl nichts mit der Einstellfahrt.

Trost gesucht und gefunden, ist ja bald Weihnachten.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Dezember 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...Dummerweise fehlt mir jetzt der Aheadstern.
> ...XT Schaltgerödel schon abgebaut, wird wohl nichts mit der Einstellfahrt...



Das sind nun eindeutige Zeichen, welche du nicht übersehen solltest!!  
Das Rad WILL NICHT mehr dieses Jahr in den Dreck! Wagst du es trotzdem, wären weitere böse Überraschungen eine logische Folge. 
Vielleicht so ein netter Nabenkollaps im verschlammten Eifgental, noch 8km zum Auto und nur noch für 20min Saft im Akku, natürlich ohne hilfreiche Mitfahrer... 

Vielleicht haben auch der große Manitou und der Kleine Gipfel heimlich gegen ihren neuen Hecht im Sonntäglichen Karpfenteich gemobbt...die haben Angst, aufs Altenteil geschoben zu werden!


----------



## on any sunday (12. Dezember 2006)

Neidright Mountainbike Tour durch das nördliche Kölner Umland am 14.12., 18:15 Uhr, Start in Köln Esch.

Was wird geboten?

Geplant ist halt die übliche Runde Richtung Glessener Höhe, Oberaußem und Chorbusch oder so. Ist eigentlich egal, ist ja dunkel draußen. ;-). Sollten so um die 40 km werden.

Geeignete Frontscheinwerfer sind Pflicht, ein Rücklicht wäre auch nicht verkehrt.

Der Start ist in Köln-Esch an der Feuerwehr, gut erkennbar durch große, rote Fahrzeuge.

Flachdunkeltour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (27. Dezember 2006)

Und was hat euch der Weihnachtsmann Feines gebracht?


----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2006)

Kommt der Auspuff links oder rechts ans Scott? 

PS: der Sattel ist kaputt, der hat ein Loch... 

Ansonsten gabs ne lange Gore-Hose, neue Winterhandschuhe und 3 SRAM Kettenschlösser...


----------



## jokomen (27. Dezember 2006)

Hey Mikele,

mit solchen Tuningteilen kann Dich bestimmt keiner mehr im Wald überholen!  
Nicht, weil Du so schnell bist.... Es kommt nur leider keiner mehr vorbei an Deinem seitlich angebauten Auspuff  

Bei mir gab es allerhand Kleinkram: Neue Ergon-Griffe, Schaltauge, eloxierte Tuningschrauben, Hope-Sattelklemme, Kopftücher und Essengutscheine für den Hunger nach den Touren


----------



## on any sunday (29. Dezember 2006)

Jahresabschlußfahrt im Kölner Norden am 31.12., 11:00 Uhr,

zwangsweise, da ich immer noch führerscheintechnisch behindert bin.  

Mountainbike Tour durch das nördliche Kölner Umland.

Was wird geboten?

Widererwartend eine abwechslungsreiche Strecke mit Trails, Hügeln, Gipfelkreuzen, tiefen Löchern, großen Baggern, dicken Kraftwerken und hohen Propellern sowie ein paar unvermeidbaren Asphaltteilen. 

Der nördlichste Gipfel wird Alp due Allrath aka Allrather Höhe sein.

Die einzige Herausforderung ist die Streckenlänge von ca. 70 km, an Höhenmetern dürften max. 400 Hm zusammenkommen.

Good bye 2006


----------



## on any sunday (5. Januar 2007)

Sonntag ist schönes Wetter angesagt. Aber im Bergischen ist keine Tour ausgeschrieben. Wird hier nur noch in geheimen Zirkeln gefahren.  

Falls einer Bock auf eine Tour ab Burscheid am üblichen Startpunkt im bergischen Schlamm hat, bitte melden. Das einzige Problem ist, ich brauchte eine Mitfahrgelegenheit dorthin, da ich meine Fahrberechtigung erst in einer Woche wiederbekomme.  Wer hat also Mitleid, ähh fahrt  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## bernhardwalter (5. Januar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sonntag ist schönes Wetter angesagt. Aber im Bergischen ist keine Tour ausgeschrieben. Wird hier nur noch in geheimen Zirkeln gefahren.
> 
> Falls einer Bock auf eine Tour ab Burscheid am üblichen Startpunkt im bergischen Schlamm hat, bitte melden. Das einzige Problem ist, ich brauchte eine Mitfahrgelegenheit dorthin, da ich meine Fahrberechtigung erst in einer Woche wiederbekomme.  Wer hat also Mitleid, ähh fahrt
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

am Samstag macht Vertexto eine Tour und zwar hier:
06.01.2007 11:00
2 Mitfahrer  50354 Hürth/Brühl (XXX km)
Nordrhein-Westfalen  Ville Tour,auch für ca.2-3 Std. Vertexto
.
als Aufwärmtraining für Sonntag nicht schlecht,oder  ,ich werde um 9.30 Uhr von zu Hause aus mit dem Rad losfahren,wenn Du mitmöchtest dann komm einfach vorbei.

Sonntag habe ich leider keine Zeit.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Enrgy (5. Januar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> da ich meine Fahrberechtigung erst in einer Woche wiederbekomme.


... wie schnell warste denn??


----------



## hummock (5. Januar 2007)

Wer hat also Mitleid, ähh fahrt  

Grüsse

Michael

Hallo Michael,

wäre bereit Dich und Scotty in den Schlamm zu bringen.
Könnte gegen 11Uhr in Esch an der Feuerwehr (da wo die roten 
Autos stehen) sein oder mach einen anderen Vorschlag.

MfG
Uli


----------



## on any sunday (6. Januar 2007)

hummock schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> wäre bereit Dich und Scotty in den Schlamm zu bringen.
> Könnte gegen 11Uhr in Esch an der Feuerwehr (da wo die roten
> ...





Hallo Uli,

danke das sich wenigstens einer erbarmt.   Dann bis morgen um 11 an der Feuerwehr.

Ich stelle keinen Termin ein, wer hier mitliest kann sich ja morgen um 11 in Esch einfinden oder um 11:30 in Burscheid auf dem bekannten Parkplatz erscheinen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (6. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... wie schnell warste denn??



31 kmhaa über zulässige 50 kmhaa zu schnell. Unverantwortlich um 6:30 im menschenleeren Gewerbegebiet von Köln Bocklemünd.  

Habe den Lappen Anfang Dezember abgegeben; ist ja kalt draußen, fährst wenig Auto bzw. Rad und sind ein paar Feiertage dabei. Außerdem legt die Telekom keinen weiteren Wert auf meine Mitarbeit, muß mich im Moment also um einen neuen Arbeitsplatz kümmern, was ich auch von zu Hause machen kann bzw. muß. Bin im Moment von der Gesamtsituation nicht begeistert.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. Januar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Außerdem legt die Telekom keinen weiteren Wert auf meine Mitarbeit


Schätze mal,

das in spätestens 10 Jahren gar niemand mehr für die Telekom arbeiten wird...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Januar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Außerdem legt die Telekom keinen weiteren Wert auf meine Mitarbeit, muß mich im Moment also um einen neuen Arbeitsplatz kümmern



Ui, da kannst Du ja jede Menge Punkte für den WP einfahren  
Spaß beiseite. Das ist ja übel   Und ich dachte Du hättest Beamtenstatus beim Team Magenta  


VG


----------



## on any sunday (9. Januar 2007)

Jau, bin Beamter und kann nicht so einfach rausgeschmissen werden, bin im telekomeigenen Arbeitsamt gelandet, bekomme noch mein normales Gehalt und versuche von da aus wieder in gefestigte Arbeitsverhältnisse zu gelangen.  Ob das wieder bei dem S%&laden sein wird, schau mer mal.

Auf jeden Fall war die Matschtour durch Bergische am Sonntag therapeutisch wertvoll. Fango soll ja gegen alles helfen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (12. Januar 2007)

Gepflegtes Bergradeln am 14.01. um 11 Uhr ab Burscheid.

Pseudowinterliche Runde mit Herrn Sunday am Sonntag. Es wird alles mitgenommen, was das Bergische so zu bieten hat, drei Talsperren, Wupperberge Crossing, X,Y,Z Wege, fiese Steigungen, dumme Kommentare, Matsch, Schweiß und Tränen, das alles auf ca. 60 km und 1200 HM.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch


----------



## Manni (12. Januar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Gepflegtes Bergradeln am 14.01. um 11 Uhr ab Burscheid.
> 
> Pseudowinterliche Runde mit Herrn Sunday am Sonntag. Es wird alles mitgenommen, was das Bergische so zu bieten hat, drei Talsperren, Wupperberge Crossing, X,Y,Z Wege, fiese Steigungen, dumme Kommentare, Matsch, Schweiß und Tränen, das alles auf ca. 60 km und 1200 HM.
> 
> Eintragen, marsch, marsch



Ich hab mich unter Vorbehalt eingetragen. Mal sehen wie weit ich komme  
Bei Regen aber sich nur bis zur Haustüre  
Sind die Talsperren Dhünn-, Seng-, und Diepentalsperre, oder wirds eher in Richtung Eschbachsperre, also der Bergische Marathon?

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (12. Januar 2007)

Ist eher "Talsperren Dhünn-, Seng-, und Diepentalsperre" in Planung. Keine Sorge, bin im Moment auch nicht so fit.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Krampe (12. Januar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ist eher "Talsperren Dhünn-, Seng-, und Diepentalsperre" in Planung. Keine Sorge, bin im Moment auch nicht so fit.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Aha, deshalb morgen die 80km in der Eifel?   
Ist ja nur ne kleine Runde... 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Marco_Lev (12. Januar 2007)

die tour sind wir doch schon letzten winter gefahren...
hatte dir damals ungefragter weise als co-guide assistiert, und die ein oder andere abkürzung aus dem ärmel gezaubert  

GM


----------



## on any sunday (13. Januar 2007)

_*An alle potentiellen Mitfahrer aus den südlichen Gefilden. Die A3 ist morgen zwischen Köln Ost und Leverkusen komplett gesperrt.

Empfohlene Umleitung über Kreuz Köln West und Nord.
*_

Bisch morschen.

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2007)

Puh, geschafft. Rad gesäubert, gereinigt und zur Abnahme bereit...ääh, nee, das war was anderes...


War ein nettes Ründchen, obwohl - in meinem Falle ja nun auch wieder nicht - aber einige weiße Flecken auf meiner Traillandkarte wurden endlich mit Höhenlinien und brauner Pampe gefüllt  
Es war für mich zwar bekanntes Gebiet, aber oft unbekannte Trails und Wege. Lineftrail aufwärts zB. hat auch seinen Reiz.
So Jungs, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, wie sagt man in der e-Bucht so schön "gerne wieder"! Danke nochmal an unseren Sonntags-Guide Mikele, der gnädig die Fahrtrichtung der Tour extra für mich umgekehrt hat, damit ich dann nicht mehr bis nach Burscheid zurück mußte. Aber es hat soviel Spaß gemacht, daß ich den Abschied von Glüder nach Rüden nach Fähr bis zum Weltersbach um ganze 10km verschoben habe. Danach war ich aber auch platt und bin nur noch in Schneckentempo heim gezuckelt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Januar 2007)

Tach.

Wie sehe es denn - z.B. am Dienstag, sonst ist die Wetterankündigung recht bescheiden - mit einem Nightride über weitestgehend befestigte Wege aus?

Könnte einen Trip in die öde nächtliche Einsamkeit ex Erftstadt anbieten, wäre aber auch der landschaftlichen Schönheit des in tiefes Dunkel getauchten kölschen Nordens nicht abgeneigt.

Wie sieht's aus?

Gruß
Herr Hammelhetzer


----------



## on any sunday (17. Januar 2007)

Herr Hammelhetzer: 

Dunkel sieht aus. Ich pimpe gerade mein Leuchtmittel, deshalb im Moment keine Nachtritte mangels Stromversorgung.

An die Sonntagsfahrer:

Der bergische Ausflug war fein; keine Ausfälle, nur geplante Abbiege; keine Defekte, nur schlammspezifische Schwierigkeiten. Gut das ich nicht alle weißen Trailflecken  abgefahren bin, wäre sonst doch noch ein Neidreid geworden. 

War auch so vollkommen ausreichend, angeblich 66 km, 1200 Hm, gute 5 Stunden Fahrzeit, also fast wie versprochen. Habe am Vortag Hammel gehetzt, waren zufällig fast die selben Daten, nur sehr viel schneller. Trails machen langsam. 

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Enrgy (17. Januar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... Trails machen langsam...


...aber glücklich!


----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2007)

Alte Naive am Rosenmontag: Altherren Runde durch die feinen Wupperberge um 13:00 Uhr ab der altbekannten Wupperaue mit Onkel Sonntag; wie immer stark traillastig, ca. 40 km, 700 Hm. 

Das Tempo wird wirklich langsam, bin im Moment reichlich unfit.  

Wollen du Wupperrosen kaufen?


----------



## mikkael (18. Februar 2007)

Schade. Gestern so rum (S-Weg) und heute anders (N-Weg) rum. Kostüme ändern sich, Revier bleibt gleich, die Wupperberge. Ich glaube, auf die dritte Runde dort nacheinander hätte ich äähmm.. wenig Bock. 

Ich werde die Rosen wohl woanders suchen müssen. 


VG Mikkael


PS. Mikele, sehr viele Vollsperren auf den Trails  Sollte sich niemand melden, und du willst eventuell doch was anders fahren, ruf mich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (18. Februar 2007)

Nabend Herr Sonntag, 
vielleicht bist du ja flexibler als Marco und kannst deine Tour auch am Dienstag anbieten  Ich hab der Grinsekatze nämlich schon zum Laufen zugesagt und er läßt sich nicht umstimmen  Darfst auch gerne mit uns Morgen laufen gehen  



mikkael schrieb:


> Schade. Gestern so rum (S-Weg) und heute anders (N-Weg) rum.



Wo gibts denn den N-Weg? 



Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (18. Februar 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn den N-Weg? ...


 Das heißt Z-Weg. Mikkael der Rippenverbieger kam sicher wieder quer um die Kurve geflogen, da liest sich ein Z dann schnell als N... 

Übermorgen soll äwwänntewell dat Wetter välleisch ä bissje besser werden. Da würde ich auch gerne fahren, morgen mach ich Pause.

Der Klingenpfad ab Wipperaue zum Trecker hoch ist im weiteren Verlauf, wie Mikkael schon schreibt, sehr oft noch mit Bäumen versperrt.
Leider funktioniert meine MagicMaps Karte ja nicht, dort könnte man das schön sehen. Aber ich arbeite an einer Lösung.


----------



## mikkael (18. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das heißt Z-Weg. Mikkael der Rippenverbieger kam sicher wieder quer um die Kurve geflogen, da liest sich ein Z dann schnell als N...


Hast wieder Recht.. 

Der N-Weg gibt's allerdings tatsächlich, aus Wuppertal kommend richtung Müngsten. 

Um Burg herum schaut's so oder ähnlich aus:









Morgen werde ich definitiv fahren. Wahrscheinlich ab 10-11.00 Uhr ab Schöllerhof.

Gute Nacht!

Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (19. Februar 2007)

@mikkael 

Am Schöllerhof war ich gestern, also dein Wiederholungsproblem.  

Werde dann heute alleine die Wupperberge unsicher machen.

@manni und der Rescht.

Morgen wäre ein feiner Tag für einen Ausflug nach Nideggen in die Dutch Mountains, Interessenten hier melden.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Enrgy (19. Februar 2007)

Datsch Mauntens hört sich gut an. Sag mal deine Abfahrtszeit/Startzeit durch, falls das nicht zu unchristlich ist, wäre ich dabei. 
Bin momentan stark behindert, mein DSL ist tot (Drecks-1&1), schaue daher nur sporadisch ins Web.


----------



## hummock (19. Februar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> hört sich gut an,wäre 13.00Uhr startklar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manni (19. Februar 2007)

Da bin ich auch dabei  
Treffpunkt beim Aldi oder Lidl? 
Wieviel Uhr willst du los? Was kommt auf uns zu? Mitfahrgelegenheit? 
Hauptsache es wird lang und trailig  

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (19. Februar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Morgen wäre ein feiner Tag für einen Ausflug nach Nideggen in die Dutch Mountains, Interessenten hier melden.


Ist morgen ein Feiertag?


----------



## Marco_Lev (19. Februar 2007)

zumindest für manni, unserem imaginären studenten, ist jeder tag ein feiertag  

    

gruß marco


----------



## on any sunday (19. Februar 2007)

Nabend zusammen.

Nach einer doch recht anstrengenden Runde durch die wuppernen Berge mit zwei alten Mitstreitern, wollte ich morgen eigentlich relaxen.

Da aber anscheinend doch Bedarf nach den holländischen Bergen besteht, na gut.  

Treffpunkt morgen um 11:00 in Köln Pesch auf dem Aldi Parkplatz. Im Konvoi geht es dann in die Eifel. 

Tourdaten: so ca. 45 km und 800 Hm. Kann ggf. um das Rurtalsperrenstück gekürzt werden; dann fällt ein Trail aus, ca. 8 km weniger und an Hm spart man ca. 200 m.

Grüsse

Mikele

P.S. Uli, 13:00 Uhr ist mir zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (19. Februar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen.
> 
> Nach einer doch recht anstrengenden Runde durch die wuppernen Berge mit zwei alten Mitstreitern, wollte ich morgen eigentlich relaxen.
> 
> ...





Geht klar, morgen 11 Uhr.
Aber über Abkürzen reden wir nochmal, für 37 km lohnt sich die Anfahrt ja nicht wirklich  

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (19. Februar 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> für 37 km lohnt sich die Anfahrt ja nicht wirklich


Wie bei vielen Dingen im Leben, hat Qualität oft wenig mit der "Länge" zu tun!


----------



## Manni (19. Februar 2007)

Sobald die Anfahrstrecke die Bikedistanz um das 3fache übersteigt muss es sich aber um eine außergewöhnlich eindrucksvolle Quallität handeln.  
Also Opa Sonntag kramt die schönsten holändischen Trails raus und ich putz noch schnell mein Bike  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Schnegge (19. Februar 2007)

Nideggen hört sich gut an  .. wenn mir jemand sagt wo ich am morgigen (kölner  ) Feiertag den Aldi in Pesch finde (mit anderen Worten: Hat jemand 'ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung?), bin ich morgen um 11 Uhr dort...  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## mikkael (19. Februar 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Sobald die Anfahrstrecke die Bikedistanz um das 3fache übersteigt muss es sich aber um eine außergewöhnlich eindrucksvolle Quallität handeln.


crimen laesae majestatis.. 

Noch so was "Unüberlegtes" und er kann verbittert sein!


----------



## on any sunday (19. Februar 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Nideggen hört sich gut an  .. wenn mir jemand sagt wo ich am morgigen (kölner  ) Feiertag den Aldi in Pesch finde (mit anderen Worten: Hat jemand 'ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung?), bin ich morgen um 11 Uhr dort...
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Kurz und knapp: Im Kreuz Köln Nord auf A 57 Richtung Krefeld/Neuss, auf Abfahrtsspur bleiben oder fahren und Richtung Chorweiler orientieren, in Abfahrt links Richtung Pesch/Esch, rechts halten, Aral rechts abbiegen, Aldi sehen, freuen.


----------



## XCRacer (19. Februar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Da aber anscheinend doch Bedarf nach den holländischen Bergen besteht, na gut.


Nur zur Info: Die Trails sind nicht von Kyrill beeinträchtigt. Solltet ihr Reifenspuren vorfinden, die sind von mir und Markus 

Viel Spässle, xcr


----------



## Enrgy (19. Februar 2007)

Bin dabei. Wir brauchen Punkte, also nix Abkürzung...


----------



## on any sunday (2. März 2007)

Nabend Gemeinde!

Tourenmäßig läßt das Forum im Moment schwer zu wünschen übrig. Wird hier nur noch in geheimen Grüppchen gefahren, ist es zu warm, zu feucht oder was?  

Deshalb ein Angebot für Sonntag um High Noon, was man eigentlich nicht ablehnen kann.  

Kleiner Ausflug ab Satzvey durch die Eifel nach Bad Münstereifel und zurück nach Satzvey. Schöne Singeltrails und fiese Steigungen sind wie immer dabei, ca. 60 km und 1200 HM könnten anfallen.

Wird auch die Jungfernfahrt für mein neues Gefährt, da kann es nicht warm und feucht genug sein.  

Ob es so lustig wird wie beim vorletzten Mal, kann ich leider nicht garantieren.

Laaascht Minute Fahren

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (2. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nabend Gemeinde!
> 
> Tourenmäßig läßt das Forum im Moment schwer zu wünschen übrig. Wird hier nur noch in geheimen Grüppchen gefahren, ist es zu warm, zu feucht oder was?
> 
> ...



Schade schade Mikele, aber das passt diesmal leider nicht. Wobei das Forum meiner Meinung nach nicht nur tourenmäßig, sondern auch berichtetechnisch zu wünschen übrig lässt  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> .... sondern auch berichtetechnisch zu wünschen übrig lässt


...naja, unsere letzte Tour sollte man aber auch nicht an die große Glocke hängen... 

Wo finde ich eignentlich die Bilders, die du gemacht hast?


----------



## mikkael (3. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ..ab Satzvey durch die Eifel nach Bad Münstereifel und zurück nach Satzvey


Genau das, was ich fahren wollte.. Leider bin ich an diesem (und nächsten) WE nicht da.


----------



## Handlampe (3. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nabend Gemeinde!
> 
> Tourenmäßig läßt das Forum im Moment schwer zu wünschen übrig. Wird hier nur noch in geheimen Grüppchen gefahren, ist es zu warm, zu feucht oder was?



Na, Herr Sonntag, da haben sie ihre Äuglein aber nicht richtig geöffnet. (Nicht vorhandene Tour)


----------



## Manni (3. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...naja, unsere letzte Tour sollte man aber auch nicht an die große Glocke hängen...
> 
> Wo finde ich eignentlich die Bilders, die du gemacht hast?



Im Fotoalbum  
Allerdings nur in 800 x 600. Die Albensoftware komprimiert größere Bilder einfach zu pixelig. Ich pack die im Laufe des Jahres mal in größer auf meinen Webspace.

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (3. März 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, Herr Sonntag, da haben sie ihre Äuglein aber nicht richtig geöffnet. (Nicht vorhandene Tour)



Mmmmh, ich könnte schwören, das der Termin gestern noch nicht drin stand.  

Egal, angesichts der heutigen erhöhten Luftfeuchtigkeit ist mir die Ahr auch lieber, das heißt:

*Satzvey Tour fällt aus*

Eventuelle Mitfahrer verweise ich auf die Tour mit Herrn Handlampe, siehe Zitat.

Bisch morgen.

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...naja, unsere letzte Tour sollte man aber auch nicht an die große Glocke hängen...
> 
> Wo finde ich eignentlich die Bilders, die du gemacht hast?



Das siehst du richtig. Außerdem bin ich im Moment nicht in der Stimmung, um feinsinnige Tourbeschreibungen zu verfassen. Sind aber schöne Hollandfotos.


----------



## on any sunday (13. März 2007)

Onkel Sonntags TeeWee Tipp!

Ist zwar eine Tour ohne mich  , aber der Bericht ist sehr gut gemacht und bietet teilweise heftige Einblicke in die Rallye Portugal- Dakar , gibt es übrigens auch auf DVD.

Auf DMAX ab 21:05 Uhr 	RALLYE NACH DAKAR - CHARLEY BOORMANS WÜSTENRENNEN, TEIL 1 und 2


----------



## on any sunday (19. März 2007)

Größer, schneller, weiter.  

*Trefle Malmedy im Mai*

*Durch Ostbelgien auf breiten Reifen. *

Es wird 3 Tage durch die belgischen Ardennen gefahren. Geboten werden dunkle Wälder, knackige Anstiege und Abfahrten, jeden Menge Felsen, aber auch deutlich weichere Bodenarten. Ein paar Wasserdurchfahrten könnten auch dabei sein, dafür wird der Kulturinteressierte mit Ein- und Ausblicke auf Burgen und Schlösser belohnt.

Die Strecke besteht aus 3 Rundkursen, die von Malmedy und St. Vieth ausgehen, siehe Karte.

Auf der Tour werden diese Strecken verbunden, erst kommt die nördliche Runde um Malmedy dran, dann werden die östlichen Teilkurse Richtung St. Vieth abgegrast und am südlichsten Punkt die westlichen Teilstücke back home mitgenommen.

Die Gesamtlänge der Tour beträgt ca. 200 km und es sind ca. 2700 Hm zu bewältigen.

Es wird also eine relativ gemütliche Etappenfahrt mit hoffentlich hohem Spaßfaktor; Zeit für Pausen, Fotos sowie wahrscheinliche Pannen ist genug vorhanden. Probleme mit der abendlichen Unterkunft dürfte es nicht geben, da das Gebiet gut touristisch erschlossen ist. In Belgien kann man fein essen und trinken, die Abendbeschäftigung dürfte damit gesichert sein.

Ich kenne mich in den nördlichen Gefilden relativ gut aus, weiter südlich werden wir uns auf das GPS verlassen müssen; die gesamte Runde ist als Track auf der elektronischen Wunderkiste gespeichert.

Jeder fährt auf eigene Rechnung und Gefahr. Das Einzige was bei mir haftet sind meine Reifen, hoffentlich.

Bei mieser Wettervorhersage findet die Veranstaltung nicht statt.

Wer noch mehr zu der Gegend und der Strecke wissen will:  MTB in Ostbelgien

Erdbeerbiertrinker und Französischliebhaber hier eintragen  Die 3 Tage von Belgien  

Streckenkarte (Der rote Strich zwischen St.Vieth und Bütgenbach gehört nicht zur Tour   )








Das Letzte: Ab Köln könnte ich noch eine Person und 5 Räder mitnehmen.

Das Allerletzte: Wenn sich keiner für diese gemütliche Tour meldet, würde ich sie auch in 2 Tagen fahren, das wäre dann aber mehr aus sportlichen Gesichtspunkten.  

Grüsse

Monsieur Michael


----------



## Solanum (21. März 2007)

Hi

klingt überaus interessant ....

 

Solanum


----------



## mikkael (21. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ab Köln könnte ich noch eine Person und 5 Räder mitnehmen.


OK, ich buche die "1 Person" und die "5 Räder"!  

Mann, du machst es immer so schwierig: Muttertag, kein Feiertag, WP vorbei und mit einer  "Option". Tz tz tz.. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2007)

Sorry Mikkael, der eine Sitzplatz ist schon ausgebucht.  Ich hoffe, das sich noch ein paar Mitfahrer einfinden zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft.

Ist wirklich schwer.  Also, an Muttertag habe ich nicht gedacht, Ostern ist zu früh und auch Pfingsten ist es im Wald in Belgien ein wenig voller. Deshalb wird halt Urlaubstag geopfert, lohnt sich aber. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## andy_b (21. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sorry Mikkael, der eine Sitzplatz ist schon ausgebucht.  Ich hoffe, das sich noch ein paar Mitfahrer einfinden zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft.
> 
> Ist wirklich schwer.  Also, an Muttertag habe ich nicht gedacht, Ostern ist zu früh und auch Pfingsten ist es im Wald in Belgien ein wenig voller. Deshalb wird halt Urlaubstag geopfert, lohnt sich aber.
> 
> ...



Hallo OAS,

bin dabei.

@Mikkael: melde mich als Interessent für ne Fahrgemeinschaft.
Bevorzuge allerdings mein Auto da ich noch immer keine Tankstelle besitze ...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Redking (21. März 2007)

Anscheinend bin ich zu blöd????  

Könnte mir jemand das genauere Datum schreiben??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (21. März 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Anscheinend bin ich zu blöd????
> 
> Könnte mir jemand das genauere Datum schreiben??
> 
> ...


 
12.-14.05.2007


----------



## supasini (21. März 2007)

würde auch gerne mit, den Montag könnte ich mir auch freimachen - muss mal in  nem guten Moment vorsichtig nachfragen... 
lg, martin


@all, besonders an die alten säcke: fahr doch bitte bitte noch einer von euch am Samstag mit, sonst muss ich uplooser wieder hinterherhetzen. Dem werde ich dann zwar die schwierigsten Trails bergab reindrücken, aber bergauf werde ich trotzdem furchtbar bluten müssen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3557


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2007)

*Terminupdate für den Belgienausflug: Freitag, 11.05 bis Sonntag, 13.05.*

Sorry Martin, bin an Samstag mit meinem noch älteren Kumpel, dem Neandertaler, unterwegs.


----------



## Redking (21. März 2007)

Eine Frage muss ich meine Klamotten die ganze Zeit im Rucksack mitschleppen??
Also die für die Übernachtung???


Bis wann muss ich mich denn spätestens anmelden???

Und Sorry das ich den Link übersehen habe. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Eine Frage muss ich meine Klamotten die ganze Zeit im Rucksack mitschleppen??
> Also die für die Übernachtung???



Ein Gepäcktransportservice ist merkwürdigerweise nicht vorgesehen.  Vielleicht kannst du ja Mitfahrer überreden, dein kleines Schwarzes einzupacken.  



Redking schrieb:


> Bis wann muss ich mich denn spätestens anmelden???
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ist mir wurscht, solltest dich aber zwecks Fahrgemeinschaften nicht gerade einen Tag vorher entscheiden.


Allgemeine Anmerkung: Ich hatte nur die Idee und keine Bock alleine zu fahren. Würde ich die Tour voll durchorganisieren und den ganzen Ablauf koordinieren, würde ich in Erkrath wohnen und Porsche fahren.  

Ach so, schön, das sich doch ein paar Mitfahrer auf die Tour einlassen wollen.  


Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (22. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Allgemeine Anmerkung: Ich hatte nur die Idee und keine Bock alleine zu fahren. Würde ich die Tour voll durchorganisieren und den ganzen Ablauf koordinieren, würde ich in Erkrath wohnen und Porsche fahren.




Abfahrtzeiten am Freitag, den 11.05. 

ab Erkrath um 07.00 Uhr
ab Köln/Esch um ~07.30 Uhr - Frühstück dann unterwegs.

So kann ich 4 Biker samt "Gepäck" mitnehmen, die Bikes werden von Herrn Sonntag liebevoll transportiert. 

Ich frage heute nach, ob wir mit vielleicht einem VW Multivan fahren können, dann können wir alle (bis 5 Biker, nur im Multivan) zusammenfahren bzw.  weitere Biker (Multivan + Sonntagtruck) mitnehmen. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Mikele 5-6 Bikes transportieren kann, wenn ich mich um das restliche Gepäck kümmere.

Ich zähle Andy jetzt schon mit, somit sind es 2 Plätze im Auto bzw. 4/5 Plätze im VW-Bus noch frei.

So viel Organisationstalent sollte Euch vorerst ausreichen. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Redking (22. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ein Gepäcktransportservice ist merkwürdigerweise nicht vorgesehen.  Vielleicht kannst du ja Mitfahrer überreden, dein kleines Schwarzes einzupacken.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Oh ich habe gar keinen Platz im Rucksack oder der ist zu klein! 
Schleppe doch zuviel Verschleißteile mit!  

Außerdem habe ich keine drei Bikehosen für drei Tage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Passt auf die Trails in Belgien auch ein Anhänger?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## JürgenK (22. März 2007)

Tach alter Mann.

Ich muß mal deinen Fred mißbrauchen.

 Zur Erinnerung, Sonntag wird super Wetter und es sind viele nette Leute unterwegs. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=477


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2007)

Herr K, der Hinweis im Feierabendthread hätte ausgereicht. Wenn man einen eigenen Thread hat, finde ich das posten in meinem Wohnzimmer überflüssig.


Ein kleiner TeeWee Kulturtipp von mir. Um 0:10 Uhr in ARTE ein Stück amerikanischer Kulturgeschichte   "Faster Pussycat! Kill! Kill! von einem gewissen Russ Meyer.


----------



## JürgenK (24. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Herr K, der Hinweis im Feierabendthread hätte ausgereicht. Wenn man einen eigenen Thread hat, finde ich das posten in meinem Wohnzimmer überflüssig.
> 
> 
> Ein kleiner TeeWee Kulturtipp von mir. Um 0:10 Uhr in ARTE ein Stück amerikanischer Kulturgeschichte   "Faster Pussycat! Kill! Kill! von einem gewissen Russ Meyer.



Eigentlich hast du sogar Recht, auch mit dem Kulturtip 

Bis demnächst


----------



## on any sunday (24. März 2007)

Update Belgien Tour

Um alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen. Am ersten Tag kommen wir wieder in Malmedy an. Ob wir dort übernachten oder noch etwas weiter fahren, wird vor Ort entschieden. Wechselklamotten etc. könnten also im Auto gelassen werden. Für die Übernachtung am zweiten Tag muß man auf jeden Fall normale Klamotten etc. am Mann mitführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (25. März 2007)

Hallo Michael,
klingt sehr vielversprechend. Wenn also noch ein Plätzchen frei ist bin ich gerne dabei. Seit Donnerstag sind auch endlich die Titanverstärkungen wieder raus, Schluss mit dem Leichtbau  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Ommer (25. März 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> klingt sehr vielversprechend. Wenn also noch ein Plätzchen frei ist bin ich gerne dabei. Seit Donnerstag sind auch endlich *die Titanverstärkungen* wieder raus, Schluss mit dem Leichtbau
> 
> Gruß Manni




......meine bleiben drin 


Frühlingsgruss
Achim


----------



## on any sunday (26. März 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> klingt sehr vielversprechend. Wenn also noch ein Plätzchen frei ist bin ich gerne dabei. Seit Donnerstag sind auch endlich die Titanverstärkungen wieder raus, Schluss mit dem Leichtbau
> 
> Gruß Manni



Sehr schön, meinen Leichtbauteile habe ich auch schon vor langer Zeit wieder ausbauen lassen, habe leider irgendwo die passenden Schrauben verbummelt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. März 2007)

Und ich dachte, 

du hättest Rückgrat.


----------



## Redking (26. März 2007)

Huch meines war aber aus CRMO also nicht leicht. 
Die Ikea Schrauben mit denen es fest war hab ich noch! 
Ohne Schrauben 126 Gramm und Länge über alles 195 Milimeter!






Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (26. März 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Huch meines war aber aus CRMO also nicht leicht.


...Freerider sind eben immer stabiler gebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (26. März 2007)

Endlich, der Winterpokal ist vorbei und man kann wieder vollkommen sinnbefreit durchs Gebüsch radeln, z.B am 29.03. um 18:00 Uhr.

Frühlings Sundowner Tour um die Dhünntalsperre; im stetigen Auf und Ab werden ca. 40 km und 800 Hm vernichtet. 

Geeignetes Leuchtmittel ist obligatorisch und sollte für ca. 2 Stunden vorhalten.

From dust till dawn


----------



## mikkael (26. März 2007)

Mikele,

habe mich erst mal ordnungsgemäß angemeldet. Nur: Da ich am Freitag abhaue, könnte es sein, dass ich in letzter Minute meine 7 Sachen packen muss. Ich melde mich aber rechtzeitig!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2007)

...ich will auch nach Malmedy.....mal kucken, ob ich frei bekomme


----------



## on any sunday (26. März 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich will auch nach Malmedy.....mal kucken, ob ich frei bekomme



Dann streng dich ausnahmsweise mal an.


----------



## Manni (27. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Endlich, der Winterpokal ist vorbei und man kann wieder vollkommen sinnbefreit durchs Gebüsch radeln, z.B am 29.03. um 18:00 Uhr.
> 
> Frühlings Sundowner Tour um die Dhünntalsperre; im stetigen Auf und Ab werden ca. 40 km und 800 Hm vernichtet.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mich ja letzte Woche noch beglückwünscht die Zwangspause auf eine Regenperiode gelegt zu haben und nun das! Man sollte das LMB sperren  Gut dass wenigstens der Winterpokal vorbei ist  

Gruß Manni


----------



## JürgenK (27. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Endlich, der Winterpokal ist vorbei und man kann wieder vollkommen sinnbefreit durchs Gebüsch radeln, z.B am 29.03. um 18:00 Uhr.
> 
> Frühlings Sundowner Tour um die Dhünntalsperre; im stetigen Auf und Ab werden ca. 40 km und 800 Hm vernichtet.
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit,

es sieht so aus, als hättest du dir die einzigen 3 Stunden für deine Tour ausgesucht, in denen es diese Woche regnet, zumindest etwas.
Kann leider nicht mit, kriege kein Freigang. 

Euch viel Spaß

Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2007)

Ausnahmsweise auf schmalen Reifen durch Eifel am 31.03. ab Rheinbach.

Zum Eifelzauber


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. März 2007)

Danke für den freundlichen Bekleidungstipp.

Leider kann ich ihn aber nicht umsetzen, da ich auf dem Teisenkopf nach dem Rechten schaue werde.


----------



## Delgado (28. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise auf schmalen Reifen durch Eifel am 31.03. ab Rheinbach.
> 
> Zum Eifelzauber



Vielleicht sehen wir uns  
Bin beim Eifel-Brevet unterwegs ...

http://koeln.randonneure-deutschlan...en&PHPSESSID=13e69d08594e3a44ab0dd4de4aeaa218


----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Danke für den freundlichen Bekleidungstipp.
> 
> Leider kann ich ihn aber nicht umsetzen, da ich auf dem Teisenkopf nach dem Rechten schaue werde.



Würde ich überdenken. Die Hohe Acht ist zwar etwas höher als dein Teisenkopf, deshalb bricht im Schwarzwald noch lange nicht der Frühling aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehen wir uns
> Bin beim Eifel-Brevet unterwegs ...



Tolles Timing. Die drei Leutchen, die sich das antun wollen, werden mir auffallen.


----------



## Delgado (28. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Tolles Timing. Die drei Leutchen, die sich das antun wollen, werden mir auffallen.



Hab'sch auch gedacht aber:

" ... _Liebe Randonneure,

in einer knappen Woche hat das Warten endlich ein Ende: der Start zum ersten Qualifikationsbrevet für Paris-Brest-Paris 2007 steht an! 

In ganz Deutschland und so auch in Brühl erfreuen sich die Brevets in diesem Jahr einer enormen Beliebtheit. Die Teilnehmerzahlen sind im Vergleich zum Vorjahr um etwa 150% bis 200% gestiegen. Aus diesem Grund ist es ganz besonders wichtig, folgende Dinge zu beachten: blablabla _... "


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Würde ich überdenken. Die Hohe Acht ist zwar etwas höher als dein Teisenkopf



Vom Teisenkopf geht's aber weiter nach Kniebis und da wird die Höhe sogar vierstellig .


----------



## Marco_Lev (28. März 2007)

hallo mikele,

habe mich für morgen wieder ausgetragen. habe den ganzen tag frei, dann muß ich mit biken nicht extra warten bis es abends regnet.

sehen uns dann am sonntag, bin pünktlich beim aldi.

marco


----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2007)

Das trifft sich gut, mir ist so eben der Akku für das erforderliche Leuchtmittel abgeraucht, *Sundowner Tour fällt also aus*.


----------



## Giom (28. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> mir ist so eben der Akku für das erforderliche Leuchtmittel abgeraucht


 
geht auch ohne... falls Du die letzte schöne Blitzfitztour schon vergessen hast 
gruß
guillaume


----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2007)

Naturellement pas, mon petit Français insolent.


----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2007)

Update Belgien Tour

Habe den Belgien Termin unsichtbar gemacht, sind ausreichend sympatischen Menschen vorhanden  ,  viel größer sollte die Gruppe nicht werden und eventuelle Nachzügler können mir ja eine PN schreiben.


----------



## on any sunday (9. April 2007)

Kurzfristige Entscheidung sind doch die Besten. Von zwei uralten Enduro Kumpels zum Nächtigen und Singeltrailen in den Pfälzer Wald eingeladen worden. Heeeerlich, feinste Trails, leckere Verköstigung und alte Stories am Lagerfeuer oder so.  

Dann noch Traumwetter, für Ostern wenig Leute im Wald, dafür tausende Motorräder auf den Straßen oder daneben.  

Das Beste aber, den Freireiter mußte man nur abstauben. Dazu noch sehr feine bewegte Bilder (bald in diesem Theater) von einem unbekannten Weg F um R. 

Sind aber doch etwas merkwürdige Menschen, diese Pfälzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... Von zwei uralten Enduro Kumpels...


...noch älter als du??


----------



## on any sunday (11. April 2007)

Hat einer aus dem näheren Umgebung Lust, mich am Samstag zum Lieserpfad zu begleiten, um grüne Frösche platt zu fahren.  Alleine habe ich keinen Bock auf die Reise nach Daun.


----------



## Manni (11. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hat einer aus dem näheren Umgebung Lust, mich am Samstag zum Lieserpfad zu begleiten, um grüne Frösche platt zu fahren.  Alleine habe ich keinen Bock auf die Reise nach Daun.



Lust schon, aber 90km..... Wieviel davon sind denn auf dem omniösen Eifel-Maare-Dingsda-Radweg?

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (11. April 2007)

Radweg 40 km lockeres Bergaufrollen guckst du meinen Bericht. Ich würde mit dem KLEIN antreten.


----------



## Manni (11. April 2007)

Ich glaube ihr müßtet zu lange warten, 90 km ist doch noch was viel.
Das tue ich mir nicht vor dem 29.04. an  
Ich muss auch noch an Sonntag denken, da brauche ich noch ein paar Körner für Marco...


----------



## Marco_Lev (12. April 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Ich muss auch noch an Sonntag denken, da brauche ich noch ein paar Körner für Marco...



du wirst jedes einzelne körnchen bitter nötig haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hat einer aus dem näheren Umgebung Lust, mich am Samstag zum Lieserpfad zu begleiten, um grüne Frösche platt zu fahren.  Alleine habe ich keinen Bock auf die Reise nach Daun.



Tja,

wir rollen heute schon von Daun die Trasse runter  - müssen nur noch vorher nach Daun radeln .

Schaffe den Samstag wegen ausstehender Ersatzteillieferung leider nicht, wünsche aber trotzdem viel Spass auf bestimmt noch leeren Trails.

@Manni
Die Trasse rollt man sehr gut rauf und bei den zu erwartenden Bodenverhältnissen dürften sich auch die Schiebepassagen minimieren. Kann den Lieserpfad unbedingt empfehlen.


----------



## Delgado (12. April 2007)

und Hammelschänder, 

kommt doch Rennradfahren ...

Samstag, 07:00 Uhr, Grubenstraße 33 (Turnhalle), Brühl (direkt am Heider Bergsee).


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. April 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> und Hammelschänder,
> 
> kommt doch Rennradfahren ...
> 
> Samstag, 07:00 Uhr, Grubenstraße 33 (Turnhalle), Brühl (direkt am Heider Bergsee).


Sorry,

was gibt es da zu gewinnen, das man zu solch unchristlicher Zeit an den Start geht, oder isses dein Fernfahrt-Brevet? Wünsche jedenfalls 'nen flotten Reifen.

Abgesehen davon, morgen muß ich irgendwas mit bedeckten Armen und Beinen unternehmen, habe mir auf dem Weg zur Mosel einen barbarischen Sonnenbrand eingefangen; kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass mir das bis dato im April passiert wäre, war aber auch die erste (Mini-)Etappenfahrt im April für mich. Besonders grotesk, wenn in den höheren Eifellagen der Wald noch absolut winterlich erscheint mit wenig Grün und man sich selber wie ein Brathähnchen in der Welle fühlt.


----------



## Krampe (14. April 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> was gibt es da zu gewinnen, das man zu solch unchristlicher Zeit an den Start geht, oder isses dein Fernfahrt-Brevet? Wünsche jedenfalls 'nen flotten Reifen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, morgen muß ich irgendwas mit bedeckten Armen und Beinen unternehmen, habe mir auf dem Weg zur Mosel einen barbarischen Sonnenbrand eingefangen; kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass mir das bis dato im April passiert wäre, war aber auch die erste (Mini-)Etappenfahrt im April für mich. Besonders grotesk, wenn in den höheren Eifellagen der Wald noch absolut winterlich erscheint mit wenig Grün und man sich selber wie ein Brathähnchen in der Welle fühlt.


----------



## mikkael (16. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ..von einem unbekannten Weg F um R.


kaum im Lande, werde ich _sofort_ angemacht..


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> kaum im Lande..


Fähre diesmal nicht vertrödelt?


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2007)

Neues Akku, neues Glück.  

Frühlings Sundowner Tour um die Dhünntalsperre; im stetigen Auf und Ab werden ca. 40 km und 800 Hm vernichtet. 

Geeignetes Leuchtmittel ist obligatorisch und sollte für ca. 2 Stunden vorhalten.

19.04., 18:30, Schöllerhof


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2007)

Ausflug auf schmalen Reifen durch die Eifel am 21.04. ab Rheinbach.

Dackelschneiderrunde durch die Eifel


----------



## Manni (16. April 2007)

Falls du den Dackel nicht erwischt, wir wollen eventuell am Sonntag den Marathon vom 1.April in Belgien nochmal nachfahren  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ausflug auf schmalen Reifen durch die Eifel am 21.04. ab Rheinbach.
> 
> Dackelschneiderrunde durch die Eifel



Mache bitte deine Ladefläche schön sauber, damit sich das gelbe Rädchen wohl fühlt, stelle kalte Getränke bereit und hole mich um 11:30 ab. 

Danke.

Schönau - Hümmel - Wershofen bin ich erst letzten Donnerstag gefahren, könnten wir das großräumig umgehen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (18. April 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Falls du den Dackel nicht erwischt, wir wollen eventuell am Sonntag den Marathon vom 1.April in Belgien nochmal nachfahren
> 
> Gruß Manni



Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus.  Am Sonntag ist aber auch eine Veranstaltung in Eupen, siehe LMB. Ich grübel noch. Was ist mit meiner donnerstäglichen Sundowner Tour, alle Lampen schon eingemottet?


----------



## Manni (18. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus.  Am Sonntag ist aber auch eine Veranstaltung in Eupen, siehe LMB. Ich grübel noch. Was ist mit meiner donnerstäglichen Sundowner Tour, alle Lampen schon eingemottet?




Ich würde ja gerne, aber ich mache Freitag früh meinen Motorbootschein.
Muss dazu noch ein paar Navigationsaufgaben üben. Steinzeitmethoden mit Zirkel und Kompass, da ist man beim Biken mit GPS schon weiter  
Ich wäre aber nächste Woche nicht abgeneigt mal wieder einen Nightride zu fahren, mein neuer Akku ist auch bald da  


Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (18. April 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne, aber ich mache Freitag früh meinen *Motorbootschein*.
> Muss dazu noch ein paar Navigationsaufgaben üben. Steinzeitmethoden mit Zirkel und Kompass, da ist man beim Biken mit GPS schon weiter
> Ich wäre aber nächste Woche nicht abgeneigt mal wieder einen Nightride zu fahren, mein neuer Akku ist auch bald da
> 
> ...


 
Im Rahmen des Segelschein A, oder nur Motorboot?


----------



## Manni (18. April 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Im Rahmen des Segelschein A, oder nur Motorboot?



Segelschein SKS-See - In meinem Alter sucht man sich langsam weniger gefährliche Hobbies


----------



## juchhu (18. April 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Segelschein SKS-See - In meinem Alter sucht man sich langsam weniger gefährliche Hobbies


 
Ahja, ich hatte mich hinsichtlich Deiner Navigationsinfos schon gewundert,
denn die waren vor fast 30 Jahren    nicht Bestandteil meiner Segelschein A-Prüfung. 

Ich hatte das Glück vor über 20 Jahren mit einem Powerboot-Eigentümer befreundet zu sein. Er war zwar 30 Jahre älter als ich, aber das Hochseefischen war unsere gemeinsame Leidenschaft.
Meistens fischten wir vor Borkum auf Blauhai.

Aber das normale Powerbooting inkl. Wasserski machte auch Spass. 
In weniger als 10 min. von Bensersiel bis Langeoog. 

Ich war eine echte Wasserratte. 
Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mal zum Mountainbiken kommen würde.


----------



## Delgado (18. April 2007)

Du bist Mountainbiker?


----------



## supasini (18. April 2007)




----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du bist Mountainbiker?



Nö. Er verkauft uns nur, daß er einer ist...


----------



## supasini (18. April 2007)

wenn man sich aber einen Baumstamm vor den Ergometer legt zählt das doch auch als Trial-Fahren, oder?

Ich bin früher auch leidenschaftlich Power-Boot gefahren, bevorzugt ca. 80 L Volumen, 4,5 qm bei 6-7 Bft und min. 2 m Welle 

Sollen wir Onkel Sonntag seinen schönen Thread zurückgeben oder diesen einfach als KTWR des Lokalforums annektieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. April 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ... oder diesen einfach als KTWR des Lokalforums annektieren?



würde gerne mitmachen, aber er schimpft dann immer so schrecklich!


----------



## hummock (18. April 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich war eine echte Wasserratte.




Schade das Dir keine Flossen gewachsen sind und Du einen
Tiefenrausch bekommen hast


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2007)

hummock schrieb:


> Schade das Dir keine Flossen gewachsen sind und Du einen
> Tiefenrausch bekommen hast



Tiefenrausch kann man auch ohne Wasser bekommen:

http://www.clubtime.de/index.php?ai=553

...ach, waren das noch Zeiten!!


----------



## jokomen (18. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Was ist mit meiner donnerstäglichen Sundowner Tour, alle Lampen schon eingemottet?



Ich glaube, hier ist das Bergische Land Faulfieber ausgebrochen! Bei dem Wetter  und angenehmer Feierabenduhrzeit  kaum Anmeldungen


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2007)

jokomen schrieb:


> ... kaum Anmeldungen


...man spart seine Kräfte scheinbar für die Best-of-Marathon-Ganztages-und-länger-Veranstaltungen...


----------



## on any sunday (19. April 2007)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier ist das Bergische Land Faulfieber ausgebrochen! Bei dem Wetter  und angenehmer Feierabenduhrzeit  kaum Anmeldungen



Kein Wunder, das ist hier zum Boot- und Fischer-, da kann man auch fein über Shimano diskutieren Laberforum mutiert.  

Zurück zum Thema, ein kleiner Trailer von Lisas Homevideo, teilweise mit Originalton, also die Boxen aufdrehen.

Bis gleich im Wald.

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. April 2007)

ist ja bestimmt ein schönes Video - aber ich sehe scharfe Bäume (die mich nicht besonders interessieren, bin Chemiker ) aber das, was mich interessiert (Trails, MTBler,...) ist nur in groben Blöcken zu erahnen. 
Die Kompression ist ein klitzekleinesbisschen zu hoch 
schade, martin


edith: hab dann doch noch weiter geguckt: wird nach 2 min deutlich besser! schönes Vid!!!


----------



## on any sunday (19. April 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> edith: hab dann doch noch weiter geguckt: wird nach 2 min deutlich besser! schönes Vid!!!



Ich dachte, im Alter hat man mehr Ausdauer.  Habe es über Nacht aufgespielt und heute morgen kurz reingeschaut. Stimmt, am Anfang sieht es nicht so toll aus, keine Ahnung warum. Ist wohl auch ein Problem des Flash Players. Hab aber im Moment keine Lust sämtliche Videoschnippselanbieter abzuschecken, ob es qualitativ was besseres gibt.


----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...ob es qualitativ was besseres gibt.


...die beste Qualität bietet natürlich das Original...


----------



## jokomen (19. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Bis gleich im Wald. Michael



Die Sonne lacht, 
die Vögel picken,
und werde hoffentlich gleich nicht flicken...


----------



## JürgenK (19. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tiefenrausch kann man auch ohne Wasser bekommen:
> 
> http://www.clubtime.de/index.php?ai=553
> 
> ...ach, waren das noch Zeiten!!



Ich wußte schon immer, daß in dir ein Weltbürger schlummert


----------



## mikkael (20. April 2007)

Schöne Feierabendrunde, Signor Mikele, ein echter Sundowner!






















Beim nächten Mal werde ich mit etwas im Magen auftauchen. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## jokomen (20. April 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Schöne Feierabendrunde, Signor Mikele, ein echter Sundowner!
> VG Mikkael



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen! Super Wetter und wie immer sehr gutes Guiding, selbst bei plötzlich auftauchenden Mikadowäldchen.  Die Kompromissbereitschaft, sich durchs unwegsame Unterholz zu schlagen war immer vorhanden. So gehört sich das !


----------



## mikkael (20. April 2007)

Ciao Joko!  Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Mikele, am Samstag bist du ja auf schmalen Reifen als Guide u.a.  aäähm.. Taxifahrer für Mr D unterwegs. Was ist mit Sönntaach?

Ich hätte Bock was Schönes zu fahren, es soll schönes Wetter geben: Ahrtal vielleicht oder Engelskirchen, Lindlar, oder ganz wo anders hin. Any ideas? Bis dahin muss ich weitere interessante Krimi-Geschichten sammeln, für die Unterhaltung unterwegs.. 

Somit zurück zum Funkhaus.

Mikkael


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. April 2007)

Moinsen,
sach' ma, Mikkael, das letzte Bild ... ist das nach dem steilen Stück hinter der Rausmühle??? War vor ein, zwei Wochen dort nämlich noch kyrill-mäßig recht "verblockt" und nur durch längere Scheibe- und Tragepassagen passierbar. Wäre ja dann wieder befahrbar??

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## mikkael (20. April 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> sach' ma, Mikkael, das letzte Bild ... ist das nach dem steilen Stück hinter der Rausmühle??? War vor ein, zwei Wochen dort nämlich noch kyrill-mäßig recht "verblockt" und nur durch längere Scheibe- und Tragepassagen passierbar. Wäre ja dann wieder befahrbar??
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


Nein. Es ist komplett verblockt.

Du musst scharf links auf dem kleinen provisorischen Abzweig hochradeln bzw. -schieben, auch das war teilweise ziemlich dicht (wie auf dem Bild).

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (20. April 2007)

Um alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen. Das Bild ist gaaanz woanders.  

Das "steile Stück hinter der Rausmühle" dürfte wohl das über die Brücke nach Dabringhausen sein. Da mußt du Mikkael glauben. Wurde aber gestern abend verweigert.


----------



## mikkael (20. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Um alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen. Das Bild ist gaaanz woanders.


Ich liebe mein persönliches Navigationssystem.  Zeig ihm einfach das Bild und er navigiert!


----------



## jokomen (20. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das "steile Stück hinter der Rausmühle" dürfte wohl das über die Brücke nach Dabringhausen sein. Da mußt du Mikkael glauben. Wurde aber gestern abend verweigert.



Aufgrund meiner hochtechnischen Flutlichtanlage nebst Lenkerheizung konnte ich natürlich schon die umgeknickten Bäume im Steilhang frühzeitiger erkennen und habe dann den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gewählt.  

Hier noch der Kartenauschnitt zum erwähnten Bild. Da wo Mikado steht, muß son mächter großer Typ sein Spielzeug liegen gelassen haben. Dort ist auch in nächster Zeit sicherlich kein Durchkommen. Der Wald liegt dort noch komplett flach:


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. April 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> sach' ma, Mikkael, das letzte Bild ... ist das nach dem steilen Stück hinter der Rausmühle??? War vor ein, zwei Wochen dort nämlich noch kyrill-mäßig recht "verblockt" und nur durch längere Scheibe- und Tragepassagen passierbar. Wäre ja dann wieder befahrbar??
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


Der originale Weg ist nicht "befahrbar". Direkt vor dem ersten umgefallenen Baum kann man aber rechts weiter/hoch fahren. Man kommt dann am Friedhof raus (Drei große Bäume liegen quer, über die man relativ einfach drübersteigen kann).
Grüße
bernd


----------



## andy_b (21. April 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich will auch nach Malmedy.....mal kucken, ob ich frei bekomme



Hast wohl nicht freibekommen, aber deshalb Dein Best of Ahrtal auf den gleichen Termin zu legen ist schon sehr gemein  

Keine Chance auf aus dieser Sicht geeigneteren Termin mehr ?   

Andy


----------



## on any sunday (22. April 2007)

Und wieder etwas Leckeres von Sunday Driver Production: Trail-Wonderland


----------



## juchhu (22. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Und wieder etwas Leckeres von Sunday Driver Production: Trail-Wonderland


 
Danke für das lecker Frühstück. 

Habe mir erlaubt, es mit Musik "Turn it again" und andere Titel von der CD "Mars" aus dem Album Stadium Arcadium der Red Hot Chili Peppers zu hören.


----------



## on any sunday (24. April 2007)

Dackelschneiderrunde am Samstag ab Schöllerhof durchs Bergische Ländle: Bergische Alpenbezwinger


----------



## Happy_User (24. April 2007)

Hi Michael,

und das vor der Trailorgie in Linz? Mal sehen, was so geht.
Wie lange willst Du den rollen bei 1500 hm?

Grüße

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (24. April 2007)

Lockeres Rollen von 4 bis 5 Stunden, Strecke kann ich beliebig variieren, von Talrollen bis Rampenrollen.  

Ob ich mir die Großveranstaltung antue weiß ich noch nicht.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (27. April 2007)

Hi Michael,

wie sieht es mit der Startzeit aus? Kann die nach Vorne geschoben werden? Wird sonst mit der Transferzeit knapp beim Carboloading danach. ;-) Die 25 gemeldeten sind schon ein Hammer. Ich denke noch über vaux-sur-sûre nach. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.mountainbike.be/kalenders/toertochten/huidigemaand.php
Warte da allerdings noch auf eine Antwort des Veranstalter, wieviel hm die lange Runde hat. Ardennen, seit wochen trocken. lecker.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## on any sunday (27. April 2007)

Hallo Holger.

Ich könnte frühestens ab 11:00 Uhr, da ich samstagsfrüh noch was erledigen muß. Nicht wundern das der Termin weg ist. Habe ich gelöscht, da von den Rennraddeppen sowieso nie einer erscheint. 

Ardennen sind staubtrocken, da fehlt dann fast der Grip. Allerdings kommt man noch Steigungen hoch, die im Matsch unmöglich waren. Bald gibts hier als Beweis das Video "Olne-Spa Reloaded".  

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (27. April 2007)

Wollen wir dann die 11:00 ins Auge fassen? Bräuchte dann noch einmal den Treffpunkt.  
Belgien sollen ca. 1500 hm bei 95 km sein. Noch einmal drüber schlafen, ob da der Aufwand lohnt. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## on any sunday (27. April 2007)

Schön, dann um 11.00, Ausfahrt Burscheid rechts, danach immer geradeaus Richtung Altenberg Start_Schöllerhof.jpg

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (27. April 2007)

Alles klar. Bis Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. April 2007)

So, habe Herrn Happy durchs Bergische geschäucht und eigentlich meine gute Tat für heute geleistet.  

Na gut, dann noch eine für alle Beteiligten der Belgienmission. Und wieder etwas Leckeres von Sunday Driver Production Ardennen Klassiker Olne-Spa

Und die dritte Tat wird sein, das ich versuche meine vordere XT Scheiben Bremse am Panzer wieder in Funktion zu setzen. Auf der Kanaldeckelabfahrt vom Ölberg hatte sich gestern die Hohlschraube zum Bremsattel gelockert und den O-Ring incl. Öl rausgedrückt. Nicht lustig.  

Aber Dank Herrn Breuer habe ich einen O-Ring von Formula bekommen und schau jetzt mal, ob der wirklich passt und der Gott des Entlüftens mit mir ist.


----------



## Happy_User (28. April 2007)

Hallo Herr Sonntag,

war eine feine Tour. Hätten noch länger rollen können, da ich erst einmal eine Stunde im Stau gestanden habe und dann über Bundesstrasse nach Hause bin. Klasse, kurz vor 18:00 at home. :-(  Rad für morgen ist verpackt und da ich keine Lust habe sehr früh aufzustehen, komme ich dann auch zu Blitzfitz. 27 Starter. Habt Ihr alle kein zu Hause???
Grüße

Happy U.


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Auf der Kanaldeckelabfahrt vom Ölberg hatte sich gestern die Hohlschraube zum Bremsattel gelockert und den O-Ring incl. Öl rausgedrückt. Nicht lustig.


 ach du shaisze! Gut, daß du bergab immer so vorsichtig fährst... 



on any sunday schrieb:


> ...Und wieder etwas Leckeres von Sunday Driver Production...


  allererste Sahne! Sowas durfte ich vor 20 Jahren dort in der Gegend auf diversen Veranstaltungen mitm Moped fahren. Es lohnt sich also immer, ins benachbarte Ausland zu reisen.


PS: "Marco der Flowzerstörer" *atomrofl*


----------



## Manni (28. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So, habe Herrn Happy durchs Bergische geschäucht und eigentlich meine gute Tat für heute geleistet.
> 
> Na gut, dann noch eine für alle Beteiligten der Belgienmission. Und wieder etwas Leckeres von Sunday Driver Production Ardennen Klassiker Olne-Spa
> 
> ...



Super Zeitdokument Michael  
Wenn du morgen am Start bist würde ich mich über ein Orginal in hoher Qualität freuen, ich verteils dann auf die Meute  Belgien rockt jedenfalls gewaltig  

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (30. April 2007)

Relaxte Maitour, hoffentlich ohne Maitai vom Vorabend, durchs sommerliche Bergische Land, dürfte staubig und trailig werden, ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch.

Bitte hier zur Maibaumtour eintragen.


----------



## Manni (30. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Relaxte Maitour, hoffentlich ohne Maitai vom Vorabend, durchs sommerliche Bergische Land, dürfte staubig und trailig werden, ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch.
> 
> Bitte hier zur Maibaumtour eintragen.



Du kriegst wohl nie genug


----------



## on any sunday (30. April 2007)

Wieso? Heute war ich doch arbeiten, also ein wohlverdienter Ruhetag.


----------



## [email protected] (30. April 2007)

Hi, gilt die Tour morgen noch? Hätte lust auf ein paar Hm im Bergischen.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (1. Mai 2007)

Am Tag der Arbeit soll man nicht arbeiten und aus diesem Grund folgte die Arbeiterschaft [email protected], hummock und Pardus dem Ruf der angekündigten Relaxtour bei langsamen Tempo. 

Das herrliche Radwetter war mir einen Asbach Uralt wert, auch bekannt als Best of Bergische Trails.   Was hieß, locker durchs Wiehbachtal zu surfen, den Lukas besuchen und die wuppernen Berge zu tangieren. Hier machte wiedermal mein neues Spaßmobil die bessere Figur als der Fahrer und geleitete mich sicher über die durchaus gefällige Steinabfahrt Richtung Glüder. 

Ab dort wurde noch ein Blick auf die Müngstener Brücke geworfen, der Fitnesstest unterhalb Schloß Burg absolviert und sich dann Richtung Eifgen Tal aufgemacht. Hier verabschiedete sich Freund Pardus. Die restliche Wellnessgruppe hügelte noch Richtung Linnefe Trail, der sich zu 99,9 Prozent staubtrocken zeigte.

Über die alten Berge wurde der Thomas Hof angesteuert, wo sich die Arbeiterschaft zur wohlverdienten Nahrungsaufnahme einfand.

Ein nahezu perfekter Biketag, wetterbedingt war halt auch stellenweise viel Volk im Wald, das Tempo war wirklich moderat, der Puls im Wellnessbereich und das Beste, vollkommen staubfrei, jedenfalls für den Guide.  

Gut Nächtle.

Mikele


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Herr Sonntag  war eine super tour. Von wegen langsam  ich bin jetzt noch am Ar.... Auch der Abschlusskuchen war lecker und vor allen Dingen nötig. Danke noch mal für die hervorragende Führung  Der Kutscher kennt den Weg

Gruß

Michael

PS: Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Scott diese Steigungen schafft  bin beeindruckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> PS: Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Scott diese Steigungen schafft  bin beeindruckt


...nicht das Scott - der Fahrer...


----------



## hummock (2. Mai 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Scott diese Steigungen schafft  bin beeindruckt



Die "perfekte Einheit" machts,
muss ich selbst immer wieder feststellen 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Manni (3. Mai 2007)

Moin Micha,

wie schauts bei dir Freitag mit nem 7Gebirgsexpeditionsnightride aus? 
Ich schaffe es unibedingt nicht vor 17 / 17:30 Uhr bis Königswinter.

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (3. Mai 2007)

Ich hasse das Wetter, immer fahren, fahren, fahren.  

Na gut, da letzten Freitag die Tour wegen Bremseninkontinenz abgebrochen wurde; auf ein Neues.

Feierabendrunde durch die Seven Hills am 04.05, 17:30 Uhr.

Afterworktrailen

Es wird kein Nightride, da es ja bis ca. 20:30 ausreichend hell ist. Außerdem passt in meinen Panzer noch keine Stromversorgung.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> nicht vor 17 / 17:30 Uhr



Wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren? Die Sonne geht inzwischen erst um 21.00 unter, bis man wirklich Licht benötigt, ist es sicher 21.30 oder gar später.


----------



## on any sunday (3. Mai 2007)

Herr Änergie, steht doch im Termin, ca. 3 Stündchen, ich beschränke mich auf das Kerngebiet, göttliche Augen werden nicht im Angebot sein.

Oh, habe gerade gesehen, das die Einheimischen eine halbe Stunde später starten. Das wird mir dann zu voll.


----------



## Manni (3. Mai 2007)

Ups, den Termin muss ich wohl übersehen haben  

Also bleibt es bei deinem Termin, oder meinst du, das Siebengebirge verkraftet nicht mehr als 8 Biker?   Und nimm Sägespäne und Ölabbinder mit  


Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Herr Änergie, steht doch im Termin...



...scusi Signore, habsch ausnahmsweise mal nicht nachgeschaut, ob was "terminiert" ist. 
Bist du derzeit in Bonn stationiert? Hatte nämlich schon letzte Woche den Termin gesehen, aber im Freitagnachmittags-Stau stehe ich da um die Zeit von Opladen bis Lind. Letzte Woche war zumindest rund um Köln alles dicht, wenn man von Norden kam. Egal ob A1, A3, A59.
Muß ich mal sehen, wie das morgen aussieht in der Stauprognose. Zur Not findet sich ja noch eine Gruppe 30min später...


----------



## Spooky (3. Mai 2007)

Aha, die feine Gesellschaft aus dem Norden bleibt also lieber unter sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Aha, die feine Gesellschaft aus dem Norden bleibt also lieber unter sich.



Watt, wer biss du denn?


----------



## monsterchen (3. Mai 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Aha, die feine Gesellschaft aus dem Norden bleibt also lieber unter sich.



Ach Marco, die haben doch nur Angst, daß unsere Mädels mehr drauf haben als sie.   

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## on any sunday (4. Mai 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Aha, die feine Gesellschaft aus dem Norden bleibt also lieber unter sich.



Für mich ist alles was südlich der Sieg und auf der falschen Rheinseite wohnt tiefstes Bayern und mit solchen Typen verkehre ich nur im Notfall, z.B. akuter Trailnotstand.  

Allerdings wäre ich bereit, nach der Tour beim Apre Biking bayrische Flüssigkeitsprodukte gemeinsam zu vernichten, die Tel.Nr. von Herrn Blitzefitze habe ich ja.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Spooky (4. Mai 2007)

Oh Seniore Sonntag, nicht so viel der Ehre. Ich fühle mich zutiefst gebauchpinselt.   

Dann bis nachher zur lustigen Weizen-Vernichtung.


VG
Marco


----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2007)

Bin raus, ist mir zu stauig auf der Bahn. Werd dann hier gleich ein Ründchen drehen. Viel Spaß, vor allem beim after-Biking...


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2007)

6.5., 10:00 Uhr   *Bergisches Land Marathon und Halbmarathon rund um Engelskirchen.* Die Gelegenheit für AlpenX Aspiranten und andere Masochisten.

Es geht erst an der Agger lang, um dann aufwärts Richtung Wüstenhof den Blick übers Aggertal zu genießen, danach folgt der feine Hölzer Kopf Singeltrail. An den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über versteckte Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn geht es auf einer Berg- und Talfahrt zum Schloss Gimborn, ab da fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen, Ruine Eibach und Aggertalhöhle über jede mögliche und unmögliche Steigung Richtung Ründeroth.

Kurz vorher können sich die die Halbmarathonisten nach ca. 50 km und 1100 Hm verabschieden und durchs Tal nach Engelskirchen zurück fahren.

Der Rest folgt Herrn Sonntag zum geografischen Höhepunkt der Tour.

Dort erwartet uns die Hohe Warte, die ihren Namen nicht ganz zu Unrecht hat. Danach folgt eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, die uns am Schluß über einen Trail mit Aussicht auf Köln, der Bobbahnabfahrt und dem allseits beliebten Aggerbrückentrail nach Engelskirchen führt. 

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein 90 km und 1900 Hm zu bewältigen.

Marathon Bergisch Land


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (5. Mai 2007)

Ist das die selbe Runde die wir mit Gene und Jorge schonmal gefahren sind? Oder eine an den Federweg angepaßte Runde?
Ich hab ja eher die Befürchtung, dass es eine Klettertour durch Mikadowald wird 


Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2007)

Ja, soviele Varianten kenne ich da auch nicht. , obwohl, wir könnten sie auch andersrum fahren, wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Mikadowald wird nach Möglichkeit umfahren, scheint aber nicht so furchtbar zu sein, Herr Ommer fährt ja auch.


----------



## Manni (5. Mai 2007)

Ein Sonntag ohne Handicap ist mir dann morgen doch zu anstrengend  Ich will eher ne lockere Runde drehen. Dachte an eine Erkundung rund um Panzer-, Wupper-, Ennepe- und Bevertalsperre. Da lagen zumindest im März noch so viele Bäume, dass ein Rad eher hinderlich war  Trail and Error eben... Falls du nach der Tour noch Lust hast  


Gruß Manni


----------



## Ommer (5. Mai 2007)

Sehr schönes Vorhaben, aber nichts für Anfänger und Lahme! 

Die meisten Wege sind frei befahrbar, teilweise liegen noch ein paar Bäume quer, die man um- oder übergehen muß.

Viel Spaß!


Gruß
Achim


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2007)

In die bergische Baum- und Sandhölle hatte sich nur mein Radzwilling, der Herr Hummock, verirrt. Strecke wurde ja schon oft beschrieben, außergewöhnlich war nur, das man sich bergauf durch Sand ! quälen mußte und es Dank Kyrill ein paar kurze Trails mehr gab, dafür eine flüssige Abfahrt weniger.  

Haben wir uns oben in Ommerborn nur knapp verpasst, Herr Ommer? Dreier Gruppe mit rotem Trikot flüchtete, als sie uns kommen sah.  

Wir hatten soviel Spaß, das wir in Gimborn reichlich Pause gemacht haben und die Hohe Warte wartet immer noch auf uns. 


Bevor ich es vergesse, Sunday Driver Production präsentiert: Best of Wiedtal Trails
.
.


----------



## Ommer (7. Mai 2007)

Nein, nicht rot und nicht zu dritt und nicht in Ommerborn, sondern schwarz und zu zweit. 

Den Sand haben wir auch im Hohkeppeler Wald bestaunt, das scheint pulverisierter Lehm zu sein. Das hört wohl heute auf, dann wirds wieder seifenartig. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## on any sunday (12. Mai 2007)

Soll ja morgen früh trocken bleiben, deshalb gibt es eine relative matschfreie Altherren Runde am 13:05, 10:00 Uhr, durch die feinen Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag, wie immer stark traillastig, ca. 40 km, 700 Hm.  

Frühshoppen mit Trailhoppen


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. Mai 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Soll ja morgen früh trocken bleiben, deshalb gibt es eine relative matschfreie Altherren Runde am 13:05, 10:00 Uhr, durch die feinen Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag, wie immer stark traillastig, ca. 40 km, 700 Hm.
> 
> Frühshoppen mit Trailhoppen



Hallo Michael,

wenn das Wetter halbwegs trocken bleibt werde ich wohl ne Runde mitfahren,werde mich aber dann noch bei dir bis 9.00 Uhr melden,schönen Samstag und eventuell bis Morgen.

Gruß
Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. Mai 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Soll ja morgen früh trocken bleiben, deshalb gibt es eine relative matschfreie Altherren Runde am 13:05, 10:00 Uhr, durch die feinen Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag, wie immer stark traillastig, ca. 40 km, 700 Hm.
> 
> Frühshoppen mit Trailhoppen



Hi Michael,

hast nicht zuviel versprochen war ne schöne Tour mit vielen tollen Fahrsituationen,einfach Klasse tolles Gebiet und nicht einmal weit weg 

Bis demnächst einmal
Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Enrgy (13. Mai 2007)

Hat dir also gefallen, mein Revier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hat dir also gefallen, mein Revier?


----------



## on any sunday (15. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hat dir also gefallen, mein Revier?



Es hat Herrn Walter mehr (ge)fallen, als ihm lieb war. Und ich sage noch, bleib bitte auf dem Weg, schon wäre er fast über die Wupper gegangen.  

Und es war reichlich feucht, da ist mir der Staub dann doch lieber, erhöht den Spaß ungemein. Oder ich schnitze mir aus alten Kaugummi Michelin Trial Reifen was Passendes.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Mai 2007)

Nach dem Brocken rocken ein kleines Kontrastprogramm

After Work Runde auf schmalen Reifen durch den Kölner Norden. 

Lockers Rollen durch das übliche Flachland unter Mitnahme aller möglichen Hügel. 23.05. 18:00 Uhr


----------



## on any sunday (28. Mai 2007)

Soll ja angeblich trocken werden und der Asphalt schlammfrei sein.  

After Work Runde auf schmalen Reifen durch den Kölner Norden. 

Lockers Rollen durch das übliche Flachland unter Mitnahme aller möglichen Hügel. 30.05. 18:00 Uhr

Kein Rollen bei Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2007)

...und anschließendes Doping-Geständnis mit stockender Stimme und unterdrückten Tränen...


----------



## on any sunday (31. Mai 2007)

Keine Pest of Veranstaltung, man könnte sie aber auch so nennen.  


*Große, trailige Eifelrunde ab Nideggen am kommenden Sunday*, natürlich nur über breite Wege ;-). Es geht unterhalb der Burg vorbei bis Abenden, dann oberhalb des Rurtals nach Heimbach, am Rursee vorbei, auf einem knackigen Uphill nach Schmidt und wieder runter ins Kalltal. 

Ab der Kalltalsperre führt der Weg ca. 5 km nur bergauf, es folgt die vermutlich längste Abfahrt der Gegend, die wir aber nicht vollständig ausnutzen und uns links in die Büsche schlagen. Die nächsten ca. 8 km nach Roetgen werden auf Singeltrails vernichtet. 

Wer sich danach wieder auf Forstautobahnen freut, wird enttäuscht, bis Vicht sind breite Wege in der Minderheit und danach erfolgt der Aufstieg über Trails, die erst kurz vor der Wehebachtalsperre wieder zu Forstwegen mutieren. 

Aber keine Panik, hinter der Talsperre wird es wieder eng. In Großhau sind wir wieder voll auf der Höhe und stürzen uns danach wieder Richtung Nideggen ins Rurtal. In Zerkall muß dann nochmal Anlauf genommen werden, um den letzten Uphill zum Ausgangspunkt zu meistern.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein ca. 90 km und 1500 Hm zu bewältigen.

Sundaydriver bitte hier eintragen.

Und bevor hier einer rummault, öhh, 9 Uhr am Sonntag Morgen, geht das nicht später.  

Nein, hat seine guten Gründe und ist nicht diskutierbar.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## redrace (31. Mai 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Keine Pest of Veranstaltung, man könnte sie aber auch so nennen.
> 
> 
> *Große, trailige Eifelrunde ab Nideggen am kommenden Sunday*, natürlich nur über breite Wege ;-). Es geht unterhalb der Burg vorbei bis Abenden, dann oberhalb des Rurtals nach Heimbach, am Rursee vorbei, auf einem knackigen Uphill nach Schmidt und wieder runter ins Kalltal.
> ...



HUHU
Das hört sich ja fein an!! Bin ich froh wenn ich wieder fahren kann/darf !!!!!!


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2007)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Das hört sich ja fein an!! Bin ich froh wenn ich wieder fahren kann/darf !!!!!!



Was ist los mit Dir?

Du warst auch nicht beim Tune Cup?


----------



## supasini (1. Juni 2007)

Hi Michael,
hab mich mal eingetragen - zu 80% klappt das: mit dem neuen Rad 
hoffentlich bis Sonntag, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (1. Juni 2007)

Rauchzeichen vom Indianer..  - Bin ab nächster Woche bei den Feierabendrunden wieder dabei. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## supasini (1. Juni 2007)

wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht - familienministerin hat okee gegeben - 95%!


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2007)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Das hört sich ja fein an!! Bin ich froh wenn ich wieder fahren kann/darf !!!!!!



Hallöle, lang nicht mehr gehört und gesehen. Woran kränkelst du denn? Von Krawalsaki gefallen. 



supasini schrieb:


> wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht - familienministerin hat okee gegeben - 95%!



Hatte ich schon das Leidwill Verbot erwähnt.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2007)

> ....familienministerin hat okee gegeben....
> 
> ....Leidwill Verbot erwähnt....




Familienministerin "Ursula von der Leidwill"??


----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon das Leidwill Verbot erwähnt.



mir ist bewusst, dass das *Liteville *vermutlich zu dem wird, was Cannondales bisher waren: Zielscheibe von Hohn, Spott, Häme (und heimlichem *Neidville*)

aber ich hab's doch nur gekauft, weil
- 's so billig war, 
- der Alex hat mich überredet 
- und gezwungen, 
- ich wollte meinen Teamleader doch nicht alleine auf so nem hochbeinigen Gefährt fahren lassen
- mein Sohn gesacht hat, dass er mit mir nicht mehr über die Alpen fährt wenn ich Canyon fahre (weil dann entweder mein Rahmen bricht oder ich mir die Haxen, das Kinn o.ä.),
- meiner Frau die Farbe so gut gefiel
- tbc. 

bess morje, martin


----------



## redrace (2. Juni 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallöle, lang nicht mehr gehört und gesehen. Woran kränkelst du denn? Von Krawalsaki gefallen.



und @delgado

Ich versuche seid fast einem halben Jahr eine Entzündung (Golferellbogen) auszukurieren, allerdings mit sehr mäßigem Erfolg!! Seid 6 Wochen hab ich jetzt vollkommenes Bikeverbot und so wie das aussieht geht das auch noch ein paar Wochen so weiter!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2007)

redrace schrieb:


> ...Golferellbogen...



Du bist doch wohl nicht auf diesen Altherren"sport" umgestiegen?!


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juni 2007)

*"Große, trailige Eifelrunde ab Nideggen, natürlich nur über breite Wege ;-)"  
*


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2007)

Betrifft zwar nicht die eingetragenen Mitfahrer, sondern bis jetzt nur den Veranstalter . Die A1 zwischen Kreuz Köln West und Nord ist in beiden Richtungen bis morgen 17:00 Uhr gesperrt.


----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2007)

Hi Michael,
bin eben 4 Std. mit dem neuen Radel durch den Wald getobt - geiel: das Teil kann alles besser als das alte!
aber morgen bleibt's im Stall, ich mach was mit meiner Frouwe zusammen, das ist mir wichtiger!
lg, martin


----------



## Krampe (3. Juni 2007)

Da hast du was verpasst Martin..
Wieder eine sehr schöne Runde mit ca. 100km und ca.1800hm. 
Der Tourguide eröffnete leider den Sturzdreier und kam glaube ich noch am besten weg. Später landete noch ein Mitstreiter (mein Gedächtnis lässt wirklich nach) in den brennenden Nesseln und ich machte den Dreier komplett als ich am Hasselwurzgraben (oder wie heißt das Ding?) mit dem Pedal an einer Wurz hängenblieb. 
Wäre also die ideale Teststrecke für dich und dein Leidwill gewesen.. 
So, jetzt leide ich noch etwas vor mich hin.. natürlich nicht ohne das verdiente  *Paulaner Weizen* 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Happy_User (4. Juni 2007)

Moin zusammen,

war eine schöne Runde bei idealem Wetter.Für alle. die wissen wollen, wo wir grob gewesen sind, habe ich einmal eine Übersicht angehängt. Der Stich gegen Norden wurde nur von mir gemacht. Die offizielle Tour hat bei km 22 begonnen und bei ca. 130 geendet.

Frage am Rande:
Wer möchte am 17.06. beim Raid Haut Fagnes in Malmedy mitfahren? Jedes Jahr wieder schön. Immer andere Strecke.  http://www.rdhf.be/

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## redrace (4. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Du bist doch wohl nicht auf diesen Altherren"sport" umgestiegen?!



Wenn ich schon nicht fahren darf bleibt mir doch nichts anderes übrig!!


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen
War eine Klasse Tour gestern 
Bei mir sind es laut Garmin 105,86km bei 2114Hm gewesen und bei den Anstiegen die wir gefahren sind kann ich mir die Höhenmeter gut vorstellen. 
Danke nochmal an Michael für die Tolle zusammenstellung der Tour,vor allem die Singletrails und die Abfahrten waren erste Sahne. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an Michael für die Tolle zusammenstellung der Tour,vor allem die Singletrails und die Abfahrten waren erste Sahne...



Jaja, Herrn Sonntags Touren laufen oft nach dem Motto "Was lange fährt, wird endlich gut"...


----------



## on any sunday (6. Juni 2007)

Wohl wahr, die Rureifel Tour wurde noch zu einem großen Teil mit analogen Mitteln und der alten Trail or Error Methode zusammengestellt. Nicht wie heutzutage bei den jungen Leuten mit ihrem GeePeeEss Gedöhns.  

Schön, das es allen ein wenig Spaß gemacht hat und die Trails trotz Kyrill Beeinträchtigungen gut angekommen sind.

Danke auch an den Co Guide Happy User, der mir die Entscheidung für den Dresbachtrail abgenommen hat. Jetzt weiss ich auch wieder, warum ich so seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr zum Mausauel raufgefahren bin, Schinderei 

Das nächste Mal wird über den Krawutschketurm gefahren, die Abfahrt hat doch mehr Flow  und die Auffahrt ist im Vergleich als human zu bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (6. Juni 2007)

Bevor die Gewitter kommen.

Vormittagstour am 07.06. um 9:30 mit Onkel Sonntag ab Burscheid. 

Burscheid rocken  

Kann durchaus auch für etwas fortgeschrittene Anfänger gestaltet werden, falls Anfänger auftauchen.


----------



## mikkael (6. Juni 2007)

So früh? Kann wieder nicht   - muss Kumpel zum Flughafen bringen..


----------



## on any sunday (7. Juni 2007)

Der frühe Wurm vögelt gut, oder so.  

Nee, war wirklich wegen des vorhergesagten Wetters, was sich auch bestätigte. Nach der Genußtour noch eine Belohnung beim Thomashof verspiesen, die ersten Tropfen am Auto abbekommen und hier blitzt es gerade hefti............................................  

Außerdem wollte ich heute Abend noch nach Düsseldorf zu Tori Amos, habe aber gerade gesehen, dass das Konzert schon gestern war, F(u)ck. Schwere Altersdemenz


----------



## mikkael (7. Juni 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Der frühe Wurm vögelt gut, oder so...






on any sunday schrieb:


> Nee, war wirklich wegen des vorhergesagten Wetters, was sich auch bestätigte.


Ich hatte meine Portion (vom guten Wetter) in den Wupperbergen. 



on any sunday schrieb:


> Außerdem wollte ich heute Abend noch nach Düsseldorf zu Tori Amos, habe aber gerade gesehen, dass das Konzert schon gestern war, F(u)ck. Schwere Altersdemenz


Das hat den ersten Absatz mit Längen getoppt!  

Übrigens, ich habe mal ein Jack Johnson Konzert verpasst, weil ich dachte es findet im Mai statt, tatsächlich war es aber im März.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> .... ein Jack Johnson Konzert verpasst, weil ich dachte es findet im Mai statt, tatsächlich war es aber im März.


....Madrid oder Mailand, Hauptsache Italien....


...oder war es vielleicht doch ein Joe Jackson Konzert?

Zitat aus Switch reloaded:
"Gehen wir noch in die Gundula-Klause, Gundula Gause?"
"Nein, lieber in den Klabautermann-Keller, Klaus Kleber!"


----------



## mikkael (7. Juli 2007)

Viel Spass in Wales, alter Mann!


----------



## on any sunday (16. Juli 2007)

So, der alte Mann ist aus Wales zurück. Es war wie erwartet; grün, feucht aber sehr schön. Leider wird aber auch die Luft für anspruchvolles Endurieren in Wales dünner, wurde mehr entspanntes Endurowandern bei erstaunlich gutem Wetter. War aber froh, das ich mir Sealskin Socken gekauft und meine Moose Gore Hose mitgenommen hatte; nach der ersten sitzbanktiefen Wasserdurchfahrt von geschätzten Tausend, war ich der einzige mit trockenen Füßen.  

Leider litt meine Helmkamera an einem kaputten Kabel, hat mir wohl übel genommen, das ich sie mitten in der Wallachhei vergessen hatte und ich sie erst am nächsten Morgen wieder abgeholt habe. Scheiss Alter.  

Trotzdem ein paar Eindrücke:

Video 

Fotos

Bis demnächst im heimischen Wald.

Mikele


----------



## mikkael (17. Juli 2007)

Welcome back, Stollenvernichter!


----------



## on any sunday (19. Juli 2007)

Genug der motorischen Fortbewegung, eine MS muß reichen. 

On Sunday, 22.07., Eleven o`clock

Bergisches Land Halbmarathon oder Marathon rund um Engelskirchen. 

Die Gelegenheit für AlpenX Aspiranten und andere Masochisten.

Es geht erst an der Agger lang, um dann aufwärts Richtung Wüstenhof den Blick übers Aggertal zu genießen, danach folgt der feine Hölzer Kopf Singeltrail. Über die Höhe wird Ründeroth angesteuert.

Dort erwartet uns die Hohe Warte, die ihren Namen nicht ganz zu Unrecht hat. Danach folgt eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, die uns am Schluß über einen Trail mit Aussicht auf Köln, der Bobbahnabfahrt und dem allseits beliebten Aggerbrückentrail nach Engelskirchen führt.

Hier können sich die die Halbmarathonisten nach ca. 45 km und 1000 Hm verabschieden und das Auto ansteuern. Falls es Menschen gibt, denen es nach mehr gelüstet, folgen Herrn Sonntag und dürfen nochmal die Auffahrt nach Wüstenhof geniessen.

An den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über versteckte Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn geht es auf einer Berg- und Talfahrt zum Schloss Gimborn, ab da fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen, Ruine Eibach und jeder mögliche und unmögliche Steigung vorbei wieder Richtung Engelskirchen.

Am Auto darf sich dann jeder zu ca. 90 km und 2000 Hm beglückwünschen.

Hier eintragen zur Sunday Driver Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. Juli 2007)

hört sich gut an, mal sehen, ob ich frei kriege! lg, martin


----------



## supasini (20. Juli 2007)

bin dabei - mein Weib wird sich den Sonntag mit Harry Potter beschäftigen...


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> mein Weib wird sich den Sonntag mit Harry Potter beschäftigen...



Ihr lebt also eine offene Beziehung  Finde ich gut, habe ich wenigstens Begleitung, wird aber eher langsam, bin ca. 3 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2007)

Oha, Team "betreutes Fahren für Senioren" im WP-Vorbereitungstraining...


----------



## Ommer (20. Juli 2007)

Das ist ja ein feines Vorhaben! 

Der 2.Teil führt durchs Reich des Trödelkönigs. Der _kann_ so eine Reise allerdings nicht mehr mitmachen . (vielleicht die Hälfte, aber dann viel zu langsam....)

Sollte der Ritt an meinem Schloß vorbeikommen, hätte ich ein paar gläserne Behälter mit Schwelmer Bernstein Bock zur Stärkung vorrätig.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2007)

Wenn der Burgherr Ommer mir den genauen Sitz seines Schlosses per Reiter oder PN übermitteln könnte, würde ich einen Besuch in Betracht ziehen. Meine Begleitung wird gegen einen Schluck feinster Braukunst sicherlich nichts einzuwenden haben.  

Untertänigst

Michael von der Klapperkiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (20. Juli 2007)

1. langsam ist gut! (guckst du meinen Benutzertitel...)
2. welches Pferd soll ich sateln resp. mitbringen: die "haade Fott" oder lieber die Affenschaukel (sprich: womit fährst du: mit dem Scott oder mit dem alten Rädchen?)
wen könnten wir denn noch zur erweiterten Teilnahme überreden? Als Seniors benötigen wir ja noch irgendjemanden, der die Sauerstoffflaschen transportiert!
martin


3. Braukunst ist priiima! Do simmer dobei! (aber bitte erst gegen Ende der Tour, sonst kacke ich völlig ab...)


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2007)

Ich reite mein Scott und eine Begleitung wird wie immer in dem Gebiet schwer aufzutreiben sein. Wer einmal dort gefahren ist, tut sich die Strapazen nicht nochmal an  oder hat Angst vor dem unbekannten bergischen Waldraum.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> aber bitte erst gegen Ende der Tour, sonst kacke ich völlig ab...



...oder direkt am Start, dann merkste wenigstens nix mehr... 

Viel Spaß, ich bin morgen in der Eifel unterwegs. Schlacht der bunten und lauten Streitwagen anschauen...


----------



## Ommer (21. Juli 2007)

Hier ist ein Bildchen vom Schloß Ommer:

Rölenommer


Im Keller gibts auch einen Hauswein, den ich von meinem ungarischen Gut mitgebacht habe.  Allerdings müsstet Ihr nach dessen Genuß den Ritt unterbrechen und am nächsten Tag die Reise fortsetzen.


----------



## on any sunday (24. Juli 2007)

Und auch im zweiten Anlauf wurde aus dem angebotenen Bergischen Marathon nüscht.  Trotz motivierten Teilnehmern aus eher flachen Landen und fernen Eifelgegenden,  mutierte es zu einem lockeren Altherrenausflug um Engelskirchen mit anschließender stark verkürzter Runde zum Biergarten an der Agger. Eindeutig sollte ich weniger Demokratie wagen, taktisch unkluge Routenverläufe vermeiden und marathongemäße Startzeiten festlegen.  

War trotzdem ein feiner Sunday Ausflug mit ungewöhnlichen Ausblicken.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juli 2007)

Jo mei, wos für a schen´s Buidl!


----------



## supasini (25. Juli 2007)

also wenn wir die zweite Runde zuerst gefahren wären...
aber war doch ne nette und entspannte Sonntagstour! Danke, Michael


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2007)

Wollte am Samstag vielleicht nach Bocholt, Rose (Lagerverkauf) kaufen fahren.  Noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## mikkael (26. Juli 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wollte am Samstag vielleicht nach Bocholt, Rose (Lagerverkauf) kaufen fahren.  Noch jemand Interesse?


LMB-Termin?  (oder mit Auto? )


----------



## on any sunday (26. Juli 2007)

Schwad nicht, fahr mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (26. Juli 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Schwad nicht, fahr mit.


ok!


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2007)

*Nordeifelcross Blankenheim-Düren reloaded am 12. Auguscht*

Was ist schon ein Alpencross, wenn man die Eifel vor der Tür hat? Genau, und Weihnachten kommt ja auch jedes Jahr.  

Ich reise mit der Bahn an, könnte ab Köln West, 8:15 Uhr, RE  11147, noch einen Mitfahrer Dank Jobticket mitnehmen.

Eifelcrosser hier eintragen

Start am Bahnhof in Blankenheim/Wald um 9:45 Uhr

Ich folge dem Wanderweg 12 (Eifelsteig, AE, offener Pfeil), ein Singeltrail, wird aber bald zum normalen Forstweg. Vorbei an Burg Reifferscheid und Hellenthal geht es auf und ab, über Forstwege bis zur Oleftalsperre. Kleines Päuschen am Ende der Talsperre. Kurz danach erreicht man den höchsten Punkt der Tour. Downhill gehts dann ins malerische Perlenbachtal, auf schmaleren Wegen erreicht man die Perlenbachtalsperre. 

Nach der Talsperre gehts auf Singeltrails und schmalen Forstwegen oberhalb von Monschau entlang der Rur bis Hammer. Bisher der beste und schönste Teil der Strecke. Weiter durchs Tal bis Einruhr, dann an der Rurtalsperre entlang bis zum heftigen Anstieg Richtung Schmidt. Es folgt ein schöner Downhill ins Kalltal. Über die Mestrenger Mühle erreicht man den letzten Anstieg nach Hürtgen, nimmt noch einen schönen Singeltrail nach Großhau mit und läßt sich bis Düren fast nur noch rollen.

Ende am Bahnhof in Düren

Eine klasse Tour, ca. 120 km, ca. 2000 HM, ca. 8 Stunden Fahrzeit.

Bewegte Impressionen vom letzten Jahr: Blankenheim Düren Der Film


GPS Daten auf meiner Heimseite

Tourkarte







Bildimpressionen


----------



## mikkael (2. August 2007)

Jobticket!!


----------



## Solanum (2. August 2007)

Hi,

Ich will auch mit ....

ich werde mich dann auch in Köln West, 8:15 Uhr einfinden! Ticket (für einen Teil der Strecke) hab ich schon! (Studententicket)

Grüße Solanum


----------



## supasini (2. August 2007)

ich will auch (wieder) mit - nimmt mich wieder irgendwer ab Zustieg Euskirchen auf so ein Ticket mit? - muss aber noch mit der Familienministerin über die Freigabe verhandeln!
lg, martin


----------



## Giom (2. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> *Nordeifelcross Blankenheim-Düren reloaded am 12. Auguscht*



Hi Mr Sunday,
das sieht sehr nach der tour aus vom letzten Jahr aus... das war echt eine klasse Tour  

Die wäre ich super gerne wieder mitgefahren, nur ich fahre morgen in Urlaub für 2 Wochen. Wenn es aus der Tour einer Deiner Klassiker wird, dann bin ich bei der 2008er Edition wieder dabei.

Allen viel Spaß (ist eh bei der Tour garantiert)
guillaume


----------



## Krampe (3. August 2007)

Ich hasse Bahnfahren...:kotz: 
Ich werde trotzdem dabei sein... irgendwie geht das schon...
Gibt`s ein kleines Weizen in Düren? 
Gruß Christof


----------



## on any sunday (7. August 2007)

So, nach dem Alpencross Trainingslager in der Schweiz  






Trailtraining






Schweres Gerät






Gipfelglück


zu was ganz anderem.


Der Wetterbericht für den sonntäglichen Eifelcross sieht relativ schaurig aus, für Samstag schaut es allerdings ganz gut aus. Ich tendiere deswegen am Samstag zu fahren. Spricht da was gegen?

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (7. August 2007)

Hi Michael,

Du könntest dich auch am Sonntag www.verviersmtb2007.be anschliessen. 
Da gibt es dann Gipfelglück der besonderen Art. Soll heißßen, ich bin gemeldet.
Da ich ja bevorzugt Veranstaltungen besuchen, bei denen Biken länger als Autofahren dauert, ist klar: ich habe nicht die 45 km gebucht. 

grüße

 HU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (7. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So, nach dem Alpencross Trainingslager in der Schweiz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Micha,

hast du dir jetzt noch `ne KTM zugelegt?

Schönes Gerät. Nur wahrscheinlich etwas anstrengend zu fahren.

Viel Spaß damit 

Jürgen


----------



## supasini (7. August 2007)

gegen Samstag spricht, dass ich da nicht kann!


----------



## mikkael (8. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Der Wetterbericht für den sonntäglichen Eifelcross sieht relativ schaurig aus, für Samstag schaut es allerdings ganz gut aus. Ich tendiere deswegen am Samstag zu fahren. Spricht da was gegen?


Ich kann am Samstag definitiv nicht, muss ein Verein gründen.


----------



## supasini (8. August 2007)

willst du ernsthaft in der MTBvD e.V i.G. - Geschichte mitmachen? SPALTER! (Nich dass jetz jemand schimpft, is'n Filmzitat)


----------



## mikkael (8. August 2007)

Mikele,

wenn's wirklich unangenehm regnerisch wird oder aufgrund der unbeständigen Wetterlage alles auf der Kippe steht, könnte ich auch eine Woche später fahren - Hauptsache schönes Wetter, so hat es letztes Jahr super Spass gemacht. 

Vielleicht fahren dann einige mehr mit. Eine wetterfeste Schlechtwetterrunde können wir hier in der Gegend drehen, die Eifelpatrone bleibt uns erspart.

@Martin
reichlich Diskussionen im richtigen Thread. Bin Beobachter. Wir quatschen am Sonntag im Zug!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Delgado (8. August 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> @Martin
> reichlich Diskussionen im richtigen Thread. Bin Beobachter. Wir quatschen am Sonntag im Zug!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Beobachter?

_"Hallo zusammen.

unser Ziel ist es, die wesentlichen Ideen des Quo vadis DIMB?-Konzeptes aufzunehmen, zu verbessern und umzusetzen.

Daher präsentieren wir Euch die Aufgaben und Themenfelder in Form dieser Website.

Diese Website soll Euch die Möglichkeit geben, sich mit dem neuen Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V. i.G. (kurz MTBvD genannt) zu beschäftigen.

Dabei kann sich jede(r) dieser Aufgabe von der Seite nähern, die für einen selbst am interessantesten ist. Es ist nicht notwendig, die Informationsstruktur starr von oben nach unten abzuarbeiten. Nähert Euch dem MTBvD, wie Ihr wollt. Da alles irgendwie in Aufgabenstellung und Zielsetzung miteinander verbunden ist, werdet Ihr nach Euren Interessen durch diese Website geführt werden.

Viel Spass wünschen Euch Thomas Beckemeier, Martin Nettersheim, Dirk Osada und Stefan Rosengarten.

Danksagung:

Des Weiteren haben folgenden Personen (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge) mit ihren Informationen, Ideen und Konzepten bei dieser Erstellungen mitgewirkt:

Frank Burggraf, Benno Wolfgang Ecker, *Ali Mikkael Gültekin*, Klaus Lang, Claudia Nettersheim, Martin Rath und Thorsten Schmidt."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (8. August 2007)

jenau - das hatte ich auch mit Staunen gelesen...


----------



## mikkael (8. August 2007)

Gut. Ideengebende eben.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Beobachter?


Oh je.

Das hat Sonntags Wohnzimmer nicht verdient !


----------



## mikkael (8. August 2007)

Die BILD-Zeitung hat schon die Existenzberechtigung in diesem Land, Zielgruppe reichlich vorhanden.


----------



## Vertexto (8. August 2007)

Der Wetterbericht für den sonntäglichen Eifelcross sieht relativ schaurig aus, für Samstag schaut es allerdings ganz gut aus. Ich tendiere deswegen am Samstag zu fahren. Spricht da was gegen?

Grüsse

Michael[/QUOTE]

Hi Onkel Sonntag,
Samstag wäre für mich Perfekt   da kann ich auch mal wieder mitfahren
(wenn ich das noch schaffe).
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2007)

JürgenK schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> hast du dir jetzt noch `ne KTM zugelegt?
> 
> ...



Ne Herr Jürgen, bin doch nicht verrückt und fahre mit 190 kg und über 100 PS im Gelände rum. Der Besitzer des Gefährtes wird dafür bezahlt, sonst würde er sich das nicht freiwillig antun. 


An den Rescht. Bitte vereinsmeiern sie woanders.  


*Ontopic*

Die Tour findet am Sonntag statt, Wetter sieht annehmbar aus, angenehme Temperaturen, nur am Morgen eine kleine Schauer zur Erfrischung.

@Mikkael Ich fürchte, die Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist relativ unabhängig vom Wetter, eher von der Ganztagesbeschäftigung.   Und einige geeignete Kandidaten sind ja schon im letzten Jahr mitgefahren.

@ Herr Hammelhetzer. Keine Lust? Ist eigentlich ideal für dich, kaum fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeiten,dafür lang und langsam.  

Bis Sunday

Mikele


----------



## mikkael (8. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> @Mikkael Ich fürchte, die Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist relativ unabhängig vom Wetter, eher von der Ganztagesbeschäftigung.   Und einige geeignete Kandidaten sind ja schon im letzten Jahr mitgefahren.


Wann soll ich bei dir auftauchen?


----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Wann soll ich bei dir auftauchen?



fünf drei null    Zuluzeit


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> @ Herr Hammelhetzer. Keine Lust? Ist eigentlich ideal für dich, kaum fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeiten,dafür lang und langsam.


Ich habe erstmal abgewartet, was sich hier so entwickelt und hatte das ganze natürlich bereits unter Beobachtung. Hab' an anderer Stelle ja schon den hölzernen Bernd dafür anwerben wollen .

Ach ja, letzten Freitag habe ich in den ersten 60min 592 Hm und 20km plattgemacht, hoffe mal, dass ich euch nicht zu sehr aufhalten werde .


----------



## mikkael (8. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> fünf drei null Zuluzeit


Der Zulu spinnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (9. August 2007)

Wetteraussichten für den EifelX werden ja immer besser, gut so. Leider müssen wir wohl auf Damenbegleitung verzichten, schade. Dafür kommt vielleicht ein Überraschungsgast mit.

Gut Nächtle.

Mikele


----------



## Solanum (10. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wetteraussichten für den EifelX werden ja immer besser, gut so. Leider müssen wir wohl auf Damenbegleitung verzichten, schade. Dafür kommt vielleicht ein Überraschungsgast mit.
> 
> Gut Nächtle.
> 
> Mikele





ja sorry ... bin wieder abgemeldet! andere Verpflichtungen....
schade bei dem Wetter!

wünsche euch viel Spaß 

Solanum


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. August 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ja sorry ... bin wieder abgemeldet! andere Verpflichtungen....
> schade bei dem Wetter!
> 
> wünsche euch viel Spaß
> ...



Strümpfe häkeln ?


----------



## Solanum (10. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Strümpfe häkeln ?



gut erkannt! 

schlaues Hammeltier

S lanum


----------



## Vertexto (10. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Strümpfe häkeln ?



Wie schon sooo oft, dummer spruch zur falschen Zeit.
Sei lieber froh das Iris nicht mit fährt sonst wären Dir nämlich die Tränen gekommen.


----------



## Krampe (10. August 2007)

Hi Leute,
Ich mußte mich wieder abmelden aus gesundheitlichen Gründen.. 
Habe ein Rückenproblem und musste mir sogar noch ne Spritze abholen..(nein ,nicht das was ihr jetzt denkt.. )
Ich hoffe das ich ab Ende nächster Woche wieder fahren kann sonst kann ich den Alpencross II knicken.     
Euch viel Spaß bei der "Sonntäglichen Tour", und lasst noch ein paar Trails übrig.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## kringfingel (10. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hab eben eure entspannte Sonntags Eifeltour gefunden, das hört sich ja ganz nett an  Ich überlege grade ob ich da mitfahre.. Bin zwar noch nie so viel an einem Tag gefahren, aber dann wüsste ich wenigstens mal obs geht oder nicht..

Da hier wohl einige aus Köln da hin wollen, wie kommt ihr denn da hin und wieder zurück?

Grüße
Michel


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2007)

Hallo Herr Kringfingel,

wie man meinem Ankündigungsbeitrag entnehmen kann, benutzen wir Die Bahn.

Eine Alternative wäre natürlich ein größeres Fahrzeug, den dann dein(e) Lebensabschnittgefährtin(fährte)  als Bikeshuttle mißbrauchen würde. Aber diese Möglichkeit schätze ich als seeeehr gering ein. 

Die Tour ist als Probetour für 100 + x Kilometer nicht so geeignet, geht halt von a nach b, und erst kurz vor b könnte man wieder auf andere Transportmittel umsteigen oder halt die teurste Taxifahrt seines Lebens machen. 

Aber als Vorbereitung zu einem Alpencross durchaus geeignet, benutze ich auch als Schuhetest.

Dann vielleicht bis Sonntag.

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Strümpfe häkeln ?



Der Einzige, der häkeln würde, wäre Herr Hammelhetzer. Und zwar seinen Strick nach der ersten ernsthaften Steigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kringfingel (10. August 2007)

Hallo Herr on any sunday,



on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Kringfingel,
> 
> wie man meinem Ankündigungsbeitrag entnehmen kann, benutzen wir Die Bahn.


sorry, den Satz mit der Bahn hab ich übersehen. Und da steht ja auch direkt wanns in Köln losgeht, wunderbar  



on any sunday schrieb:


> Die Tour ist als Probetour für 100 + x Kilometer nicht so geeignet, geht halt von a nach b, und erst kurz vor b könnte man wieder auf andere Transportmittel umsteigen oder halt die teurste Taxifahrt seines Lebens machen.
> 
> Aber als Vorbereitung zu einem Alpencross durchaus geeignet, benutze ich auch als Schuhetest.



Bis jetzt war das Maximum an einem Tag 90km mit 1400hm, mehr hab ich noch nicht versucht. Ich fahre auch im September nen Alpencross und denke ich bin schon ganz gut in der Vorbereitung. Ich denke schwieriger einzuschätzen ist ob wir vom Tempo auf einer Höhe liegen oder nicht.

Da ihr ja wohl öfter zusammen fahrt und euch ein wenig kennt, habt ihr überhaupt Bock drauf dass da jemand fremdes mitkommt?
Oder is euch das wurscht, weil ihr im Zweifelsfall sowieso nicht wartet? 

Grüße
Michel


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2007)

kringfingel schrieb:


> Oder is euch das wurscht, weil ihr im Zweifelsfall sowieso nicht wartet?
> 
> Grüße
> Michel



Gut erkannt.  

Nee, ich bzw. der Langsamste bestimmt  das Tempo und da ich mit meinem Scott unterwegs sein werde und es durch ein neues Fahrwerk noch etwas schwerer gemacht habe, blöd wie ich bin, wird das Tempo wirklich moderat werden. Das einzige Ziel wird sein, Düren vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zu erreichen.  

Ich bin über jedes neue Gesicht froh, immer die selben alten Köppe sind auf die Dauer eher unschön.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Der Einzige, der häkeln würde, wäre Herr Hammelhetzer. Und zwar seinen Strick nach der ersten ernsthaften Steigung.



Jetzt bin ich echt entäuscht von deiner nicht vermuteten geistigen Inkompetenz. Der Post bezog sich auf öffentliche Dialoge zwischen Herrn Delgado und Herrn Hammelhetzer von Gestern und hat mit Frau Solanum eigentlich nur mittelbar zu tun. Frau Solanum hat's denke ich auch genauso verstanden.

Einige Leute scheinen aber als ganz persönliche und intime Geheiminformation zu werten, was man zwei oder drei Unterforen in epischer Breite weltweit nachlesen kann. Auch glaube ich nicht, dass Herr Delgado jedwede selbsternannte Tigerschützer braucht    (in dem Fall nicht OAS).

Deppen.


----------



## mikkael (11. August 2007)

Hmm, hardcore Teilnahme für hardcore Wetter für eine hardcore Strecke, 100% weicheifrei.. 

Herr Sonntag eben, nix McSundae! 

*Epic, we come..*

Mikele, wie bist du _filmtechnisch_ ausgerüstet?


----------



## kringfingel (11. August 2007)

ok, ich bin dabei 

Der von dir angegebene Zug ist zwar laut bahn.de kein RE sondern eine RB, aber ich denk wir meinen den gleichen. Ich werd 8:11 am HBf einsteigen.

Falls es da mehrere Fahrradabteile gibt werd ich versuch das vorderste zu nehmen.

Gilt das Angebot zur Mitfahrt mit dem Jobticket noch oder ist das schon weg?

Ich schick noch meine Handynummer per PN, falls was auch immer ist, deine stand ja schon da.

Gibts noch irgendwas, was ich wissen sollte? Muss ich mich schick machen, weil gefilmt wird? 

ick freu mir
bis morgen
michel


----------



## Derk (11. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich will morgen auch von Blankenheim-Wald aus eine Runde fahren.

Ich fahre mit dem Wagen dahin und könnte einen Eurer Mitfahrer (mit Rad) problemlos zu Eurem Startort mitnehmen. 
Ich fahre hier in Rodenkirchen allerdings schon so gegen 8:00 Uhr los.

Interessierte mögen sich hier per PN oder per e-mail *vor 18:00 Uhr *(danach bleibt mein PC ausgeschaltet) melden zwecks näherer Absprache.

Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich echt entäuscht von deiner nicht vermuteten geistigen Inkompetenz.



Ah ja, ich bin also geistig inkompetent, nur weil ich nicht die Beiträge des Herren Hetzer verfolge. Ich frage mich, in welchem Paralleluniversum du lebst. Ich empfehle dir dringend professionelle Hilfe. Wenigstens warst du so konsequent und hast dich abgemeldet. Falls ich eine Tour für grenzdebile, alte Männer ausschreibe, bist du herzlich eingeladen.

Kopfschüttelnd

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Mikele, wie bist du _filmtechnisch_ ausgerüstet?



Garnicht, weil meine Kamera an akutem Wackelkontakt leidet, in der Filmklinik liegt und auf baldige Genesung hofft. 

Bin heute spontan den S Weg in one go, no stop gefahren. Scheize, war das anstrengend, morgen wird sich ausgeruht.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2007)

kringfingel schrieb:


> ok, ich bin dabei
> 
> schön
> 
> ...



Guckst du rot


----------



## supasini (11. August 2007)

ich steige ja in EU ein - kauft jemand ein Schönes WE-Ticket mit Radmitnahme (würde sich für die Kölner ja lohnen), ich würde mich dann ggf. angemessen für den Transport EU-Blankenheim beteiligen...
sonst hol ich mir in EU selber ein Ticket!
lg, martin


----------



## kringfingel (12. August 2007)

SUPERGEILE TOUR! Endlich mal richtig fahren und länger als ne Stunde. Vielen Dank, hat sehr viel Spass gemacht 

Und ich hoffe ihr seid inzwischen alle gut heim gekommen.

bis denn
michel


----------



## supasini (12. August 2007)

jau! 
in der ersten Stunde schon 623 Hm abgerissen und 21,3 km geschafft, danach konnten wir dann einen Gang zurückschalten, auch wenn das nicht nötig gewesen wäre! 
aber da alle fit genug waren, war's noch nicht mal ein Ausscheidungsrennen, irgendwie langweilig, wenn immer alle gemeinsam die Bergkuppe erreichen!
Trotzdem geiel, das nächste Mal selektiver oder anspruchsvollere Gegner, nicht wahr, Herr Sonntag?!

P.S. bei mir waren's am Schluss 106 km/1650 Hm - meine Frau hat mich 3 km hinter Kreuzau eingesammelt und wir haben ein schönes Ausflugsziel für das nächste WE gefunden (den ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz dort, blühende Heide...)


----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> jau!
> ...das nächste Mal selektiver oder anspruchsvollere Gegner, nicht war, Herr Sonntag?!


...oder samstags nicht in den Wupperbergen rumtreiben...


----------



## mikkael (12. August 2007)

100% weicheifrei, spongebob- und hummocklvoll, frei nach dem Motto der Hammeraner: Wenig scheiss labern und einfach hammerhart biken, auch mit einem Snowboardhelm!

Eifel ist echt geil!

*Hier meine Bilder des Tages im Album* (mit Diashow, Karousel usw)





Wahrscheinlich hat Ulli jetzt die 150 km voll und endlich zuhause angekommen. Hast ein Bier gut, Mann! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Vertexto (13. August 2007)

Das war mal wieder eine Super Tour mit super Leuten  
Und nur eine Panne auf 120 Km das ist schon spitze.
Danke Onkel Sonntag für die überaus abwechslungsreiche Tour.
Wenn es zeitlich klappen sollte bin ich beim nächsten mal wieder dabei.

@Supasini:
ich hatte nur 622Hm in der ersten Stunde,aber das liegt warscheinlich daran das du 1m größer bist als ich  

Bis bald
Gerd


----------



## supasini (13. August 2007)

ich vermute eher, dass durch deine höhere (Muskel-)Masse die Federung auf den Anhöhen stärker komprimiert wird und du deshalb weniger Hm hattest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (13. August 2007)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Wenn es zeitlich klappen sollte bin ich beim nächsten mal wieder dabei.



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, bitte noch einmal und dann an einem Termin, wo ich auch kann


----------



## hummock (13. August 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat Ulli jetzt die 150 km voll und endlich zuhause angekommen.



Hallo Eifeldrivers,

superschöne Tour gestern bei superschönem Wetter 
Ich hatte schon bei Ausstieg aus der Bahn massig Höhenmeter,
werde aber das nächstemal mein Bike ins Gepäcknetz legen (ist ja höher)
dann kommen noch mehr zusammen.Und das schon nach einer 3/4Std.

So jetzt meine Daten: 1982hm auf 158km 

habe um 21.00Uhr unter der Dusche gestanden 

Schöne Bilder Mikkael 

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour zum gemeinsammen
Höhenmeterhammeln äää ich meine sammeln

MfG
Uli


----------



## Derk (13. August 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> 100% weicheifrei, spongebob- und hummocklvoll, frei nach dem Motto der Hammeraner: Wenig scheiss labern und einfach hammerhart biken, auch mit einem Snowboardhelm!
> 
> Eifel ist echt geil!
> 
> ...


 
Was Ihr da , "Scheiß" oder kein "Scheiß" gelabert  habt, das habe ich nicht verstanden, wohl aber hörte ich Euer Labern minutenlang, bevor Ihr dann im Express  an der Olef-Talsperre an mir vorbei rauschtet.

Im übrigen kann ichkaum glauben, dass Ihr den Aufstieg zur Wildenburg ganz im Sattel, also nicht schiebend, geschafft habt, wie  die Bilder vorgeben.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## mikkael (13. August 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Was Ihr da , "Scheiß" oder kein "Scheiß" gelabert  habt, das habe ich nicht verstanden..


Das hat eine gaaaanz tiefe Bedeutung... 

*Schieben?*  Ich bitte Dich!


----------



## supasini (13. August 2007)

weitere Infos nur per PN!
oder lies die letzte Seite dieses Freds und denk dir deinen Teil  - war aber ziemlich lustisch!


----------



## GeDe (13. August 2007)

Im übrigen kann ichkaum glauben, dass Ihr den Aufstieg zur Wildenburg ganz im Sattel, also nicht schiebend, geschafft habt, wie  die Bilder vorgeben.

Gruß
Derk[/QUOTE]

Wenn du den Trail meinst, der, vom Wanderweg abgehend, aufwärts vor der Wildenburg am Parkplatz auskommt, geht ganz gut. 

Grüsse 
GeDe


----------



## supasini (13. August 2007)

naja, an einer Stelle musste ich schon in den Wiegetritt gehen...


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> naja, an einer Stelle musste ich schon in den Wiegetritt gehen...


...genau, an der Stelle vorne aufs Kleine schalten war zu umständlich...


----------



## supasini (13. August 2007)

@ enrgy  alter mann, du verstehst mich wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (14. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> @ enrgy  alter mann, du verstehst mich wirklich


Die *Chemie* stimmt!


----------



## on any sunday (15. August 2007)

Dieses Jahr keine DVD, dafÃ¼r ein paar Nachgedanken.

*Eifel Cross Reloaded*







Trotz mehr oder weniger erfreulichen Absagen , machte sich eine sechskÃ¶pfige Gruppe aus alten SÃ¤cken, bewÃ¤hrten KrÃ¤ften und Neulingen auf, die Matrix, hier im folgenden Eifel genannt, zu durchqueren. Schon am Bahnhof Blankenheim Wald 






machte dieser seinen Namen alle Ehre und lockte mit einem kleinen FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckstrail. Ideales Tourenwetter wurde simuliert und ohne besondere Vorkommnisse durch die diversen Spielarten der Eifellandschaft geradelt. 

Den ersten erwÃ¤hnenswerten Defekt der Matrix musste Herr Sonntag erleben. Auch viel Federweg schÃ¼tzt vor Bachsturz nicht und so entledigte sich der Panzer erst seines Fahrers und dann des GPS. 






Dank des aufgewÃ¼hlten Wassers wurde das neue FreizeitvergnÃ¼gen âStein oder GPSâ gespielt. Die Erkenntnis daraus: GPS ist wasserdicht, der wasserdichte Rucksack auch und die flammneuen Schuhe sind sogar beidseitig wasserdicht.

Von Agent Derk wurde angezweifelt, dass der reale Trail zur Wildenburg nur virtuell fahrenderweise bewÃ¤ltigbar ist. LÃ¤cherlich.  






Vorbei an den tÃ¤uschend echt wirkenden Eau de Olef, machte die Plauschgruppe Boden gut, konnte aber nur knapp Agent Derk entkommen. 






In Reifferscheid erfreute wieder die hervorragende Pflasterstein- und Burgsimulation das Auge






aber noch immer wurde der Verfahrdefekt nach dem geografisch HÃ¶hepunkt der Strecke nicht behoben. Dies bescherte der Truppe idyllische TÃ¼mpel und eine erstaunlich realistische Schlammpackung. 

An der Perlbachtalsperre war rasten und rosten angesagt, um danach Dank perfekter Panzersimulation Ã¼ber die Trails rund um Monschau zu gleiten.

In Hammer wurde gesucht, aber keiner hÃ¤ngender Weise gefunden






dafÃ¼r aber wieder ein Fehler in der Matrix, Trail bergauf, der erst vor Erkensruhr behoben werden konnte. 











Nach dem Motto âJeder ist seines GlÃ¼ckes Schmidt, wurde allerdings derselbige Hammer noch am Anstieg aus der Rurtalsperre gefunden.






Auch im Kalltal 






und im letzten Anstieg nach Kleinhau wurde das Schlagwerkzeug nicht vermisst, woraufhin Herr Supasini die Sammlung seiner HÃ¶henmeter fÃ¼r vollstÃ¤ndig erklÃ¤rte und Richtung Heimat und LebensabschnittsgefÃ¤hrtin abbog. 

Der Rescht freute sich noch Ã¼ber ein paar waldige Abfahrten und das simulierte GefÃ¤lle, das half, DÃ¼ren im lockeren Kurbeldrehen zu erreichen. Herr Hummock zog es auch Richtung Heimat und Herr Vertexto versuchte seine Angetraute im DÃ¼rener Strassendschungel zu finden.

Die letzten drei Muskeltiere, Herr kringfingel, mikkael und Sonntag, vertrauten auf die Deutsche Bahn und trafen trotzdem unversehrt in KÃ¶lle ein.

Danke an den Paparzo mikkael fÃ¼r die digitale Dokumentation dieses feinen Ausfluges und an die leidensfÃ¤higen Mitfahrer. So muss Mountainbike sein, und nicht anders. 

Wiederholung in 2008 ???????


----------



## mikkael (15. August 2007)

Sehr schöner Bericht, Mr Sonntag! 

Es war eine richtig geile Tour mit super Leuten. Ich abonniere die Tour, das Jobticket bis auf Widerruf und buche gleich einen festen ungefährdeten Parkplatz in Köln/Esch. 

VG Mikkael

PS. Ausserdem, sieh es positiv: Die wasserdichten Socken haben weiterhin ihre Existenzberechtigung!


----------



## on any sunday (15. August 2007)

Training Days. Ich brauch doch die Kilometer.  

*Rund um Kürten (K-Weg) am 18.08, so gegen 12 Uhr am ollen Schöllerhof.*

Geboten wird als Einstieg ein Teil der guten alten Dhünntalsperre, danach wird ein K gekauft und diesem auf allen möglichen und unmöglichen Gegenständen über Berg und Tal gefolgt. Sollte die Buchstabenjagd erfolgreich gewesen sein, trifft man wieder auf die Talsperre und darf als Nachtisch lecker Trail am Stück verspeisen. 

Gefahren wird meist auf Waldwegen, Asphalt und ein paar Trails sind auch dabei. Technisch nicht so herausfordernd, dafür halt schöne Blicke ins Bergische Hochland.

Streckenlänge: ca. 80 km, ca. 1500 Hm, gefühlte Hm können davon deutlich abweichen.  

Anmeldung K-Piranten


*Sieghöhenweg Nord am 19.08., so gegen 10 Uhr in Siegen auf dem Bahnhofsvorplatz.*

Auf den Spuren des nördlichen Sieghöhenweges von Siegen bis Hennef.

Tages Veranstaltung über dem Siegtal. Mehr oder weniger wird der Markierung (S) gefolgt und gehofft, das man sich irgendwie der Siegmündung nähert. 

Gefahren wird meist auf Waldwegen, Asphalt und ein paar Trails sind auch dabei. Technisch nicht so herausfordernd, dafür schöne Blicke übers Siegtal und die benachbarten Höhenzüge.

Kondition sollte reichlich mitgebracht werden, es sind ca. 110 km und 2000 HM bis Hennef zu vernichten.

Es gibt aber auch öfters die Möglichkeit, bei akuter Unlust ins Siegtal abzufahren und per Bahn sein Zuhause oder Auto anzusteuern.

Ich fahre ab Köln HBF mit dem RE 4897 um 8:23 Uhr nach Siegen und hätte auf meiner Tanzkarte, äh Jobticket noch einen Platz frei.

Anmeldung Nie mehr Siegen

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## hummock (15. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Training Days.
> 
> Auf den Spuren des nördlichen Sieghöhenweges von Siegen bis Hennef.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

wenn der Platz noch frei ist übernehme ich diesen gerne.

Gruß
Uli


----------



## talybont (15. August 2007)

Moin,

überlege ja fast, ob ich eine oder beide Touren mitfahre. War ja ewig nicht mehr mit dem bösen alten Mann unterwegs  

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kringfingel (15. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Training Days. Ich brauch doch die Kilometer.



wow, du willst es aber wissen, he? 

Hört sich beides super an, dann muss ich ja meine Höhenmeter am Wochenende doch nich alleine sammeln. Is noch nich ganz sicher, aber wahrscheinlich bin ich an beiden Tagen dabei 

Nur Mist, schon wieder zu spät für das Jobticket 


lg
michel


----------



## Handlampe (16. August 2007)

Sieghöhenweg.....höhrt sisch jut an.

Ich weiß nur nicht ob ich am Sonntag aus der Koje komme, da ich am Vortag auf eine Hochzeit eingeladen bin.

Wenn ich es schaffe, steige ich wohl in Hennef zu.


----------



## mikkael (16. August 2007)

Wenn alles glatt läuft, werde ich übermorgen früh zu den Eidgenossen stossen, gepanzert und gut gelaunt, quasi ready to rock. Wenn nicht, bleibe ich hier und bin - wie immer - am Samstag rechtzeitig am Start. 

Hoffe, dass dann etwas von der guten Laune übrig bleibt! 

VG Mikkael


PS: _Mühsam zu erwähnen, dass dem Family Man leider nur einen Tag bei den je-100-km-Sa-So-Kombination zur Auswahl steht._


----------



## Enrgy (16. August 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...da ich am Vortag auf eine Hochzeit eingeladen bin...


...schon wieder?!


----------



## on any sunday (16. August 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> PS: _Mühsam zu erwähnen, dass dem Family Man leider nur einen Tag bei den je-100-km-Sa-So-Kombination zur Auswahl steht._



Hey Family Man, weiss deine Family, was du in der Schweiz vorhast?  Wenn es klappt, viel Spaß und Grüße an unseren La Palma Guide. Nächstes Jahr will ich fit und unverbittert über die Lava surfen.  

Hasta la vista

Mikele


----------



## on any sunday (16. August 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sieghöhenweg.....höhrt sisch jut an.
> 
> Ich weiß nur nicht ob ich am Sonntag aus der Koje komme, da ich am Vortag auf eine Hochzeit eingeladen bin.
> 
> Wenn ich es schaffe, steige ich wohl in Hennef zu.



Alles eine Frage der Selbstkontrolle, halt vor dem letzten schlechten Bier aufhören und Prioritäten setzen.  Wäre schön, mal wieder mit der Lampe zu fahren.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (16. August 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> überlege ja fast, ob ich eine oder beide Touren mitfahre. War ja ewig nicht mehr mit dem bösen alten Mann unterwegs
> 
> ...



böse kannst du schon lange streichen.


----------



## talybont (16. August 2007)

Also So. geht zu etwa 70% klar. Steige in Hennef zu (sind von mir daheim nur 12 km). Werden uns dann schon in der Bahn sehen. Melde mich vorher telefonisch (wenn nicht, bin ich auch nicht da).
Sa. bin ich nicht dabei, scheue etwas die Anfahrt zum Schöllerhof. Klar, bin ich früher auch nach Feierabend hingefahren, sitze aber heute schon mehr als genug im Auto.


----------



## mikkael (16. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ..halt vor dem letzten schlechten Bier aufhören und Prioritäten setzen..


..etwas Ironie aber null Sarkasmus. ***Bescheinigt***


----------



## mikkael (16. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ..weiss deine Family, was du in der Schweiz vorhast?


Im Gegensatz zu unseren SaSo100, geht sie meistens davon aus, dass ich rechtzeitig zum Abendessen erscheine! (_ein Arm mehr oder weniger spiel dabei keine Rolle_)  

Der Kühlschrankdeko kommt per Post!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (16. August 2007)

ich wäre auch gerne dabei sa, so oder saso - kann ich aber erst sehr kurzfristig entscheiden (so fände ich interessanter, ist bei uns aber pfarrfest und ich bin von 1/2 1 bis 4 in der bierbude eingeteilt - und weil ich erst dannach zum radeln kommen werde muss ich dann stundenlang sprüdelchen trinken 
aber vielleicht geht's ja doch, hauptsache, mir kommt keine wolle in die speichen...


----------



## kringfingel (17. August 2007)

Ich werde morgen von Nippes aus zum Schöllerhof aufbrechen um bei der K-Tour mitzufahren. Gibts noch jemanden, der aus der Kölner Stadt aufbricht?

Überlege grade noch ob ich mit Auto komplett anreise oder die Bahn bis BergischGladbach nehme und von da mitm Rad hin fahre..

Grüße
Michel


----------



## on any sunday (17. August 2007)

Wenn du morgen um 11:30 in Pesch zum Aldi kommst, sammle ich dich auf. Sind von Nippes so ca. 10 km.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## kringfingel (17. August 2007)

super, dann komm ich da hin. bis morgen

michel


----------



## Schnegge (18. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> *Sieghöhenweg Nord am 19.08., so gegen 10 Uhr in Siegen auf dem Bahnhofsvorplatz.*
> 
> Auf den Spuren des nördlichen Sieghöhenweges von Siegen bis Hennef.
> 
> ...



Hi, bin dabei  

Ich werde auch am HBF einsteigen.
Wie sieht es allgemein mit Tickets aus? Wer fährt alles mit der Bahn (auch später zusteigend) und brauch noch ein Ticket? Das billigste wird wohl das SchönerTagTicket für 29,5 für 5 Personen sein (Einzelticket kostet 22). Dann kommt wohl noch das bike-Ticket (3,5) für jeden dazu. Also wer ist mit dabei und wer bezahlt? Ich würde vorstrecken (bikeTicket besorgt jeder selbst), wenn ich weiß das mindestens einer mit auf dem Ticket fährt.

Gruß
Jörg

p.s. Da ich gleich unterwegs bin, werde ich erst morgenfrüh wieder ins Forum schauen.


----------



## kringfingel (19. August 2007)

moin schnegge. ich hab auch noch kein ticket, also ich wär bei dem gruppenticket dabei.

falls du das noch liest antworte mal kurz, ansonsten ruf ich dich gleich nochmal an.

michel


----------



## Schnegge (19. August 2007)

kringfingel schrieb:


> moin schnegge. ich hab auch noch kein ticket, also ich wär bei dem gruppenticket dabei.
> 
> falls du das noch liest antworte mal kurz, ansonsten ruf ich dich gleich nochmal an.
> 
> michel



gelesen!


----------



## on any sunday (22. August 2007)

Das war ein ausgefülltes Wochenende im Zeichen der etwas längeren Touren für den anspruchsvollen Mountainbiker.  

*Auf der Suche nach dem eiligen K-Weg Rund um Kürten* wurde ich von den Damen und Herren RICO, Pardus, Ninaskateson und kringfingel begleitet. Leider mußte sich Herr Pardus schon an der Dhünntalsperre von uns samt seines Ausfallendes verabschieden. Ist aber mit dem unfreiwilligen Singelspeeder noch gut zum Auto gekommen. 

Der Rest folgte dem Guido über die diversen Auf- und Abs des Bergischen Landes, es wurden noch ein paar schöne Abschnitte des K-Wegs gefunden, die bei der Erstbefahrung unfreiwillig links liegen gelassen wurden. Am Ende sparte man sich eine Schleife und konnte so die restlichen Körner schneller auf dem Linnefe Trail verballern. Hoffentlich war die Tour für Nina nicht zu unsportlich.  

Am Ende standen ca. 80 km und 1400 Hm auf der Uhr.


Der eigentliche Höhepunkt wurde aber am Sonntag mit dem *nördlichen Sieghöhenweg *erreicht. Mitleiden wollten die Herren hummock, RICO, kringfingel, Schnegge.

Quasi eine Generalprobe für die geplanten  Alpencrosse Anfang September, allerdings mit unterschiedlicher Besetzung und Lokalität.  

Es war erstaunlich pannenfrei, die Mitfahrer wollten sich eindeutig mehr quälen als der Guide und fuhren jede der zahlreichen fiesen Steigungen rauf, quälten sich durch den teilweise vorhandenen Schlamm und ließen sich nicht durch die plötzlichen Wendemanövern des Vorfahrers beirren. Auch zu einer längeren Rast war Zeit, das Wetter spielte mit und machte erst den "Just in Time" Zug in Hennef nass. 

Am Ende standen ca. 110 km und 2300 Hm hinter den Höhenweglern, eindeutig keine Feierabendrunde.  

Bilder gibts nur vom letzten Jahr.

Von beiden Touren der GPS Track im GPX Format im Anhang.

Gut Nächtle.

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (22. August 2007)

Für die Belgienliebhaber: Marathon in Houfflaize am Sonntag. Hardcore MTB vom Feinsten.www.houffamarathon.be

Ich hatte vor, mit Herrn hummock schon am Samstag gen Belgien aufzubrechen, so gegen 11.00 Uhr, und eine kleine Runde zum warmfahren zu drehen. Geplant ist eine Übernachtung auf dem Campingplatz, Zelt mit Schlafplätze für 6 Leute vorhanden, grillen oder Essen gehen, Vernichtung von Kaltgetränken und Führen von feinsinnigen Gesprächen.   Also jemand Interesse an Fango und Gran Sassi?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (22. August 2007)

Hi Mr Sunday,
ich hatte auch überlegt da mitzumachen, ich würde aber in dem Fall sonntag früh um 6h00 von hier losfahren. Wäre dann ganz praktisch wenn du schon dort bist und anmeldung+startunterlage besorgen kannst, denn die Anmeldung vorort ist scheinbar nur samstag möglich. Dann könnten wir uns uns am start treffen.
Wochenendeplanung ist aber noch nicht definitiv, ich melde mich dann noch. Kannst du mir notfalls Deine Handynummer per PN schicken?
@Krampe: würdest du mitkommen?
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Happy_User (22. August 2007)

Das wird ja denne eine gemischte Runde. HAbe mich auch angemeldet. Kann allerdings am Samstag noch nicht, da Freitag noch Sommerparty in der Firma. 
Somit sieht man sich denne am Sonntag. Kann mich schwach erinnern, dass der Jörg wohl auch fahren wollte. Geniesst Ihr alle die lockere Warmrunde von 120 km?? Oder Kurzstrecke??

Grüße 

 HU

PS: Hat hier noch jemand Lust, die EM in St. Wendel mitzufahren? Ende September?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. August 2007)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Somit sieht man sich denne am Sonntag. Kann mich schwach erinnern, dass der Jörg wohl auch fahren wollte. Geniesst Ihr alle die lockere Warmrunde von 120 km?? Oder Kurzstrecke??



Klar fahr ich mit. Bin doch schon Wochen angemeldet und habe bezahlt. Glaubst Du ich schenke den Belgiern ohne Gegenleistung meine schönen deutschen EURO´s   Fahr die 90er Altherrenrunde auf meinem ollen Hardtail. Einen neuen Reifen für die Kindertrails in den Ardennen investier ich auch nicht mehr  
Ich fahr Sonntag morgen gegen 06:00 Uhr vdh los. Wir sehen uns  




Happy_User schrieb:


> PS: Hat hier noch jemand Lust, die EM in St. Wendel mitzufahren? Ende September?



Können wir drüber reden. Da bin ich gerade von meinem Malle-Biketrip zurück.
Ich halte es mal im Auge.

VG

Jörg


----------



## Ninaskateson (23. August 2007)

Hey on any sunday....

nein, mir war es nicht zu unsportlich! Habe mein neues Rad eingeweiht...es auch für lange Touren als ausgezeichnet befunden....
Meine anfänglichen Bedenken, dass die mir noch unbekannten Herrschaften eventuell mit submaximalem Pulsverhalten durch die Wälder pflügen würden, bestätigten sich - Euch sei Dank! - nicht.
Wenns terminlich passt, würde ich weitere Touren mit Euch nicht verschmähen.
Beim nächsten Mal habe ich aber definitiv mehr Eßbares dabei!
Dir nochmal Dank und allzeit arbeitswillige Radlerbeine....
Gruß von Nina


----------



## Happy_User (23. August 2007)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Klar fahr ich mit. Bin doch schon Wochen angemeldet und habe bezahlt. Glaubst Du ich schenke den Belgiern ohne Gegenleistung meine schönen deutschen EURO´s   Fahr die 90er Altherrenrunde auf meinem ollen Hardtail. Einen neuen Reifen für die Kindertrails in den Ardennen investier ich auch nicht mehr
> Ich fahr Sonntag morgen gegen 06:00 Uhr vdh los. Wir sehen uns
> 
> 
> ...


Ne denne. st. wendel: Melderücktrittsversicherung 1,50  ;-) Hat was.

Mit den reifen würde ich noch einmal drüber schlafen. geiz ist nicht immer geil. 

grüße

 HU


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. August 2007)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Ne denne. st. wendel: Melderücktrittsversicherung 1,50  ;-) Hat was.



Oh ha, ich hätte ja max. 08 Std. 50 Min Zeit für die 120 KM. Das ist nen bisschen knapp für mich  Ich warte noch etwas ab. Mal sehen wie es mir am Sonntag und dann in Daun ergeht.



Happy_User schrieb:


> Mit den reifen würde ich noch einmal drüber schlafen. geiz ist nicht immer geil.



Warum den abgefahrenen Hinterreifen tauschen ? Das gibt weniger Rollwiderstand  


@ OAS, 
Hallo Micha, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgens irgendwo. Welche Strecke willst Du fahren ? Jungspuntrunde oder Altherrenrunde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kringfingel (23. August 2007)

Ninaskateson schrieb:


> Hey on any sunday....
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal habe ich aber definitiv mehr Eßbares dabei!



unsere völlig selbstlosen Angebote wolltest du ja nicht annehmen 
Hab am Ende dann einen Riegel wieder mit nach Hause genommen.

lg
michel


----------



## on any sunday (23. August 2007)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> @ OAS,
> Hallo Micha, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgens irgendwo. Welche Strecke willst Du fahren ? Jungspuntrunde oder Altherrenrunde ?



Falls ich dich noch erkenne.  Die Altherrenrunde über 90 km mit Panzer. Fahr du ruhig mit dem Haarteil, ist ja alles flach und sandig dort.  Ach, was ich noch sagen wollte, fand ich übrigens hoch amüsant, das du erst vor kurzem die Luxemburgische Schweiz entdeckt hast.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Manni (23. August 2007)

Hallo Herr Sonntag,
ich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig ob und wann ich nach Belgien fahre. Aber vor Samstag Abend klappt es leider nicht. Jedenfalls gut zu wissen, dass ihr auch mit dem Panzer unterwegs seit. Ich versuche mal auf die 90 km Runde zu wechseln und melde mich dann morgen noch mal. 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Krampe (23. August 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Hi Mr Sunday,
> ich hatte auch überlegt da mitzumachen, ich würde aber in dem Fall sonntag früh um 6h00 von hier losfahren. Wäre dann ganz praktisch wenn du schon dort bist und anmeldung+startunterlage besorgen kannst, denn die Anmeldung vorort ist scheinbar nur samstag möglich. Dann könnten wir uns uns am start treffen.
> Wochenendeplanung ist aber noch nicht definitiv, ich melde mich dann noch. Kannst du mir notfalls Deine Handynummer per PN schicken?
> @Krampe: würdest du mitkommen?
> ...



Ja ich will auch zu den Belgischen Pfifferlingen fahren . Aber nur die 90km, ich denke das reicht für mich aus.
Wir könnten ja zusammen fahren , was meinst du?
Ich denke man kann noch vor Ort nennen oder? 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Falls ich dich noch erkenne.  Die Altherrenrunde über 90 km mit Panzer. Fahr du ruhig mit dem Haarteil, ist ja alles flach und sandig dort.



Klar erkennst Du mich noch. Dick und rund wie immer. Trete in der > 95Kg Klasse an   Würde auch lieber Panzer fahren aber das steht in der Schneifel und ich fahre deswegen nicht extra dorthin. Habe dies WE hier Verpflichtungen     


on any sunday schrieb:


> Ach, was ich noch sagen wollte, fand ich übrigens hoch amüsant, das du erst vor kurzem die Luxemburgische Schweiz entdeckt hast.



Schön das ich Dich zum schmunzeln gebracht habe   Ich kann halt nicht überall sein. Aber das beste ist ja, hätte ich diesen Crossfahrer nicht unterwegs auf einer Tour getroffen, der mir davon erzählt hat, wüßte ich da heute noch nichts von   Genau wie die Gerolsteiner Dolomiten. War auch Zufall  

VG

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (28. August 2007)

So, ich hoffe alle Beteiligten haben Belgien überlebt.   Samstags war noch lockeres Warmfahren über die bestens ausgeschilderte Strecke 3 angesagt. Sonntag war Schluß mit Lustig. Wie immer gnadenlos: Wasserdurchfahrten, Matsch, Bachlängsfahrten, Schiefer, Schotter, hochprozentige Auf- und Abfahrten und immer noch ein Schleifchen mehr.  90 km waren vollkommen ausreichend, bei den letzten Steigungen hatte ich ein dringendes Bedürfnis nach mindestens 400 ccm in einer leckeren Verbrennungsmaschine, ehrlich gesagt eigentlich die ganze Runde.  

Schade nur, das nicht mehr bekannte Gesichter daraus ein ganzes Wochende gemacht haben. So mußte ich alleine mit Freund hummock beim nächtlichen Speisen über die essentiellen Dinge des Labens philosophieren, z.B. Machen Schnecken langsam, wenn man sie am Vorabend verspeist?  

Ein langes Wochende in Houffalize ist auf jeden Fall in Planung, wird aber wohl dieses Jahr terminlich nicht mehr klappen.

Aurewahr, wie der Belgier sagt. 

Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sonntag war Schluß mit Lustig. Wie immer gnadenlos: Wasserdurchfahrten, Matsch, Bachlängsfahrten, Schiefer, Schotter, hochprozentige Auf- und Abfahrten und immer noch ein Schleifchen mehr.



Hallo Micha,

ich habe dich Sonntag morgen unter anderem auf dem Zeltplatz unterhalb des Marktplatz und Sonntag nachmittag nach meiner Zieldurchfahrt gesucht. Bist Du eigentlich gefahren  Finde dich in keiner Ergebnisliste   Ich bin so gegen 17:30 Uhr abgehauen. Strecke war der Oberhammer  
So erging es mir

VG

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (28. August 2007)

Böse Unterstellung, natürlich bin ich gefahren, hatte mich nur verkleidet.  







Nee, wollte eigentlich auf der Nummer von Herrn Badehose fahren, der aber für die 120er gemeldet war. Dann hat mir noch die falsche Nr. gegeben und bin nur die 90er gefahren und habe kurz vor Schluß auf Vorschlag meines GPS  die restlichen 4 km verweigert.  Habe also keine Beweise, außer GPS Track und dem hier.  

Wascher marsch!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> und habe kurz vor Schluß auf Vorschlag meines GPS  die restlichen 4 km verweigert.



Besser war das  Wahrscheinlich bist Du kurz nachdem 5 KM Schild rechts abgebogen wo wir noch links die ganzen Rampen hoch mußten  



on any sunday schrieb:


> Wascher marsch!



Irgendwie sieht meine Flußdurchfahrt dynamischer aus  







VG


----------



## supasini (17. September 2007)

Hi Micha,
ich hab die nächste Ausbaustufe für dein Rad gefunden - Modell "Winterpokal-Senioren Eier-Schaukel":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (20. September 2007)

Eigentlich bin ich ja im Moment bikemüde , 

aber ein alter Bikegefährte   hat mich überredet, am kommenden Samstag nach Luxemburg zu fahren und ab Echternach die Luxemburgische Schweiz unsicher zu machen. Wer Lust auf bizarre Sandsteingebilde, technisch anspruchsvolle Trails, Treppen, lenkerbreite Schluchten und reichlich Spaß hat, der kann sich uns anschließen. Der weite Anfahrtsweg lohnt sich, sozusagen Nideggen in ganz lang und technisch verbessert.  

Abfahrt in Esch um 9:30, Ankunft in Echternach so gegen 11:00 Uhr.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2007)

Falls ich in Luxemburg nicht in die Schlucht stürze. 

Lockere Sommerabschlußfahrt über die schönsten Trails des bergischen Hochlandes mit Onkel Sunday am Sunday den 23.09. Start um 13:00 Uhr ab Burscheid.

Abschlußfahrer bitte hier eintragen

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Manni (22. September 2007)

Hallo Michael,
dein Alpencross hat scheinbar auch den letzten schmerzfreien Biker abgeschreckt   Wenn es sich einrichten läßt werde ich mich erbarmen und dich wenigstens für 2-3 Stündchen begleiten. Entscheidet sich aber erst morgen früh - falls du nach der Tour heute überhaupt noch Lust hast  


Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (23. September 2007)

Das Wochenende war Balsam für alte, müde Bikeveteranen.

Der jährliche Veteranenausflug in die Schweiz, ok, die luxemburgische  , war wieder sehr fein, einer der Höhepunkt war der Applaus  von einer holländischen Wandergruppe. Nein, ich habe keine niederländischen Produkte geraucht.  Hier ist der Beweis

Die Bergische Sommerabschlußfahrt wurde doch keine Soloveranstaltung; die Herren Manni, Vertexto und NoMercy begleiteten den alten Mann über die sonnendurchfluteten Trials, die zwar voller als üblich waren, aber Probleme gab es keine, Applaus allerdings auch nicht.  

Gut Nächtle.

Mikele


----------



## on any sunday (29. September 2007)

Eine weitere Sunday Driver Video Produktion, um den regnerischen Samstag zu versüssen Trailen in der Luxemburgischen Schweiz

Ja, ja, ich sollte lieber am AlpenX arbeiten, tu ich ja, aber der Kölner Stromausfall hat mein Windoof zerstört und größere Reparaturarbeiten waren notwendig.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## black (29. September 2007)

super vid...

beim nä mal bin ich dabei...


----------



## Handlampe (29. September 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Eine weitere Sunday Driver Video Produktion, um den regnerischen Samstag zu versüssen Trailen in der Luxemburgischen Schweiz



Waow...ich bin begeistert. Nimmst du uns das nächste Mal mit.

ICH WILL DA HIN


----------



## black (29. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Waow...ich bin begeistert. Nimmst du uns das nächste Mal mit.
> 
> ICH WILL DA HIN



dito ...


----------



## on any sunday (1. Oktober 2007)

Ok, der nächste Luxemburgtermin wird nicht so kurzfristig angesetzt, wird aber eine Einladungsveranstaltung mit den üblichen Verdächtigen. Für einen öffentlichen Termin halte ich Luxemburg für nicht so geeignet, nacher fallen noch irgendwelche Hammel in die Schlucht.  Gute Fahrtechnik ist Voraussetzung, wäre ein Fescht für Herrn Enrgy. Außerdem machen die Trails nur bei längere Trockenheit Spaß, sonst wird es auf den nassen Steinen, Wurzeln und Treppen nur ein übles Gerutsche. 

Da der kleine USA Ausflug mit mikkael leider abgesagt wurde, werde ich mich für ein paar Tage zum Lago Iseo verabschieden, dolce vita mit artgerechter Bewegung motorbetriebener Geländefahrzeuge.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Außerdem machen die Trails nur bei längere Trockenheit Spaß, sonst wird es auf den nassen Steinen, Wurzeln und Treppen nur ein übles Gerutsche.



Stimmt, aber selbst im Sommer sind sie meistens nie ganz trocken und teilweise stark vermoost. Denk an mich wenn ihr dort fahrt  

Viel Spaß am Lago Iseo

VG

Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... wäre ein Fescht für Herrn Enrgy...



Wäre zum Feschtmahl bereit, wenn die Länge und Hm der Tour nicht zu exorbitant werden... 

Viel Spaß beim Gasgeben! Bitte bring diesmal weder Bilder noch Filme oder einen Bericht mit - ich kanns nicht mehr ertragen, du alter Folterknecht!


----------



## Miss Neandertal (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Michael,

whauuu!!! wahnsinn, was du da aufgetan hast. Tolles Video - macht neidisch 
Weiß jetzt schon, wo ich im Frühjahr mit Jürgen hinfahren werde 

Übrigens waren wir neulich ein paar Tage in der Pfalz und sind den Traumtrail   abgefahren. Wir sagen natürlich auch niemandem, wo genau das ist 

Hast du nicht Lust, am 13. 10. bei uns durch die "Efringhauser Schweiz" zu fahren - kommen tolle Leute mit; sozusagen, die Crême de la Crême


----------



## mikkael (10. Oktober 2007)

So, Mr Old man,

die URL des Forums habe ich nicht vergessen. 

Deine Standardbegleitung hat sich wieder rehabilitiert und steht für wöchentliche Ausflüge zur Verfügung. Bin zwar noch nicht ganz fit, aber gewohnt leidensfähig alle mal.

Und: Hast du die _Luxemburg-Roadbook_ irgendwo, falls unanständige Nachfahrer den Kopierschutz knacken wollen?

Ahhm, noch etwas früh sicherlich, aber etwas noch, bevor ich's vergesse: Nimm bitte Ende Januar, Anfang Februar nichts vor, musst für mich auf La Palma 'ne Runde leiden. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (24. Oktober 2007)

Soderle, der Europa Roadtripp als Ersatz für den ausgefallenen Überseeaufenthalt ist geschafft. Wieder war der Wettergott mit den Doofen  indian summer at it best.

Erst entspanntes  Enduro- und Trial (Hallo Volker)  Wandern in den norditalienischen Bergen ab meiner empfehlenswerten Bleibe. Hotel Oasis Verde






mit einigen lichten Momenten. Die Bergkette gaaanz hinten müsste der Monte Baldo sein.






und dringend notwendigen Pausen.






aber immer im Auftrag des Herrn.  






Weitere feine Bilder: Enduro Lombardei 2007


Danach ging es in den Schwarzen Wald zum Andenken kaufen.  






und damit die motorlose Fortbewegung nicht zu kurz kommt, noch einen Abstecher in den Pfälzer Wald






Dahner Felsenland






und zu roten Alben  ,als Moab Ersatz.

und zum relaxten Schluss noch ein wenig Kultur zur Bärenjagd  nach Bärlin.







Mehr tierische Bilder: Zoo Berlin 2007








Leider ist das abgebildete Stangentier äußerst scheu und konnte nur unter schwersten Bedingungen abgelichtet werden, deshalb hier nur dieses seltene Beweisfoto im artgerechten Ambiente.  

Bis bald im Wald.

Michael


----------



## Solanum (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi onkel Sonntag ,

Du machts einfach immer wieder super geile Sachen!!! 

Grüße Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (24. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


>


----------



## checkb (24. Oktober 2007)

> und zum relaxten Schluss noch ein wenig Kultur zur Bärenjagd  nach Bärlin.



Da hättest Du ja mal was sagen können und wir hätten einen Sandride durch den Grunewald gemacht. Ick weess Berlin ist Kultur, Pils, Weib und Gesang.

checkb


----------



## on any sunday (24. Oktober 2007)

Tach och.

War ohne notwendiges Spochtgerät in der Metropole. Habe aber die grunewaldigen Trails mit Tante und Hund ausgiebig per pedes erkundet.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## jokomen (24. Oktober 2007)

Hey Mikele,

schön wieder von Dir zu hören.  Da hast Du ja Deinen Urlaub so richtig schön genossen.  
Ja, ja, was Du so alles erlebt hast.... Aber Stangentiere, die kein MTB fahren, sind doch äußerst langweilig.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Oktober 2007)

Rureifel Trails mit Herrn Sonntag am 1. November.

Großes Trailkino in der herbstlich bunten Hölle der Rureifel. Auf dem Rundkurs zwischen Großhau und Roetgen nehmen wir fast alle Trails mit, die uns vor die Linse kommen. Für Wurzelallergiker und Waldautobahnbenutzer Hardcore, also Altersfreigabe erst ab 18 Jahre.

Kinobesucher sollten in der Lage sein ca. 60 km und 1000 Hm zu bewältigen. 

Eintrittskarten bitte an der Kasse erwerben.

Hoffe auf ein volles Kino.  

Michael


----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2007)

hab mich mal vorbehaltlich der Freigabe eingetragen, hätt ich riesig Lust zu!  
(wenn mein Sohn mit will: da wäre dann ja ein Erziehungsberechtigter bei, das würde doch gehen, oder?)


----------



## Derk (29. Oktober 2007)

"Kinobesucher sollten in der Lage sein ca. 60 km und 1000 Hm zu bewältigen. "


Neue Strecke  ?

"Best of Rureifel-Trails"  ist doch wohl um 1/3 länger.


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> "Kinobesucher sollten in der Lage sein ca. 60 km und 1000 Hm zu bewältigen. "
> 
> Neue Strecke  ?
> 
> "Best of Rureifel-Trails"  ist doch wohl um 1/3 länger.



Immer diese Insiderfragen.  Nö, fahre die Trails nur in Gegenrichtung zum "Best of" und spare uns und mir das Kalltal. Falls natürlich die Mitfahrer mehr wollen, kein Problem.


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2007)

Einige Mitglieder dieser merkwürdigen Gemeinschaft gehen in der Eifel wandern ; andere verpennen die Gelegenheit, dort 160 km legal durch den Wald zu blasen  Enduro Kempenich 2007. Wenigstens auf der eigenen Runde vorbeigefahren und auf das nächste Jahr hoffen.

Apropo Runde, die Rureifel entwickelt sich ja.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Michael,

wir planen auch am DO mitzukommen, da wir ohnehin ein paar Tage in diese Ecke wollten - da wir aber nun einen Guide haben, wählen wir mal diese Variante  

Hast du denn auch eine Kuchenpause eingeplant oder muss ich das Backblech und meine Thermoskanne einpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi Annette,
Kuchen find ich gut  
ob Backblech oder Tüte ist mir egal


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2007)

Größere Pause ist in Roetgen geplant. Ich steuere meist die romantische und idyllisch gelegene Tankstelle an.  Schätze aber, das es im Ort auch Möglichkeiten zur gemeinsamen Aufnahme von Kuchen, sonstigen Genußmitteln und dummen Sprüchen gibt.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (30. Oktober 2007)

*PERFEKT !!!!*



  ​


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...das es im Ort auch Möglichkeiten zu dummen Sprüchen gibt.



...Broetgen in Roetgen?


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Broetgen in Roetgen?



Der ist ja noch älter als du.  

Und nun something different, ist ja kein Bericht von mir: Endurofahren in Bosnien, kommt heute abend um 23.10 in DMAX. Sieht landschaftlich sehr schick aus.


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2007)

aber da braucht doch niemand roetgen wegen zu werden, is doch gar nicht schlimm!

was mich ärgert/stutzig macht: sollen wir den ganzen Rest des Tages auf dumme Sprüche verzichten? müssen wir uns etwa beim Radfahren anstrengen?


----------



## jokomen (30. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Größere Pause ist in Roetgen geplant. Ich steuere meist die romantische und idyllisch gelegene Tankstelle an.


Ich hab`s doch gewusst, Dein Panzer verbraucht einfach zuviel ! Wie sind denn da die Spritpreise und welche Reichweite hast Du denn, wenn Du den Bock bis zum Rand auffüllst ?     



on any sunday schrieb:


> Schätze aber, das es im Ort auch Möglichkeiten zur gemeinsamen Aufnahme von Kuchen, sonstigen Genußmitteln und dummen Sprüchen gibt.



Jaaaaa, Kuchen,...Krümmel, Kekkkseeee, haaa, ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... Endurofahren in Bosnien, kommt heute abend um 23.10 in DMAX. Sieht landschaftlich sehr schick aus.



Die Fahrkünste der Truppe halten sich aber arg in Grenzen...


----------



## on any sunday (31. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> was mich ärgert/stutzig macht: sollen wir den ganzen Rest des Tages auf dumme Sprüche verzichten? müssen wir uns etwa beim Radfahren anstrengen?



Voorsicht, wenn du weitermeckerst, mußt du die morgige Schwadlappenveranstaltung in deiner Heimat mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (31. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Endurofahren in Bosnien, kommt heute abend um 23.10 in DMAX. Sieht landschaftlich sehr schick aus.





Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Fahrkünste der Truppe halten sich aber arg in Grenzen...



Waren halt größtenteils Anfänger. Einerseits fand ich den Bericht ganz gut, die Quälerei  wurde gut erkennbar, Enduro fährt auch der brave Anwalt von Nebenan und wirklich schöne Gegend. 

Andererseits grenzwertiger Veranstalter, Fahrtechnik gehört an den Anfang, Novizen steile Berghänge runter zu schicken ist nicht ideal für "Learning by doing". Unverantwortlich, mit dieser Truppe die "schwere" Etappe zu fahren. Ziemlich hilfloses Verhalten bei dem sichtlich geschockten Sturzopfer, Kippe weiter rauchen lassen und einfach sagen "Jung, trink dir was". Und ob man unbedingt über eine vollkommen durchweichte Bergwiese pflügen muß, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. 

Ich frage mich auch, ob Leihkleidung so ideal ist, Klamotten gehen ja noch, aber durchgenudelte Stiefel und Helme, nööö.  

Ontopic: Was ist mit morgen?


----------



## supasini (31. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Voorsicht, wenn du weitermeckerst, mußt du die morgige Schwadlappenveranstaltung in deiner Heimat mitfahren.



Alles, nur das nicht! Schlag du mich lieber, Onkel S., darf auch feste sein. Ich will nicht zu dem fiesen anderen Onkel!


----------



## Miss Neandertal (2. November 2007)

Hallo Herr Sonntag,

also, bis auf die Jägerpirsch(Moos, kein Pfad nur Bäume, Äste, Sträucher...)  der durchaus trailigen Runde durch die mir unbekannte Nordeifel, fand ich alles klasse. Vor allem der Trail entlang des Grabens war spitze - wenn der trocken ist und weniger Laub rumliegt, ist das ein Hochgenuss für Fahrkünstler  

Vielen Dank nochmal und sag doch bitte beim nächsten Mal Bescheid, dass es gut und gerne 10 Km mehr werden können


----------



## JürgenK (2. November 2007)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Sonntag,
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



Hey,

das passiert ihm öfter. Er fährt nämlich nicht eine bestimmte Strecke sondern solange er Lust hat.   

Sind aber trotzdem schöne Touren


----------



## supasini (2. November 2007)

tach zesamme,
ich hab aus Neugier mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und diesen interessanten Link gefunden, der viel Wissenswertes zu den beiden Gräben erläutert. Es handelt sich um Zuleitungen zur Talsperre, um in trockenen Zeiten das Einzugsgebiet zu vegrößern, damit die Ööcher nicht verdursten müssen


----------



## jokomen (2. November 2007)

Hey Leute,

war gestern ne schöne traillastige Runde in dem mir noch unbekannten Eifelgebiet.  Soviele Wurzeln habe ich bis jetzt auf noch keiner Runde verdauen müssen.  Echt ein guter Fahrtechnik und Fahrwerkstest!  Damit jeder von Euch in ewiger Erinnerung an diesem schönen Tag denkt, habe ich meine Probeaufnahmen mal aufbereitet. Hier geht`s noch einmal zur Rureifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. November 2007)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hier geht`s noch einmal zur Rureifel



Feines Video Jürgen.
Da bekomme ich doch direkt wieder Lust auf Grabenfahren.
Ich glaube, als ich das erste Mal an den Gräben lang bin gab es vorne an meinem Rad 50mm Federweg und hinten 0mm.

Danach hatte ich ein leichtes Flimmern vor den Augen (was bis heute nicht mehr weggegangen ist)


----------



## Miss Neandertal (2. November 2007)

Ja, ja so ähnliche Symptome hatte ich gestern auch, nachdem ich meinen Helm abzog, tat mir der Kopf weh. Das muss wohl die Nachwirkung vom durchgeschütteltem Gehirn gewesen sein  
Dennoch würde ich es wieder tun, vielleicht nur nicht mit ganz so hohem Tempo - aber das fällt schwer bei diesen schönen Wurzeln


----------



## on any sunday (2. November 2007)

Grosses Trail Kino Rureifel

Perfekt, in Zukunft schleppe ich immer einen Kameramann und Fotografen mit.   Hetzlichen Dank an die Herrn jokomen und conzi.

Wer war alles dabei? Das fast komplette Seniorenteam, 2 Menschen aus der verbotenen Stadt und ein Quasi Einheimischer. 

Was wurde geboten? Die übliche Wurzelbehandlung der etwas anderen Art, unerwartet heftige Matschattacken auf die üblichen Verdächtigen, uralte Wege, die zwar elektronisch vorhanden waren, aber in der Realität quasi nicht mehr existierten. Aber trotz, oder gerade wegen der Elektronik und dem zweibeinigen GPS S.O.N.N.T.A.G. 2.0, erreichte die Filmcrew vor der Dunkelheit die rettenden Motorhomes.

Bei einem geplanten Sequal sollte das Catering in Roetgen verbessert werden, ansonsten bedarf das Drehbuch keiner Änderungen.  

Eine Budgetüberziehung von knapp 10 Prozent ist bei Sunday Produktions immer drin und sollte stillschweigend hingenommen werden.  

Hier nochmal der Link von Conzis Bildern, damit dieser im Senioren Thread nicht untergeht. 

Grüsse

Michael

P.S.

Allen Beteiligten wurde diese Auszeichung verwehrt. Kompliment.


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2007)

10% Tourzinsen, das hört sich doch richtig gut an...Und das alles aufs Tagestourkonto bei der OAS-Bank, schon ab dem ersten Meter  

Sodele, hier mal mein Höhenprofil. Die versprochenen 1000Hm wurden doch noch ziemlich genau eingehalten, wahrscheinlich dienten die Irrschleifen der letzten Fahrstunde nur, um diese magischen Wert auch wirklich zu erreichen.


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2007)

jokomen schrieb:


> habe ich meine Probeaufnahmen mal aufbereitet. Hier geht`s noch einmal zur Rureifel



schön schön - aber wie komm ich jetzt an die 185MB Datei? Ich hab nämlich keine Lust, das jedesmal aufs Neue von Deppenload runterzusaugen und mir vorher noch die Werbung anzusehen.

Wie schon erwähnt, megaupload wäre ein geeigneter Platz, um die Datei in einem Rutsch für alle erreichbar abzulegen.

Ansonsten nettes Video - man hat manchmal sogar den Eindruck, die Sonne scheint durch die Bäume. War ja aber leider nur ein feuchter Traum....


----------



## supasini (2. November 2007)

und ich hätte geschworen, dass wir in Großhau gestartet sind - so kann man sich irren


----------



## Conzi (3. November 2007)

@Engry, mal ne Frage zu Deinem Höhenprofil: Setzt Du unterwegs beim "Untergrundwechsel" Marker oder färbst Du die Wechsel von Straße auf Asphalt etc. nachträglich aus dem Gedächnis ein? Oder wie?

@All: einige von Euch (2?) hatten den Ciclo HAC4 dabei. Hattet Ihr bisher irgendwelche Probleme damit? (Meine) Heike hat auch einen und der funktioniert super - nur eine Forumssuche läßt halt nichts Gutes ahnen. Ich überlege zur Zeit, was für einen "HF-Bikecomputer mit PC-Anschluss" ich mir anschaffen soll. Also: Wie sind die HAC4-Erfahrungen von 'ganz normalen' Bikern und würdet Ihr wieder einen HAC4 kaufen?

@supasini: Es war Großhau


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2007)

Auf Wunsch zweier nicht näher genannten Teilnehmer... 






@conzi

ich bearbeite die Profile aus dem Gedächtnis. Bei jedem Belagwechsel Knöpfe drücken wäre total unübersichtlich, das kann man hinterher nicht mehr erkennen, wann nun ein Trail anfing und aufhörte. Es gibt ja im CM436m auch nur die Möglichkeit, eine Sorte Marker zu setzen. Wenn dann bei der Auswertung das ganze Profil voll Marker ist, erkennt man nix mehr wieder.
Alles kann man sich natürlich nicht merken, wer aber seine Augen nicht nur am Reifen des Vordermannes kleben hat, erkennt doch so manchen Punkt wieder. Hilfreich sind da auch die Standzeiten/Pausen, die sich nach Umschalten in ciclotour als waagerechte Linie erkennen lassen.

Hat eigentlich jemand einen Track der Tour, den ich in MagicMaps einlesen kann? Würde gerne mal den Teil von der WBTS nach Roetgen finden, da fehlen mir einige Abschnitte. Den Rest incl. der Explorer-Runde habe ich auf der Karte schon wiedergefunden.


----------



## DoubleU (3. November 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> @Engry, mal ne Frage zu Deinem Höhenprofil: Setzt Du unterwegs beim "Untergrundwechsel" Marker oder färbst Du die Wechsel von Straße auf Asphalt etc. nachträglich aus dem Gedächnis ein? Oder wie?
> 
> @All: einige von Euch (2?) hatten den Ciclo HAC4 dabei. Hattet Ihr bisher irgendwelche Probleme damit? (Meine) Heike hat auch einen und der funktioniert super - nur eine Forumssuche läßt halt nichts Gutes ahnen. Ich überlege zur Zeit, was für einen "HF-Bikecomputer mit PC-Anschluss" ich mir anschaffen soll. Also: Wie sind die HAC4-Erfahrungen von 'ganz normalen' Bikern und würdet Ihr wieder einen HAC4 kaufen?
> 
> @supasini: Es war Großhau


 
Ich empfehle dir den Garmin Edge 305 oder Forerunner 305 (den ich habe, weil ich ein und dasselbe Gerät auch zum laufen/etc. nutzen will). Unterschied ist sowieso nur, daß der Edge zusätzlich noch barometrische Höhenmessung hat, aber mit gescheiter Glättungssoftware (Sporttracks oder der Garmin-eigene Online-Dienst) ist das Ergebnis von Edge und Forerunner hm-mäßig eh nahezu identisch.
Du hast im Gegensatz zum Hac halt dann auch GPS und die damit verbundenen Annehmlichkeiten in einem Gerät.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Conzi (3. November 2007)

@Frank: Danke für den Tip. Den Edge hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefaßt; ich habe das kleine Foretrex 205 im Einsatz und bin also GPS-mäßig vorbelastet und daher auch versorgt. Und das Budget ist auch begrenzt...  



Enrgy schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand einen Track der Tour, den ich in MagicMaps einlesen kann?



@Engry: Den Track habe ich (natürlich) aufgezeichnet. In welchem Format willsten haben? GPX? OVL? 
Eigentlich gebe ich ja keine Trail-Tracks weiter, aber bei Dir mache ich mal ne Ausnahme - Du warst ja dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (3. November 2007)

Also mit nem Ciclo Hac 4 oder einem der neuen Geräte kannst du nix falsch machen. Wenn man eine Auflage von einigen 10.000 dieser Geräte annimmt, dann sind die paar Forenbeiträge ein verschwindend geringer Anteil.
Außerdem spricht für Ciclosprt, dass sie 3 Jahre Garantie geben und zudem sehr kulant sind. Ich habe meinen Cm 436m nicht geschont, ca. 3 Jahre bei Regen, Matsch, Kälte und Hitze eingesetzt und er läuft immer noch. Allerdings ist es mittlerweile der dritte Kopf:

1.	mal: Taste hängen geblieben
2.	mal: Elektronischer Defekt durch die Erschütterungen

Beide Tachos wurden auf anstandslos ausgetauscht, der zweite nach 2 Jahren! Ich würde mir immer wieder einen Ciclo kaufen. 

Wenn du einen Hac 4 nimmst, da gibt es zu Zeit ne Sonderauflage. Nur das Gerät ohne Software und Schnittstelle. Die hast du ja sowieso zu Hause, wenn deine Frau den Tacho auch hat!


Gruß Manni


----------



## jokomen (3. November 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, megaupload wäre ein geeigneter Platz, um die Datei in einem Rutsch für alle erreichbar abzulegen.



Habe ich mal reingeschaut, bin wohl zu doof dafür. So wie ich das sehe, kann man da nur Bildchen hochladen.  Datei mpeg no Chance, oder ? Mache ich was verkehrt oder habt Ihr noch ne Alternative auf Lager, wo ich dat Viideeeo einstellen kann.


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2007)

Also du meldest dich da an, wählst nach dem login mit deinem Nick eine Datei aus (auch mpeg, hab ich eben noch probiert), bestätigst die Nutzungsbedingungen und klickst auf senden, das wars. 
Danach kannst du im Filemanager die hochgeladenen Dateien als Liste sehen und dort den Link der Datei abholen und zb. hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## jokomen (4. November 2007)

Jo,
wenn ich bei .de schaue, klappt das natürlich nicht. Habe mal .com eingetippert und siehe da, das Portal sieht schon ganz anders aus und ist selbsterklärend.

Hier ist auch schon der Link des VIEDDEOOS


----------



## Enrgy (4. November 2007)

Supii, danke!!


----------



## on any sunday (10. November 2007)

Wetter soll morgen angeblich ein wenig besser werden und die wuppernen Bergen sind ja relativ matschfrei, deshalb um 13:00 Uhr in der Wipperaue:

Altherren Runde, auch für Jungspunde geeignet, durch die Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag, wie immer stark traillastig.

Bitte zum Wetterfescht durch die Wupperberge hier eintragen.


----------



## jokomen (10. November 2007)

Hey Onkel Sonntag,

bist Du denn schon richtig wach und hast Dein Kaffee schon ausgeschlürft ? 
Du wollltest doch morgen fahren.....Dann schaue noch mal aufs Datum.   Nicht, das alle am MO früher frei machen, um mit Dir dort fahren zu wollen


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2007)

Die Startzeit hätte wenigstens auf 11.11 Uhr gelegt werden können....


----------



## Conzi (10. November 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wetter soll morgen angeblich ein wenig besser werden...



OaS, da liegt die Betonung wohl auf 'wenig' ;-)

Conzi's Wetterprognose => Martinsritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (10. November 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wetter soll morgen angeblich ein wenig besser werden und die wuppernen Bergen sind ja relativ matschfrei, deshalb um 13:00 Uhr in der Wipperaue:
> 
> Altherren Runde, auch für Jungspunde geeignet, durch die Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag, wie immer stark traillastig.
> 
> Bitte zum Wetterfescht durch die Wupperberge hier eintragen.



Tach Herr Sonntag. Gegebenenfalls werde ich mich morgen anschließen, aber nur wenn es nicht schon vor dem Start regnet. 

Gruß Manni


P.S. Waren die übrigen Tage nicht sehenswert, oder stellst du die aus Rücksichtnahme auf die Zartbeseiteten unter uns nicht ein


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Tach Herr Sonntag. Gegebenenfalls werde ich mich morgen anschließen, aber nur wenn es nicht schon vor dem Start regnet.



dito. Behalte mir weiterhin ein hammelhetzersches Abkürzen der Tour vor, aufgrund fehlenden Federwegs und Bremswirkung am dänischen Jekyll-Ersatz bin ich etwas lustlos auf steile Wuppertrails... 


Wobei - vor dem Start wird es sicher regnen, fragt sich nur, wie knapp vor 13Uhr es aufhört...


----------



## Manni (10. November 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> dito. Behalte mir weiterhin ein hammelhetzersches Abkürzen der Tour vor, aufgrund fehlenden Federwegs und Bremswirkung am dänischen Jekyll-Ersatz bin ich etwas lustlos auf steile Wuppertrails...
> 
> 
> Wobei - vor dem Start wird es sicher regnen, fragt sich nur, wie knapp vor 13Uhr es aufhört...



Abkürzen ist immer gut, beim Opa Sonntag gibts ja sonst schon mal Extrarunden  Steil ist geil, Ich komm auch mit Hardatail


----------



## on any sunday (11. November 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Tach Herr Sonntag. Gegebenenfalls werde ich mich morgen anschließen, aber nur wenn es nicht schon vor dem Start regnet.
> 
> Gruß Manni
> 
> ...



Auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, die Produktion der kleinen Filmchen ist mit reichlich Arbeit verbunden. Und da ich nicht immer Lust auf Arbeit habe........

Apropo Lust, bei dem Wetter lasse ich heute die Wupperberge in Ruhe alleine absaufen, passend zum 11.11.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (11. November 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, die Produktion der kleinen Filmchen ist mit reichlich Arbeit verbunden. Und da ich nicht immer Lust auf Arbeit habe........
> 
> Apropo Lust, bei dem Wetter lasse ich heute die Wupperberge in Ruhe alleine absaufen, passend zum 11.11.
> 
> ...



Das Wetter ist wirklich  

Bei den Videos muss ich wohl Tomaten auf den Augen gehabt haben. Mir sind die Videos von Tag 1 und 2 sowie Tag 5 irgendwie durch die Lappen gegangen  Sind dann ja doch schon alle da  
Was wog eigentlich das Zusatzgepäck, also Akkus, Camcorder, Stickcam, Kabelgedöns und Lader? 3 Kg oder doch nicht soviel?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2007)

Es hört zwar bald auf zu regnen, von Norden kommt über Holland schon das nächste Schauerfeld rangezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (11. November 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Was wog eigentlich das Zusatzgepäck, also Akkus, Camcorder, Stickcam, Kabelgedöns und Lader? 3 Kg oder doch nicht soviel?
> 
> Gruß Manni


 
Frag lieber nicht nach Michas technischen Übergewicht, mal ganz abgesehen vom schweren Panzer den er tapfer über alle Berge bewegt hat, während Meinereiner die Leichtigkeit des Seins genießen konnte.

Gruß RICO


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2007)

13 Uhr, die Sonne lacht...


----------



## mikkael (11. November 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> .. in Ruhe alleine absaufen


null eins sieben null zwei zwei..  - Sinflut im Neanderthal..


----------



## on any sunday (11. November 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist wirklich
> 
> Bei den Videos muss ich wohl Tomaten auf den Augen gehabt haben. Mir sind die Videos von Tag 1 und 2 sowie Tag 5 irgendwie durch die Lappen gegangen  Sind dann ja doch schon alle da
> 
> ...



Mit 7 Filmen 1,8 kg.

So, alle Tage sind online:

Westalpencross 2007    Susa-Ventimiglia

1. Tag  Susa-Col de Finestre-Assietta Kammstrasse-Sestriere
2. Tag  Sestriere-Val Thures-Col Thures-Abris

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-01-02

3. Tag  Abris-Col Agnello-Sampeyre-Rifugio Meira Garnerie
4. Tag  Rifugio Meira Garnerie-Col Sampeyre-Strada dei cannoni-Vernetti-Rifugio Gardetta

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-03-04

5. Tag Rifugio Gardetta-Col de Gardetta-Sambuco-Col de Lombardo-Isola

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-05

6. Tag Isola-Baso du Druos-Lago Valscura-Valderie-Entracque

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-06

7. Tag Entracque-Val Sabbione-Col Sabbione-Col Tenda-Ligurische Grenzkamm Strasse-Rifugio Don Barbera

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-07

8. Tag Rifugio Don Barbera-Ligurische Grenzkamm Strasse-Monte Saccarello-Rifugio Allavena-Passo Langan-Dolceaqua-Ventimiglia

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-08

Upps, hatte noch Tag 9 vergessen Ligurischer Dschungel


----------



## on any sunday (14. November 2007)

Vielleicht hat ja am Freitag eine frei  oder kann früh seinen Broterwerb beenden, 13:00 Uhr in der Wipperaue:

Altherren Runde durch die Wupperberge mit Onkel Sonntag, wie immer stark traillastig.

Bitte zum Wupper Afterwork hier eintragen.


----------



## Handlampe (14. November 2007)

Soo, hab mir gerade den Tag 6 rein gezogen und musste schon wieder künstlich Flüssigkeit nachführen weil mir meine eigene Spucke weggeblieben ist.

Mehr als ein Video eures Westcrosses halte ich pro Tag psychisch nicht aus. Ich breche ja meistens schon nach der Hälfte schluchzend vor dem PC zusammen.


----------



## jokomen (15. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mehr als ein Video eures Westcrosses halte ich pro Tag psychisch nicht aus. Ich breche ja meistens schon nach der Hälfte schluchzend vor dem PC zusammen.



Also mir geht es genauso! Ich muss hier weg ! Super Micha, das motiviert uns, über den Winter weiterzu machen, damit wir im Frühjahr wieder zu tollen Expeditionen starten können!


----------



## checkb (15. November 2007)

Danke für die Video's.  

checkb


----------



## Manni (15. November 2007)

Bin dabei Herr Sonntag, 
also bis morgen  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Krampe (16. November 2007)

Radeln in den Westalpen wird generell überbewertet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (16. November 2007)

Tja, japanische noodles können manchmal gefährlich werden, Mikele. Vor allem wenn man beim radfahren zurück ins Büro einen Strassenschield übersieht und voll drauf fährt. Nun sitze ich im Krankenhaus, Schlüsselbein ist kaputt und am Dienstag dürfen Ärzte schön darin rumfummeln. Etwa 4-5 wochen dunkelheit in Erkrath. :-(

Alleine wegen der Betreuung ist eine Fahrt mit den Senioren gold wert. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## jokomen (16. November 2007)

Hey Mikkael,

armer Kerl, ich fühle mit Dir    
Lass Dich aber nicht unterkriegen, wir warten hier auf Dich, bis Du mit uns wieder über die Trails schreddern kannst.


----------



## JürgenK (17. November 2007)

ooohhhooooo, alter Trailblazer, das hört sich nicht so toll an. 

Alles Gute und laß dich einfach mal´n bischen pflegen. 

Bis denn mal.

Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (18. November 2007)

Falls einer Langeweile hat, Mopedausflug in Italien Enduro-Italien-2007


----------



## Vertexto (18. November 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Tja, japanische noodles können manchmal gefährlich werden, Mikele. Vor allem wenn man beim radfahren zurück ins Büro einen Strassenschield übersieht und voll drauf fährt. Nun sitze ich im Krankenhaus, Schlüsselbein ist kaputt und am Dienstag dürfen Ärzte schön darin rumfummeln. Etwa 4-5 wochen dunkelheit in Erkrath. :-(
> 
> Alleine wegen der Betreuung ist eine Fahrt mit den Senioren gold wert.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Auuuuaaa Mikkael,
wieso macht man den sowas ????
gute besserung, und Kopf hoch das wird wieder  
L.G. 
Gerd


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2007)

War da vielleicht jemand neben ihm, der an seiner Helmcam-Fernbedienung rumgefummelt hat?


----------



## on any sunday (18. November 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Tja, japanische noodles können manchmal gefährlich werden, Mikele. Vor allem wenn man beim radfahren zurück ins Büro einen Strassenschield übersieht und voll drauf fährt. Nun sitze ich im Krankenhaus, Schlüsselbein ist kaputt und am Dienstag dürfen Ärzte schön darin rumfummeln. Etwa 4-5 wochen dunkelheit in Erkrath. :-(
> 
> Alleine wegen der Betreuung ist eine Fahrt mit den Senioren gold wert.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Man mikkael,

was hast du den da wieder gemacht.  

Noodles ? War wohl eher ein Sake zu viel.  

Und wehe, du hast dieses Strassenschild übersehen.







Aus meinem persönlichem Interesse, stell es sofort wieder auf.  

Ärzte rumfummeln ? Geht das nicht ohne OP ?

War es in Erkrath jemals wirklich hell?  

Alles Jute.

Mischael


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Noodles ? War wohl eher ein Sake zu viel.



Raki, Herr Sonntag, Raki!!


----------



## mikkael (19. November 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Raki, Herr Sonntag, Raki!!


ist das nicht gemein?  (du hast da einiges im Lager, ha, Mr "enrgy-Levels-low" )

Also, mache nun Schluss mit dem Off-topic hier: Heute KH, morgen OP, 3-4 Wochen ausser Betrieb. Dann müsst ihr mich aufmerksam mitschleppen und mit Lächeln pflegen.  

Danke, Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> ist das nicht gemein?  (du hast da einiges im Lager, ha, Mr "enrgy-Levels-low" )



Wer hat das Foto denn gemacht?  Und überhaupt, die Tiefen einer Terabyte Festplatte sind unergründlich....


Dann machs mal gut und laß dich beschnippeln, paß aber auf, daß sie dir nicht den falschen Arm amputieren! Standesgemäß fahrt man als Einarmiger am besten mit ner Lefty... 
Seih zu, daß du wieder auf die Beine kommst! 

over und aus


----------



## on any sunday (22. November 2007)

*Bergische Trails reloaded am 24.11 um 10:00 Uhr ab Burscheid. *

Zur Abwechslung geht es erst ins Eifgental, dann den Linnefetrail rückwärts, rüber zur Sengbachtalsperre, nehmen Teile des S Weges mit, hauen den Lukas und opladen die Trails nach Burscheid auf. Und das alles im leckeren Vollkornbrötchen.  

Brötchenliebhaber bitte bei Bäckerei Sonntag klingeln.


----------



## RICO (23. November 2007)

Oh sogar mit Uli. Da mach ich das Trio doch voll.

Gruß RICO

PS.
der Link ins LMB tuts wohl nicht ?


----------



## on any sunday (23. November 2007)

Upps, das kann ja heiter werden, ich glaube, ich kann morgen nicht.  

Stimmt, Änderungsmodus verlinkt, hier nochmal für alle Brötchenliebhaber: 

Bergische Trails reloaded am 24.11 um 10:00 Uhr ab Burscheid.


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Upps, das kann ja heiter werden, ich glaube, ich kann morgen nicht.
> 
> Stimmt, Änderungsmodus verlinkt, hier nochmal für alle Brötchenliebhaber:
> 
> Bergische Trails reloaded am 24.11 um 10:00 Uhr ab Burscheid.



Scusi, würde zwar gern, kann aber morgen nicht, muß unter anderem erst die linke Krücke ins Jekyll schrauben und Steuersatz wechseln. Vielleicht schaff ich es, am Nachmittag noch eine Testfahrt zu machen, denn Sonntag wurde ich auch schon wieder verplant


----------



## mikkael (23. November 2007)

Ich bin bei der nächsten bergischen Runde dabei.. (eher ab 2008?)






VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich bin bei der nächsten bergischen Runde dabei.. (eher ab 2008?)



Wird dann auch sicher eine schilderlose Streckenführung geben... 


PS: wieder ein nettes Foto für meine Sammlung!


----------



## juchhu (23. November 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich bin bei der nächsten bergischen Runde dabei.. (eher ab 2008?)
> 
> VG Mikkael



Nenene, den kann man nicht gefahrlos biken lassen. 
Erst die bike-diving-Aktion und jetzt noch sign-up-and-smack-down-Geschichte. 

Gut, dass die zukünftigen MTBvD-Wegweiser an Bäumen angebracht werden sollen. Die übersiehst Du dann hoffentlich nicht so schnell.

Gute Besserung. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (23. November 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich bin bei der nächsten bergischen Runde dabei.. (eher ab 2008?)
> .....
> 
> VG Mikkael



Oh jeh  wie ist denn das passiert ?

Gute Besserung jedenfalls und bis bald.  

Grüße aus dem Königforst  

_Guido _


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Gut, dass die zukünftigen MTBvD-Wegweiser an Bäumen angebracht werden sollen...



...man könnte auch Slalom Kippstangen verwenden... 


@ Herr Sonntag

 Pffff, neue Wilma - du kriegst noch Weihnachtsgeld? Was ist mit der guten alten Marwi? Akku platt? Fragen über Fragen... 

Ich glaub, wir müssen demnächst mal wieder nen Nightride machen! Der wird sich dann bei mir wohl zum Neidride entwickeln...


----------



## Manni (23. November 2007)

So auch angemeldet!  

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (25. November 2007)

Beim Bäcker waren die Herren hummock, RICO, Manni und zotty. Also quasi das Westalpenteam incl. Aspirant und einem Kaffetrinker aus dem fernen Ruhrpott; endlich mal ein neues, aber nicht unbekanntes Gesicht.

Geradelt wurde fast wie geplant, von versprochenen 8 Grad und Sonnenschein war am Anfang nicht viel zu spüren, nur im Schlussspurt lachte die Sonne, sonst allerdings keiner mehr.  

Ist doch interessant, bekannte Strecken andersrum zu fahren. Auch wenn man Dank Hilfsnavigator Manni etwas abgekürzt hat und einmal orientierungslos im Wald stand.  

Gegen die etwas verkürzte Runde hatte Herr hummock allerdings nichts einzuwenden, da er anscheinend nach dem Cross nur noch auf der Couch rumgelümmelt hat.   So wurden es ca. 50 km, die Höhenmeter wurden dafür übererfüllt. 

Isch hoffe, das Herrn zotty die Runde trotzdem gefallen hat. Längere Kuchenpausen unterwegs ala jokomen sind bei den Temperaturen nicht mein Ding.  

something different

Ja, es stimmt. Dank eines netten Feindes, der mir ein Angebot machte, das ich nicht ablehnen konnte, habe ich mir ein käufliches Weibsbild namens Wilma angelacht. Klein, ausdauernd, anschmiegsam und wird schon ohne Bewegung heiss.


----------



## checkb (25. November 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


>



Eine echte Hure diese Wilma, auch bei uns ist das Luder inzwischen an jedem 2. Bike zu sehen.  

Viel Spass mit der heissen Hure Wilma, checkb


----------



## supasini (25. November 2007)

hast du aber auch ne standesgemäße Unterlage ausgewählt!
schick schick...
führst du die demnähx auch zu NR mit, um die Rehlein akustisch zu verschrecken?


----------



## on any sunday (25. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> hast du aber auch ne standesgemäße Unterlage ausgewählt!
> schick schick...
> führst du die demnähx auch zu NR mit, um die Rehlein akustisch zu verschrecken?



Habe ich eigentlich nur gemacht, weil ich zu faul war, vom Sofa aufzustehen. Aber jetzt wo du es sagst, stimmt, beides hoffnungslos überteuertes Elektronikspielzeug. Wundert mich aber, das einer das durchsichtige Elko Grab kennt.  Das Gute daran ist, dass für mich das Thema Hei Vieh damit erledigt ist. Zur Außenbeschallung mangels Akkukapazität eher nicht geeignet, außerdem hätte ich noch ein kleines  Problem mit der Boxenfestigung zu lösen.


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2007)

Deine Bude strotzt ja nur so vor lauter technischer Wixvorlagen... 

Lümmelt sicher auch noch ein entsprechendes zentnerschweres Laufwerk in der Ecke rum ,wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (25. November 2007)

aber wahrscheinlich fehlt das Geld für den zeitgemäßen Input - "das ist ja alles nur geklaut..."


----------



## on any sunday (27. November 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Deine Bude strotzt ja nur so vor lauter technischer Wixvorlagen...
> 
> Lümmelt sicher auch noch ein entsprechendes zentnerschweres Laufwerk in der Ecke rum ,wa?



Ich bitte doch um eine etwas gewähltere Ausdrucksweise.  Und nö, da lümmelt sich nur ein alter Thorens, der allerdings über einen Rotel Phonoverstärker seine seltenen Akkustikeinlagen zum Besten gibt. 

Doch, es gibt noch neues Vinyl, allerdings zu Liebhaberpreisen, z.B. 






Ich muß aber zugeben, Platten auflegen hat etwas Nostalgisches, beruhigt die Nerven und man kann gut in Erinnerungen schwelgen, z.b. an die Vernichtung der ersten zehntausend Härchenzellen im Ohr.  

im Moment spült eine 30 Jahre alte Langspülplatte, also klassische Musik. 






Gut Nächtle


----------



## mikkael (2. Dezember 2007)

Was? Too much Off-topic hier, habt ihr nichts zum biken? 





"Immigrant Song" passt zu meiner aktuellen Situation, sogar seeehr passend, nach dem ich etwa hunderte alte Jazz-Platten mit vielen Raritäten aus mein Vaters Sammlung hierher geschleppt und für den ausgezeichneten Musikgenuss einen geilen Dual Plattenspieler zugelegt habe. Schei$$ auf MP3.. 

So, back tu business: Gute Nachrichten: Ich bin wieder mobil und genauso langsam wie immer. 

Einziges Ärgernis: Dieses blöde Mehrgewicht auf dem Bike. Wahrscheinlich diese blöde Titanplatte in meinem Schulter, eher unwahrscheinlich mein wiederersichtlicher Weihnachtsbauch. 

Tja, zum Jubiläum gibt's das neue Album *"Ode to Dirt"* zusammen mit *"moutarde de Dijon"*, allerdings diesmal ohne Jimmy Page. Kashmir von feinsten 

Für mehr Bilder klickt auf dem Bild. 

VG Mikkael


PS. Vielleicht Lust auf eine vorweihnachtlichen Treffen für Klatsch und Tratsch?


----------



## Handlampe (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi Mikkael

Schön, das du wieder so schnell auf die Beine gekommen bist.
Sag mal, hast du vielleicht ne neue Handynr. Hatte versucht dich zu erreichen um mich zu erkundigen was du wieder angestellt hast, konnte dich aber irgendwie nicht erreichen.


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Was? Too much Off-topic hier, habt ihr nichts zum biken?
> 
> ...
> 
> PS. Vielleicht Lust auf eine vorweihnachtlichen Treffen für Klatsch und Tratsch?



Na, da hast Du schon mal am 09.12.2007 die Möglichkeit, für etwas Klatsch und Tratsch zu sorgen.

Du wirst schon sehnsüchtigst erwartet.


----------



## on any sunday (3. Dezember 2007)

Noch mehr offtopic bei dem trüben Wetter, ich darf das ja.  

Ich hatte Motorrad Trial irgendwie anders in Erinnerung Friestiel Urban Trial und Friestiel Urban Trial 2 Und das Teil Trialduro gefällt mir sehr gut, fast zu gut.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Dezember 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Und das Teil Trialduro gefällt mir sehr gut, fast zu gut.




Jaja, mit dem entsprechenden Fahrer sieht alles recht einfach aus... 
Sowas wie die Scorpa gabs aber schon vor 20 JAhren, da wurden die Trialer einfach mit großem Tank und Sitzbank versehen und schwupps - hatte man ein klasse Allrondmopped. Für deine Försterwende brauchste dann halt auch so ein Teil - leicht, wendig, untertourig zu fahren, genug Lenkeinschlag...

Ich erinnere mich noch an die Story, als Peter Lunnebach aus Kobern mal mit einer so von Zweirad Schwarz umgrüsteten 300er Fantic-Trial beim Kempenicher Enduro Wettbewerb mitfuhr und alle dicken Bolzen versägt hat, worauf der Veranstalter dann flugs fürs nächste Jahr das Reglement geändert hat und nur noch "reinrassige" Enduros zugelassen wurden...


----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2007)

schön schön...
aber ehrlich gesagt find ich das noch geiler: http://youtube.com/watch?v=mYIKfEU8yl8&feature=related


----------



## on any sunday (3. Dezember 2007)

Kenn ich, ist natürlich auch sehr fein. Aber das kannst du ja auch bald, wenn du weiter so fleißig bei den Trailjungs mit trainierst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2007)

naja, immerhin bin ich beim lt. Juchhu POST genannten Teil der Projekttage in der Schule alles gefahren - und das hat außer mir m.W. keiner der Schüler geschafft (manche haben allerdings bergab erstmal vorgelegt und ich habe dann erst wenn keiner mehr dabei war die Stufe im Drop statt über den chicken-way bzw. langsam genommen )
aber beim reinen Technik-Training stelle ich mich gar nicht so sehr geschickt an: drei Paletten schaffe ich immer noch nicht, bei zweien arbeite ich noch an der Technik, der Bunny Hop ist echt viel schwerer als der gut beherrschte Schweine Hop (also mit Klickies). Erstaunlich einfach sind Wallrides, aber auch dabei fällt mir das rausspringen schwer. 
Als Senior muss ich das aber auch nicht mehr alles sofort lernen...


----------



## RICO (3. Dezember 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Noch mehr offtopic bei dem trüben Wetter, ich darf das ja.
> 
> Ich hatte Motorrad Trial irgendwie anders in Erinnerung Friestiel Urban Trial und Friestiel Urban Trial 2 Und das Teil Trialduro gefällt mir sehr gut, fast zu gut.


 
Hallo Micha,

das letztere Video sieht mir schwer nach Apt/Provence aus, wo sich Meinereiner an Ostern immer mit dem MTB rumtreibt.

Gruß RICO


----------



## Enrgy (3. Dezember 2007)

Arthur Coutard ist sicher der Enkel oder Urenkel von Charles Coutard, auch Fred Crosset ist mir nicht unbekannt. Muß zu meiner aktiven Zeit in Bilstain noch mit den Windeln rumgelaufen sein...


----------



## Enrgy (3. Dezember 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> schön schön...
> aber ehrlich gesagt find ich das noch geiler: http://youtube.com/watch?v=mYIKfEU8yl8&feature=related



Wenn du das gut findest, dann empfehle ich dir diese Seite hier. Zwar geil, aber trotzdem auf Dauer irgendwie immer dasselbe.

Jungs wie Crosset haben alle mal mit dem Trialbike angefangen, dann lassen sich solche Techniken natürlich leichter aufs Moped übertragen.


----------



## on any sunday (4. Dezember 2007)

So, genug gelabert.

*Oldtimerausfahrt im Siebengebirge am 8.Dezämbär*

Jubiläumsfahrt anlässlich der ca. 20jährigen Erstbefahrung der Sieben Berge durch den alten Mann. Andere ältere Herrschaften auf alten Bergfahrrädern sind auch gerne gesehen. Meinem KLEIN habe ich gerade ein neues Tretlager implantiert. Jungspunde dürfen sich natürlich auch beteiligen.

Bitte hier anmelden zum Betreuten Fahren


----------



## supasini (4. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Micha,
da wäre ich gerne dabei - bin aber auf Probenwochenende mim Chor...
hätte ich sogar mein Specialized Stumpjumper Bj. 88 nochmal mit Stollereifen versehen und die Gepäckträger für abgeschraubt 
(wobei meine Erstbefahrung des Petersbergs über den Prozessionsweg ca. Frühsommer 1988 erfolgte - vermutlich also vor 19,5 Jahren. Damals mit einem Bianchi mit Beleuchtung und Schutzblechen, ÜBersetzung: 18 Gänge, hinten 14-32, vorne 32-42-52 )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (5. Dezember 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So, genug gelabert.
> 
> *Oldtimerausfahrt im Siebengebirge am 8.Dezämbär[/B Andere ältere Herrschaften auf alten Bergfahrrädern sind auch gerne gesehen. *


*

Hallo Micha,

werde mit meinem Merida,Erstzulassung 1988,kommen!!
Werde aber noch eine Oldtimerversicherung abschließen,
entweder fürs Rad oder für mich, schau ma mal 

MfG
Uli*


----------



## redrace (5. Dezember 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So, genug gelabert.
> 
> *Oldtimerausfahrt im Siebengebirge am 8.Dezämbär*
> 
> ...



Schade ich kann nicht, aber vielleicht sehen wir uns auch so, denn ich bin mit einigen Leuten und Hunden zu Fuß unterwegs!!


----------



## Delgado (6. Dezember 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So, genug gelabert.
> 
> *Oldtimerausfahrt im Siebengebirge am 8.Dezämbär*
> 
> ...



Marin Team Issue von 1992 *schäm* Dafür aber mit Ritchey Logic Starrgabel.

Geht das?


----------



## on any sunday (6. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Marin Team Issue von 1992 *schäm* Dafür aber mit Ritchey Logic Starrgabel.



Du solltest dich für andere Sachen schämen.  



Delgado schrieb:


> Geht das?



Solangs fährt.  Aber die Frage ist ja wohl eher rethorisch, da du ja doch nicht auftauchen wirst.


----------



## on any sunday (14. Dezember 2007)

Winterlicher Ausflug am 16.12. durch die Eifel ab Satzvey nach Heinotown aka Bad Münstereifel; dort ist ein Päuschen zwecks Wärme und Nahrungszufuhr geplant. Gesättigt und aufgewärmt geht es dann zurück nach Satzvey. Schöne Singeltrails und fiese Steigungen sind wie immer dabei, ca. 60 km und 1200 HM könnten anfallen. 

Falls sich keine Mifahrer bis Samstag 24:00 Uhr eintragen, fällt die Veranstaltung aus. Zum alleinigen radeln breche ich nicht in die Eifel auf.

Zum Rumeifeln bitte eintragen.


----------



## supasini (14. Dezember 2007)

Hi Micha, bin evtl. dabei, müsste mich noch mal bewegen  hab die Woche definitif zu viel gearbeitet... werde das mal familiär klären, also Termin noch nicht löschen!


----------



## on any sunday (17. Dezember 2007)

Da fährt man eine Tour im Kerngebiet des WP Teams und kein Schwein kommt. 
Gott sei Dank! Was ich nicht ab kann sind besserwissende Eingeborene. 

So machten sich 3 Fremde auf den Weg in die tiefgefrorene grüne Hölle. Es war fast perfekt; knallharter Boden, kein Matsch, Sonnenschein, top Kuchentiming in Heinotown und trotz elektronischem Navigationsschluckauf im Hellen wieder das Auto in Satzvey gefunden. Dummerweise Fotomacher vergessen, wären ein paar schöne Bilder geworden. Außerdem waren wir aus Punktesicht zu zügig unterwegs.


----------



## supasini (17. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ich wär gerne mitgefahren. War aber für nen alten MAnn zu früh. Ich war dann von 13-17.30 Uhr unterwegs


----------



## on any sunday (19. Dezember 2007)

Ahrtaltrails zum Fescht am 23. Dezembär

Wir warten aufs Christkind Tour über die klassischen Pfade des Ahrtals, das Tempo wird gemässigt sein, fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten sind vorhanden und werden mit Vorsatz eingebaut. Ihr Kinderlein kommet


----------



## supasini (20. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Micha, schon wieder Start mitten in der Nacht? mal schauen, ob sich was machen lässt. Ich war ja gestern mit dem Kater auf den Trails rund um Mechernich unterwegs: bei dem harten Boden ein Genuss! Ich hatte auch sofort den Gedanken im Kopf "jetzt müsste man in die Ahrberge!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (22. Dezember 2007)

Ok, habe die Macht des Weihnachtsmann unterschätzt. Könnte natürlich auch sein, das sich das Forum immer geschwätziger zeigt oder zu geschlossenen Benutzergruppen mutiert ist.  

Ahrtour fällt aus. 

Aber trotzdem Ne Schöne Jrooss


----------



## supasini (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi Micha,
wollte mch gerade zur Ahrtaltour anmelden. Ich würde morgen gerne ein bisschen mit dir rocken - auch wenn ich dadurch meinen Punkteabstand zu dir damit nicht verringern könnte... 
ich muss nur um 15.30 geduscht und frisch in der Kirche stehen, Generlaprobe für die Mitternachtsmette leiten.
Wie sieht's aus? könnte um 1/2 11 (lieber um 11) irgendwo im Ahrtal aufschlagen.

Edith sagt: es ist jetzt 22:15 - ich geh ins Bettchen. ruf mich ggf. morgen früh einfach an, bin sicher ab 9 uhr zu erreichen unter 02251 781983
lg, martin


----------



## on any sunday (23. Dezember 2007)

Morgähn Mattin,

könnte knapp werden. Wetter sieht bei mir auch bescheiden aus. Werde mich aus Langeweile und Technikabhängigkeit mal der Dämpfung meiner Domain annehmen.

Tschö

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (24. Dezember 2007)

Nachbescherung durchs Bergische Land für Weihnachtsmüde und Gans Geschädigte. Weihnachtsausfahrt ab Burscheid


----------



## on any sunday (27. Dezember 2007)

Wupperbergischer Nachweihnachtsausflug am 28.12 mit Herrn Sonntag, wie immer stark traillastig, ca. 40 km, 800 Hm. Wupperbergeln


----------



## on any sunday (31. Dezember 2007)

Durchs Bergische Land für Frühaufsteher und Alkoholverdunster am 01.01. 2008 in Burscheid um High Noon. Streckenwahl frei Schnauze. Leckere Trails und fiese Steigungen werden aber auch im neuen Jahr garantiert. Es könnten an die 50 km und 1000 Hm gesammelt werden. Frohes Neues


----------



## on any sunday (1. Januar 2008)

Hetzlichen Dank an die Herrn No Mercy, RICO und Michael für die Begleitung auf dem wahrlich guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr durch den bergischen Gatsch  Die winterliche Sonne wärmte ganz schön, könnte natürlich auch an den langsamen 50 km und 1300 Hm gelegen haben. Falls die Tour gefallen hat, lobhudeln sie hier.


----------



## No Mercy (2. Januar 2008)

Ja wenn das mal nicht ein prächtiger Start in's Neue Jahr war. Sonne, Schlamm und Schmerzen (sei es von rutschigen Brücken, autsch , oder fiesen Steigungen ), aber vor allem immer wieder neue, unbekannte Wege in einem Gebiet, dass man doch eigentlich glaubt zu kennen .

Hat mal wieder Spass gemacht 
gruß dirk


----------



## Bichi (2. Januar 2008)

Auch von mir ein Lob an die schöne Tour mit mir bisher noch zum teil unbekannten Trails. Bei bombigen Wetter fing das Jahr ja bestens an und hoffe das sich das noch soooooo oft wiederholt 
Danke an die tolle Tourführung und die angenehme Begleitung, bis zur nächsten Tour.
Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (14. Januar 2008)

Kleiner Bericht über eine kleine Dolomitenrunde MTB_Ronda_dolomiti_2006


----------



## on any sunday (23. Januar 2008)

Für warme Gedanken bei kalten Wetter: Westalpencross 2007 Susa-Ventimiglia


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2008)

Mist! Wieder diesem Folterknecht in die Falle gegangen! Kannst dich gleich hinter @stuntzi einordnen mit deinen subversiven Quälmethoden...


----------



## on any sunday (25. Januar 2008)

Last Minute ist anscheinend im Moment putt, deshalb hier:

Klingenpfad Reloaded, ein Bergischer Klassiker am 26.01.2008 um 10:00 Uhr.

Treffpunkt 	Solingen/Wipperaue, siehe Karte

Beschreibung 	

Es geht über den S Weg rund um Solingen, feine Trails, aber auch breitere Wege und kurze, städtische Abschnitte sind zu erwarten, meist mit schönen Aussichten über die grünen Hügel der Umgebung.

Im letzten Drittel häufen sich die Höhenmeter über der Wupper und der S Weg wird öfters für bessere Varianten verlassen. Die Schleife über Schloss Burg wird wahrscheinlich ausgelassen. Insgesamt eine schöne, flüssige Runde durch den Bergischen Waldraum.

Es sind ca. 65 km und ca. 1300 Hm zu bewältigen.

Startort:







Dauer 	ca. 6 Stunden

Kontakt Handy 01717804719

Falls wer mitfahren will, bitte hier reinschreiben oder PM.


----------



## on any sunday (1. Februar 2008)

Durch den bergischen Regenwald am 02.02. um 12:00 Uhr ab Burscheid. Es wird alles mitgenommen, was das Bergische so zu bieten hat. Talsperren, Wupperberge Crossing, X,Y,Z Wege, fiese Steigungen, dumme Kommentare, Matsch, Schweiß und Tränen, das alles auf ca. 60 km und 1200 HM.

Karnevalungeschädigte bitte hier eintragen: Bergischer Regenwald


----------



## on any sunday (2. Februar 2008)

Tour entfällt wegen dickem Kopf, selbst zum Kanrnevalgeschädigten geworden.   Ist ja bei dem Wetter auch nicht so tragisch, soll angeblich Schnee in Burscheid liegen, hab den Termin auf den rosigen Montag gelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (4. Februar 2008)

Bergische Tour entfällt aus technischen Gründen.


----------



## jokomen (4. Februar 2008)

Ja, Ja, technische Probleme   Ich glaube eher, Du bist auf den Geschmack des bunten Treibens gekommen.  

Wenn aber wirklich technisch  , dann siehe aber schleunigst zu, dass Du das bis zum WE erledigt hast, sonst gibt es kein Lavasandsurfen.


----------



## on any sunday (6. März 2008)

Samstag, den 8.03. 13:00 ab Burscheid: Best of Bergische Trails. Leckere Trails und fiese Steigungen werden garantiert. Es könnten an die 50 km und 1000 Hm gesammelt werden. 

Buchung Bergische Trails

Startpunkt: Bild anklicken


----------



## on any sunday (8. März 2008)

Danke an die nette Begleitung durch den Bergischen Waldraum an die Herren Gerd, Guido und Christian. War zwar nicht die Best of, wollte dem zugezogenen Christian mehr fürs Auge bieten. Ich hoffe, dass er wieder gut nach Hause gefunden hat und der olle Campana das Schaltauge kostenneutral und funktionsfähig repariert. 

Mein Beileid an die beiden Dackelschneider, die Gerd mit seinem Panzer bergauf gnadenlos stehn gelassen hat. Und Guido hat wie immer alles ohne zu Meckern mitgemacht.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Vertexto (9. März 2008)

Morjen,
Danke noch an Onkel Sonntag und den Mitstreitern für die schöne, mal etwas andere Runde durchs Eifgenbachtal.
Hat wie immer Spaß gemacht mal wieder Dreck zu fressen.
Bis zum nächsten mal.
Gerd


----------



## on any sunday (20. März 2008)

Ostersonntag, den 23.03. 13:00 ab Burscheid

Winterliche Dhünntalsperrenumrundung zu Ostern. Geplant ist, dem Wasser immer möglichst nah zu kommen. Das hat zur Folge, das jede kleine, aber fiese Steigung mitgenommen wird. Flachstücke haben Seltenheit. Am Ende wird etwas vom Kurs abgewichen, um noch etwas trEiliges zu erwischen. Am Ende dürfte jeder ca. 50 KiloEier und 1000 HöhenEier im Körbchen haben.

Zum Eierschaukeln hier eintragen.

Startpunkt: Bild anklicken


----------



## on any sunday (2. April 2008)

Samstag, den 5.04. 13:00 Uhr ab Burscheid: Bergische Überraschungstour. Leckere Trails, fiese Steigungen und unfreundliche Bodenverhältnisse werden garantiert. Es können an die 50 km und 1000 Hm gesammelt werden. Punkte gibts keine mehr.  


Buchung Bergische Trails

Startpunkt: Bild anklicken


----------



## Miss Neandertal (3. April 2008)

MMhhh, hört sich toll an, aber ich muss leider arbeiten.

Jürgen kommt vielleicht mit ?! Ich sag ihm mal Bescheid.

Schöne Grüße
Annette


----------



## on any sunday (5. April 2008)

Überraschungstour wird wegen Feuchtigkeitsüberschuss abgesagt.


----------



## mikkael (7. April 2008)

Vieeelen Dank, Mikele Abi  
Sonst sorgt der Briefkasten bei mir nicht für die beste Stimmung.. 

Als Gegenleistung kann ich dir die 3 DVDs von "Long Way Round" anbieten, dazu auch das Buch, allerdings auf Englisch.

Sonst habe ich gute Laune aus _Lake District_ mitgebracht, aber auch müde Beine. Unbeschreiblich wie schön es ist, dort zu biken.

Jetzt müssen dringend die zahlreichen "Real Ale"s runter. Gibt's "Einsteiger-Feierabendrunden" bis max 300 HM im Angebot?

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (7. April 2008)

mikkael schrieb:


> Gibt's Einsteiger-Feierabendrunden bis max 300 HM im Angebot? VG Mikkael



Für Dich doch immer, mein Hase.  Wenn Du DO noch nix vor hast, schau doch mal vorbei, bei der Buschparty


----------



## mikkael (8. April 2008)

Hi Jürgen,

ich weiss nicht ob dieser Donnerstag klappt (bin in Frankfurt), aber wie du weisst, ich komme immer gerne rüber nach Dormagen bevor die wilden Büsche die Trails komplett blockieren. 

Dir habe ich 'ne Flasche "Real Ale" mitgebracht, muss ich wohl beim nächsten Termin aushändigen. 

Heute Abend fahre ich ne kleine Runde bei mir im Neandertown.

Bis demnäx!

Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (8. April 2008)

mikkael schrieb:


> Vieeelen Dank, Mikele Abi
> Sonst sorgt der Briefkasten bei mir nicht für die beste Stimmung..
> 
> Als Gegenleistung kann ich dir die 3 DVDs von "Long Way Round" anbieten, dazu auch das Buch, allerdings auf Englisch.
> ...



Dann schau ich heute abend vorbei. "Long way round" hab ich oder meintest du "Long way down". Das kenn ich bisher nur als Buch.

Bis gleich.

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (11. April 2008)

Endlich kein Regen, kurze Hose Wetter und in den Wupperbergen waren Steine und Wurzeln staubtrocken, sehr fein. Der trialigen Downhill kurz vor der Wipperaue ist auch wieder baumfrei. 

Und eben hat man mich zwangsverpflichtet, morgen eine Runde durch die Wupperberge zu führen. Shit happens.   Wer mit will; 10:30 Uhr an der bekannten Brücke Wipperaue/Haasenmühle.


----------



## Manni (11. April 2008)

Dann erzähl doch mal was du vor hast?
Gewohnte Altherrenrunde über Glüder, oder doch eher ausgedehnt und über Sengbachsperre, Burscheid und soweiter?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (12. April 2008)

N'abend die Herren,
es ward doch wieder eine nette  unterhaltsame   actionreiche    Runde heute 
Wer sich doch alles zu so früher Stunde aus dem Bett quält um sich mit anderen kollektiv in den Wupperbergen zu quälen! Freue mich schon auf das nächste Event.

Und ich kann auch Entwarnung geben, Nobbi hat sich nochmal durchchecken lassen und Glüdern senkrecht ohne größere Blessuren überlebt. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2008)

Manni schrieb:


> Wer sich doch alles zu so früher Stunde aus dem Bett quält ...



...mir wars zu früh, auch wenn da die Sonne geschienen hat. 14Uhr wäre mir eher gelegen, brauch meinen Schönheitsschlaf (der aber irgendwie auch nicht wirkt... )



Manni schrieb:


> ...Nobbi hat sich nochmal durchchecken lassen und Glüdern senkrecht ohne größere Blessuren überlebt...



...ööhm, gibts nen neuen Trail?... 

Wo isser denn runter?


----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wo isser denn runter?



Richtung Glüder, kurz vor der abschüssigen, felsigen, freien Stelle vor der letzten Rechtskurve, die durch einen fetten Baumstumpf blockiert wird.  War nicht witzig, hat dann am Zaun Richtung Glüder geschoben und wurde von Schwester Sonntag an der Biegung des Flussen vergra-, ämmh, verbunden.


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2008)

Zum Glück gehts da ja nicht mehr senkrecht runter, wie weiter oben...
ich hab da auch schonmal auf halb acht gehangen, seit man den Baumstumpf auch ohne abzusteigen umfahren kann. Aber immer klappt das eben nicht, vor allem von oben kommend ist es schwierig. 
Hauptsache, es ist nix schlimmeres passiert, eine Bergung dort ist sicher kein Zuckerschlecken.

Aber nicht daß die FR-Gemeinde nun auf die Idee kommt, da wäre ne neue Spur gezogen und man kann da runter surfen. Obwohl ich den Knallköppen in den Wupperbergen inzwischen alles zutraue: Fährt man von Glüder durch das Bachtal bergauf Richtung Witzhelden, sieht man seit neustem an einer Stelle von links zwischen den Tannen in Falllinie eine Spur von oben im rechten Winkel auf den Weg kommen, das ist auch kaum flacher als die Absturzstelle. Bin gespannt, wann da einer über den Haufen geballert wird, der gemächlich auf dem Weg geht oder fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (14. April 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...mir wars zu früh, auch wenn da die Sonne geschienen hat. 14Uhr wäre mir eher gelegen, brauch meinen Schönheitsschlaf (der aber irgendwie auch nicht wirkt... )


Das ging mir auch so.  Zudem fahre ich ja noch in 9 von 10 Fällen mit dem Rad aus Köln-Nord an und da wird es zeitlich sehr sehr knapp, wenn man schön lange duschen, gutes Frühstück, usw. als essentiell ansieht. Das mit dem Schönheitsschaf hab ich hingegen aufgegeben. hehe
Schade, ich wollte mal ein paar neue Leute kennenlernen und mir zudem noch ne Schlappe abholen, da ich wahrscheinlich für diese Truppe hier NOCH nicht fit genug bin - zu viel Studio und zu wenig Sattel im Winter.
Zumindest das wurde mir erspart...bis zum nexten Mal.


----------



## on any sunday (14. April 2008)

Herr DoppelUh

Falls du es moralisch und schlaftechnisch vertreten kannst, könnten wir uns ja als Quasinachbarn an der Feuerwehr in Esch oder am Aldi in Pesch treffen und dann mit meinem Motorfahrzeug weiterfahren. Wenn ich bei den Touren langsam reinschreibe, meine ich damit die Geschwindigkeit des Langsamsten, was erstaunlicher Weise nicht immer ich bin. In den Wupperbergen ist die Kondition auch egal, falls sie plötzlich nicht mehr da ist, kann man immer ins Tal absteigen  und an der Wupper zurück rollen. Vielleicht solltest du aber auch das Studio wechseln, obwohl...







......................... lieber Halle Berry als Wanna Eickel


----------



## DoubleU (14. April 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Herr DoppelUh
> 
> Falls du es moralisch und schlaftechnisch vertreten kannst, könnten wir uns ja als Quasinachbarn an der Feuerwehr in Esch oder am Aldi in Pesch treffen und dann mit meinem Motorfahrzeug weiterfahren


 
Da besuche ich aber mal eindeutig das falsche Studio! Keine Frage. Kontaktdaten? Preise bzw. Nachlaß, wenn man dich als Referenz angibt? .-)

Aber das hier "...meine ich damit die Geschwindigkeit des Langsamsten, was erstaunlicher Weise nicht immer ich bin." ist doch sicher dezentes understatement at it's best oda?  

Mit dem Teffen bzw. wenn du mich da mal Huckepack nehmen könntest wäre das allerdings cool. Durch Fahrgemeinschaften bekomme ich das auch "moralisch" hin  (Spitze ist angekommen...). In dem Fall wäre die Feuerwehr in Esch perfekt. Da finde ich auch besoffen hin, weil ich da durch den Sohn von Bekannten meiner Eltern schon öfter mal die sagenhaften "Feste" dort miterleben durfte (lange her aber man erinnert sich).

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. April 2008)

Oh Gott Mikele,

wer treibt sich mittlerweile in deinem Wohnzimmer herum .


----------



## on any sunday (15. April 2008)

Feierabendrunde am 17.04. 18:00 ab Burscheid: Lockere Runde über die schönsten Trails, die das bergische Hochland zu bieten hat, dürfte so ca. 30 km km lang und 700 HM hoch werden. 

Geeignete Leuchtmittel sollten für den Fall einer Panne oder Nachspielzeit mitgeführt werden.

Buchung Bergische Trails

Startpunkt: Bild anklicken


----------



## Delgado (16. April 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde am 17.04. 18:00 ab Burscheid: Lockere Runde über die schönsten Trails, die das bergische Hochland zu bieten hat, dürfte so ca. 30 km km lang und 700 HM hoch werden.
> 
> Geeignete Leuchtmittel sollten für den Fall einer Panne oder Nachspielzeit mitgeführt werden.
> 
> ...



Klingt nett  

Würde evtl. dazustoßen.

Muss ich aber noch mit Solanum abklären ...

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (17. April 2008)

Hallo Herr Sonntag,

guckst du mal in deine PN? Brauche Bestätigung für Frankenwald.

Ciao
Annette


----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2008)

Weiß momentan nicht, ob ich komme. Hab erste Anzeichen einer Erkältung  .Mal sehen, wie ich mich daheim fühle. Hier auf der Arbeit fühlt man sich ja selten wohl.... 
Falls ich um 18.00 nicht da bin, müßt ihr ohne mich fahren. Ich weiß, das schmerzt sehr, ihr werdet es überleben...


----------



## Delgado (18. April 2008)

Schöne Feierabendrunde gestern.

Danke Herr Sonntach  

Mein Taxi kam dann doch noch irgendwann ..... nach Untereschbach  

Grüße 

Micha


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2008)

Jou, bin froh doch mitgefahren zu sein. Vollkommen unbekannte Genüsse - Biken bei Trockenheit auf neuen Trails im Sonnenuntergang   - wurden uns da beschert. 
Dazu noch der Linneftrail (fast) ohne störende Mitbenutzer.... 
Überhaupt war das bei den teilnehmenden Mitfahrern schon fast ein Feierabend-Biker Revival vergangener Jahre. 

Nicht unangenehm auch, daß die einzige Panne bei der Gegenveranstaltung der Opladener Bahnhofsbiker zu beobachten war...


----------



## Michael13 (18. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab die Panne ohne Hilfe gut überstanden 
war auch unsere einzige 
schön, dass man Euch mal wieder sieht (auf dem bike)

....ist natürlich blöd, wenn man die zwei Treppenstufen zur Brücke über den Eifgenbach nicht schafft und sich dann einen snakebite holt   aber zu hause angekommen bin ich dann doch noch 

Viele bikergrüße an 
on any sunday, manni, mickael u. energy 


Michael


----------



## Delgado (18. April 2008)

Michael13 schrieb:


> ....ist natürlich blöd, wenn man die zwei Treppenstufen zur Brücke über den Eifgenbach nicht schafft und sich dann einen snakebite holt   aber zu hause angekommen bin ich dann doch noch




Versuchs mal durch den Bach!


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Versuchs mal durch den Bach!



Nur wenn du ihm deine Überschuhe gibst....


----------



## mikkael (18. April 2008)

Und ordentlich Höhenmeter gesammelt.. 

Wir müssen an dem Abschluss arbeiten, ohne Eis oder Kuchen werden die Altherrenrunden zu sportlichen Aktivitäten. Anstrengungen, Schweiss und so.. Bäää.. 

Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (19. April 2008)

mikkael schrieb:


> Und ordentlich Höhenmeter gesammelt..
> 
> Wir müssen an dem Abschluss arbeiten, ohne Eis oder Kuchen werden die Altherrenrunden zu sportlichen Aktivitäten. Anstrengungen, Schweiss und so.. Bäää..
> 
> Mikkael



Man konnte es auch als Retro Runde bezeichnen. Wenn es wärmer und heller wird, ist auch wieder ein Kaffekränzchen drin. Dann werden auch die angegeben Höhenmeter erreicht, tschuldigung für die unverzeihliche Unterschreitung. Aber keine Sorge, wird nicht wieder vorkommen, nicht mit alten fiesen Steigungen,                                                           .................................... ich habe neue fiese Steigungen.  

Die nächste Feierabendrunde schreibe ich im Offroad Forum aus, einen Kandidaten hätte ich ja schon.  

Das englische Ale schmeckt erstaunlich lecker, ist doch sicher aloholfrei, oterrr edwa nich, musss neeeehmlich nooch einsaufen wahren,..................................hicks.


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2008)

Feierabendrunde am 23.04. 18:00 ab Burscheid: Lockere Runde über die schönsten Trails und fiesesten Steigungen, die das bergische Hochland zu bieten hat, dürfte so ca. 40 km km lang und 700 HM hoch werden. 

Geeignete Leuchtmittel sollten für den Fall einer Panne oder Nachspielzeit mitgeführt werden.

Buchung Bergische Trails

Startpunkt: Bild anklicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (1. Mai 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Die nächste Feierabendrunde schreibe ich im Offroad Forum aus, einen Kandidaten hätte ich ja schon
> 
> ...musss neeeehmlich nooch einsaufen wahren, ..................................hicks.



Mein Gott, man lässt den Thread eine Woche allein auf sich, schon rutscht er ins Abseits. Tz tz..


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2008)

Feierabendrunde am 07.05 18:00 Uhr ab Altenberg, Parkplatz Schöllerhof. Lockere Runde über die schönsten Trails und fiesesten Steigungen, die das bergische Hochland zu bieten hat, dürfte so ca. 40 km km lang und 700 HM hoch werden. 

Geeignete Leuchtmittel sollten für den Fall einer Panne oder Nachspielzeit mitgeführt werden.

Buchung Bergische Trails

Startpunkt: Bild anklicken


----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2008)

Mittwoch ist doch KFL-Tag!

Aber wer zuerst kommt   .....


----------



## on any sunday (14. Juni 2008)

Lockere Runde am 15.06 um 13:00 Uhr ab Burscheid. Es geht über die schönsten Trails und fiesesten Steigungen, die das bergische Hochland zu bieten hat, dürfte so ca. 40 km km lang und 700 HM hoch werden.

Und es wird wirklich locker, bin ca. 4 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren(ohne Motor).  

Buchung Bergische Trails

Startpunkt: Bild anklicken


----------



## supasini (14. Juni 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Und es wird wirklich locker, bin ca. 4 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren(ohne Motor).



na, da freu ich mich doch auf nächste Woche!


----------



## on any sunday (24. Juni 2008)

Langsam aber sicher kommt der Sommer und meine Lust zur muskelbetriebenen Fortbewegung wieder. 

Gesucht werden deshalb leidensfähige Mitfahrer mit ausgeprägtem Sinn für ausgedehnte Waldraumtouren.

Geplant hätte ich da.

Siegerland Höhenring als Ein Tages Veranstaltung.

Westerwaldsteig als Zwei Tages Tour.

Kombination aus dem südlichen und nördlichen Pfälzer Jakobsweg, sollte auch in zwei Tagen machbar sein.

Für alle Touren gibt es GPS Daten, siehe die Links, Orientierung sollte also kein Problem sein. Genauere Planung Unterkunft, Anfahrtsvarianten Bahn/Auto etc. kann man ja gemeinsam abstimmen, falls sich überhaupt jemand für diese kleinen Marathonveranstaltungen erwärmen kann. Ich wäre auch für verlängerte Wochenenden zu haben, falls das bei einer Entscheidungsfindung helfen sollte. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## jokomen (25. Juni 2008)

Hey Mikele,

Du äußerst leidensfähiger Zellengenosse 

Schöne Touren hast Du Dir da ausgesucht.  Aber für den Siegerlandhöhenring mit 3555 lockeren HM für ne entspannte Eintagestour  gibt es für mich kaum passende Müsliriegel.  Son großen Rucksack habe ich nicht! 

Der Westerwaldsteig mit mageren 5322 HM fährste dann sicherlich auch erst am SA nach dem Einkaufen. 

Den Jakobsweg Süd mit 144km und 1851 HM und Jakobsweg Nord mit 147 km und 2565 HM können wir ja dann SA nachmittag fahren. 

Die Strecken sind ja recht interessant , können ja am SA bei der Tour mal drüber quatschen. Besonders über die Zeitvorstellungen


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juni 2008)

Wahrscheinlich hat die zuletzt intensive Nutzung motorgetriebener geländetauglicher Zweiräder sein Wahrnehmungsvermögen bezüglich Tourlängen und HMs etwas verwässert....


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2008)

Also der Siegerland Höhenring führt zu 1/3 über den, von mir kürzlich befahrenen, Rothaarsteig 

Derselbe ist insofern berüchtigt, als dass er schon gestandene Marathonisti in die Knie gezwungen hat 
Namen werden natürlich keine genannt  

Für gut trainierte Biker ist der SHR aber in 10-12 h (!) schaffbar.


Der letzte Teil des Rings führt sogar bei mir vor der Haustüre (Schloss Crottorf) vorbei. Wäre an einer Teilnahme interessiert.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (25. Juni 2008)

innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage wäre ich auch an einer der genannten Veranstaltungen interessiert. Und die 3kHm/Tag hab ich noch nie gknackt, wäre mal ne Herausforderung...


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juni 2008)

Danke für die rege Nachfrage.  Bezüglich der Höhenmeter: Ich hatte vor, die Strecken radtechnisch zu optimieren. Ja, das heisst, das es weniger Hm werden sollen. 

Z.B. den Pfälzer Jakobsweg wollte ich ab Neustadt fahren und im Westen über das Lambertkreuz eventuell abkürzen.

Den Sieghöhenring habe ich im jugendlichen Leichtsinn als Zwei Tages Tour mit Liegematte, Schlafsack und Nächtigung in Grillhütte gemacht. An sich sehr schön und würde das auch wieder machen. Dumm nur, wenn Nachts um 12 Uhr die Dorfjugend aufkreuzt und all die nächtlichen Aktivitäten durchführt, von denen wir in unserem Alter schon lange abgekommen sind. 

Dann gehe ich jetzt mal planen.

Michael


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> .... die nächtlichen Aktivitäten durchführt, von denen wir in unserem Alter schon lange abgekommen sind.
> 
> Dann gehe ich jetzt mal planen.
> 
> Michael



Die nächtlichen Aktivitäten?


----------



## jokomen (25. Juni 2008)

Wahrscheinlich mit ner Grillhütte wo ältere Männer auch mitmachen dürfen.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juni 2008)

Lockere Runde am 29.06 um 13:00 Uhr ab Burscheid. Es geht über die schönsten Trails und fiesesten Steigungen, die das bergische Hochland zu bieten hat, dürfte so ca. 40 km km lang und 800 HM hoch werden.


Buchung Bergische Trails

Startpunkt: Bild anklicken


----------



## on any sunday (30. Juni 2008)

Feierabendrunde am 02.07, 18:00 Uhr ab Altenberg, Parkplatz Schöllerhof. Lockere Runde über die schönsten Trails und fiesesten Steigungen, die das bergische Hochland zu bieten hat, dürfte so ca. 40 km km lang und 700 HM hoch werden. 

Buchung Bergische Trails

Startpunkt: Bild anklicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. Juli 2008)

Die Beteiligung an der Feierabendlichenbergischentrailstour war quantitativ durchaus ausbaubar, qualitativ allerdings nicht zu übertreffen. Mit weiblicher Begleitung kämpfte man sich durch den kühlenden bergischen Waldraum, der allerdings durch den Höhepunkt der Wachtumsperiode schon etwas dunkel war. Außer einer ungeplanten Wiesenüberquerung wurden alle verfügbaren Trails in zügigen Tempo mitgenommen und wieder zurückgelegt.  

Danke an Nina für die angenehme Begleitung, die hoffentlich noch trocken nach Hause gekommen ist. Ich bin noch gut durchfeuchtet worden, vom Auto zur heimatlichen Bleibe. 

Gut Nächtle.

Michael


----------



## Manni (3. Juli 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Die Beteiligung an der Feierabendlichenbergischentrailstour war quantitativ durchaus ausbaubar, qualitativ allerdings nicht zu übertreffen. Mit weiblicher Begleitung kämpfte man sich durch den kühlenden bergischen Waldraum, der allerdings durch den Höhepunkt der Wachtumsperiode schon etwas dunkel war. Außer einer ungeplanten Wiesenüberquerung wurden alle verfügbaren Trails in zügigen Tempo mitgenommen und wieder zurückgelegt.
> 
> Danke an Nina für die angenehme Begleitung, die hoffentlich noch trocken nach Hause gekommen ist. Ich bin noch gut durchfeuchtet worden, vom Auto zur heimatlichen Bleibe.
> 
> ...



Moin Micha,
wie siehts bei dir denn Freitag Abend ab 18:00 Uhr mit nem Tourchen aus? Alternativ wollte ich auch am Samstag oder Sonntag ne Runde bis ca. 1200hm fahren. Interesse?


Gruss Manni


----------



## Ninaskateson (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Michael - on any sunday!
Vielen Dank noch einmal für die trailige Runde gestern.
Trotzdem es sich gestern kurzzeitig nach mindestens 5 
Bremsenstichen anfühlte, es bleibt kein einziger sichtbar
zurück. Und auch das gemeine Schiebe- und Trageintermezzo
hinterließ keine Kratzer vom dornigen Unterholz auf meiner Haut
= sehr gut!
Die schwarzen Wolken haben meine Beine auf dem Heimweg 
dann nochmal zu Leistung angespornt und ich konnte mit den 
ersten Tropfen, die sich lösten, mein Bike trocken in den Keller
stellen. Das nenne ich mal rechtzeitig heimkehren!
Ich sende Dir liebe Grüße und ich bin, wenn die Gelegenheit passt
gerne wieder mit von der Partie!
Herzlichst, Nina


----------



## on any sunday (5. August 2008)

So, nach zweiwöchigen Gardaseeaufenthalt mittels motorgetriebenen Fahrzeugen bin ich wieder im Lande. 
Gardasee in der Haupt-Saison ist die Hölle. 

Das kommenden Wochenende werde ich in Luxemburg weilen. Wer also Lust auf technische Trails hat, kann sich gerne anschliessen. Wo und wann per PM. Ach so, was einen dort erwartet: Luxemburgische Trails


----------



## on any sunday (6. August 2008)

Kleiner Nachtrag zum Gardasee, auch in der Hölle gibt es schöne Orte. Etwas für Nostalgiker und manchmal mit einem weinenden Auge betrachtet, aber auch neue, unbekannte Ausblicke.

Volle Ladung







Blick vom der Hotel






Monte Altissimo






Verhaftet am Tremalzo






Schluchtenflitzer






Einmal schaudern






____
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kuh im üblichen Pasubio Wetter






Italienische Emily






Neues am Baldo






Schottern in östlichen Gefilden











Etwas stunzen






Harley auf Abwegen






Am Stilfser Joch











Gavia Pass






Abendlicher Absacker über Malcesine






Einen täglichen Absacker habe ich mir in Form eines Tandem Gleitschirmflugs vom Baldo gegönnt, sehr geil.

Und jetzt lauf einfach auf den Abgrund zu. 








Mehr Fotos


----------



## on any sunday (22. August 2008)

gelöscht


----------



## Enrgy (22. August 2008)

Nette Toürchen habt ihr da gemacht! Und mit Polizeieskorte kann ja mal gaaanix passieren...
Am Corno Paura war ich vor 10 Jahren auch mal, fand es aber enttäuschend was die Trails anbelangt. Aussicht natürlich genital....

Bin gerade im Sonnenstaat und lasse mir etwas die Ohren freipusten...

PS: gute Besserung für dein herzschrittmacherloses Vehikel...


----------



## on any sunday (22. August 2008)

Upps, du scheinst ja wirklich in Usaaa zu sein.  Na dann viel Spass dabei. Gut das meine finanziellen Mittel wegen Urlauben und notwendigen Herzschrittmacheroperationen im Moment sehr beschränkt sind. Sonst hätte ich dir eine Einkaufsliste für foxy Höschen, Hemdchen oder Helmchen geschickt. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Miss Neandertal (22. August 2008)

Wirklich sehr schöne Fotos!!

A propos: wusste gar nicht, dass FOX auch Slips und Tanga hat


----------



## on any sunday (22. August 2008)

Ich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (22. August 2008)

Es gibt auch schöne Wiederholungen. 

Nordeifelcross Blankenheim-Düren am 31.08.2008. Was ist schon ein Alpencross, wenn man die Eifel vor der Tür hat? Genau, und Weihnachten ist ja auch jedes Jahr.

Start am Bahnhof in Blankenheim/Wald.

Ich folge dem Wanderweg 12 (Eifelsteig, AE, offener Pfeil), ein Singeltrail, wird aber bald zum normalen Forstweg. Vorbei an Burg Reifferscheid und Hellenthal geht es auf und ab, über Forstwege bis zur Oleftalsperre. Kleines Päuschen am Ende der Talsperre. Kurz danach erreicht man den höchsten Punkt der Tour. Downhill gehts dann ins malerische Perlenbachtal, auf schmaleren Wegen erreicht man die Perlenbachtalsperre. 

Nach der Talsperre gehts auf Singeltrails und schmalen Forstwegen oberhalb von Monschau entlang der Rur bis Hammer. Bisher der beste und schönste Teil der Strecke. Weiter durchs Tal bis Einruhr, dann an der Rurtalsperre entlang bis zum heftigen Anstieg Richtung Schmidt. Es folgt ein schöner Downhill ins Kalltal. Nach Bewältigung des letzten Anstieges nach Hürtgen wird Großhau erreicht und bis Düren ist fast nur noch rollen angesagt.

Ende am Bahnhof in Düren

Bewegte Impressionen, Bilder und Kommentare der letzten Veranstaltungen:

Eifelcross 2006

Eifelcross 2007

Die Tourdaten, ca. 120 km, ca. 2000 HM, ca. 8 Stunden reine Fahrzeit.


Anmeldung Eifelcrosser


P.S. Falls Nachfragen zu einem anderen Termin kommen. Ich reise ab Köln-West mit der Bahn an (könnte noch einen Mitfahrer auf meinem Jobticket mitnehmen). Im September scheint die Bahn auf der Strecke Köln-Trier Bauarbeiten durchzuführen. Es gibt deshalb keine durchgehende Verbindung von Köln nach Blankenheim, der Zug fährt über Koblenz und Trier, ca. 4,5 Stunden Fahrtzeit.


----------



## supasini (22. August 2008)

Hi Cheffe,
willst du wieder genau die Route vom letzten Jahr fahren?
Alternativ würde sich meiner Meinung nach die schönere Varinate anbieten, irgendwo im Rurtal nach EU zuück zu fahren und dort den Zug zu entern. Bei Interesse würde ich dir auch konkretere Routenvorschläge schicken.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. August 2008)

Hallöle, hab mal quergelesen. Tip: Nehmt ab Blankenheim / Wald Bahnhof die Ausschilderung der Burgenroute, ist fast die gleiche wie der alte Eifelsteig nimmt aber z.B. zur Wildenburg usw. den ein oder anderen schmäler Pfad mit.
(siehe auch OVL von Tour 50 auf meiner HP )


----------



## on any sunday (24. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Cheffe,
> willst du wieder genau die Route vom letzten Jahr fahren?
> Alternativ würde sich meiner Meinung nach die schönere Varinate anbieten, irgendwo im Rurtal nach EU zuück zu fahren und dort den Zug zu entern. Bei Interesse würde ich dir auch konkretere Routenvorschläge schicken.



Nö, am Anfang hatte ich vor, wie von Herrn schraeg freundlicherweise vorgeschlagen, der Burgenroute zu folgen. Der Mittelteil bleibt gleich, bemühe mich aber ins Kalltal trailmässig abzufahren und nach Großhau noch was trailiges einzubauen und bis kurz vor Düren mehr Wald mitzunehmen. Ende in Euskirchen ist nicht vorgesehen; finde die Schlußsteppe vor deiner Heimat auch nicht aufregender als Düren.  Außerdem hat der erste Mitfahrer diese Tour schon abgeradelt.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. August 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nö, am Anfang hatte ich vor, wie von Herrn schraeg freundlicherweise vorgeschlagen, der Burgenroute zu folgen. Der Mittelteil bleibt gleich, bemühe mich aber ins Kalltal trailmässig abzufahren und nach Großhau noch was trailiges einzubauen und bis kurz vor Düren mehr Wald mitzunehmen. Ende in Euskirchen ist nicht vorgesehen; finde die Schlußsteppe vor deiner Heimat auch nicht aufregender als Düren.  Außerdem hat der erste Mitfahrer diese Tour schon abgeradelt.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Genau

aber etwas Anderes: Die früheste Bahnverbindung von Bonn-Duisdorf bis nach Blankenheim-Wald endet erst am Zielort um 10:33

Es wäre nett, wenn Du die Startzeit anpassen könntest Wenn aber viele andere Mitfahrer unbedingt um 9:45 losfahren möchten, hab ich halt Pech gehabt.

P.S. Wann kommt Deine Bahn in B.-Wald an?


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2008)

Ich fahr mit der RB 11107 von Köln West nach Blankenheim um 8:15 ab und komm um 9:35 Uhr an. Von Bonn HBF nach Köln West geht der RB 11914 um 7:31 ab und kommt um 7:56 an. Würde also passen. 

10:35 Uhr ist mir als Abfahrtszeit zu spät, wollte mich weder hetzen noch Licht mitnehmen.


----------



## DoubleU (28. August 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit der RB 11107 von Köln West nach Blankenheim um 8:15 ab und komm um 9:35 Uhr an. Von Bonn HBF nach Köln West geht der RB 11914 um 7:31 ab und kommt um 7:56 an. Würde also passen.
> 
> 10:35 Uhr ist mir als Abfahrtszeit zu spät, wollte mich weder hetzen noch Licht mitnehmen.


 
Herrje Michael, ist das schei$$e früh, aber wohl so notwendig...
Ich hatte ja auch beabsichtigt euch mit meiner Anwesenheit zu belästigen, aber das muß ich dann je nach Lage der Dinge entscheiden. Von den Leverkusenern ließ sich bisher leider auch keiner motivieren des nachts am Sonntag kurz nach dem nach Hause kommen aufzustehen. Jedenfalls nicht als ich das letzten Sonntag angesprochen habe.
Ich schau mal was geht - ansonsten gute Tour.


----------



## on any sunday (28. August 2008)

Also, ich treffe mich um 7:30 Uhr mit Herrn hummock und seinem Bus an der Feuerwehr in Esch, nur so als Entscheidungshilfe.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (28. August 2008)

Hey, Herr Sonntag,

schauen Sie mal bitte in die PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (28. August 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Also, ich treffe mich um 7:30 Uhr mit Herrn hummock und seinem Bus an der Feuerwehr in Esch, nur so als Entscheidungshilfe.


 
Hört sich auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr gut an, weil das ja nur 5 min mit dem Rad sind! Ob ich mich dann je nach Lage der Dinge fürs Biken oder doch fürs chillen und feiern beim PollerWiesen-Ambient-Picknick am Escher See entscheide, muß mein konkreter Zustand Sonntag morgen entscheiden.  Auf jeden Fall schon mal besten Dank für die Info. Oder anders: Wenn ich da bin...bin ich da!


----------



## on any sunday (29. August 2008)

Der Eifelcross entwickelt sich ja prächtig, wird ja bald anmeldepflichtig.  Das Wetter spielt auch mit, sollte also eine spassige Angelegenheit für alle Beteiligten werden. Verdursten dürfte keiner, es gibt genügend Wasserstellen auf dem Weg. Grosse Pause wird in Hammer eingeläutet, also von Mutti genug Taschengeld mitgeben lassen. 

Und nur für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, das es doch was länger dauert, kein Snickers sonder doch ein Lämpchen einstecken. Bei steigender Teilnehmerschar wächst erfahrungsgemäß die Pannenhäufigkeit exponential.

Bis Sunday

Michael


----------



## Vertexto (29. August 2008)

Hi Michel,
viel Spass bei eurem Eifelcross, ich kann leider nicht mitfahren habe Spätschicht und bekomme keinen Urlaub.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## supasini (29. August 2008)

euch viel Spaß am Sonntag, vielleicht sehen wir uns im Zug, will mit meinem Weib den Römerkanalweg fahren, da haben wir denselben Startpunkt.


----------



## helman (30. August 2008)

Hi, Ich werde am Sonntag mit dem Zug von Köln HBF (Abfahrt 8:11) nach nach Blankenheim fahren. Falls noch weitere mit dem Zug zum Eifelcross starten könnten wir ein Wochenendticket der Bahn für 35 lösen und mit bis zu 5 Personen hinund zurück fahren. EIn Bike kosten dann zusätzlich 4,50 (hin-und zurück).
Falls sich also noch zwei weitere finden ist das zusammen günstiger.
Ich könnte das Ticket besorgen, wir müssten dann nur in einer Gruppe fahren.
Grüße
helman


----------



## on any sunday (30. August 2008)

Für alle Ferngesteuerten der geplante Track für morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. August 2008)

helman schrieb:


> Hi, Ich werde am Sonntag mit dem Zug von Köln HBF (Abfahrt 8:11) nach nach Blankenheim fahren. Falls noch weitere mit dem Zug zum Eifelcross starten könnten wir ein Wochenendticket der Bahn für 35 lösen und mit bis zu 5 Personen hinund zurück fahren. EIn Bike kosten dann zusätzlich 4,50 (hin-und zurück).
> Falls sich also noch zwei weitere finden ist das zusammen günstiger.
> Ich könnte das Ticket besorgen, wir müssten dann nur in einer Gruppe fahren.
> Grüße
> helman



Habe dir gerade auf deine Mail geantwortet, wäre dabei und steige - so der Planungsstand - mit Boris in Erftstadt zu. Zurück dann von Düren bis Horrem.


----------



## helman (30. August 2008)

Super, sehen uns auf dem Gleis im HBF, bzw. Am Zug in Erfstadt. Meine Handynummer hab ich noch mal per PN geschickt. wir sind jetzt auch schon 4 evtl. 5 mit Grüner Frosch, ist also auf jeden fall günstiger....

Freu mich - bis morgen 
Helmut


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. August 2008)

Uff,

geschafft. Danke an alle für die schöne und fordernde Tour, besonders natürlich auch an den Guide. Waren dann allerdings noch ca. 17, nicht die erhofften 12km, die taten schon weh, wollte man doch heim und hatte Hunger und Durst; rundherum Blitze und Gewitterleuchten. Immerhin, ich hab's im Trockenen geschafft und jetzt sieht die Welt schon besser aus.

135km standen zum Schluß auf der Eieruhr, genug für einen langen und anstrengenden Tag.


----------



## helman (1. September 2008)

Hi, danke an on any sunday fürs guiding - war ein schöner Tag in der Eifel. Auch wir (Konfuzius  und ich) sond noch trocken nach Hause gekommen. Bei mir war nur der Hunger nicht so groß (konnte immer noch von dem Schnitzel mit Pommes zehren) 

Grüße
helman


----------



## DoubleU (1. September 2008)

Ich hab es probiert, da ich eigentlich hoch motiviert schien bei euch mitzufahren Michael! Ich bin auch direkt die h wach geblieben und habe mich ab halb 7 für die Tour (laaangsam) präpariert, aber so ganz ohne Schlaf merkte ich schon auf einmal deutlich, daß ich wohl auf so einer Tour mit nur 6 Leuten dann doch eher ne Belastung sein würde. Die Zeit wurde auch knapp, als es dann auf einmal 7:15 Uhr war, ich noch nix gegessen hatte und auch noch nicht angezogen war. Shit, wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber meine Freundin hat es mir auch gedankt.
Das ich dann später am Tag noch eine kleine Tour gefahren bin, die in einer Art survival-Training im näheren Dunstkreis von Glüder ausartete ist ein anderes Thema, welches ich hier nicht breittreten will. 
Aber ich hab dann später an euch gedacht, als ich Cocktail-schlürfend, chillend und tanzend dann beim Tribehouse-Open-Air abgehangen habe und war froh an diesem Tag nicht als Bremsklotz fungiert zu haben.
Aber Bilder will ich trotzdem sehen. Und den Track fahre ich auf jeden Fall nach.


----------



## on any sunday (1. September 2008)

Eifelcross 2008

Eine unerwartet hohen Teilnehmerschar fand sich am Bahnof in Blankenheim ein, um diesen Tagesausflug in den eiflischen Waldraum zu unternehmen.

Die Teilnehmer an der Perlbachtalsperre.






plus dem Kamerakind Konfusius , oder so. Schonmal hetzlichen Dank für die optische Dokumentation.





Die freundlichen Herrschaften des Eifelvereins hatten einen neuen Wanderweg ausgeschildert, den Burgenweg; sozusagen eine deutlich trailigere Variante zur Olef Talsperre.

Das Ergebnis war sehr erfreulich, man beachte das breite Grinsen und die orange Kennzeichung am Baum.





Und unterwegs tauchte sogar die ein oder andere Burg auf.





Leider tauchte kurz danach auch Platten Numero Eins auf.





Da der Guide leider etwas Neues ausprobieren wollte, wurde eine kleine, unnötige Schleife durch Belgien gedreht, aber das GPS leitete die Verirrten wieder Richtung Monschau.





Über den vollkommen unnötigen Besuch von Monschau City breite ich lieber den Mantel des Schweigens aus.

Und zu allem Überfluss bescherte uns der Plattengott auf den folgenden Weg nach Hammer die Luftlosen 2 und 3. Die Pause wurde aber zum intensiven Materialtest genutzt.





Bis zur Pause in Hammer war es nicht mehr weit und es gab schonmal lecker Weg oberhalb der Rur.





Pause in Hammer. Die Leute in Camp Hammer haben eine sehr konsequente cooperate identity.





Durchs Grüne ging es Richtung Einruhr.





Und da isser, der Platten Numero 4 kurz oberhalb von Einruhr. Wenigstens konnte der Warteplatz mit Aussicht und folgenden Serpentinchen punkten.









Entlang des Rurstausees radelten die Crosser bis zur Bank der Entscheidung.





Anbetracht der leider zu weit fortgeschrittenen Uhrzeit und den doch langsam schwindenen Kräften bei Teilen der Mannschaft, wurde beschlossen, den Uphill nach Schmidt und den geplanten Rest der Etappe aufs nächste Jahr zu verschieben. Es wurde eine deutlich höhenmeterreduzierte Strecke gewählt. 

Man konnte noch weiter die Ausblicke auf den den Rursee geniessen, ein antikes Kraftwerk bewundern und einen nicht ganz legalen Ufertrail abfeiern. Ab Heimbach wäre schon die Rurtalbahn besteigbar gewesen, aber die Unverzagten wollten Düren mit eigener Kraft erreichen. 

Aber auch die Unverzagten zagten anbetracht der schwindenen Helligkeitsreserven und der dunklen Gewitterwolken. Just in Time wurde in Zerkall die Rurtalbahn doch noch geentert und bis Düren nicht mehr verlassen. Ich glaube, so richtig traurig war darüber aber keiner. 

Es war mir ein Fescht.

Michael


----------



## Konfuzius (1. September 2008)

Jawohl, es war tatsächlich ein Fest! 
Nette Gruppe, sehr schöne Strecke und trotz der Länge mit erfreulich hohem Trailanteil 
Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei, wenn ich darf  - dann hoffentlich ohne Platten und mit den Trails bei Schmidt!

Danke nochmal für diesen unterhaltsamen Sonntag-Sonntag 
Ralf


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. September 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> .... ein antikes Kraftwerk bewundern und einen nicht ganz legalen Ufertrail abfeiern.



Ihr seid doch nicht etwa den nördlichen Uferweg über die Holzbohlen geradelt ihr pösen puben ?


----------



## on any sunday (3. September 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch nicht etwa den nördlichen Uferweg über die Holzbohlen geradelt ihr pösen puben ?



Ich weiss nicht was du meinst. Ich habe ein so mieses Orientierungsvermögen und Frau Holz Bohlen haben wir auch nicht belästigt. 

Die nächsten Wochenenden keine Touren mit mir, außer man trifft sich rein zufällig in den Dolomiten.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. September 2008)

Mir geistert die ganze Zeit für irgendwann im Oktober der Lieserpfad durch den Kopf. An und für sich auch per Zug errreichbar bis Gerolstein, dann weiter nach Daun und der Spass kann beginnen. Zeitlich sollte das gut reichen, und die Trasse kann ja wohl auch noch umsurft werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. September 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Die nächsten Wochenenden keine Touren mit mir, außer man trifft sich rein zufällig in den Dolomiten.



Heißt du jetzt bald "on any Stuntzi"??
Wie wäre es mit nem kleine Live-Posting deiner Exkursionen?


----------



## on any sunday (3. September 2008)

Lass mal, ist ja nur für eine Woche, außerdem bin ich in Begleitung und habe da garantiert Besseres zu tun als hier rum zu digitalisieren.


----------



## RICO (4. September 2008)

Wie,
bist Du schon wieder mit der kleinen Japanerin unterwegs, die für alle Sauereien zu haben ist und schluckt wie blöd?
Wie war ihr Name noch, irgendwas mit Suzi oder suki?

Werde in den Herbstferien mal Südtirol bebiken, falls dann noch genug Sonne da ist.
Also viel Spaß mit Deiner Begleitung.
Gruß

RICO


----------



## Enrgy (4. September 2008)

RICO schrieb:


> Wie war ihr Name noch, irgendwas mit Suzi oder suki?



Bei Austin Powers hießen die Fuk Mi und Fuk Ju....


----------



## on any sunday (4. September 2008)

Nö, ich brauche diesmal keine schluckfreudige Begleitung und quäle mich mittels Muskelkraft durch die bleichen Berge.


----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2008)

Roadtrip Südtirol 2008

oder Alterherrenausflug unter dem Motto "Was sie schon immer gefahren haben wollten, aber sich nie trauten" in südliche Alpengefilde unter Ausnutzung von jedwegen Aufstiegshilfen.

*Kreuzkofelumrundung, wegen erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit zur Trailacht um das Heiligkreuz Hospiz  mutiert.
*








Waiting in the rain





Gutes Wetter wird überbewertet.







*Trailen um den Pralongia, feiner Trail nach Arraba, dummerweise hatte die  Porta Vascovio Seilbahn schon geschlossen.*


























*Trailen und Schinden im Schatten der Drei Zinnen*






























*Civetta Umrundung mit Seilbahn und Bus.  Angeblicher Traumtrail vom Rif. Carestiato nach Agordo war etwas entäuschend, die Lage des Rifugio aber top.*






















*Monte Roen, Dank sehr dunstiger Aussichten keine gigantische Aussicht, dafür feinster Trail bis ins Etschtal.*

Standseilbahn zum Mendelpass





































No Comment






*Stilfser Joch, Genialer Goldseetrail mit fast noch besserer Fortsetzung auf Weg 4 zur Stilfser Brücke.*

Weder Passhöhe noch Wetter ist sehr erbaulich.

































































Schee wars!

P.S. Danke an Fotosenior Oliver.


----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2008)

P.S. 

Habe mein KLEIN in den Ruhestand geschickt und mir ein neues Haarteil gebastelt, könnte man als Retrobike bezeichnen.


----------



## checkb (21. September 2008)

Scheene Bilders von der Tour.  Das Bike, naja. 

checkb


----------



## supasini (21. September 2008)

Goldseetrail ist knaller, oder? 
und das Bike gefällt mir gut - können wir demnähx dann mal flotte Runden zusammen drehen 
du hast ne PN bzgl. BR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. September 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> P.S.
> 
> Habe mein KLEIN in den Ruhestand geschickt und mir ein neues Haarteil gebastelt, könnte man als Retrobike bezeichnen.



Ne Bomber und IRC Myhtos und 'ne Juicy - kenne ich doch irgend woher.


----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2008)

Ist aber ne 700er und die Bremsen sind nicht saftig sondern schimanig.


----------



## supasini (21. September 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> [...] und die Bremsen sind nicht saftig sondern schimanig.



und ich dachte schon, ich hätte was auf den Augen 

zur Gabel: ist das die aktuelle (2009er) Version mit 140 mm? welcher Rahmen ist das, für welchen Federweg ist die Geo ausgelegt? ist das was LV 101 ähnliches, wo 100-140mm geht oder ein Selbstversuch mit ner Standardgeo?


----------



## Handlampe (22. September 2008)

Feine Bilder, Herr Sonntag.

Lass das mit dem Goldgrubendingsdatrail nicht Manni sehen. Den wollte er nämlich auch gefahren sein....passte aber irgendwie nicht so ganz in unseren Tourplan.


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Lass das mit dem Goldgrubendingsdatrail nicht Manni sehen...




...der ist noch jung, der kann warten...


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> No Comment



Och, hab dich nicht so....man muß Augen für das wesentliche haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (22. September 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Schee wars!


Was für eine Inspiration!


----------



## GeDe (25. September 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Lass mal, ist ja nur für eine Woche, außerdem bin ich in Begleitung und habe da garantiert Besseres zu tun als hier rum zu digitalisieren.



Hallo, schöne Fotos,
gibt#s irgendwo genauere Info's. Würd' das gerne auch fahren.

Grüße 
GeDe


----------



## schu2000 (25. September 2008)

Hey Micha!! Schöne Bilder aus Südtirol!!  Wie beneidenswert, da möchte man glatt auch nochmal auf Achse bevors überall ungemütlich und winterlich wird...
Viele Grüße aus dem Frankenwald 

Sven


----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo, schöne Fotos,
> gibt#s irgendwo genauere Info's. Würd' das gerne auch fahren.
> 
> Grüße
> GeDe



Genauere Infos gibt es von mir, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.  Bei Bedarf kann ich dir vorab die GPS Tracks schicken, wenn ich diese etwas bereinigt habe. Sind bereinigt, guckst du Anhang.



schu2000 schrieb:


> Hey Micha!! Schöne Bilder aus Südtirol!!  Wie beneidenswert, da möchte man glatt auch nochmal auf Achse bevors überall ungemütlich und winterlich wird...
> Viele Grüße aus dem Frankenwald
> 
> Sven



Gerüchteweise wird es nur im Frankenwald ungemütlich und winterlich.


----------



## on any sunday (8. Oktober 2008)

Indian Summer Ausflug durch den bergischen Waldraum am Samstag,  11. 10. ab Burscheid.

Indianer bitte hier eintragen.


----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Indian Summer Ausflug durch den bergischen Waldraum am Samstag,  11. 10. ab Burscheid.
> 
> Indianer bitte hier eintragen.



Immer nur die alten Häuptlinge am Start, gibts hier keine Squaws oder mutige Krieger.


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Oktober 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Immer nur die alten Häuptlinge am Start, gibts hier keine Squaws oder mutige Krieger.



Ich darf nur am Sonntag


----------



## on any sunday (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Indian Summer Tour hatte den Namen vollkommen verdient, blauester Himmel und bunteste Bäume. In Begleitung alter Krieger wurden die noch älteren Kriegspfade des bergischen Waldraumes auf den Alurössern beritten. Leider hatte ich meine Photomedizin vergessen, sehr schade. Dafür hat ein weisser Bruder Mitleid mit den Indianern und reichte uns an seiner Farm frischzentrifugierten Apfelsaft, sehr lecker. 
Nächstes Wochende keine motorlose Fortbewegung: Neues Hobby 

Neee, wem das Wetter nicht zu mies ist, kann ja in der Eifel bei den alten Männern auf ihren fliegenden Kisten vorbeischauen.


----------



## on any sunday (20. Oktober 2008)

So, ungewohnter Spocht führt zu ungewohnten Muskelkater an ungewohnten Körperstellen, auaaa . Wenns interessiert: Spaß in Kempenich

Zurück zum Thema:

*Rund um Kürten (K-Weg) am Sonntag, den 26.10. 10:30 Uhr ab Altenberg, Schöllerhof.*

Geboten wird als Einstieg ein Teil der guten alten Dhünntalsperre, danach wird ein K gekauft und diesem auf allen möglichen und unmöglichen Gegenständen über Berg und Tal gefolgt. Sollte die Buchstabenjagd erfolgreich gewesen sein, trifft man wieder auf die Talsperre und darf als Nachtisch lecker Trail am Stück verspeisen. 

Gefahren wird meist auf Waldwegen, etwas Asphalt und ein paar Trails sind auch dabei. Technisch nicht so herausfordernd, dafür schöne Blicke ins Bergische Hochland.

Streckenlänge: ca. 70 km, ca. 1400 Hm, gefühlte Hm können davon deutlich abweichen.

Anfahrtsskizze Start







Buchstabenjäger hier eintragen


P.S. Am Sonntag herrscht wieder die Winterzeit.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich Deine Tourenausschreibung sehe, kann ich nur feststellen, es gibt Dinge, die ändern sich nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Oktober 2008)

Hardy lebt!


----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2008)

Unglaublich. Sind alle Modelleisenbahnen vom Markt verschwunden?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Oktober 2008)

Schön, dass Ihr Euch an mich noch erinnert 

Tja, die Modellbahnsaison läuft langsam an, aber ich musste aus gesundheitlichen Gründen kürzer treten. Mich hatte es ziemlich dieses Jahr am Rücken erwischt. Neben diversen Behandlungen stand dann auch abspecken auf dem Programm.

Ende August bin ich dann wieder ins Training eingestiegen. Inzwischen sind 8 kg runter und die Form kommt auch langsam zurück. Es wird also nicht mehr lange dauern, dass ich bei Euch wieder einsteige.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2008)

Mit on any sunday wird wohl nichts, bei Regen macht der K-Weg keinen Spaß, Tour wird verschoben auf trockene Zeiten.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2008)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Es wird also nicht mehr lange dauern, dass ich bei Euch wieder einsteige.



Cool! Welcome back!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Oktober 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Mit on any sunday wird wohl nichts, bei Regen macht der K-Weg keinen Spaß, Tour wird verschoben auf trockene Zeiten.



Lust auf ein wenig RR-Cruisen East of Kermeter, Hölle von Wollersheim?


@Hardy
Abspecken? Verdreht's mir die Sinne oder warst du nicht immer recht dürre?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Oktober 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> @Hardy Abspecken? Verdreht's mir die Sinne oder warst du nicht immer recht dürre?



Dann meinst Du jemanden anderen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Oktober 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Cool! Welcome back!!



Hier ist etwas für Dich: http://www.arminonly.com/index2.html

Da werde ich morgen Nacht unterwegs sein


----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2008)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Hier ist etwas für Dich: http://www.arminonly.com/index2.html
> 
> Da werde ich morgen Nacht unterwegs sein



Ach nee, laß ma. Da bin ich langsam zu alt für....

Viel Spaß bei de Kaaskoppetjes und Fritjefressers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. Oktober 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ach nee, laß ma. Da bin ich langsam zu alt für....
> 
> Viel Spaß bei de Kaaskoppetjes und Fritjefressers!



Der Behauptung, dass wir heute Abend den Altersschnitt um 20 Jahre bei der Veranstaltung anheben, würde ich nicht widersprechen


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2008)

Halloooo, das ist hier nicht der Ü40 Chat. Weniger abzappeln, mehr gemeinsam radfahren. 

Ich war gestern auf Hasenjagd,





ähmm, gemeint ist der gesichtsälteste Herr mit den grossen Ohren. 


Schwer enttäuscht über das Ausbleiben des angekündigten Regens, habe ich heute eine kleine Runde durch die Wupperberge gedreht, sehr bunt und sehr rutschig, aber das trainiert die Reflexe. Übrigens ist der Weg kurz hinter der sehr steilen Schieferabfahrt und dem Einstieg nach der heftigen, kurzen Steigung zum Trail Richtung Glüder, durch Holzabfuhrgeräte zerbombt, dafür sind die Baumhindernisse auf der Abfahrt wegeflext worden. 

Ach ja, kurz vor Ende der Steilabfahrt sind mir eine Gruppe von älteren Wanderern entgegen gekommen. Ich weiss nicht, ob die Panik in ihren Gesichtern an mir oder dem Aufstieg lag. Ich habe ihnen jedenfalls den normalen Wanderweg empfohlen.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Schwer enttäuscht über das Ausbleiben des angekündigten Regens, habe ich heute eine kleine Runde durch die Wupperberge gedreht, sehr bunt und sehr rutschig, aber das trainiert die Reflexe. Übrigens ist der Weg kurz hinter der sehr steilen Schieferabfahrt und dem Einstieg nach der heftigen, kurzen Steigung zum Trail Richtung Glüder, durch Holzabfuhrgeräte zerbombt, dafür sind die Baumhindernisse auf der Abfahrt wegeflext worden.
> 
> Ach ja, kurz vor Ende der Steilabfahrt sind mir eine Gruppe von älteren Wanderern entgegen gekommen. Ich weiss nicht, ob die Panik in ihren Gesichtern an mir oder dem Aufstieg lag. Ich habe ihnen jedenfalls den normalen Wanderweg empfohlen.




Ich hab mir heute "Rund um Solingen" gegeben.

Daß da unten vor Glüder sehr viel abgeholzt wird/wurde, habe ich diese Woche schon von der gegenüberliegenden Seite gesehen. Hab schon gar keinen Bock mehr, da lang zu fahren, man ärgert sich nur...

Die Bäume im Glüder Trail sind schon 6 Wochen weg. Endlich, nach wieviel Jahren eigentlich?! Der fette Baum auf der anderen Talseite zum Trecker ist nun auch weg.

Auch ich hatte heute ein kurzes nettes Fachgesimpel mit dem Mitglied einer Silberlocken-Wandergruppe. Ihm war aufgefallen, daß ich die Hälfte meiner Gabel verloren habe. Der Mann kannte sich aber wohl aus in der Materie...
Im Ittertal war ein "Stöckchenleger" unterwegs, der sich die Mühe machte, alle 30-50m irgendwas quer auf den Weg zu zerren. Leider hab ich ihn nicht auf frischer Tat ertappt, aber nachdem ich jenen grimmig blickenden Mensch überholt hatte, war der Weg auffälligerweise frei...

PS:

Zum Foto da oben:
Schlabberhosen über Beinlingen sehen ja sowas von schwul aus...:kotz:


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zum Foto da oben:
> Schlabberhosen über Beinlingen sehen ja sowas von schwul aus...:kotz:



Das war gestern auch zu warm.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Oktober 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Daß da unten vor Glüder sehr viel abgeholzt wird/wurde, habe ich diese Woche schon von der gegenüberliegenden Seite gesehen. Hab schon gar keinen Bock mehr, da lang zu fahren, man ärgert sich nur...



Das hat mir am Freitag die letzte Lust genommen. Der Weg existiert faktisch nicht mehr.


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2008)

Klassiker im Bergischen

*Herbstwinterliche Runde um Engelskirchen am 02.11 um 11 Uhr.*

Von Loope geht es über eine Hängebrücke und fiese Steigungen rauf zum Hölzer Kopf. An der Aggertalhöhle vorbei, durchquert man Ründeroth und erstürmt die Hohe Warte. 

Danach gibt es eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, gefolgt von einem waldigen Anstieg und stellenweise trailigem Verlauf mit Aussichten aufs Siebengebirge und Köln. 

Nach dem alten Bergbaugebiet erfreut einen die letzte Steigung und die "Bobbahnabfahrt" nach Engelskirchen. Der Brückentrail an der Agger spuckt uns kurz vorm Startpunkt wieder aus.

Mitfahrer sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km und 1200 Hm zu bewältigen.

Hier gehts zum Termin

Startpunkt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2008)

FYI

Bullenreiter in Glüder!?


----------



## RICO (2. November 2008)

Ich muß mich leider für Engelskirchen abmelden, da mein Jüngster krank ist.
Viel Spaß und schöne Grüße 

RICO


----------



## on any sunday (3. November 2008)

Tja, das war wohl auch eine Art Premiere, das Ausscheidungsrennen wurde schon vor dem Start entschieden. Es gab vier Gewinner: Eine väterliche Krankenschwester, ein Kniekaputter, ein Hausmusshüter und ein Virusgeschädigter. Schadeee!

Die Gruppe schrumpfte zum flotten Dreier incl. der schnegge und dem Asphaltjunkie. Von Asphalt war im weiteren Verlauf nicht viel zu sehen, dafür viel zu viel vom herbstlichen Matsch bei fast frühlingshaften Temperaturen. Streckentechnisch haben die Holzarbeiter teilweise ganze Arbeit geleistet und schöne Abschnitte in furchige Wüsten verwandelt.

Wenigstens wurde ein verbaumter Trail wieder teilweise freigeräumt und man konnte seine Reflexe durch Matsch, Blätter und Schotter trainieren. Über die glatten Brücken hätte auch das beste Training nicht geholfen, höchstens Spikes. 

Nächste Runde folgt nur bei wirklich frostigen Verhältnissen. Mein Rad ist übrigens wieder als alufarben zu erkennen, Schlauch sei Dank.


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2008)

Um die Seng war es gestern auch keine Offenbarung in Sachen Matschfreiheit - sogar Waldautobahnen waren in ganzer Breite mit Pampe bedeckt...:kotz:

Da denkt man sich extra ne Strecke mit (scheinbar) bekanntermaßen wenig Schmodder aus und dann sieht man hinterher aus wie Sau!

Wenigstens waren die weiblichen Berittenen, die ich getroffen habe, freundlich und nicht von der Polizei...


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2008)

Garantiert mit Schmodder,aber egal

*Bergisches Land Sightseeing am Saturday um 11. o`clock.* Ab Burscheid geht es trailig bis Opladen, dann über die üblichen Trails in die Wupperberge, auf und ab Richtung Eifgental, eventuell noch zur Dhünntalsperre, um sich dann bis Altenberg richtig dreckig zu machen. Es werden so ca. 60 km und 1300 Hm erwartet.

Schmodderkinder hier eintragen.


----------



## stahlgabi (8. November 2008)

So, das erste Schmodderkind ist zuhause und geduscht .... da bin stundenlang ich der sicheren Obhut von 4 Männern und kaum allein gelassen, was passiert - ich werde von nem Auto angefahren....

Das wichtigste zuerst - ich hatte das Liteville schon wieder abgegeben- puhhhh und mir ist nix passiert. Dafür bekommt mein altes Cube wohl jetzt ein neues Vorderrad....

Ach ja - ich war natürlich unschuldig  - mir wurde auf dem Radweg die Vorfahrt genommen ....

Aber es war trotzdem ne schöne Runde in netter Gesellschaft  

bis bald


----------



## jokomen (8. November 2008)

Hey Gabi,

da haste aber noch mal Glück gehabt.  Gottseidank ist Dir nix weiter passiert.  Das alte VR sah eh schon so komisch aus, jetzt bekommste halt Ersatz.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. November 2008)

Der nächste Schmodderaner ist zuhause angekommen. Herzlichen Dank an Michael für's Guiden durch die schönen Wupperberge. Auch Jiri, der hier im Forum nicht vertreten ist, hatte seinen Spaß (Ich gestehe, dass ich zwischendrin schon überlegt hatte, ob es so klug war, ihn mitzunehmen). Er bedankt sich ganz herzlich.

@Stahlgabi: Hat mich gefreut, Dich kennenzulernen. Ein Glück, dass Dir bei dem Unfall nichts passiert ist. Ich hoffe, Ihr konntet die Sache vernünftig klären.


Viele Grüße
Claus.


----------



## mikkael (8. November 2008)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> ich werde von nem Auto angefahren.


Mei, Gabi, hoffentlich ist alles OK!? 

Mann soll dich wirklich nicht alleine fahren lassen! 

LG Mikkael _(noch 6 Wochen auf Krücken)_


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2008)

mikkael schrieb:


> noch 6 Wochen auf Krücken



was haste denn nun schon wieder gemacht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (8. November 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> was haste denn nun schon wieder gemacht???


Meniskus-OP + Knorpelschäden, die Hinterlassenschaften einer wilden Jugend!


----------



## stahlgabi (8. November 2008)

@Jokomen - das Rad kennst du gar nicht

Ich sag Euch dann morgen früh mal, wieviel blaue Flecken sich über Nacht aufgetan haben.... aber noch gehts gut 
Und das ganze hat mich außerdem einen Punkt im WP gekostet.... wenn der mir am Ende fehlt, na warte.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. November 2008)

mikkael schrieb:


> Meniskus-OP + Knorpelschäden, die Hinterlassenschaften einer wilden Jugend!



Schönes Bild in Deinem Block von den Ersatzteilen


----------



## on any sunday (10. November 2008)

Sightseeing Bergischland kurz und knapp

Erst war ich über die Düsseldorfer Parkplatzinvasion etwas beunruhigt, aber die wollten ja auch nur spielen. Das es schmoddrig war, habe ich danach eindrucksvoll durch zwei eingesprungene Bodenproben bewiesen, allerdings nur leichter Bagatellschaden.  

Die nächtliche Feuchtigkeit hatte selbst oberhalb der Wupper ihren haftungsmindernde Wirkung hinterlassen, aber nach meiner Erfahrung ist es in den tchechischen Wäldern auch nicht anders, sollte also einem eher unfreiwilligen Mitfahrer bekannt vorgekommen sein. Merkwürdig, das es um Altenberg fast gestaubt hatte. 

Etwas durchwachsen war die Tour für die Stahl, die Gabi. Erst freudige Bekanntschaft mit fremden Trails gemacht, dann weniger  begeisterte Bekanntschaft mit fremden Auto. Ist aber nochmal alles jut gegangen. Noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wurde der Parkplatz erreicht, bei ca. fünf Stündchen für das Ründchen dürfte ich auch meine Vorgaben erfüllt haben.

Bis demnächst

on any schmodder


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. November 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> allerdings nur leichter Bagatellschaden.






on any sunday schrieb:


> Die nächtliche Feuchtigkeit hatte selbst oberhalb der Wupper ihren haftungsmindernde Wirkung hinterlassen, aber nach meiner Erfahrung ist es in den tchechischen Wäldern auch nicht anders, sollte also einem eher unfreiwilligen Mitfahrer bekannt vorgekommen sein.



Also, so unfreiwillig war Jiri nicht mit. Er hatte angefragt, ob wir 'ne Runde biken. Und weil ich schon mit dem Bergischen verabredet war, habe ich ihm Links zum Thread und zur Ausschreibung im LMB geschickt. Er hat sich ganz freiwillig dafür entschieden. Ob er sich, sein Bike und die Tour richtig eingeschätzt war, weiß ich nicht - gefallen hat's ihm aber. Sagt er.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## on any sunday (12. November 2008)

So fern das Wetter es zulässt, wollte ich diese Tour von Herrn schraeg am Sonntag  nachfahren 

*20.10.2008 - Kommern - Schafbachtal - Einruhr*

Noch jemand Lust auf Eifel?


----------



## jokomen (12. November 2008)

Lust immer,.... klar

Sind aber am So schon mit der Schwedentante  unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. November 2008)

ich schau mal ob ich sonntag beim imperator frei bekomme, dann könte ich euch begleiten.

wolltest du von kommern aus starten ?


----------



## Enrgy (12. November 2008)

Zitat Tourenbeschreibung:

"Konditionell ..... sollte man doch schon etwas geübter sein, sonst bleibt der Spass schnell auf der Strecke !"

Daher leider nix für mich, zumal noch bei den vorherrschenden Bodenbedingungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. November 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zitat Tourenbeschreibung:
> 
> "Konditionell ..... sollte man doch schon *etwas *geübter sein, sonst bleibt der Spass schnell auf der Strecke !"
> 
> Daher leider nix für mich, zumal noch bei den vorherrschenden Bodenbedingungen...



.... das "etwas" relativiert das ganze doch "etwas" oder ?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. November 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zitat Tourenbeschreibung:
> 
> "Konditionell ..... sollte man doch schon etwas geübter sein, sonst bleibt der Spass schnell auf der Strecke !"
> 
> Daher leider nix für mich, zumal noch bei den vorherrschenden Bodenbedingungen...



Du bist mein Mann


----------



## Enrgy (12. November 2008)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Du bist mein Mann



Hardy, ich glaube unser beider Verständnis von "do or don´t", was die Quälerei beim Treten angeht, war schon immer recht ähnlich...


----------



## mikkael (13. November 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Noch jemand Lust auf Eifel?


Oh, Mann, Du fragst Sachen! 

Aus meiner gestrigen Unterhaltung mit dem Orthopäden:

*Ich:* Schaue her, Doc.. (_zeige stolz die neue Orthese, aka Schiene, die mein linkes Bein zusammenhält_)
*Doc:* Schaut schick aus! 
*Ich:* Ja, gell? Der Mann aus dem Werkstatt sagte, dass ich mich langsam von den Krücken verabsch..
*Doc:* Hat er keine Ahnung! Hier steht's (_dreht sich zum OP-Bericht, liest_), dass minimum 8 Wochen mit Gehhilfen und...
*Ich:* Was *und???*
*Doc:* ... 3 bis 6 Monate mit der Orthese!
*Ich:* *Häää?? Wie bitte??*
*Doc:* Also, wenn Sie 60 wären, wär mir das alles schei$$egal, junger Mann, aber wir wollen, dass es aus Ihnen noch was wird, nicht wahr?
*Ich:* .... 
*Doc:* (_hat nun einer Riesenspritze in der Hand_) - So wollen wir mal?
*Ich:* .... 
*Doc:* (_steckt die Spritze in mein Knie, leicht lächelnd_) - Sind Sie frustriert?
*Ich:* .... 
*Doc:* (_stets bei der Sache bleibend_) Das kann sich etwas komisch anfühlen, wegen der Flüssigkeit.  (_..steckt eine weitere Spritze in mein Knie_)
*Ich:* ....​
Lust auf Eifel? Ich fange an mit Schach!


----------



## supasini (13. November 2008)

Lust ja, is ja umme Ecke.
wann und wo wolltest du starten?
Muss das noch familiär klären, wenn ich Freigabe bekomme bin ich dabei.


----------



## Enrgy (13. November 2008)

mikkael schrieb:


> ... Ich fange an mit Schach!



Dabei kann man sich schwere Handgelenksverletzungen holen...

...aber wie wäre es mit Seifenkisten-Rennen? Da sitzt man nur drin und muß nicht mal lenken, dein implatierter Metall-Ballast kommt zusätzlich der Endgeschwindigkeit zugute...und es stehen auch keine Verkehrsschilder im Weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (13. November 2008)

mikkael schrieb:


> Lust auf Eifel? Ich fange an mit Schach!



Armer Mikkael! Ich fühle mit Dir.  Aber Schach ist auch nix für Dich, da muss man doch überlegen.  Wenn Du aber wieder fahrbereit bist, kann ich Dich ja mal auf meinen Einsteigertouren mitnehmen, damit Du wieder ein wenig Fahrtechnik bekommst.


----------



## mikkael (13. November 2008)

jokomen schrieb:


> .. damit Du wieder ein wenig Fahrtechnik bekommst.


Das wäre das geringste Problem, wenn ich sehr bald deine Gewichtsklasse erreichen werde, allerdings ohne die Mühe mit den Muskeln.


----------



## on any sunday (14. November 2008)

Eifelausflug

Das Wetter soll am Samstag besser sein, deshalb morgen um 9:30 am Kommerner See, Ernst-Becker-Weg/Seeweg. Bin nur bei willigen Mitfahrern vor Ort, alleine durch die Eifel ist mir zu unheimlich.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2008)

Sorry, morgen kann ich nicht als "Ortskundiger" dienen. 

Wünsch aber im Falle das die Tour gemacht wird viel Spass, und passt mir am Leykaul Trail auf !

Wobei ich gerade auf WetterOnline sehe das Sonntag der bessere Tag werden soll 

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citybild&LANG=de&WMO=a5390&PROVIDER=anwendung


----------



## supasini (14. November 2008)

Hi Micha, wenn du einsam bist/bleibst: schließ dich einfach ein bisschen später uns an: Start gegen 12 in EU. guckst du im ccFreerider-Fred


----------



## No Mercy (14. November 2008)

Aufzeig!
Williger Mitfahrer Nummer Eins.
dirk


----------



## on any sunday (14. November 2008)

Schade, das die Einheimischen nicht können oder länger liegen bleiben wollen. Aber egal, Wetter sollte hauptsächlich von oben trocken bleiben und da meint wetter.com, das die Chancen am Samstag besser sind. Aber da sich schon ein Bodyguard gefunden hat, wage ich den kleinen Ausflug.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. November 2008)

dann wünsch ich euch auf jeden fall mal viel spass, ich muss mir den tag mit montage von winterreifen und fussball versüßen. 

im frühjahr wollte ich mal ne große nationalpark tour hier für forums leute einstellen, immer alleine durch die wälder zu kacheln wird mir langsam auch ein wenig öde.


----------



## jokomen (15. November 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> im frühjahr wollte ich mal ne große nationalpark tour hier für forums leute einstellen, immer alleine durch die wälder zu kacheln wird mir langsam auch ein wenig öde.



Hey, das wäre mal ne gute Idee. Da sind wir sicher dabei.  Dann plane schon mal schön, damit Du unseren hohen Ansprüche befriedigen kannst.


----------



## black (15. November 2008)

schraeg, meld dich einfach... bin immer für ne tour zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (15. November 2008)

Hi schraeg,
schön, dass du mal was anbieten willst - kannst das ja einfach über den Rund um EU-Fred machen wenn du dich nicht im LMB so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen willst. ich würd auch gerne mal mit dir fahren, in der Woche häng ich sowieso oft in Mechernich und könnte auch am frühen Nachmittag ab Mechernich/Kommern was drehen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. November 2008)

korrekt ! ich bleib mal am ball, obwohl jetz kommt ja erstma die doofe winterzeit ! aber das mit der nationalpark tour mach ich mal im frühjahr, so als saison eröffnungs tour best of trails die ich so im kopf habe.

muss euch aber warnen, ich bin eher so der gemütliche tourenfahrer, ich pedaliere im schnitt so mit 15-17 km/h durch die pampa. also im ausscheidungsrennen werde ich wohl eher einen der hinteren ränge ansteueren 

in der woche is bei mir meistens doof, da ich erst gegen 16:30 zu Hause bin und net so der NightRider bin. Dazu müsst ich mir erstmal'n paar vernünftige funzeln zulegen, hab nur son cateye ding für zum aldi und zurück.

so jenuch jeschwafelt, will net den ganzen thread zumüllen hier. herr sonntag wie wars denn ??? wetter hat ja gepasst


----------



## supasini (15. November 2008)

15-17 km/h? so schnell? wir sind alte Männer, sind nur an der Tastatur schnell! (und bergab )


----------



## on any sunday (17. November 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> herr sonntag wie wars denn ??? wetter hat ja gepasst



War janz jot, besonders die Entscheidung am Samstag zu fahren. Bis kurz vor Kall ein wenig asphaltlastig, danach sind wir auch dem Pingenweg gefolgt, haben uns dann strikt an deinen Track gehalten, sind durch den Wald geschoben und dann wieder auf den Trail zur Kindshardt gestossen.   

Wer die Betonmühle im Schafbachtal verbrochen hat, sollte mit selbiger erschlagen werden. Nach der fiesen Steigung gen Dreiborn, hatte ich plötzlich einen Mann in Black hinter mir, der uns dann bis zur Urftstaumauer verfolgte. Von der Aussicht auf der Dreiborner Höhe hatten wir leider mangels Sicht nichts. Aber war schön, dort oben legal rumzufahren. Der Trail runter nach Erkensruhr war ein alter, aber gern befahrener Bekannter. An der Staumauer wurde gepaust, dort gibt es Silvester Sekt, allerdings nur zum Anstossen. 

Der Rest der Strecke war ja wirklich relativ locker, haben dann den erkältungsgeschwächten Herrn Mercy noch über den kleinen Hügel am Freilichtmuseum gejagt, war ja ne Abkürzung.   Mit ein wenig Kartenstudium lässt sich auch bestimmt der ein oder andere Trail noch einbauen, als Firebladefahrer sei dir vergeben. 

Insgesamt eine sehr schöne Tour, war aber froh, das ich mein Hardtail genommen hatte, mein Panzer wäre nur auf dem ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz nötig gewesen. 

Grüße

Michael

P.S. Na Herr No Mercy, die Bazillen endgültig rausgeschwitzt?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. November 2008)

jo, haste recht mit dem asphaltlastigen ersten teil, aber um nach kall oder gemünd zu kommen muss man immer über die wallenthaler höhe und da gibts nich so viel trailmässige anfahrten, leider !

trailmässig lässt sich der anteil sicherlich noch erhöhen, besonders im bereich um den kermeter bzw. einruhr, ich baue aber meist nicht immer alle trails in den touren ein sondern steuer mal den ein oder anderen an und dann halt noch ein anteil explore.

mit fireblad fahrn is ja jetz nix mehr, muss auch wegen der blöden rennsemmel demnächst mal vier wochen zu fuss gehn  mein freund und geldabknöpfer war so frei ein rennvideo von mir zu drehen 
wobei das mtb mittlerweile der blade den rang abgelaufen hat denk ich.

aber de hauptsach ös, et hät üch jefalle !


----------



## No Mercy (17. November 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> P.S. Na Herr No Mercy, die Bazillen endgültig rausgeschwitzt?



Jawoll ja, ein Tag in feinster Landluft hilft da Wunder, hilfe war ich platt und das, wo ich doch sonst als Bergaufwunder bekannt bin. Danke für's geduldige Warten, aber ich werd auch den Verdacht nicht los, das da tief im inneren Deines neuen (sehr schönen) Bikes an geheimer Stelle kleine Zahnräder und Übersetzungen arbeiten, so wie Du die Anstiege hochgetänzelt bist, oder war's schon "die Kraft der zwei Herzen".

Also schöne Runde, hat mir sehr gefallen!

gruß dirk

PS.
Frage an die locals, habt Ihr im WC der Gastronomie an der Staumauer das Wasser früher immer eimerweise weggefahren? 

Konsequenz:
- 50 Cent Eintritt zum Klo
- am Wasserhahn großes Schild mit fetter roter Schrift "kein Trinkwasser", fehlt nur noch der Totenkopf.
- Hahn ist so angebracht, dass garantiert keine Flasche oder Rucksack mehr drunter passt.
- wahrscheinlich hängt in der Ecke noch ne Kamera

War schon kurz davor, mit nem Tool die Zuleitung zum Pinkelbecken abzuschrauben, was habt Ihr dem armen Pächter nur angetan.


----------



## black (18. November 2008)

No Mercy schrieb:


> Frage an die locals, habt Ihr im WC der Gastronomie an der Staumauer das Wasser früher immer eimerweise weggefahren?




nicht weggefahren, den edlen tropfen haben wir eimerweise gesoffen !!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. November 2008)

.... da hab ich bisher höchstens für umsatz in form von weizen cola gesorgt !


----------



## supasini (18. November 2008)

weizen cola? :kotz:
das schöne  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. November 2008)

Es ist November, die Zeit des Regens, der Kälte, des Schlamms, der ächzenden Kettenantriebe und Fahrer. Manche saufen deshalb die Urfttalsperre aus, andere ertränken ihren Frust in bajuwarischen Sportgetränken. Ich hätte da eine Alternative.

Roadshow Südtirol

Pederü, entspanntes Trailen durchs Rautal

Trailen am Kreuzkofel

Auf und Ab am Pralongia

Drei Zinnen, Lavaredo Tal, Umrundung der Cadini di Misurina

Civetta Umrundung

Monte Roen

Stilfser Joch, Goldseetrail bis nach Stilfs


Fotooos, Tourenbeschreibung, GPS Tracks  MTB_Roadtrip_Suedtirol_2008

.


----------



## Ommer (20. November 2008)

Schön, entspanntes Trailen im Rautal.

Bin bisher nur einmal in Südtirol gewesen, 93, und da erst allein, dann mit einem ansässigen Schuhhändler über die Hügel gefahren, herrlich....

Da läuft einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen, zum Glück habe ich einen Dornfelder im Glas und einen Vogel im Ofen .

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...Roadshow Südtirol....



Sehr geeignet für die verregnete Mittagspause

aber "schwäre Koost", vor allem, wenn ich gerade aus dem Fenster schaue


----------



## on any sunday (26. November 2008)

Winterlicher Ausflug über den S-Weg am Sunday , ten o clock, Solingen, Bunnymill 

Es geht über den S Weg rund um Solingen, feine Trails, aber auch breitere Wege und kurze, städtische Abschnitte sind zu erwarten, meist mit schönen Aussichten über die grünen Hügel der Umgebung. Der Abschnitt nach Burg hoch wird wahrscheinlich ausgelassen.

Im letzten Drittel häufen sich die Höhenmeter über der Wupper und der S Weg wird öfters für bessere Varianten verlassen. Insgesamt eine schöne, flüssige Runde durch den Bergischen Waldraum.

Es sind ca. 60 km und ca. 1400 Hm zu bewältigen.

Mit S er bitte hier anmelden


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. November 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Es ist November, die Zeit des Regens, der Kälte, des Schlamms, der ächzenden Kettenantriebe und Fahrer. Manche saufen deshalb die Urfttalsperre aus, andere ertränken ihren Frust in bajuwarischen Sportgetränken. Ich hätte da eine Alternative.
> 
> Roadshow Südtirol.......................
> Fotooos, Tourenbeschreibung, GPS Tracks  MTB_Roadtrip_Suedtirol_2008
> ...



Schöööööööööööööön, da ist flow drinne


----------



## Enrgy (26. November 2008)

@ Onanie-Sonntag

Nach dem Sturm letzte Woche waren zumindest um die Seng wieder diverse Bäume umgeweht. Wie das im Ittertal und bei Kohlfurt aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Auf alle Fälle mal im Hinterkopf behalten, daß es zu Kraxeleien kommen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. November 2008)

Am Sonntag keine Selbstbeschäftigung auf dem Klingenpfad,

dafür am Samstag irgendwo durch den Bergischen Waldraum ab Burscheid: Bergische Radltafel


----------



## Miss Neandertal (28. November 2008)

Hey Herr Sonntag,

schade, Uhrzeit passt, nur der Tag nicht

Will morgen ausschlummern, danach lecker frühstücken und son bisschen durch das Dorf an der Düssel bummeln..... was Frau halt gern macht - ab und zu

Bis bald und euch viel Spaß


----------



## on any sunday (29. November 2008)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> son bisschen durch das Dorf an der Düssel bummeln..... was Frau halt gern macht -



Am ersten Adventssamstag durch D-Dorf bummeln, endlich richtige Harcoretour.


----------



## Enrgy (29. November 2008)

Irgendwann schlagen die weiblichen Instinkte eben doch durch...


----------



## jokomen (29. November 2008)

Ey Mann,

bor war das anstrengend ! Und die Trail im Kaufhaus waren echt megavoll


----------



## Enrgy (29. November 2008)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ey Mann,
> 
> bor war das anstrengend ! Und die Trail im Kaufhaus waren echt megavoll



Anstrengend? Da gibts doch überall Rolltreppen-Shuttles!
Treten brauchte man wohl kaum - außer nach links und rechts


----------



## on any sunday (3. Dezember 2008)

Schnee, Matsch und 2 Grad plusch, das muß nicht sein. Finale Ligure, Frühjahr 2008, der Friseur fällt. 

MTB-Finale-Ligure-Hometrail

MTB-Finale-Ligure-Riesenslalom

MTB-Finale-Ligure-Natobase-1

MTB-Finale-Ligure-Natobase-2


----------



## supasini (4. Dezember 2008)

ich will auch wieder nach Finale  !!!


----------



## on any sunday (11. Dezember 2008)

Soll ja angeblich schön kalt und sonnig werden, also kein Schlamm mehr. Mmmh, mal schauen ob das stimmt. 

Am Samstag irgendwo durch den Bergischen Waldraum ab Burscheid: Bergische Radltafel


----------



## Enrgy (11. Dezember 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Soll ja angeblich schön kalt und sonnig werden, also kein Schlamm mehr...



...vergiss es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (18. Dezember 2008)

Vermutlich bin ich nicht der Einzige, der nächste Woche von der Arbeit befreit ist.  Ungeplanter Weise bin ich allerdings zu Hause.

Bei entsprechendem Wetter Anfang der Woche wäre dies doch die Gelegenheit, Gegenden wie Nideggen, Siebengebirge, Ahr oder den Klingenpfad anzusteuern, allerdings ohne vorgeglühte Ausflügler.

Wie wärs?


----------



## supasini (18. Dezember 2008)

hört sich gut an! wär ich gerne dabei (muss nur irgendwie zu den ganzen familiären und haushaltärischen Pflichten passen...)


----------



## Handlampe (18. Dezember 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie wärs?



Bin dabei


----------



## Enrgy (18. Dezember 2008)

7GB oder Ahr/Tomburg hab ich auch auf der Liste nächste Woche. Mal sehen, muß noch Ehefrauen-Beschwichtigungsware für den 24. besorgen, aber grundsätzlich würd ich schon, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen passen...


----------



## supasini (18. Dezember 2008)

feinfeinfein - altemännertour!


----------



## Manni (18. Dezember 2008)

Den Lieserpfad würde ich auch mal gerne fahren, ansonsten bin ich auch für alles andere zu haben (außer es gibt wieder diesen fiesen Niesel der letzten Tage).


Gruß Manni


----------



## supasini (19. Dezember 2008)

Lieserpfad ist mir jetzt zu rutschig, zu viel Fels mit Moss drauf.
In Nideggen kann man auch fahren, wenn's nass ist - haben wir dieses Jahr schon 2x gemacht


----------



## on any sunday (19. Dezember 2008)

Liserpfad ist an sich keine schlechte Idee und viele bemooste Steine sind mir auch nicht aufgefallen. Allerdings würde die Tour einen Teilnightride über die alte Bahnstrecke bedeuten, was sicherlich auch seinen Reiz hätte, die Wetteraussichten sind allerdings nicht so berauschend.

Ich habe deshalb am Montag Nideggen ins Auge gefasst, 11 Uhr Start, Fahrt über die üblichen Verdächtigen, ein wenig rurseen und vielleicht noch den Dresbachtrail mitnehmen.


----------



## Manni (19. Dezember 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Liserpfad ist an sich keine schlechte Idee und viele bemooste Steine sind mir auch nicht aufgefallen. Allerdings würde die Tour einen Teilnightride über die alte Bahnstrecke bedeuten, was sicherlich auch seinen Reiz hätte, die Wetteraussichten sind allerdings nicht so berauschend.
> 
> Ich habe deshalb am Montag Nideggen ins Auge gefasst, 11 Uhr Start, Fahrt über die üblichen Verdächtigen, ein wenig rurseen und vielleicht noch den Dresbachtrail mitnehmen.



Wann muss ich am Aldi sein? 


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (20. Dezember 2008)

bin dabei, Start bei mir 10.20 Uhr vor der Haustür für aus EU mitfahrende Menschen.
Treffpunkt in Nideggen am großen Parkplatz am Orteingang neben der kleinen Kapelle?


----------



## Handlampe (20. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> bin dabei, Start bei mir 10.20 Uhr vor der Haustür für aus EU mitfahrende Menschen.
> Treffpunkt in Nideggen am großen Parkplatz am Orteingang neben der kleinen Kapelle?



Hi Maddin

Wenn du noch Platz in deinem Transporter hast dann würde ich mit dem Rad zu dir anreisen. 
Wenn es allerdings regnet bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## supasini (20. Dezember 2008)

is gut - kannst ja mit dem Zug bis EU fahren.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich ringe noch mit mir. Eigentlich wollt' ich Mo und Di noch ein bisschen was wegarbeiten. Wenn's Wetter passt, würd' ich aber schwach und käme wohl auch nach Nideggen.

Könnte mal jemand den vorgeschlagenen Treffpunkt näher beschreiben? Kenne Nideggen nur vom Klettern und da hat man so seinen Stammparkplatz.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Dezember 2008)

Also dann, das Wetter soll ja morgen immer noch von oben feucht sein, deshalb fahre ich am Dienstag, hoffe trotzdem auf rege Teilnahme. 

11 Uhr, Nideggen am Sportplatz, siehe Karte. Für eventuelle Zusteiger oder Konvoifahrer um 9:30 in Köln-Pesch am Aldi.


----------



## Manni (21. Dezember 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Also dann, das Wetter soll ja morgen immer noch von oben feucht sein, deshalb fahre ich am Dienstag, hoffe trotzdem auf rege Teilnahme.
> 
> 11 Uhr, Nideggen am Sportplatz, siehe Karte. Für eventuelle Zusteiger oder Konvoifahrer um 9:30 in Köln-Pesch am Aldi.



Dienstag ist mir auch recht. Hauptsache kein Regen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (21. Dezember 2008)

gut, dann eben Dienstag. 
So leicht wirst du mich nicht los! 
wer will bei mir mitfahren? Start in EU 10.20


----------



## Enrgy (21. Dezember 2008)

Bin nicht dabei. Die derzeitigen Bodenverhältnisse haben sich auf meine Darmtätigkeit ausgewirkt. Keramika ist momentan meine beste Freundin...


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Dezember 2008)

Könnt Ihr nicht einfach ne Woche später fahren, wo ICH Urlaub habe!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Michael,
da der Termin nicht mehr im LMB sichtbar ist - kannst du mir mal ein paar Eckdaten durchgeben? Email oder hier.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## on any sunday (22. Dezember 2008)

Liegt daran, das es nie einen LMB Termin gab  Eckdaten sind ca. 50 km, 1000 Hm, feinste Trails, eine wirklich fiese Steigung und etwas Rursee.


----------



## mtbedu (22. Dezember 2008)

@ on any sunday: kannst Du bitte eine Straße angeben? Mit "Sportplatz" hat meine Suche kein Erfolg.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, nimms nicht persönlich, aber ist dir die Karte aufgefallen? Start bedeutet Anfang der Tour und der Sportplatz bzw. Parkplatz liegt direkt an der Strasse zwischen Nideggen und Rath. Und 5 Sekunden mit der Suchmaschine deiner Wahl


----------



## Handlampe (22. Dezember 2008)

Bin dann leider für morgen auch raus.
Mal schauen ob ich es irgendwann nochmal schaffe eine Tour mit dem Herrn Sonntag zu fahren...


----------



## on any sunday (22. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bin dann leider für morgen auch raus.
> Mal schauen ob ich es irgendwann nochmal schaffe eine Tour mit dem Herrn Sonntag zu fahren...



Schade, ist aber vielleicht besser so, Nideggen hat ja für deine Fahrzeuge ein eher schlechtes Carma.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich bewundere Euch für Eure Unerschrockenheit, bei den Verhältnissen an Mountainbiken zu denken 

Übrigens habe ich nun gut zwölf, dreizehn Kilo abgespeckt. Ich habe wieder Kampfgewicht. Jetzt muss ich nur noch in Form kommen und ich steige wieder ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbedu (22. Dezember 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...der Sportplatz bzw. Parkplatz liegt direkt an der Strasse zwischen Nideggen und Rath...



Danke! - ich nehme es nicht persönlich.


----------



## supasini (22. Dezember 2008)

wieso hardy - was is denn mit dem Wetter?
heute 3 h durch den Wald getobt - und es hat nur Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Dezember 2008)

Kriege es zeitlich nicht gebacken. Euch viel Spaß, frohe Weihanchten und einen guten Rutsch ins (Bike-)Jahr 2009!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## supasini (23. Dezember 2008)

Blöde Tour:


kein Sturz,
keine Panne,
bergab kaum Asphalt,
kein Verfahrer des Guides
alle gemeinsam wieder an den Autos
fast pünktlicher Start (weil ich - mal wieder - zu knapp kalkuliert hatte )
pünktliches Ende
und die Schwächeanfälle gegen Ende überwiegend vorgetäuscht

Mannmannmann, das geht auch anders! 
müssen wir halt nochmal üben und erneut in Nideggen den Wald umgraben gehen


----------



## Enrgy (23. Dezember 2008)

...und einen Zipfel Sonne hattet ihr auch noch...


----------



## mtbedu (23. Dezember 2008)

Ein Dank an den Guide!


----------



## on any sunday (25. Dezember 2008)

Stollen Abbautour durchs bergische Hochland am 2. Feiertag, der Trail ist das Ziel, könnte aber auch ums große Wasser gehen, Wünsche werden ausnahmweise entgegen genommen, dürfte so ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch werden. 

Zum Wunschkonzert: Stollenreiter


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi Micha
Danke für die tolle Stollen Abbau Tour.
Hat mir viel Spass bereitet.
Auch wenn ich mein Bike dank zugefrorenem Wasserschlauch nicht mehr sauber bekommen habe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## mtbedu (27. Dezember 2008)

Hab' die letzte Tour leider verpasst. 
@ Friedhelm: Vielleicht schaffen wir es mal auch zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (30. Dezember 2008)

Dhünntalsperrenumrundung zum Jahresausklang. 

Geplant ist, dem Wasser immer möglichst nah zu kommen. Das hat zur Folge, das jede kleine, aber fiese Steigung mitgenommen wird. Flachstücke haben Seltenheit. 

Am Ende wird etwas vom Kurs abgewichen, um noch was trailiges zu erwischen. Am Ende dürfte jeder ca. 50 Km und 1000 Höhenmeter zum Jahresende gesammelt haben.

Jahresabschlussfahrt


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Januar 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Micha
> Danke für die tolle Stollen Abbau Tour.
> Hat mir viel Spass bereitet.
> Auch wenn ich mein Bike dank zugefrorenem Wasserschlauch nicht mehr sauber bekommen habe.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hi Micha habe hier auch mal die GPS Daten deiner Tour eingesetzt.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.28157.html
Bis dahin


----------



## on any sunday (4. Januar 2009)

Kleiner Fernsehtipp für morgen  Eifelsteig Und wer es heute verpasst hat Eifel im Winter


----------



## on any sunday (27. Januar 2009)

Befreit von Eis und Schnee, da lohnt sich doch etwas Längeres.

*Ab Altenberg Rund um Kürten (K-Weg) am 31. Erschten.
*
Geboten wird als Einstieg ein Teil der guten alten Dhünntalsperre, danach wird ein K gekauft und diesem auf allen möglichen und unmöglichen Gegenständen über Berg und Tal gefolgt. Sollte die Buchstabenjagd erfolgreich gewesen sein, trifft man wieder auf die Talsperre und darf als Nachtisch lecker Trail am Stück verspeisen.

Gefahren wird meist auf Waldwegen, etwas Asphalt und ein paar Trails sind auch dabei. Technisch nicht so herausfordernd, dafür schöne Blicke ins Bergische Hochland.

Streckenlänge: ca. 60 km, ca. 1200 Hm, gefühlte Hm können davon deutlich abweichen.

Jäger des verlorenen Ks


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Januar 2009)

Einen schönen guten Morgen,

habe deinen Aufruf zur suche des K`s vernommen, wurde gern kann aber nicht.
Muss mit der Familisch zum schoppen.

ein andermal gern wieder.

PS: wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf Sie behalten


----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. Januar 2009)

Also mein GPS ist der Meinung, es waren knapp 80km und rund 1700Hm!? Kann das stimmen? Statistik hin oder her: schöne, aus meiner Sicht endlich mal wieder lange Tour im fast durchweg gefrorenen Bergischen.

Herzlichen Dank an Micha für die Suche nach dem K.

Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2009)

Von mir auch einen hährzlischen Dank an den Chef vom Bergischen








Sehr feine Tour


----------



## on any sunday (1. Februar 2009)

*K*lasse Tour im Zeichen des *K*

*K*nackige Runde auf *K*rassen Wegen, weitgehend ohne *K*ackbraune Bodenproben. *K*aum Verfahrer auf der Suche nach dem *K* und *K*eine *K*lagen der *K*-Ritter.

*K*leine Abweichung von den *K*alkulierten *K*-Weg Daten *K*onnte die Stimmung nicht *K*astrieren. Opfer der nach oben*K*ummulierten Werte wurde leider der *K*rampf geplagte Veranstalter. Aber keine negativen *K*ommentare der *K*umpane. Mit denen *K*onnte man es ja auch machen. 

*K*önnte mir einer vielleicht seinen GPS Track zu*K*ommen lassen?  Wäre auch *K*lasse, wenn *K*ameramann Uwe mir die Fotos im Orschinal zu*K*ommen lassen *K*önnte.

*K*ut Nächtle


----------



## Handlampe (1. Februar 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> *K*önnte mir einer vielleicht seinen GPS Track zu*K*ommen lassen?  Wäre auch *K*lasse, wenn *K*ameramann Uwe mir die Fotos im Orschinal zu*K*ommen lassen *K*önnte.
> 
> *K*ut Nächtle



*K*erne.

Ich kann dir dazu auch den *T*rack schicken  

Dauert nur noch was. Bin gerade nicht zu Hause.


----------



## mikkael (2. Februar 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> *K*lasse Tour im Zeichen des *K*


Ach, wollte auch mal vorbeischauen, war leider verhindert! 






Bericht folgt.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ach, wollte auch mal vorbeischauen, war leider verhindert!



*F*ein ,dann gehts dem Knie wohl wieder besser...


----------



## Handlampe (2. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ach, wollte auch mal vorbeischauen, war leider verhindert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich mir damals auch gedacht, als wir dort wandern waren: Muß man hier gut biken können...


----------



## on any sunday (3. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ach, wollte auch mal vorbeischauen, war leider verhindert!




Dahner Felsenland ist goil. 

Hast du dein neues Weltumrundungsfahrzeug mit Familie in der Pfalz ausprobiert oder bist du etwa alleine gefahren? Was ich natürlich nicht gutheißen könnte.


----------



## mikkael (3. Februar 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ..bist du etwa alleine gefahren?






Ich bekenne mich schuldig. 

Hier ist der versprochene Reisebericht über das Bike-Wochenende im Wunderland. 
Ich habe auch einige Bilder online gestellt und ein Video.

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (4. Februar 2009)

Du Sack, K-Weg geht immer, mehr oder weniger. Du hast da was im Gesicht.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Februar 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Du Sack, K-Weg geht immer, mehr oder weniger. Du hast da was im Gesicht.



....was hat sich denn da für ein bärtiger Gymnasiallehrer auf das Bild von Mikkael geschoben ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (4. Februar 2009)

Vormittags erschrecke ich die Kinder in der Schule, nachmittags im Wald! 

Tja, nicht jeder hat so eine Privatlounge mit Balkon hier im Forum wie Herr Sonntag, daher muss ich mein OT-Zeug stets gut verkaufen, sonst gibt's ne Quittung. Und mein Türkendeutsch war schon immer beschissen. 

Next stop Vulkaneifel bevor es nass wird, was meint ihr Altherren? 

Die "21 cm Regelung" gilt allerdings, da ich von nun an ein _Pfälschloch_ bin. 

Und bergauf wird nur noch gequatscht! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (4. Februar 2009)

So, ein weiteres Video:





Gute Nacht!


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> So, ein weiteres Video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Vidio und eine geiler Trail Gruß Micha.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2009)

Sehr nett! 
Ideale Bodenverhältnisse, und, was mir vor allem auffällt: keine Bäume auf den Wegen wie bei uns. Alles schön freigesägt. 
Was meine Vermutung erhärtet, daß bei uns die Bäume entweder mitunter absichtlich auf die Wege gefällt oder aber extra liegen gelassen werden. Bestes Beispiel: Glüder vorwärts...


----------



## DoubleU (5. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Vormittags erschrecke ich die Kinder in der Schule, nachmittags im Wald!
> 
> Tja, nicht jeder hat so eine Privatlounge mit Balkon hier im Forum wie Herr Sonntag, daher muss ich mein OT-Zeug stets gut verkaufen, sonst gibt's ne Quittung. Und mein Türkendeutsch war schon immer beschissen.
> 
> ...



Sehr geiler und gut geschriebener Bericht!

"...zweitens mit so genannten NPNP-Guys (No-Picture-No-Pause) in Lycra-Fetisch, die nur mit wenig Wasser, Nahrung und Bekleidung anreisen, damit sie schnell wieder zuhause sind."

LOL, kennt man.


----------



## on any sunday (5. Februar 2009)

Mmmm, ein Tipp für ein bischen Ordnung auf dem Balkon. Man kann in Zitaten auch die Bilder oder Videos löschen, wäre platzsparender und übersichtlicher.

Der Bericht von diesem unbekannten bärtigen Mann war recht nett, hatte aber ein paar Fehler. Es ging zum Großteil durch einen Waldraum, den er nicht kennt; die Dhünntalsperre wurde nur gestreift. Es waren keine "NPNP-Guys (No-Picture-No-Pause) in Lycra-Fetisch" dabei, ganz im Gegentum, außerdem hätte ich die sowieso freiwillig oder mehr unfreiwillig eingebremst. Für den Bartman wäre die Tour auf jeden Fall aber zu lang und zu hoch gewesen, wars für mich ja auch.  Irgendwann im Sommer wird es eine Wiederholung geben. Der größte Fehler im Bericht ist allerdings, das ich nicht dabei war.


----------



## mikkael (6. Februar 2009)

Ach, Chef, das wissen wir doch! Deshalb gehört es in die Rubrik Belletristik, nicht Sachbücher. 

So, genug mit meinem off-topic *S*piced *P*ork *A*nd *M*eat. 

Hier meine neue Idee: 2 Nächtle 
a.) in der Vulkaneifel
b.) im Harz
c.) in Sauerland​Freitach abends hin, 2 Tage Wellnessbiken, Sönntach abends zurück. Bewusst habe ich keine Details reingeschrieben, um mich nicht zu blamieren. 

Aahm, Termine? Die werden _passend_ gemacht. 

Jetzt du.


----------



## supasini (6. Februar 2009)

ich wäre nach Wiederherstellung der Schulter mit eigenem Schneckenhaus bei nem Altmännerausflug sehr gerne dabei


----------



## mikkael (9. Februar 2009)

HB33 

..sonst wäre die Sunday-Lounge auf Seite 2 gerutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> ..sonst wäre die Sunday-Lounge auf Seite 2 gerutscht.



Seitenrankings werden traditionell überbewertet. Sowas abonniert man, dann ist man immer auf dem Laufenden, wenn überarbeitete Mac-Mausschubser mal wieder "täglich draussen" sind...


----------



## on any sunday (12. Februar 2009)

Am Samschtag mit Sonntag an die Ahr.

Ahrtaltrails in Weiß

Auf verschneiten Pfaden durchs Ahrgebirge, das Tempo wird gemässigt sein, fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten sind vorhanden, werden mit Vorsatz eingebaut und die weiße Pracht macht es sicherlich nicht leichter. Es sollen ca. 50 km und 1200 Hm vernichtet werden. 

Ein kleines Schloß wäre nicht verkehrt, geplant ist eine Einkehr zwecks Nahrungsaufnahme und aus nostalgischen Gründen eine Besteigung des Schrock.

Ahrweißchen und Hosentot

Start:


----------



## Enrgy (12. Februar 2009)

Hmm, hört sich ja machbar an, zumal die Einkehr (ich hoffe doch während der Tour, nicht danach) Wärme von innen und aussen verspricht...
Kurzum, ich hab mich mal eingetragen. Wetter soll ja auch noch mitspielen, zumindest ist bislang erst für Sonntag Regen/Schnee angesagt.


----------



## mikkael (12. Februar 2009)

Ciao Don Mikele,

eine Frage: kann man so eine Art Wohnmobil-Alpencross machen? 

Also, Tagestour mit dem Bike an einem bestimmten Ort, anschliessend zurück zu Base Alpha und dann lockere Weiterfahrt zum nächsten Revier? Dabei könnte _theoretisch_ jeder je 2 verschiedene Bikes mitnehmen und abwechselnd auch Bikeparks (wie Verbier etc.) unsicher machen?

Hm, dumme Idee?


----------



## Enrgy (13. Februar 2009)

Bin raus für morgen. Faulfieber.


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Februar 2009)

Schließe mich Enrgy an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (14. Februar 2009)

Manche Ausflüge vergisst man nicht so schnell.


----------



## supasini (15. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ciao Don Mikele,
> 
> eine Frage: kann man so eine Art Wohnmobil-Alpencross machen?
> 
> ...



supa Idee! hatte ich auch schon und den ein oder anderen gefragt, bisher war das Interesse recht gering. Ich hätte da große Lust zu, da kann jeder das fahren, was er will, abends gemütliches Grillen auf dem Camping-Platz, nach 3-4 Tagen zu ner anderen Location weiter, ich fänd's toll!


----------



## mikkael (15. Februar 2009)

Fragt mal den Chef, ob er für das Foto des Monats für Februar noch Platz hat. 






Location: Ahrtal - Rider: Mr Sunday


----------



## Enrgy (16. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Fragt mal den Chef, ob er für das Foto des Monats für Februar noch Platz hat.




...zuwenig Backflips, bunte Werbebanner und freie Flugeinlagen.....

Lass es lieber für den KBU-Kalender nominieren, da werden solche Motive wenigstens entsprechend gewürdigt.


----------



## mikkael (16. Februar 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...zuwenig Backflips, bunte Werbebanner und freie Flugeinlagen.


Tja, und ich dachte, ein weltberühmter Biker auf'm Foto hätte ausgereicht!


----------



## Enrgy (16. Februar 2009)

Versteh mich nicht falsch - ich finde das Bild absolut super, aber wenn man mal schaut, welche Motive im Forum als Bild des Monats/der Woche genommen werden, wird mir regelmässig schlecht. Bunte, durch die Luft fliegende Männchen mit unglaublich viel "Style"...:kotz:


----------



## mikkael (16. Februar 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch - ich finde das Bild absolut super, aber wenn man mal schaut, welche Motive im Forum als Bild des Monats/der Woche genommen werden, wird mir regelmässig schlecht. Bunte, durch die Luft fliegende Männchen mit unglaublich viel "Style"


Ja, ich weiss. Leider. 

Alles richtig rübergekommen. Das ganze war von Anfang sowieso eher ein Gag von mir, um das Thema unauffällig anzusprechen! Auch ich habe mir die Bilder des Monats angeschaut. Klar, es sind einige spektakuläre Aufnahmen dabei, aber die repräsentieren bestenfalls das Bike-Magazin mit dem ewig lächelnden Holger Meyer (.. und Testbilder stets auf der gleichen Stelle vor'm Lago)

Aber, was soll der Thomas machen? Hier wird so viel BS gepostet, das ist auch ein Wahnsinn. Ich meine, jedem sein Bike ist schön, aber 30 Bilder der eigenen Karosserie auf dem Balkon, bis sogar der SD-Karte schlecht wird.

Nun, wie beim Herrn Sonntag üblich, war es eine schöne Tour am Samstag im Ahrtaler Schnee mit allem drum und dran. Das Bild gibt sehr viel davon weiter. 

Jetzt kommen die Videos.


----------



## on any sunday (16. Februar 2009)

Schnee Pow(d)ertour durchs ahrige Gebirge 

oder endlich wieder eine Sonntagsrunde in alter Tradition; hart, mit neuen, alten schmutzigen Dialogen:"laß mich umkehren"......."nöö" und die wirklich fitten Menschen wie immer vorm Guide.

Anwesend waren eine unpassende Schwimmbekleidung, ein alter Alpencrossie ohne Ahrerfahrung, ein abtrünniges Team Tomburg Mitglied und ein Rekonvalizent.

Im Tal sah es nicht sehr weiß aus, was sich aber mit den Höhenmetern schnell ändern sollte. Eine perfekte Schneeauflage hinderte die Schneemänner nicht Richtung Schrock aufwärts zu streben.



______




Die weiße Pracht nivellierte am Koppen die Äste und Steine und bot eine feine Aussicht ins Ahrtal und der Felsenweg zum Schrock hatte sich geweißt



___





___



was aber den Trail und das Panorami noch aufwertete. Erstes Foto by mikkael, gephotoshopt by Michael.










Der weitere Wegverlauf konnte nur lächelnd ertragen werden 





und der Schnee bedeckte auch die fiesen Steine der Serpentinenabfahrt ins Ahrtal.

Über Altenahr, Kreuzberg und teilweise heftig verschneiten Wegen oberhalb der Ahr, wurde Ahrbrück erreicht und die Schneemänner machten die versprochenen Pause im ex Cafe Fahrtwind. Frisch gestärkt sollte der Steinerberg erklommen werden. Der Guide hatte die wahrscheinlich leichteste Variante über den verschneiten Asphalt geplant. Aber Dank Olli wurde daraus eine kleine Winterexpedition. Also alles wie immer. 

Schnee macht langsam, deshalb schlug die Truppe den schnellsten Weg auf jungfräulichen Schnee nach Rech ein. Bis ca. 100 Hm über der Ahr war das auch ein Spaß, leider wurde dann aus Spaß leckeres, braunes Halbgefrorenes, das die Schneemännern in Eismänner der Sorte "Brauner Bär" verwandelte. Trotzdem eine, wie ich finde, sehr gelungene Veranstaltung.

Dazu gehört natürlich auch ein passender Abschlussdialog. Genosse mikkael und der Veranstalter beendeten den vortrefflichen Radtag mit einer leckeren Nahrungsaufnahme in Pulheim. Genosse mikkael wollte den den Ort des Geschehens in seinen IhhPott speichern, schaut auf das Werbeschild des Restaurants.

mikkael: "Ist das hier Reissdorf?"  Michael: Nö, Kölsch"


----------



## mikkael (17. Februar 2009)

Ahmm, Eismänner der Sorte "Brauner Bär", was für'n Ding?





So, nun, passend zum Thema endlich etwas bewegliches:


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. Februar 2009)

Nun ja. Nett - okay. Episch - nein. Die Schrock-Verlängerung ist zwar gewiss ein schöner Trail, aber episch? Vielleicht sollte man den Begriff nicht ganz so inflationär gebrauchen. Ich hätte gerne noch ein paar Attribute für wirklich aufsehenerregende Trails übrig. 
Was mich bei Helmkamera-Aufnahmen oft stört, ist fehlender Vordergrund. Das ist zu Beginn des Videos mit dem vorausfahrenden Biker noch ganz okay. Aber der fährt Dir ja leider weg...

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. Februar 2009)




----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Nun ja. Nett - okay. Episch - nein. Die Schrock-Verlängerung ist zwar gewiss ein schöner Trail, aber episch? Vielleicht sollte man den Begriff nicht ganz so inflationär gebrauchen. Ich hätte gerne noch ein paar Attribute für wirklich aufsehenerregende Trails übrig.
> Was mich bei Helmkamera-Aufnahmen oft stört, ist fehlender Vordergrund. Das ist zu Beginn des Videos mit dem vorausfahrenden Biker noch ganz okay. Aber der fährt Dir ja leider weg...
> 
> Grüße
> Claus.



...nett trifft es dann aber auch nicht wirklich. Die Trails im Kottenforst sind ganz nett....


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...nett trifft es dann aber auch nicht wirklich. Die Trails im Kottenforst sind ganz nett....



Einverstanden. 
Also: ein sehr schöner Trail im Ahrtal. Aber episch ist anders, Schnee hin oder her.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Februar 2009)

Je öfter man sowas fährt, weil es zum Heimrevier gehört, desto langweiliger wird die Sache. Die Trails bei uns um Glüder reissen mich schon lange nicht mehr vom Hocker.


----------



## mikkael (18. Februar 2009)

Ich muss schon wieder emotional reagieren! 



Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Nun ja. Nett - okay. Episch - nein.


Na endlich, der lang ersehnte Dieter Bohlen ist da! 



Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Begriff nicht ganz so inflationär gebrauchen.


Offensichtlich kein RTL II-Zuschauer.  Du hast vollkommen Recht: Laut Duden, gibt es für diesen Begriff eine maximale Oberzahl von 580 Verwendungen, ich habe mit meiner Beschreibung viele Körner zerstört. 

Für die Literaturenthusiasten unter uns gibt es hier jede Menge Stoff zu lesen, mit richtigem Wort- und exzessiven Emoticongebrauch, wie dieser, oder dieser oder am besten, mein persönlicher Favorit, dieser.

So, lass uns Dich ans Licht führen. 

Ich weiss, es ist schlimm mit mir. Ich mißbrauche ich nicht nur Wörter, sondern auch oft Buchstaben, wie z.B. *F* und *U* (Gott sei Dank, diese beiden nicht so _inflationär_). 

Daher hast Du vollkommen recht, hätte ich ein*e* glatt*e* _"Nett"_ schreiben sollen. 



Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Das ist zu Beginn des Videos mit dem vorausfahrenden Biker noch ganz okay. Aber der fährt Dir ja leider weg...


Schon wieder richtig. Im Gegensatz zu den weit verbreiteten Gerüchten hier im Forum, ist unser Scottti auch bergab schnell.

Erstens, habe leider versaut, dem Scottti zu sagen, dass wir gemeinsam die nächste Episode von *Ronin* drehen, deshalb, so fit wie er ist, flog er weg davon. Ausserdem hat er mich gebührig bestochen, sein ganzes Können nicht von der Nähe zu zeigen. 



Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Was mich bei Helmkamera-Aufnahmen oft stört, ist fehlender Vordergrund.


Wieder Volltreffer 

Nun, der Winkel ist nicht ganz gelungen, ich weiss. Diese Kamera ist neu und ich arbeite daran, die Aufnahmen zu verbessern. Aber diese Kritik nehme ich gerne zur Kenntnis.



Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Einverstanden.
> Also: ein sehr schöner Trail im Ahrtal. Aber episch ist anders, Schnee hin oder her.


In den letzten 5 Jahren, habe ich etwa 300+ Stunden Videomaterial aus meinen bescheidenen Ausflügen auf 4 Kontinenten gesammelt, wie z.B. von Porcupine Rim in Moab angefangen bis hin zu V-Trail in Glentress, Schottland. Wenn alleine die Strecke das Kriterium ausmachen würde, sollte ich eigentlich die Hälfte davon wegwerfen.

Volker hat recht. Es ist das Video, das bewertet wird, nicht die Strecke. 

Hier kommt es auf mehrere Faktoren an wie z.B. Tag, Licht, Wetter, Mitfahrer, Videoqualität, Winkel aber natürlich auch auf die ausgewählte Strecke. 

Wir haben letztes Jahr eine schöne HD-Aufnahme in Pfaffenberg gemacht, bekanntlich unsere Hausstrecke, die wir zigmillionenfach gefahren sind und auch das ist eines der besten Bikevideos für mich. Ich poste es, wenn ich es finde, und lass von Experten beurteilen.

Last but not least, würde ich generell weniger "trollen" und alles etwas relaxter sehen. Bei dem BS was teilweise hier im Forum gepostet wird (siehe.. oben ), versuchen wir hier zumindest für etwas gehobene Unterhaltung zu sorgen. So dämlich sind wir, dass wir für einen "okay" oder "nett" sogar an einem Samstag morgen 94 km ins feindliche Ausland fahren! 

So, nun hoffe ich, dass die entstandenen Bagatellschaden repariert sind. Prosieben ist auf Kanal 7. 

Und, ahm, wo bitteschön ist denn jetzt Reissdorf?

VG Mikkael



PS: Wieso gibt es keine artistische Note für Mr Sundays Foto?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. Februar 2009)




----------



## mikkael (18. Februar 2009)

So, jetzt gehen wir biken!

Sonst bringt uns der _Balkoninhaber_ wegen mehrfacher Überschreitung des Off-Topic-Limits um!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> So, jetzt gehen wir biken!



Ist sowieso das Vernünftigste (neben dem gepflegten Meinungsaustausch, den wir jetzt ja hinter uns haben). Nur leider muss ich hier knifflige Sachen coden und komme nicht weg!

Ride on 
Claus.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Februar 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ... knifflige Sachen coden und komme nicht weg!



Tja, regelmäßiger Stuhlgang ist schon viel wert!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. Februar 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tja, regelmäßiger Stuhlgang ist schon viel wert!...



Der war gut!


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Februar 2009)

...besser als jede Comedy!!!!


----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Was mich bei Helmkamera-Aufnahmen oft stört, ist fehlender Vordergrund. Das ist zu Beginn des Videos mit dem vorausfahrenden Biker noch ganz okay. Aber der fährt Dir ja leider weg...
> 
> Grüße
> Claus.



Merkwürdig Claus, ich sehe in dem Video sehr lange die beiden führenden, roten Männer, ist wohl eher ein Sehschaden.  Was mich natürlich verwirrt, das ich vorfahre und die bewegten Bilder trotzdem ein Gefühl von schneller Bewegung vermitteln.  Liegt vielleicht daran, das ich Schnee mag, ganz im Gegensatz zu einer der beteiligten Plaudertaschen hier.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. Februar 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Merkwürdig Claus, ich sehe in dem Video sehr lange die beiden führenden, roten Männer, ist wohl eher ein Sehschaden.



Meine ganz persönliche Meinung ist halt, dass eine in Fahrtrichtung filmende Kamera nur dann ein optisch und dramaturgisch funktionierendes Bild liefert, wenn sie entweder eine Nahaufnahme von z.B. Federung zeigt um damit die Action zu dokumentieren (aber bitte nicht stundenlang!), oder als Verfolgerkamera eingesetzt wird. Der Verfolgte muss aber dominant im Bild sein - und bleiben. Das funktioniert in dem Video nicht gescheit und deshalb finde ich es nichtssagend bis langweilig - wie so ziemlich alle Helm-Kamera Vids im Web.
Und, ja, ich habe verstanden, dass dies nicht Earthed 10 sein soll, sondern schlichtweg einen schönen Trail im Ahrtal dokumentiert. Die Meinung dazu zu äußern muss trotzdem erlaubt sein.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Fragt mal den Chef, ob er für das Foto des Monats für Februar noch Platz hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur so 'ne Idee: Wäre das nicht ein adäquater Beitrag für den Atmosphere-Thread?

Edit: Sehe gerade, im Winterbilder-Fred ist es schon.


----------



## RICO (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
mir hat die Tour auf jeden Fall getaugt!
Warum mir das jetzt erst einfällt? Nun ja, habe an dem folgenden Sonntag auch noch eine ausgedehnte Snowbiking Tour auf den heimischen Trails unternommen. Auch mit viel Schnee allerdings schon etwas hart gefroren.
Kurz vor zuhause bin ich dann leicht mit dem Hinterad weggerutscht, war sogar Schneefrei an der Stelle. Dabei in ich so ungeschickt mit dem Oberschenkel auf irgent Etwas eingeschlagen, dass ich mir den Oberschenkel  unterhalb des Hüftgelekes übel zertrümmert habe. In mehreren Stunden haben sie mich Sonntags Abends noch im Vinzenz Palotti zusammengeflickt (feinstes Geröhr von der Hüfte bis zum Knie).
Mittlerweile kann ich aber wenigstens schon wieder alles Essen und trinken! 

@ mikkael, Apt ist immer eine Reise wert solange kein Regen dort angesagt ist, denn wenn regnet es lange. Im Moment hat warscheinlich nur der Gemeinde camping direkt in Apt auf, der ist auf Jeden Fall empfehlenswert. Führer ist der Chemin Prive, Tracks dazu versuch ich Dir jetzt mal aus dem Krankenhaus Wlan zu schicken.

Grüße an Alle RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (20. Februar 2009)

RICO schrieb:


> Kurz vor zuhause bin ich dann leicht mit dem Hinterad weggerutscht, war sogar Schneefrei an der Stelle. Dabei in ich so ungeschickt mit dem Oberschenkel auf irgent Etwas eingeschlagen, dass ich mir den Oberschenkel unterhalb des Hüftgelekes übel zertrümmert habe. In mehreren Stunden haben sie mich Sonntags Abends noch im Vinzenz Palotti zusammengeflickt (feinstes Geröhr von der Hüfte bis zum Knie).
> Mittlerweile kann ich aber wenigstens schon wieder alles Essen und trinken!


*Oh Gott!*   - Das darf wohl nicht wahr sein! Ich bin absolut sprachlos.  

Wie lang bleibst du im KH?

*Gute Besserung, Rico!*

LG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (20. Februar 2009)

RICO schrieb:


> ... den Oberschenkel  unterhalb des Hüftgelekes übel zertrümmert habe. In mehreren Stunden haben sie mich Sonntags Abends noch im Vinzenz Palotti zusammengeflickt (feinstes Geröhr von der Hüfte bis zum Knie)...




 ach du Shaisze!! Gute Besserung erstmal!

EDIT: mikkael, kann dein Sohn seinen KH-Dienst nicht bei Rico ableisten?


----------



## supasini (20. Februar 2009)

gute Beserung, ich fühle mit dir!
wir sollten mal irgendwo nen Lokalforum-Kranken-Fred aufmachen...


----------



## on any sunday (20. Februar 2009)

*Och neee. Alles Jute RICO.* Deine Lage kenne ich ja aus eigener Erfahrung, macht wirklich keinen Spaß, erst recht Karneval, verkleidete Pfleger, als Krankenschwester kostümierte Krankenschwestern und Alkoholleichen. Perfekt.  Falls du auf einen Besuch wert legst, kannst du mir ja eine PM schicken, wo du dich die nächsten Wochen aufhalten wirst. Wenigstens hast du WeLahn, gabs zu meiner Zeit nicht. 

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (20. Februar 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... Wenigstens hast du WeLahn...



...in diesem Falle eher Weh-Lan...


----------



## willibike (21. Februar 2009)

die mountainbike - saison 2009 läuft vom april bis september!

der saisonstart 2009 beginnt am dienstag den 14. april 2009 in leverkusen - schlebusch.

 neu.- u. wieder-einsteiger sind hierzu herzlich eingeladen. 

um den einstieg zu erleichtern fahren wir die ersten 4 touren weniger schwierig mit langsamen tempo! info: www.mtblev.de


----------



## on any sunday (6. März 2009)

Morgen soll es von oben trocken bleiben, aber........

Kein Bock auf Matsch.

Straßenrunde ab meiner Homebase, entweder bei mir durchs fast flache Propellerland oder Richtung Bergisches Land bzw.Altenberg, was dann deutlich hügeliger wird. Streckenlänge ca. 60 bis 80 km. Höhenmeter ca. 300 bis 1000 möglich.

Der Start ist in Köln-Esch an der Feuerwehr, gut erkennbar durch große, rote Fahrzeuge.

Streetfighter


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. März 2009)

Du kannst jetzt wieder Matschtouren fahren, Wasser im Vorgarten ist wieder an.

Selbst habe ich am Samstag meine Form im Wuppertal angestestet. Es geht wieder. Über 1000 Höhenmeter habe ich gut verkraftet. Mit mir ist nach meinem Skiurlaub wieder zu rechnen


----------



## on any sunday (18. März 2009)

Ich bin schlapp und motivationslos, das muß sich ändern. 

deshalb am Samstag 

Bergische Runde um Lindar

Es geht über den feinen Hölzer Kopf, an den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über fiese Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn. Eine Berg- und Talfahrt führt uns zu Schloss Gimborn, ab da fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen und Ruine Eibach vorbei und landen irgendwann wieder auf dem Höhenrücken oberhalb von Lindlar. Als Abschluß folgt ein leckerer Downhill mit gebrückten Singletrail.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm zu bewältigen.

Motivatoren hier anmelden

Startort klick mich


----------



## supasini (18. März 2009)

ließe sich die startzeit evtl. auch ein bisschen nach hinten schieben? muss morgen mal vorsichtig klären, wann ich könnte, aber würde gerne mit meiner schlammkutsche mitfahren (wenn es nicht zu technisch ist - ich komme definitif nicht hinter den sattel, dann macht der arm ganz aua )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (18. März 2009)

Wäre 13 Uhr recht? Ist als Aufbautour gut geeignet, keine großen Technikschwierigkeiten, dafür fiese Steigungen.


----------



## supasini (18. März 2009)

klär ich morgen - aufbau ist gut, wenn du auf mich wartest


----------



## Langenfelder (19. März 2009)

hab um Erlaubnis gefragt und darf mit, hätte noch Platz für eine Mitfahrgelegenheit   samt Bergfahrad.


----------



## supasini (19. März 2009)

ich schaff's nicht. wäre incl. Anfahrt ein deutlich zu früher start nötig. schade!
viel Spass euch


----------



## Langenfelder (22. März 2009)

Tagchen,

an alle Recken die bei der gestrigen Tour nicht teilnehmen konnten, wolten oder nicht durften.

*Ihr habt was verpasst.*

Geile Tour durchs Oberbergische bei super Wetter, tollen Trail`s, ein paar gute Abfahrten und ein herrliches Panorama.

Dies Tour wird von mir mit 9,9 von 10 Punkten bewertet.


Ein Lob an den zum Schluss schwächelnden Gide.


----------



## Enrgy (22. März 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ein Lob an den zum Schluss schwächelnden Guide...



 was war da denn los? kennt man ja garnicht von ihm. aber wahrscheinlich habt ihr ihn mit eurer heizerei niedergeritten....


----------



## Langenfelder (22. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> . aber wahrscheinlich habt ihr ihn mit eurer heizerei niedergeritten....


Heizerei ! von wegen, gebummelt haben wir.


----------



## Enrgy (22. März 2009)

Ach sooo, klaro, man kann einen Rennmotor auch in der Stadt sauer fahren...


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2009)

Habe ich doch gesagt 





on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich bin schlapp und motivationslos, das muß sich ändern.








früher war alles besser, da war es egal, wenn man 4 Wochen nicht ernsthaft gefahren ist. Das T-Shirt über 50 für einen Mitfahrer habe ich nicht gefunden, war ja auch nicht nötig

War halt eine Geduldstour, erst wurde auf einen planlosen Mitfahrer gewartet, dann auf den kraftlosen Guide. Ansonsten kann ich dem Langen aus Feld nur zustimmen. 

Aus Frust wollte ich heute eine lockere Rennradtour im Flachen veranstalten. Wieder nichts, ab wann fängt ein Orkan an? Knappe 90 km hart am Wind, dann doch lieber Hügel quälen. Gebe gut gepflegte Zwei Rad Sammlung ab, wenig Km, kein Gelände bzw. nur bei Sonnenschein benutzt, von Frau gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (22. März 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Gebe gut gepflegte Zwei Rad Sammlung ab, wenig Km, kein Gelände bzw. nur bei Sonnenschein benutzt, von Frau gefahren.



Deine Werbesprüche scheinen vom massiven inspiriert zu sein...


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2009)

Upps, hatte noch was vergessen _Der Hinterbau war immer wesentlich schluckfreudiger als 140mm an der Front_


----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2009)

On diesen Sunday ab Burscheid

Überraschungstour durchs bergische Hochland, der Trail ist das Ziel, könnte ums große Wasser gehen, in die Wupperberge oder was mir so einfällt.

High country for old men


----------



## Juppidoo (28. März 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> On diesen Sunday ab Burscheid
> 
> Überraschungstour durchs bergische Hochland, der Trail ist das Ziel, könnte ums große Wasser gehen, in die Wupperberge oder was mir so einfällt.
> 
> High country for old men



Hab leider keine Zeit. 

Ich warte aber auch auf etwas besseres Wetter und eine etwas kürzere Tour von dir


----------



## Langenfelder (28. März 2009)

Überraschungen sind immer gut, nur beim Wetter  mach ich mir sorgen.
Warte mal ab was es macht und frag dann mal meine Frau ob ich frei kriege.

melde mich noch


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Hab leider keine Zeit.
> 
> Ich warte aber auch auf etwas besseres Wetter und eine etwas kürzere Tour von dir



Dann mußte dich mal beim zippi melden, der ist auch schon bald 1 Jahr nicht mehr gefahren und wartet auf wärmere Tage...

Ich schleppe mein waidwundes Jekyll heute und morgen noch über die Ziellinie des WP und werde es dann wieder gemütlicher angehen lassen. 

Außerdem kommt nach der Nascar nun auch zu Tageslicht-Zeiten wieder verfolgbares Motorsportgeschehen in die Glotze, da werd ich sonntags eh nicht vor 16 Uhr fahren. 

Sommerzeit sei dank ist es ja nun auch wieder länger hell, womit bei späterem Tourstart die ganzen Kaffee+Kuchen Fußgänger wieder raus sind ausm Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (28. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dann mußte dich mal beim zippi melden, der ist auch schon bald 1 Jahr nicht mehr gefahren und wartet auf wärmere Tage...




Ach, ab und zu fahre ich schon, allerdings allein oder RR.

Hab jetzt übrigens auch ne Feder hinten.

Lebt der zippi eigentlich noch?


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Lebt der zippi eigentlich noch?



Jou, hat sich ne Aspes Navaho gekauft und restauriert die gerade. Alte Jugendträume eben...
Da ist für biken keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## Juppidoo (28. März 2009)

Da muß man ja erst einmal googlen, aber ich dachte mir schon sowas.

Erinnert mich ja ein bischen an meine alte Kreidler Florett, zwei Räder und ein Brett.


----------



## Langenfelder (29. März 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> nur beim Wetter  mach ich mir sorgen.


 

Ne, Ne, Ne is mir zu feucht. Da bleib ich doch lieber aufem Sofa und spiel PS 2

bis dann und viel Spass


----------



## Juppidoo (29. März 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ne, Ne, Ne is mir zu feucht. Da bleib ich doch lieber aufem Sofa und spiel PS 2
> 
> bis dann und viel Spass



Als Ersatz zum Biken kann man ja auf der PS2 Downhill Domination spielen, da bin ich dann auch der Letzte


----------



## on any sunday (29. März 2009)

Nöö, nöö, nöö, ich bleibe auch in meinem Bonker, ist mir zu feuchtkalt. Falls es von oben länger trocken bleibt, werde ich heute trotzdem schwitzen, Reifenwechsel beim Urururenkel von dem hier,






um beim Thema zu bleiben.


----------



## Enrgy (29. März 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nöö, nöö, nöö, ich bleibe auch in meinem Bonker, ist mir zu feuchtkalt...




Nicht die schlechteste Entscheidung. Ich war gestern Richtung Müngsten/Papiermühle unterwegs, was da an Wasser aus den Hängen kam, unglaublich. Jede kleine Rinne wollte mal Wildbach spielen.

Viel Spaß beim Reifenwechseln


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. März 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nöö, nöö, nöö, ich bleibe auch in meinem Bonker, ist mir zu feuchtkalt. Falls es von oben länger trocken bleibt, werde ich heute trotzdem schwitzen, Reifenwechsel beim Urururenkel von dem hier,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werde das Treiben genüsslich von der oberen Etage verfolgen. Da hast einfach einen Reifenwechselfetisch. Du kommst davon anscheinend nicht los


----------



## Langenfelder (29. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jede kleine Rinne wollte mal Wildbach spielen.


 

Da entstehen ja wieder jede menge Feuchtgebiete.


----------



## Juppidoo (29. März 2009)

Mahlzeit Micha und Gäste

Gut erholt aus den Winterschlaf, neue Zeitrechnung, super Wetter.

Die beste Gelegenheit für die erste Feierabendtour.

Viel Geschwätz und nette Trails.

Jeder ist willkommen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094


Bis denn

Juppidoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (31. März 2009)

Die erste Feierabendtour lass ich aus, ich fahr dann mit den alten Herren am WE. wenn man denn fährt. 

Grüsse aus L. 

das liegt zwischen K. und D. am R.


----------



## Juppidoo (31. März 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ...
> ....
> Grüsse aus L.
> 
> das liegt zwischen K. und D. am R.




wie heißt das Nest nochmal?

Hab ich noch nie gehört!


----------



## mikkael (31. März 2009)

Erinnert ihr euch an dieses Bild?





Das Foto hat zwar beim Forum-Kalender nichts reißen können, aber dafür ist nun unser Mr Sonntag in England so berühmt wie der Papst. 

*Singletrack Magazine hat in der aktueller Ausgabe unser Ahrtal-Foto auf Doppelseiten gedruckt! *

Ich habe zwar die Printausgabe noch nicht, aber ich habe £ 2.99 investiert und die digital PDF-Ausgabe heruntergeladen. Voilá!


Seiten 98-99:





Signatur:





Nun werde ich mich richtig anstrengen, ein Foto in die Top 3 beim KBU-Kalender zu platzieren. 

Gute Nacht!

Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2009)

Wer das Foto wohl dorthin geschickt hat?

Und - was brauchst du noch Bestätigung im KBU, wenn der Meistershot tausendfach als Hardcopy und Pixel um die Welt saust...


----------



## Delgado (31. März 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> ..... aber dafür ist nun unser Mr Sonntag in England so berühmt wie der Papst.







.... übrigens!

Mr Sonntag *ist* der Papst!


Pax vobiscum


----------



## on any sunday (1. April 2009)

Darauf ein leckeres Urbi et orbi. 

On diesen Saturday mit Sunday ab Burscheid

Überraschungstour durchs bergische Hochland, der Trail ist das Ziel, könnte ums große Wasser gehen, in die Wupperberge oder was mir so einfällt.

High country for old men


----------



## Juppidoo (2. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Darauf ein leckeres Urbi et orbi.
> 
> On diesen Saturday mit Sunday ab Burscheid
> 
> ...



Warum heißt du eigentlich on any sunday?

Der beste Name wäre eigentlich "an any sunday at 11 am"

Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## mikkael (2. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Warum heißt du eigentlich on any sunday?









Jürgen,

du sollst langsam anfangen, dich mit visuellen Material (bewegliche Bilder, Filme, Videos etc) zu beschäftigen, anstatt mit CMYK. 

Hilfreich könnte in diesem speziellen Fall ein Abstecher in die Motorrad-Welt sein, allerding fokussiere bitte dabei - _in Bezug auf das zu vermutende Alter des Herrn_ - auf älteres Material. 

Sollte eine platzierte Google-Suche nicht weiterhelfen, gibt es immer noch die speedy Altherren wie Delgado oder Enrgy hier im Forum, die dir über die glorreichen Tage des Enduro-Fahrens berichten können. 

Ich war da noch nicht einmal geboren und kann nicht einmal Motorrad fahren! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (2. April 2009)

*Papst* (von griechisch *ÏÎ¬ÏÏÎ±Ï* _pappas_ ÂVaterÂ/ÂBischofÂ; kirchenlat. _papa_; mhd. babes[t]) ist der religiÃ¶se Titel vor allem fÃ¼r das Oberhaupt der rÃ¶misch-katholischen Kirche (auch: _Heiliger Sonntag_, _On Any Sunday_, _Herr Sonntag_ oder _Dominica Padre_)





Nazar etme ne olur, Ã§alis seninde olur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> .... Altherren wie Delgado oder Enrgy hier im Forum, ....




Ich hab noch'n Bild von 'ner gemeinsamen Monte Altissimo-Tour mit Herrn Sonntag ....... von 1991! 

Coole Bikes hatten wir damals mit Cantileverbremsen, Starrgabeln, Straßenbereifung (Farmer John), .... *schwelg* ..... und sogar Gepäckträger (man fuhr schließlich mit dem Bike zum Gardasee!

Deshalb ist Herr Sonntag heute ja auch Papst


----------



## Enrgy (2. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich hab noch'n Bild von 'ner gemeinsamen Monte Altissimo-Tour mit Herrn Sonntag ....... von 1991!
> 
> Coole Bikes hatten wir damals mit Cantileverbremsen, Starrgabeln, Straßenbereifung (Farmer John), .... *schwelg* ..... und sogar Gepäckträger (man fuhr schließlich mit dem Bike zum Gardasee!
> 
> Deshalb ist Herr Sonntag heute ja auch Papst



Ach, ihr zwei beide habt uns damals überholt...


Nee, es gab da bei meinem ersten Lago Urlaub 93 folgende Episode, die einen tiefe Demut lehrte:

Hochmotiviert, aber schon abgekämpft und am schwitzen wie $au  (heisser August) überholen wir so auf ca. 1300Hm zwei etwas befremdliche Biker: Einer mit langer (!!) Jogginghose, der andere mit Trekkingrad incl. Blechkotflügel + Gepäckträger. Pause. Die Jungs fahren wieder vorbei. Weiterfahren, die zwei "Experten" werden überholt. Pause. usw.usw. 
Irgendwann trifft man sich und die fragen tatsächlich, wie weit denn die Teerstrasse geht, denn man will ja auf den Altissimo. 
Ich: "bis auf 1500Hm, dann Schotter, später nur noch tragen..."
Trockene Antwort von der Jogginghose: "na und, dann tragen wir eben da rauf.  
Darauf der andere: "ja, wir müssen uns aber beeilen, um 4 kommt Wind, da will ich zum Surfen wieder unten sein"
Wir: "......................"

Und - ich hab mich bis dato noch nie so verausgabt auf dem Rad, hab mein Bike in 6h voll genervt auf den Gipfel geschleppt, da sassen die 2 schon ne halbe Stunde oben und hatten ihre Nudeln schon gegessen.


----------



## on any sunday (2. April 2009)

Jogginghose? Es war alles viel schlimmer. 











Habe mir eben eine Feierabendrunde durch die sieben Berge gegönnt. Schee wars, schee trocken und schee leer. 

@mikkael: Ich hoffe, du hast zwei Exemplare besorgt.


----------



## mikkael (3. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ..da sassen die 2 schon ne halbe Stunde oben und hatten ihre Nudeln schon gegessen.


Herrlich!


----------



## Juppidoo (5. April 2009)

Micha, ich muß mal deinen Fred mißbrauchen, danke.

Mahlzeit, 

für alle Leute, denen Mittwoch abends langweilig werden sollte hier eine interessante Alternative.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094


Alle Interessierten sind willkommen.

Bis denn

Juppi...


----------



## Enrgy (5. April 2009)

@juppidoo aka jürgenk

*Klugscheißmodus an*

Die Angaben zur Flußseite werden in Fließrichtung betrachtet => also liegt der erste Trail LINKS der Wupper...

*Klugdingens wieder aus*

Ist der Trail denn überhaupt noch fahrbar? Bin da schon Jahre nicht mehr lang, weil zu sumpfig und mit Bäumen zugelegt.

Ansonsten werd ich versuchen, pünktlich da zu sein.

Für weitere Feierabendrunden hab ich da auch noch einige Ideen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (5. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @juppidoo aka jürgenk
> 
> *Klugscheißmodus an*
> 
> ...



Den Trail gibts noch und der ist auf jedenfall ne Abfahrt wert


----------



## on any sunday (5. April 2009)

Hallo Herr Zweigeteilt,

gut, das du nach unserem heutigen Ausflug nicht mit den Beinen schreiben musst.  Finde ja löblich, das du wieder voll ins Geschäft einsteigen möchtest, aber eine Veröffentlichung deiner Feierabendtouren im "Wupper Dhünn" Beitrag finde ich ausreichend, oder mach doch einfach einen eigenen auf, kostet ja nichts.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Juppidoo (5. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ist der Trail denn überhaupt noch fahrbar? Bin da schon Jahre nicht mehr lang, weil zu sumpfig und mit Bäumen zugelegt.



Ja, ist komplett fahrbar, na ja, für mich zumindest im zweiten Versuch.



Enrgy schrieb:


> Für weitere Feierabendrunden hab ich da auch noch einige Ideen.



Das ist eine gute Idee

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Juppidoo (5. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Zweigeteilt,
> 
> gut, das du nach unserem heutigen Ausflug nicht mit den Beinen schreiben musst.  Finde ja löblich, das du wieder voll ins Geschäft einsteigen möchtest, ...
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen, war auch eine angenehme Runde



on any sunday schrieb:


> ..
> ..
> aber eine Veröffentlichung deiner Feierabendtouren im "Wupper Dhünn" Beitrag finde ich ausreichend, oder mach doch einfach einen eigenen auf, kostet ja nichts.
> 
> ...



hast ja Recht, mußte die Sache nur ein bischen publik machen

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (9. April 2009)

Keine 2 Meter Regeln, endlos angelegte Trails, kein Treten, mutwillige CO2 Erzeugung, perfekt.  Colorado Enduro


----------



## supasini (9. April 2009)

sieht nach vieeeeeeel spass aus!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2009)

krasse aktion ! dafür würde man in germany wahrscheinlich von naturschützern öffentlich gevierteilt !


----------



## mikkael (15. April 2009)

@DonMikele CO gebucht schon?

FYI: Also Girona wird fix. Ich komme aus dem TT-Gardasee-Camp am 13.09., anschliessend eine Woche arbeiten, dann am 20. rum nach Katalonien. Rest nach Gusto, etwa 10 Tage. 

Die Bleibe (Appts für Biker) in Girona ist der Hammer, vom Mr Armstrong persönlich.


----------



## on any sunday (17. April 2009)

Go east(er) old man. 

Da der Bericht des Wetters am Mittelmeer nicht so tolle Aussichten bescherte, wurden kurzfristig die hochdruckigen östlichen Gefilde angesteuert, sozusagen als VorderHaustürlosfahrer. Allerdings lustbedingt motorisiert, ist zwar etwas offtopic, aber ich darf das ja in meinem Wohnzimmer

Der Weg war das Ziel, nordöstliche Umkehrpunkt das Riesengebirge. Ab Lohmar wurde die nächsten 2200 km keine Autobahn mehr angesehen, sondern möglichst gradlining gen Prag gedüst, durch den windigen Westerwald, das hundbegrabene hessische Hügelland, die feine Rhön bis ins Fichtelgebirge, wo mir der erste Schnee begegnete. Untergekommen bin ich bei einem günstigen Italiener mit angeschlossener Pizzeria. OK, wenigstens ein Radbild.







Nicht mehr weit und der ehemals eiserne Vorhang wurde abgehangen und musste der freien Fahrt für freie Bürger weichen. Eine halbe Stunde Qual durch neue Schnellstrassenbaustellen entschädigte bald mit beschwingten Wedeln durch die Ausläufer des tschechischen Pedants zum Fichtelgebirge, nur alles einsamer, schmaler und schlaglöchliger. Bis Prag werden die Hügel kleiner, aber solange man sich von den schmalen Schnellstrassen, in Etwa der ehemaligen Autoput, fernhält, kann man auf zwei Rädern einen Menge Spaß haben. 

Nicht vergessen, Prag ist eine Millionenstadt und die üblichen Vorstädte verströmen nicht gerade den erwarteten Charme der Moldaumetropole aus. Aber das ändert sich, falls man das Zentrum gefunden hat.

Relaxen an der Moldau






Gar nicht so leicht zu Ostern ein preiswertes Zimmer in Prag zu bekommen, komisch aber auch. Aber nach der ein oder anderen Enttäuschung, "Ach, das ist der Stundenpreis" , wurde doch noch eine Bleibe gefunden. Und durch die kleinen Ausgaben für Piva und die restlichen Nahrung wird die Reisekasse doch nicht arg gebeutelt. 

Erwartungsgemäß waren beim Sightseeing Himmel und Menschen unterwegs, erstaunlicherweise reichlich Italiener, also doch wie am Mittelmeer. Naturalmente darf der Filius sich auf meinem Moped fotografieren lassen. 

Es folgen ein paar optische Eindrücke.

Musike auf der Karlsbrücke






Schwere Last






Hunde antatschen soll Glück bringen, na dann.






Rushour auf der Moldau






(Ess)kultur?






Adequates Gefährt






Die frühen Folgen von zu viel Counterstrike.






Alles im grünen Bereich, Mädels?






Über den Dächern von Niz...., äh Prag.






Am Kafka Museum verpissen sich die Tschechen. 






Altlasten






Fazit. Prag ist eine Reise wert und sieht mich in ruhigeren Zeiten garantiert wieder. 

Damit nicht der falsche Eindruck von Urlaub entsteht, wird sich am nächsten Morgen nordwärts Richtung Riesengebirge aufgemacht. Motorradtechnisch nicht so der Bringer, so etwa der Kölner Norden, nur etwas hügeliger. Das ändert sich aber, sobald man die Ausläufer des Riesen erreicht. Weiße Kuppen grüßen und in Schindler Mühle wird noch kräftig auf ein oder zwei Brettern gerutscht. In früheren Zeiten wurde hier noch feiner Geländespocht betrieben, heute nicht mehr, da Nationalpark. Dafür aber halt reichlich Skizirkus mit Schneemobilen etc., nun ja. Darum darf, wer bis zum Kamm fahren möchte, eine kleine Maut entrichten, ist ok.

Skispocht möglich, Motospocht weniger.






Mein Schneeköppchen






Meiner Tourenplanung standen dann zwei Dinge im Wege.






___
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber auch kein Beinbruch, Dank altmodischer Papierkarten und GeePeeEss wurde umgeplant und änderte sich die Hauptrichtung in West. Was nun folgte, zauberte dem geneigten Motorzweiradler ein andauerndes Grinsen auf die Lippen. Durchs Riesengebirge, mit einen kleinen Ausflug nach Polen, Traumsträßchen bis zum kleinen, aber feinen Zittauer Gebirge.

Sandsteinige Pause






Dicke Dinger






Und weiter auf kleinen, geflickten Asphalt durch die Böhmische Schweiz.

Schluchtenflitzer






Entlang der Labe, anderswo auch Elbe genannt, wird der xte Grenzwechsel vollzogen und durch einsamste tschechische Wegelchen das Erzgebirge angesteuert. Mit schwindenden Licht und Spritvorräten wird Altenberg erreicht und dieses unscheinbaren Haus angesteuert.






Wer gerne in einem Holzschnittmuseum nächtigt und unter ca. 300 Kaffekannen frühstückt, dem sei es wärmstens ans Herz gelegt. 

Schöne Grüße 






Neee, das ist weder der neue Motorradfahrergruß noch ein tschechisches Strickkondom, sondern der verarztete Mittelfinger des Susitreibers. Der freundliche Doktore in Altenberg hatte mich um reichlich Eiter erleichtert, der sich in den letzten Tagen vorne am Finger verlustiert hatte. Einfingerbremsen macht nicht wirklich Spaß.

Mit leicht verzögerten Start wird wieder gegrenzt und das Erzgebirge kurzfristig verlassen






aber bald wieder eingedeutscht und durchquert. Über die Traumstraßen des Vogtlandes






wird der Thüringer Wald erreicht, dieser durchquert, geröhnt und der perfekte Fahrtag in Zella beendet. Zella liegt im Schwalm-Eder Kreis, reisen bildet.

Am nächsten Morgen wird sich auf leeren Sträßchen durchs Sauerland geschwungen, quasi zu Hause.






Mit Autopilot durch Bergische Land findet dann dieser East(er) Ausflug auch sein Ende. War scheen, damit wäre aber mein Straßenausflugssoll für dieses Jahr erfüllt.

Ich Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit. 

Und wer es wirklich wissen will, die Route als GPS Track und für Google Earth: Go_east


----------



## retro82 (17. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ach, ihr zwei beide habt uns damals überholt...
> 
> 
> Nee, es gab da bei meinem ersten Lago Urlaub 93 folgende Episode, die einen tiefe Demut lehrte:
> ...




Ja, das war wirklich ne Aktion, es war eine solche Quälerei und wir kamen überhaupt nicht vorwärts vor lauter Verzweiflung.
Die zwei wußten gar nicht wohin Sie fuhren, wollten nur was fahren aus Spaß an der Freud und ich haben denen gesagt, hier geht´s auf den Altissimo, höchster Berg hier, Extremtour usw., in der Hoffnung die geben auf, aber die waren dann doch nicht klein zu kriegen.
Übrigens Volker, nach unserem AlpenX 07 bin ich Samstags noch mal schnell zum 601 hoch und runter und mußte feststellen, das wir zwei damals mit unseren Cross-Country-Schüsseln echt gut drauf waren.

Ich werd dies Jahr mal wieder was mehr fahren, wenn´s die Zeit zuläßt, ich hoffe wir fahren mal ne schöne Runde zusammen.
Bis denn, Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (17. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Go east old man!


*Einmalig!*


----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2009)

retro82 schrieb:


> Ich werd dies Jahr mal wieder was mehr fahren, wenn´s die Zeit zuläßt, ich hoffe wir fahren mal ne schöne Runde zusammen.
> Bis denn, Jochen



Bin immer zu Schandtaten bereit! Cool, daß du hier mal reinschaust. Der Herr Sonntag, seines Zeichens Hausherr dieses Threads, ist ja auch so ein alter Offroader wie wir. Nur daß er heute immer noch offroadet, im Gegensatz zu uns.

Jochen, erkennst du den 3. von links? Hans Rey, ganz schön alt geworden


----------



## Ommer (17. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Go east(er) old man.




Sehr schön! 

Wenn du noch rund 680 km von Prag weitergefahren wärst, hätten wir in der Puszta thermalbaden und Hauswein trinken können.....


----------



## mikkael (30. April 2009)

One for the road...


----------



## Vertexto (1. Mai 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Go east(er) old man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi Michel,
Super Reisebericht aus einer der schönsten Gegenden die der nahe Osten zu bieten hat, meine Frau und ich sind da letztes Jahr mim Smart gewesen und es war toll, nur ohne Schnee aber egal zur Not hat der kleine sogar Heizung!!!
Ich hoffe das wir bald mal wieder zusammen fahren können, bis dann 
Schöne Grüße
Gerd


----------



## mikkael (9. Mai 2009)

Herr Sonntag und ich, wir verwöhnen uns mit unendlichen Singletrails..





.. die mit den härtesten Anstiegen verdient werden. 





Bei mir gehen die Speichen aus. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte!

LG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (9. Mai 2009)

Ai, wo isn das? Sieht nett aus


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Ai, wo isn das? Sieht nett aus



Bei den Teetrinkern und Linksfahrern....


----------



## on any sunday (12. Mai 2009)

Frisch gestählt aus dem englischen Trainingslager entkommen und die fiesen 4 Tage von Belgien vor Augen, muß es wohl wieder sein.

Der inoffizielle Bergisch Land Marathon am Sunday, 17.05. at High Noon in Angelchurch.

Bergisches Land Marathon oder Halbmarathon rund um Engelskirchen. Die Gelegenheit für AlpenX Aspiranten und andere Masochisten.

Es geht erst an der Agger lang, um dann aufwärts Richtung Wüstenhof den Blick übers Aggertal zu genießen, danach folgt der feine Hölzer Kopf Singeltrail. An den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über versteckte Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn geht es auf einer Berg- und Talfahrt zum Schloss Gimborn, ab da fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen, Ruine Eibach und Aggertalhöhle über fast jede mögliche und unmögliche Steigung Richtung Ründeroth.

Kurz vorher können sich die die Halbmarathonisten nach ca. 50 km verabschieden und durchs Tal nach Engelskirchen zurück fahren.

Der Rest folgt Herrn Sonntag zum geografischen Höhepunkt der Tour.

Dort erwartet uns die Hohe Warte, die ihren Namen nicht ganz zu Unrecht hat. Danach folgt eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, die uns am Schluß über einen Trail mit Aussicht auf Köln, der Bobbahnabfahrt und dem allseits beliebten Aggerbrückentrail nach Engelskirchen führt. 

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein 90 km und 2000 Hm zu bewältigen.

Mitstreiter bitte hier eintragen: Bergisch Land Marathon

Startort: Engelskirchen/Loope, B55, Parkplatz an Brücke über der Agger am Bahnübergang, Bliesenbacher Str.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (12. Mai 2009)

Hey Micha,

hört sich richtig gut an. Nur leider bin ich schon beim Schinderhannes vergeben, eine ähnliche Veranstaltung dur M+S-Fan`s.


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Mai 2009)

Micha, hast du eine Einschätzung für die "kurze" Runde? Kilometer und HM?

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (13. Mai 2009)

Don Mikele,

kurze Zwischeninfo bzgl Fisher: 

2 Speichen kaputt, beide Räder eiern heftig, Schaltwerk krumm, Schaltauge muss nun gewechselt werden, Gabel noch mal zurück zu Manitou (als Reklamation, 3 Wochen Reparaturzeit), ein Schnellspanner auch noch kaputt.

Christoph meinte wir sollen abwarten, was Manitou sagt, bevor wir die Fox Gabel vom anderen Bike umbauen, da die Minute-Gabel von Haus aus  wegen der G2-Geometrie nach hinten versetzt ist. Also das Fahrverhalten werde sich auf jeden Fall ändern.

Gott sei dank ist das Canyon in gutem Zustand.

Dazu muss ich beim Gipfelsturm am Sonntag mein noch gesundes, rechtes Knie richtig vergewaltigt haben, es ist so geschwollen, dass ich kaum laufen kann. Aber wenn ich mir die Bilder anscheue, vergeht mir wirklich der ganze Schmerz. 

@all
Am Wochenende schreibe ich einen kurzen Bericht mit Fotos, Videos etc.

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (13. Mai 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Micha, hast du eine Einschätzung für die "kurze" Runde? Kilometer und HM?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jürgen



Wie geschrieben ca. 50 km, Höhenmeter ca. 1100 m, können gefühlt mehr sein.


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Mai 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben ca. 50 km, Höhenmeter ca. 1100 m, können gefühlt mehr sein.



...es fühlt sich immer mehr an, wurde dafür nicht die Zahl Pi erfunden?


----------



## Pardus (14. Mai 2009)

schade am Sonntag kann ich nicht ... Diesmal wäre ich auch am richtigen Treffpunkt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (14. Mai 2009)

The land of fish and chips or approx. ten years too late.

England, da ist es doch nur am regnen, flach wie ein Brett, fahren auf der falschen Straßenseite und überhaupt, wofür gibt es Italien? 

Im Prinzip fast alles richtig, ........habe ich bisher gedacht, auch ein Ausflug nach Wales konnte mich nicht wirklich überzeugen. Ein Kurztripp mit einem wohlbekannten Herren, der seine Senf dazu noch ausführlicher ausdrücken wird, hat mich eines Besseren belehrt. Deshalb hier nur ein paar subjektive Eindrücke eines wirklichen feinen Kurztripps auf die Insel.


Manchester Airport, der Friseur fällt. Am nächsten Morgen, es geht auf den Edale Killer Loop im Peak District.











Lammkotletts in natürlicher Umgebung






So viel zu flach, langweilig und häßlich.






Klick mich für großes Panorami






We want moor, killer moor. 






Königliche Werkstatt


Perfekte Regenflucht im Lake District, der MTB Park in Hawkshead.











Einbahn Trails











shape it, baby, shape it.






Alles reine Kopfsache, es gab auch schmalere. 






Mir wirds zu bunt.


Ambleside Loop, auf jeden Fall in den Top Ten meiner gefahrenen Touren, mit leider schwächelnden Wetter.






Here comes the rain again






Im Schieferland






Ich komme wieder, nur mit was fürn Fahrzeug? 






Golfschafe in groß


High Mountains in Patterdale






Hike and Bike  Sehr feines Panorami







______________________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




__________________________________________________Cheers to the mad bikers and english men

It was me a pleasure.


----------



## Scottti (14. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube da muss ich mal mit hin....


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. Mai 2009)

Tolle Eindrücke, gefällt!

EDIT: Wie zur Hölle macht man solche schicken Panoramabilder?


----------



## supasini (14. Mai 2009)

geilo, die letzten beiden Touren - ich wechsel doch noch meinen Job


----------



## on any sunday (15. Mai 2009)

Sunday ist schlecht, deshalb auf morgen verschoben. Sieht nach einer Alleinfahrt aus. 

Frisch gestählt aus dem englischen Trainingslager entkommen und die fiesen 4 Tage von Belgien vor Augen, muß es wohl wieder sein.

Der inoffizielle Bergisch Land Marathon am Samstag, 16.05. at High Noon in Angelchurch.

Bergisches Land Marathon oder Halbmarathon rund um Engelskirchen. Die Gelegenheit für AlpenX Aspiranten und andere Masochisten.

Es geht erst an der Agger lang, um dann aufwärts Richtung Wüstenhof den Blick übers Aggertal zu genießen, danach folgt der feine Hölzer Kopf Singeltrail. An den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über versteckte Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn geht es auf einer Berg- und Talfahrt zum Schloss Gimborn, ab da fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen, Ruine Eibach und Aggertalhöhle über fast jede mögliche und unmögliche Steigung Richtung Ründeroth.

Kurz vorher können sich die die Halbmarathonisten nach ca. 50 km verabschieden und durchs Tal nach Engelskirchen zurück fahren.

Der Rest folgt Herrn Sonntag zum geografischen Höhepunkt der Tour.

Dort erwartet uns die Hohe Warte, die ihren Namen nicht ganz zu Unrecht hat. Danach folgt eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, die uns am Schluß über einen Trail mit Aussicht auf Köln, der Bobbahnabfahrt und dem allseits beliebten Aggerbrückentrail nach Engelskirchen führt. 

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein 90 km und 2000 Hm zu bewältigen.

Mitstreiter bitte hier eintragen: Bergisch Land Marathon

Startort: Engelskirchen/Loope, B55, Parkplatz an Brücke über der Agger am Bahnübergang, Bliesenbacher Str.


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2009)

Na toll! Wir wollten uns gerade für SONNTAG anmelden


----------



## on any sunday (16. Mai 2009)

Nicht ärgern, ich fahre heute auch nicht. Aber keine Sorge, neuer Termin, neues Spiel.


----------



## mikkael (18. Mai 2009)

Nagelneue Schläuche müssen anders ausschauen.

Ich werde meine Anti-Conti-Kampagne nicht weiterführen wollen, aber ginge es rein um die MTB-Produkte, fände ich absolut in Ordnung, dass diese Firma nicht mit Staatsgeldern gerettet wird.


----------



## jokomen (18. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> ..Nagelneue Schläuche müssen anders ausschauen....



Du solltest mal über Deine Fahrtechnik ein wenig nachdenken  Kartoffelsitztechnik iss gut für schlappe Schläuche. Alles videotechnisch dokumentiert. 

Aber manche Schläuche sind echt schlecht verarbeitet. Letzte Woche hatte ich einen (28"), den ich mit dem Reifenheber direkt bei der Montage gehimmelt habe.


----------



## RICO (18. Mai 2009)

Schläuche, wozu braucht man die?

Ich lass die Dinger weg, machen doch nur Ärger.

schöne Grüße Allerseits

RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (18. Mai 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Du solltest mal über Deine Fahrtechnik ein wenig nachdenken


Was hat ein unbenutzter MTB-Schlauch mit Fahrtechnik zu tun? 

Kurz zur Erläuterung (hätte ich gleich am Anfang machen müssen):
Ich hatte in den letzten Jahren allgemein sehr schlechte Erfahrung mit Conti-Schläuchen gemacht. Die Ventile hielten nicht und schon 2-3 mal habe ich platte Schläuche erwischt. 

Am Samstag war ich mit Herrn Sonntag unterwegs, wo er, tubeless wie er rollt, einen Platten hatte. Nach langem hin und her, entschied er doch den Schlauch einzusetzen, die trotz kräftiges Pumpen nicht mit Luft gefüllt werden konnte. Anschliessend haben wir den Schlauch inspiziert und diesen Defekt (zwei kleine Stiche ober- und unterhalb der Buchstabe n). Bei mir sind wieder Erinnerungen wach geworden.





Übrigens, nach dem wir den letzten Schlauch verbraucht haben, hatten wir kurz vor Schluss einen weiteren Platten, den wir, kreativ wie wir nun mal sind, mit Erste-Hilfe-Pfalstern verarzt haben. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (18. Mai 2009)

Wie versprochen, der Reisebericht über die England-Reise





"ONLY THE BRAVE: EINE MTB-REISE NACH ENGLAND"

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (19. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Nagelneue Schläuche müssen anders ausschauen.



Hier kannste dich günstig mit Gummis eindecken 


PS: auf den Bildern aus GB fehlen mir irgendwie die Bäume - sieht ja aus wie auf der Osterinsel! 

Richtiges Abenteuer finden wir seit 3 Wochen wieder hier


----------



## on any sunday (19. Mai 2009)

Very nice Bericht mikkael, aber ich bin ja nicht okular.  

Liegt an der Auswahl Volker, da gibt es meist genug Bäume. Und überhaupt, lieber weite Aussichten als den Trail vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen. Der Verweis auf das Kretaabenteuer ist luschtig, wenn es irgendwo an größerer Botanik mangelt, dann ist es Kreta.







England bietet biketechnisch und landschaftlich mehr. Soll nicht heißen, das ich nicht nochmal nach Kreta fahren würde, allerdings nicht zum biken. 

Übrigens mein Lieblingsbild aus Great Britain


----------



## on any sunday (19. Mai 2009)

RICO schrieb:


> Schläuche, wozu braucht man die?
> 
> Ich lass die Dinger weg, machen doch nur Ärger.
> 
> ...



Genau, aber schlauchlos ist leider auch gegen etwas größere Schnitte machtlos.  Apropo, was machen die Knochen? Können wir bald ein gemeinsames Ründchen wagen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Übrigens mein Lieblingsbild aus Great Britain



... eindeutig das kommende "Bild des Monats"


----------



## RICO (20. Mai 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Genau, aber schlauchlos ist leider auch gegen etwas größere Schnitte machtlos.  Apropo, was machen die Knochen? Können wir bald ein gemeinsames Ründchen wagen?



Schnitte hatte ich nur immer bei Schwalbe Reifen. Mit NonUST Maxxis Reifen auf Eclipse Kit hatte ich noch nie eine Panne 

Was den Titan getunten Knochen angeht, konnte ich die Reha von Wahner Heide zumindest schon auf Tütberg und Lüderich steigern. Wird aber noch ein paar Wochen dauern, bis ich wieder einigermaßen mitkomme.

Gruß RICO


----------



## Handlampe (20. Mai 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


>



Also, wenn das nicht für den Kalender nominiert wird, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2009)

RICO schrieb:


> Schnitte hatte ich nur immer bei Schwalbe Reifen. Mit NonUST Maxxis Reifen auf Eclipse Kit hatte ich noch nie eine Panne
> Gruß RICO



... fahre seit März mit Notubes-Pannenmilch in Schwalbe Schläuchen (20mL je Pelle) Seitdem keinen Platten und nachpumpen war auch noch nicht notwendig. Bis jetzt scheint's sehr gut zu funktionieren, hatte allerdings auch noch keinen Schnitt in der Flanke. Denke dann ists aber auch vorbei mit der Luft im Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (20. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, der Reisebericht über die England-Reise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo ... einen sehr nette Tour ...


----------



## on any sunday (26. Mai 2009)

We did it!

Nach einigen vergeblichen Anläufen gelang es mir endlich einen wackeren Mitstreiter zu überreden, das japanische Kleingewächs aus Hilden, mich zur LOW COUNTRY MOUNTAINBIKE TROPHY ins benachbarte belgische Ausland zu begleiten.

Und es wurde das Drama, wie es in den Ardennen zu erwarten war. Schlamm, Wurzeln, Wasserdurchfahrten, Steine, endlose Trails, Auffahrten für Gestörte, Abfahrten für noch mehr Gestörte, holländische Hardtailracer ohne Gnade für Mensch und Material etc.. 

Nur das Wetter spielte nicht mit; trocken und ein Planet, der nur am Brennen war.  

Zuerst die Hauptsache: We did it.






Aber alles der Reihe nach.

Ohne Probleme in Stavelot angekommen, Papiere abgeholt, Tasche fürs Hotel abgegeben, Tourfein machen. Moment, wer redet hier von einer Tour?

Im Parc Ferme kuschelte sich Carbon an Carbon, meist hinten hart. Die beiden Protagonisten hatten eindeutig den Preis für die vermutlich schwersten Bikes im Feld verdient, ok, ein altes San Andreas wurde unterwegs auch noch gesichtet.

Der Startschuß fiel auf dem Marktplatz in Stavelot, 






voraufhin das Hauptfeld locker entschwand und die Panzerfahrer alleine in den belgischen Wald eintauchten. 



_



Bis Houffalize spielte sich halt das oben erwähnte Schauspiel ab, mit ein paar Asphaltstücken zum Entspannen oder zur Nahrungsaufnahme.






aber der Spaß kam nicht zu kurz.






Im Ziel huschte, trotz der knapp 90 km und 2000 Hm, ein kleines Grinsen über die erschöpften Gesichter der Gefährten.







Der zweite Tag führte uns weiter südlich bis nach Luxemburg. Eine schöne Runde, wohl als Art Erholungstour ausgelegt, mit etwas mehr Asphalt und weniger Trails





dafür mit reichlich Aussichten auf die Ardennen. Nach über 110 km und wieder um die 2000 Hm, stellte sich aber nicht so unbedingt der Erholungseffekt ein. 


Am dritten Tag wurde alles geboten, was wir gebucht, aber um das wir nicht unbedingt gebeten hatten. 






Eine traumhafte Runde durch das nordwestliche Gebiet ab Houffalize. Die 82 km und 1800 Hm wurden wieder im Ziel weggegrinst.


Der vierte Tag begann mit dem Ausschecken aus dem Hotel. Übrigens war das Hotel, das Essen und die Organisation sehr gut, topp Service, Verpflegungsstellen und freundliche "Betreuer". Bedankt!

Über St. Vieth und die Ostkantone sollte unser Startpunkt in Stavelot wieder erreicht werden. Und der nette Veranstalter packte wieder alles in die Streckenführung rein, wofür wir irrsinniger Weise bezahlt hatten. Und die Sonne ließ sich auch nicht lumpen.










Was machen wir hier? 

Nach der letzten Verpflegung hatten die Jungs aber Gnade und ohne viel Höhenmeter radelten wir, um 95 km und 1700 Hm reicher, in Stavelot ein. Ok, die letzte Schlammdurchfahrt musste natürlich sein. 

Herzlichen Dank an meinen zähen Begleiter Mischael, es war mir ein Fescht. Und ja, wir hatten Spaß. 

Eine sehr empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung, wenn es regnet wird sie aber garantiert zu Hell on Wheels. 

P.S. Eine gewisse Badehose und Begleiter war auch da, natürlich wie üblich für uns nur am Start zu sehen und natürlich zur abendlichen Teambesprechung. 

Bilder LCMT

Homepage LCMT


----------



## jokomen (26. Mai 2009)

Hey Mikele,

tolle Leistung, Ihr Helden des Bergradsports!  Wir waren ja auch am WE unterwegs und können gut nachempfinden, welche Mengen Salz ihr auf der Strecke gelassen habt. Der Planet brannte ja ganz gut.  Dieses Unternehmen bei schlechten Wetterbedingungen..... von mir nicht vorstellbar....


----------



## mikkael (26. Mai 2009)

Super!


----------



## Axel_ (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo Männer,

stramme Leistung, wir sind stolz auf Euch.

Gruß
Axel 

P.S. Hat Bonsai Dir eigentlich die ganze Zeit etwas erzählt?


----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja schon ein 3/4 Alpencross  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. Mai 2009)

super Sache das, muss ich mir auch mal antun.
Da waren meine persönlichen 200 km und 5400 Hm am HimmelfahrtsWE ja Kinderkacke gegen  (hat mir aber gereicht )


----------



## on any sunday (27. Mai 2009)

Axel_ schrieb:


> P.S. Hat Bonsai Dir eigentlich die ganze Zeit etwas erzählt?



Alleine schon aus geografischen Gründen war das stellenweise nicht möglich. Wir haben uns aber ansonsten prächtig unterhalten, allein sein Rad bot eine fortwährende akustische Untermalung. 




Enrgy schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon ein 3/4 Alpencross  !



Das kannst du laut schreiben, ich würde sogar sagen war anstrengender. Besonders wegen der seelischen Grausamkeiten der Servicemopeds. Wenn eine KTM Rangtangtang im Wheelie vor dir die Steigung erklimmt, hatte das auf mich sehr demotivierende Auswirkungen. Dafür habe ich dann dem BMW Treiber mitgeteilt, das seine Gabel Öl auf die Bremsscheibe verteilt, Rache ist süß. 




supasini schrieb:


> super Sache das, muss ich mir auch mal antun.



Mach et! Ob ich mir das allerdings nochmal antue? Weil Wetter und Strecken waren perfekt, kann nur schlechter werden. Da haben wir beide ja auch echt schawein mit dem Wetter gehabt. 

Werde im Sommer ein kleines Houffalize Wochende anbieten, mit dem dritten Tag vom LCMT und noch ein paar üblen Strecken.


----------



## on any sunday (16. Juni 2009)

So, zurück vom Motorspocht aus bella italia, übrigens bei Traumwetter auf Traumstrecken mit noch älteren Männern und verschärften Materialverschleiß an Mann und Maschine. 

Und noch eine schöne Wiederholungen.

Nordeifelcross Blankenheim-Düren am 05.07.2009. 

Start am Bahnhof in Blankenheim/Wald um 9:45

Wir folgen dem Wanderweg 12 (Eifelsteig, AE, offener Pfeil), ein Singeltrail, wird aber bald zum normalen Forstweg. Dank des Burgenweges wird es aber wieder trailiger, vorbei an Burg Reifferscheid und Hellenthal geht es auf und ab, über Forstwege bis zur Oleftalsperre. Kleines Päuschen am Ende der Talsperre. Kurz danach erreicht man den höchsten Punkt der Tour. Downhill ins malerische Perlenbachtal, auf schmaleren Wegen erreicht man die Perlenbachtalsperre. 

Nach der Talsperre gehts auf Singeltrails und schmalen Forstwegen oberhalb von Monschau entlang der Rur bis Hammer. Bisher der beste und schönste Teil der Strecke. Weiter durchs Tal bis Einruhr, dann an der Rurtalsperre entlang bis zum heftigen Anstieg Richtung Schmidt. Es folgt ein schöner Downhill ins Kalltal. Nach Bewältigung des letzten Anstieges nach Hürtgen wird Großhau erreicht und bis Düren ist fast nur noch rollen angesagt.

Ende am Bahnhof in Düren

Bewegte Impressionen, Bilder und Kommentare der letzten Veranstaltungen:

Eifelcross 2006

Eifelcross 2007

Eifelcross 2008

Die Tourdaten, ca. 120 km, ca. 2000 HM, ca. 8 Stunden reine Fahrzeit.


Anmeldung Eifelcrosser


P.S. Ich reise ab Köln-West mit der Bahn an (könnte noch einen Mitfahrer auf meinem Jobticket mitnehmen).


----------



## Manni (16. Juni 2009)

Ich merk mir dat mal vor. Kannst du denn trotzdem mal kurz zusammenfassen warum du das nun schon zum vierten mal in Folge machst? Hab grad keine Zeit die ganzen Tourenberichte zu lesen. Ist das da wirklich so gut? Vergleichbar mit der Moselkerntour, oder etwa besser?


Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (18. Juni 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> P.S. Ich reise ab Köln-West mit der Bahn an (könnte noch einen Mitfahrer auf meinem Jobticket mitnehmen).


 ziehe Karte: Nr 744.


----------



## on any sunday (18. Juni 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Ich merk mir dat mal vor. Kannst du denn trotzdem mal kurz zusammenfassen warum du das nun schon zum vierten mal in Folge machst? Hab grad keine Zeit die ganzen Tourenberichte zu lesen. Ist das da wirklich so gut? Vergleichbar mit der Moselkerntour, oder etwa besser?
> 
> 
> Gruß Manni



Keine Ahnung warum ich das immer wieder mache! Lange Bahnfahrt, häßliche Gegend, Forstautobahn rauf, Asphalt runter, nervende Mitfahrer, unfreundliche Eingeborene. Und das sogar einmal pro Jahr. Im Vergleich zum Moselkern mickrige Burgen, mehr unerfreuliche, schmale Wege, teurer Kuchen etc.. Ich glaub, ich lasses.


----------



## Pardus (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Michael,

bringe noch ein bis zwei Leute mit, Thomas und Gert. Thomas kennst Du ja schon von der 3 mittelmäßig geguidedten Täler-Tour ... hat aber Spass gemacht ..

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mikkael (27. Juni 2009)

Hi Mikele,

ich übersah einen wichtigen Termin, deshalb bleibe ich in Köln. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Pardus (28. Juni 2009)

wie schaut es mit dem Zug aus.. 

Köln West 	        So, 05.07.09 	ab 	08:15 	1 	
Blankenheim(Wald) 	So, 05.07.09 	an 	09:35 	2

Grüße
Guido


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juni 2009)

Der Zug ist rischtig. Da der Herr mikkael sich lieber süßlich riechende Musik antut, ist der Platz auf meinem Jobticket wieder vakant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. Juni 2009)

Wer die Gegend um Altenberg mal ohne Gruppenkuscheln erleben möchte. 

Lockere Runde über die schönsten Trails und fiesesten Steigungen, die das bergische Hochland zu bieten hat, dürfte so ca. 40 km km lang und 700 HM hoch werden.

01.07, 18:00 ab Schöllerhof Beitreten auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wer die Gegend um Altenberg mal ohne Gruppenkuscheln erleben möchte.
> 
> 01.07, 18:00 ab Schöllerhof Beitreten auf eigene Gefahr



Bei der Gruppenstärke kannst du ja eventuell sogar auf einen Backguide verzichten.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bei der Gruppenstärke kannst du ja eventuell sogar auf einen Backguide verzichten.



Dafür gibts auch keine Staus auf den Trails...


----------



## mikkael (1. Juli 2009)

Hi Mikele,

bei mir hat es sich leider gänzlich erledigt. Urlauber fahren exakt um 18.00 Uhr ab, somit bleibt mir nichts übrig als daheim zu bleiben. Euch viel Spass!

Mikkael


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dafür gibts auch keine Staus auf den Trails...



Stau ist durchaus ab 2 Personen möglich.


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Juli 2009)

Ich mach den Vorabend chek in, 18°° Uhr D.dorf Flughafen.
Wünsch euch viel Spass

grüsse


----------



## on any sunday (1. Juli 2009)

Apropo Stau. Sorry Willibike, aber es staut sich heftig zwische Kölle und dem Bergischen Weiten, da habe ich keine Lust mich reinzustellen. Tour fällt aus.


----------



## on any sunday (1. Juli 2009)

Da die Mittel bei meinem Brötchengeber für Projekte gekürzt wurden, bin ich ab heute wieder in unfreiwilliger Freizeit.  Falls einer auch unter zuviel Freizeit leidet, bitte melden, könnte dann ja sinnvoll genutzt werden.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Da die Mittel bei meinem Brötchengeber für Projekte gekürzt wurden, bin ich ab heute wieder in unfreiwilliger Freizeit.  Falls einer auch unter zuviel Freizeit leidet, bitte melden, könnte dann ja sinnvoll genutzt werden.



Hier, gleiches Schicksal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (1. Juli 2009)

es ist durchaus sinnvoll die Johannisbeeren in meinem Garten zu pflücken, damit ich Cassis draus machen kann.....


----------



## Pardus (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo Michael,

dann bis Sonntag um 8:15 am Bahnhof Köln West... Hast Du irgend eine Idee, wann wir wieder zurück sein könnten.... c.t. reicht...

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Aeddy (3. Juli 2009)

findet die tour statt ? oder fahrt ihr nicht ?!


----------



## on any sunday (4. Juli 2009)

Pardus schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> dann bis Sonntag um 8:15 am Bahnhof Köln West... Hast Du irgend eine Idee, wann wir wieder zurück sein könnten.... c.t. reicht...
> 
> ...



Realistisch gesehen werden wir gegen 21:00 Uhr in Köln wieder eintrudeln, könnte natürlich wegen der überschaubaren Gruppe auch etwas früher werden. Noch ein Tipp, parkt am Bahnhof Ehrenfeld und dann bis nach Köln West radeln, auf der Rückfahrt hält der Zug in Ehrenfeld.

Na dann bis morgen.

Michael


----------



## Pardus (4. Juli 2009)

wir kommen mit dem Rad aus Rodenkirchen ... ca. 30 min

21:00 passt ..


----------



## Aeddy (4. Juli 2009)

irgendwie hat mir keiner die frage beantwortet ob der spass nun stattfindet oder nicht ?

treffpunkt und und und ... 

danke für mehr infos ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (4. Juli 2009)

ich versteh dein Prob nicht? wenn OAS die Tour ausschreibt und nicht wieder aus dem LMB rausnimmt, dann findet sie statt. wenn du mitfahren willst, dann meld dich an.


----------



## on any sunday (4. Juli 2009)

Aeddy schrieb:


> irgendwie hat mir keiner die frage beantwortet ob der spass nun stattfindet oder nicht ?
> 
> treffpunkt und und und ...
> 
> danke für mehr infos ...



Aus meinem letzten Beitrag sollte man eigentlich entnehmen können, das die Tour stattfindet, hier nochmal die Info

Treffpunkt entweder Bhf Köln West 8:00, an einem Bhf deiner Wahl im Zug dazwischen oder am Bhf Blankenheim/Wald um 9:45.


----------



## Aeddy (4. Juli 2009)

ja okay ... habs mir überlegt werde nicht mitkommen ... bin zwar streckentechnisch schon solche touren gefahren aber höhenmeter mässig nicht deswegen wäre ich wohl eher der bremsklotz ...

wünsche euch trotzdem viel spass

grüße Aeddy


----------



## jokomen (6. Juli 2009)

Aeddy schrieb:


> ... bin zwar streckentechnisch schon solche touren gefahren aber höhenmeter mässig nicht ....grüße Aeddy



ja, ja, die HM. Sind nicht so ganz unbedeutend wie manch anderer meint. 

Und Onkel Sonntag, wo ist der Bericht ? Ich brauche ein wenig Abwechselung


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Und Onkel Sonntag, wo ist der Bericht ? Ich brauche ein wenig Abwechselung



...die fahren noch...


----------



## jokomen (6. Juli 2009)

Neeee, dass glaub ich aber nich ! Nach meiner kleinen Runde am SA sah der Herr OAS doch noch ganz frisch aus. So schnell wird der auch nicht schlapp. Ist war schon etwas älter...aber ein richter zäher Hund, den bekommt man so schnell nicht kaputt. Ist halt einer von der alten Garde. 

Aber vielleicht wars ja da dort so schön, das er noch direkt den BelgienCross und LUX-Cross drangehangen hat. Heute nachmittag sollte er aber dann wieder daheim sein.


----------



## supasini (6. Juli 2009)

nene, der EifelX wird ab morgen drangehängt.
Hoffentlich ist das Wetter besser als angesagt!
Davon wird es dann aber professionelle Bilder geben


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Davon wird es dann aber professionelle Bilder geben



Seid ihr nicht zu alt für die Bike-Bravo?

Viel Glück mit dem Wetter, Spaß werdet ihr sowieso haben, wenn ich mir die Route auch nur entfernt vorstelle. Mehr als Tag 1 kenn ich nicht davon, und das ist schon cool genug


----------



## supasini (6. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Seid ihr nicht zu alt für die Bike-Bravo?



wir sind die Zielgruppe 

nee, wir müssen Fullface, verspiegelte Brille und gestellte Klamotten tragen, damit man uns nicht erkennt


----------



## Pardus (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Michael,

war ne super Tour... Der Anstieg nach Schmidt hoch hat mir am besten gefallen  

Hier ein paar Bilder http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/19398

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (7. Juli 2009)

Hey Jungs,

also irgenwie habe ich das Gefühl, das die Runde recht entspannt und langsam war. Quasi im Schneckentempo


----------



## Pardus (8. Juli 2009)

nach Schmidt hoch war die Schnecke sehr wahrscheinlich schneller ... keine Witze

ich spreche hier nur für mich, selbstredend ...


----------



## on any sunday (8. Juli 2009)

Tja, Dank des launischen Eifelwetters sind wir leider wieder zu Hause. Wer möchte schon in einer Reportage durchnässte alte Herren sehen.  Übrigens werden Teile meines Eifelcrosses durch Nässe höchst selektiv.  Ein kleiner Bericht des Eifel Schneckensammler e.V. folgt.......


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juli 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Tja, Dank des launischen Eifelwetters sind wir leider wieder zu Hause....



Hmm, schade. Aber vielleicht eröffnet sich im Herbst eine neue Gelegenheit für euch. Dann ist das Wetter auch beständiger.


----------



## on any sunday (10. Juli 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Und Onkel Sonntag, wo ist der Bericht ? Ich brauche ein wenig Abwechselung



Ok, nur für dich. 

Eifelcrossen Blankenheim-Düren 2009

In der Papierform lieferte sich nur Herr Pardus mir aus, in der Realität brachte er noch einen Kumpel mit und hätte beinahe zwei weitere Teilnehmer am Bahnhof Blankenheim vergessen. 





Allesamt wollen irgendwann gemeinsam über die Alpen fahren. Verwegener Gedanke. 

Diese überschaubare Gruppe folgte nun dem trailigen Burgenweg bis zur Oleftalsperre. 





Während der Auffahrt zur Wildenburg beklagte ein Teilnehmer eine sehr verklemmte Kette. 





Der Guide fummelte etwas an den Anschlagsschrauben, was die Lage aber nicht wirklich entspannte. Erst der beherzte Griff an die lockere Kassette und der Einsatz des Hypercrackers konnte den Antriebsstrang zum lustvollen Arbeitseinsatz überreden. Gut dass das Rädchen erst vorher zur Inspektion war. 

An der ollen Olef entlang, führte uns der Weg bergauf zum Höhepunkt der Tour und bergab durch das blühende Perlenbachtal. Vorbei an der gleichnamigen Talsperre, über reichlich Wurzeln, mit kleinen Schiebeinlagen und feinen Trails, wurde Monschau erreicht. 





Hier waren zwei Mitfahrer kurz vorm Schnitzelast und wurden deshalb, nach einem trailigen Intermezzo, auf Asphalt gen Hammer geschickt. Der harte Kern gab sich noch ein paar fiese Steigungen und Trails oberhalb der Rur.

Der traditionelle Stopp in Hammer wurde Dank des reichlichen Nahrungsangebotes, von Tomatensuppe, über Lumpi bis zum Camperteller war alles dabei, zum Auffüllen der Energiereserven genutzt. Damit waren die restlichen Kilometer nach Einruhr ein Kinderspiel, allerdings wollten dort zwei Mitfahrer nicht mehr mitspielen und stiegen in ihr strategisch topp abgestelltes Auto, um zurück zur Ferienwohnung in Blankenheim zu fahren und die müden Knochen stillzulegen. Für die Alpen würde ich noch ein paar Touren unternehmen, da hängt der Hammer etwas höher. 

Der billige Rest vernichtete Kilometer entlang der Rurtalsperre und bog dann auf die kleine Rampe nach Schmidt ab, angeblich im Schneckentempo. 





Die schmidter Tankstelle wurde geplündert, um sich dann ins tropische Kalltal zu stürzen. Hier verhielt sich ein Schlauch relativ lust- bzw. luftlos, aber auch bei den Radlern war die Lust nicht mehr so prall. Die letzten Zweifel lösten sich in Luft auf, als in Zweifall der Rurtalbahnfahrplan eine Mitfahrgelegenheit in 15 Minuten versprach. Vor Freude organisierte Herr Pardus eine bayrische Hopfenkaltschale, die dann bis Düren vernichtet wurde. Prost. Es war mir, wie fast immer, ein Fescht.


----------



## jokomen (10. Juli 2009)

Hey,

die Sonne geht auf... Na also geht doch! Ich danke Dir für diesen sehr perönlichen Bericht. Du bist ein Schatz.


----------



## on any sunday (15. Juli 2009)

Wupperbergischer Ferien Ausflug mit Herrn Sonntag, morschen an der Wipperaue um 11:00. Mal gucken wo es lang geht, vielleicht wird es etwas explorig. 

Urlauber und andere Freigänger hier eintragen


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juli 2009)

Morschen um 13:00 Uhr ab Burscheid

Überraschungstour durchs bergische Hochland, der Trail ist das Ziel, könnte ums große Wasser gehen, in die Wupperberge oder was mir sonst so einfällt. 

Überraschte hier eintragen


----------



## Pardus (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo Michael,

wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber dieses WE geht nix.... Denke wir sehen uns nächste Woche in Mayen wieder, was meinst Du.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (18. Juli 2009)

Hey Ihr Schlamm-Mäuse,

habe gerade den Gaul wieder einsatzbereit gespritzt. Mann, war ja ganz schön vermockt, die Gurke. Das der Onkel Sonntag auch immer wieder über so dreckige Wege fährt.  Wir müssen diese Tour mal im Sommer fahren, wenn es schön trocken ist,... so im Juli, dann macht das bestimmt noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. Juli 2009)

Ja, irgendwie ging's nicht "ums große Wasser", sondern mittendurch. Der kleine Schluri, so hat er das mit "Überraschung" gemeint! Wenigstens bestand keine Gefahr, sich eine Staublunge zu holen.

War trotzdem lustig mit Euch, Jungs!

Claus.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juli 2009)

Und schon wieder. Am Samschtag um 13:00 Uhr ab Burscheid

Überraschungstour durchs bergische Hochland, der Trail ist das Ziel, könnte ums große Wasser gehen, in die Wupperberge oder was mir sonst so einfällt. 

Überraschte hier eintragen


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2009)

Sommer 2009, Bräune garantiert.  Schöne Tour heute, von oben deutlich weniger feucht als letzte Woche.


----------



## Pardus (25. Juli 2009)

gut das wir morgen mit Deinem Auto fahren ...  kleine Scherz

Gruß 
Guido


----------



## on any sunday (30. Juli 2009)

Und diesmal ohne Regen. Am Samschtag um 13:00 Uhr ab Burscheid

Startort, klick mich__

 


Überraschungstour durchs bergische Hochland, der Trail ist das Ziel, könnte ums große Wasser gehen, in die Wupperberge oder was mir sonst so einfällt. 

Überraschte hier eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Michael,

ich muss um 18:00 definitiv zu Hause auf der Matte stehe... Manni und ich wollten um 10:00 ab Burscheid starten. Nach dem ich so oft den Scheifel war freue ich mich wieder aufs Bergische Land. Nicht Lust mit zu kommen

Grüße
Guido


----------



## on any sunday (31. Juli 2009)

Na gut, bin dann auch um 10:00 Uhr da.


----------



## Pardus (31. Juli 2009)

Mr bonsai kann sich ja gerne anschließen ...

Grüße
Guido


----------



## on any sunday (21. August 2009)

Und schon wieder. Am Samschtag um 13:00 Uhr ab Burscheid

Überraschungstour durchs bergische Hochland, der Trail ist das Ziel, könnte ums große Wasser gehen, in die Wupperberge oder was mir sonst so einfällt. Dürfte so ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch werden. Je nach Mitfahrer kann man auch den K-Weg (Rund um Kürten) unter die Räder nehmen, das würde dann aber ca. 25 km, 500 HM und 2 Stündchen mehr bedeuten.

Überraschte hier eintragen


----------



## Vertexto (22. August 2009)

Danke Mikele,
das war nach allen Ville Touren mal wieder richtig schön im Gelände zu fahren,
Sehr schöne Tour mir super mitfahrern.
@Rico währe schön wenn Du mr den GPS Track senden könntest 
LG Gerd


----------



## on any sunday (28. August 2009)

So, das kleine Alpencrossgebäck ist gebacken, der Weg nochmal gecheckt, die Elektronik an Bord und morgen um diese Zeit sitzen wir hoffentlich mit Ausblick aufs Schlüsseljoch bei einer Weizenkaltschale. Warum tue ich mir das wieder an? Man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Langenfelder (28. August 2009)

Dann wunsch ich Dir ( euch ) viel Spass, geiles Wetter und kein Pannen

Gruss 
Peter


----------



## Manni (28. August 2009)

Ich weiss warum  Aber logisch ist es deshalb trotzdem nicht  
Also bis gleich Micha 


Gruß Manni


----------



## jokomen (29. August 2009)

Ich weiß auch noch, warum.  Wenn Du am Berg oben steht, weiß Du es bestimmt dann auch wieder (spätestens dann, wenn Du bergrunter heizt, mit den Mundwinkeln in der Nähe der Ohrläppchen) 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß, möglichst wenig Pannen, streßfreies Wetter und kommt mir gesund und in einem Stück zurück. 

Wir halten hier in der Zeit die Wälder sauber.


----------



## Pardus (7. September 2009)

Hallo Michael,

wann seit ihr wieder da ... Hätte Lust am kommenden WE 12./13. wieder mal ne Runde im bergischen zu drehen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (7. September 2009)

Der Micha bleibt bestimmt da. Ist bestimmt schöner da. Es gibt sicherlich noch andere Alternativen am WE fürs Bergische Land. Schau doch mal ins  LMB,... ich habe da schon ne gute Idee.


----------



## on any sunday (7. September 2009)

Zurück vom Kriegspfad über die Alpen mit Jöchen, abgelaufenen Pässen, Wetterglück und pasubierenden Italienern.





Ja, wäre gerne dageblieben, ging aber leider nicht. Und nein, da jetzt mein Bedarf an motorloser Fortbewegung gedeckt ist, werde ich wahrscheinlich am Wochenende mit dem Moped aufbrechen, ratet mal wohin.


----------



## mikkael (21. September 2009)

möchteangeben: neue Schnurbart, fettes Rad, Rock aus Schottland


----------



## on any sunday (22. September 2009)

Mach diesen komischen Roller weg. Im Schweizer Jura bin ich heute an so einer Rollator Verleihstation vorbeigedriftet. Aber Gott sei Dank gibt es im Jura auch so vernünftige Sache wie WiFi und lecker Essen.





Bei meiner Vonderhaustürlosfahrerwestalpentourmitmotor grinse ich mich weg. Und das obwohl die richtigen, hohen Berge erst morgen dran sind. Aber wochentags über kleine Nebenstrassen der Eifel, Hunsrück, Pfälzer Wald, Vogesen und des Jura zu glühen, ohne die anderen Bekloppten, hat was. Die nächsten Tage sollte es aber hoffentlich schottriger werden, sonst sind meine Reifen schön rund abgefahren, aber leider Slicks. 

Grüße

Mikele Rossi


----------



## Axel_ (22. September 2009)

Hallo Micha,

mach es gut bis besser, es sei dir gegönnt.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## on any sunday (23. September 2009)

Soderle,  die richtig hohen Berge sind da, ich kann den Schotter riechen. Bin in Val-dIsère, den Nightride ueber den Col de Iseran habe ich abgeblasen. ;-)


----------



## on any sunday (2. Oktober 2009)

8 Tage mit Motor waren reichlich Spaß, aber aus Spaß wurde Ernst und deshalb morgen um 13:00 Uhr ab Burscheid

Überraschungstour durchs bergische Hochland, der Trail ist das Ziel, könnte ums große Wasser gehen, in die Wupperberge oder was mir sonst so einfällt. Lockers Tempo ist angesagt, muß mich ja erst wieder umgewöhnen. 

Überraschte hier eintragen


----------



## Pardus (2. Oktober 2009)

wäre gerne mit dabei, aber morgen muss ich mit der Familie Frühstücken ...


----------



## supasini (3. Oktober 2009)

Guten morgen, micha!
wäre auch gern dabei, hab aber heute klassentreffen.
guck mal in die nächste beik, da müsste was lustiges drinsein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (5. Oktober 2009)

Reisebericht _(beliebig multiplizieren)_
Fahren. Fahren. Fahren. Barcelona! Festival. Tapas. Saufen. Surfen. Freunde. Party. Clubbing. Strand. Ausgeraubt Teil I. Policia. Mehr Clubbing. Fußball (Barça vs. Dynamo Kiew live @CampNou). Cadaques. Strand. Wein. Chill-Out. Frankreich. Ausgeraubt Teil II. Fahren. Fahren. Fahren. Home.

Höhenmeter: , Kilometer: 3.270, Schlaf: 0,3 Std, Av-Dezibel: 148 dB  
GPS-Tracks sind bei mir erhältlich  (_das Gerät wurde allerdings geklaut_) 

Ich brauche dringend Abwechslung (und Entzug, Therapie, Rehab, ärztl. Betreuung, neue Ohren, neue Beine, neue Kamera und GPS-Gerät)!


----------



## surftigresa (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi Mikkael!

Wir haben Dich schon vermisst am Samstag.

Na wenigstens haben sie Dir nicht Dein Rad geklaut....

Gruss,
Melanie

Ps.: Die Fotos und Videos vom Gardasee sind in der Zwischenzeit auch bei mir angekommen. Hammer geil Vielen Dank!


----------



## mikkael (5. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Na wenigstens haben sie Dir nicht Dein Rad geklaut....


wäre mir wirklich lieber _(hört sich blöd an, aber alle Bilder, Kameras sind dafür weg)_, weil ich wahscheinlich erst 2018 wieder aufs Rennrad steigen werde.

Ich wollte auch unbedingt kommen, leider war die Mutter von Thomas damals zu schnell, wie er heute!


----------



## on any sunday (5. Oktober 2009)

Sach nicht, dass ich dich nicht vor Diebstahl im schönen Barcelona und im Süden Fronkroichs gewarnt hätte. Aber das es dann auch wirklich passiert, schon scheize.  

Aber ich mache mal weiter mit Reiseberichten aller Art, GPS Tracks und Bilder sind noch alle da. 

Tja, erst wurde schönes Wetter abgewartet und dann der Hexenschuss vom Mitstreiter. Dumm gelaufen, keine Lust auf laanges Autofahren, deshalb ein klassischer Vorderhaustürlosfahrer mit dem Motto






Nach fröhlichem Wedeln durch Eifel, Hunsrück, fein, Pfälzer Wald und Vogesen, sehr fein, sowie Schweizer Jura, vom Feinsten, zeigten sich die ersten wirklich hohen Berge.











Wieder Mal im Auftrag des Herrn unterwegs






oder des Großen Sankt Bernhard






oder des Monte Rosa






oder des Großen Knubbels






und natürlich des Kleinen Bernhards






widerstand ich den verlockensten Versuchungen.






Das schwindene Licht machte einen Übernachtung im Tal der Isere notwendig, aber mit der Aussicht, am nächsten Morgen dem ollen Iseran auf den Kopf zu steigen.






Traumtrail 






und endlich in Italien, schon ist es am schottern und sozialer Wohnungsbau der vergangenen Jahrhunderte kommt zum Vorschein.
















Die Farben waren wirklich so kitschig.






Es wird grober






Am Colle delle Finestre wird es radsportlicher






und über Strecken und Pässe am Po der Welt






wird das wahre Tal des Pos erreicht. Dort ist das Hotel La Colletta sehr zu empfehlen, beste und preiswerteste Unterkunft des ganzen Ausflugs, äußerst freundlicher Besitzer, voll eingestellt auch auf Mountainbiker ohne Motor.

Am nächsten Morgen wird die Tourenbereifung auf eine harte Probe gestellt






und im Elva Tal ist mit leichten Steinschlag zu rechnen.






Juhu, endlich meine Lieblingsberge im Piemonte errreicht
















Zügig überbrücke ich die paar Kilometer bis zur ligurischen Grenzkammstrasse






trotz des tollen Fotolichts keine Aufnahmen mehr, mind. 60 km Schotter und keine zwei Stunden Tageslicht mehr. Am Colle Langan entdecke ich Absperrbänder der Ralley San Remo. Damit dürfte mein kleines Hotel in Apricale ausgebucht sein, stimmte leider. 

Gelandet bin ich dann am Meer im "Kleinen Paradies" zwischen Strand und Bahnlinie. Deutlich das schlechteste Hotel des kleines Ausflugs. Wurde aber durch das beste Restaurant am Strand davor ausgeglichen. Teuer, aber äußerst lecker.






Derart gestärkt habe ich mich am nächsten Tag in den Seealpen schwindlig gefahren, den Höhepunkt der Tour am Col de Restefond La Bonette erreicht, leider reichlich Wolken da oben.






den Parpaillon Tunnel auf der ToDo Liste abgehakt






und das gefährlichste Zimmer auf dem Ausflug überlebt.






Auf der Schlussetappe gönnte ich mir nochmal das Jura






ließ die Vogesen links liegen und machte mich durchs Saarland Richtung Bitburg auf, um mich in der Dämmerung auf die A1 in Blankenheim zu begeben. Also quasi zu Hause. 

Scheen wars, 2500 km in 8 Tagen waren es, aber von Spaß war ja nie die Rede. 

Mehr große Bilders und Panorami gibts hier

Und ein Update: GPS Tacks (in Gockel Earth und GPX)


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2009)

Nä, wat schööön, wozu da noch aufm Rad abstrampeln....


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2009)

Doppelpost, janz verwirrt von de tollen Bilders, tz tz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (5. Oktober 2009)

Oh Mann,

dass ist ja so gemein.  Wir müssen uns hier im Regen durch die Wälder wühlen und Du düst in den schönsten Gegenden umher.  Am Rifugio Gardetta haben wir unsere Bikes auch schon angelehnt. Waren unsere Spuren noch zu erkennen. 

Tolle Reise Mikele, ich will auch wieder weg....


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2009)

Micha, ich glaub, ich kauf mir auch mal so ein Gerät und dann nimmst du mich mal mit.
das sieht nach gaaaanz viel großem Spaß aus!


----------



## mikkael (6. Oktober 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Juhu, endlich meine Lieblingsberge im Piemonte errreicht


Mann, du bist einfach klasse!


----------



## RICO (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mikele,
Schöne Tour, an gleicher Stelle vor der Gardetta hatten wir doch schon mal mit Ulli gesessen und lecker Moretti getrunken. Sieht aber jetzt eher zu aus.

Am Parpillion war ich im August auch noch mal und hab so einen Tip von www.singletrack.fr ausprobiert. Pas de Reverdillion, kann ich aber nicht wirklich empfehlen. Viel schieben und tragen




So, Freitag gehts erst mal 2 Wochen nach Apt 

Schöne Grüße RICO


----------



## on any sunday (6. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt Rico, das Rifugio war dicht, Herr Moretti auch schon weg und das Wetter nicht so prickelnd, was wollte ich eigentlich da oben.  Viel Spaß in Apt. Darf "leider" wieder arbeiten, sonst wäre ich glatt eine Woche mit runtergefahren. Hab übrigens eine gute Umfahrung für das wundervolle Vallone del Sabbione gefunden, alles fahrbar. 

Und ein Update für die Mopped Tour: GPS Tacks (in Gockel Earth und GPX)


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2009)

Nach einigen Auswärtsspielen wieder in heimischen Gefilden. On Sunday um 11:00 Uhr ab Burscheid.

Überraschungstour durchs bergische Hochland, der Trail ist das Ziel, könnte ums große Wasser gehen, in die Wupperberge oder was mir sonst so einfällt. Lockeres Tempo ist angesagt.

Überraschte hier eintragen


----------



## on any sunday (8. November 2009)

Heerlich. Sonnenschein, bunte Blätter, feuchte Wurzeln, Schlamm, Schlamm und, ähhh, Schlamm. Es ist wieder der normale Herbscht. Und Dank des Volkswandertages in Dhünn war es auch garnicht einsam im bergischen Waldraum.  Als Zugabe ist das Rad endlich mal wieder richtig sauber. Gut das der nachbarschaftliche Wasserschlauch noch keine Winterpause hatte.


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Es ist wieder der normale Herbscht. Als Zugabe ist das Rad endlich mal wieder richtig sauber...



Jou, im Sommer ist meine Karre auch immer total verdreckt, die sieht von April bis Oktober kein Wasser, höchstens den Besen.


----------



## on any sunday (14. November 2009)

Sunday Klassiker Fahrt ab Altenberg

Große Runde um die Dhünntalsperre, es werden alle unnötigen Schleifen und fiesen Steigungen mitgenommen, es müssten ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm vernichtet werden. Die Strecke ist nicht ganz ohne, da Flachstücke eher selten sind. Geringe fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeiten. 

Klassiker bitte hier eintragen.

Anfahrtsskizze


----------



## supasini (14. November 2009)

Hi Micha,
hört sich nicht uninteressant an, ist aber definitiv familienfrühstück-unfreundlich-früh, dein start...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (15. November 2009)

Vielleicht wäre es familienfreundlicher, wenn du sie am Sonntagmorgen nicht belästigen würdest.  Hast aber nichts verpasst, außer 3 Stunden bergischen Landregen, mud, sweat, Herrn hummock and me.


----------



## supasini (15. November 2009)

das ist aber doch was...
ich bin dafür relativ trockene trails bei teilweise sogar sonne im rheinbacher wald gefahren. leider alleine


----------



## hummock (16. November 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> 3 Stunden bergischen Landregen, mud,



Wetter hatte ich so bestellt mußte doch meine neuen Sachen
auf "regentauglichkeit" prüfen.
Ergebniss 

außerdem blieb bei dem ganzen Regen kaum Mud am Rad kleben
wodurch das putzen ruck-zuck erledigt war

Fazit: Bei schönem Wetter macht es doch mehr Spass

MfG
Uli


----------



## Langenfelder (16. November 2009)

hummock schrieb:


> Wetter hatte ich so bestellt mußte doch meine neuen Sachen
> auf "regentauglichkeit" prüfen.
> Ergebniss
> 
> ...


 
Siehste am Samstagnachmittag war super Wetter, 
hab da ne Tour mit Cycelman, Bagatellschaden, /Quikwalker und ???? hab den Namen vergessen ( Sorry ) gedreht alles über bekannte Trails/ DH und ein paar Waldwege war garnicht so schwer und man kann sogar noch was lernen.

grüsse
Peter


----------



## hummock (18. November 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Siehste am Samstagnachmittag war super Wetter,



Ich brauchte den Regen

MfG
Uli


----------



## Pardus (18. November 2009)

Wie schaut's den mit Samstag aus, da wollte ich nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder aufs Rad steigen.


----------



## on any sunday (18. November 2009)

Oh, der Herr Pardus. Samstag sieht gut aus oder zumindest trocken, was sollen wir den fahren?

Apropo aufs Rad.

Bastel mir ein preiswertes, monstermäßiges Winterspochtgerät zusammen, dem Alter gemäß  ein Freireiter Haarteil in Suzuki gelb.





Die Ausstattung sollte aus der Restekiste kommen, da hat mir allerdings Rose mit der 140 EUR Pike einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, Säcke.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. November 2009)

Hey, sowas bastel ich auch gerade. Leider in Ermangelung adäquater Restbestände nicht so ganz preiswert. Und auch nicht gelb. Morgen wird's fertig!


----------



## Pardus (18. November 2009)

Hallo Michael, 

was hältst Du vom Ahrtal... Start in Kalenborn, Erbsensuppe auf auf dem Steinerberg und dann mal schauen.. wir können aber auch gerne in Burscheid starten.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (18. November 2009)

Hi, da wäre ich auch dabei. 
Ahrtal oder Lieserpfad wären auch meine Ideen, mal wieder aus dem Bergischen Sumpf rauskommen, sonst stell ich das Rad bis März in den Keller 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (18. November 2009)

Hallo Manni,

Lieserpfad finde ich gut, da habe ich auch noch einen Track 70 km und 1400 hm. Habe ich Dir auch schon mal geschickt Manni. 

Schick Dir auch mal meinen Ahrtrack, die Tour ist ziemlich anspruchsvoll Serpentinen und knifflige Passagen ohne Ende, ist aber für einen Novembertag etwas zu lang, müssten wir also ein bisschen Abkürzen... so genug gelabbert, freue mich auf Samstag.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2009)

Pardus schrieb:


> was hältst Du vom Ahrtal... Start in Kalenborn, Erbsensuppe auf auf dem Steinerberg und dann mal schauen.. wir können aber auch gerne in Burscheid starten...



Ui, das gibt dann aber Punkte ohne Ende - von Burscheid ins Ahrtal + zurück mit Übernachtung aufm Steinerberg (vor geschlossener Tür, dafür ohne Erbsensuppe)...


@OAS

cool, Keller unterm Dach


----------



## Pardus (18. November 2009)

bin nicht im WP organisiert ...


----------



## mikkael (19. November 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Bastel mir ein preiswertes, monstermäßiges Winterspochtgerät zusammen, dem Alter gemäß  ein Freireiter Haarteil in Suzuki gelb.


...ist die Farbe geil!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. November 2009)

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber der Rahmen sieht aus, als wär er so bockhart wie der alte GT Zaskar. 
Schönes Ding. Bin auf das fertige Bike gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> ...ist die Farbe geil!



ja, die 90er sind stark im kommen...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ja, die 90er sind stark im kommen...



Wahrscheinlich ist auch das Plakat im Hintergrund von diesem Jahr. Und nur die Jahreszahl verdreht.


----------



## supasini (19. November 2009)

was heißt "rb"? ResteBike? 
und da wurde von manchen Forumsmitgliedern letztes Jahr noch mit Unverständnis auf mein Brave reagiert ...






... nun scheint' eher der Trendsetter zu sein.


----------



## mikkael (19. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ja, die 90er sind stark im kommen.


Ne, bitte nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ne, bitte nicht.



Doch, dann kann ich endlich meine alten Klamotten wieder ohne schlechtes Gewissen tragen - obwohl, das hab ich ja jetzt auch nicht...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. November 2009)

Sagt mal, am Chameleon sind gar keine Canti-Sockel. Kann man die nachträglich anlöten?


----------



## mikkael (19. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Doch, dann kann ich endlich meine alten Klamotten wieder ohne schlechtes Gewissen tragen - obwohl, das hab ich ja jetzt auch nicht.


Ne, bitte nicht. 



Enrgy schrieb:


>


ist nicht.


----------



## on any sunday (19. November 2009)

Also, ich wäre am Samstag für die Ahr, Treffpunkt nach alter Sitte in Rech, 11:00 Uhr, Strecke nach Lust und Laune, GPS not necessary.  Wat is mit Pfarrgemeinschaft Manni?


----------



## on any sunday (19. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> was heißt "rb"? ResteBike?
> und da wurde von manchen Forumsmitgliedern letztes Jahr noch mit Unverständnis auf mein Brave reagiert ...
> 
> ... nun scheint' eher der Trendsetter zu sein.



Noch schlimmer, heißt Racebike.  Seit wann ist es Trend häßliche Rahmen aus Weltkriegsaluresten zu schweißen.


----------



## on any sunday (19. November 2009)

Upps, neue Seite, deshalb nochmal.

Also, ich wäre am Samstag für die Ahr, Treffpunkt nach alter Sitte in Rech, 11:00 Uhr, Strecke nach Lust und Laune, GPS not necessary.  Wat is mit Pfarrgemeinschaft Manni?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (19. November 2009)

Hallo Michael,

Rech um 11:00 finde ich ok. Wenn wir ab Kalenborn starten würden, könnten wir den Seilbahntrail runter nach Ahr..irgendwas mitnehmen? Bin aber mit Rech einverstanden. 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## supasini (20. November 2009)

Altenahr


----------



## Manni (20. November 2009)

Wenn es schoen locker bleibt bin ich gerne dabei. Aber mehr als 1000hm sollten es nicht werden. Bin in den letzten Monaten kaum gefahren (Wann wirds denn endlich wieder Sommer?). 

Falls zu lasch fuer euch, waere das auch kein Problem fuer mich, seit dem Winterpokal ist das LMB ja wieder voll 


Gruss Manni


----------



## Pardus (20. November 2009)

Hi Manni,

geht mir genauso, ich bin auch schon seit 6 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren und habe mich heute impfen lasse. Wir lassen es locker angehen und genießen einen schönen Herbsttag an der Ahr.... In dem Fall ist Rech als Treffpunkt auch besser, da muss man sich zum Schluss nicht den Berg hochquälen...

Dann bis morgen um 11:00 in Rech (Wo in Rech?) (S) Bahnhof ?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Pardus (20. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Altenahr



danke Martin ... wusste nicht mehr ob es Altenahr oder Ahrweiler ist


----------



## on any sunday (20. November 2009)

Ok, dann bis morgen zur Genußtour in Rech an der Ahrbrücke.

Mal gucken was die gelbe Gefahr kann.


----------



## Pardus (20. November 2009)

Gelb aussehen


----------



## Langenfelder (20. November 2009)

Sieht für nen Restebike ganz passabel aus.
Vieleicht solltest du den Beruf wechseln.


----------



## on any sunday (23. November 2009)

Das war eine passende Premierenfahrt für das Monster. Bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen, über staubtrockene Trails und nabenhohes Laub auf alten Pfaden, in angenehmer Begleitung, durchs Ahrtal getrailt. 

AbgeRechnet wird am Schluß, deshalb sind wir erst etwas erSchrocken, haben uns kein Bier geleistet, das Horn abgestoßen und zum zweiten Mal erSchrocken. Das es dann wieder abwärts ging war klar und die Radieschen bzw. den Seilbahntrail haben wir uns nur von unten angesehen. Dem Luftdruck gleich machten wir uns wieder aufwärts, um über hidden trails in Ahrbrück abzustürzen. Windich verspeisten wir unserer Warmgetränke und Konitoreierzeugnisse. 

Das muß kesselingen dachten wir uns und umfuhren das steinige Berghaus auf entsprechenden Wegen. Endlich am Höhepunkt, verabschiedete sich ein Teilnehmer mit erhöhtem Puls Dank Schweinegrippe, was nicht geRecht war. Manni, aber uns kraust ja vor nichts und deshalb serpentienten wir auf den gefährlichen Bergpfad. Kurz vor dem Ziel wurden wir noch von einer Wandermaid angesprochen. Da uns diese wohlbekannt war, ließen wir uns doch auf einen schmalen Talk ein. Scheen wars.

Und die gelbe Gefahr kann deutlich mehr als der Fahrer, was zu erwarten war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (23. November 2009)

die gelbe Gefahr kann wirklich was! und ich hatte auf der Abfahrt Rech noch einen ****ing Platten. 

Abends habe ich dann noch ein bisschen vor mich hin geglüht, aber dann wars vorbei mit der Impfwirkung. Vielleicht sollte man doch ein wenig länger warten, bevor man wieder aufs Bike steigt nach einer Impfung und 6 Wochen Bike pause..... Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Begegnung mit dem gelben Damenrad 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Pardus (23. November 2009)

was ist den das... hier kann man noch nicht mal fluchen... ich hatte keinen ****ing Platten sondern einen scheiß Platten


----------



## Pardus (23. November 2009)

Pardus schrieb:


> was ist den das... hier kann man noch nicht mal fluchen... ich hatte keinen ****ing Platten sondern einen scheiß Platten



f u c k i n g Platten


----------



## supasini (23. November 2009)

siehste, geht doch!


----------



## Manni (24. November 2009)

Top Tour Micha,

so trocken hätte ich die Ahrtaltrails nicht erwartet. Durch raschelndes Laub bin ich im Bergischen jedenfalls schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. Schöne Auswahl an Trails, besonders der letzte Kehrentrail. Nette Mitfahrer und als die Beine müde wurden wars auch nicht mehr weit zum Auto, so muss das sein 




 

 

 




Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (12. Dezember 2009)

Herbstwinterliche Runde um Engelskirchen am Sunday um 11.00 Uhr.

Von Loope geht es über die Hängebrücke rauf zum Hölzer Kopf. An der Aggertalhöhle vorbei, durchquert man Ründeroth und erstürmt die Hohe Warte.

Danach folgt eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, gefolgt von einem waldigen Anstieg und stellenweise trailigem Verlauf mit Aussichten aufs Siebengebirge und Köln.

Nach dem alten Bergbaugebiet erfreut einen die letzte Steigung und eine hohlwegige Abfahrt nach Engelskirchen. Der Brückentrail an der Agger spuckt uns kurz vorm Startpunkt wieder aus.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm zu bewältigen.

Turner bitte hier anmelden.

Startort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (14. Dezember 2009)

Freundlicher Weise fanden sich die Herrn Keine Gnade, Konfuzius und ein älterer Eingeborener am Startort ein. 

Die Hoffnung auf gefrorenen Boden wurde nicht erfüllt, dafür gab es den üblichen bergischen Matsch. Als Entschädigung bekam man einen sonnigen Blicke ins Aggertal und den Hölzer Kopf Trail incl. umfangreicher Waldarbeiten. Die Trailabfahrt für Freunde von nassen Holzwerk, glitschigen Waldboden und kindskopfgroßen Schotter wurde endlich von den Sturmschäden befreit, was ein Spaß....... oder auch nicht.

Vor dem laaangen Anstieg zur Hohen Warte verabschiedete sich der Eingeborene, konnte ich gut verstehen.  Nach der Überführungsetappe Richtung Much, tauchte unerwartet ein kleiner, aber feiner Weihnachtsmarkt auf, wo sich die Truppe im geheizten Zelt unter dem LED Sternenhimmel mit Glühwein und toten Tier für den Rest des Weges stärkte.

Herr Gnade wollte unbedingt noch eine Bodenprobe nehmen, bitte schön. Gott sei Dank hinderte ihn diese nicht, den letzten Anstieg raufzukurbeln, die Schmier... ähh Hohlwegabfahrt zu überleben und den Brückentrail ohne Aggertauchgang zu meistern. Die Holzbrücken wurden übrigens gegen Gitterroste ausgetauscht. Sehr freundlich. 

Ohne Probleme wurden der Startpunkt erreicht. Schanke Dön für die nette Begleitung in dieser trüben Jahreszeit.

P.S. Es kamen uns sogar ein paar andere Bergradfahrer entgegen. Muß wohl auch an der Jahreszeit liegen.


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Dezember 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Schanke Dön für die nette Begleitung in dieser trüben Jahreszeit.



Schitte Bön für die Begleitung  und schanke Dön für die unterhaltsame Sonntags-Sonntag-Tour durch tief verschneite Landschaften,









an schönen Aussichten vorbei,









und über nette Trails.









Und natürlich schanke Dön für die ganze Matsche, die vielen Höhenmeter und die Erkenntnis, dass es auch jenseits von TEAM III Glühwein gibt 





Ein sehr gelungener Sonntag, demnächst gerne mal wieder 

PS: Und gute Besserung an Herrn Keine Gnade. Hoffe, es war nichts Schlimmes!


----------



## No Mercy (15. Dezember 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> PS: Und gute Besserung an Herrn Keine Gnade. Hoffe, es war nichts Schlimmes!



Nichts, was sich nicht abends mit ner ordentlichen Menge Rotwein lindern ließ! Ich will mal sagen, Glück gehabt, dass ein so abruptes abbremsen von 23km/h auf 0km/h doch sehr glimpflich ausging. Zerrung in der Schulter, überall die üblichen blauen Flecke und ein etwas wackeliger Hinterbau am Stevens (aber das hat es eh öfters). 

Ansonsten wars echt ne tolle Runde, auch wenn sich die Begeisterung in meinem Gesicht (mangels funktionierendem kleinen Kettenblatt) am Berg nicht so wirklich zeigen wollte. Aber das verdammt leckerste Spanferkelbrötchen in meinem Leben hat es dann wieder rausgeholt.

Mein Fazit: Herr Sontach und das Christkind wissen, warum es sich lohnt nach Engelskirchen zu kommen

dirk


----------



## on any sunday (15. Dezember 2009)

Wie, defektes kleines Kettenblatt Dirk, darum warst du so schweigsam und hast still gelitten. Respekt.  

Und nun something totally different. Wer ein Garmin Autonavi besitzt, kann sich jetzt in Kölsch navigieren lassen. Sehr geil.

Garmin Kölsch


----------



## on any sunday (25. Dezember 2009)

Bevor der Weihnachtskoller endgültig ausbricht lieber eine übelst schlammige Runde durch den Bergischen Waldraum morgen ab Burscheid um 11:30 Uhr.

Kollertour


----------



## on any sunday (25. Dezember 2009)

Ahrtaltrails Jahresabschlußfahrt am Montag, den 28.12. ab Rech.

Auf verschlungenen Pfaden durchs Ahrgebirge, das Tempo wird gemässigt sein, fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten sind vorhanden und werden mit Vorsatz eingebaut.

Jahresabschlußfahrt


----------



## Pardus (27. Dezember 2009)

blöd... ich muss morgen arbeiten .... 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## supasini (27. Dezember 2009)

bin wahrscheinlich dabei, trag mich ein, wenn ich's sicher weiß!


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> bin wahrscheinlich dabei, trag mich ein, wenn ich's sicher weiß!


 

Was heiß das denn? du fährst nur mit wenn nicht regnet


----------



## supasini (27. Dezember 2009)

ne, fahr nur mit, wenn es familienkompatibel ist! ich heiß doch nicht volker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (28. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

In der Hoffnung, dass der Waldboden an der Ahr eisfrei ist, komme ich mit.

Bis gleich
Gerd


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Dezember 2009)

GeJott schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung, dass der Waldboden an der Ahr eisfrei ist, komme ich mit.



Mir wär' hier und da ein bisserl Eis lieber als Matsch. Naja, jedem das Seine.

Ist wieder ein feines Trüppchen geworden. Freu mich!

Bis später
Claus.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Dezember 2009)

Wegen Überfüllung geschlossen. 

Hoffe, das der Wetterbericht recht behält und es an der Ahr trocken bleibt. Auf halbvereiste Trails kann ich auch verzichten, Halbgefrorenes hatte ich schon im Bergischen, war nicht lecker. 

Man kann sich Zeit lassen, Start gegen 11:45, da ein Teilnehmer per Deutsche Bahn anreist, hoffentlich ohne Verspätung.


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Dezember 2009)

Mit Eis müssen wir wohl nicht rechnen.
Wir sind gestern den Ahr-Radweg gefahren.
Das obere Ahrtal war pures Glatteis, aber bei Altenahr war bis auf ein paar festgetretene Stellen alles eisfrei.


----------



## luckylocke (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich werde mal mit dem Lokführer reden, ob es nicht schneller geht.
Ich war vorgestern schon mal so ein bischen an der Ahr unterwegs. Eis und Schneereste waren weniger das Problem. Die Trails waren meist gut fahrbar.
Bis gleich
Gernot


----------



## luckylocke (28. Dezember 2009)

Nochmal vielen Dank an den Guide für die tolle Tour. 
Das Ahrtal ist einfach genial, nicht nur von den Strecken her, sondern auch von den Ausblicken. Jederzeit wieder....


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja war schön, bei sonnigen und warmen Wetter wär`s bestimmt noch besser.
Hab keine Ahnung wo ich rumgegurkt bin  da waren Bäche, Berge und Wälder steil rauf und genauso wieder runter.

Guten Rutsch in neue 
Peter


----------



## GeJott (28. Dezember 2009)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ......Hab keine Ahnung wo ich rumgegurkt bin  da waren Bäche, Berge und Wälder steil rauf und genauso wieder runter.




Mach Dir nichts draus, ich auch nicht. Habt aber auf jeden Fall unheimlich Spass gemacht. 

Gerd


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Dezember 2009)

Jo, wie gewohnt 'ne super Sunday-Tour (diesmal montags).

Und wie gewohnt in Köln bei Regen abgefahren und im Ahrtal bei Sonne angekommen 













Auf vielfachen Wunsch keine weiteren  kompromittierenden Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (28. Dezember 2009)

Mit ner nette Truppe Bekloppter in meinem Lieblingsterrain - das Wetter insbes. die Untergrundverhältnisse waren zwar suboptimal (ich bin bei Eis ein Riesenschisser!), aber hat großen Spaß gemacht! 
Zu Hause hatte ich auf jeden Fall mächtig Hunger und das nächste Mal nehm ich doch wieder LAmpen mit!


----------



## on any sunday (29. Dezember 2009)

Bedankt für die rege Teilnahme an der wohl wirklich letzten Bergradausfahrt für dieses Jahr. Sicherlich macht die Ahr bei Sonnenschein noch mehr Spaß, aber die paar Eisflächen waren nicht der Rede wert und die Autos wurden noch gesehen und nicht ertastet, also just in Time.  

Man sieht sich in 2010. 

Mikele


----------



## supasini (29. Dezember 2009)

und morgen?! du hast nen Platz!
Wetterprognose ist ja deutlich nach oben gegangen: http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=53879&PLZN=Euskirchen&PRG=citybild


----------



## on any sunday (29. Dezember 2009)

Geht mal ohne mich spielen.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ihr
2010 neues Jahr,neue Herausforderungen,kann man,also ich, sich bei Euch einfach einklinken,so bikemäßig,Touren ect.
Komme aus Bonn,meine Haus und Hofstrecken sind die Ahrberge,Ruhr/Vulkan/Hocheifel/7G!!Alte Gruppe ist tot,es lebe die neue!
Guten Rutsch(ins neue Jahr) sinus alba


----------



## Schildbürger (30. Dezember 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie, defektes kleines Kettenblatt Dirk, darum warst du so schweigsam und hast still gelitten. Respekt.
> 
> Und nun something totally different. Wer ein Garmin Autonavi besitzt, kann sich jetzt in Kölsch navigieren lassen. Sehr geil.
> 
> Garmin Kölsch



Gibt es auch für Tom Tom. 
http://koelschakademie.finbot.com/index.php3?seite=1&boxnr=3578
Echt gut, da überlege ich doch, ob ich mir ein Autonavi kaufe. 
Einen guten Übergang ins neue Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. Januar 2010)

Neues Jahr, alte Strecken. In der Hoffnung auf gefrorenen Boden eine Runde durch den Bergischen Waldraum morgen ab Burscheid um 11:30 Uhr.

Frozen Ground


----------



## mikkael (4. Januar 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Frozen Ground



Es wird frozen bleiben, Signor. Passend für finnische Fahrkünste!


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Januar 2010)

mikkael schrieb:


> Es wird frozen bleiben, Signor. Passend für *finnische Fahrkünste*!


 

Da ist mir ne Tour in Burgholz im Hirn eingebrandt 

wegduck


----------



## Enrgy (4. Januar 2010)

mikkael schrieb:


> Es wird frozen bleiben, Signor. Passend für finnische Fahrkünste!



Naja, die tiefen Gewässer sind ja zugefroren und "ultra AI Bikediving" bleibt uns somit erspart...


----------



## mikkael (5. Januar 2010)

immer noch die alte Kneipe hier...


----------



## Enrgy (5. Januar 2010)

mikkael schrieb:


> immer noch die alte Kneipe hier...



Wen man nur noch aus ferner Erinnerung kennt, von dem erzählt man auch nur olle Kamellen....


----------



## on any sunday (11. Januar 2010)

Ok, jetzt haben wir wirklich finnische Verhältnisse, mit dem Zweirad macht das echt Spaß, nur mein Auto steht beleidigt mit ohne Heizung und ohne Winterreifen tief verschneit unter der Laterne, sehr malerisch. 

Mir sind aber trotzdem quasi schneeige, wärmere Zustände lieber. 







Mehr eifelige Fotos vom Motorspocht hier. Danke an den finnischen Fotokünstler.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Januar 2010)

Samstäglicher Ausflug durch die wuppernen Berge mit Herrn Sonntag, wie immer stark traillastig.

Hier gehts in die Wupperbärge


----------



## [email protected] (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Herr Sonntag,

danke für die schöne Tour durchs Bergische. Ich war ziemlich platt am Ende der Tour - bin nichts gutes mehr gewohnt 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (25. Januar 2010)

Anscheinend.  Und dabei war das eigentlich nur Wupperberge light, dort ist noch mehr drin. Für die schwächelnde Winterkondition aber ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (4. März 2010)

Irgendwie ist das mir hier nach knapp 3 Wochen Spananien Revival noch immer zu kalt. Da helfen nur ein paar warme Erinnerungen.

Der kleine Hänger aus dem schwarzen Wald.





Knapp einen Tag weiter südlich werden die Spielzeuge ausgeladen.





Am Mittag wird trotz nicht gebuchter Bewölkung eine kleine Hausrunde gedreht, ob noch alles da ist.





Bei gebuchter Sonne wird am nächsten Tag eine größere Baja Runde gedreht.



__

__

__



Damit das muskelbetriebene Fahrzeug auch zu seinem Recht kommt, die klassische Küstenrunde zur alten Festung.

Im Rambla





Da gehts rauf





Dicke Dinger





Eine Etage höher





Alte Festung mit Blick auf die dicken Dinger





Rückfahrt durch die Botanik





Ein Stunzi





Dank feiner GPS Topo Karte wurden neue Strecken erkundet, von endlosen Kammtrails zu malerischen Mandelblütenpisten.



__





__







Endurofahrer sind Tierretter





oder finden ungewollt einen sehr anhänglichen neuen Freund





oder sehr viele 





Bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen ist auch eine lange Tour in die Sierra Espuna drin, 1500 m hoch, etwas strassenlastig da Naturpark, aber bei der Kurvendichte verschmerzbar.



__





__



Vorsicht, Steinbockcrossing





Es könnte fast der Eindruck von Urlaub entstehen.





Was natürlich nicht stimmt.





Manchmal denke ich, ich bin zu alt für diesen Scheizz.





Da hilft dann nur noch ein Sundowner mit geistigen Getränken.






Wie freue ich mich auf 5 Grad und Schlamm.


----------



## jokomen (5. März 2010)

Hey Mikele,

mit Dir möchte ich ja garnicht tauschen, so ein Streß!  Schöne Erinnerungen bei dem [email protected] Wetter! 

Hier im Schlamm rumfahren ist ja auch das einzig Wahre.


----------



## mikkael (5. März 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich, ich bin zu alt für diesen Scheizz


Frührente und beschwert sich. Tz tz.. 

Rest ist saucool nach "For those about to rock..."


----------



## Handlampe (5. März 2010)

Herrlische Bilder, Micha. 
Danke für ein bischen Frühling.


----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2010)

Als Strafe für diese Quälbilder gibts erstmal ne Runde frischen Schnee heut Nacht...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (5. März 2010)

Hi sunday

Falls Du es noch nicht weißt,Du bist hier in einem MTB Forum,Deine Motoradkacke interesiert keinen!!
Motobiker versauen die Natur mit ihrem Ego!!!!
Gruß sinus alba


----------



## Langenfelder (6. März 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Hi sunday
> 
> Falls Du es noch nicht weißt,Du bist hier in einem MTB Forum,Deine Motoradkacke interesiert keinen!!
> Motobiker versauen die Natur mit ihrem Ego!!!!
> Gruß sinus alba


 

Wie bist du denn drauf machst du die Augen auf, das sind doch MTB mit Hilfsmotor.

Schöne Bilder, jetzt weiß ich auch warum man nichts von Dir gehört hat. Kaum biste wieder da gibts Schnee.

bis die Tage


----------



## Enrgy (6. März 2010)

@cosinus

cooler einstand hier 

ich hoffe einfach nur, du hast vor freude über die bilder die ironiesmilies vergessen.

ansonsten:


----------



## on any sunday (6. März 2010)

Bezüglich tangens laber, einfach nichmal ignorieren. 

Trotz des frischen Schnees morgen Nachmittag ein Ründchen ab Burscheid durchs Bergische zur Akklimatisierung. Endless Winter Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (7. März 2010)

Willkommen zu Hause, 
Tja nun biste wieder hier,vorbei die schonen Wochen. 
Wie siehts mit (www.lcmt.be/de/news)  aus, hast Du Lust?
Mal was für Männer und nicht immer nur chillen
Gruß der kleine Micha


----------



## Juppidoo (7. März 2010)

Schöne Bilder kleiner und großer Micha


----------



## on any sunday (9. März 2010)

Nach langer Zeit der Trockenheit und Wärme war die Sonntagstour eine willkommene Abwechslung.  

Bester Schnee im Bergischen Waldraum, unglaublich.





Vorsicht Schneebruch





Bestes Pulver





Schneezweig





Malerische Stimmung im Linnefetal





Übrigens ist im Eifgental zwischen Markusmühle und Rausmühle der Weg durch massive Baumbrüche blockiert. Umgehung nur durch üble Kraxelei den kompletten Hang rauf möglich.

Upps, hat Herr Enrgy auch schon rausgefunden


----------



## Enrgy (9. März 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Übrigens ist im Eifgental zwischen Markusmühle und Rausmühle der Weg durch massive Baumbrüche blockiert. Umgehung nur durch üble Kraxelei den kompletten Hang rauf möglich.



 Deswegen hab ich heute nach Ortsbesichtigung meine geplante Purder-Bach-Runde abgesagt, es geht nun "Rund um Solingen"...


----------



## Pardus (10. März 2010)

Hallo Michael,

die Kanone hier auf dem Bild http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/587610, ist das in der Nähe von La Manga (Murcia)..

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## on any sunday (10. März 2010)

Pardus schrieb:


> ist das in der Nähe von La Manga (Murcia)..
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Jau. Scheint ja bekannter als ich gedacht habe zu sein.

Bis bald im Wald.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (10. März 2010)

Something totally different.

Habe in Spanien ein neues Suchtmittel probiert.







Weiß einer zufällig, wo man Limon Nada im Großraum Köln erwerben kann?  Wird offiziell nicht nach Deutschland importiert.


----------



## SFA (11. März 2010)

versuchs doch mal hier: http://www.solera-koeln.de/
viel glück!
SFA


----------



## Pardus (11. März 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Jau. Scheint ja bekannter als ich gedacht habe zu sein.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald.
> 
> ...



Wann ist den bis Bald .... Das Wetter ist für die nächsten beiden Wochen(Enden) ja mal so richtig miserable...


----------



## on any sunday (1. April 2010)

Lockere Vinschgau Vorbereitungsrunde durch den Bergischen Waldraum mit klassischen Start in Altenberg am Schöllerhof. Altenberg Klassiker


----------



## Axel_ (2. April 2010)

Moin Micha,

muss noch arbeiten  da wird es erst mit der nächsten Runde klappen. 

Gruß
Axel 



on any sunday schrieb:


> Lockere Vinschgau Vorbereitungsrunde durch den Bergischen Waldraum mit klassischen Start in Altenberg am Schöllerhof. Altenberg Klassiker


----------



## on any sunday (11. April 2010)

Ostern, die Zeit, wo alle gen Süden aufbrechen. Da ich aber kein Freund von staustehen bin, normalerweise nüscht für mich. 

Aber diesmal war alles anders.

Der Streitwagen wurde beladen.





um (ur)altbekannte Gefilde in ungewohnten Ambiente zu bestaunen.





natürlich waren auch noch etwas jüngere Bekannte dabei.





Wie man sieht, begrüßte uns das Vinschgau unterkühlt und wolkenreich.

Aber das konnte uns nicht abhalten, die alte Yeti Burg zu besuchen. Und wer den Waal hat, hat die Qual.

Ähnlichkeiten zu lebenden Personen sind gewollt und beabsichtigt.





Das Wetter sollte sich in den nächsten 6 Tagen auf eiskalte Nächte, aber dafür warme und wolkenlose Tage einigen. Perfekt.





Das führte zu ausgiebigen Trailtest.



__



Egal ob Südhang





oder Nordhang





Etwas Fahrtechnik ist von Nöten, Federweg weniger. 





Eine gewisse Resistens gegen Abgründiges ist auch nicht verkehrt.





Aber Zeit für relaxtes Apres Bike war immer.





Eine sehr geile Woche, das Vinschgau bietet alles, von endlosen, flowigen Trails bis zu natürlichen Downhillpisten mit Grinsgarantie. Nur über 1600 m Höhe war noch mit dem kalten, weißen Zeug zu rechnen. 

Und wer in in Latsch durch den Ort latscht, sollte bei Wolfi´s Stübele einkehren. Sehr lecker Essen, bikertaugliche Portionen in topp Qualität. Nur die fast unmerkliche Hintergrundmusik sollte man ignorieren. 

P.S. Wer zufällig abseits der Trails unterhalb St. Martin eine Pentax K200 Kamera findet, das ist meine.


----------



## DoubleU (12. April 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Trialeddy (12. April 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Und wer in in Latsch durch den Ort latscht, sollte bei Wolfi´s Stübele einkehren. Sehr lecker Essen, bikertaugliche Portionen in topp Qualität. Nur die fast unmerkliche Hintergrundmusik sollte man ignorieren.



Kann ich bestätigen!!


----------



## schu2000 (12. April 2010)

Hmm Neid  schön schön!!


----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2010)

Grüße in den Frankenwald. Der Neid ist berechtigt. 

Hier noch mehr Fotos von den Traillatschern. Jokomens Vinschgau Impressionen.

Traurig, das mit dem Vinschgau Bahnunfall. Hat man ja vor einer Woche noch selbst dringesessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (13. April 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Grüße in den Frankenwald. Der Neid ist berechtigt.



Grüße zurück Micha!
Ach nun ja, übermorgen gehts nach Finale, von daher will ich mich jetzt mal nicht beschweren


----------



## jokomen (13. April 2010)

Dann mal viel Spaß dort ! Da sind ja auch ein paar schöne Trails abzusurfen. Bestell dem Mittelmeer schöne Grüße von uns und komme ohne Schrammen zurück. 

Und wenn Du mal hier in der Nähe bist, melde Dich mal. Als VIP zeigen wir Dir hier die Hightlight vom Bergischen Land.


----------



## on any sunday (15. April 2010)

Eben zufällig gefunden, ich könnt schon wieder  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kwEI-u93Tw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Downhill Trail- pur.- Zwillingscraft Trails im Vinschgau 2009[/nomedia]


----------



## jokomen (15. April 2010)

Nimmm mich mit, habe das Bike wieder fertig und alle Sachen sind gewaschen. Wann kommt Du vorbei ? 

Schicke Bremstechnik ! Der braucht ja gar keine HR-bremse mehr.


----------



## Trialeddy (15. April 2010)

Ist der Trail von der Latscher Alm runter! Bin ich letztes Jahr, leider nur hoch und runter gegangen. Am nächsten Tag den Muskelkater meines Lebens gehabt. sch... runtergehen!


----------



## DoubleU (15. April 2010)

Dachte ich auch. Der bremst grundsätzlich per Stoppie, auch wenn das Gelände das nicht wirklich fordert. Na ja, spart alles Mögliche am Hinterrad, is wohl nen Schotte.


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2010)

Soll am Samstag feines Wetter werden, darum

*Ahrtaltrails Frühlingserwachen*

Auf verschlungenen Pfaden durchs Ahrgebirge, das Tempo wird gemässigt sein, fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten sind vorhanden und werden mit Vorsatz eingebaut. 

Für Frühlingsgefühle hier eintragen


----------



## jenzz (23. April 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Für Frühlingsgefühle hier eintragen


BjörnUpDaHill und ich haben dieser Aufforderung mal Folge geleistet. Wir fahren mit dem Auto von Köln aus nach Rech, für einen Biker samt fahrbarem Untersatz wäre noch ein Plätzchen frei. Na dann bis morgen, freu mich auf eine schöne sonnige Tour in unbekanntem Terrain!


----------



## on any sunday (23. April 2010)

Gute Entscheidung! Für Sonne kann ich garantieren, ob`s schön wird nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (23. April 2010)

Hallo Michael, bin schon um 9:00 da und treffe mich dann um 13:00 mit euch ... Also wer Lust hat ein bisschen mehr zu machen kann gerne mit mir los radeln 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## on any sunday (25. April 2010)

Das war ein klassisches Wochenende. Erst auf alten Pfaden durchs ahrigen Gebirge mit teilweise nicht klassischen Teilnehmern. Die Trails waren mehr als staubtrocken, der Grip entsprechend weniger. Der Schiefer und der brennende Planet hat allen Frühlingsfahrern gut eingeheizt, da war der Verzicht auf ein paar Zusatzrunden zu verschmerzen. Nie war Erdinger auf dem steinernden Berg wertvoller als gestern. 

Und anstelle dem König der Wupperberge zu folgen, wurde Nideggen in klassischer, man könnte auch jurassic sagen, Begleitung auf allen klassischen Pfaden heimgesucht. Bei sommerlichen Temperaturen und erfreulich wenigem Ausflugsvolk ein langer, schwerer Ritt durch die Vergangenheit. Apropo Zukunft, die fetten Schilder mit dem u.a. MTB Verbot wurden alle abgeschraubt und durch Schilder mit der Bitte um "anständiges Verhalten" ersetzt.


----------



## Enrgy (25. April 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...die fetten Schilder mit dem u.a. MTB Verbot wurden alle abgeschraubt und durch Schilder mit der Bitte um "anständiges Verhalten" ersetzt.



...soll das heißen, wir dürfen das N-wort nun wieder ausschreiben?


----------



## Trialeddy (26. April 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Erst auf alten Pfaden durchs ahrigen Gebirge



Also die anvisierte Abfahrt vom Horn "rechts" nach Altenburg hast du ja dann doch nicht gemacht. Oder ihr seid allesammt über den Trail geschwebt. Ich konnte keine Spuren feststellen. 

CD Eddy


----------



## Langenfelder (26. April 2010)

Wir sind Beiker die keine Spuren hinterlassen
und was heißt hier "nicht klassische" Teilnehmer,
mal ein wenig frisches Blut schadet nicht


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. April 2010)

Als "nicht klassicher Teilnehmer" bedanke ich mich für die schöne Tour.
Hat richtig Spass gemacht. Auch wenn ich bergab der langsamste war.
Wie heisst es doch so schön "Übung macht den Meister"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (26. April 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Also die anvisierte Abfahrt vom Horn "rechts" nach Altenburg hast du ja dann doch nicht gemacht. Oder ihr seid allesammt über den Trail geschwebt. Ich konnte keine Spuren feststellen.
> 
> CD Eddy



Nee, habe die klassische Abfahrt genommen. Den "rechten" Trail wollte ich lieber erstmal alleine begutachten.



Langenfelder schrieb:


> mal ein wenig frisches Blut schadet nicht



Da bin ich ausnahmsweise ganz deiner Meinung. 



BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Hat richtig Spass gemacht. Auch wenn ich bergab der langsamste war.
> Wie heisst es doch so schön "Übung macht den Meister"



Kein Problem, war ja kein Rennen, oder hattest du den Eindruck.  Die Ahr verlangt sicherlich etwas mehr Fahrtechnik als der bergische Waldraum.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. April 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Kein Problem, war ja kein Rennen, oder hattest du den Eindruck.  Die Ahr verlangt sicherlich etwas mehr Fahrtechnik als der bergische Waldraum.



Ne nen Rennen war das ja zum Glück nicht. Ihr wart ja immer so nett und habt unten gewartet! 
Bis demnächst im bergischen, ahrtal oder sonstwo


----------



## Bagatellschaden (26. April 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nee, habe die klassische Abfahrt genommen. Den "rechten" Trail wollte ich lieber erstmal alleine begutachten.



Du solltest Deinem Rad beibringen, quasi in sich selbst zu wenden. Dann dürfte auch Horn-rechts Spaß machen. Sonst trägst Du nämlich zwanzig Kehren weit... Nur so zum Vergleich: Alfred-Dahm-Turm ist dagegen für Sattelschlepper geeignet.


----------



## surftigresa (27. April 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Du solltest Deinem Rad beibringen, quasi in sich selbst zu wenden.....



es liegt also doch am Rad und nicht an mir


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2010)

Bergische Überraschungstour am Sunday ab Burscheid, der Trail ist das Ziel, könnte ums große Wasser gehen, in die Wupperberge oder was mir sonst so einfällt. Dürfte so ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch werden.

Überraschte bitte hier eintragen.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Mai 2010)

Vorsicht, Traditionsveranstaltung.

Nordeifelcross Blankenheim-Düren am 27.06.2010

Start am Bahnhofparkplatz in Blankenheim/Wald um 9:45 Uhr

Wir folgen dem Wanderweg 12 (Eifelsteig, AE, offener Pfeil), ein Singeltrail, wird aber bald zum normalen Forstweg. Dank des Burgenweges wird es aber wieder trailiger, vorbei an Burg Reifferscheid und Hellenthal geht es auf und ab, über Forstwege bis zur Oleftalsperre. Kurz danach erreicht man den höchsten Punkt der Tour. Downhill ins malerische Perlenbachtal, auf schmaleren Wegen erreicht man die Perlenbachtalsperre. 

Nach der Talsperre gehts auf Singeltrails und schmalen Forstwegen oberhalb von Monschau entlang der Rur bis Hammer. Bisher der beste und schönste Teil der Strecke. In Hammer am Campingplatz ist eine wohlverdiente Pause geplant. Weiter durchs Tal bis Einruhr, dann an der Rurtalsperre entlang bis zum heftigen Anstieg Richtung Schmidt. Es folgt ein schöner Downhill ins Kalltal. Hier kann man sich in Zerkall  entscheiden, ob man die Rurtalbahn entert und Düren per Schiene erreicht oder auch noch den Rest per Rad erledigt.

Nach Bewältigung des letzten Anstieges wird Großhau erreicht und bis Düren ist fast nur noch rollen angesagt.

Ende am Bahnhof in Düren.


Bewegte Impressionen, Bilder und Kommentare der letzten Veranstaltungen:

Eifelcross 2006

Eifelcross 2007

Eifelcross 2008

Eifelcross 2009

Die Tourdaten, ca. 120 km, ca. 2000 HM, ca. 8 Stunden reine Fahrzeit.

Anmeldung Eifelcrosser


----------



## on any sunday (26. Mai 2010)

Na, mal was Neues vor der Haustür ausprobieren?

Möchte den Westerwaldsteig heimsuchen.

Geplant ist an einem langen Wochenende im Juli ab Herborn zu starten und sich dann an 3 Tagen durch den Westerwald zu schlagen. Navigation per GPS.

Die Daten: ca. 240 Km und 5400 Hm, sollte also in drei Tagen machbar sein.

Nach Herborn geht es per Zug, Start um 9:30 Uhr am Bahnhof.

Übernachtungen flexibel in den üblichen Etablissements, liegen genügend am Weg.

Wäre auch für eine reine Outdoorlösung zu haben, Übernachtung dann mit Schlafsack in Wanderhütten bzw. Minizelt. 

Nach 3 Tagen wird hoffentlich der alte Vater Rhein erreicht und ab Bad Hönningen per Zug die Heimat angesteuert.

Falls sich jemand angesprochen fühlt, hier reinschreiben oder PN an mich.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juni 2010)

So, zurück aus südlichen Gefilden und trotz einiger Schwierigkeiten knapp 3 Wochen Urlaub pur. Ich habe es sogar geschafft vier Rennradtouren durchzuziehen; ist in der Toskana auch kein Problem, schöne Strassen, kaum Verkehr und in jedem Örtchen eine Bar für die notwendige Verpflegung.

Ab hier wird es offtopic, Hauptsache es gibt schöne Bilder, oder?

Zigmal an Maranello vorbei gefahren, diesmal nicht.



























Mehr aus der Galleria Ferrari: Rotsucht

Aber ab jetzt galt:






Erst ein Woche Umbrien






_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dann der Standort gewechselt zur Homebase in der Toskana.






Da sich Susi einen Kühler terminiert hatte, musste ich leider  auf die KTM wechseln und die Gummikuh hinter mir hertreiben.











Es standen feine Touren durch die weitere Umgebung an, gepflegtes Kurvenschwingen und etwas Kultur.


























Natürlich auch Esskultur






Heiße Maschinen






Halbwilde Tiere











Ungastliche Unterkünfte






Soziaunfreundliche strade bianca






Reif auf der Insel






Antike Stätten






Natürliche Wellness Oase






Heiße Quellen, sehr entspannend






Letztes Dolce Vita in Massa






Vor der Rückfahrt sollte man die Katze entfernen.






Leider wieder in deutschen Gefilden.






Mehr Bilder aus der Toskana: Italienische Momente

Ich könnt schon wieder.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön, endlich mal keine verschwitzten 2500Hm/Tag Carbon-Junkies...

Haste bei deiner Kamera den Google Streetview Firmwarepatch draufgespielt? Sind ja alle Nummernschilder unkenntlich....


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Sehr schön, endlich mal keine verschwitzten *2500Hm/Tag Carbon-Junkies*...
> 
> Haste bei deiner Kamera den Google Streetview Firmwarepatch draufgespielt? Sind ja alle Nummernschilder unkenntlich....


 

da hab ich ja glück das ich sowas nicht schaffe.

ja ja sehr nett vorallen dingen die aussichten in dem Plaschbecken.
Da haste bestimmt deinen geschundenen und schmutzigen Körper lange eingeweicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axel_ (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo Micha,

schöne Bilder. Nachdem Du so lange am Hahn gezogen hast, empfehle ich als Vorbereitung auf den weißen Hügel etwas MTB-Training .

Gruß
Axel


----------



## lhampe (21. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich Bilder sehe will ich auch wieder dahin. War Ende März in Umbrien in der Villa Rey zum Biken. Ein sehr empfehlenwertes Hotel. Tolle Zimmer und noch besseres Essen. Ach ja und biken kann man da auch

Gruß
Lars


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juni 2010)

Axel_ schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> schöne Bilder. Nachdem Du so lange am Hahn gezogen hast, empfehle ich als Vorbereitung auf den weißen Hügel etwas MTB-Training .
> 
> ...



Dein Ausflug zu den Schwanzlosen war aber auch nicht hässlich. 

Keine Sorge, du musst deinen Alterskameraden nicht über den weißen Hügel helfen. Hatte heute einen Termin in Bonn und habe danach in den 7 Hügeln ausdauernd gespielt. Geht noch.  Außerdem hat der Kühlermann den Mopedkühler als tot bezeichnet. Habe im Moment also keine Wahl. 



lhampe schrieb:


> War Ende März in Umbrien in der Villa Rey zum Biken.
> Gruß
> Lars



War doch Thema bei der verkappten S-Weg Tour im Winter mit Herrn Enrgy, oder?


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juni 2010)

Einrollen für den Eifelcross. Lockere Tour durch den bergischen Waldraum am Samstag ab Burscheid um Vier Zehn Uhr


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juni 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Einrollen für den Eifelcross. Lockere Tour durch den bergischen Waldraum am Samstag ab Burscheid um Vier Zehn Uhr



Heute nachmittag schon heimlich eingerollt fürs Einrollen?


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juni 2010)

Mein nächstes Auto wird ein Golf und ich war nur Erdbeeren pflücken.


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juni 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...war nur Erdbeeren pflücken.



...ach, deshalb war mein Geheimfeld fast abgeerntet ...


----------



## Vertexto (27. Juni 2010)

Danke Michael für die Schöne Tour heute,
das war doch ein perfekter Tag für diese kleine Runde, kein Regen und trotzdem jede Menge Pfützen und Schlamm durch fahrten, 
nur war es mir ein wenig zu warm(Tau Wetter für Dicke)und so war ich froh als ich endlich nach 120Km zuhause war, und am  Anstieg nach Nideggen hatte ich noch zwei schmalspur Lokomotiven vor mir die mich schön gezogen haben.
Danke auch an die super Truppe heute die sehr gut Harmoniert hat.

LG
Gerd


----------



## Axel_ (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo Micha,

watt ne schöne Feier  bzw. vielen Dank für die schöne Tour bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, angenehme Länge mit einigen Höhenmetern, trailig, nette und fitte Mitfahrer, keine Pannen, leckeres Essen in Hammer ...

Gruß bis die Tage
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigggi (28. Juni 2010)

Super Tour - Danke dafür.
Dank Fussball WM war in den Eifelwäldern wenig los.
An wen muss ich eigentlich noch eine Spende für die Fahrkarte entrichten?


----------



## hot-cilli (28. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,
es war ne super tolle Tour danke dafür an den Organisator aber auch an die Truppe. Es hat alles gestimmt! Bin heute Morgen übrigens mit meinem Brötchenrad im stehen zur Arbeit gefahren

sonnige Grüße aus Sindorf,
Michael


----------



## Axel_ (28. Juni 2010)

Moin Siggi,

da ich die Fahrkarte bezahlt habe, schlage ich vor, an niemanden 

Gruß
Axel 




sigggi schrieb:


> An wen muss ich eigentlich noch eine Spende für die Fahrkarte entrichten?


----------



## sigggi (28. Juni 2010)

Axel_ schrieb:


> Moin Siggi,
> 
> da ich die Fahrkarte bezahlt habe, schlage ich vor, an niemanden
> 
> ...



Danke dafür. 
Als kleine Gegenleistung das Höhenprofil - ohne Zugfahrt.


----------



## bonsai.68 (28. Juni 2010)

Ein Danke auch von mir!!!!.
Das nächste mal fahren wir das Ding andersherum.

P.S.: Im stehen zur Arbeit gefahren? Hast bestimmt die falsche Sitzcreme.
Gruß Micha


----------



## hot-cilli (28. Juni 2010)

... falsche Sitzcreme... hast mich deine ja nicht ausprobieren lassen

PS bonsai.68 passt ja so was von gut!

Grüße Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (28. Juni 2010)

Hey, 

nach dem Motto: "Ein Esel kommt selten allein":





trafen sich gestern ein paar unzerstörbare Trailwusel:





um ein paar schöne Blicke in der Eifel zu erhaschen:









Der Trail und Wettergott wurde angebetet:





und typische Revierverhalten wurden angezeigt:





Ein wenig Kultur war auch dabei:





Pausen wurden natürlich auch gemacht:





um die anstrengenden Trail zu meistern:





Eine schöne Runde Herr Reiseleiter. Ein schöner Tag, wie er sein sollte. Warm, sonnig, lustig, nette Menschen, tolle Landschaft und sehr formatausfüllend. 

Ein Beschiß war nur die Routenführung. Habe gesehen, dass man die Route auch mit 55 km fahren kann.  Aber 2000 HM sind ja auch nicht schlecht. 

Und hier gibbet noch den *Film zum tollen Sonntag*
Nächstes mal wird schneller gefahren, damit beim Reiseleiter keine Langeweile aufkommt.


----------



## on any sunday (29. Juni 2010)

Das war wohl die schnellste und reibungloseste Ausgabe meines Klassikers, war ja fast langweilig.  Keine Pannen, trotz 6 Mitstreitern, der hohen Leistungsdichte und gern angenommenen Tipps vom Alterspräsidenten zur Erhöhung der Trail- und Matschdichte. 

Ansonsten wurde ja schon fast alles gesagt und gezeigt. War wieder ein feiner Tag durch preussisch Sibirien bei unsibirschen Temperaturen und Bodenverhältnissen.

Es war mir ein Fescht.

Mischael


----------



## on any sunday (3. Juli 2010)

Große Runde um die Dhünntalsperre , es werden fast alle unnötigen Schleifen und fiesen Steigungen mitgenommen, es müssten ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm vernichtet werden. Die Strecke ist nicht ganz ohne, da Flachstücke eher selten sind. 

Dhünntalsperrer biite hier eintragen


----------



## Axel_ (4. Juli 2010)

Ich war in der Eifel  Nach dem kräftigen Gewitter am Samstag waren die Trails herrrrrlisch ...

Gruß
Axel 



on any sunday schrieb:


> Große Runde um die Dhünntalsperre , es werden fast alle unnötigen Schleifen und fiesen Steigungen mitgenommen, es müssten ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm vernichtet werden. Die Strecke ist nicht ganz ohne, da Flachstücke eher selten sind.
> 
> Dhünntalsperrer biite hier eintragen


----------



## on any sunday (4. Juli 2010)

Axel_ schrieb:


> Ich war in der Eifel


Ich auch


----------



## on any sunday (12. Juli 2010)

Es war heiß, sehr heiß, verdammt heiß, heißer als die Hölle. 

Da war ja noch was, ach ja, der Westerwaldsteig.






Ich konnte eine bewährte Radkraft für den Ausflug in diese heimische Gefilde gewinnen. Vorab gesagt, streckentechnisch war es sehr lecker, leider viel zu heiß serviert.

In Herborn war es noch angenehm.






Doch schon nach wenigen Km war klar, das dies die bessere Alternative gewesen wäre.






Selbst die großen Ventilatoren hatten keine Wirkung.






Etwas Abkühlung versprachen nur die feinen Waldtrails






und Schluchtentrails.






Auch beten für Kühle brachte keinen Erfolg.






Nur die abendliche Wiese kurz vor Freilingen brachte etwas Erfrischung.






Am nächsten Morgen durch die Westerwälder Seenplatte.






Der Trailanteil war erstaunlich hoch und sollte den ganzen Tag nicht nachlassen.






Etwas Industriekultur am Streckenrand.






Malerisch






Was allerdings auch nicht nachließ war die Wäääärme, deshalb wurde jede Gelegenheit zur Abkühlung genutzt.






Blechmann und Blödmann, der bei dieser Hitze Bergradfahrradweitstreckensport betreibt.






Unerwartete, feine Wege durch den Weschterwald entlang der Nister und anderswo.







Nachdem ich meinen Körper und kaum noch vorhanden Geist in der Nister zum letzten Mal auf ein gesundes Level gebracht hatte, wurde beschlossen keine weitere Hitzeschlacht zu veranstalten und gen Siegtal den Heimweg einzuschlagen. Der dritte Abschnitt wird auf jeden Fall bei gesünderen Temperaturen nachgeholt.

Fazit: Sehr empfehlenswert durch das konsequente Vermeiden von Asphalt, dafür oft Wiesenwege in brennender Sonne . Super Ausschilderung, im Prinzip kein GPS notwendig, ist aber zum eventuellen Abkürzen von Schleifen ganz nützlich. So gut wie keine Schiebepassagen, falls man die gelben Alternativrouten beachtet. Wenig los, bis auf ein paar Hotspots wie das Holzbachtal, dort wie immer Rücksicht auf die Fußgänger nehmen. Besonders am zweiten Tag viele Trails. Hat Spaß gemacht.

P.S. Natürlich würde ich nie ohne Helm fahren, nieee. 

Ab gehts ins Freibad.

Mikele


----------



## Axel_ (12. Juli 2010)

Moin Micha,

liest sich gut und schöne Bilder. Die Tour sollten wir bei etwa 20 Grad Außentemperatur noch einmal angehen, dann wäre ich dabei.

Gruß
Axel ;-)



on any sunday schrieb:


> Es war heiß, sehr heiß, verdammt heiß, heißer als die Hölle.
> 
> Da war ja noch was, ach ja, der Westerwaldsteig.
> 
> Mikele


----------



## Delgado (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Michael,

da kriegt man grad Lust das auchmal zu fahren.
Werde das mal für meinen baldigen Urlaub fest einplanen. Bevor es in die Schweiz geht.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## HaakeBekk (16. Juli 2010)

Wie seit ihr von Hachenburg zurück nach Herborn gekommen?


----------



## Pardus (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo Michael und andere,

ich wollte am Samstag Früh mal ins Ahrtal fahren. 
Start so gegen 10.00 - 10.30 in Rech oder Kalenborn und dann auf der Abfahrt vom Steinerberg, rechts die Serpentinen runter, so gut es halt geht.

Wenn einer Lust hat bitte melden.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. Juli 2010)

HaakeBekk schrieb:


> Wie seit ihr von Hachenburg zurück nach Herborn gekommen?



Gar nicht, wir sind bis Kreuzung Steig/B 256 weiter gefahren und dann bis zum Bahnhof Wissen ins Siegtal quasi runtergerollt.


----------



## Pardus (29. Juli 2010)

Am Samstag soll das Wetter wieder besser werden.... 

@Michael, Manni - hat einer Lust zu fahren, wo ist mir eigentlich egal

Grüße
Guido


----------



## on any sunday (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Guido,

schlechtes Timing, komme gerade von der Mont Blanc Umrundung und bin in die Rhön unterwegs.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Manni (30. Juli 2010)

Pardus schrieb:


> Am Samstag soll das Wetter wieder besser werden....
> 
> @Michael, Manni - hat einer Lust zu fahren, wo ist mir eigentlich egal
> 
> ...



Lust auf ne schoene grosse Runde? Lass uns spaeter ma ltelefonieren.

Gruss,
Manni


----------



## on any sunday (3. August 2010)

Einmal um das Dach der Alpen, möglichst ohne Schaden. 

In Bildern rund um den Mont Blanc

Im Moment nur mit meinen Fotos, da ein Teil der Expeditionsteilnehmer in den Alpen geblieben ist und der Rescht noch geliefert wird.







Zwei alte und zwei neue Alpinisten.






Ein uralter Alpinist auf den Weg zum Col de Balme.






Am Col de Balme und vor dem ersten Traumtrail.






Nächster Tag am Col de Ferret, nächster Traumtrail incl. Bilder.






Grinsemann am Gletscherrand.






Selber Trail, viel später, selbes Grinsen.






Zimmer mit Aussicht im Rifugio Elena






Rifugio Terasse mit Aussicht aufs Val Ferret.






Val Ferret

















Im Val Veny.







Rifugio Elisbetta Soldini






Am Col de la Seigne






Traumtrailabfahrt vom Col de la Seigne.






Schild und Wirklichkeit






Auf Frühasphalt zu Berge.






Lac de Roselend






Am Col de Sur mit nächster Aufgabe Richtung Col de Joly.

Mehr Bilders in voller Schönheit und Größe


Eine entspannte Traumtour mit goilen Aussichten, hohem alpinen Flair Dank ausschliesslicher Übernachtung auf Hütten mit immer lecker Abendessen. Wetter war fast perfekt, nur am letzten Nachmittag leider am Col de Joly zu wolkig und auf der Endetappe nach Chamonix wurde die Regenbekleidung getestet. Ausführlicher Bericht folgt irgendwann auf meiner Heimseite.


----------



## Vertexto (3. August 2010)

Hi Micha,
wahnsinn`s geile Bilder ich fang schon an zu sabbern 
Und ich bin nie dabei 
Du machst aber auch sachen........


LG
Gerd


----------



## Handlampe (3. August 2010)

Verdammt noch mal.
Zuerst Melanie mit ihrem Bericht, jetzt du mit diesen Wahnsinnsbildern.
Ihr wollt mich alle fertig machen...ich will auch wieder in die Berge...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. August 2010)

Tolle Sache das, Micha!


----------



## Langenfelder (4. August 2010)

die Bilder sind doch nicht echt, alles am PC zusammengebastelt.

Haste aber gut hinbekommen,  
ich glaub ich muss mich auch mal in höhere Regionen wagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (4. August 2010)

Nein, ich bin nicht neidisch! Ich hätte ja mitfahren können....


----------



## yogi71 (4. August 2010)

Respekt! Das sieht ja Klasse aus. Will auch mal sowas machen....


----------



## Axel_ (4. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann Euch beruhigen, die Bilder sind echt, in Natura sah alles noch besser aus 
Die Aussichten vom Feinsten, die Hüttenübernachtungen urig, das Essen so gut, dass Micha vermutlich zugenommen hat, na ja einige Regenkilometer waren als vorsichtige Fahrübung auch dabei (irgendwer hatte doch tatsächlich über ein Taxi nachgedacht ).

Super Gegend, feine Trails, (überwiegend) schönes Wetter, nette Mitfahrer, nur ein Platten ... was will man mehr.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Pardus (5. August 2010)

Ich schreibs mal hier in den Thread... 

@Michael und den Rest... Manni und ich wollen am Samstag um 9:00 von Kalenborn aus ins Ahrtal starten.

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz auf der Hilberrather Str. in Kalenborn, siehe Google Maps

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...47029,7.001443&spn=0.001348,0.002411&t=h&z=19

Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Pardus (9. August 2010)

Hier ein paar Fotos von unserem Ausflug ins Ahrtal.... 

Inklusive einer Erstbesteigung der Ruine Saffenburg bei Mayschoß

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7438206&postcount=309


----------



## on any sunday (2. September 2010)

Angenehme Temperaturen, angeblich auch Sonnenschein, da könnte man ja wieder:

Rund um Kürten (K-Weg)

Geboten wird als Einstieg ein Teil der guten alten Dhünntalsperre, danach wird ein K gekauft und diesem auf allen möglichen und unmöglichen Gegenständen über Berg und Tal gefolgt. Sollte die Buchstabenjagd erfolgreich gewesen sein, trifft man wieder auf die Talsperre und darf als Nachtisch lecker Trail am Stück verspeisen. 

Gefahren wird meist auf Waldwegen, etwas Asphalt und ein paar Trails sind auch dabei. Technisch nicht so herausfordernd, dafür schöne Blicke ins Bergische Hochland.

Streckenlänge: ca. 60 km, ca. 1400 Hm, gefühlte Hm können davon deutlich abweichen.

Jäger des K


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (8. September 2010)

​

*Auf den Spuren des Rings und seinen südlichen Ausläufern am Samstag, dem 11.09.* 

Aus den Tagen, wo es am Ring noch eine normale CTF und RTF gab und keine Abzocke durch die neuen Herren des Rings. 

Die Tour orientiert sich an einer alten Strecke der Herschbroicher, wurde aber um ca. 30 km gekürzt. Es erwarten einen schöne Eifelaussichten südlich des Rings und natürlich kann man diverse Blicke auf das Geschehen an der Nordschleife werfen. Eine perfekten Überblick liefert der olle Turm auf der Hohen Acht. 

Trailmässig sieht es nicht so prickelnd aus, aber da es eher eine Explorertour wird, findet sich unterwegs vielleicht noch was.

Es sollten so ca. 70 km und 1500 Hm unter die Räder kommen.

 Die Herren des Rings bitte hier melden


----------



## on any sunday (16. September 2010)

Rund um Engelskirchen am Sonntag.

Von Loope geht es über die Hängebrücke rauf zum Hölzer Kopf. An der Aggertalhöhle vorbei, durchquert man Ründeroth und erstürmt die Hohe Warte. 

Danach folgt eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, gefolgt von einem waldigen Anstieg und stellenweise trailigem Verlauf mit Aussichten aufs Siebengebirge und Köln. 

Nach dem alten Bergbaugebiet erfreut einen die letzte Steigung und eine hohlwegige Abfahrt nach Engelskirchen. Der Brückentrail an der Agger spuckt uns kurz vorm Startpunkt wieder aus.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm zu bewältigen.

Eintragungspflichtig


----------



## on any sunday (16. September 2010)

Rund um den Mont Blanc in 16 Minuten


----------



## AnjaR (16. September 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Rund um den Mont Blanc in 16 Minuten


 
Super


----------



## Axel_ (19. September 2010)

Hallo Micha,

schönes Filmchen, wenn da nicht dauernd der Kerl in der gelben Joppe auftauchen würde.  Ach ja, und life war es natürlich noch schöner.

Gruß
Axel 

Für den Driß habe ich tatsächlich Quicktime PRO installiert, so tief kann man sinken. 




on any sunday schrieb:


> Rund um den Mont Blanc in 16 Minuten


----------



## on any sunday (19. September 2010)

Axel_ schrieb:


> Für den Driß habe ich tatsächlich Quicktime PRO installiert, so tief kann man sinken.



Wozu, meinst du die unzensierte Version? VLC Player hätte es auch getan.


----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2010)

Ahrtaltrails für alle Pensionäre, Studenten etc... am Mittwoch.

Auf verschlungenen Pfaden durchs Ahrgebirge, das Tempo wird gemässigt sein, fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten sind vorhanden und werden mit Vorsatz eingebaut. Es sollen ca. 50 km und 1200 Hm vernichtet werden.

on wednesday


----------



## supasini (21. September 2010)

Du SACK!


----------



## Axel_ (21. September 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Du SACK!



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Gruß bis die Tage
Axel ;-)


----------



## surftigresa (21. September 2010)

Wer hat denn bei dem schönen Wetter Lust zum Biken 

Da warte ich doch lieber, bis dass es dunkel ist und die Sonne nicht mehr so hell scheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (21. September 2010)

Die Sonne soll Dir den Pelz verbrennen und mögen Deine Reifen sich in der Hitze auflösen. Verflucht seis Du , Du alter Ahrtalrider.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2010)

Hey Micha, alte Weichflöte, kaum ist die Sonne draussen traust du dich wieder ins Ahrtal 

Viel Spass wünsch ich dir, denn ich kann gönnen !


----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Du SACK!





Axel_ schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.
> 
> Gruß bis die Tage
> Axel ;-)





jokomen schrieb:


> Die Sonne soll Dir den Pelz verbrennen und mögen Deine Reifen sich in der Hitze auflösen. Verflucht seis Du , Du alter Ahrtalrider.





schraeg schrieb:


> Hey Micha, alte Weichflöte, kaum ist die Sonne draussen traust du dich wieder ins Ahrtal
> 
> Viel Spass wünsch ich dir, denn ich kann gönnen !



reichen eure wünsche auch für zwei?


----------



## Langenfelder (21. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> reichen eure wünsche auch für zwei?


 

oder  drei


----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2010)

wie, kommste auch mit?


----------



## Langenfelder (21. September 2010)

hallo du da , ich ARBEIT nix Radfahrn

würd aber gern


----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2010)

Kein Neid, ab 1.10. ist mein Lotterleben wieder vorbei. Irgendwas mit Projektleiter "Digitalisierung Karten".


----------



## surftigresa (22. September 2010)

Dann geniess die letzten freien Tage!


----------



## on any sunday (24. September 2010)

Das war ein feiner Sommerabschluss im ahrigen Gebirge, widererwartend reichlich voll im Tale zwecks Weinerei. Auf den Höhen waren die Two and Half Men wieder alleine.  Auch der heutige Oldiausflug in die bergischen Weiten war lang, aber nicht weilig. Der Altherrensommer kann kommen, scheint aber im Moment ziemlich überflüssig zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (27. September 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Altherrensommer kann kommen, scheint aber im Moment ziemlich überflüssig zu werden.



Nöö, absolut nicht. 

"Ahrtaltrails für alle Pensionäre, Studenten" - ich hoffe das Dauerangebot hält eine Weile bis ich entweder wieder mit dem Studium anfange oder ganz zum Pensionär werde.


----------



## Redfraggle (29. September 2010)

mikkael schrieb:


> Nöö, absolut nicht.
> 
> "Ahrtaltrails für alle Pensionäre, Studenten" - ich hoffe das Dauerangebot hält eine Weile bis ich entweder wieder mit dem Studium anfange oder ganz zum Pensionär werde.



Ah, es lebt!
Hoffe es geht gut!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## mikkael (29. September 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ah, es lebt!


Phönix aus der Asche.


----------



## on any sunday (30. September 2010)

Bergische Runde um Lindar am Sunday.

Es geht über den Hölzer Kopf, an den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über fiese Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn. Eine Berg- und Talfahrt führt uns zu Schloss Gimborn, ab da fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen und Ruine Eibach vorbei und landen irgendwann wieder auf dem Höhenrücken oberhalb von Lindlar. Als Abschluß folgt ein mockiges Steinfeld mit gebrückten Singletrail, sehr lecker.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm zu bewältigen.

Anmeldung Steinbeisserweg


----------



## on any sunday (2. Oktober 2010)

Lindlar kann warten, ich fahre lieber in den nahen Osten.


----------



## on any sunday (7. Oktober 2010)

*Größere Explorertour rund um Manderscheid am Samstag, der Lieserpfad wird zu einem kleinen Teil mitgenommen. Es soll in die Strohner Schweiz gehen und je nach Lust und Laune wird noch eine Runde Richtung Meerfelder Maar, Eisenschmitt drangehangen. Laut den GPS Daten können es 80 km und 1700 Hm werden, müssen aber nicht. 

Gestartet wird gegen 9:00 im Kölner Süden, wer mitexploren möchte PN an mich.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (9. Oktober 2010)

Dann lass uns mal loslegen!


----------



## Manni (11. Oktober 2010)

Und wie wars?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (12. Oktober 2010)

ich hab nur gejammert ...
aber es war schön, wenn man weiß wo man herfahren muss


----------



## on any sunday (12. Oktober 2010)

Die Jammerrunde.

Bei herrlichsten Herbschtwetter war geplant die Trails rund um Manderscheid unsicher zu machen.





Auf den Spuren von Lisa.





Verunsicherte waren sehr wenige unterwegs.





Im Strohner Märchenland auf der Suche nach den dicken Dingern.





Wenigstens ein dickes Ding.





Olle Klamotten und altrömische Bausünden.





Hoch über Manderscheid.





Ich fand es auch schön, Traumwetter, das Beste von Lisa zweimal genossen und etwas Heimat- und Vulkankunde betrieben. Der Abstechertrack von eifelbike.de nach Strohn war trailarm, der beste Trail wurde selber gefunden. Eine Pause im Vulkan Cafe hatten wir uns verdient. Falls die Kuchenfee sagt, das die "Lavabombe" erst abkühlen muß, ist das ernstgemeint. 

Eindeutig trailiger ist der Westen von Manderscheid. Wollte noch die Wolfsschlucht mitnehmen, aber da wurde das Gejammer des Segelausflugsgeschädigten lauter und Manderscheid auf kurzen Weg angesteuert. 

P.S. Hab mein Monster umgebaut, weiss lackiert und getunt.


----------



## on any sunday (14. Oktober 2010)

*Letztes WE Indian Summer, diesen Sonntag Indian Winter. 

Bergische Runde um Lindar.

Es geht über den Hölzer Kopf, an den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über fiese Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn. Eine Berg- und Talfahrt führt uns zu Schloss Gimborn, ab da fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen und Ruine Eibach vorbei und landen irgendwann wieder auf dem Höhenrücken oberhalb von Lindlar. Als Abschluß folgt ein mockiges Steinfeld mit gebrückten Singletrail, sehr lecker.

Indianer sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm zu bewältigen.

Anmeldung Steinbeisserweg*


----------



## Miss Neandertal (17. Oktober 2010)

Ha, ha ERSTE 

Also, es war mal wieder sehr schön, auch wenn nicht die prognostizierte Sonne dabei war
Eben eine klassische "Sonntagsrunde", viel Wald, Wurzeln, Trails, Steine, Schlamm, Berge rauf und runter.....

Fazit: sehr, sehr fein Herr Sonntag

Ciao bis bald
Annette


----------



## Axel_ (17. Oktober 2010)

@Annette: Ja, ja, ich habe erst mein Fahrrad abgespritzt und bin auch schon geduscht. 

@Micha: Besten Dank für die schöne Runde bei Novemberwetter.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## jokomen (17. Oktober 2010)

2 Bikes abgespritzt und schon warm und lange "gewannt"  Einer mehr ? 
Jo, der alte Trailrider hat immer noch ein paar schöne Strecken parat, die ich auch noch nicht kannte. Tolle Runde mit Matsch im rauhen Mengen und schönen Trails, verteilt auf entspannten 53 km und 1360 HM und eine vornehme Pause im Schlosscafe mit leckerem Kuchen, so muss das sein !


----------



## on any sunday (18. Oktober 2010)

Also, mein Rad ist noch ungespritzt, Badewanne gönne ich mir im näxten Leben auch. 

Eine außergewöhnlich hohe Anzahl von Bergradlern wollte sich die Indian Winter Runde um Lindlar geben, leider waren die Indians schon alle in den ewigen Jagdgründen verschwunden und hatten nur noch den Winter da gelassen. Ansonsten wurde ja schon fast alles gesagt; hoffe der Rest hatte auch etwas Spaß, trotz der etwas erhöhten Höhenmeter oder eines um Gnade winselnden Litevilles. 

Das die Welt ein Dorf ist, wurde mir heute wieder klar. Ein Kumpel von mir,   bei dem ich heute Abend etwas Wlan einrichten musste, fragte mich, ob ich die Horde von Bikern kennen würde, die ihre Bikes vor der Tür vom Schlosscafe Gimborn abgeladen hatten. Habe ich natürlich entrüstet verneint.


----------



## Pardus (30. Oktober 2010)

Gibts am Montag etwas zu fahren?
Der Sonntag sieht ja Bescheiden aus....

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (7. November 2010)

Einige quälen sich für Punkte durch den Schlamm, andere werden von ihrem Arbeitgeber einen Monat durch die Republik geschickt, da hat man Gott sei Dank für andere Hobbys Zeit.

Hamburger Impressionen












Für Freunde des altmodischen Motospocht.
















Mehr Bilders: Hamburg 2010


Noch ein paar neue und alte Moppeds: Intermot 2010








Die nächsten zwei Wochen ist Darmstadt dran, da ist Hamburg deutlich attraktiver.


----------



## supasini (8. November 2010)

Ich finde der Name Darmstadt klingt nach ner ansteckenden Erkrankung. Allerdings hatte ich zu Braunschweig auch völlig falsche Assoziationen, bevor ich die Stadt kennengelernt habe.
Was ist das den nfür'n cooler Renner mit 2-Zylinder Boxer?!


----------



## Langenfelder (8. November 2010)

so viel Zeit möcht ich auch mal haben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. November 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Ich finde der Name Darmstadt klingt nach ner ansteckenden Erkrankung. Allerdings hatte ich zu Braunschweig auch völlig falsche Assoziationen, bevor ich die Stadt kennengelernt habe.
> Was ist das den nfür'n cooler Renner mit 2-Zylinder Boxer?!



Das is die neue Guzzi V7 Racer. Wie war das noch ? Alte Männer auf hren viel zu schweren Eisenbikes ?


----------



## supasini (8. November 2010)

Schatzi, dass die Guzzi ne Guzzi ist weiß ich auch. Aber die hat nun mal definitiv KEINEN Boxer-Motor!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. November 2010)

Darf sich das denn Boxer nennen ? Boxer ist doch normal nur wenn die Zylinder 180° zueinander stehen oder ? 
Außerdem wo sind da die restlichen 5 Zylinder von der Guzzi V7 Race ?
Fragen über Fragen ! Naja kein wunder schliesslich komme ich aus diesem Metier hier:


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für'n cooler Renner mit 2-Zylinder Boxer?!





supasini schrieb:


> Schatzi, dass die Guzzi ne Guzzi ist weiß ich auch. Aber die hat nun mal definitiv KEINEN Boxer-Motor!



Selbstgespräche?


----------



## on any sunday (8. November 2010)

Oh Gott, das habe ich nicht gewollt. 



supasini schrieb:


> Was ist das den nfür'n cooler Renner mit 2-Zylinder Boxer?!



Das ist ein Monopoletta.






Leider ist die Retro Guzzi in der deutschen Version wirklich ein Eisenhaufen, aber es gibt da ein paar italienische Spezialisten............


----------



## on any sunday (25. November 2010)

Nach vierwöchiger Radabstinenz incl. einwöchiger Rotz- und Hustpause, am Samstag eine lockere Rekonvaleszenztour ab Burscheid. Wird wirklich langsam und könnte ausnahmsweise auch kürzer als gewollt ausfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axel_ (25. November 2010)

Hallo Micha,

viel Spaß. Ich mache am WE die Eifel unsicher. 

Gruß
Axel


----------



## on any sunday (25. Dezember 2010)

Na, was hat euch der Man in Red gebracht? 

Ich hatte mir eigentlich nur einen neuen Dämpfer gewünscht, aber der nette Mann legte einen Hunni drauf und schon hängt ein neuer Rahmen mit dran. 





Damit ich weiß wann meine Stunde schlägt, hat er noch ein Schweizer Produkt draufgelegt.


----------



## bonsai.68 (25. Dezember 2010)

Du hast doch das gute Stück nicht etwa in einen Schraubstock gespannt
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den schweizer Qualitätsprodukten.
Mein Amirahmen kommt nächste Woche
Gruß micha


----------



## ultra2 (25. Dezember 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Damit ich weiß wann meine Stunde schlägt, hat er noch ein Schweizer Produkt draufgelegt.



Das sieht mir aber verdächtig nach Quartz aus. Solltest du nicht alt genug sein für mechanisch?


----------



## Enrgy (25. Dezember 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Solltest du nicht alt genug sein für mechanisch?



Besser die Uhr elektrisch als das Rad


----------



## on any sunday (26. Dezember 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das sieht mir aber verdächtig nach Quartz aus. Solltest du nicht alt genug sein für mechanisch?



Auf jeden Fall, aber das Teil gab es in dem Design nur verquartzt.



bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Du hast doch das gute Stück nicht etwa in einen Schraubstock gespannt
> 
> Gruß micha



Einem alten Maschinenbauer entgeht nichts. Aber nur ganz zärtlich für die Aufnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Na, was hat euch der Man in Red gebracht?
> 
> Ich hatte mir eigentlich nur einen neuen Dämpfer gewünscht, aber der nette Mann legte einen Hunni drauf und schon hängt ein neuer Rahmen mit dran.



bikepalast.com? die haben heiße Kurse für die hässlichen BMC-Rahmen  (wobei ich die "Farbe" ganz gut finde und die RR-Rahmen von denen eigentlich die schlimmsten sind. Soll der dein Scott ersetzen? Ich hoffe, dass ein hinreichend dicker Reifen reinpasst, das Problem hatte Arnold bei seinem BMC, da ging kein Fat albert in den Hinterbau, nur max. ein Nobby Nic in 2,4". Und das war sehr knapp. Zum Glück hat er seinen ja dann an der bremsaufnahme gehimmelt und sich ein Nomad als Ersatz geholt)
Mir hat der Mann in Rot Heizsohlen gebracht, die gleich wieder zurückgeschickt werden, ohne werden die Füße genauso effektiv kalt wie mit... - wenn von den versprochenen 5 Std. Heizung nur 75 min übrig bleiben!


----------



## on any sunday (30. Dezember 2010)

Martin, du bist doof.  Der Rahmen kann gar nicht hässlich sein, hat schliesslich irgendwelche Red Dot und IF Design Awardingsbums gewonnen.  Außerdem wollte ich das Teil erst aufbauen, wenn ich eine passende Gabel gefunden haben. Jetzt wurde ich von dir genötigt, doch mal das Hinterrad einzubauen und was ist? Laberkopf. Ein Dicker Albert passt locker rein und die Gefahr, das sich die PM Bremsaufnahme verabschiedet, dürfte bei meinen Trialambitionen sehr gering sein. 





Jau, soll das Scott ersetzten, dürfte ein aktiverer Hinterbau sein und ein paar Gramm weniger sollten dabei auch abfallen. Wenn es nicht gefällt, habe ich auf jeden Fall einen preiswerten Fox Dämpfer fürs Scott.

Außerdem werde ich allen damit davon fahren, jawoll, frag Volker. 



Enrgy schrieb:


> "Gemacht für aggressives Geländefahren mit Vollspeed. "
> 
> Uups, Herr Sonntag im dritten Frühling?


----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2010)

immerhin ist der neue Rahmen weniger hässlich als die anderen 
Dann hat du ein neueres modell als der arnold, die haben die einbauweite geändert, pm ist auch neu.
Viel sodass damit!


----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich find das Ding schick!


----------



## Axel_ (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Mikele,

der Rahmen sieht doch soweit ganz gut aus und passt auch zum gelben Trikot 

Ich wünsche Dir einen guten Rutsch
Axel


----------



## Enrgy (30. Dezember 2010)

Boah ey, XTR Bremssattel mit Kühlrippen. Nur für ganz heiße Fahrer!


----------



## on any sunday (16. Januar 2011)

So, mein neues Fully ist fertig. Aber irgendwas ist schiefgelaufen, es ist deutlich schwerer, die Kurbel fehlt, es verlangt nach Flüssigkeit und hinten macht es Krach.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Januar 2011)

Diese Ebikes werden auch immer klobiger...


----------



## jokomen (17. Januar 2011)

Die Sechsgangschaltungen sind doch total out, ich brauche mehr Gänge !  Außerdem sind die Schutzbleche immer dran, das sieht doof aus. Aber geile Bremsscheiben, die stecken bestimmt was weg ! Ist das die neue von Magura ?


----------



## supasini (17. Januar 2011)

Und ich dachte gestern noch: der Mann hat das Falsche Fahrzeuch dabei...
Damit hättest du uns auch schöner bergauf unterstützen können. Die nächste "Rennrad"-Tour wird geschmeidig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo Michael,

wo bleiben die Bilder von Deinem Fully light ...

Grüße
Guido


----------



## on any sunday (17. Januar 2011)

Wenn zwitschernde Vöglein oder die DHL Kutsche mir auf staubigen Trails die restlichen Teile bei 20 Grad Lufttemperatur vorbei bringen, dann, ja dann könnte man mit Lichtbildern des vollendeten Werkes rechnen.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Februar 2011)

Winterspeckmußweg Runde über die schönsten Trails, die das bergische Hochland zu bieten hat, dürfte so ca. 45 km km lang und 900 HM hoch werden.

Start am 27.02. um 13:00 Uhr in Burscheid, guckst du hier.
.


----------



## yogi71 (23. Februar 2011)

Wenn das Tempo laaaaaangsam ist, komm ich mit meinem Tscheschen vorbei
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (23. Februar 2011)

Ich kann im Moment nur laaaangsam. Böswillige Menschen würden behaupten, das ich noch nie schneller war.


----------



## Delgado (23. Februar 2011)

Du warst noch nie schneller.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Februar 2011)

Sack!


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Februar 2011)

du willst wirklich am Sonntag fahren


----------



## jokomen (23. Februar 2011)

In unserem Alter hast Du nicht mehr die große Auswahl. Man nimmt die Sonntage, wie sie kommen. Wetter spielt da meistens keine Rolle, denn in den langen Reifeprozeß sind wir ja wasserfest geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (23. Februar 2011)

Laut meiner Wetterfee ist am Samschtag mit Niederschlag zu rechnen, der Sonntag beschert nur Feuchtigkeit von unten. Sollte sich die Fee irren, habe ich einen Wunsch frei.


----------



## yogi71 (24. Februar 2011)

Ich liebe Matsch und ich habe eine Ausrede wenn ich schieben muss!!!!


----------



## Sturmvogel (25. Februar 2011)

Was heißt eigentlich bei Euch langsam? Würde mich nämlich auch mal gern bei so ner Tour einklinken. Muss nämlich auch langsam mal den Hintern vom Sofa auf den Sattel bekommen, wenn ich fit in die Saison starten will. Momentan ist selbst waagerecht noch zuviel Steigung


----------



## on any sunday (25. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre zwar schon seit Jahrzehnten ohne Tacho, aber langsam dürfte so 10 km/h im Schnitt sein. Problematisch ist halt, das die Höhenmeter auch bei langsamer Fahrt nicht weniger werden.


----------



## yogi71 (25. Februar 2011)

Echt nicht! Das ist aber doof


----------



## Juppidoo (25. Februar 2011)

Sturmvogel schrieb:


> Was heißt eigentlich bei Euch langsam? Würde mich nämlich auch mal gern bei so ner Tour einklinken. Muss nämlich auch langsam mal den Hintern vom Sofa auf den Sattel bekommen, wenn ich fit in die Saison starten will. Momentan ist selbst waagerecht noch zuviel Steigung



Langsam heißt in den meisten Fällen schon langsam. Aber wie Mr. sunday schreibt hat er seit Jahren keinen Tacho. Es ist somit mehr eine gefühlte Langsamkeit. Die Tourlänge kann sich auch bei langsaaamer Fahrt schnell ändern Die ist etwas ;-) variabel. Licht kann nie Schaden.

Kann leider nicht, hab momentan kein gutes Licht sonst würd ich gern mal wieder mitfahren.

Bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. Februar 2011)

Es wird langsam, ich bin ja da und bremse!


----------



## Enrgy (25. Februar 2011)

Kann leider auch nicht am Sonntag mit Sonntag, Regierung hat Burzeltach.


----------



## yogi71 (25. Februar 2011)

Schade!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar schon seit Jahrzehnten ohne Tacho, aber langsam dürfte so 10 km/h im Schnitt sein. Problematisch ist halt, das die Höhenmeter auch bei langsamer Fahrt nicht weniger werden.



laber ! als wir damals in den narzissenwiesen waren hatten die armen narzissen keine blüten mehr am stengel vor lauter fahrtwind


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Februar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> laber ! als wir *damals* in den narzissenwiesen waren hatten die armen narzissen keine blüten mehr am stengel vor lauter fahrtwind


 

damals richtig erkannt und wegduck

ich hab noch keine freigabe von der Frau Kanzlerin


----------



## jokomen (25. Februar 2011)

Damals waren die Blüten auch schlapp, die fielen sogar bei mir ab.


----------



## Sturmvogel (25. Februar 2011)

Bei mir fallen höchsten die Beine ab... Mein Freerider muss unbedingt abspecken. Oder besser ich (ist billiger)... 

Zum Thema Licht: Das qualifiziert mich wohl. Hab zur Zeit nur ne Stadtfunzel am Start. Die reicht mal graaaad so für Nacht-wie-Tag-Boulevards.


----------



## yogi71 (25. Februar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> laber ! als wir damals in den narzissenwiesen waren hatten die armen narzissen keine blüten mehr am stengel vor lauter fahrtwind



Dat war wohl im Herbst!


----------



## Pete04 (26. Februar 2011)

Da postier' ich mich mit Familisch inne Büsche - kann ja nur ein rechtes Spektakulum werden (für's Logbuch - bringe paar Narzissen mit, jahreszeitlich bedingt nur Topfpflanzen...) www.echtes-kino-ist-teurer...


----------



## on any sunday (26. Februar 2011)

Bei 99 Prozent Regenwahrscheinlichkeit und 5 Grad geht meine Motivation gegen 0. Deswegen wird der morgige Termin auf trockenere Zeiten verlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (26. Februar 2011)

hab extra den Tscheschen geputzt und neue Bremshebel verpasst!


----------



## Sturmvogel (26. Februar 2011)

Schade. Hätte mich auch gern im Schlamm gesuhlt...


----------



## on any sunday (3. März 2011)

Das sieht diesmal deutlich sonniger aus. Winterspeckmußweg Runde über die schönsten Trails, die das bergische Hochland zu bieten hat, dürfte so ca. 45 km km lang und 900 HM hoch werden.

Start am 06.03. um 13:00 Uhr in Burscheid, guckst du hier.


----------



## yogi71 (4. März 2011)

..........und ich bin erkältet! Mist!


----------



## Axel_ (4. März 2011)

... ich bin nicht erkältet ... aber das ganze WE in der Eifel 

Gruß und viel Spaß im Bergischen 
Axel


----------



## thoni (5. März 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das sieht diesmal deutlich sonniger aus. Winterspeckmußweg Runde über die schönsten Trails, die das bergische Hochland zu bieten hat, dürfte so ca. 45 km km lang und 900 HM hoch werden.
> 
> Start am 06.03. um 13:00 Uhr in Burscheid, guckst du hier.



Hallo,

würde mich der Runde ja gerne mal anschließen, falls sie denn zustandekommt. Wie schaut's denn so aus?

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## on any sunday (5. März 2011)

Schaut sonnig aus.


----------



## on any sunday (6. März 2011)

So, neuer Leichtpanzer fertig, noch was Feintuning und dann probieren, was er kann.





Aber morgen wird eine kleine Rennradtour gefahren.................................................................................................................mit der KTM.


----------



## Handlampe (6. März 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So, neuer Leichtpanzer fertig, noch was Feintuning und dann probieren, was er kann.



Schicke Gerätschaft, Micha.

Also mir gefällt's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (10. März 2011)

Junger Mann oder Frau zum Mitreisen gesucht. 

Hatte vor im Zeitraum vom 19.03. bis 03.04. ca. 8 Tage ins Vinschgau zu fahren. Vielleicht hat eine/r kurzfristig Zeit und Lust langsame Altherrentouren im hoffentlich sonnigen Trailparadies zu drehen. Abends wäre dann gepflegtes speisen und parlieren angesagt. Ortskenntnisse sind vorhanden, was nicht immer ein Vorteil sein muß.


----------



## Pardus (12. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, Hallo Michael,

ich wäre so um 13:00 in Burscheid um eine langsame Winterspeck-Muss-Weg Runde zu drehen,,, 
Wenn einer Lust hat kann er sich ja melden. 0172 - 24 achtundachtzig 246


Grüße
Guido


----------



## Manni (12. März 2011)

Pardus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich wäre so um 13:00 in Burscheid um eine langsame Winterspeck-Muss-Weg Runde zu drehen,,,
> Wenn einer Lust hat kann er sich ja melden. 0172 - 24 achtundachtzig 246
> ...



War ne top Runde Guido, auch ohne den Hausherrn 

Viele Grüße,
Manfred


----------



## on any sunday (12. März 2011)

Hallo Mädels, der Hausherr musste in den Dutch Mountains nach dem Rechten sehen, war aber irgendwie nicht sein Tag. Keine Kondition, keine Fahrzeugbeherrschung und der Winterspeck macht auch noch keine Anzeichen abzuhauen.


----------



## on any sunday (13. März 2011)

Klassiker Wochenende.

Der übliche Schmarrn aus dem Kaminzimmer des Steinerberghauses.


----------



## on any sunday (18. März 2011)

*Nach so viel Eifel wieder etwas Bergisches am Sunday.*

Rund um Kürten (K-Weg) ab Altenberg

Geboten wird als Einstieg ein Teil der guten alten Dhünntalsperre, danach wird ein K gekauft und diesem auf allen möglichen und unmöglichen Gegenständen über Berg und Tal gefolgt. Sollte die Buchstabenjagd erfolgreich gewesen sein, trifft man wieder auf die Talsperre und darf als Nachtisch lecker Trail am Stück verspeisen. 

Gefahren wird meist auf Waldwegen, etwas Asphalt und ein paar Trails sind auch dabei. Technisch nicht so herausfordernd, dafür schöne Blicke ins Bergische Hochland.

Streckenlänge: ca. 60 km, ca. 1300 Hm, gefühlte Hm können davon deutlich abweichen.

Jäger des K


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (24. März 2011)

Hallöschen,

plane eine Tour an der Ahr am Sonntag, da am Samstag das Wetter nicht mitspielen wird (bis jetzt zumindest).

Start in Resch -> Seibahntrail, Steinerberg, Schrock, Rech, und wenn noch Lust ist Krausberg und Alfred Dahm Trail.

So der Plan...

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Pardus (26. März 2011)

Wie gesagt, wenn einer Lust hat.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11528

Grüße
Guido


----------



## on any sunday (4. April 2011)

Hülfe, bin irgendwie auf dem Weg ins Vinschgau falsch abgebogen und dann dort gelandet. 





Wo ist das? Und mein Mitfahrer kennt wie immer keine Gnade.


----------



## Enrgy (4. April 2011)

Ligurische Finalküste? 
Auf jeden habt ihr naturalemente besseres Wetter als hier, aber das ist ja meist in ganz D südlich von uns so  
Viel Spaß noch, laß dich nicht so Quälen!


----------



## Langenfelder (4. April 2011)

abgebogen wohl nicht, nur die eine oder mehrere Abfahrten verpasst.
Hoffentlich must du Schwitzen.


----------



## on any sunday (4. April 2011)

Knapp daneben, um ca. 1000 km südwestlich, mittem im Meer. Herrlich, nur mal kurz mit dem Staubwedel drüber.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2011)

Quatsch, der Herr Sonntag hat an dem Bildchen ganz schön rumretuschiert, nur leider die hohe Acht ganz rechts im Bild vergessen


----------



## yogi71 (4. April 2011)

Hat der es gut, der Herr Sonntag!


----------



## Pardus (4. April 2011)

Viel Spaß auf Malle ...

Grüße
Guido


----------



## route61 (4. April 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ca. 4 km West-Nordwestlich von Cala Mesquida, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axel_ (4. April 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hülfe, bin irgendwie auf dem Weg ins Vinschgau falsch abgebogen und dann dort gelandet.
> 
> Wo ist das? Und mein Mitfahrer kennt wie immer keine Gnade.



Ja, ja, jetzt sind die beiden Raser auf Malle. Viel Spaß und Gruß an Dirk.

Axel


----------



## on any sunday (6. April 2011)

Na ja, Racer ist wohl etwas übertrieben, hättest uns mal Sa Calobra rauf erleben sollen. Aber ansonsten war das gestern eine heftige, aber traumhafte Runde.





Da haben wir noch gelacht.





Hier immer noch.





Und hier erst.





Und hier ein höchst erfreuter Dirk.

Das es keine Bilder von dem traumhaften Küstentrail und der Auffahrt nach Sa Calobra gibt, könnte am reinen Überlebenskampf bis zur einbrechenden Dunkelheit gelegen haben.

Übrigens, schonmal den Unterschied zwischen deutschen und englischen Wanderen gemerkt?

Kommentar Deutsch: Muß das sein? Englisch: Go for it!

Heute war leider nur Powerpooling angesagt und eine kleine Hausrunde zur Madonna de Canabis. Unterwegs wurde sich noch ein Luxustörtchen gegönnt





und sich um die Muschies gekümmert.


----------



## Axel_ (6. April 2011)

Sehr schön. Lasst es euch gut gehen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## on any sunday (8. April 2011)

Immer noch eklige Sonne, karibische Gewässer und staubige Trails, nicht schön. 

Auf besonderen Wunsch eines Sponsors.





Auf dem heiligen Berg der Dackelschneider


----------



## SFA (9. April 2011)

Übrigens, schonmal den Unterschied zwischen deutschen und englischen Wanderen gemerkt?

Kommentar Deutsch: Muß das sein? Englisch: Go for it!
Was für ein kultureller Unterschied! Die einen sind die Verhinderer, die anderen die Aufgeschlossenen! Deutsche sind in dieser Hinsicht einfach peinlich!
Aber die Tour muss echt klasse gewesen sein, den Fotos nach zu urteilen!


----------



## on any sunday (9. April 2011)

Soderle, bald ist es wieder Aus mit Lustig auf Mallorca. Heute bei sommerlichen Temperaturen leider wieder eine Traumtour fast ohne  Bilder, wenns am Schönsten ist will man halt fahren und nicht knipsen. Rauf nach Kloster Luc, ich als Gedenkdackelschneiderstrassenauffahrt, Herr Mercy testete die möglichen Geländevarianten, mein Job war auf jeden Fall schneller. Es folgte eine Traumabfahrt Richtung Pollenca





erst XC tauglich, dann wirds grober





entwickelt sich zur natürlichen Achterbahn mit gefühlten tausend Anliegern und endet als Freireitsteinmassaker.

Nach Spaß folgt Ernst, eine heiße Straßenauffahrt wieder bis zur bekannten Tankstelle, dann nur noch 250 HM über gröbsten Schotter, dafür 700 HM abwärts über selbigen durch feine Schlucht. Danach GasGas, Essen gibbet nur bis 20:30 Uhr. So ein Stress.


----------



## Enrgy (9. April 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Danach GasGas, Essen gibbet nur bis 20:30 Uhr. So ein Stress.



Mit ner GasGas sollte das doch kein Problem sein...


----------



## SFA (10. April 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Soderle, bald ist es wieder Aus mit Lustig auf Mallorca. Heute bei sommerlichen Temperaturen leider wieder eine Traumtour fast ohne  Bilder, wenns am Schönsten ist will man halt fahren und nicht knipsen. Rauf nach Kloster Luc, ich als Gedenkdackelschneiderstrassenauffahrt, Herr Mercy testete die möglichen Geländevarianten, mein Job war auf jeden Fall schneller. Es folgte eine Traumabfahrt Richtung Pollenca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht nach diesem Trail hier aus: http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_anderswo/mallorca/roadtrip/2_tag___lluc/
Oder liege ich da falsch? Viel Spaß noch!!


----------



## on any sunday (10. April 2011)

Das klingt verdächtig danach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2011)

Fazit: Biketechnisch ist die Insel der Stille eine Reise wert, urlaubstechnisch sowieso.
Danke an Herrn Gnade für die relaxte Begleitung und örtlichen Tourkenntnisse sowie an Rockn & Gol für den Soundtrack zur Insel. Das Schlusswort überlasse ich den Engländern: Go for it.


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2011)

habter aber auch schwein gehabt mitm wetter. anfang april sah das da mitunter schon gaaaanz anders aus 

jaja, die engländer. links auto fahren, motorradrennen um ne ganze insel, erfinder des trialsports, wie kann man da was gegen fahrräder im gelände haben. aber hauptsache, hier ist alles zer-regelt


----------



## on any sunday (27. April 2011)

So, kleiner Ost(er)ausflug nach Bärlin und Brandenburg beendet.

Scheen wars und einsam wars



_____



kulturig wars und und natürlich staubig. 



_____






*und weil es hier nicht mehr so staubig ist, motorlos am Samstag ab Burscheid:

Lockere Runde über die schönsten Trails, die das bergische Hochland zu bieten hat, dürfte so ca. 55 km km lang und 1200 HM hoch werden.

Anmelden zur Abstaubertour*


----------



## Axel_ (28. April 2011)

Moin Micha,

am Samstag wird noch einmal in Schouven-Duiveland eine Langstrecken-Runde gedreht. Auf das es nicht allzu windig ist.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## sun909 (28. April 2011)

...schade schade, am Samstag ist TT-Umzug 

Na dann hoffe ich mal auf einen neuen Termin; euch viel Spaß!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Pardus (28. April 2011)

Hallo Micha,

habe mich mal angemeldet.

Könnte nur sein, dass ich es nicht bis 13:00 schaffe, da ich vormittags bei meiner Tante zum Geburtstagsfrühstück eingeladen bin. Wenn ich es nicht schaffe melde ich mich bei Dir.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...schade schade, am Samstag ist TT-Umzug
> sun909



Schade, schade............ich hoffe, das Pack zieht ganz weit weg. 

Guido, ich habe den Start mal tantenfreundlich auf 14.00 Uhr gelegt.


----------



## Pardus (28. April 2011)

das sollte dann passen 

schon ne Idee wo es hin geht?


----------



## on any sunday (29. April 2011)

Ich hatte so an die üblichen öden Trails entlang des eifrigen Bachs gedacht, dann irgendwo Richtung Dhünn hoch, runter, hoch, runter, um dann an der sperrigen Dhünn wieder Richtung Start zu trödeln, laaaangweilig.


Falls einer am Sonntag Lust hat, woanders zu bergischen:

Fahrt in den Mai rund um Lindar.

Es geht über den Hölzer Kopf, an den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über fiese Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn. Eine Berg- und Talfahrt führt uns zu Schloss Gimborn, ab da fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen und Ruine Eibach vorbei und landen irgendwann wieder auf dem Höhenrücken oberhalb von Lindlar. Als Abschluß folgt ein mockiges Steinfeld mit gebrückten Singletrail, sehr lecker.

Anmeldung Mairunde


----------



## on any sunday (6. Mai 2011)

Ahrtaltrails am Sunday mit Sunday

Auf verschlungenen Pfaden durchs Ahrgebirge, das Tempo wird gemässigt sein, fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten sind vorhanden und werden mit Vorsatz eingebaut. Es sollen ca. 50 km und 1200 Hm vernichtet werden. 

Anmeldung sommerlicher Ahrausflug


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2011)

Autobahn A1 wird gesperrt, da lass ich doch lieber den Ausflug an die Ahr.

Bleibe im Land und fahre ab Burscheid um die Dhünntalsperre. 

Falls einer  mitfahren möchte: Sperrenumrunder


----------



## Pardus (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Micha, Hallo Mann,

wie schaut es mit einer Runde durchs Ahrtal aus am Samstag.

Die Wetterprognose für Sonntag werden immer schlechter, http://www.wetter.info/17744806,tab=5,pid=S105130, und mir würde der Samstag auch besser ins Programm passen?

@Manni - vielleicht kannst Du ja Deinen Transalpclub mitbringen...

Grüße
Guido


----------



## on any sunday (26. Mai 2011)

*Rureifel Sightseeing mit Herrn Sonntag am Sonntag.*

Großes Trailkino in der frühsommerlichen Rureifel. Auf dem Rundkurs zwischen Großhau und Roetgen nehmen wir fast alle Trails mit, die einem vor die Linse kommen. Der Vorfilm beschert uns allerdings erst etwas Warmradeln nach Brandberg, um sich dann trailig ins Kalltal zu stürzen. 

Das verlassen wir erst wieder Richtung Kalltalsperre, meistern den langen Anstieg Richtung Jägerhaus und biegen dann unvermittelt ab, um in Grabenkämpfe verwickelt zu werden. Ein Brötgen in Roetgen ist immer drin, der Nordwanderweg spuckt uns in Vicht wieder aus und es geht aufwärts Richtung Wehebachtalsperre. 

Das letzte Trailhighlight ist kaum zu Ende, da ist auch schon der Endspurt angesagt.

Kinobesucher sollten in der Lage sein ca. 70 km und 1300 Hm zu bewältigen. 

Die Veranstaltung findet nur bei eingetragenen Teilnehmern und Trockenheit statt.

Ab Köln Nord wäre eine Mitfahrgelegenheit vorhanden.

Kinoeintritt hier


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Mai 2011)

Mist kann am Sonntag mit dem Herrn Sontag nich mitfahren dabei  würd gern


----------



## on any sunday (1. Juni 2011)

*Rureifel Vatertagsausflug miit Herrn Sonntag*

Großes Trailkino in der frühsommerlichen Rureifel. Auf dem Rundkurs zwischen Großhau und Roetgen nehmen wir fast alle Trails mit, die einem vor die Linse kommen. Der Vorfilm beschert uns allerdings erst etwas Warmradeln nach Brandberg, um sich dann trailig ins Kalltal zu stürzen.

Das verlassen wir erst wieder Richtung Kalltalsperre, meistern den langen Anstieg Richtung Jägerhaus und biegen dann unvermittelt ab, um in Grabenkämpfe verwickelt zu werden. Ein Brötgen in Roetgen ist immer drin, der Nordwanderweg spuckt uns in Vicht wieder aus und es geht aufwärts Richtung Wehebachtalsperre.

Das letzte Trailhighlight ist kaum zu Ende, da ist auch schon der Endspurt angesagt.

Kinobesucher sollten in der Lage sein ca. 70 km und 1300 Hm zu bewältigen.*

Eintritt Vatertagskino


----------



## Axel_ (1. Juni 2011)

Moin Micha,

statt der Rureifel haben wir die Vulkaneifel im Programm 

Gruß und viel Spaß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (1. Juni 2011)

Axel_ schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> 
> statt der Rureifel haben wir die Vulkaneifel im Programm
> 
> ...


 
Hab mich jetzt mal (hier) angemeldet, damit Herr Sonntag nicht auf "dumme Gedanken" kommt und auf Vulkaneifel umschwenkt . 

Ich hoffe sehr, es klappt bei mir.


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juni 2011)

Mist Micha,
wir haben morgen auch schon geplant! 
Jürgen


----------



## route61 (2. Juni 2011)

Trafen sich am 02. Juni vier junge Männer über 30, Detelf, Michael, Oliver und ich zu einem ...


on any sunday schrieb:


> *Rureifel Vatertagsausflug mit Herrn Sonntag*
> 
> Großes Trailkino in der frühsommerlichen Rureifel.



Und das bei herrlichem Wetter: Sonnenschein ca. 20 °C



on any sunday schrieb:


> Auf dem Rundkurs zwischen Großhau und Roetgen nehmen wir fast alle Trails mit, die einem vor die Linse kommen. Der Vorfilm beschert uns allerdings erst etwas Warmradeln nach Brandberg, um sich dann trailig ins Kalltal zu stürzen.


Genau so kam es 


on any sunday schrieb:


> Das verlassen wir erst wieder Richtung Kalltalsperre,


Vorher haben wir noch einen unbeabsichtigten Abstecher hoch nach
Vossenack gemacht, der aber nur mit 105 Hm und ca. 3,4 km zu Buche schlug.







on any sunday schrieb:


> meistern den langen Anstieg Richtung Jägerhaus


mit 570 m der höchste Punkt der Tour mit herrlicher Aussicht auf das Aachen-Indener Land. So ungefähr:







on any sunday schrieb:


> und biegen dann unvermittelt ab, um in Grabenkämpfe verwickelt zu werden.


Um den Einzugsbereich ihrer Trinkwassertalsperren zu vergrößern und das Wasser der anderen Bächlein noch einzusammeln, bauten die Aachener Wasserwerke Kanäle mit Dämmen an die Hänge um das Wasser in die Talsperren zu leiten. Diese Dämme sind schmal aber sehr häufig mit Steinen, Wurzeln und allem, was MTBers Herz höher schlagen läßt, besetzt. Steigung bzw. Gefälle sind sehr gering. Aber die Dinger sind lang ... eine spezielle Erfahrung.


on any sunday schrieb:


> Ein Brötgen in Roetgen ist immer drin,


oder belgische Fritten oder Hamburger auf der anderen Straßenseite (Belgien).


on any sunday schrieb:


> der Nordwanderweg spuckt uns in Vicht wieder aus und es geht aufwärts Richtung Wehebachtalsperre.


Der Trail von Zweifall nach Vicht war nicht wirklich in gutem Zustand. Nach Holzfällarbeiten liegen immer noch ca. 20 Bäume und unzählige Äste über dem Trail und er ist auch schon etwas zugewachsen, also nichtmehr zu empfehlen. Flowig ist anders 

Die Trails am Ende der Tour haben uns dafür aber mehr als entschädigt.


on any sunday schrieb:


> Das letzte Trailhighlight ist kaum zu Ende, da ist auch schon der Endspurt angesagt.
> 
> Kinobesucher sollten in der Lage sein ca. 70 km und 1300 Hm zu bewältigen. ...



Am Ende waren es aber doch 80 km und 1560 Hm, bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 13,7 km/h aber kein Problem.
Keinem war es zu schnell oder zu langsam, jedenfalls hat sich niemand beschwert und die Stimmung war Klasse. Da komme ich gerne wieder mit.
Großes Lob an Micha! Nach so langer Zeit eine so lange Tour aus dem Kopf ohne Navi zu guiden, finde ich eine reife Leistung 
Vielen Dank für die Einladung!


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Nach so langer Zeit eine so lange Tour aus dem Kopf ohne Navi zu guiden, finde ich eine reife Leistung
> Vielen Dank für die Einladung!



Der alte Mann hat die Gräben und Trails schließlich damals in grauer Vorzeit mitgebaut, sowas prägt sich ein


----------



## route61 (3. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der alte Mann hat die Gräben und Trails schließlich damals in grauer Vorzeit mitgebaut, sowas prägt sich ein




Bei den anderen wußte ich, daß sie über 35 sind, wegen Micha habe ich "30" geschrieben, da war ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## on any sunday (3. Juni 2011)

Immer gut wenn man seinen eigenen Berichterstatter dabei hat. So drüsch war es auf der Runde noch nie, vollkommen ungewohnt. Ideales Wetter und erfrischend bollerwagenfrei.


----------



## Pardus (3. Juni 2011)

Hat einer Lust am Samstag mit ins Ahrtal zu kommen?

Nur ein bisschen hoch und runter fahren...

Als Start würde ich den Parkplatz vorm Hotel in Rech vorschlagen, da der Parkplatz hinter der Brücke in letzter Zeit immer so voll war.

Wie schaut es aus?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## on any sunday (27. Juli 2011)

Sooo, knapp 2 Monate später wird der Wunsch von Herrn Pardus erhört, er hat am Samschtag einen Termin eingestellt. Es wird wie immer trailig werden, gehobene Fahrtechnik sollte vorhanden sein, irgendwelche Protektoren sind aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. Höhenmeter werden auf jeden Fall gesammelt, mindestens 1000 könnten am Ende im Höhemesser erscheinen.


----------



## Pardus (1. August 2011)

War doch eine nette Runde, vielleicht nur ein bisschen zu kalt für diese Jahreszeit.

1250 hm / 38 km

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. August 2011)

Kannst ja mitm Eddy morgen nochmal fahren, da isses dann auch wärmer...


----------



## Pardus (1. August 2011)

ganz so flexibel bin ich leider noch nicht


----------



## route61 (1. August 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Kannst ja mitm Eddy morgen nochmal fahren, da isses dann auch wärmer...



Das Rentenalter ist leider rauf, statt runter gesetzt worden.


----------



## on any sunday (5. August 2011)

Und wieder spare ich mir eigene Worte, Bergische Sonntagsausfahrt mit dem Bändiger der Dezibel.


----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2011)

*Bergisches Land Sightseeing am Samstag. *

Ab Burscheid geht es trailig bis Opladen, dann über die üblichen Trails in die Wupperberge, auf und ab Richtung Eifgental, eventuell noch zur Dhünntalsperre, um sich dann bis Altenberg richtig dreckig zu machen. Es werden so ca. 60 km und 1200 Hm erwartet.

Mitkucker hier eintragen


----------



## on any sunday (14. August 2011)

Garantiert staubig und regenfrei, sehenswerte Doku in der Flimmerkiste Dust to Glory, Baja 1000 bei Servus TV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. August 2011)

*schmatz lechz sabber*


----------



## supasini (15. August 2011)

und nächsten Sonntag kommt die Doku "Klunkers" 
hab mir gestern dann erstmal "Highwater" reingezogen: mehr als empfehlenswert


----------



## on any sunday (21. August 2011)

So ein Pech, gestern den ganzen Sommer auf dem Moped in Belgien verbracht. Mist.  Passend zum Thema habe ich noch was auf meiner Festplatte gefunden Moped Westalpencross


----------



## on any sunday (23. August 2011)

Vorsicht, Traditionsveranstaltung.

Nordeifelcross Blankenheim-Düren am 28.08.2011

Start am Bahnhofparkplatz in Blankenheim/Wald um 9:45 Uhr

Wir folgen dem Wanderweg 12 (Eifelsteig, AE, offener Pfeil), ein Singeltrail, wird aber bald zum normalen Forstweg. Dank des Burgenweges wird es aber wieder trailiger, vorbei an Burg Reifferscheid und Hellenthal geht es auf und ab, über Forstwege bis zur Oleftalsperre. Kurz danach erreicht man den höchsten Punkt der Tour. Downhill ins malerische Perlenbachtal, auf schmaleren Wegen erreicht man die Perlenbachtalsperre. 

Nach der Talsperre gehts auf Singeltrails und schmalen Forstwegen oberhalb von Monschau entlang der Rur bis Hammer. Bisher der beste und schönste Teil der Strecke. In Hammer am Campingplatz ist eine wohlverdiente Pause geplant. Weiter durchs Tal bis Einruhr, dann an der Rurtalsperre entlang bis zum heftigen Anstieg Richtung Schmidt. Es folgt ein schöner Downhill ins Kalltal. Hier kann man sich in Zerkall  entscheiden, ob man die Rurtalbahn entert und Düren per Schiene erreicht oder auch noch den Rest per Rad erledigt.

Nach Bewältigung des letzten Anstieges wird Großhau erreicht und bis Düren ist fast nur noch rollen angesagt.

Ende am Bahnhof in Düren.


Bewegte Impressionen, Bilder und Kommentare der letzten Veranstaltungen:

Eifelcross 2006

Eifelcross 2007

Eifelcross 2008

Eifelcross 2009

Eifelcross 2010

Die Tourdaten, ca. 120 km, ca. 2000 HM, ca. 8 Stunden reine Fahrzeit.

Ich starte am Bahnhof in Köln West mit dem RB11407.

Anmeldung Eifelcrosser


----------



## route61 (26. August 2011)

Klingt sehr verlockend! Ist mir leider zu weit :-(

Nicht die Tour, sondern die Anfahrt. Bin zur Zeit ca. 950 km südlicher und versuche hier, meine Technik zu verbessern. Wenn's klappt, fahr' ich den Mt. Ventoux hinunter.

Viel Spaß und vielleicht nächstes Jahr!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. August 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Klingt sehr verlockend! Ist mir leider zu weit :-(
> 
> Nicht die Tour, sondern die Anfahrt. Bin zur Zeit ca. 950 km südlicher und versuche hier, meine Technik zu verbessern. Wenn's klappt, fahr' ich den Mt. Ventoux hinunter.
> 
> Viel Spaß und vielleicht nächstes Jahr!



Am besten du gehst schonmal aus den klickies


----------



## on any sunday (27. August 2011)

Falls sich doch einer nach Blankenheim verirren wollte, lieber nicht, ich habe eine dicken Hals, rein medizinisch gesehen.  Fällt also aus.


----------



## on any sunday (24. September 2011)

Morgen ist Sonntag, deshalb bei feinsten Wetter ab Burscheid.

Lockere Runde über die schönsten Trails, die das bergische Hochland zu bieten hat, dürfte so ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch werden.

Sonntagsfahrer


----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2011)

Angesichts des verspäteten Sommerwetters gönne ich mir ein laaanges Wochende vom 29.09 bis 03.10. Hat vielleicht einer den selben dummen Gedanken gehabt?

Ziel wäre der Pfälzer Wald, der Harz oder die belgischen Ardennen. Übernachtung doch lieber in festen Gebäuden, da es Nachts doch schon reichlich abkühlt.

Falls sich keine Mitfahrer einfinden, muss ich wohl wieder den CO2 Ausstoß fördern. Also tut was für die Umwelt.


----------



## route61 (26. September 2011)

Sorry Micha,

mein Urlaub ist gerade vorbei :-(

Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.



schraeg schrieb:


> Am besten du gehst schonmal aus den klickies









Ich hab sogar die Originalpedale montiert.

Und dann erstmal in die Montagne de Vaucluse (ca. 600 m).





Und das nächste Ziel ins Visier genommen (Mt. Ventoux).





Leider beim Abstieg über den Lenker abgestiegen und Handgelenk verstaucht. Die Tour habe ich noch zu Ende gefahren, aber zum Mt. Ventoux kam es nicht mehr, worüber der Freund eigentlich auch ganz froh war, weil der kein gutes Bike hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (28. September 2011)

Hier schon einmal ein Tourvorschlag zum Start in die besinnliche Jahreszeit - was uns aber nicht abhalten soll, unsinniges Zeugs zu labern .

Zum Beginn der Adventszeit geht es durch die Täler von Naaf, Agger und Wenigerbach.

Zum Abschluss wird der "Seelscheder Chresmaat" besucht. Ein kleiner aber feiner Weihnachtsmarkt rund um die evangelische Kirche in Seelscheid.

Die genaue Streckenführung wird erst festgelegt, wenn wir zuverlässig genügend Matschlöcher finden können .

Zur Anmeldung -> hier

Gruß Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (14. Oktober 2011)

Leckerer Indianer Sommer. Der sollte nicht ungenutzt bleiben.

Lockere Runde ab Burscheid über die schönsten Trails, die das bergische Hochland zu bieten hat, dürfte so ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch werden.

Indianer !!!


----------



## on any sunday (20. Oktober 2011)

Bergische Überraschungstour am Samschtag ab Burscheid, der Trail ist das Ziel, könnte ums große Wasser gehen, in die Wupperberge oder was mir sonst so einfällt. Dürfte so ca. 50 km km lang und 1000 HM hoch werden.

Anmeldung Überraschte


----------



## Axel_ (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Micha,

ich bin das ganze WE in der sonnigen Eifel 

Gruß
Axel


----------



## on any sunday (25. Oktober 2011)

Wiedermal etwas offtopic, aber angeblich sollen sich hier doch ein paar Leute fürs etwas entferntes Reisen, Motorspocht und Fotos interessieren.

Blick von der Homebase




Nova Scotia-Home-004 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Fortschrittliches, kanadisches Spielzeug, 5 Liter Auto und Mountainbikes mit Motor




Nova Scotia-Moped-015 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Beim spielen




Nova Scotia-Moped-007 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Normales Sightseeing mit dem SUV zum Hyundai Mietpreis




Nova Scotia-Fundy Shore-011 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Wandern mit Bären, Koyoten und Elchen




Nova Scotia-Cape Breton-018 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ein etwas anderer Stonemantrail




Nova Scotia-Cape Breton-030 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Verirrte Möwe




Nova Scotia-Cape Breton-033 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Nice View




Nova Scotia-Cape Breton-044 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Wasser weg




Nova Scotia-Fundy Shore-022 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Mutter aller Leuchtürme




Nova Scotia-Peggys Cove-028 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

4 aus 5




Nova Scotia-Fundy Shore-001 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Fotokunst




Nova Scotia-Peggys Cove-041 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


Meer Fotos gibt es hier.


----------



## Vertexto (25. Oktober 2011)

Der Micha.......
Na mal wieder Bilder ge Googelt um uns an der Nase ziehen ????!!!!
Pa, wer sollte denn da neidisch werden.....


Ja, ich geb ja zu,ich bin neidisch und wie

Trotzdem hätest Du mich irgendwie ins Handgepäck schmuggeln können oder?

Wir sehen uns
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Miss Neandertal (26. Oktober 2011)

Tach Herr Sonntag,

whau, schöne Fotos

Bin überrascht, dass du bei den "Trailjunkies" dabei sein möchtest - werde ein gutes Wort beim Meister für die einlegen, dass er dich aufnimmt.

Bis bald
Ciao
Annette


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2011)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Trotzdem hätest Du mich irgendwie ins Handgepäck schmuggeln können oder?
> 
> Wir sehen uns
> Gruß
> Gerd



Du wärst aufgefallen, glaub mir. Die Kanadier haben mich beim Zoll zweimal lang interviewt. Wo ich hin will? Wie, deutsche Hausbesitzer? Warum so wenig Stempel im Reisepass? Verbotene Sachen auf meinem Netbook? Ich doch nicht.  ........... Was ich mit 3 GPS Geräten will? Was die merkwürdigen Klamotten und die Ausrüstung soll? Dirt Bike, what else! Ich glaube, da hätte ein Gerd das Faß zum überlaufen gebracht. 

Hatten wohl Angst, das ich nicht wieder ausreise. Allerdings keine Gefahr, sehr schöne Gegend zum Ausleben jeglicher Outdooraktivitäten zu Lande und zu Wasser, sehr nette, relaxte Einheimische..... Rest ist halt der typische amerikanische Lebensstil, Tempolimit auf der Straße  ..... Dafür bin ich zu wenig Kulturbanause und zuviel europäisch angehaucht.

Obwohl, eine sonntägliche Mopedrunde, von Sightseeing bis WM mäßigen Auf- und Abfahrten etc.., ohne große Einschränkungen, von zu Hause aus. Sundowner auf der Veranda mit warmen, toten Tieren, Hopfenkaltschale, einheimischen Wein und schwirrenden Kolibris. Mmhhh, wird bestimmt auch langweilig,.................................................................................................red ich mir ein.


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2011)

Lecker!
Da braucht man aber definitif noch ein *Neidville*...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Lecker!
> Da braucht man aber definitif noch ein *Neidville*...



genau, würde da auch eher ein Cannondale nehmen


----------



## on any sunday (27. Oktober 2011)

Don`t ride dead horses.


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2011)

Mal was ontopic. Herbscht ist bei dem Wetter doch die schönste Jahreszeit, quasi Altmännersommer an uralten hidden Trails, sehr fein.




Ferschweiler 2011-1728a von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Ferschweiler 2011 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Ferschweiler 2011 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Ferschweiler 2011 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Ferschweiler 2011 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


----------



## Axel_ (30. Oktober 2011)

Die Felsen kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor 

Gruß
Axel


----------



## jokomen (30. Oktober 2011)

Genau, ich weiss noch ganz genau. wie ich die Felsen dort hingerollt habe und die Miss und der Micha das Moos dort drangeklebt haben.


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2011)

Das ist voll gelogen, weder die Miss noch Herr Bonsai ist so groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (30. Oktober 2011)

abgerechnet wird am Ende des Winterpokals!!!


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> abgerechnet wird am Ende des Winterpokals!!!



echt? gibts für meine punkte irgendwas anderes außer mißtrauen?


----------



## on any sunday (8. November 2011)

Und wieder was offtopices.





Koeln-Erzgebirge-2011-1461 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Koeln-Erzgebirge-2011-1507 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr






Koeln-Erzgebirge-2011-1524 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Koeln-Erzgebirge-2011-1537 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Koeln-Erzgebirge-2011-1545 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Koeln-Erzgebirge-2011-1568 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Koeln-Erzgebirge-2011-1598 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Koeln-Erzgebirge-2011-1613 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Koeln-Erzgebirge-2011-1633 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Koeln-Erzgebirge-2011-1640 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr





Koeln-Erzgebirge-2011-1658 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-01-Stadt-1 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-01-Stadt-6 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-01-Stadt-10 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-01-Stadt-15 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-01-Stadt-18 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-01-Stadt-25 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-01-Stadt-28 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-01-Stadt-38 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-01-Stadt-47 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-01-Stadt-45 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-02-Zoo-3 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-02-Zoo-4 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-02-Zoo-8 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-02-Zoo-10 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-02-Zoo-11 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-02-Zoo-16 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Frankfurt-03-Senck-7 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Zu viel Äppelwoi


----------



## jokomen (9. November 2011)

Hey Micha,

da hast Du ja schöne Fotos mit der kleinen Sony geschossen!  Besonders gefällt mir Dein neues Haustier am Schluß. 

Jetzt aber nix mehr mit Mopped fahren, Kollege, jetzt sind Punkte ohne Motor angesagt!


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Frankfurt-01-Stadt-25 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr



Dieses Bild zum "nine-eleven" gepostet, ein Schelm, der Pöhses dabei denkt...


----------



## on any sunday (9. November 2011)

Highnoon in Nideggen am Samstag. Es geht links und rechts unterhalb der Burg vorbei bis Abenden, dann aufwärts nach Berg, abwärts nach Obermaubach und wieder rauf zum Startpunkt, ca. 35 km und 700 hm.

Hier gehts zum Shootout


----------



## Axel_ (10. November 2011)

Moin Micha,

ich bin Luftlinie etwa 23 km entfernt am gleichen Bach 

Gruß und viel Spaß
Axel


----------



## Miss Neandertal (10. November 2011)

Dann könntet ihr euch ja theoretisch treffen

Wir bleiben hier bei uns in Altenberg, Schöllerhof und so...
Haben abends eine Einladung in D-dorf - wäre zeitlich alles ein wenig knapp und außerdem wollen wir nicht nur im Auto sitzen.

Wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus? Auch Lust und Zeit für ne Rund ab LEV?!

Ciao und jeweils oder auch gemeinsam viel Spaß 

Ciao
Annette


----------



## on any sunday (10. November 2011)

Axel_ schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> 
> ich bin Luftlinie etwa 23 km entfernt am gleichen Bach
> 
> ...



Spaß fällt aus. Transportfahrzeug ist an altersbedingten Gebrechen (3. Gang gängelt nicht mehr, Radlager lagert zu laut, der Heizung ist es zu kalt, der Anlasser lässt sich öfters hängen, TÜV ist auch schon länger fällig) dahingeschieden und wird in den nächsten Tagen fachgerecht entsorgt.


----------



## bonsai.68 (10. November 2011)

Eine Winterpokalrunde 
bin dabei!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (10. November 2011)

Ich eher nicht, s.o., es sei den du holst mich ab.


----------



## bonsai.68 (10. November 2011)

Du wirst doch das kleine Stück nach Leverkusen mit dem Rad fahren können, gibt ordentlich Winterpokalpunkte.


----------



## on any sunday (10. November 2011)

100 km Touren im Winter müssen nicht sein.


----------



## bonsai.68 (10. November 2011)

Also von Dir bis zu den Leverkusnern sind es 17.3 km flach. Da man ja über die Rheinbrücke fahren kann. habs gerade vermessen. soll ich Dir den Track schicken?


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2011)

Na Herr Sonntach, bereuste es schon, dich beim WP angemeldet zu haben?


----------



## bonsai.68 (10. November 2011)

Wieso, der Herr Sonntag steht doch bei uns im Team ganz oben. Ups ich muß den Monitor rumdrehen.


----------



## jokomen (11. November 2011)

Stimmt, jetzt seh ich das auch. Nun aber los, Onkel Sonntag, Punkte sammeln! Wer braucht schon ein Auto.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (11. November 2011)

Kriegst dann auch was Warmes zum Trinken - mit oder ohne Alohol

Ciao
Annette


----------



## on any sunday (12. November 2011)

Lasst mal, lieber die öde Anfahrtszeit in der Bahn verbringen und mal woanders fahren, deshalb:


*Sieghöhenweg Süd am Sunday.*

Auf den Spuren des südlichen Sieghöhenweges von Herchen bis Siegburg.

Mehr oder weniger wird der Markierung (S) gefolgt und gehofft, das man sich irgendwie der Siegmündung nähert. 

Gefahren wird meist auf Waldwegen, Asphalt und ein paar Trails sind auch dabei. Technisch nicht so herausfordernd, dafür schöne Blicke übers Siegtal und die benachbarten Höhenzüge.

Ca. 55 km und 1000 HM sind bis Siegburg zu vernichten.

Es gibt aber auch öfters die Möglichkeit, bei akuter Unlust ins Siegtal abzufahren und per Bahn sein Zuhause oder Auto anzusteuern.

Sieghörer hier eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (16. November 2011)

*Siegsteig von Herchen nach Hennef am Sunday*

Es wird der Siegsteigmarkierung gefolgt und gehofft, das man sich irgendwie der Siegmündung nähert. Strecke ist mir zu ca. 70 Prozent unbekannt, kann also die eine oder andere Schiebepassage vorkommen, sollen aber auch ein paar schöne Trails dabei sein. Navigiert wird per GPS. 

Es sind sind ca. 55 km und 1500 HM bis Hennef zu vernichten, falls noch genügend Tageslicht vorhanden ist, kann man dem Steig auch bis Siegburg folgen. Schau mer mal.

Es gibt aber öfters die Möglichkeit, z.B. bei akuter Unlust oder plötzlichen Konditionsverlust, ins Siegtal abzufahren und per Bahn sein Zuhause oder Auto anzusteuern.

Siegsteiger hier eintragen


----------



## on any sunday (20. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Na Herr Sonntach, bereuste es schon, dich beim WP angemeldet zu haben?



Nö, wieso? Typisches Junkie Bootcamp. Hatte nur damit gerechnet jobmäßig mehr Zeit zu haben, leider böse verrechnet. 

Keinen Bock früh aufzustehen, lieber 4 Stunden große Geländerunde durchs Bergische, leider keine Punkte.


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hatte nur damit gerechnet jobmäßig mehr Zeit zu haben, leider böse verrechnet.



Ja ja, es ist wie in den letzten Kriegswochen, selbst Alte und Kranke werden zum Volkssturm eingezogen, um heutzutage den Euro-Rettunsgschirm zu füllen


----------



## jokomen (21. November 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Keinen Bock früh aufzustehen, lieber 4 Stunden große Geländerunde durchs Bergische, leider keine Punkte.



Wieso, zählt das denn nicht unter alternative Sportarten ?  An dem Ding sind doch auch Pedale dran und Zeit in Bewegung hast Du doch auch gehabt.


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2011)

jokomen schrieb:


> Wieso, zählt das denn nicht unter alternative Sportarten ?  An dem Ding sind doch auch Pedale dran und Zeit in Bewegung hast Du doch auch gehabt.



Richtig

Darüber haben die Trailjunkies sogar mal eine Anleitung gebracht, die derzeit bei Amazon leider vergriffen ist. Wohl dem der eine ergattert hat.





​


----------



## bonsai.68 (21. November 2011)

Ich hätte nie gedacht das der Ratgeber so schnell vergriffen ist.
Ist halt doch noch zu billig gewesen.
Es wird bestimmt eine Neuauflage geben.
Du kannst Uns ja beim Cover unterstützen 

Wenigstens seid Ihr noch auf der ersten Seite im Teamranking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> ...Wenigstens seid Ihr noch auf der ersten Seite im Teamranking



Soll doch keiner sagen, das sich Ehrlichkeit nicht lohnt.


----------



## jokomen (21. November 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Ich hätte nie gedacht das der Ratgeber so schnell vergriffen ist.



Die Erstausgabe ist, auf Nachfrage bei Amazon, noch vor dem offiziellen Erscheinen in sehr großen Stückzahlen direkt im Köln - Bonner Raum vorbestellt und ausgeliefert worden. 

Mich wunderts nicht. Tips von Profis sind normalerweise unbezahlbar.


----------



## Juppidoo (21. November 2011)

Einen Moment, ich hol mal grad die Chips...


Wir sind da gaaaaanz entspannt


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2011)

jokomen schrieb:


> Die Erstausgabe ist, auf Nachfrage bei Amazon, noch vor dem offiziellen Erscheinen in sehr großen Stückzahlen direkt im Köln - Bonner Raum vorbestellt und ausgeliefert worden.
> 
> Mich wunderts nicht. Tips von Profis sind normalerweise unbezahlbar.


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2011)

Juppi, kannste nicht noch ne Extraauflage nachdrucken?


----------



## Juppidoo (21. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Juppi, kannste nicht noch ne Extraauflage nachdrucken?



Gute Idee. Eine Limited Edition für die Teams, die im Ranking auf der ersten Seite stehen läßt sich bestimmt versteigern. Ich fang schon mal an zu drucken...


----------



## Miss Neandertal (23. November 2011)

Ich hätte dann gerne eine Extraauflage für frauenspezifisches Training


----------



## on any sunday (25. November 2011)

Siegsteig von Herchen nach Hennef am Sunday

Es wird der Siegsteigmarkierung gefolgt und gehofft, das man sich irgendwie der Siegmündung nähert. Strecke ist mir zu ca. 70 Prozent unbekannt, kann also die eine oder andere Schiebepassage vorkommen, sollen aber auch ein paar schöne Trails dabei sein. Navigiert wird per GPS. 

Es sind sind ca. 55 km und 1500 HM bis Hennef zu vernichten, falls noch genügend Tageslicht vorhanden ist, kann man dem Steig auch bis Siegburg folgen. Schau mer mal.

Es gibt aber öfters die Möglichkeit, z.B. bei akuter Unlust oder plötzlichen Konditionsverlust, ins Siegtal abzufahren und per Bahn sein Zuhause oder Auto anzusteuern.

Siegsteiger hier eintragen


----------



## Axel_ (25. November 2011)

Mahlzeit Micha,

es geht gleich über's WE ab in die Eifel  , auch wenn das Wetter langsam etwas schlechter wird.

Gruß und viel Spaß
Axel


----------



## on any sunday (28. November 2011)

Da sich tatsächlich ein Mitfahrer für den Siegsteig erwärmen konnte, mußte ich doch früh aufstehen, Mist. War wie vorausgesagt, trailiger Einstieg in Herchen, immer bergauf, bergab, ansonsten konnten ein paar Schiebepassagen dank Elektronikkrempel umfahren werden. Insgesamt hätte es ruhig noch etwas steigiger sein können. Ab Blankenberg kam so komisches feuchtes Zeug vom Himmel, weiss einer was das war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (28. November 2011)

Whau, Herr Sonntag, 6:20 im Sattel ist schon ne Ansage - muss mich jetzt ranhalten, damit du mir nicht davonfährst - punktemäßig, versteht sich


----------



## on any sunday (24. Dezember 2011)

Nachweihnachtliche Bescherung zum Gans-, Stollen- und Marzipanabbau.

Am 26. um 11.00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Honrath.

Trailige Runde rund um Overath mit den üblichen Verdächtigen bei wahrscheinlich erhöhter Matschgefahr. Griffige Reifen mit frischen Stollen und gefühlvolle Bremstechnik sind von Vorteil. Für Anfänger nur bedingt geeignet.

Es dürften so ca. 45 km und 1000 Hm dran glauben.

Stollenvernichter bitte hier eintragen.


----------



## on any sunday (27. Dezember 2011)

Und wie es geschrieben stand, so war es auch. Bei teilweise nieseligen Sonnenschein fuhren zwei Weihnachtsmüde eine Runde durch das durchgeweichte, bergische Modderland. Super Fahrtechniktraining mit doppelten Konditionspunkten.

Gut das der Weihnnachtstyp etwas Leckeres vorbei gebracht hatte.





Einmal Titan in einem Marzocchi Panini und 3 dünne Scheiben mit den besten Videos auf zwei motorisierten Rädern, quasi The Collective auf Steroide. 

Sehen sie den Unterschied.

Frühstücksrunde in unseren Breiten, siehe oben.





Frühstücksrunde ganz woanders, siehe Weihnachtsgabe.

Round the house


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Dezember 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Frühstücksrunde ganz woanders, siehe Weihnachtsgabe.
> 
> Round the house


 

scheint spass zu machen, so ne Frühstückrunde mit dem Moped 
Schade das es bei uns nicht so trockene Trail`s gibt


----------



## [email protected] (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Michael,

danke für die nette schlammige Runde ;-) - das neue Rad ist jetzt auf jeden Fall eingeweiht. Mit den Konditionspunkten kann ich nur unterschreiben, die Reifen waren die ganze Zeit min. 5 cm im Modder eingesunken. Es war auf jeden Fall besser als mit einer Tasse Kaffee und einem leckeren Kuchen vor dem Ofen zu sitzen. Ich freue mich auf die nächste Runde.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (13. Januar 2012)

So, erste Runde in diesem Jahr fängt genauso an, wie das letzte aufgehört hat, eventuell mit ein paar Abweichungen.

*Am Samstag:*

Trailige Runde rund um Overath mit den üblichen Verdächtigen bei erhöhter Matschgefahr. Griffige Reifen mit frischen Stollen und gefühlvolle Bremstechnik sind von Vorteil. Für Anfänger nur bedingt geeignet.

Es dürften so ca. 45 km und 1000 Hm dran glauben.

Trailiges Overath

*Am Sonntag* bei hoffentlich gefrorenen Boden:

Rund um Engelskirchen.

Es geht Richtung Loope, dann über die Hängebrücke rauf zum Hölzer Kopf. An der Aggertalhöhle vorbei, durchquert man Ründeroth und erstürmt die Hohe Warte.

Danach folgt eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, gefolgt von einem waldigen Anstieg und stellenweise trailigem Verlauf mit Aussichten aufs Siebengebirge und Köln.

Nach dem alten Bergbaugebiet erfreut einen die letzte Steigung und eine hohlwegige Abfahrt nach Engelskirchen.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm zu bewältigen.

Engelsrunde
.


----------



## Axel_ (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo Mischa,

ich düse gleich ab, in die Eifel 
Schau'n mer mal, inwieweit der Boden friert.

Gruß und viel Spaß
Axel


----------



## on any sunday (26. Januar 2012)

Am Samstag geht es rund um Engelskirchen.

Es geht Richtung Loope, dann über die Hängebrücke rauf zum Hölzer Kopf. An der Aggertalhöhle vorbei, durchquert man Ründeroth und erstürmt die Hohe Warte.

Danach folgt eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, gefolgt von einem waldigen Anstieg und stellenweise trailigem Verlauf mit Aussichten aufs Siebengebirge und Köln.

Nach dem alten Bergbaugebiet erfreut einen die letzte Steigung und eine hohlwegige Abfahrt nach Engelskirchen.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm zu bewältigen.

Engelsrunde


----------



## peppaman (28. Januar 2012)

Hi Micha, long time no see.

Wollte am Sonntag auch vom Bf Engelskirchen aus in die "Berge". 
samstags arbeite ich ja in einem anderen Bf ;-)
Hast du oder deine Mitstreiter Infos zur aktuellen Befahrbarkeit der Aggertrails zw Loope und, sagen wir, Dieringhausen?
Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr dort und könnte mir gut vorstellen, das die Wege abgerutscht zu gefallen oder whatever sind..

Also, viel Spaß, tut euch nix und lasst mir ein paar trails übrig.
Vielleicht schaffe ich ja noch mal dich sonntags zu erwischen 
Cheers
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. Januar 2012)

Oh, der eingängige Herr Pfeffermann, noch eine Stimme aus der Vergangenheit. Und wieder beim Herrn Breuer am schrauben.


----------



## on any sunday (11. Februar 2012)

Grüße vom Hexenfeld sendet das Dreigestirn. -13 Grad, ihr armen Socken.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (11. Februar 2012)

Micha hat soeben nach Spaghetti und langer Tour mit Jürgen verkündet, dass er im März auch wieder da ist.

Mir reichen zur Zeit die heimischen Hügel und im Sommer dann die hohen Berge und Pässe der Alpen - ätsch!

Viel Spaß von uns allen - auch an Wozibo 

P.S. wir wissen alles


----------



## on any sunday (19. Februar 2012)

Für alle mit Frost am Helm und Nichtflieger ein paar kleine Eindrücke aus La Baalma.




_DSC1769 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Blick beim Frühstück




DSC04835 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Betonrampe zum Roque, harte Kost bis zum Traileinstieg.




DSC04854 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

aber der Weg lohnt.





DSC04879 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ruhetag, was ist Ruhetag?




DSC04881 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Da gehts lang.





_DSC1759 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Lavalava man





DSC04886 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Strandiges Tourende





_DSC1760 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Merkwürdige Zeichen





DSC04905 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Noch merkwürdigere Pilger





DSC04922 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Huuunger





DSC04917 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Hat da wer sein cervesa verschüttet? Egal.





DSC04924 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

No country for old men




_DSC1778 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Grün auf schwarz





_DSC1783 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Vulkanische Schiebung





_DSC1784 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Taaaxi!





_DSC1786 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

2500 Hm Trail bis zum Meer





_DSC1787 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Höher gehts nicht.





_DSC1793 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




_DSC1794 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




_DSC1795 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




_DSC1797 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




_DSC1798 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




_DSC1799 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




_DSC1810 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




_DSC1811 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




_DSC1817 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ein guter Grund zum grinsen.


Scheen war es, aber merkwürdigerweise scheine ich der Regengott von La Palma sein. Nach monatelanger Trockenheit war es zweimal etwas feucht. Gut wenn man sich auskennt, zum Anstieg auf 1000 hm Asphalt bei erhöhter Feuchtigkeit "Nein Danke" sagt und sich trockenen Rades Richtung El Time abmelden kann. 

Gracias an die kurzfristige Begleitung auf die Isla Bonita.




DSC04934 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


----------



## route61 (20. Februar 2012)

Tolle Bilder Herr Regengott. Da könnte man glatt neidisch werden.


----------



## Langenfelder (20. Februar 2012)

ich bin offizell neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo Herr Sonntag,

sehr, sehr feine Fotos, toll!

UND... häppie Geburtstach nachträglich

Nun aber die Punkte eintragen, hopp!

Schöne Grüße
Annette


----------



## Juppidoo (20. Februar 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> DSC04917 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr
> 
> Hat da wer sein cervesa verschüttet? Egal.





Nach eurem Gesichtsausdruck zu urteilen scheint euch da aber eine andere Frage eher zu beschäftigen...


----------



## wozibo (20. Februar 2012)

Jo, nett war's auf der Insel, wenn auch manchmal etwas Kalt 





Leider hat sich das Trio Colonia kaum vor meiner Kamera gezeigt, daher gibt es bewegte Bilder nur mit anderen Darstellern:


Und hier meine wenigen Bilder mit Kölner Beteiligung:

Mal souverän




Mal erschrocken




Sichtlich entspannt




...und als Zuschauer


----------



## bonsai.68 (20. Februar 2012)

Man Oh Man,
das sieht ja gut aus!!!!!!
Hat bestimmt mächtig Spaß gemacht.
vor allen das letzte Stück vom Roque ist schön ruppig
Hüpsche Guidine habt Ihr gehabt, da hat sich Bike und Fun mal was einfallen lassen 
@ Wolfgang: bist Du die Treppe richtung Santacruz gefahren?

Naja nur noch 3 Wochen, dann lass ich es auch nochmal krachen.
Gruß der Lapalmasüchtige


----------



## wozibo (20. Februar 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> @ Wolfgang: bist Du die Treppe richtung Santacruz gefahren?


No Way. Dafür reicht weder mein Fahrkönnen noch mein Mut. Auch die beiden deutlich besseren Fahrer im Video hat es ja fast zerlegt. Falls Du das Stück fährst - Hut Ab!


----------



## Axel_ (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo alter Mann,

schöne Bilder. Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## bonsai.68 (20. Februar 2012)

Ich bin es auch nicht gefahren, sieht aber fahrbar aus.
Das letzte Bild bist Du doch oder?
Das war eine geile Stelle, da sind wir alle gefahren, das fand ich das geilste Stück vom Roque. Kraft und Konzentration sollten da nicht fehlen.
Ich glaub wir fahren mal zusammen dahin.
Da kann ich Dir noch andere schöne Sachen zeigen.
z.B. das Flußbett , Pico de la Nieve u.s.w. 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2012)

Glückwünsche aus dem Sunshine State und willkommen im "Club UHU", Herr Sonntach! Etwas mager ist sie ja schon ausgefallen, die Burzeltach-Torte...

da seid ihr ja fast dem stuntzi übern Weg gefahren. La Ballma, der neue Gardasee


----------



## jokomen (21. Februar 2012)

Hey Micha,

Herzlichen Glückstrumpf auch nachträglich von mir. Schöne Bilder von der Isla Bonita!  Nächstes Jahr muss ich da auch mal wieder hin / mit. Langsam wird es wieder Zeit.


----------



## Juppidoo (21. Februar 2012)

cooles Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (21. Februar 2012)

@onanysunday: sehr schöne Bilder und scheinbar recht spaßige Trails. War mal auf Teneriffa - auch sehr coole Trails!
Ride On & ebenfalls Glückwunsch zum Ehrentag,
SFA


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo Herr Sonntach,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag noch nachträglich. Das Du einen schönen Tag hattest sieht man auf den Bildern - NEID!!!

Gruß

Michael


----------



## supasini (23. Februar 2012)

Herzhaften Burzeltach gehabt zu haben: ich will auch noch mal richtig mauntenbeiken! 
irgendwann fahr ich da auch mal hin!


----------



## on any sunday (27. Februar 2012)

Tanketön für die Blumen.



supasini schrieb:


> irgendwann fahr ich da auch mal hin!



Das kann in unserem Alter aber schon zu spät sein.  Wie wäre es in den Herbschtferien?

Irgendwie kann man sich nach solchen Urlauben so schlecht zum Schlammwühlen motivieren; gut das es gestern geregnet hat. 

Noch einen auf den Weg.


----------



## yogi71 (27. Februar 2012)

Traumhaft!
Will auch!


----------



## on any sunday (2. März 2012)

Schluß mit traumhaften Bildern, die harte bergische Realität ruft.

Am 04.03. um 11.00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Honrath.

Trailige Runde rund um Overath mit den üblichen Verdächtigen bei wahrscheinlich erhöhter Matschgefahr. Griffige Reifen mit frischen Stollen und gefühlvolle Bremstechnik sind von Vorteil. Für Anfänger nur bedingt geeignet.

Es dürften so ca. 45 km und 1000 Hm dran glauben.

Realisten bitte hier eintragen.


----------



## Axel_ (2. März 2012)

Mahlzeit, old Man,

ich fahre gleich über's WE in die Eifel.

Gruß und viel Spaß rund um Overath
Axel


----------



## Miss Neandertal (2. März 2012)

Der Axel, er lebt

und seine 2. Heimat ist nun tatsächlich in der EIFEL, kein ZWEIFEL

Schöne Grüße und Spaß euch allen


----------



## route61 (3. März 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...
> Trailige Runde rund um Overath mit den üblichen Verdächtigen bei wahrscheinlich erhöhter Matschgefahr. Griffige Reifen mit frischen Stollen und gefühlvolle Bremstechnik sind von Vorteil. Für Anfänger nur bedingt geeignet.
> 
> Es dürften so ca. 45 km und 1000 Hm dran glauben.
> ...



Da kann ich mich eigentlich nichtmehr rausreden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (3. März 2012)

Wunderbar


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2012)

... wobei wir beim Thema "reden" wären  ! Viel Spass Herr Sontag, ich hoffe man sieht sich nochmal aufm Trail. Vielleicht ja bei ner "Narzissentour" Ende April


----------



## Handlampe (4. März 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


>



Klein Micha in der extra für ihn aufgebauten Modellbahnlandschaft in H0

Waow...sieht irre aus.

Micha, solltest du als FDW vorschlagen, meine Stimme hast du schon.


----------



## route61 (4. März 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... erhöhter Matschgefahr. Griffige Reifen mit frischen Stollen und gefühlvolle Bremstechnik sind von Vorteil. ...



Amen!

@Micha: Das war die Stelle, wo ich sagte, hier sei AnjaR der Mantel vom Vorderrad geplatzt.





Als der Mantel geplatzt war, quoll plötzlich der Schlauch heraus und nahm ein vielfaches seines ursprünglichen Volumens ein. Das Vorderrad blieb stehen und Anja konnte sich nur durch einen beherzten Sprung über den Lenker retten. Wie man sieht blieb sie unverletzt. Sie konnte sogar bis zum Rastplatz  weiter fahren, nachdem der Reifen zusammengebunden und wieder aufgepumpt worden war.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2012)

route61 schrieb:


> ....Als der Mantel geplatzt war, quoll plötzlich der Schlauch heraus und nahm ein vielfaches seines ursprünglichen Volumens ein. Das Vorderrad blieb stehen und Anja konnte sich nur durch einen beherzten Sprung über den Lenker retten. Wie man sieht blieb sie unverletzt. Sie konnte sogar bis zum Rastplatz  weiter fahren, nachdem der Reifen zusammengebunden und wieder aufgepumpt worden war.



Völlig normal was der Schlauch da gemacht hat ! Stell dir vor dein Gehirn wäre nicht vom Schädel umgeben !


----------



## route61 (5. März 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Völlig normal was der Schlauch da gemacht hat ! Stell dir vor *D*ein Gehirn wäre nicht vom Schädel umgeben !



Völlig normal, dass sich so ein Schlauch ausdehnt, wenn er freigelassen wird. Bei Dir wäre das natürlich nicht passiert, da wäre höchstens 'ne Menge Milch umhergespritzt  (aus dem Reifen, natürlich ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2012)

Bei mir wäre das schon alleine deswegen nicht passiert ( selbst wenn ich Schlauch drin hab )  weil der arme Schlauch beim versuch aus dem Loch hervorzugucken schon unter der Last des Fahrers geborsten wäre.


----------



## on any sunday (5. März 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Klein Micha in der extra für ihn aufgebauten Modellbahnlandschaft in H0



Schon toll, was so alles mit Photoshop möglich ist, nicht wahr?  Durch die feinen, grünen Nadeln fast 3D mäßig.

Mir ging der Matsch, incl. der anscheinend La Palma geschädigten Hinterradschleifbremse, gestern auch wieder gehörig auf den Sack. Das härteste war aber die Rückfahrt mit der S-Bahn Richtung "Terminal Düsseldorf", reiner Psychoterror.



schraeg schrieb:


> Viel Spass Herr Sontag, ich hoffe man sieht sich nochmal aufm Trail. Vielleicht ja bei ner "Narzissentour" Ende April



So richtig Spass war das gestern nicht, irgendwie scheint die Eifel unmatschiger zu sein, jedenfalls rund um das steinfeldige Kloster. Ende April flüge ich Narzissen im mecklenburgischen Sand per Motorkraft unter.


----------



## Axel_ (5. März 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So richtig Spass war das gestern nicht, irgendwie scheint die Eifel unmatschiger zu sein, ...



... stimmt 

Gruß
Axel


----------



## wozibo (5. März 2012)

n'Abend die Herrschaften

Habe noch ein wenig Bewegtbild-Nachschub aus der H0-Modellbahnlandschaft Anzubieten...



Viele grüße aus datt Ruhrpott


----------



## on any sunday (5. März 2012)

Mach das weg.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (6. März 2012)

Whau, Wolfgang, sehr fein

ABER, kann es sein, dass dich dein "Vorfahrer" ein wenig ausgebremst hat


----------



## wozibo (6. März 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> ABER, kann es sein, dass dich dein "Vorfahrer" ein wenig ausgebremst hat


Der Eindruck täuscht, ich gehörte zu den langssameren der Truppe. Die Schnellen waren nur fast immer außer Sichtweite - für das Video nicht gerade von Vorteil...

Ausgebremst wurde ich eigentlich nur an einer Stelle - "Kurve 29", ansonsten war ich meist an meinem persönlichen Mut- und Fahrtechnik-Limit unterwegs.


----------



## bonsai.68 (6. März 2012)

Respekt!!!!
Die Treppe nach Kurve 19 ist noch offen, und die Treppe auf die Straße ist auch nicht ohne. Kurve 29 ohne umsetzten
Nach Kurve 34 sind wir immer Straße gefahren.
Lohnt es sich weiter zur Kirche runter zu fahren, oder muß man da alles schieben?
Aber echt gut gefahren, das sieht immer so lächerlich im Film aus, stimmts Herr Sonntag? Ich glaub ich werde nächste Woche dort noch einmal üben


----------



## wozibo (7. März 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Kurve 29 ohne umsetzten


Im Gegensatz zu Dir kann ich halt nicht sauber umsetzen 



bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Nach Kurve 34 sind wir immer Straße gefahren. Lohnt es sich weiter zur Kirche runter zu fahren, oder muß man da alles schieben?


 Die letzten Kurven sind schon heftig, aber probier es doch einfach mal aus.


----------



## on any sunday (7. März 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich weiter zur Kirche runter zu fahren, oder muß man da alles schieben?
> Aber echt gut gefahren, das sieht immer so lächerlich im Film aus, stimmts Herr Sonntag? Ich glaub ich werde nächste Woche dort noch einmal üben



Stimmt. Zur Kirche runter lohnt sich nach Hörensagen nicht, da selbst die guten Leute das letzte Stück wegen Steilheit geschoben haben. Ich finde die Abfahrt direkt zum Strand sowieso schöner, wird aber anscheinend bei geführten Touren nicht mehr gefahren. Viel Spaß nächste Woche. Noch ein Essenstipp, beim Italiener ist es wirklich lecker. Stoss aber bitte keine Kerze an und verwachse den Tisch. Die tödlichen Blicke der Bedienung sind dir sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyT (7. März 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich finde die Abfahrt direkt zum Strand sowieso schöner, wird aber anscheinend bei geführten Touren nicht mehr gefahren.


 
Die Abfahrt zum Strand ist übrigens seit kurzem offiziell für Radfahrer gesperrt, und die Policia scheint tatsächlich zu kontrollieren. Die Hippies wollen wohl ihre Ruhe haben 

@all: schöne Bilder und Videos habt ihr da gemacht


----------



## bonsai.68 (7. März 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt zum Strand ist übrigens seit kurzem offiziell für Radfahrer gesperrt, und die Policia scheint tatsächlich zu kontrollieren. Die Hippies wollen wohl ihre Ruhe haben
> 
> @all: schöne Bilder und Videos habt ihr da gemacht



Son mist, geht das dort auch schon los.
Zum Glück habe ich ja ein paar Bilder davon.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (8. März 2012)

Micha, du verwirrst mich - bist du nun auf La Palma oder fährst du am SA bei uns mit?!?

Gib mal ne klare Ansage - ansonsten können wir ja gar keinen Fotovergleich machen


----------



## bonsai.68 (9. März 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Micha, du verwirrst mich - bist du nun auf La Palma oder fährst du am SA bei uns mit?!?
> 
> Gib mal ne klare Ansage - ansonsten können wir ja gar keinen Fotovergleich machen



Was willst Du Knipsen, den 50% Regen und die 8 Grad


----------



## on any sunday (19. März 2012)

Und ich dachte nach dem letzten Fight mit dem Schlammcatcher aus Schlebusch, das man vielleicht doch mit Ü50 die Luft aus dem Schlauch lassen und sich zur Ruhe setzen sollte. Aber Dank einer erstaunlich trockenen Tour durchs Bergische Hochland mit alten Mitstreitern, werde ich doch weitermachen. Vielleicht unter einem anderen Label, Jurrasic Tours oder so.


----------



## jokomen (19. März 2012)

Hey Micha, bitte nicht zur Ruhe setzen ! Du kannst mich doch nicht mit den jungen Hasen alleine fahren lassen.  Beim letzten Mal haben wir alle ganz schön "asten" müssen !  Selbst ich hab geschwitzt  Das Wetter tendiert jetzt aber schon zu entspannteren Touren, da der bergische Kaugummi-Boden besser abrollbar wird.


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. März 2012)

jokomen schrieb:


> ...du kannst mich doch nicht mit den jungen Hasen alleine fahren lassen.



der war gut.


----------



## on any sunday (29. März 2012)

*Ohne Scherz: Bergische Runde um Lindar am 1. April ab Engelskirchen.*

Am Anfang gibt es ein paar mehr oder wenig feste Brücken, gefolgt vom Hölzer Kopf, an den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über fiese Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn. Eine Berg- und Talfahrt führt uns zu Schloss Gimborn, Gelegenheit zur Nahrungsaufnahme. 

Ab dort fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen, Ruine Eibach vorbei und landen irgendwann wieder auf dem Höhenrücken oberhalb von Lindlar. Als Abschluß folgt ein mockiger Trail im Steinfeld.

Mitreisende sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km, 1000 Hm zu bewältigen und sich hier eintragen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2012)

Morgen bei Euch was geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2012)

Leider nüscht radtechnisches.


----------



## Dart (1. April 2012)

Hi Michael, habe zu Hause meine Bremse gecheckt: Der kleine O-Ring saß nicht richtig und war total zerquetscht. Zum Glück konnte ich mir mit "Hausmitteln" eine neue Dichtung stanzen, so konnten wir noch eine Tour bei uns im Naafbachtal machen.

Hoffentlich war Eure Tour pannenfrei.

Beim nächsten mal klappt es dann.

Viele Grüße
Anja & Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (2. April 2012)

Tja, dumm gelaufen, aber eure Anfahrt ist ja nicht so weit. Wir hatten keine Pannen, fast keinen Matsch, lecker Kuchen in Gimborn, 300 Hm zu viel und 5 Grad zu wenig. Also quasi ideale Bedingungen.


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2012)

Hallo Michael,

danke für die schöne Tour. Ich überlege noch, ob die 300 hm Plus oder die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit mich wieder einschlafen läßt 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (26. April 2012)

Da die Tour beim letzten Mal fiajaskös war, am Samstag ein neuer Versuch bei schönerem Wetter, besseren Bodenverhältnissen und frischeren Fahrzeugen.

Rund um Engelskirchen

Es geht Richtung Loope, dann über die Hängebrücke rauf zum Hölzer Kopf. An der Aggertalhöhle vorbei, durchquert man Ründeroth und erstürmt die Hohe Warte.

Danach folgt eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, gefolgt von einem waldigen Anstieg und stellenweise trailigem Verlauf mit Aussichten aufs Siebengebirge und Köln.

Nach dem alten Bergbaugebiet erfreut einen die letzte Steigung und eine hohlwegige Abfahrt nach Engelskirchen.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm zu bewältigen.

Engelsrunde


----------



## Axel_ (26. April 2012)

Hallo Micha,

gute Idee, ich bin aber über's WE in der Eifel 

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (28. April 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Da die Tour beim letzten Mal fiajaskös war, am Samstag ein neuer Versuch bei schönerem Wetter, besseren Bodenverhältnissen und frischeren Fahrzeugen.
> 
> Rund um Engelskirchen
> 
> ...



Schade... gerade erst gesehen . Habe für heute nachmittag Leute eingeladen.
Nächstes Mal vielleicht.


----------



## on any sunday (30. April 2012)

Sind doch noch zwei quasi Einheimische aus Wahlscheid und Kürten zum Schlammkuscheln mitgekommen. Plan B in Form des Graf-Engelbert-Weg nach Schladern wurde deshalb vertagt. Das mit dem schönen Wetter war ein voller Erfolg und die frischen Fahrzeuge waren kurzfristig auch vorhanden. Dank der reichlichen nächtlichen Niederschläge, konnten sich die Bodenverhältnisse allerdings nicht verbessern. Die unerwartete Hitze führte zu mehr Pausen als geplant und die Hohe Warte wartet immer noch.  Schöner Frühlingsausflug durchs bergische Hochland.


----------



## on any sunday (11. Mai 2012)

Altherren Ausflug durch die wuppernen Berge mit Herrn Sonntag am Sonntag, wie immer stark traillastig. Ein wenig Fahrtechnik und Schwindelfreiheit wären nicht schlecht.

Mitwupperer hier eintragen.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2012)

Moin Michael,

danke für die schöne traillastige Tour. Ich freue mich auf die Nächste.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (7. Juni 2012)

Boah, was für ein Freizeitstress.

Erst mit dem Moped an diesen vollkommen unbekannten See, dort etwas rumgeradelt....







und dann per KTM Express nach Kroatien (sehr,sehr schön) und zurück, falls ich den Weg von der schwäbschen Alb nach Hause finde.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2012)

ich fand schon immer, dass dieser unbekannte See völlig überbewertet ist ;-)

Na dann noch einen weiterhin "stressigen" Urlaub. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Rob08 (12. Juni 2012)

Moin, kann mir jemand verraten wie das hier genau funktioniert?! Würde mich auch sehr gerne anspruchsvollen Touren anschließen und ggf. selber organisieren.
Gruß,
Rob


----------



## jokomen (12. Juni 2012)

Hey Super,

dann organisiere doch gleich mal was hier und zeige uns Deine Trails

Im LMB (Last Minute Biking) kann man alle aktuelle Touren sehen und selber welche einstellen. 

Am Do habe ich eine Runde eingestellt....


----------



## on any sunday (13. Juni 2012)

So, wiedermal für die Liebhaber der gepflegten Reiseunterhaltung und Fotografie ein kleiner Ausflugsbericht in die fernen Welten des europäischen Auslands.

Die Rad- und Campingausrüstung wurde vertrauenswürdigen Personen Richtung Gardasee anvertraut und meinereiner wedelte auf zwei Rädern in zwei Tagen Richtung Alpen.




Kroatien 2012 - 001 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Vogesen sind hervorragend zum Wedeln geeignet.




Kroatien 2012 - 008 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Auf dem Flüelapass machten einen die Schneeschauer das wedeln dann doch nicht einfacher.

Am See





wurden dann ein paar neue Touren ausprobiert.

Monte Gazza Tour





Molveno See





Brenta Blick





Gazza Hochebene





Abfahrtstrail, sehr steil, wenig Geröll, aber steinig. Perfekter Bremsentest.


Hoch über dem Idro See





Verdammt warm für 1300 Hm.









Die Abfahrt bietet zwei kleine Gegensteigungen, ist teilweise heftig ausgesetzt, bietet handtuchbreite Fahrspuren über steile Wiesen, dafür aber perfekte Sicht auf den Idrosee und einen flowigen Waldabschlußtrail.


Variation der Corne Vecchia Tour.

Über die Ponale bis zum Abzweig der Tunnelstrecke, 





nach dem interessanten Tunnelteil zweigt in einer Linkskehre rechts der Weg 120 ab.





700 Hm Abfahrtsspaß auf handtuchbreiten Trail durch Wald, kleine Bäche und flowigen Serpentinchen, und alles auf fast geröllfreiem Untergrund. Abfahrt nach Limone über teilweise ausgeschilderte Bikeroute und durch die bekannte Schluchtenstrasse, der unbeleuchtete Kurventunnel kann links umfahren werden. 


Traumtrail von Santa Barbara nach Arco





Der Wunsch wurde erfüllt. Deutlich besser als das Anacondateil. 1200 Hm Spaß, meist über Waldboden mit festen, kleineren Steinfeldern, kreuzt öfters die Monte Velo Straße. Leider keine Bilder wegen technischer Fehler. Am Ausgang sind es nur 5 Minuten zum Belohnungseis in Arco.


Genug des Radfahrens, ich packe mein kleines Reisegebäck, sattel die KTM und mache mich Richtung Kroatien auf.

Kurz gesagt, Slowenien, Kroatien ist ein Traum, schöne Gegend, sehr einsam, hilfsbereite Einwohner und feinste Mopedstrecken. 

Ein paar Bilder als Beweis.




Kroatien 2012 - 012 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 013 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Wilde Tiere




Kroatien 2012 - 014 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Kroatisches Stonehenge




Kroatien 2012 - 023 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Durchs Minenfeld




Kroatien 2012 - 024 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Wasserspiele




Kroatien 2012 - 030 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 034 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 038 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 059 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 066 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 070 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 078 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 084 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 087 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 093 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 100 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 102 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 107 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 109 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Kroatien 2012 - 111 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


Mehr Bilders


----------



## jokomen (13. Juni 2012)

Ah Micha, das haste aber wieder mal was feines eingestellt. Kroatien hat uns auch sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2012)

Abfahrten auf geröllfreiem Untergrund - ist das überhaupt noch zeitgemäß in der heutigen Protektorenkostüm-Ära?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2012)

... vor allem ohne Protektoren auf geröllfreiem terrain unterwges, das geht ja gar nich. Wo bleibt denn da die Show ???


----------



## sinux (13. Juni 2012)

Ist das am Idro See der Monte Censo - Straße hoch von Anfo und dann diese geniale Panoramaabfahrt runter ???


----------



## on any sunday (13. Juni 2012)

Knapp daneben. Ist von der Cima Ora über den Monte Breda.


----------



## sinux (13. Juni 2012)

Ah, seid Ihr diesen Weg, der die ganze Zeit über den Grad geht runtergefahren? Denn wollte ich auch immer gefahren sein, hat aber dann mangels Zeit & Mitfahrer nicht geklappt.
Kannst ja mal berichten.....
Sehn wir uns Samstag?


----------



## Giom (14. Juni 2012)

das sieht ja cool au Micha


----------



## XmuhX (16. Juni 2012)

Ein Traum! Chice Bilder gemacht...da steht man ja mehr um zu gucken!


----------



## bonsai.68 (16. Juni 2012)

Sehr, Sehr schöne Bilder, haste prima gemacht.


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2012)

Feine Abendlektüre mit Bild.
Gib's eigentlich mittlerweile noch einen weißen Fleck bei dir auf der europäischen Landkarte?

Plittwitz hab ich auch erkannt...absoluter Traum dort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (18. Juni 2012)

Kroatien 2012 - 052 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Falls einer noch wissen will, wo überhaupt Plitvice liegt, sind die Bilders jetzt geotagged und die Reiseroute nachfliegbar: Kroatien 2012


----------



## Langenfelder (18. Juni 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Feine Abendlektüre mit Bild.
> Gib's eigentlich mittlerweile noch einen weißen Fleck bei dir auf der europäischen Landkarte?
> 
> Plittwitz hab ich auch erkannt*...absoluter Traum dort*...


 
aber nur wenn man gern wandert


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juni 2012)

Schöne Trialsektion fürs Moped 
Und gleich mit Steg für Punktrichter und Zuschauer


----------



## yogi71 (18. Juni 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Kroatien 2012 - 052 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr
> 
> Falls einer noch wissen will, wo überhaupt Plitvice liegt, sind die Bilders jetzt geotagged und die Reiseroute nachfliegbar: Kroatien 2012




Sehr schöne Langzeitbelichtung, bis auf die Beine der Wanderer!


----------



## on any sunday (26. Juni 2012)

*Druidensteig und andere Steige am 8. Juli*

Kleiner Ausflug ins Siegerland und in den Westerwald.

Aus dem Siegtal wird ein größerer, hügeliger Bogen über die Höhepunkte des Siegener Landes geschlagen. Irgendwann landet man fast wieder im Siegtal, macht eine scharfen Knick Richtung Süden und folgt dem Steig in den Westerwald. Dort, wo der Druide keine Lust mehr hatte, könnte man mit der Bahn nach Hause gondeln. Da dies aber reichlich zeitintensiv ist, wird ein Teil des Westerwaldsteiges geentert und der Nister bis nach Wissen gefolgt.

Mitfahrende Druiden sollten dann so ca. 95 km und 2000 Höhenmeter in den Beinen haben.

Streckenbegehung: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=chkxjoeuagwmrwyz

Infos zum Druidensteig: http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/deutschland/druidensteig.html 

Bei Regenwetter sind die Druiden wasserscheu und bleiben unter ihren Steinen.

Zum Druidenstein hier lang.


----------



## supasini (26. Juni 2012)

fährst du mit der KTM? kann ich mit meinem Roller mitfahren?
Oder willst du etwa so weit Fahrradfahren?! - Hört sich ziemlich bekloppt an, das gefällt mir! mal gucken, ob ich das hinbekomme, Interesse ist vorhanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. Juni 2012)

Doch, doch. Wollte schon beinbetrieben fahren. Die schönen Mopedzeiten sind dort 30 Jahre her.







Das letzte Mal bin ich bei Daaden über den ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz vor ca. 10 Jahren gefahren, dürfte verjährt sein.

Für eventuelle Mitfahrer. Die Siegerlandrunde ist ca. 50 km lang. Danach kann man ja locker aussteigen und die Tour im Siegtal ausklingen lassen. Sozusagen tourus interruptus.


----------



## on any sunday (3. Juli 2012)

Musste umdisponieren. Die Siegerlandtour findet jetzt am Samstag statt. Ist aber egal, die abenteuerlustigen Mitfahrer in diesem Forum sind ja sowieso fast alle ausgestorben.


----------



## supasini (3. Juli 2012)

das stimmt so nicht, ich wollte mich erst anmelden, wenn ich weiß, ob's klappt. Hat sich so aber erübrigt, am Samstag weiß ich sicher, dass ich nicht kann.


----------



## on any sunday (3. Juli 2012)

Du bist ja in der Schnittmenge "fast" enthalten. Blöd, das du Samstag nicht kannst. Werde dann wohl auch "nur" die Siegerlandrunde fahren.


----------



## supasini (3. Juli 2012)

m.W. läuft das Siegerland nicht weg: geh ma schön exploren, dann nehmen wir das ein anderes mal gemeinsam unter die Stollen!


----------



## lugronius (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
wollte eigentlich die Siegerlandrunde mitfahren,aber Samstag geht leider nicht. 
Für Trails in und um meine Heimatstadt Wissen könnte man vielleicht mal ein Auswärtsspiel planen.Highlights wie beim Brocken Rocken oder in der
Eifel wären vereinzelt vorhanden 

Würde mich freuen von Euch, Mischa oder Martin, diesbezüglich zu hören


Ludger


----------



## supasini (3. Juli 2012)

bin sehr gerne dabei


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juli 2012)

Ein Auswärtsspiel um Wissen wäre nett. 

Na, keiner am angeblich trockenen Samstag Lust auf eine Siegerlandrunde?


----------



## Handlampe (5. Juli 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ein Auswärtsspiel um Wissen wäre nett.
> 
> Na, keiner am angeblich trockenen Samstag Lust auf eine Siegerlandrunde?



Hatte zuerst auch überlegt, mit zu fahren, aber muß mich der Aussage von Martin anschließen: Am Samstach muß isch ärbede.


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juli 2012)

Wollte ja auch erst auf das ausgebeutete Proletariat Rücksicht nehmen, aber musste äußeren Zwängen nachgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2012)

Den Wetterfrust etwas abradeln. Morgen ab Rail Station Opladen:

Kleinere Runde durch den Bergischen Waldraum. Je nach Lust und Laune geht es erst Richtung Altenberg, dort vielleicht rund um die Dhünntalsperre. Oder durchs Eifgental Richtung Wupperberge und über den Lukas wieder zurück. Kein Trail wird links liegen gelassen, könnte etwas matschig werden.

Am Ende sollten so 50 km und 1000 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Frustradler hier eintragen.


----------



## on any sunday (2. August 2012)

*On this sunday: Bergische Runde um Lindar ab Engelskirchen.*

Am Anfang gibt es ein paar mehr oder wenig feste Brücken, gefolgt vom Hölzer Kopf, an den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über fiese Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn. Eine Berg- und Talfahrt führt uns zu Schloss Gimborn, Gelegenheit zur Nahrungsaufnahme. 

Nach der verdienten Pause fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen, Ruine Eibach vorbei und landen irgendwann wieder auf dem Höhenrücken oberhalb von Lindlar. Als Abschluß folgt ein mockiger Trail über Wurzeln, Steinfelder zurück nach Engelskirchen.

Mitreisende sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km, 1000 Hm zu bewältigen und sich hier eintragen.


----------



## terbu (5. August 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus, das du dich von den paar Regentröpfchen nicht vom Radfahren abhalten lässt? Ich bin gleich am Treffpunkt.


----------



## on any sunday (6. August 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus, das ihr von den paar Regentröpfchen auf dem Nachhauseweg etwas feucht geworden seid. 

Ansonsten war es ja ein perfektes Timing. Zug aussteigen, Regen hört auf, trockene Tour, Zug just in time, Zug einsteigen, Sinnflut beginnt.  Hoffe, ich war euch nicht zu langsam und habe euch als Eingeborene nicht zu sehr gelangweilt.


----------



## Nabe63 (6. August 2012)

Also da hast du richtig Glück gehabt, so nass bin ich schon lange nicht mehr geworden.

Gesamt betrachtet trozdem eine schöne Tour.


----------



## on any sunday (24. August 2012)

Morschen ab Opladen Hbf.

Der Bergische Waldraum ruft. Hau den Lukas Richtung Wupperberge, am stauigen Wasser vorbei und über diverse bekannte Täler zurück zum Startort. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Waldarbeiter hier eintragen.


----------



## on any sunday (26. August 2012)

Da es sich vor dem Start kräftig ausgeschauert hatte, fanden die Waldarbeiter die üblichen staubfreien bergischen Bodenverhältnisse vor. Getourt wurde die angekündigte Runde, allerdings wurde vom Chef kurzfristig das angepeilte Stauwasser geändert, was zu einer geringfügigen Mehrarbeit bei den Kilometern führte. Das kann man auch nur bei einer leistungsfähigen Belegschaft machen.  

Für den Endspurt dezimierten die Dirtworker die Flüssigkeitsvorräte der Pfannkuchenmühle und erreichten danach Just in time Opladen Mainstation, um sich dem öffentlichen Nahverkehr zu widmen.

War mir ein Fescht.


----------



## on any sunday (26. August 2012)

Da das Tief über England das Hoch bei uns war, wurde der Ausflug nach England gecancelt und ein kleiner Ausflug in den Harz und nach Thüringen unternommen, dummerweise wieder mit Motor.

Über Wasser fahren kann ich noch nicht.




Moped_Harz_Thueringer_Wald_002 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Getränke fremder Völker




Moped_Harz_Thueringer_Wald_003 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Wilde Tiere




Moped_Harz_Thueringer_Wald_009 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ungemütliche Unterkünfte




Moped_Harz_Thueringer_Wald_017 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die neuste Reifengröße




Moped_Harz_Thueringer_Wald_021 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Merkwürdige Fahrzeuge




Moped_Harz_Thueringer_Wald_033 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Grosse Wasser




Moped_Harz_Thueringer_Wald_048 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ungepflegte Wege




Moped_Harz_Thueringer_Wald_056 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Moped_Harz_Thueringer_Wald_055 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Schöne Aussichten




Moped_Harz_Thueringer_Wald_065 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Angemessene Unterkünfte




Moped_Harz_Thueringer_Wald_062 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Mehr Bilders


----------



## jokomen (27. August 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Getränke fremder Völker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Zeug kann man auch gut tanken ! Wir haben es dort genossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (31. August 2012)

Endlich in die hohen Berge. Hoffentlich ist die Abfahrt  bei den kühlen Wetteraussichten nicht vereist, wäre unschön.







Für Kurzentschlossene, Sunday, 10:00 Uhr in Kandersteg an der Seilbahn.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. August 2012)

Holy shit !


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2012)

aus erfahrung auf ähnlichem geläuf kann ich sagen, daß man das so gut wie nicht mehr wahrnimmt, sobald man auf dem trail ist. sieht immer nur von der anderen seite so extrem aus. die kehren würde ich aber wohl trotzdem schieben...


----------



## Langenfelder (31. August 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> aus erfahrung auf ähnlichem geläuf kann ich sagen, daß man das so gut wie nicht mehr wahrnimmt, sobald man auf dem trail ist. sieht immer nur von der anderen seite so extrem *aus. die kehren würde ich aber wohl trotzdem schieben...*


 

aber nur wenn du bergauf willst oder


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> aber nur wenn du bergauf willst oder



nee, dann würde ich rumhüpfen. zumindest eine kehre 

es ist aber schon a bissi erschreckend, wenn man auf so eine kehre zufährt und dann nur noch abgrund vorm vr hat. ich hatte 1998 da so erlebnisse auf dem 102er nach limone. wie sagt ein bekannter biker, dessen name mir gerade entfallen ist: "es ist besser mal zu schieben, als auf die synapsen zu fliegen"...


----------



## Manni (31. August 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Endlich in die hohen Berge. Hoffentlich ist die Abfahrt  bei den kühlen Wetteraussichten nicht vereist, wäre unschön.
> 
> Für Kurzentschlossene, Sunday, 10:00 Uhr in Kandersteg an der Seilbahn.



Viel Spaß Michael,

bei den Aussichten werden wir dieses Mal wohl beide nass.  Gutes Timing wie immer - wir starten am Sonntag im Ötztal.

Grüße,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. September 2012)

http://youtu.be/xuHehIDOmxE


----------



## Enrgy (1. September 2012)

Gegen den 102er ist das ja fast so breit wie ne Autobahn, plus die Seilsicherung, die eine nicht zu unterschätzende mentale Wirkung hat. Das Ding am Lago war teilweise so schmal, daß man nicht mal neben dem Rad laufen konnte, um zu schieben.

Aber mehr spaß hat man am Gemmi, schon allein wegen der Seilbahn


----------



## on any sunday (3. September 2012)

Mehr Spaß könnte man am Gemmi haben, wenn es nicht 30 cm Neuschnee gegeben hätte. Ich hatte die Schnauze voll vom Schnee und bin runtergegondelt, der andere Michael hat sich mutig durch Schneewehen runtergekämpft, meinte auch das Teil ist sehr heftig, außerdem für Räder verboten. Heute Schnee weg, dafür 
900 härteste Höhenmeter, die Abfahrt hat es aber wieder rausgerissen, perfekt.


----------



## on any sunday (9. September 2012)

Mami, ich will kein Bikebergsteiger werden! Schnauze, schieb weiter. Deshalb hier doch wieder ein paar on topic Bilder

Trübe Aussichten





geht doch





mmm, wie mag es 300 m höher ausschauen?





white out





Gemmi aus der Gondel





Bewölkte Aussichten ins südliche Wallis





Die Scharte ist das Ziel, vieeel Spaß





Von Spaß war definitiv nie die Rede





Dafür aber auf der Abfahrt, genial.









Suonensurfing über dem Lötschental, quasi die Waalwege des Wallis, nur etwas gefährlicher, angeblich. 





Auf Gitterrost über die Schlucht, ein großer Spaß. 

















Der Aletsch ruft 





und alle folgen





Bilder.. labern.. Worte und so.

























Die Viecher waren eindeutig geländegängiger





Zu Besuch des Dreigestirns vom Berner Oberland.









































Selbe Bleibe wie am trüben Anfang über dem Thuner See, sehr zu empfehlen. Finel





Tolle Runde, nur die Abfahrt vom Aletsch und der Gommer Höhenweg würden alle Beteiligten tourmäßig anders gestalten.

Irgendwann mehr Infos und Bilders.

Gut Nächtle.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (11. September 2012)

Grüezi Herr Sonntach,

trotz der vielen tiefhängenden Wolken und teils nebeliger Aussichten, sieht man, dass ihr ne schöne Runde im Wallis gedreht habt. 
Ne paar Infos zum Trail am Aletsch würde ich gerne entgegen nehmen

Bis bald mal

Ciao
Annette


----------



## on any sunday (24. September 2012)

War mal weg, siehe unten. Zur Aletsch Tour gibt es eigentlich nur zu sagen  ab der Gletscherstube der ausgeschilderten MTB Strecke ins Tal folgen, nicht unsere Abfahrt, die zum großen Teil eine Abgeh ist, Track siehe hier. Ist wirklich eindrucksvoll da oben, mehr Fotos folgen. Muss gleich weg, ins Erzgebirge, immer dieser Freizeitstress. 





Hab dann doch die Normalabfahrt genommen.





Etwas weiter westlich.


----------



## jokomen (24. September 2012)

Ah, Du warst mit dem Moped dort. Letzen Monat war es da aber noch etwas voller. 
Die Abfahrt mit dem Bike von dort aus, war echt beeindruckend und wird noch lange in meinen Träumen bleiben!:


Und viel Spaß im Ertzjebirsche


----------



## on any sunday (25. September 2012)

Letzte Woche war es abends um 18 Uhr leer und kühl.


----------



## on any sunday (1. Oktober 2012)

Leider wieder nur offtopic, aber vielleicht doch für den einen oder anderen aus sportlicher oder fotografischer Sicht interessant.

Etwas Motorspocht aus dem Nahen Osten.




Six_Days_000 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr





Six_Days_004 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Six_Days_037 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Six_Days_070 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Six_Days_100 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Six_Days_143 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Six_Days_162 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Six_Days_126 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Six_Days_082 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Mehr Bilders http://www.flickr.com/photos/stollenvernichter/sets/72157631669206451/[/QUOTE]


----------



## on any sunday (11. Oktober 2012)

Hab noch ein paar Fotos von unserem Schweiztrip eingestellt. Prosa ist mir im Moment, siehe Foto, zu anstrengend.




MTB_Schweiz_06_Eiger_Jungfrau017 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Fotooos Rund um den Aletsch


Die Alpentour danach bedurfte keiner Schiebung.




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_025 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Hier stand Blödsinn, da der kleine Tourbericht nur für Mitglieder im LC4 Forum sichtbar wäre. Blöde Beschränkung. Dann eben doch hier rein kopieren. Sind ja wenigstens schöne Berge.  

Mehr Bilder und in Groß hier: http://www.flickr.com/photos/stollenvernichter/sets/72157631707427514/with/8060769710/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (12. Oktober 2012)

Vordertürlosfahrer

Die begann mit einem Ausflug in die verbotene Stadt, um die KTM schienentauglich zu machen.




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_001 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Quasi über Nacht wurde der Alpenrand erreicht und die Südseite dieses kleinen Gebirges zügig angesteuert.

Next Stop Valparola Pass




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_005 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

mit netten Ausblicken auf die restlichen Dolos.




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_004 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Vorbei an den quadro torri




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_006 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

passte der Giau gut ins Konzept




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_009 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Nach der Nächtigung in Arraba ein Ründchen um die Sella




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_013 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

aufs Grödner Joch




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_015 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

aufs Sella Joch




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_019 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_020 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

und übers Pordoi Joch




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_023 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

ein kurzer Stop am Passo Valles




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_024 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

und ein kleiner Ausflug zur Pala




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_025 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

mit schrägen Vögeln




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_027 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Am Passo di Brocon gab es ein wenig Pasta




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_028 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

um sich dann auf Schleichwegen




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_030 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

und schlechte Wegstrecken




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_032 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

durchs Val Sugana, die Auffahrt war früher noch geschottert und relativ unbekannt, jetzt isse nur noch unbekannt




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_033 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

in die Sette Comuni zu begeben.




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_034 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Hier war eigentlich eine Übernachtung in der Albergo Marcesina geplant, die war aber dummerweise geschlossen. Also Planänderung und im schwindenen Tageslicht zügig über die Kriegsstrassen der Hochebene bis Rovereto geschottert, mangels Zeit leider keine Fotos. Im Dunkeln am Gardasee versorgte ich mich mit Pizza, gelato und Bett.

Dieses Jahr scheint der Gardasee ein Garant für Regen zu sein.

Erst am Maniva Pass wurde es trocken, aber die Wolken blieben.




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_035 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Feuchtigkeitsbringer verzogen sich erst kurz vorm Croce Domini




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_036 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

was Familie Murmeltier sofort ausnutzte.




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_037 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Keinen Bock auf die Schnellstrasse nach Bergamo, deshalb auf Nebenwegen durch die Bergamasker Alpen, welche mir noch ein heftiges Gewitter und eine ungünstige Übernachtung in Como bescherten.

Und schon wieder ein Seefoto vergessen. Auf kleinsten Wegen begab ich mich in eine mir unbekannte Piemontgegend, die aber sehr feine Aussichten lieferte. Z.B an der Bocchetta di Margosio auf den Monte Rosa. 




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_039 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_041 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Just in time erreichte ich das Tagesziel am Colle Nivolet




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_046 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_043 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Sackgasse




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_044 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_048 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Im Tal verwandelte ich meinen Zimmerschrank in eine Räucherkammer. 




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_049 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Am nächsten Morgen freute ich mich auf die Aussicht vom Col del Colombardo, wurde aber leider nichts draus.




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_050 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

auch beten half nichts




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_051 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Susatal in den Wolken




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_053 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Mal wieder am Colle delle Finestre




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_054 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

auf der Assietta




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_058 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_062 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_063 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_066 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Am Lac Cenis vorbei war es schon ziemlich kalt, aber die Auffahrt zum Col de l'Iseran hatte ich für mich alleine




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_068 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

und für knapp 2800 m Höhe war es am Pass fast noch warm, nur das Wetter versprach nichts Gutes.




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_069 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Am kleinen Sankt Bernhard dämmerte es mir, das ich langsam eine Bleibe suchen sollte.




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_071 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Das Wetter am nächsten Tag hatte nicht zu wenig versprochen, bei 5 Grad und Regen über den Grossen Sankt Bernhard.




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_072 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der Rest ist schnell erzählt, bei Dreckswetter durch die Schweiz, nur in Montreux war mal kurz Sonne vorhanden




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_074 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

bis zur Grenze. Am nächsten Tag noch eine schöne Tour durch den schwarzen Wald und ab Karlsruhe die Autobahn Richtung Heimat. War wohl doch eine etwas grössere Runde ums Haus.

Mehr Bilder und in Groß hier: http://www.flickr.com/photos/stollenvernichter/sets/72157631707427514/with/8060769710/


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2012)

fein fein, wer braucht da noch ein MTB ...


----------



## Miss Neandertal (12. Oktober 2012)

Wieder einmal schöne Bilder und ne nette Story!!

Fährst du überhaupt noch Rad???


----------



## on any sunday (13. Oktober 2012)

Manchmal fahr ich auch noch Rad, z.B. morgen. 

Ahrtaltrails am Sonntag

Auf verschlungenen Pfaden durchs Ahrgebirge, das Tempo wird gemässigt sein, fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten sind vorhanden und werden mit Vorsatz eingebaut. Es sollen ca. 50 km und 1200 Hm vernichtet werden.

Anmeldung hier


----------



## Miss Neandertal (13. Oktober 2012)

Danke, aber ich bin jetzt verwöhnt und fahre vorzugsweise nur noch bei Sonnenschein und trockenen Trails - viel Spaß, dennoch!


----------



## on any sunday (16. Oktober 2012)

Besser spät als nie und bei den feinen Wetteraussichten:

Nordeifelcross Blankenheim-Düren am nächsten Sunday.

Start am Bahnhofparkplatz in Blankenheim/Wald.

Wir folgen dem Wanderweg 12 (Eifelsteig, AE, offener Pfeil), ein Singeltrail, wird aber bald zum normalen Forstweg. Dank des Burgenweges wird es aber wieder trailiger, vorbei an Burg Reifferscheid und Hellenthal geht es auf und ab, über Forstwege bis zur Oleftalsperre. Kurz danach erreicht man den höchsten Punkt der Tour und bergab geht es ins malerische Perlenbachtal und zur Perlenbachtalsperre.

Nach der Talsperre singeltrailt es sich oberhalb von Monschau entlang der Rur bis Hammer. Hier ist eine wohlverdiente Pause am Campingplatz geplant. Weiter durchs Tal bis Einruhr, dann an der Rurtalsperre entlang bis zum fiesen Anstieg Richtung Schmidt. Wieder abwärts ins Kalltal bis Zerkall. Hier kann man sich entscheiden, ob man die Rurtalbahn entert und Düren per Schiene erreicht oder auch noch den Rest per Rad erledigt.

Nach Bewältigung des letzten Uphills wird Großhau erreicht und bis Düren ist fast nur noch Rollen angesagt.

Ende am Bahnhof in Düren

Bewegte Impressionen, Bilder und Kommentare der letzten Veranstaltungen:

2006

2007

2008

2009

2010

Die Tourdaten, ca. 110 km, ca. 1800 HM, ca. 8 Stunden reine Fahrzeit.

Es wäre keine schlechte Idee eine fähige Beleuchtung mitzunehmen, da Düren frühestens in der Dämmerung erreicht wird.

Mitcrosser bitte hier eintragen

Sollte sich am Freitag Abend die Mitfahrerzahl bei Null einpendeln, findet die Veranstaltung nicht statt.


----------



## on any sunday (24. Oktober 2012)

Dhünntalsperren Umrundung am Samstag

Der Klassiker im bergischen Waldraum. Ab Opladen auf Trails Richtung Altenberg, kurzen Blick auf die Staumauer, dann geht es gegen den Uhrzeiger, also rein richtungsmäßig, um das stauige Wasser. Ein Stopp an der Pfannkuchenmühle ist eingeplant, für den Biergarten dürfte es aber etwas kalt werden. 

Falls sich der Guide nicht verfährt, taucht irgendwann wieder der Startort auf. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so 60 km und 1000 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Zur Umrundung hier lang.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2012)

Und am Sonntag: Bergische Runde um Lindar ab Engelskirchen.

Am Anfang gibt es ein paar mehr oder wenig feste Brücken, gefolgt vom Hölzer Kopf, an den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über fiese Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn. Eine Berg- und Talfahrt führt uns zu Schloss Gimborn, Gelegenheit zur Nahrungsaufnahme. 

Nach der verdienten Pause fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen, Ruine Eibach vorbei und landen irgendwann wieder auf dem Höhenrücken oberhalb von Lindlar. Als Abschluß folgt ein mockiger Trail über Wurzeln, Steinfelder zurück nach Engelskirchen.

Mitreisende sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km, 1000 Hm zu bewältigen und sich hier eintragen


----------



## on any sunday (27. Oktober 2012)

Fallen aus wegen Fieber, Husten, Heiserkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. November 2012)

Seuche weg, neuer Versuch.

Dhünntalsperren Umrundung ab Opladen am Sonntag

Der Klassiker im bergischen Waldraum. Ab Opladen auf Trails Richtung Altenberg, kurzen Blick auf die Staumauer, dann geht es gegen den Uhrzeiger, also rein richtungsmäßig, um das stauige Wasser. Ein Stopp an der Pfannkuchenmühle ist eingeplant, für den Biergarten dürfte es aber etwas kalt werden. 

Falls sich der Guide nicht verfährt, taucht irgendwann wieder der Startort auf. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so 60 km und 1000 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Zur Umrundung hier lang.


----------



## on any sunday (15. November 2012)

Der Bergische Waldraum ruft am Samstag. 

Ab Opladen Richtung Wupperberge oder rund um das grosse, dhünnige Wasser, je nach Lust und Laune des Guides. Durch diverse Täler und Höhen zurück zum Startort. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so 50 km und 1000 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Waldarbeiter hier eintragen.


----------



## on any sunday (16. November 2012)

Neues Winterrad


----------



## supasini (16. November 2012)

schick! gefällt mir viel besser als das Monster... nur die Farbkombi Rahmen/Lenker ist ... naja, sagen wir mal: "gewöhnungsbedürftig"


----------



## Miss Neandertal (17. November 2012)

Das sieht so zart aus


----------



## Vertexto (17. November 2012)

Tja liebe Annette,
 jetzt sieht es nicht mehr so zart aus nach der Fangopackung heute
Danke noch mal an den Michel und Boos für die schöne und am Ende noch Sonnige Tour im Bergischen.....
Wir sehen uns an der Brennenden Tonne............
Grüße
Der Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Das sieht so zart aus



der herr sonntag ist ja auch kein 0,1 tonner


----------



## on any sunday (18. November 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Das sieht so zart aus



Ich bin ja auch ein zartes Persönchen.  Nee, liegt daran das es Stahl ist. Wollte mir schon länger so was anschaffen, aber merkwürdigerweise waren die runtergesetzten Transition nie in meiner Größe oder gewünschten Farbe lieferbar.

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich dann bei CRC für 130 EUR zuschlagen. Zwar kein Ami, aber nicht schwerer und auch irgendwo in Asien geschweisst. Gegen Orange als Farbe konnte ich aus verständlichen Gründen auch nicht argumentieren. 

Nach der gestrigen Proberunde, die übrigens gar nicht so fango war, muss ich sagen, es fährt sich auch echt schick. Stahl ist wirklich deutlich "komfortabler" als Alu. Liegt natürlich auch an der klassischen, dünnen Sattelstütze.


----------



## on any sunday (23. November 2012)

Dhünntalsperren Umrundung ab Opladen am Samstag

Der Klassiker im bergischen Waldraum. Ab Opladen auf Trails Richtung Altenberg, kurzen Blick auf die Staumauer, dann geht es gegen den Uhrzeiger, also rein richtungsmäßig, um das stauige Wasser. Ein Stopp an der Pfannkuchenmühle ist eingeplant, für den Biergarten dürfte es aber etwas kalt werden. 

Falls sich der Guide nicht verfährt, taucht irgendwann wieder der Startort auf. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so 60 km und 1000 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Zur Umrundung hier lang.


----------



## Langenfelder (23. November 2012)

schon wieder


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2012)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> schon wieder



...immer noch...


----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Michael,

das Rad gefällt mir - Freeride Hardtails sind ja im Trend (bei dem Ein und Anderen schön länger  und mit Deinem Bremsen-Schnäpchen solltest Du auch schnell zum stehen kommen. Nimmst Du es nächstes Jahr mit in die Alpen?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## route61 (1. Dezember 2012)

In der Tat.

Die Farbe des Lenkers passt aber auch für mein Empfinden nicht so ganz ...


----------



## on any sunday (3. Dezember 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nimmst Du es nächstes Jahr mit in die Alpen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Michael



Schau mer mal, aus Gewichtsgründen sicherlich nicht. 

Niedrige Temperaturen, Regen, keine idealen Bedingungen zum auserhäusigen Freizeitspaß. Darum sind mir ein paar alte Kodak CD in die Hände gefallen. Und es ist mir sogar gelungen, die Bilders ins neue Jahrtausend zu retten, iPhoto ist also doch für was gut.

USA im letzten Jahrtausend




USA_Colorado_157 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




USA_Colorado_160 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




USA_Colorado_107 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




USA_Colorado_268 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




USA_Colorado_304 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




USA_Colorado_316 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

More, bigger picture USA_Colorado_1998

Ich sollte da doch mal wieder hinfahren.


----------



## on any sunday (25. Dezember 2012)

Heute auf der Hausrunde.







Für Weihnachts Langweile http://www.advrider.com/forums/ Tolle Reiseberichte.
.
.


----------



## supasini (25. Dezember 2012)

bist du der vorne in der Mitte?
würde ja passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flusenflug (12. Januar 2013)

Ähhhh,  kleine Frage .... every sunday klingt gut. aber wie komme ich zur rubrik last minute? wenn ich es bei duchen eingebe, finde ich dieses forum nicht .... jemand lust sonntag früh n ründchen zu drehen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Januar 2013)

Last Minute Biking


----------



## on any sunday (13. Januar 2013)

Folge dem Eifeleingeborenen oder LMB links/rechts oben auf der Seite. Dank Grippe bin ich aber raus. Toll,  bei perfekten Dreckfreiwetter keine Gelegenheit die angefressenen  Pfunde zu reduzieren. 

Außerdem hat eben Herr Darjeeling meine Blauzahn Apfel Tastatur in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt. Scheiz Alterstatrigkeit.


----------



## on any sunday (8. Februar 2013)

Am Sonntag geht es rund um Engelskirchen.

Richtung Loope, dann über die Hängebrücke rauf zum Hölzer Kopf. An der Aggertalhöhle vorbei, durchquert man Ründeroth und erstürmt die Hohe Warte.

Danach folgt eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, gefolgt von einem waldigen Anstieg und stellenweise trailigem Verlauf mit Aussichten aufs Siebengebirge und Köln.

Nach dem alten Bergbaugebiet erfreut einen die letzte Steigung und eine hohlwegige Abfahrt nach Engelskirchen.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm zu bewältigen.

Engelsrunde


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2013)

Ähem, du weißt, wieviel Schnee da liegt?


----------



## on any sunday (9. Februar 2013)

Nö, aber laut der Webcams in der näheren Umgebung sah es noch fahrbar aus. Ist aber auch egal, ich habe wieder Fieber und Hüsterchen, das kann noch Eiter werden. 

Radsammlung in gute Hände abzugeben.


----------



## on any sunday (31. März 2013)

Nach dem ich mich heute überzeugen konnte, das es im Bergischen so trocken wie im Hochsommer ist, ignoriere ich einfach die scheiz Kälte.

Oster Montag, 11.15 Uhr ab BHf Opladen.

Der Bergische Waldraum ruft. Richtung Wupperberge oder rund um das grosse, dhünnige Wasser, je nach Lust und Laune des Guides. Durch diverse Täler und Höhen zurück zum Startort. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so 50 km und 1000 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Aprilfahrer hier eintragen.


----------



## on any sunday (26. April 2013)

Bergische Runde um Lindar ab Engelskirchen on Sunday

Am Anfang gibt es ein paar mehr oder wenig feste Brücken, gefolgt vom Hölzer Kopf, an den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über fiese Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn. Eine Berg- und Talfahrt führt uns zu Schloss Gimborn, Gelegenheit zur Nahrungsaufnahme. 

Nach der verdienten Pause fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen, Ruine Eibach vorbei und landen irgendwann wieder auf dem Höhenrücken oberhalb von Lindlar. Als Abschluß folgt ein feiner Trail über Wurzeln, Steinfelder zurück nach Engelskirchen.

Mitreisende sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km, 1000 Hm zu bewältigen und sich hier eintragen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. April 2013)

Servus!

Hab deinen Eintrag unter Mitfahrgelegenheiten gesehen. Falls das die Runde ist, welche du auf deiner Homepage stehen hast, dann pass oberhalb von Steeg im Heck auf. Der Weg, welcher parallel zur Autobahn führt und vom Sendemast rechts abgeht ist komplett zerhauen und eine Schlammschlacht aller ersten Sahne... hat wohl was großes durchgewühlt. Obenrum und dann direkt auf die Brücke zu ist im besseren Zustand, obwohl da einiges an Geäst rumliegt, was man aber schön umzirkeln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. April 2013)

Danke fùr die Info, da geht es aber heute nicht lang.


----------



## on any sunday (29. April 2013)

War eine nette Runde bei frühlingshaften 12 Grad. 





Erstaunlich viele Leute für die Gegend im Wald. Musste einem verirrten Stöckchengeher bei Ommerborn den rechten Weg weisen, in Gimborn Frühling mittels lecker Eisbecher simulieren und feststellen, das der letzte, steinige Trail Richtung Engelskirchen jetzt zwar als Wanderweg ausgeschildert ist, aber durch ein forstwirtschafliches Fahrzeug auf ca. 400 m verwüstet wurde. Bin mal gespannt, ob die das Teil wieder instandsetzen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. Mai 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> War eine nette Runde bei frühlingshaften 12 Grad.
> 
> Erstaunlich viele Leute für die Gegend im Wald. Musste einem verirrten Stöckchengeher bei Ommerborn den rechten Weg weisen, in Gimborn Frühling mittels lecker Eisbecher simulieren und feststellen, das der letzte, steinige Trail Richtung Engelskirchen jetzt zwar als Wanderweg ausgeschildert ist, aber durch ein forstwirtschafliches Fahrzeug auf ca. 400 m verwüstet wurde. Bin mal gespannt, ob die das Teil wieder instandsetzen.



Du meinst bestimmt da, wo dieser neumodische Panoramasteig entlangführt, fast an dem Einstieg rechts vorbeigefahren, weil das Ding so zerhauen ausgesehen hat... vor allem das erste Stück nach dem Einstieg in der Straße hat mir sozusagen das Herz wieder geöffnet... schöner natürlicher Wurzeldrop mitten auf dem Wanderweg! Mich ärgert die Tatsache, dass ich dort bestimmt seit 7 oder 8 Jahren nicht mehr hergefahren bin  so ein wenig Klein-Finale find ich!


----------



## on any sunday (1. Mai 2013)

Genau der ist gemeint. Der neumodische Panoramasteig wird übrigens am Sonntag in Lindlar "eröffnet". Mehr Infos gibt es im Wanderatlas, incl. kompletten GPS Track. Interessant, das dort der Weg als "Für Mountainbikes geeignet" angegeben wird. Find ich gut.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. Mai 2013)

Die Seite kenne ich. Vor ein paar Monaten bin ich vermehrt über die Hinweisschilder gestolpert und hab mal danach gesucht. Wenig Asphalt auf der ganzen Route und noch besser für Mountainbikes geeignet, vor allem wenn man auch weiß wo. Und mit Wanderern gab es heute auch keine Probleme, obwohl genug unterwegs gewesen sind.


----------



## on any sunday (9. Juni 2013)

Mist, bestes Radwetter und ich kann drei Wochen nicht fahren. 

Und tschüss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (9. Juni 2013)

Na dann mal viel Spass, ich freu mich schon auf den Urlaubsbericht mit den Bildern


----------



## jokomen (10. Juni 2013)

Yo, ich freu mich auch schon auf die erste Juli-Woche mit schönen Bildern hier.


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juni 2013)

Mal gucken, ob das was gibt mit den Bildern. 

Reise fängt nicht gut an, Autozug fährt wegen nasser Ösis nicht nach Villach .sondern nur bis München. Also wird die erste Etappe sehr lang und erst ziemlich feucht. In Slowenien ist noch keine Saison, nur 4 Sterne Buden haben auf, was nachts um 10 aber egal ist. Feinster Schotter bis zur kroatischen Grenze erzeugt Grinsen, danach nicht mehr, da mein Perso seit einem Monat abgelaufen ist. Du kommst hier nicht rein. Jetzt sitz ich hier in Leibach und werde morgen die Botschaft anbetteln. Nach Montenegro kommt man auch nur mit gültigen Papers. Sonst wird halt jetzt schon zum Stiefel übergesetzt, denen ist meine Perso egal.


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juni 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...da mein Perso seit einem Monat abgelaufen ist...



und schon wieder 10 jahre rum...

perso, ausweis, was solls - hauptsache die karre läuft

paß auf, daß du nicht mit stuntzi zusammenstösst, der dürfte dir da irgendwo entgegenkommen


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juni 2013)

KTM schnurrt wie ein Tiescher. Muss aufhören , da kommt das nächste Pivo.


----------



## stahlgabi (12. Juni 2013)

pivo  kann er schreiben aber Ljubljana nich


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2013)

obacht!


----------



## jokomen (12. Juni 2013)

Ist nicht schlimm, bei Genuß von Hopfen-Kaltschale, kann das schon mal passieren.


----------



## on any sunday (12. Juni 2013)

Jubel Jana kann ich mit oder ohne Pivo nicht schreiben, mal schauen, ob es mit Vino klappt. Ich trinke auf die Schnarchnasen vom Kölner Ordnungsamt. Haben mich heute 3 Stunden kostbarer Mopedzeit gekostet. Aber der Blick auf die Adria entdchädigt.


----------



## on any sunday (15. Juni 2013)

Ok, sind schon ein paar Bilder zusammen gekommen. Aber der Mensch mit dem Vodoo Püppchen kann es wieder einstecken, hat gewirkt. Simmerring vom Antriebsritzel simmert nicht mehr. Praktischerweise nur 30 km von einer seltenen, kroatischen Ktm Niederlassung entfernt. Unpraktischerweise ist Wochenende, muss bestellt werden. 3 Tage Zwangsaufenthalt in der Tourihölle, 28 Grad, Strand und halbnackte Menschen, was soll man machen. Dobredan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> 28 Grad, Strand und halbnackte Menschen, was soll man machen...



na was wohl, Weiber glotzen!!!


----------



## on any sunday (15. Juni 2013)

Nackter Fels vorm Vorderrad wäre mir hier lieber.


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Juni 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nackter Fels vorm Vorderrad wäre mir hier lieber.



Was anderes Nacktes kann doch auch sehr schön sein. Darf nur nicht zu Alt sein

Der Zwangsaufenthalt ist natürlich echt sehr ärgerlich. Wünsche trotzdem weiterhin viel spaß auf Deiner Tour.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Miss Neandertal (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Herr Sonntag,

irgendwie steht deine Tour unter einem schlechten STern
Aber Kroatien hat doch leckeres Bier und schmackhaftes Essen zu günstigen Preisen - mach das Beste draus und viel Spaß noch


----------



## on any sunday (18. Juni 2013)

Wieder alles heile. Falls demnächst eine Fähre in der Adria kentert, ihr wisst wer drauf war.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (20. Juni 2013)

Kannst du etwa nicht schwimmen? 
Sonst geh mal in die Lehre bei Jürgen

Viel Spaß bei den Berlusconis


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juni 2013)

Oh, ein freies Weifei. Montenegro ist a Traum, will garnicht mehr weg, aber morgen wird rübergeschifft. An Bildern wird kein Mangel herrschen. Und nichts geshopt. Obwohl , heute würde es mir keiner glauben.


----------



## on any sunday (12. Juli 2013)

Vorsicht, furchtbar offtopic. Obwohl, zum biken würde ich auch nach Montenegro fliegen.

Adria Rundfahrt 2013, Teil 1

Geplant war eine kleine Tour ab Slowenien über Kroatien und Bosnien-Herzegowina nach Montenegro, rüberschiffen nach Italien und durch den Stiefel zurück. Aber wie man so sagt, erzähl Gott deine Pläne und er lacht.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_000 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Tag 1

Dank Land unter in Österreich, fährt der Autoreisezug nicht nach Villach, sondern nur bis München. Ok, sehen wir es als Start in den Urlaub an. Morgens halb sechs, über München geht ein kleiner Wolkenbruch nieder, das habe ich nicht gebucht. Noch was abwarten und dann im noch leicht Feuchten Richtung Allgäu. Kaum getrocknet, schickt Petrus die nächste Dusche. 

Gut das der Track sich in die andere Richtung bewegt und so der Fahrer halbwegs trocken bleibt. Bei Kufstein klart es auf, Österreich begrüßt einem mit blauen Himmel und das ändert sich nicht mehr. Über möglichst kleine Wege durch das Pinzgau und die Niederen Tauern, versucht der Fahrer möglichst artgerecht sein Ziel zu erreichen. Mitten in der Walachei tauchen plötzlich zwei runde, rotweiße Schilder auf, die die Durchfahrt verwehren, Opfer der Sinnflut. Na ja, umkehren wäre extrem ungünstig, deshalb wird die geplante Route fortgesetzt. Und siehe da, die halbe Strasse ist weggespült, aber für Einspurfahrzeuge kein Problem, Schwein gehabt.

Nach 380 km auf der Uhr wird Villach erreicht, der eigentliche Startpunkt. Da noch früh am Tag, wird etwas gepaust und dann nach Slowenien über den Wurzenpass eingereist. Irgendwie ist der Empfang nicht sehr freundlich.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_001 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Durch den Triglav Nationalpark und an der Soca vorbei, wird alles mitgenommen, was auch geplant war. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_002 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_005 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

War nach der langen Anfahrt unsinnig und wurde durch einen erneuten Wolkenbruch bestraft. Richtung Süden wird Slowenien deutlich schottriger, macht Spaß, besonders die bunte Pistenbegrenzung.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_008 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_007 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_010 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Aber langsam wird der Tag dunkler und keine Bleibe in Sicht oder vielmehr alle Unterkünfte sind noch geschlossen. Zum schlechten Schluss bleibt nur noch eine 4 Sterne Herberge in Idria, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


2.Tag

Nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück wird der Einstieg zur Strecke von gestern gesucht und so fängt der Tag mit einer schottrigen Auffahrt genau richtig an. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_013 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Schotter wird mich zu einem Großteil durch Slowenien begleiten, vorbei an karstigen Landschaften und tiefen Abgründen.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_017 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_019 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_021 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_023 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


Der Wald spuckt einen kurz vor der kroatischen Grenze aus, kommt mir bekannt vor, hier war ich schon im letzten Jahr. Ohne eine böse Vorahnung, reiche ich der kroatische Zollline meinen Perso. Die Frage, ob ich auch gültige Papiere dabei hätte, verwirrt mich etwas. Dummmichel hätte besser mal auf das Ablaufdatum geschaut. Kurz gesagt, Du kommst hier nicht rein. Meinen KTM Tanker gewendet und wieder den slowenischen Zolllisten begrüßt. Einen Monat später wäre mir das nicht mehr passiert.

Was tun? Mmh, da war doch was mit Botschaften und so. Genau, die Deutsche ist in Ljubljana, nur 40 km entfernt. Dank Schmartfon informiert, das es doch vielleicht besser wäre anstelle neuer Papiere ein anderes Reiseziel zu wählen, Freunde oder Angetraute die Wohnung nach gültigen Papieren durchsuchen zu lassen........ Und natürlich müssen die Öffnungszeiten der Botschaft mit denen der heimatlichen Behörde übereinstimmen, weil diese muß eine Ermächtigung ausstellen, am Besten vorher. Glückliche Umstände ermöglichen mir mein heimatliches Ordnungsamt noch zu erreichen. Aber, nee mein Jung, vorab schon mal gar nicht, nur in Echtzeit bei der Botschaft. Danke für nichts. 


3.Tag

9:05 Uhr auf der Deutschen Botschaft. Kein Problem, neue Papiere kommen quasi sofort. 11:30 Uhr Nö, von den Kölner Ordnern noch keine Rückmeldung, könnten sie vielleicht selber anrufen? Klar doch. Nee mein Jung, Fax hammer nit, Wat?, eine Ermächtigung? Watt`n dat? Kroatische Dame mit Kölner Dame verbunden. Reisepass in 10 Minuten fertig. Was lernen wir daraus? Genau! 

Wieder zur kroatischen Grenze, Du kommst hier rein. Zur Belohnung tolle Strecke bis nach Novi  Vinodolski ans Meer. Wurde sogar mit der richtigen Farbe ausgepfeilt.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_025 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_028 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_031 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Welt ist klein, das österreichische Mopedpaar, das kurz hinter mir war und wegen der Brummizeichen nicht in die Polizeikontrolle gerauscht ist, hatte auch in meiner Pension Zuflucht gesucht. Fröhlicher Abend mit reichlich Fisch, Weißwein und Benzingesprächen.


4.Tag

Feine Pisten am Meer und durch den Velebit Nationalpark, nette Unterhaltung mit schweizer Endurist, keine besonderen Vorkommnisse. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_034 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_035 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_041 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

15 km vom Meer immer noch Schnee.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_043 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_045 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Aus Sprit und Zeitmangel die alte österreich-ungarische Schotterstrecke nach Zadar ausgelassen und bei kroatischen Remscheidern, oder umgekehrt, eingecheckt. Interessanter Nachbarschaftstratsch über die Unterschiede zwischen kroatischer und deutscher Lebensweise. 


5.Tag

Perfekte Balkan Ralleystrecken. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_049 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_052 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_055 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_059 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Leider nur bis zum letzten Tankstopp. Dabei festgestellt, das der Simmerring vom Antriebsritzel nicht mehr simmert, sondern ich eine perfekt geschmierte Kette und linken Radrand habe. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Glück im Unglück, ein sehr rarer kroatische KTM Händler ist nur 30 km entfernt in Makarska. Diese Stadt ist allerdings die Touristenhölle auf Erden. Einzig Gute, es mangelt nicht an günstigen Unterkünften und Verpflegung. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_061 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Bin in einem der 1000 Appartements untergekommen, Hausherr war 10 Jahre in München, sehr nett, will mir das Zimmer gleich für 1 Woche vermieten, is billischer. Ihm ist schwer vermittelbar, das Strandurlaub so nicht ganz mein Ding ist. Bitte um eine Zeitung für ölende KTM. Ah, Deutscher, immer so ordentlich. 

Komme vom duschen runter, KTM ist gewaschen, geht ja nicht, Deutscher mit unordentlichen Moped. Meinen Helm hat er auch noch geputzt und defekte Leiste angeklebt, die zerkratzte Brillenscheibe sollte ich auch wechseln. No comment.


6.Tag

Zum KTM Händler, kroatischer Düsseldorfer, oder umgekehrt. Simmerring nicht da, muss bestellt werden, da Samstag erst am Dienstag hier. Was soll er oder ich machen, shit happens. Geschäft ist seit der Wirtschaftskrise sowieso mies, Kroaten kaufen kein Luxuxsgut, wie z.B. KTM, mehr. 

Was soll man machen? Strandmatte und einen Original Dr. Dre Kopfhörer für 120 Kuna kaufen. Wetter ist kostenlos gut. Alt Makarska mit Hafen ist ganz ansehnlich.


7. Tag

Strand, etwas rumknipsen, das habe ich nicht gebucht.

Der alte Mann und die Mär.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_062 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_065 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Touristendenkmal, leicht abgegriffen.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_066 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


8. Tag

Strand, etwas rumknipsen, das habe ich nicht gebucht.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_067 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Big Balls




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_068 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_073 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_080 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


9. Tag

11:30 Uhr, der Simmerring klingelt, will aber erst um 14 Uhr eingebaut werden. Egal, mit Hoffnung sind die Steine am Strand sofort weicher. Die letzten Kuna werden in Essensware umgesetzt.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_082 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Köln ist überall




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_083 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

10. Tag

Es fährt wieder. Der nette kroatische Vermieter wünscht mir eine gute Fahrt, obwohl ja 70 Prozent aller Zweiradler verunglücken. Ich soll doch wieder kommen. Sorry, im Leben nicht. Dubrovnik habe ich mir abgeschminkt, es ist heiß und in Mopedklamotten wäre eine Besichtigung ein wahrer Saunagang. 

Also durch die Berge Richtung Bosnien, recht nett,  leider wenig Schotter.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_087 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_089 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Habe mir erst den falschen Übergang gewählt, nur für kroatische Bosnier, oder umgekehrt. Am richtigen Übergang schwitze ich hinter Reisebussen, sonst keine Probleme. Doch, die geplante Strecke ist gesperrt. Aber der Asphalt verschwindet bald, die Piste führt durch altes Kriegsgebiet, besser nicht vom Weg abkommen.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_090 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Apropos, Dummmichel schien die Wärme auf das Gehirn zu schlagen. Goldene Regel, fährst du alleine, begib dich nie abwärts, wo du alleine nicht wieder rauf kommst. 5 Sekunden diese Regel missachtet, schon stand die KTM im Trail ohne Wendemöglichkeit, Rückschiebung impossible, der Point of no return lächelte mich an. 

Kurze Sondierung, alles Scheize. Kurze Wanderklamotten angezogen, den nächsten bosnischen Bauern nach 2 km Marsch erst um Wasser, dann um Beistand gebeten. Um es kurz zu machen, nach Bekanntschaft der Nachbarschaft, der Polizei, 2 kräftigen neuen Freunden und einem Lada Niva, war die KTM wieder auf dem rechten Weg. Und die Frage, warum keiner die 500 m bis zur Bergungsstelle zu Fuß gehen wollte? Ach ja, wegen der Schlangen, gut zu wissen.

Die freundliche Aufforderung, doch bis zur Grenze auf Asphalt zu bleiben, schlug ich natürlich aus und surfte ohne festen Untergrund bis kurz vor die Schwarzen Berge. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_092 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Da meine letzen EUR dem Bergekommando zu Gute gekommen waren, hatte ich endlich wieder Mark in den Fingern, allerdings bosnische. Abgegeben wurde diese im Motel, zum Leidwesen des anwesenden Lamms. Sehr lecker.


11.Tag

Nach der gestrigen Erfahrung heute keine Experimente.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_093 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ok, eine alte Bahnstrecke war dabei, sehr nett. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_095 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der bosnische Zöller guckt meinen Reisepass wie Falschgeld an, mein abgelaufener Perso überzeugt in mehr. Der Montenegriner? legt Wert auf die green card, endlich mal was richtig gemacht. Es folgen einsame Asphaltsträßchen Richtung Domitor Nationalpark, nichts aufregendes. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_096 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


Endlich kommen die richtigen Berge in Sicht incl. Stausee und einer unterhaltsamen Konversation mit einem deutschen Mountainbiker. Feine Tunnelstrecke bergauf mit vorwitzigen Bergspitzen folgt. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_098 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_099 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Und plötzlich findet man sich in den Alpen wieder, sehr geil. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_105 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_116 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_123 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_127 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


Nach zwei Pässen ist der Tank verdächtig leer. Er und der Fahrer tanken voll, dieser besorgt noch Geld. Toll, nur 100 EUR Scheine schmeißt der Automat raus. Also zum wechseln in die Bank. Von draußen modern, von innen fünfziger Jahre mit selbiger Besatzung. Das Wechselgeld wird aus einer gusseisernen Schatulle geholt, sehr balkanes.  Es geht durch die berühmte Tara Schlucht. Na ja, hohe Brücke mit tiefen Fluß unten halt. Gibt aber schönere Blicke, man muss sich noch was aufheben. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_129 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Dafür wird sich für die nächsten 15 km in den montenegrinischen? Waldraum begeben. Da wo die Höhe die Sicht freigibt, entdecke ich einen schwarzen Smoker. Tiefsee in Montenegro? Nur schnell tanken und weg hier. 



Adria Rundfahrt KTM_130 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_132 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Puh, langsam könnte Schluss sein, sieht nach schmalen Asphaltwegelchen aus. Falsch gedacht, als der Tarmac endet, sieht man ihn erst nach 25 km wieder. Hier und da ein Haus, über Hochalmen, an Flüsschen vorbei, auf und ab, KTM Land. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_134 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Sogar einen einheimischen Enduristen gegrüßt. Leider keine Zeit zum Plausch, da er sicher wusste, wo er gleich schlafen kann, ich nicht. Merke, im Süden wird es im Sommer schneller dunkel wie in der Heimat. Gut, das ich dem Hobel besseres Licht spendiert habe, Nightride über unbekannte Schotterpisten. 500 m nach dem Waldausgang steht ein Motel, sehr praktisch.


----------



## on any sunday (12. Juli 2013)

Adria Rundfahrt 2013, Teil 2

12. Tag

Die Kette könnte spannender sein, dumm nur, das der kroatische Schrauber die Achsschraube mit dem halben Meter angezogen hat, gib den Bordmitteln keine Chance. Außerdem quitscht die Hinterradbremse ohne erkennbaren Grund. Das muss die KTM ab. Vom Motel praktisch wieder in den Wald. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_135 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Nach der xten Wasserdurchfahrt, Hochgewichtstrailen, über zwei Baustämme und sehr groben Gestein, erkannt, das an dieser Alm anscheinend Ende im Gelände ist. Bei nächster Gelegenheit mal von der anderen Seite probieren. Egal, ein wenig Kurvenkratzen macht auch Spaß.

Wasserspiele auch




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_138 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Als Belohnung an den Streckenplaner folgen einige grasige Hügel mit feiner Aussicht. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_144 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der Schotter ist verdammt heiß, wird also Zeit an Höhe zu gewinnen. Dem Streckenplaner gehört eine aufs Maul. Auf heftigen Almwegen sinkt zwar der Luftdruck, die Temperatur im Anzug des Planers steigt eher. Ums letzte Eck gekämpft, erscheinen ein paar mampfende Kühe auf scheinbar weglosen Grashügel mit bester Aussicht. Aber tatsächlich, einfach dem Track folgen und schon wird alles ganz einfach, einfach steil. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_148 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_149 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Auch die Abfahrt nach Adrijevica ist alles anderes als flach und die ersten Minarette begrüßen mich. Hier trifft man logischer Weise auf deutlich mehr Verkehrteilnehmer. Darum Vorsicht, dort gilt, je mehr Reifen, umso mehr Vorfahrt. Auch die Müllentsorgung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, große, offene Container am Straßenrand, die anscheinend nie geleert werden, außer vom Wind. 

Es folgt dass selbe Spiel wie gestern, Gelände ohne Ende. OK, nicht ganz, ein kleiner Plausch mit der montenegrinischen Grenzpolizei war nicht dabei. Und Killerpferde auch nicht.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_151 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_152 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Am letzten Pass ein Blick auf das Tageziel, den Plav See mit passender Umrahmung. Montenegro ist! KTM Land. Oder wie die Alpen vor 30 Jahren.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_154 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_155 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Im Motel Aqua abgestiegen. Wieder keine Sprachprobleme, junger Kellner aus Darmstadt und ein Student aus Holland. Die eigentlich private Dachterrasse wurde dem erschöpften Fahrer zur Verfügung gestellt. Viel Spaß beim chillen.


13. Tag

Die erste Auffahrt des Tages wollte sich erst etwas verstecken, war aber nicht sehr erfolgreich. Ein schicker Kammweg. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_159 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Nach der längeren Abfahrt, folgt man einem Flusstal 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_162 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

und an einer unscheinbaren Brücke geht es rechts ab zum Höhenweg des Tages. A Traum




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_164 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_169 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_170 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_173 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_176 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


Dem Berg näher auf das Gestein zu fühlen scheitert leider an einer Wasserdurchfahrt, eindeutig zu viel schnelles Wasser im Bach. Das hätte eigentlich schon gereicht, aber der Streckenplaner hatte eine Piste zu einem Bergsee ausfindig gemacht. Und wieder ein Heilicht, ein alpiner Schotterpass durchs Karstgebirge 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_180 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_183 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

und auf der Rückseite steil zum See, der allerdings reichlich mickrig war. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_185 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Dafür war die weitere Streckenführung spektakulär. Eine schmale Piste führt kaum erkennbar durch den Karst. Leider endet das Vergnügen an den letzten Schneewehen des Winters. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_188 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_189 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Apropos endet, durch den ungeplanten Rückweg machte sicher der mitgeführte Spritkanister echt bezahlt. Jetzt wurde es aber Zeit Richtung Bar zu düsen, also der Hafenstadt, is klar. Auf dem Weg dorthin macht ich mehr durch Zufall einen kleine Abfahrt mit einem tollen Blick auf die Skutari Seen ausfindig, sehr geil.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_192 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ein hochlaufender Jogger sprach mich mit "Alles klar?" an. Und noch ein mannheimer Montenegriner, oder umgekehrt. Mopeds sind halt sehr kommunikativ.  Genächtigt habe ich im kleinen, aber feinen Cetinje, bei einem Autofreak, der der KTM eine Garage und mir ein Zimmer angeboten hatte.


14. Tag

Bis Kotor war es nicht weit, deshalb schnell zum Frühstück dorthin. Netter, südlicher Fjord, aber zur Stadtbesichtigung schon am Morgen zu warm. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_201 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Also durchs Gebirge nach Bar, was allerdings mit veralteten Kartenmaterial und einer Schranke länger und zu einer ungemütlichen Bekanntschaft mit der Küstenstrasse führte. Schon die Karten für die Fähre klar gemacht, noch etwas im kühleren Gebirge abgehangen, am Strand wieder mal von einem Einheimischen angesprochen worden. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_209 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Interessantes Gespräch, er war u.a. vor 3 Wochen in Wuppertal, Urlaub machen, und die Kölner Moschee war er auch gucken. Danach noch leicht gespeist, man weiss ja bei Schiffreisen nie, was das Meer so bietet. Nur die Aussicht bei der Nahrungsaufnahme erzeugte einen leichten Würgereiz.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_210 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Eingeschifft, noch was Bildspielerei betrieben und Dank Thermarest und Schlafbeutel noch vor der Ausfahrt eingepennt, Dieselbrummen beruhigt.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_208 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_214 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

15. Tag

Kurz vor Bari aufgewacht, 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_220 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

schiebenden, schweizer Harleyfahrer Hilfe angeboten, am Zoll, wie in Italien üblich, vorgedrängelt. Festgestellt, das es wohl sehr ambitioniert ist, heute noch in die Toskana zu wollen. Der Vesuv wird deshalb links liegen gelassen Also so kurz, aber schön, wie möglich. Hat sogar meist geklappt, ein paar öde, aber schnelle Stücke waren dabei, der orkanartige Wind verhalf mir zu neuen Schräglagenrekorden ohne Kurve.

Wenn man schon da ist, Castel del Monte angeschaut. Schönes Stück Kultur. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_222 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ansonsten viel flach in Apulien. Dann doch lieber etwas mehr ins Gebirge, auch wenn es länger dauert. Schon schön. Und doch noch ein langes Stück Abruzzen Nationalpark mitgenommen, sehr lecker. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_253 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Dummerweise kurz vor Rieti in einen fetten Wolkenbruch geraten. Im erstbesten Hotel eingecheckt. Nach dem Auswringen überlegt, verdammt, hier warst du doch auch schon vor 7 Jahren, und noch mal verdammt, das einzige und nächste offene "Lokal" ist emce donald. Egal, Hunger und Durst treibt es rein. Schon das zweite Mal dieses Jahr. Sollte ich mir Sorgen machen?

16. Tag

Bei blauem Himmel wird Rieti verlassen und sich durch Lazio und Umbrien Richtung Toskana bewegt. Ich liebe es um 9:00 Uhr bei 20 Grad über einsame, italienische Landstrassen zu surfen. 




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_249 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Eigentlich war noch ein Ausflug in die Abruzzen und die sibilinischen Berge geplant, das hätte aber zwei Tage länger gedauert. Bischen schade, aber da war ich schon öfters.

Ohne Zeitdruck steuerte ich meine toskanische Bleibe an. Gehört zwar nicht mir, aber ich kann dort immer nächtigen. Fast wie zu Hause.




Adria Rundfahrt KTM_258 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


17. Tag

Kurz den Hinterradreifen angeschaut und festgestellt, das man damit nicht mehr legal oder sicher nach Hause kommt. Italienische Reifenpreise kenne ich, Wetter in Deutschland ist mies und 3 Tage relaxen in der Toskana hat was. Ab Alessandria ist noch ein Platz im Zug frei, ist außerdem deutlich preiswerter als die Rückfahrt per KTM, ist gebucht. Der Sprit kostet in Italien übrigens 1,80 EUR, also incl. Vergnügungssteuer.

Resttage

Wie gesagt, relaxen ist angesagt und dann nur noch 350 km Italien und etwas Deutschland. Es waren auf jeden Fall feine 3 Wochen, mit kleinen Einschränkungen. Montenegro sieht mich auf jeden Fall wieder.

Alle Bilders:http://www.flickr.com/photos/stollenvernichter/sets/72157634600392904/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (12. Juli 2013)

sehr hübsch (Bilda, Landschaft und Bericht) - muss ich auch mal hin (also die Balkan-Seite). muss ich aber vor her noch Schotterfahren lernen


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2013)

wie immer text+bild ein genuß!!


----------



## jokomen (12. Juli 2013)

Härlisch,... foll die dollen Bilda und ein glasse Uhrlaupsberischt. Dasch macht Luscht, aber leida fehlt mir och datt passende Mopped mit denn Stohlen.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (12. Juli 2013)

Sehr, sehr fein Herr Sonntag - könntest professionell Reiseberichte schreiben und bebildern


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2013)

Neid! ... und der KTM-Händler wird wieder große Augen machen, wenn du mit dem Bike zur Wartung kommst. Langsam solltest du ja schon KTM-Werksfahrer für Langstrecken werden :-D

Gruß

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2013)

Sundowner Runde am Montag im Kölner Norden. Es geht durch den Chorbusch, an Kloster Knechtsteden vorbei, über die alte Bahntrasse nach Stommeln, Eispause, und durch die Felder zurück nach Esch.

Dürften so ca. 35 km sein. Höhenmeter gefühlt keine.

Der Start ist in Köln-Esch an der Feuerwehr, gut erkennbar durch große, rote Fahrzeuge oder auch an der Begegnung von Weilerstraße und Am Baggerfeld.

Eisdielenfahrer hier eintragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2013)

Der Bergische Waldraum ruft am 03.08. in Opladen. Es geht Richtung Eifgenbach, durch diverse Täler und Höhen zur Dhünntalsperre und über Altenberg wird wieder der Startort angesteuert. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so ca. 60 km und 1100 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Hier gehts zum Bahnhof


----------



## on any sunday (9. August 2013)

Probieren wir es doch trotz Urlaubszeit nochmal.

Der Bergische Waldraum ruft am 10.08. in Opladen. Es geht Richtung Eifgenbach, durch diverse Täler und Höhen zur Dhünntalsperre und über Altenberg wird wieder der Startort angesteuert. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so ca. 60 km und 1100 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Hier gehts zum Bahnhof


----------



## on any sunday (16. August 2013)

Kurzfristiger Herbstausflug im Sommer.

Sonntag, 18:00 Uhr, der Herr Gnade und der Herr Sonntag erobern den Brocken auf der Bergsteigervariante, ohne Sauerstoff, über wurmige Berge, Rodelbahnen und zurück über feinmatschige, kalte Boden.





Montag an diversen Stauseen, über steinige Wurzeln, oder umgekehrt, auf Dammwegen, radauige Wasserfälle, Torfhaus oft gelesen aber nie gefunden, leckere 13 Grad mit erfrischenden Schauern, und wieder zurück über feinmatschige, kalte Boden, Herr Gnade ist nicht amused. Kein gutes Licht, kein Foto.

Dienstag, alle Fahrdienstleiter in Schierke anwesend. 





Es geht über diversen Klippen Richtung Ilsenburg





Ein schneller Herr Gnade überrascht den Fotografen.





Es folgte ein erfrischender Wolkenbruch im Schutze des harzigen Waldes.  Am Bahnhof Steinere Renne ist wieder blauer Himmel in Sicht, deshalb kein Zug, sondern weiter nach Ilsenburg. Und bevor wir der feuchten Ilse aufwärts folgen konnten, war wieder Bäume umarmen und warten auf Trockenheit angesagt.

Kaum war die Ilse verschwunden, folgte der letzte Wasserstop in einer lauschigen Wanderhütte. Der Brockengipfel trauerte auch in Schwarz um den verschwundenen Sommer.

Herr Gnade ist trotz des wundervollen Regenbogens wieder nicht amused.





Trockenen Reifens wird das Elend nach Braunlage beendet.

Mittwoch Flucht auf die Hanskühnenburg. 





Hier saß auch schon Herr Gnade, ähm Herr Goethe.





Schicke Trailschleifen um die Burg.





und bunte Höhenwege.





Danach lockeres Waldwegecruisen mit ungeplanten feinem Schlusstrail.

Donnerstag doch Torfhaus entdeckt. Grosse Runde über diverse Märchenwege, Steilanstiege, Oder und andere Gewässer, hinterlistige Jägersteige, nicht wahr Herr Gnade, eckrige Talsperren und Pionierwege. Perfektes Wetter, keine Lust für Fotos, danach war ja auch die Heimfahrt angesagt.

Wie immer war der Harz einen Ausflug wert. Reichlich Höhenmeter, Wurzeln, Steine, Wasser, feine Aussichten. Das nächste Mal bringe ich den Harzern aber ein paar Aufwärts Serpentinen mit. Auch Herr Gnade war dann doch überwiegend amused.


----------



## No Mercy (22. August 2013)

Auch wenn es nun schon ein paar Tage her ist, war es doch eine feine Reise mit Herrn Sonntag.

Auf den Punkt gebracht:

*- bike - eat - drink - sleep - *(nur die Reihenfolge war nicht immer gleich)

Schöne Gegend, tolle Trails, einige Herausforderungen (vorwiegend) gutes Wetter, und ein souveräner Begleiter, der immer wieder fix noch einen weiteren Trail aus der Tasche zaubert.

hier noch einige bewegte Eindrücke:







gruss
dirk


----------



## DoubleU (22. August 2013)

Nice, da kann man mal hinfahren - nur schade, dass ihr mit dem Wetter etwas Pech hattet. Welche cam nutzt du?


----------



## No Mercy (22. August 2013)

Nun, da ich erst einmal testen wollte, ob das filmen überhaupt was für mich ist, erst einmal einen günstigen China - Böller für 80$.

Macht seinen Job ganz solide, mit Klett-band an den Helm und gut ist.

gruß
dirk


----------



## on any sunday (22. August 2013)

Schönes Filmchen, gute Beschallung, man könnte meinen, du hast was mit Musik zu tun.  Ich könnt schon wieder.


----------



## on any sunday (12. September 2013)

Soderle, gute Entscheidung vor der kalten, useligen Regenzeit noch eine Woche Urlaub zu machen. Eigentlich war u.a. der Rennsteig ohne Motor geplant, aber mit der Bahn kurzfristig zu teuer, zu umständlich und zu alleine. Dann lieber die 70 Pferde angespannt und auf eigener Achse Richtung Osten.




Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1000 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Statt Colorado 500 Brandenburg 500, bedeutend flacher, aber sandiger. 450 km ohne Asphalt sind in Deutschland auch nicht zu verachten.

Damit die Anfahrt nicht zu langweilig wird, geht es wie immer über kleinste Strassen und abgelegene Gegenden Richtung Nordosten. Und der Rennsteig wird auch mitgenommen, jedenfalls möglichst nah legal dran. War leider nicht immer möglich. 




Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1002 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Im Zeichen des R





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1001 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Wachkatze 





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1003 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Bin dem schlechten Wetter immer nachgefahren, hab es aber nie eingeholt. 





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1004 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Wilde Tiere am Wegesrand





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1006 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Rennweg? Verfahren nahezu unmöglich.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1007 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Am Saalestausee ist das Ende des R fast erreicht. Übrigens tolle Gegend, das Thüringer Schiefergebirge.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1008 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Auf dem hügeligen Holzweg immer Richtung Norden.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1009 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Auch vor der grossen Runde beginnt in Brandenburg der frischgewässerte und deswegen unstaubige Spaß.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1011 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Humor haben sie ja, die Brandenburger.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1012 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Seeige Pausen auch jede Menge.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1013 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Prostataische Kirchen, oder so.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1014 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Nur die Wegepflege ist ausbaufähig.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1016 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Immer gut zu wissen, wo die Bullen sind.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1017 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Hier hat man noch seinen persönlichen Schrankenöffner, guter Service.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1019 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Kanal voll, aber das Wetter sieht schon weniger wässrig aus.

Wenn ich schon so weit im Nordosten bin, dann auch richtige Ostsee auf Usedom. 





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1034 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Dackelgarage wird öfters eingesetzt.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1028 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Strand 4U





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1020 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Leider noch kein so tolles Strandwetter.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1022 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Da hat die Möve auch nichts zu lachen.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1030 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ende der Saison





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1035 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ein sonniger Tag am Strand oder doch lieber Sand der anderen Art? Keine Frage. 





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1037 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Durch die grüne Hölle auf Abwegen.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1038 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Malerisch





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1039 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Grüne Hölle zwei.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1041 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Brandenburgische bzw. preussische Vergangenheit.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1042 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Kletten, wie kommen die da bloss hin?





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1043 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Malerisch zwei





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1044 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ghosttown Ost





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1045 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Besinnliche Pause





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1046 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Kleine Kirchgänger





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1048 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Kontrastprogramm zur Dackelgarage





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1049 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Waldwegweiser





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1051 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Empfohlen von Garmin





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1053 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Elbe im angestammten Bett





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1055 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Das letzte große Brocken vor Köln.





Brandenburg  KTM 2013-1056 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Vor dem Brocken ist nach dem Brocken.


Ok, das Sauerland war etwas gekränkt wegen des letzten großen Brocken und heulte sich zwischen Edersee und Bad Berleburg heftig aus, trotzdem wieder feine 2500 km über deutsche Abwege.

Alle Fotos Brandenburg 500


----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2013)

schön schön!


----------



## jokomen (13. September 2013)

Hy Mann,

da dreht man sich nur mal schnell zur Seite, und genießt kurz  den Urlaub, da passieren hier schon wieder Weltereignisse der Leidensgenossen. Brocken rocken macht Spaß, da werden wir auch nochmal hindüsen. Wir hatten allerdings das Glück, dort tolles Wetter vorzufinden.  

Waren bei Euch bestimmt schon die Vorboten auf den Herbst. Ich mag garnicht drüber nachdenken, was dann wieder im Wald für schöne weiche Böden serviert werden.  

Aber Achtung: Wenn Du sooft mit dem Mopped weiter fährst, werden aber Deine Beine immer dünner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (13. September 2013)

450 Km auf unbefestigten wegen ist das nich ilegal  
aber trotzdem geiles bildmaterial


----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> 450 Km auf unbefestigten wegen ist das nich ilegal



wenn ich mir die straßen hier im umkreis so anschaue, sind wir glaube ich auch immer illegal unterwegs. 
der seit 22 jahren gezahlte soli ist auf den wegen im osten wohl irgendwo "versandet"...


----------



## on any sunday (13. September 2013)

Nö, alles legal in Brandenburg und McPomm, Verbindungswege etc..  Nur der grosse Sandkasten vom Bund wäre illegal gewesen, mit Gepäck und der Bereifung auch nicht unbedingt spassig.


----------



## on any sunday (13. September 2013)

Angeblich soll es am Sonntag trocken bleiben. Mal was für die dünnen Beinchen tun.

Der Bergische Waldraum ruft am 15.09. in Opladen. Es geht Richtung Eifgenbach, durch diverse Täler und Höhen zur Dhünntalsperre und über Altenberg wird wieder der Startort angesteuert. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so ca. 60 km und 1100 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Hier gehts zum Bahnhof


----------



## Miss Neandertal (13. September 2013)

Also Micha, du hast aber auch ordentlich Urlaub dieses Jahr.

Wieder mal sehr feine Fotos und lustiger Bericht (die Katze und die Kinderschuhe fand ich am besten) - war bestimmt sehr nett unterwegs.


----------



## DoubleU (14. September 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Angeblich soll es am Sonntag trocken bleiben. Mal was für die dünnen Beinchen tun.
> 
> Der Bergische Waldraum ruft am 15.09. in Opladen. Es geht Richtung Eifgenbach, durch diverse Täler und Höhen zur Dhünntalsperre und über Altenberg wird wieder der Startort angesteuert. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.
> 
> ...



Hätte ich ggf. Bock drauf,  auch wg. der guten Uhrzeit statt diesem 10 Uhr Nachts Mist.  Hast du noch den Pickup resp. könntest du mich evtl.  mitnehmen?


----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2013)

platz in seinem "pickup" hat herr sonntag mehr als genug - mußt nur nach kölle zum hbf fahren und dir ein ticket besorgen


----------



## Miss Neandertal (14. September 2013)




----------



## DoubleU (14. September 2013)

Yo,  hatten wir schon per PN geklärt. :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (18. September 2013)

*Druidensteig und andere Steige am 22. Septembär ab Kirchen/Sieg* 

Kleiner Ausflug ins Siegerland und in den Westerwald.

Aus dem Siegtal wird ein größerer, hügeliger Bogen über die Höhepunkte des Siegener Landes geschlagen. Irgendwann landet man fast wieder im Siegtal, macht eine scharfen Knick Richtung Süden und folgt dem Steig in den Westerwald. Wer will kann natürlich nur die Siegerlandrunde mitfahren, sind ca. 50 km. Dort wo der Druide keine Lust mehr hatte, könnte man mit der Bahn nach Hause gondeln. Statt dessen wird ein Teil des Westerwaldsteiges geentert und der Nister bis nach Wissen gefolgt.

Mitfahrende Druiden sollten dann so ca. 95 km und 2000 Höhenmeter in den Beinen haben.

Streckenbegehung: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=chkxjoeuagwmrwyz

Infos zum Druidensteig: http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/deutschland/druidensteig.html 

Bei Regenwetter sind die Druiden wasserscheu und bleiben unter ihren Steinen.

Zum Druidenstein hier lang.


----------



## ZombieBike (18. September 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> *Druidensteig und andere Steige am 22. Septembär ab Kirchen/Sieg*
> 
> Kleiner Ausflug ins Siegerland und in den Westerwald.
> 
> ...



Nur mal so am Rande, mit dem Siegerland hat das nichts zu tun außer dass es in der Nähe liegt. 
Ok, an einer Stelle des Weges (Gaststätte Hohenseelbachskopf) berührt ihr vielleicht mal ganz kurz NRW.

Ich wollte die Tour auch immer mal fahren, habe aber vermutlich am 22. keine Zeit. Wünsche euch schöne Tour und trockene Bedingungen


----------



## on any sunday (18. September 2013)

Ok, Siegerland ist im wahrsten Sinne grenzwertig.  War vorm Krieg öfters vom Siegerland Richtung Daaden unterwegs.


----------



## Manni (19. September 2013)

Das ist aber nicht der kürzeste Weg


----------



## on any sunday (23. September 2013)

Die Druiden sind müde. Gestern ging es "nur" bis Betzdorf, da es an der Nister schon reichlich düster gewesen wäre. War auch ausreichend, da der Druide reichlich Höhenmeter angerührt hatte. 
Ansonsten haben wir auf der Tour mehr Kreuze als keltische Zeichen gesehen. Der Name ist deshalb auch eine Mogelpackung, weil Steig ist er auch eher weniger. Radtechnisch wäre die Gegenrichtung sinnvoller, war alles fahrbar, der bergab Trailanteil aber höher. Vielleicht wird nächsten Samstag der Rest des Druiden begutachtet.


----------



## on any sunday (24. September 2013)

*Druidensteig Teil 2 und andere Steige am 28. Septembär ab Betzdorf/Sieg* 

Kleiner Ausflug in den Westerwald.

Ab Betzdorf folgen wir dem Druidensteig in den Westerwald. Dort wo der Druide keine Lust mehr hatte, wird ein Teil des Westerwaldsteiges geentert und der Nister bis nach Wissen gefolgt.

Mitfahrende Druiden sollten dann so ca. 50 km und 800 Höhenmeter in den Beinen haben.

Streckenbegehung: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=chkxjoeuagwmrwyz

Infos zum Druidensteig: http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/deutschland/druidensteig.html 

Bei Regenwetter sind die Druiden wasserscheu und bleiben unter ihren Steinen.

Zum Druidenstein hier lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (24. September 2013)

Haette gern gesehen ob der Steig doch noch die ein oder andere Herausforderung bereit hält, leider geht bei mir am Samstag nix.
Wünsch Dir viel Spass...Wetter soll ja um einiges besser werden als vergangenen Sonntag 
Gruss
Willi


----------



## on any sunday (27. September 2013)

Trailige Runde rund um Overath am Sonntag ab Honrath mit den üblichen Verdächtigen. Griffige Reifen mit frischen Stollen und gefühlvolle Bremstechnik sind von Vorteil. Für Anfänger nur bedingt geeignet.

Es dürften so ca. 40 km und 800 Hm dran glauben.

Hier gehts nach Overath


----------



## Manni (27. September 2013)

Hallo Michael,
Ich werde versuchen Morgen in Betzdorf dazu zukommen. 
Bin zufällig in Siegen.


Grüße,
Manni


----------



## on any sunday (28. September 2013)

OK, Druide 2 wurde dann doch gestartet, allerdings mit einstündiger Verspätung. Wie zu erwarten war, bedeutet Steig in unserer Gegend höchstens steigend. War trotzdem eine nette Runde mit alter und neuer Begleitung. Sorry, das ich mich englisch verabschiedet habe, der Zug war zu verlockend.


----------



## lugronius (28. September 2013)

Hallo Michael,
nach dem Vinschgau kannst du mich am Sonntag mal in deinem Heimrevier guiden.
Wär die Frage,welches Bike ins Auto kommt. 160mm oder 130mm.  

Bis Morgen Ludger


----------



## on any sunday (2. Oktober 2013)

Rureifel Herbstausflug mit Herrn Sunday am Sonntag.

Großes Trailkino in der Rureifel. Auf dem Rundkurs zwischen Großhau und Roetgen nehmen wir alle Trails mit, die einem vor die Linse kommen. Der Vorfilm beschert uns allerdings erst etwas Warmradeln nach Brandberg, um sich dann trailig ins Kalltal zu stürzen.

Das verlassen wir erst wieder Richtung Kalltalsperre, meistern den langen Anstieg Richtung Jägerhaus und biegen dann unvermittelt ab, um in Grabenkämpfe verwickelt zu werden. Ein Brötgen in Roetgen ist immer drin, der Nordwanderweg spuckt uns in Vicht wieder aus und es geht aufwärts Richtung Wehebachtalsperre.

Das letzte Trailhighlight ist kaum zu Ende, da ist auch schon der Endspurt angesagt.

Kinobesucher sollten in der Lage sein ca. 70 km und 1200 Hm zu bewältigen.

Kinobesucher hier lang


----------



## Spiridon64 (6. Oktober 2013)

Danke an den Herrn Sonntag fuer die schöne Herbst Tour in der Eifel -. Hatte viel Spass mit der gesamten Gruppe beim durchpflügen des Eifelbodens.
Grüsse Christoph


----------



## BoosBiker (6. Oktober 2013)

Es war heute eine sehr schöne Tour mit netten Leuten und sehr schönen Trails die  ich noch nicht kannte.
Danke
Chris
Hier noch 2 Fotos


----------



## route61 (6. Oktober 2013)

Nicht nur dass sechs nette Teilnehmer dabei waren, Micha hat wieder mal ein außerordentliches Trailgedächtnis bewiesen.
Ganz 





on any sunday schrieb:


> Großes Trailkino


 war das heute 





on any sunday schrieb:


> in der Rureifel. Auf dem Rundkurs zwischen Großhau und Roetgen


.

Es hat super Spaß gemacht mit Euch und für mich war das ganze mit HT auch eine ganz neue Erfahrung.


----------



## on any sunday (7. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, hatte nur leichte Erinnerungslücken auf breiten Wegen.  Danke für die rege Teilnahme. Trotz der unerwarteten tiefen Bodenverhältnisse, sind wir doch ungewohnt zügig, für alte Leute, durch die Eifel gerauscht, war halt ein später Start für die Jahreszeit. 

Und ausser einer letzten Ölung für die Kette, wurden keine Pannen verzeichnet. Auch die mangelhafte Trailpflege im Kalltal konnte uns nicht aufhalten.







Die Brücke scheint aber schon länger zu fehlen, siehe Blog von einem altbekannten Eingeborenen.

Vielleicht findet der nächste Ausflug in die Rureifel nicht erst wieder in zwei Jahren statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (9. Oktober 2013)

Wollte gestern dem Reisebuch- und Kartenladen Gleumes einen Besuch abstatten, der Laden ist nicht mehr. Wer also in Köln seltenere oder ausländische Wanderkarten etc. anschauen bzw. erwerben möchte, guckt in die Röhre. Schade, war einen meiner Lieblingsläden.


----------



## surftigresa (9. Oktober 2013)

Globetrotter in Köln hat eine super Auswahl und bestellt alles, was sie nicht vorrätig haben. Da bin ich bisher immer fündig geworden.

Vielleicht eine Alternative?


----------



## Enrgy (9. Oktober 2013)

kein wunder, nachdem wohl die meisten schmartfohn besitzer alles mit ihrem elktrogerödel abwickeln. wer braucht da noch wanderkarten, wenn es fertige routen/touren auf diversen portalen gibt.
statt selber touren auszuarbeiten klickt man doch lieber was ausm netz zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2013)

Für mich als Eifler Kartenfetischist auch ein echter Grauß !
Hin und wieder findet man aber nochmal schätzchen in der Bucht


----------



## Spiridon64 (11. Oktober 2013)

Der Blackfoot in der Siegburger Str. hat auch Insolvenz angemeldet. Mc Trek zieht wohl jetzt ein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Oktober 2013)

Wer hat denn heute schon noch Bedarf an echtem "Qoutdoorbedarf" wenn der höchste Anspruch an die Wolfskin Jacke zwischen Schildergasse und Hohe Strasse liegt. Da bin ich ja froh das der Globe da son riesen Klotz hingesetzt hat,so bekommen die Klamotten wenigstens einmal in ihrem Leben kälte&nässe ab


----------



## on any sunday (11. Oktober 2013)

*Hoch über dem Aggertal am Sonntag* 

Von Overath geht es über die Höhen Richtung Loope, über das alte Bergbaugebiet trailig abwärts nach Engelskirchen. Danach wieder aufwärts und auf den Höhentrails Richtung Hölzer Kopf. In Hohkeppel biegt man talwärts und trailt an der Agger wieder nach Overath.

Am Ende sollte man so ca. 40 km und 900 Hm gesammelt haben.

Zum Aggertal


----------



## on any sunday (13. Oktober 2013)

Alles richtig gemacht. Regen ausgeschlafen, KaffeePause in Engelskirchen bei Sonne und feine Runde mit Eingeborenen und Zugereisten.


----------



## BoosBiker (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Du hast Recht!
Der Zugereiste hat noch Bild vom Einheimischen mit Guide gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (16. Oktober 2013)

*Bergischer Trailzauber am Samstag.*

Es geht Richtung Wupperberge, durch diverse Täler und Höhen zur Dhünntalsperre und über Altenberg wird wieder der Startort angesteuert. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so ca. 70 km und 1200 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Hier geht es zum Zauber


----------



## Miss Neandertal (17. Oktober 2013)

Hört sich nett an, aber wir sind leider in den 7 Hills mit nem Tross aus dem südlichen NRW )

Viel Spaß


----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2013)

Auch so. Hab ich gesehen, ist mir aber mit der Bahn zu weit südlich,aussederm fast der tägliche Arbeitsweg  und mit 30 Mann ins 7 Gebirge........................................


----------



## jokomen (17. Oktober 2013)

Wieso denn 7G ? Wir machen doch was mit/in Bayern, oder ?


----------



## No Mercy (17. Oktober 2013)

hmmm, sehr verlockend, wenn Herr Sonntag zum sonnigen Spätsommer ins Bergische ruft.

Nur leider muss ich Samstag eigentlich noch was an Arbeit erledigen.
Vielleicht seeehr früh aufstehen, arbeiten und dann in den wald.

Werde das Morgen mal abklären.

gruß
dirk


----------



## No Mercy (18. Oktober 2013)

Morgen früh rasch die Brötchen verdient, dann die kurzen Klamotten aus dem Schrank geholt und ab in die Herbstsonne, ich freu' mich.

Bei der Rückreise kann ich Chauffeurdienste für den Guide anbieten

Bis Morgen
dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (8. November 2013)

Am Sunday mit Sunday.

Der Bergische Waldraum ruft am 10.11. in Opladen. Es geht Richtung Eifgenbach, durch diverse Täler und Höhen zur Dhünntalsperre und über Altenberg wird wieder der Startort angesteuert. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so ca. 60 km und 1100 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Hier gehts zum Bahnhof


----------



## lhampe (8. November 2013)

das ist ne ansage bei den zu erwartenden Bodenverhältnissen


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2013)

mit dem rad zum baden 

naja, dauerhaft 20cm tief im schlamm versinken wird man erfahrungsgemäß schon nicht. eher strapaziös für den antrieb und die bremsbeläge.


----------



## route61 (8. November 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> mit dem rad zum baden
> 
> naja, dauerhaft 20cm tief im schlamm versinken wird man erfahrungsgemäß schon nicht. eher strapaziös für den antrieb und die bremsbeläge.



Ich glaube eher strapaziös für den Jockey. 
Warum die Bremsbeläge? Letzten Montag musste ich bergab treten, wegen Matsch.
Wie ich Herrn Sonntag kenne, bricht er notfalls eine Tour auch ab, wenn die Bedingungen zu schlecht sind.


----------



## on any sunday (9. November 2013)

Ich breche keine Touren ab, ich verkürze sie.


----------



## on any sunday (15. November 2013)

Am Sunday mit Sunday.

Der Bergische Waldraum ruft am 17.11. in Opladen. Es geht Richtung Eifgenbach, durch diverse Täler und Höhen zur Dhünntalsperre und über Altenberg wird wieder der Startort angesteuert. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so ca. 50 km und 900 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Hier gehts zum Bahnhof


----------



## on any sunday (22. November 2013)

Am Sunday mit Sunday.

Der Bergische Waldraum ruft am 24.11. in Opladen. Es geht Richtung Eifgenbach, durch diverse Täler und Höhen zur Dhünntalsperre und über Altenberg wird wieder der Startort angesteuert. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so ca. 50 km und 900 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Hier gehts zum Bahnhof


----------



## on any sunday (24. November 2013)

Ist kein Altherrenwetter, Tour gecancelt.


----------



## on any sunday (9. Januar 2014)

Bergische Runde um Lindar ab Engelskirchen on Sunday

Am Anfang gibt es ein paar mehr oder wenig feste Brücken, gefolgt vom Hölzer Kopf, an den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über fiese Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn. Eine Berg- und Talfahrt führt uns zu Schloss Gimborn, Gelegenheit zur Nahrungsaufnahme.

Nach der verdienten Pause fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen, Ruine Eibach vorbei und landen irgendwann wieder auf dem Höhenrücken oberhalb von Lindlar. Als Abschluß folgt ein feiner Trail über Wurzeln, Steinfelder zurück nach Engelskirchen.

Mitreisende sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km, 1000 Hm zu bewältigen und sich hier eintragen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Januar 2014)

Muss mal schauen ob ich das Zeitlich hin bekomme und ob es gesundheitlich passt mitzufahren. Vielleicht tut sich ja für mich was neues auf, obwohl ich die Gegend ganz gut kenne.

Vermute mal, dass die letzte Abfahrt parallel zur Horpestraße verläuft. Die ist vor einem Monat noch recht durch gewesen, da dort stark abgeholzt wurde am Anfang und am Ende. 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (13. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, dafür lagen keine Bäume mehr. Aber auf der ganzen Runde war sowieso alles durch. So mockig bin ich die Runde noch nie gefahren, da zählte jeder Höhenmeter doppelt. Kuchen in Gimborn musste deswegen aus Zeitgründen gecancelt werden. Bin im Zug auch etwas merkwürdig angesehen worden. Kleines Mädchen: Guck mal, der Onkel spielt auch gern im Matsch. Alter Onkel: Ja, der ist aber auch 10 Mal älter wie du.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Januar 2014)

Oh, hatte ganz vergessen, dass ich am Hölzerer Kopf bergauf manchmal am Boden geklebt bin. Da waren bis zur Höhe Segelflugplatz Abholzarbeiten zu gange  normalerweise eigentlich was entspannter da!

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## on any sunday (17. Januar 2014)

Am Sunday mit Sunday.

Der Bergische Waldraum ruft am 19.01. am Bahnhof Opladen. Es geht Richtung Eifgenbach, durch diverse Täler und Höhen zur Dhünntalsperre und über Altenberg wird wieder der Startort angesteuert. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so ca. 50 km und 900 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Hier gehts zum Bahnhof


----------



## on any sunday (24. Januar 2014)

Samschtag Matschtag

Der Bergische Waldraum ruft am 25.01. am Bahnhof Opladen. Es geht Richtung Eifgenbach, durch diverse Täler und Höhen zur Dhünntalsperre und über Altenberg wird wieder der Startort angesteuert. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so ca. 50 km und 900 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Hier gehts zum Bahnhof
.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Februar 2014)

Ok, Winter ist es ja nicht richtig und man könnte sogar radfahren, aber irgendwie ist es mir zu dreckig, zu kalt und überhaupt.

Da schraube ich lieber am alten Panzer rum, Aufrüstung ja bitte.





und weil es im Feindesland so wenig zu tanken gibt, wird das Fernverkehrskrad optimiert.





und aus Langweile 20 Jahre alte Dias aus den Kolonien eingescant

Mit dem Bluesmobil durch Namibia




Namibia_1993_010 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

durch Wüste Gegenden




Namibia_1993_007 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




Namibia_1993_028 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Hillclimbing auf Dünen ist scheizze anstrengend




Namibia_1993_043 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Was ein Glück, endlich Regen, die Eingeborenen haben sich gefreut. Toll, Afrika im Regen und Zelt.




Namibia_1993_049 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Gesichelte Dünen am Meer, übrigens schweinekalt. Statt schwimmen eben Dünenbuggy und Ultralight fliegen. Leider keine Fotos gemacht, Filmknappheit in Südwest.




Namibia_1993_067 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Bulls Party mit damaligen Jungbullen.




Namibia_1993_079 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Höhle mit Bewohner.




Namibia_1993_085 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Meine frühen Versuche in Höhlenmalerei.




Namibia_1993_100 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der originale und weltbekannte namibische Doppelrüssel Elefant.




Namibia_1993_118 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Schmeckt leicht nach Hühnchen.




Namibia_1993_124 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Da guckste.




Namibia_1993_142 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Mehr Nostalgieaufnahmen: http://www.flickr.com/photos/stollenvernichter/sets/72157641300307404/

Und morgen in den Dreck? Mal gucken.


----------



## mikkael (25. Februar 2014)

Ein wunderschönes Land. Einzig, Kaffee schmeckt nicht.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Februar 2014)

Ich sehe "tote" Menschen schreiben.


----------



## jokomen (26. Februar 2014)

Er lebt, er  lebt !


----------



## Delgado (27. Februar 2014)

Wenn jetzt Hardy noch auftaucht kömmer mal einen Kaffee im Waldhaus planen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (27. Februar 2014)

Ich komm auch zum Kaffee trinken, will mich eh wieder mehr den niederen Wegen widmen


----------



## zgadgeter (3. März 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> *Hoch über dem Aggertal am Sonntag*
> 
> Von Overath geht es über die Höhen Richtung Loope, über das alte Bergbaugebiet trailig abwärts nach Engelskirchen. Danach wieder aufwärts und auf den Höhentrails Richtung Hölzer Kopf. In Hohkeppel biegt man talwärts und trailt an der Agger wieder nach Overath.
> 
> ...


Also die Tour wuerde mich interessieren...wohne in Hohkeppel und koennte die Gut fahren! Gibt es da ein GPS Datei?  danke.


----------



## on any sunday (3. März 2014)

Was man beim "arbeiten" alles findet.







http://advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=949172

Suche Sponsor.


----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2014)

boar schei$$e, det will ick ooch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2014)

Hatteste keine Angst dat dir da wat aufn Kopp fällt? Sieht ja schon aus als ob die jeden Moment umkippen die Klippen 

Auch wenn'se sons nix auffe Reihe bekommen, aber ein tolles Land hamse die Jusa, un anscheinend wirklich "unbegrenzte" Möglichkeiten.
Fahr mal mit Moppedchen nur mal die Teerstrasse zur Hirschleyim Nationalpark hoch,
da krichste gleich ne Zigarre angemacht die qualemp bös Arizona !


----------



## poki (21. März 2014)

Bin gestern ne tolle Runde gefahren von Köln-Dünnwald aus Richtung Odenthal, Rausmühle, Dabringhausen und zurück.
GROOOOOOSSARTIG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. Mai 2014)

*Dhuenntalsperren Umrundung*.

Der Klassiker im bergischen Waldraum. Ab Opladen auf Trails Richtung Altenberg, kurzen Blick auf die Staumauer, dann geht es gegen den Uhrzeiger, also rein richtungsmaessig, um das stauige Wasser. Falls sich der Guide nicht verfaehrt, taucht irgendwann wieder der Startort auf. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurueck gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so 60 km und 1000 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Am Samschtag  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13505


*Rund um Engelskirchen.*

Es geht Richtung Loope, dann ueber die Haengebruecke rauf zum Hoelzer Kopf. An der Aggertalhoehle vorbei, durchquert man Ruenderoth und erstuermt die Hohe Warte.

Danach folgt eine relativ lockere Rollstrecke, gefolgt von einem waldigen Anstieg und stellenweise trailigem Verlauf mit Aussichten aufs Siebengebirge und Koeln.

Nach dem alten Bergbaugebiet erfreut einen die letzte Steigung und eine hohlwegige Abfahrt nach Engelskirchen.

Mitturner sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm zu bewaeltigen.

Am Sonnschtag  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1903
.


----------



## brigdompteur (4. Mai 2014)

Hey Mr Sunday,

Schönen Dank fürs Guiden rund um die schöne Dhünntalsperre,Landschaftlich sehr reizvoll,hat spass gemacht.

viele Grüße Dietmar


----------



## on any sunday (6. Mai 2014)

Mal wieder was offtopic.

Mopedbasteln ist anstrengend, 400 km Reichweite, die Sitzbank für den "alten Arsch" aufgepolstert, neues Kleid und Schühchen.


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2014)

Watt eine geile Schüssel! Wieviel Liter packt der formvollendete "Ich-bin-dann-mal-wech-Tank" denn? LG, der Pete - tolle Teamfarben übrigens... Und wieviel Wumms hat der Zossen? Oh - und, wow, watt für Hinterschühschen!!! Grippt wahrscheinlich auf überfahrenem Waschbär wie Hulle!


----------



## on any sunday (6. Mai 2014)

Ok, ich deignoriere dich mal. Ich habe jetzt 22 l Explosivstoff an Bord, der serienmässige Tank ist übrigens das Heckteil, ich abe gar kein Team, obwohl...... dein Teamleiter weiss, wo mein Haus steht, um die 70 Wumms, Schuhgröße irgendwas mit 140, ich bremse auch für Tiere und ich stehe trotz der Farbe ungern früh auf.


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2014)

Danke für's DeIgnorieren, nur so fließt Wissen...Mächtig viel Sprit, da kann mers ja aus halb Europa in Luxemburg nachtanken! Teamleiter hammers nitt mehr, sind jetzt mehr "paritätischer Verband" - Danke schön, Herr Sonntach! (Schutzschirm kann jetzt wieder hoch)


----------



## supasini (6. Mai 2014)

sowas passiert,  wenn man an des alten Mannes Krad Interesse zeigt 
Ich hab eben den ultimativen Dichtigkeitstest der neuen Kombi gemavht. Jetzt weiß ich,  wo sie undicht ist ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> sowas passiert,  wenn man an des alten Mannes Krad Interesse zeigt
> Ich hab eben den ultimativen Dichtigkeitstest der neuen Kombi gemavht. Jetzt weiß ich,  wo sie undicht ist ...



Effektiv zu langsam ! Zu meiner Moppedzeit hatte der Regen nie eine Chance durch die Kombi zu kommen da ich vorher schon wieder trocken geföhnt war 

Ich hatte damals übrigends 24L an Bord,habe aber trotzdem maximal die Hälfte von Michas Mopete geschafft


----------



## on any sunday (28. Mai 2014)

Habe gehört in Köln regnet es. 

Moped wurde ja nicht zum Spass umgebaut.

Erstmal was zur Verwirrung. Sind nicht die Alpen





Definitiv nicht in den Alpen





Oder doch in den Sandstein Alpen?





Frühstück mit Aussicht





Offroad Kunst im Nirgendwo





Auf den Weg nach Mordor













Es kann auch bunt werden.





Oder rund gehen.





Oder a long way down





Ich wollte ja noch länger auf dem anderen Kontinent bleiben, aber die Erkenntnis, das Bankkarten mit VPay Sicherheitszeichen kein Bargeld ausserhalb Europas rausrücken, führte zu akuten Bargeldmangel. Danke Postbank.

Na ja, werde ich noch was durch Spanien und die Pyrenäen cruisen, auch ganz nett.


----------



## route61 (28. Mai 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Habe gehört in Köln regnet es.
> 
> Moped wurde ja nicht zum Spass umgebaut.
> 
> Erstmal was zur Verwirrung. Sind nicht die Alpen...



Der Regen hat mittlerweile nachgelassen. In der (südlichen) Eifel hat es auch etwas weniger geregnet.

Also um das Ratereigen zu eröffnen: Erstes Bild tipp ich mal auf Pyrenäen oder Sierra Nevada, die anderen Marokko.

Tolle Bilder übrigens ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (29. Mai 2014)

da hatte aber einer viel Zeit , die hätte ich auch gern.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2014)

Supa Bilda,wie gewohnt 


Das sieht aus wie Ahrtal mit ohne Weinreben, Bäume  und Häuser


----------



## RICO (29. Mai 2014)

ich glaub da war ich auch schon mal, vor laaanger Zeit.


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2014)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> da hatte aber einer viel Zeit ...



nö, einfach das schnellere fahrrad


----------



## Manni (2. Juni 2014)

Viel Spaß Michael! Dadesschlucht und Sahara (Zagora) richtig? Schon fett aufm Moped, wir hatten damals nur nen klapprigen Dachia.  Dafür hatten wir aber weniger Staub zwischen den Zähnen. 

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2014)

War etwas weiter östlich, Madingenskirchen. Zelten in den Dünen ist schick, solange nachts nicht der Sturm herrscht. Dann wird  es ungemütllich, aber auch blau. Durch die Reibung des Sandes sprüht jeder Kontakt mit  der Zeltaussenhaut blaue Funken. Apropo, der Vino blanco in den Pyrenäen ist echt lecker. Theoretisch noch zwei Tage bis zum Zug nach Hause. Wenn ich so meine Reifen ansehe, wird die Fahrt von  Düsseldorf nach Hause höchst illegal. Salute.

P.S. Staub zwischen den Zähnen geht ja noch.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2014)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> da hatte aber einer viel Zeit , die hätte ich auch gern.



Ich bin ja auch nicht selbst und ständig.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juni 2014)

Nach längerer Abstinenz eine kleine Tour mit "altem" Mitstreiter durch die Wupperberge unternommen. Scheen wars, keine umgefallenen Bäume, staubig und lecker Backware in Burg. Heimatgefühle kommen auf, wenn man in 3 m seitlichen Abstand von dem ersten Fußgänger angeschnauzt wird, ob man keine Klingel hätte. Ich habe mit einem freundlichen "Nein" geantwortet. Gut das die restlichen Begegnungen doch eher freundlicher Natur waren.

In Spananien fragt einen der Park Ranger auf einer Piste durch die Sierra de Cadi, ob man ein Problem mit dem Moped hätte und wünscht danach noch gute Fahrt. Oder wird von Rennradfahrern! gegrüsst und interviewt woher und wohin. Ich bin hier falsch.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juni 2014)

Rägen bringt Sägen. Ein kleiner Teaser aus Marokko.






Hochwertige Prosa, gute Bilders, Spananien und die Pyrenäen folgen noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (30. Juni 2014)

Bildbearbeitung beendet.

Hausrunde Fronkroich, Marokko, Spanien




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-014 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-061 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-223b von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Alle Bilders  https://www.flickr.com/photos/stollenvernichter/sets/72157645335339532/


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2014)

Vorsicht, totally offtopic. Aber hier soll es doch noch ein paar Leute geben, die Interesse an schlechten Berichten und miesen Bildern haben. Und Stunzi macht jetzt ja auch mehr auf Reiseradler.  
Ich fahre auch wieder mehr Rad, versprochen. 

*Von Einem der auszog Frankreich zu durchqueren, Afrika zu erobern, aber letztlich seine Spanischkenntnisse ungemein verbessern konnte.*


Mit den Jahren werden die weißen Flecken auf der Landkarte Europas immer weniger. Da wird es Zeit, den Kontinent zu wechseln. Afrika liegt am nächsten dran und ist auf eigener Achse erreichbar. Sans große Probleme lächelt mich da Marokko an, politisch relativ stabil, gemäßigte Muslime, gute Infrastruktur.

Trotzdem reichlich abgeschiedene Gebiete, jede Menge Schotter, Pisten Dakar bewährt, hohe Berge, tolle Landschaften und bei Bedarf noch eine Schippe Sand.  Allerdings ist mein Motto bei Sand und Dünen eher schön angucken, aber möglichst nicht anfassen, erst Recht nicht mit beladenem Moped.

Egal, der Plan steht, 3 Wochen bezahlte Freizeitgestaltung, davon möglichst viel in Marokko.

Ach so, ja, der Plan: Autoreisezug Düsseldorf Narbonne buchen, Fähre Sete-Nador klarmachen, Marokko Route austüfteln, die Rückreise wird flexibel geplant.

Und schon der erste Punkt wird gestrichen, zu teuer. Dann lieber in 2 ½ Tagen durch Fronkroich wedeln.

Der zweite Punkt ist einfacher und mit 140 EUR noch bezahlbar. Die Fähre fährt, ach, in Sete um 21 Uhr ab und erreicht Nador bzw. Melilla um 10.00 Uhr am übernächsten Tag. Perfekt.

Punkt drei ist auch nicht sonderlich schwierig, im Netz gibt es relativ viele GPS Karten, Tracks und andere Infos.

Apropo GPS Karten. Die bekannteste Topo Karte http://www.motor-europe.com/morocco.php?lang=en konnte ich nicht überreden, sich auf dem Montana aufzuspielen. Installation in Basecamp war kein Problem. Und ja, ich bilde mir ein, mich mit dem GPS Krempel gut auszukennen.

Wer eine lauffähige *.img Datei der Topo hat, die auf dem Montana! funktioniert, immer her damit.

Weil, die Topo Karte von Garmin kann man vergessen,  OSM ist ganz brauchbar.

In analoger Form war ich mit dem Buch „Marrakech und der weite Süden“ von Edith Kohlbach sehr zufrieden.

http://www.amazon.de/Marrakech-weite-Süden-Essaouira-Anti-Atlas/dp/3941015044

Lustiger Weise stand der Titel etwas im Gegensatz zu meiner Tour, aber das wusste ich ja beim Kauf noch nicht.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-001 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr



Der letzte Punkt, tja, liebes Tourtagebuch………………………..


Eine gute Vorbereitung ist alles, meistens jedenfalls…….



Das Fahrzeug: KTM 690 R, fast serienmäßig.

Umbauten

Amerikanisches Heck

http://www.ktm-versand.de/product_info.php/info/p612841_KENNZEICHENHALTER-OBERTEIL.html

LED Blinker

http://www.off-the-road.de/XT-660R-X/Elektrik-Beleuchtung/LED-Blinker-Slight.html?listtype=search&actcontrol=search&searchparam=blinker&lang=0&pgNr=1&cl=details&anid=efeec0c76c09652df7ddaf310b27ad09&varselid[0]=3d17514e3da75d06bf5ccaed068ba7da


Trailtech Beleuchtung

http://www.braeuer-shop.de/artikel.php?id=26311

Die Maske passt bei der R fast perfekt, es muss nur der Tacho ca. 3 cm höher gelegt werden. Sollte für jeden halbwegs begabten Schrauber machbar sein.


Power Parts Endschalldämpfer

http://www.rebike.de/ktm-slip-on-aluminium-enddaempfer-76505099100.html





KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-002 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr



Zum Reisen ausgestattet mit:

Zusatztanks von der Insel http://www.rally-raidproducts.co.uk

Eine  Sitzbank aus der Nachbarschaft von www.alles-fuern-arsch.de/home/index.php

für das Gepäck die guten Wolfman

www.windingroads.co.uk/shop/product.php/161/dry-panniers-...
www.windingroads.co.uk/shop/product.php/145/wolfman-exped...

Touratech Kofferträger und GPS Halter

http://shop.touratech.de/koffertrager-ktm-690-enduro-enduro-r.html
http://shop.touratech.de/gepackbrucke-alu-fur-ktm-690-enduro-enduro-r.html

Die Gepäcktaschen würden auch ohne Träger passen, aber da bei der 690 Tank und Heck in Personalunion daherkommen, ist eine Verstärkung nicht verkehrt. Den hinteren Verbindungsbügel habe ich allerdings weggelassen, da die „Weichtaschen“ nicht soviel wiegen und der Bügel einfach schaize aussieht.

Warum keine Alukoffer? Breiter, schwerer, größer, teuer. Im Falle eines Falles sind  die „Weichtaschen“ halt nicht so abriebfest, aber dafür gib es auch keine Dellen.

Noch Mal zum Hinterteil. Es ist mir eine vordere Befestigungsschraube des Tankes abgebrochen. Scheint eine bekannte Sollbruchstelle zu sein.

Dagegen hilft:

http://www.rally-raidproducts.co.uk...upgrades/ktm-690-subframe-tank-mounting-bolts
oder
http://www.sigutech.com/english/tank-einbau-spezialschrauben/




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-032 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


Die EDV Abteilung liefert ein Garmin Montana, garniert auf einem Dell Tablett.





KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-003 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


Die Optikabteilung liefert eine Sony NEX 5 mit großem Rohr.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-005 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Campingabteilung




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-006 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

QUECHUA Ein Mann Zelt von Decathlon, klein, preiswert und gut.
Thermarest, nicht die kleinste, dafür mit genügend Komfort.
Leichtschlafsack von Salewa
Komfort Kopfkissen von Karrimor

Die Koch Abteilung




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-007 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Transformer Mini Gas Kocher
Luxus Titan Topf
Leicht Besteck


*Es geht los.

1. Tag  Bonn-Joinville
*
Nie war der Arbeitsweg so sinnvoll wie heute. Gegen 14 Uhr verlasse ich die heilige Stätte und begebe mich auf die Bahn. Ein kleiner Zwischenstopp beim großen, blauen C wird erforderlich, da es sich mein Kopfhörer und die USB Steckdose zu Hause gemütlich machen. Die Eifel wird zügig durchquert, kennt man ja, und die Passage durch Luxemburg ist kaum merkbar. Der Eintritt in Fronkroich verläuft ohne Probleme und angefangen mit der Lorraine werden reichlich Departements durchquert, möglichst in Luftlinie und auf kleineren Landstrassen. Das erhöht den Fahrspaß, auf Fotopausen wird aber weitgehend verzichtet, die machen den Schnitt kaputt.
Am Ende des Tages erregt ein Tempel auf einer Anhöhe bei Montsec  meine Aufmerksamkeit.  Ist zwar schon reichlich spät, aber das sieht interessant aus. Es stellt sich raus, das hier kein merkwürdiger Franzose seine griechischen Vorfahren verehrt hat, sondern die Herren jenseits des Atlantiks sich ein Monument gesetzt haben, eins von elf.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-010 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Eine Gedenkstätte des 1. Weltkrieges. Relativ interessant, aber wer mehr harte Fakten über den 1. WW erfahren möchte, sollte die paar Kilometer Richtung Verdun fahren. Danach freut man sich, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass sich zumindest die Mitteleuropäer derart unfreundlich wieder gegenüber stehen werden.
Kurz danach möchte ich mein Haupt in Joinville niederlegen, habe die Wahl zwischen einer, sagen wir es mal vorsichtig, Bruchbude und dem Hotel Le Soleil d'Or http://www.hotellesoleildor.fr/index2.htm Ich entscheide mich für Gold. An sich keine schlechte Entscheidung, der Besitzer ist Flame, kein Französisch von Nöten und die KTM lümmelt sich in der Garage. Ein Restaurant ist im Haus, allerdings der gehobenen Klasse, heute Abend ist mir aber nach viel und günstig. Daher entere ich die örtliche Pizzeria. Gute Entscheidung, sogar mit Livemusik und einer Chan…., äh, Sängerin. Günstig kann man sich in Frankreich allerdings abschminken. Wohlgenährt pendele ich zum Hotel zurück und ……….

*2. Jour  Joinville-Condat*

Das petit-déjeuner kann was, die Rechnung allerdings auch, so ca. 80 EUR mit dem dejeuner. Egal, ist Urlaub. Hatte aber auch was gutes, von da an sanken die Übernachtungskosten. On the road again, im Burgund fragte ich ein paar neugierige Bewohner nach dem Weg.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-014 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Sie waren sehr bemuht, konnten aber keine klare Auskunft geben.

Irgendwo mitten in Frankreich, ein feines Fahrzeug mit schicker Lackierung.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-017 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Motorradfahren in der Auvergne, fahren wie Gott in Frankreich. Ein verdammt schönes Fleckchen Erde.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-020 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-021 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Genächtigt wurde in Condat, mitten im Zentralmassiv, am Lac Des Moines im gleichnamigen Hotel http://www.lacdesmoines.fr/.
Mittelprächtige Unterkunft und genauso prächtiges Essen, schöne Lage am See.

*3. Jour  Condat-Sete*

Im Frühtau zu Berge wechsle ich zwar vom Bezirk Puy de Dome ins Chantal, Gott sei Dank bleibt die Landschaft gleich.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-025 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-027 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Über meist einsame Landsträsschen, folge ich dem Geepeeess bis in die Nähe von Mende, wo verdächtige Pfeile mich in die Irre führen möchten.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-029 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ganz klar, zur falschen Zeit mit dem falschen Fahrzeug am richtigen Ort. In einer Woche findet hier wieder das schönste 3 Tage Enduro auf Welt statt, http://www.trefle-lozerien-amv.com/
Bin ich zwei Mal mitgefahren, sehr fein: http://www.offroad-only.de/Trefle2003.htm
An der Kapelle im Hintergrund






hohle ich mir noch schnell den Segen




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-030 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

für den restlichen Weg.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-032 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Von Mende ist es quasi ein Katzensprung nach Sete. Einmal durch die Cevennen, danach wird es mediterran und schon ist man am Mittelmeer. Kleiner Schock am schnuckeligen Fährhafen, aber das rostige Teil da im Wasser ist nur das „Anmeldegebäude“. Mangels Masse wird das Einschiffen sehr relaxt, die Fähre hat 8 Stockwerke, ist quasi ein kleines Kreuzfahrtschiff.
Es ist eindeutig Nebensaison, jede Menge Platz und man kann sich auf den Liegesesseln, mittels Campingausrüstung, ein gemütliches Nachtlager einrichten.

*4. Jour  Sete-Nador*

Einen Tag auf der Fähre zu verbringen ist nicht so aufregend. Der marokkanische Zoll ist mit an Bord und die Einreiseformalitäten werden während der Fahrt abgewickelt. Klingt nicht schlecht, blöd ist nur, das dort nur ein Zöllner sitzt, der ca. 300 Leute abfertigen muss. Dies führt dann doch schon zu gewissen Spannungen  wenn die Mittagspause eingeläutet wird und noch 50 Marokkaner incl. Meinereiner in der Reihe stehen. Aber auch das wurde irgendwie geregelt. Möchte aber nicht wissen wie das bei vollem Haus aussieht.

Der Rest des Tages wird durch nette Gespräche mit einem deutschen Paar vom Bodensee, die mit einer alten BMW GS 3 Wochen durch Marokko reisen wollen, totgeschlagen. Und noch ein Tipp. Verpflegung lieber mitnehmen, das Essen an Bord ist nicht so prickelnd. Das scheinen auch die Marokkaner zu wissen, die Tajine auf Deck selber zubereiten.

*5. Jour  Nador- Maatarka*

Es bricht der Morgen an, der afrikanische Kontinent kommt in Sichtweite, sofern man bei der dichten Wolkendecke von Sicht sprechen kann. Wie, keine Sonne? Das hatte ich nicht gebucht. Auch das Ausschiffen geht schnell, die Einreise verläuft Dank der selbstlosen Helferlein schnell und problemlos. Ok, die Helferlein waren doch nicht ganz selbstlos und das Ausfüllen des „Fahrzeugbogens“ kann man locker auch selber machen. Noch ein schneller Gruß an das Paar vom Bodensee und ich befinde mich out of Europa.

Zwei Sachen sind zu erledigen, in Nador Geld umtauschen und eine Haftpflichtversicherung für die KTM abschließen. Ich hatte mir 500 EUR in bunten Scheinchen mitgenommen, weil Bargeld lacht und Plastikgeld dich auslacht. Doch das wusste ich da noch nicht. Jedenfalls war das Umtauschen kein Problem, sofern man die orientalischen Öffnungszeiten der Banken beachtet.

Der freundliche Mann von der Zürich Versicherung versichert zwar keine Motos, aber er kennt einen Kollegen, der das macht. Ganz einfach zu finden, ungefähren Wegpunkt auf GPS gesetzt, nennt sich Atlanta und wohnt in einem blauen Haus. Nach einer halben Stunde der einfachen Suche und Erkundung halb Nadors, stehe ich wieder in Zürich. Mitleid ist ja arabische Tradition und so folge ich bald dem SUV des netten Vertreters. Keine 5 Minuten später stehe ich vor einem grünen, namenlosen Haus. Wie konnte ich das bloß übersehen? Versichern sei kein Problem als alter Bekannter, wäre ja schließlich schon drei Mal vorbei gefahren. Humorvolle und freundlichen Wesen, diese Marokkaner.

Das hat doch ein wenig Zeit gekostet und deshalb sehe ich von der geplanten Erkundung des Küstengebirges ab und wähle die Ausfallstrasse Richtung Süden. Noch sieht es ziemlich unafrikanisch aus, guter Asphalt und dunkle Wolken. Nach Abbiegen auf eine kleine Nebenstrecke, hüpft die GPS Anzeige hin und her und versucht Karte und Wirklichkeit abzustimmen. Klappte nicht ganz. Egal, Hauptsache Richtung Süden. Und bald sieht es dann doch afrikanischer aus.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-034 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Es wird bergiger, sonniger und deutlich fotogener.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-037 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-039 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Wasser ist in der Gegend immer ein Thema.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-040 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Und wo eine Schlucht ist, wird Wasser gestaut, es wird bunt und es gibt wilde Tiere.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-042 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-043 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-046 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Kurz hinter dem Stausee ist Schluss mit Asphalt und es wird pistig. Erst sieht es fast wie in der Toskana aus, danach eher nicht mehr.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-048 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-049 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Stunden später, was sagt der Sprit? Tank mich, tank mich nicht?. Na gut, ein einsames Asphaltband durchschneidet die Wüste, nächste Tanke ist 50 km in östlicher Richtung. Sicher ist sicher, hier kommt kein ADAC.
Nach erfolgter Nahrungsaufnahme für Mann und Maschine wieder zurück zur Abbiege. Langsam wird deutlich warum sich sämtliche Reiseführer über diese Gegend ausschweigen. Platt gesagt, es gibt hier nichts.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-051 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Außer ein paar Berber Hütten bzw. Zelte und trockene Wasserläufe. Wenn es jedoch geregnet hat, können diese fiese Fallen für arglose KTM Fahrer bereithalten, wie z.B. Treibsand.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-052 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Da hilft dann nur schnellstmöglich abzusteigen und mit rechts ganz laut zu machen. Hat dann Konsequenzen für das äußere Erscheinungsbild des Fahrzeuges.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-053 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der Tag verabschiedet sich und ich suche mir ein lauschiges Plätzchen zur Übernachtung bei Maartaka



KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-055 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Nach schleppenden Beginn hat der erste Tag alle Erwartungen erfüllt, endlose Pisten, ein wenig Nervenkitzel und ein lauschiges Wüstencamp. Ein wenig Musik auf die Ohren, der gewaltige Sternenhimmel und ein landestypischer Minztee läuten die Nacht ein. Obwohl, in der Wüste ist es still, sehr still.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2014)

*5. Jour  Nador- Maatarka*

Es bricht der Morgen an, der afrikanische Kontinent kommt in Sichtweite, sofern man bei der dichten Wolkendecke von Sicht sprechen kann. Wie, keine Sonne? Das hatte ich nicht gebucht. Auch das Ausschiffen geht schnell, die Einreise verläuft Dank der selbstlosen Helferlein schnell und problemlos. Ok, die Helferlein waren doch nicht ganz selbstlos und das Ausfüllen des „Fahrzeugbogens“ kann man locker auch selber machen. Noch ein schneller Gruß an das Paar vom Bodensee und ich befinde mich out of Europa.

Zwei Sachen sind zu erledigen, in Nador Geld umtauschen und eine Haftpflichtversicherung für die KTM abschließen. Ich hatte mir 500 EUR in bunten Scheinchen mitgenommen, weil Bargeld lacht und Plastikgeld dich auslacht. Doch das wusste ich da noch nicht. Jedenfalls war das Umtauschen kein Problem, sofern man die orientalischen Öffnungszeiten der Banken beachtet.

Der freundliche Mann von der Zürich Versicherung versichert zwar keine Motos, aber er kennt einen Kollegen, der das macht. Ganz einfach zu finden, ungefähren Wegpunkt auf GPS gesetzt, nennt sich Atlanta und wohnt in einem blauen Haus. Nach einer halben Stunde der einfachen Suche und Erkundung halb Nadors, stehe ich wieder in Zürich. Mitleid ist ja arabische Tradition und so folge ich bald dem SUV des netten Vertreters. Keine 5 Minuten später stehe ich vor einem grünen, namenlosen Haus. Wie konnte ich das bloß übersehen? Versichern sei kein Problem als alter Bekannter, wäre ja schließlich schon drei Mal vorbei gefahren. Humorvolle und freundlichen Wesen, diese Marokkaner.

Das hat doch ein wenig Zeit gekostet und deshalb sehe ich von der geplanten Erkundung des Küstengebirges ab und wähle die Ausfallstrasse Richtung Süden. Noch sieht es ziemlich unafrikanisch aus, guter Asphalt und dunkle Wolken. Nach Abbiegen auf eine kleine Nebenstrecke, hüpft die GPS Anzeige hin und her und versucht Karte und Wirklichkeit abzustimmen. Klappte nicht ganz. Egal, Hauptsache Richtung Süden. Und bald sieht es dann doch afrikanischer aus.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-034 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Es wird bergiger, sonniger und deutlich fotogener.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-037 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-039 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Wasser ist in der Gegend immer ein Thema.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-040 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Und wo eine Schlucht ist, wird Wasser gestaut, es wird bunt und es gibt wilde Tiere.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-042 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-043 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-046 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Kurz hinter dem Stausee ist Schluss mit Asphalt und es wird pistig. Erst sieht es fast wie in der Toskana aus, danach eher nicht mehr.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-048 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-049 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Stunden später, was sagt der Sprit? Tank mich, tank mich nicht?. Na gut, ein einsames Asphaltband durchschneidet die Wüste, nächste Tanke ist 50 km in östlicher Richtung. Sicher ist sicher, hier kommt kein ADAC.
Nach erfolgter Nahrungsaufnahme für Mann und Maschine wieder zurück zur Abbiege. Langsam wird deutlich warum sich sämtliche Reiseführer über diese Gegend ausschweigen. Platt gesagt, es gibt hier nichts.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-051 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Außer ein paar Berber Hütten bzw. Zelte und trockene Wasserläufe. Wenn es jedoch geregnet hat, können diese fiese Fallen für arglose KTM Fahrer bereithalten, wie z.B. Treibsand.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-052 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Da hilft dann nur schnellstmöglich abzusteigen und mit rechts ganz laut zu machen. Hat dann Konsequenzen für das äußere Erscheinungsbild des Fahrzeuges.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-053 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der Tag verabschiedet sich und ich suche mir ein lauschiges Plätzchen zur Übernachtung bei Maartaka



KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-055 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Nach schleppenden Beginn hat der erste Tag alle Erwartungen erfüllt, endlose Pisten, ein wenig Nervenkitzel und ein lauschiges Wüstencamp. Ein wenig Musik auf die Ohren, der gewaltige Sternenhimmel und ein landestypischer Minztee läuten die Nacht ein. Obwohl, in der Wüste ist es still, sehr still.

*6. Jour  Maatarka-Erfoud*

Der Morgen bricht an und ich auf. Das Frühstück fällt etwas spartanisch aus, Tee mit Keksen. Heute gibt es weiteres Wandeln auf den Spuren der Dakar, die Piste von Maartaka nach Bouchaouene ist angesagt.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-056 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Aber auch hier hält der Fortschritt Einzug und eine neue Trasse wird in den Wüstenboden gepflügt, da wird der Asphalt bald folgen. An der Aussicht wird das aber nicht ändern.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-057 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Erste Zeichen von Zivilisation zeigen sich




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-060 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Gelegenheit Mensch und Maschine in Talsint mit Kraftstoff zu versorgen. Allerdings wird nur der Maschine noch eine Lavage gegönnt. Hatte es auch deutlich nötiger als der Mensch.

Dafür sah sie wieder wie neu aus, schick gemacht für die schicke Umgebung.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-061 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Piste nach Tazzouquert sollte keine großartigen Überraschungen bieten, weite, endlose Ebene, umrahmt von ein paar Tafelbergen. Obwohl, die erste Überraschung war, das ich, trotz des klaren Wegverlaufes, einen Blick auf mein GPS werfen wollte. Der Blick traf allerdings nur noch die leere Halterung. Mmhh, das war jetzt doch etwas blöd, wäre ein teuerer Verlust und ohne schnelle Navigation macht die Fahrerei nur halb so viel Spaß. Darauf verlassen, dass das Glück mit den Doofen ist, umgedreht und die Piste abgetuckert. Und keine zehn Minuten sehe ich das Montana vor zwei kleinen Sprunghügeln, was ein Zufall, mitten auf der Piste liegen. Sagt zwar nichts mehr und hat ein paar Kratzer abbekommen, kann aber durch ein paar Stromstöße aus der Bordelektrik wiederbelebt werden. Notiz an mich. Ab jetzt immer einrasten statt ausrasten.

Zweite Überraschung ist ein kleiner Bergpass




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-064 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Abfahrt wäre mit eine dicken BeEmDoubleU nicht so spaßig gewesen.


Etwas pistenmüde, entschließe ich mich in Tazzouquert Erfoud über Asphalt anzusteuern. Gute Wahl, im Qued Guir ist noch reichlich Wasser.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-067 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Höchst angenehme Stelle für eine laange Pause.

Am Qued Ziz vorbei




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-069 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

erreiche ich Erfoud und steuere das Restaurant Dakar für ein ausgiebiges Abendmahl an.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-071 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Gute Wahl, der Besitzer kann etwas Deutsch, veranstaltet selber Offroad Touren und gibt mir ein paar Tipps für die Weiterfahrt. Rät mir ab die 200 km lange Piste nach Zadora alleine zu fahren. Ist schade, aber klingt doch irgendwie vernünftig.
Genächtigt wird auf dem Campingplatz Chez Karla zwecks Duschen und so.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-072 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die sanitären Anlagen sind ok, Strom für die elektronischen Helferlein ist vorhanden und freies WiFi gibt es auch. Was will man mehr? Manche schon. Da vom Campingplatz auch Offroad Touren angeboten werden, wurde mir beim üblichen Minztee eine 2 Tage Tour mit Begleitfahrzeug offeriert. Ich lehnte dankend ab, der genannte Preis war auch vollkommen überhöht, Verhandlungspreis eben.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2014)

*7. Jour  Erfoud-Merzouga*

Am Vormittag ist Kultur angesagt. Der deutsche Künstler Hanns Jörg Voth hat nordwestlich von Erfoud drei „Kunstgebäude“ in der Wüste errichtet. Und wenn man schon vor Ort ist, außerdem sind die Werke nur offroad zu erreichen.
Mehr Info: www.hannsjoerg-voth.de/10_besucherinfo_marokko.html#deutsch
Der Normalweg geht unweit vom Campingplatz ab. Bin ich normal? Ebend. Aber Dank einem noch feuchten Qued bleibt es bei einem Versuch und unnötigen 60 km.
In anderen Weltgegenden würde man ja wenigstens ein Hinweisschild aufstellen. Nicht in Marokko. Ohne die Koordinaten zum Einstieg würde man die passende Piste kaum finden.

Die Treppe




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-073 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-075 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Spirale




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-077 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-078 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Stadt




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-083 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-086 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Genug Kultur, auf dem Rückweg wurden noch ein paar Alternativrouten nach Erfoud ausprobiert, um sich dann auf die Umrundung des Erg Chebbi zu machen.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-087 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Immer im Schatten der Dünen, ok, Schatten gab es eigentlich nicht.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-090 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Mmhh, leicht fräsende Geräusche gehören nicht zum normalen Sound der KTM, sollte man doch anhalten. Guck, schau, der Gepäckträger hat sich unten seiner beiden Schrauben entledigt und der Halter wird von der Kette abgefräst, nicht gut. Die Gegenseite wird einer Schraube beraubt und weiter.

In einer alten Bergbaustadt sind noch Zimmer frei,




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-091 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

und im südlichen Teil fährt man eher auf dem Mars




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-093 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr.

In Merzouga wurde die Auberge Lac Sahara




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-103 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

zu meiner Bleibe.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-093a von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Unterkunft war ok, Hauptsache duschen, obwohl das anscheinend die gefährlichste Beschäftigung für mich war. Nasse deutsche Füße und marokkanische Fliesen haben einen sehr geringen Haftwert.

Dünen Impressionen




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-094 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-095 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-099 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der Abend hat sich Dank vier Amis auf Marokko Tour, drei Flaschen marokkanischen Weins und lecker Essen noch sehr vergnüglich entwickelt. Endlich wieder länger in einer Sprache unterhalten, die man halbwegs beherrscht.
So gegen Mitternacht noch etwas den fantastischen Sternenhimmel genossen, morgen mach ich Fotos, habe ich jede Nacht gedacht und nie gemacht, und dann ins Zelt. Dummerweise hat es pünktlich um Zwölf angefangen zu winden, sehr heftig zu winden. Das bedeutete quasi im Sandsturm zu schlafen, weil der Sturm den Sand der Dünen immer fleißig abtrug. Brauche ich nicht noch mal. Nebeneffekt war, dass durch die Reibung des Sandes das Zelt statisch aufgeladen wurde. Jede Berührung der Zeltwand führte zu lustigen, blauen Entladungen.

*8. Jour  Merzouga- Tamellalt (Dades Tal)*

Der blauen Nacht  folgt ein düniger Morgen mit ausgedehntem Frühstück




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-101 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

und einen Besuch der örtlichen Fachwerkstatt, auf der Suche nach zwei neuen Schrauben.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-104 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Aus dem reichen Beutelfundus wurden dann doch 2 Schrauben Speziale M10  herausgefischt.
Ein deutschsprachiger Werkstattbesucher bot mir für die KTM 3 Kamele an, was ich aber dankend ablehnte. Könnte er verstehen, da der Weg nach Köln mit dem Buckeltier doch so 2 Monate dauern würde.

Da der  Weg Richtung Westen dann doch über Straße angetreten wurde, bekam ich dann doch wieder etwas Kultur mit.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-105 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Asphaltpiste war auch nicht viel befahren, kein Wunder bei  dem schlaglöchrigen Zustand, Dafür waren die Aussichten nicht schlecht.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-108 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Bis Tinerhir sollte wieder Piste angesagt sein, aber irgendwie verlor sich der Weg in dieser Steinwüste.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-110 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Nach Tinerhir




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-111 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ist es nicht weit zur Todra Schlucht.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-112 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-116 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ganz nett da und für einen Touristenmagneten erstaunlich wenig Verkehr. Irgendwann mittendrin kann man in einer großzügigen Linkskurve nächtigen, wird für das nächste Mal eingeplant. http://www.aubergelefestival-todragorge.com/?page_id=157

In Tamattouchte ist der Abzweig Richtung Dades Tal kaum zu verfehlen, da inzwischen zu einer breiten Piste ausgefräst.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-117 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Was erst etwas öde beginnt, entwickelt sich zum eigentlichen Höhepunkt des Tages.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-118 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Endlos geht es durch diverse kleiner Täler




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-121 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-122 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

bis die Dades Schlucht erreicht wird.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-125 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-126 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-129 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der Spritpegel sinkt mit dem Sonnenstand und es wird Zeit sich eine Bleibe zu suchen. Dank Nebensaison hat man die freie Auswahl. Gewonnen hatte das Hotel Kasba ait Arbi, klein, aber fein.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-132 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Mit  sicherer Unterkunft für Ross




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-131 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

und Reiter




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-133 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der Herbergsvater war sehr nett, über das Essen konnte man auch nicht meckern und nach Vernichtung des selbigen wurde die nötige Bettschwere erreicht.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2014)

*9. Jour  Tamellalt (Dades Tal)- Quarzazate*

Morgendlicher Frühstückplatz, das habe ich mir verdient.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-130 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Verflucht, das artet jetzt aber in Urlaub aus, schnell den Esel bepacken und weg. Gesagt, getan. Die Abfahrt verzögerte sich allerdings etwas, da ich den freundlichen Hoteleigner überzeugen musste, das ich durchaus in der Lage war, die drei Stufen unfallfrei hoch zu fahren und die Hilfe der beiden zufällig anwesenden Herren nicht benötige.

Land der Knubbel




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-136 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Im morgendlichen Tran verpasse ich die Piste ins Rosental und tuckere über die N 10 weiter. Bisschen blöd, da im nächsten Ort das Rosenfest stattfindet, so viel Verkehr hatte ich lange nicht. Meine daraus resultierende, etwas unorthodoxe Fahrweise, verleitete den marokkanischen Verkehrspolizisten zu Beifalls Pfiffen.

Bloß wieder schnell in die Berge.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-137 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Im Dorf ist Schule aus, die Jungs wollen abgeklatscht werden, eine eindeutige Verbesserung zum Steine werfen. Was der Schule recht ist, ist dem Asphalt billig und so geht er auch aus, für eine lange Zeit.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-139 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

eine seehr lange Zeit




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-140 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ein Traum von Piste mit Blick auf den Hohen Atlas.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-141 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Plattentektonik bei der Arbeit




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-143 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Es bleibt bunt




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-144 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

High Noon, in Toundoute wird eine Pause mit Tee und etwas Süßzeug eingelegt. Quasi Nervennahrung für die danach erfolglose Suche nach dem geplanten Wiedereinstieg.

Egal, verlockende, bunte Pfeile am Wegesrand verlocken dann einen kleinen Umweg zu fahren. Raus aus dem Qued, rinn in den Qued,




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-145 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Das Rallyepistchen schlängelt sich Immer parallel zum Hohen Atlas, fein von ihm




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-146 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Umweg, was für ein Umweg?




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-148 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die letzen paar Kilometer nach Quarzazate hat mich dann der Asphalt wieder. Bei einem kleinen Erfrischungsstopp lege ich meine Brille auf den Packsack, woran ich mich allerdings erst erinnere, als sich meine Augäpfel über den ungewohnten Wind beschweren. Leider hatte dann die Brille nicht ganz so viel Glück wie das GPS. Sie wurde zwar wiedergefunden, allerdings ihrer optischen Funktion vollends beraubt. Dann muss halt die „gute“ Brille den Rest der Reise überstehen.
In Quarzazate wollte ich eigentlich bei dem bekannten Holländer unterkommen, der war aber leider nicht da. Übrigens ziemlich schwer zu finden, ist eine kleine Gasse in einem „Häuserblock“. Aber der Campingplatz Palmeria ist ganz in der Nähe.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-149 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Kleines Gelände, die sanitären Anlagen sind ok, duschen kann man mit warmem Wasser. Der Besitzer ist sehr freundlich, kleines Schwätzchen bei…….…, genau, Minztee. Wer kein Zelt dabei hat, kann auch wie ein Berber nächtigen.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-150 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Praktischer Weise ist die Nahrungsaufnahme nur ein paar Schritte vom Zelt entfernt und da man noch etwas Zeit hat, lockt der angrenzende Garten zum gepflegten Abhängen, für die jüngeren Leser, neudeutsch chillen genannt. Ich denke noch  schöne Hängematte, schon macht es plink und es hat sich ausgehängt. Gut das der Boden sandig war. Irgendwie gestalten sich die Pausen gefährlicher wie der Rest der Reise. Nach lecker Essen wird der müde Körper schnell ins Zelt befördert.

*10. Jour Quarzazat -Taliouine*

Frühstück im lauschigen Garten fördert die Unlust auf einen frühen Aufbruch, aber ich bin ja nicht zum Spaß hier. Der Platzbesitzer besteht noch auf ein fremdgemachtes Selfi, na gut.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-154 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der direkte Weg nach Marakech ist mir dann doch zu asphaltig, darum werden die Jbel Siroua Richtung Antiatlas angesteuert. Sehr gute Entscheidung, denn 90 Prozent des Tages werde ich mich auf Pisten bewegen. Kurz hinter Quarzazate wird es sogar fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-157 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Hauptpiste wurde danach unschön breit geschoben, gut, wenn man sich eine Nebenpiste ausgekartet hatte.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-158 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-159 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Eine knifflige Abfahrt endet in einem, na?, genau Qued. Dieser bietet zur Abwechslung die nächsten 5 km nur faustgrosse Kiesel, quasi fahren auf Kugellagerkugeln, kein Spaß.

Aber auch Kugeln haben mal ein Ende und ich werde aus dem zerknitterten Tal in die painted Dessert entlassen.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-161 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-162 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Kommt auf den Fotos nicht gut rüber, aber die Piste und der Umgebungboden ist abwechselnd grün und lila, sehr geil. Wenn dann noch eine orange farbende Echse, ehrlich, die Strecke kreuzt, wird es fast sureal.

In Anezal wird gepaust und ein kurzes Gespräch mit ein paar französischen Strassenfahrern probiert. Von da aus ist ein wenig Asphalt angesagt, mit Blick auf ein paar olle Vulkane.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-163 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Vom Asphalt schlängelt sich links verlockender Schotter Richtung der Kegel




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-164 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-165 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ob und wie die Piste weitergeht, werde ich beim nächsten Mal rausfinden.

Ich folge der geplanten Strecke, die bald danach dem Asphalt verlustig wird und sich im Grünen den Berg raufschlängelt.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-166 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Das hier Vulkane am Werk waren, ist offensichtlich.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-168 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-170 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-176 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-178 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

An die Kartographen vom Travelmag/ Reisekarte Travel Map. Wer dieses Strecke über den Tizi-n Melloul und Tizi-n Tieta Pass als Nebenstrecke bezeichnete, hat wirklich Humor. Nur für Geländewagen und Enduros geeignet.

Etwas weiter folgt dann das Tor nach Mordor




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-179 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

was einen dann irgendwann wieder ausspuckt




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-180 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Zu Fotos bin ich dazwischen nicht gekommen, weil mich diverse Granitblöcke, das Flussbett und weitere Hindernisse doch etwas von Fotos abgehalten haben. Viel Geländeerfahrung und Trailtechnik sind hier durchaus von Vorteil.
Definitiv nicht für “Reiseenduros”. Auch der weitere Streckenverlauf bot genug Möglichkeiten, sich über ein “leichtes” Moped zu freuen.

Hab zu der Strecke noch was gefunden, ich fand es amüsant, bin ja auch fies http://jupiereisen.npage.de/2011-marokko/anti-atlas-und-rueckweg-zur-faehre.htm

Gut das es bewölkt war, das hielt mich davon ab Fotostopps einzulegen, sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich nie in Askaouen angekommen. Denn dort wurden neue Strassen durch die Berge gebaut, leider auch meinen Einstieg zur nächsten Piste weggebaggert.

Angesichts der Tageszeit bin ich dann lieber Richtung Taliouine “abgefahren”. Kurz vor dem Ortseingang liegt der Campingplatz  Douzrou. Kleiner Platz, sanitäre Anlagen ok, Restaurant wegen Nebensaison geschlossen. Ok, gibt es halt wieder Tee mit Keksen, für warmes Essen bin ich schon zu müde, apropo müde.....Gute Nacht.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2014)

*11. Jour Taliouine-Marrakech*

Heute sollte es durch den hohen Atlas nach Marakech gehen. Über Aoulouz wird schnell der Einstieg gefunden




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-181 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Nach dem Foto




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-183 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

ging es eigentlich rechts ab, leider verpasst, aber viele Wege führen nach Marrakech.

Über einen namenlosen Pass mit Blick auf den Toubkal




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-186 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

die Richtung stimmt, Landrover billich abzugeben.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-187 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Tja, das war das letzte Foto in Marokko, das wusste ich bloß da noch nicht.

Als Schluchtenflitzer ereiche ich die Ausfallstrasse und falle in Marrakech ein. Ist eine Millionenstadt, fällt aber nicht auf und der Verkehr ist auch noch ok.
Guter Dinge steuere ich den nächsten Bankomaten an, schiebe die POSTBANK Karte ein, nummere und bekomme eine Meldung “restricted card”. Darauf ein herzliches “What the fu..”. Anderer Bankomat, selber Herr, selbe Meldung. Dank freien WiFi Erklärung gefunden. Bankkarten mit Vpay sind höchstsicher, geben aber ausserhalb Europas kein Geld raus. http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/warteschleife-probleme-mit-v-pay-von-visa-a-903531.html

Tja, Pin Nummer von der Kreditkarte hat mein altes Hirn vergessen, wegen Niebenutzung. Ich glaube, ich habe ein Problem. Marakech kann mich erstmal und ich steuer das nächste Hotel im beginnenden Abendverkehr an, nervig.

Im Ibis Palmeraie Hotel bitte ich um Aufnahme. Kein Problem, leider wird jetzt auch meine Kreditkarte nicht gelesen. Aber der freundliche Marokkaner gibt meine Nummer händisch ein. Puh, Zimmer, duschen, essen, Bett.

*12. Jour Marrakesch-Tanger/Algeciras*

Also, ich besitze noch 100 EUR, bis Tanger sind es ca. 600 km, die Fähre kostet ca. 50 EUR und ich habe keine Sonnenbrille auf. Go for it. Diese Rückfahrt habe ich gedanklich irgendwie verdrängt. Letze Fähre in Tanger-Med, nur die Schnellfähren fahren ab Tanger, erreicht und gegen 1:00 Uhr europäisches Boden unter den Füssen. Nie war der Zählklang des Automaten lieblicher.

Das Holiday Inn Express in Campo de Gibraltar-Barrios nimmt auch nächtliche Besucher auf. Gut zu wissen.

*13. Dia Algeciras-Algeciras*

Regen in Südspanien, gute Ausrede für einen Ausruhtag im Hotel. Aber was jetzt tun? Fähre nach Barcelona? Nö. Spaniendurchquerung und dann die Pyrenäen von West nach Ost? Klingt gut. Wenn ich die französische Grenze am Mittelmeer erreiche, dürften das so 6000 km gewesen sein. Das ist ein Reisezug ab Narbonne wert.
ToDo Liste: Durchquerung planen, Pyrenäen planen, Reisezug buchen, aja, und ein neuer Hinterradreifen.

*14. Dia  Algeciras-Almovar del Rio*

Die Sonne strahlt auch wieder über Andalusien, das habe ich gebucht. Die Abreise verzögert sich etwas, da die Suche nach einem neuen Reifen sich doch etwas schwierig gestaltet. Geholfen wurde mir in einem kleinen Crossladen, natürlich grobstollig, falsche Grösse, aber wenigstens mit Montage. Sollte im Schotter perfekt sein, auf der Strasse ist eher Halbgas angesagt.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-189 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Und Schotter gibt es in Andalusien genug.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-188 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die weissen Dörfer tarnen sich gut.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-190 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Und auch der Asphalt ist nicht langweilig.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-193 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Aber die Caminos sind immer noch hübscher.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-195 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Und manche verlockende Ziele bleiben links bzw. rechts liegen.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-197 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

In der Nähe von Almodovar del Rio liegt der Campingplatz La Brena an einem hüschen Gewässer.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-199 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Eigentlich ein guter Platz, aber schon wieder ist das Restaurant zu und die Duschen werden gerade renoviert. Die Euro hätte ich mir also sparen können.

*15. Dia Almovar del Rio- Albalate de Zorita*

Die Durchquerung von Spanien ist simpel, zwischen kleineren Gebirgen befinden sich Hochebenen, sprich die Hochebenen sind relativ öde, die Sierras der Spaß.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-202 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-204 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Und noch was typisch Spanisches.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-206 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

In Albalate de Zorita finde ich ein kleine Unterkunft incl. Restaurant. Da mein Spanisch ziemlich eingerostet ist, verstehe ich zuerst nicht, das ein Zimmer kein Problem wäre, es aber eine halbe Stunde dauert, da es nochmal sauber gemacht wird. Gut das es Tablets gibt. Bei der abendlichen Nahrungsaufnahme gab es keine Verständnisprobleme, nur einen vollen Bauch und leichten Kopf. Buenas noches.

Den Namen habe ich leider vergessen, dafür hier die Koordinaten Gasthaus xy, Str. Calle el Pasillo 7-9, 40.303199, -2.841434.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2014)

*16. Dia Albalate de Zorita-Ayerbe*

Heute sollten die Pyrenäen in Sicht kommen, schau mer mal. Auf jeden Fall fahre ich durch einen der vielen Naturparks, sehr schick hier.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-209 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-211 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-212 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

In der Fotopause kommen fünf Spanier mit ihren GasGas vorbei und halten an. Einer kann relativ gut Englisch und bietet mir an ein Ründchen mitzufahren. Ich lehne lächelnd ab, mit meinem Sternenkreuzer gegen leichte Zweitakter, das kann nur übel  enden. Aber nach den Jungs kann man dort noch ohne Probleme geländern. Sollte ich mir im Hinterkopf behalten.

Das Blau täuscht.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-213 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Es geht unmerklich hoch durch endlose Kiefernwälder, Pulloverzeit.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-214 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Als Belohnung folgt die Tajo Schlucht, sehr schön, hier vom Mirdador del Tajo, mehr Infos

http://www.turismomolinaaltotajo.com/especial_parque.php?lang=es



KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-216 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Auch wieder eine Gegend für den Hinterkopf.

Kastillien hat seinen Namen nicht umsonst.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-217 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Inzwischen befindent man sich in Aragon, auch nicht hässlich.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-220 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Und das dürften die Pyrenäen sein.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-221 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Es wird Zeit sich eine Unterkunft zu suchen.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-222 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der Campinplatz  La Banera in Ayerbe ist klein, aber fein

http://www.campinglabanera.com/camping_la_banera/D.html.  Das Gute ist, das Restaurant ist geöffnet, erstklassiges Essen mit angemessen Preis. 3 Gänge Menü mit Flasche Wein für 15 Euro, da kann ich nicht meckern. Bin der einzige Gast, da fühlt man sich auch gleich viel exclusiver. Ein deutsches Mopedpärchen berichtet, das sie 10 Tage durch Portugal gefahren sind, bei Regen. Und das gute Wetter hier ist auch erst seit gestern anwesend. Noch ein Grund nicht zu meckern.

*17. Dia Ayerbe-Ayerbe*

Gutes Wetter, gutes Essen, ein guter Grund noch einen Tag zu bleiben, die Durchquerung dank WiFi zu planen und sich die Sonne auf diverse Körperteile scheinen zu lassen.

*18. Dia Ayerbe-Castejon de Sos*

Heute gucke ich mal was meine Planung kann. Schon nach ein paar Kilometern tauchen die Mallos de Riglos auf.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-223a von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Über Landsträsschen komme ich der Sache schon näher.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-225 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Sehr nahe.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-227 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-230 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der Col de Pourtalet soll einer der schönsten Pässe sein. Von der Umgebung sicherlich, ansonsten eher was für Supersportler.
Sonst noch Fragen?




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-231 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Klar, wo geht es zum Ordesa Nationalpark?




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-233 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-234 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-236 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Einziges Manko, meine geplante Route führt mitten durch. Doch in diesem Fall lassen die Spanier nur Fussgänger in den Nationalpark. Man muss ja auch nicht überall fahren dürfen.

Besonders wenn die nächste Ecke solche Ausblicke liefert.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-237 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

und zum Canon de Anisclo führt. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cañón_de_Añisclo




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-239 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-240 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-242 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Nach der Schlucht entdecke ich, das sich eine Schraube der Tankbefestigung verabschiedet hat. Dank des Gepäckträgers dürfte das aber kein Problem sein.

Der nachfolgende Schotterpass zum Comarca de Sobrabe wird dann aber doch etwas langsamer angegangen.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-243 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-246 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Untem im Tal liegt der Ort Castejon de Sos, ein guter Tagesabschluss.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-245 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Es stehen ein paar Unterkünfte zur Auswahl, das Hotel Pirineos http://www.hotelpirineos.es/
schien mir ganz sympatisch. Gute Wahl. Im angeschlossen Restaurant wieder das übliche 3 Gänge Menü in guter Qualität mit leckerem Weißwein, diesmal anscheinend mit reichlich Umdrehungen.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2014)

*19. Dia Castejon de Sos – Martinet*

Kann ein Tag schöner beginnen?




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-247 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Ja, mit einem zweiten Frühstück hier.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-248 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Pyrenäen vom Feinsten.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-250 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-251 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der Stadtstaat Andorra ist eindeutig das hässlichste Stück Pyrenäen, abgesehen von der Bergwelt drumrum, aber der Coll de la Botella und ein KTM Händler waren doch Gründe, sich dorthin zu bewegen.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-252 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-254 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-256 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-258 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der KTM Händler ist schnell gefunden, die abgescherte Schraube leider nicht. Also bloss schnell wieder raus aus der Betonwüste und Richtung Sierra del Cadi düsen.

In der Nähe von Martinet den Campinplatz Pont d Ardaix angesteuert. Das übliche, Restaurant noch geschlossen, aber sonst alles in Funktion. Eingecheckt, Zelt aufgebaut, Körperpflege, die üppigen Reste vom Frühstück verspeist und Altes vom TOD  






gelesen.

Schon praktisch so ein neumodisches Tablet. Der Nachtruhe ist allerdings der Fluss el Segre abträglich.

*20. Dia Martinet-Besalu*

Aus nostalgischen Gefühlen, Pyrenäen Rallye  irgendwann vorm Krieg,











durchquere ich die Sierra del Cadi




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-260 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Klingt verlockend




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-262 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Moderne Zeiten




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-261 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Aber immer noch die alten Aussichten.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-263 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Auf dem Trockendock, aber das Meer ist näher als man denkt.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-264 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Arizona anscheinend auch.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-267 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Mmmh, der Camino führt Richtung Osten, den nehme ich.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-270 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Und wieder ein Mirador.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-272 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die Wetterlage wird etwas düster, ein Grund die Kurvenorgie nach Olot ein wenig zügiger zu gestalten. Die schwarze Wand wurde nur kurz distanziert, also lieber raus aus den Bergen. In Besalu sieht die Welt wieder freundlicher aus. Auf dem Campingplatz ist die Anmeldung zu, egal, erstmal Zelt aufstellen.

Ein nettes, kleines Dorf.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-273 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

schön bunt




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-274 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

aber mit merkwürdiger Bestuhlung.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-275 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der Magen ruft zur Nahrungsaufnahme. Kein Problem, um den kleinen Marktplatz haben sich eine Menge Restaurants angesiedelt, meist ala Touristen Menue. Muss nicht sein.

Ich empfehle das Els Fogons de Can Llaudes




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-277 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Lokale Speisen, netter Besitzer, einheimische Besucher, angemessene Preise.

Zurück zum Zeltplatz, müde bin ich, Kängeruh. Bin gerade am einduseln, wackelt mein Zelt. Der Gärtner ist also auch der Campingwart. Der freundlichen Bitte mich anzumelden, komme ich doch gerne nach.

*21. Dia Besalu-Cadaques*

Im Schatten der Brücke wird noch lecker gefrühstückt.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-284 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

und dann die paar Kilometer bis ans Meer überbrückt. Irgendwie hat sich mein vorderer Reifen höchst ungünstig abgefahren, bei 50 km/h eingebautes Wellblech, der hintere ist wenigstens nur fast vollkommen abgefahren.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-305 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Aber ist ja nicht mehr weit.

Cadaques, wegen Dali Dali zwar touristisch vereinnamt, aber trotzdem immer noch nett.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-297 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Schauen wir doch, was der Campingplatz so kann. Nicht viel. Dann gönne ich mir doch lieber ein Hotel.

Das Sol Ixent, http://hotelsolixent.com/de, liegt oberhalb des Dorfes und ist noch relativ neu.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-302 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Klar sind noch Zimmer frei, mir reicht ein Budget, fast ohne Meerblick, aber mit grosser Teraze. Ist gebongt. Moped abgeladen, geduscht und in den Pool. Noch was frisch, aber höchst erfrischend. Rest des Tages wird nur rumgelümmelt. Als wäre es Urlaub. Am späten Nachmittag wird ins Dorf gerollt, bischen Fotoquatsch machen und dann fein zu Abend speisen.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-287 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-289 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-292 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-296 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-299 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Gleich und gleich




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-300 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-301 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Die meisten Nahrungstempel sahen nicht so verlockend aus. Ein guter Grund doch das Restaurant des Hotels zu besuchen. Gute Wahl. Noch etwas loungen und dann ins Bett.

*22. Dia Cadaques – Narbonne Plage*

Das Frühstück kann was und so verzögert sich die Abfahrt um einige Minuten.

Etwas wedeln durch das Küstengebirge




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-303 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

und nach knapp 80 km ist Narbonne Plage erreicht. Der Camping Platz Camping-soleil-mer, http://www.camping-soleil-mer.com/de hat schon auf Pfingstpreise umgestellt. Egal. Zum guten Schluss wird halt nochmal im Sand gezeltet.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-304 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Der Nachmittag wird sinnvoll mit Schwimmversuchen im Mittelmeer und Extrem Beach Lieging verbracht.
Gegenüber des Campingplatzes gibt es ein paar Lokale. Sehr zu empfehlen. Lecker Miesmuscheln in Goronzola Soße incl. ein Baquette zum tunken. Als Nachtisch ein Eistraum. Das habe ich mir verdient.

Im Prinzip ist das Adventure jetzt beendet.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-306 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Morgen steht nur noch die Bahnfahrt Richtung Heimat an.

*23. Jour Narbonne Plage-Narbonne Autoreisezug*

Die Zeit bis zur Abfahrt wird mit einem Besuch im Decathlon überbrückt. Preiswerte Funktionshirts und ein paar Fleeshandtücher sind die Ausbeute.

Der Bahnhof wird erstaunlich voll, das Abteil Gott sei Dank nicht. Mit zwei anderen Mopedfahrern aus Münster kommt keine Enge auf. Mit Blick auf den Mont Ventoux vernichte ich das Abendessen und ein Weizen.

Leider stellt Die Bahn die Autoreisezüge ein, angeblich wegen Unrentabilität. Blöd.

*24. Tag Narbonne Autoreisezug-Düsseldorf-Köln*

In Düsseldorf kann ich das angekündigte Unwetter umfahren und bin trocken und unbeschadet wieder in der Heimat gelandet.

Kurzes Fazit: Marokko sieht mich auf jeden Fall wieder, dann aber mindestens zu zweit. Spanien Rundfahrt wird mit Schwerpunkt auf die Caminos geplant. Gibt da noch vieles Unbekanntes zu entdecken.

Apropo entdecken. Alle Bilder gibt es hier: https://www.flickr.com/photos/stollenvernichter/sets/72157645335339532/


----------



## supasini (21. Juli 2014)

sehr schöner Bericht, tolle Bilder, bekomme ich richtig Lust, sowas auch mal zu machen. 
Aber mein Mopped is ja zu schwer...


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2014)

Ach Quatsch, ist sie zu schwer, bist du zu schwach. 99,9 Prozent der Strecken könntest du locker mit der Kuh fahren. Über die Schlüsselstellen  würde ich das Mutterschiff fahren oder dich durch dumme Kommentare motivieren. Ich sehe das Problem eher in deiner eingeschränkten Urlaubsterminierung.


----------



## schu2000 (22. Juli 2014)

Tipptopp Reisebericht, herrlich!! Macht direkt Lust, leichtsinnigerweise auch ein solches Gefährt zu kaufen und ein derartiges Abenteuer zu starten...aus dem ich dann mangels Erfahrung nie wiederkehren würde...

Ein alter Bekannter aus dem Wald der Franken


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2014)

toll wie immer!


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juli 2014)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ein alter Bekannter aus dem Wald der Franken



Ach komm, so alt bist Du garnicht. Habt ihr inzwischen Trails bei euch eingeführt?  In Marokko war es wie im Frankenwald, nur Gegend, eine Sprache, die man nicht versteht und jede Menge Schwarze.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## ZombieBike (23. Juli 2014)

Tolles Abenteuer - hervorragend bebildert!


----------



## Miss Neandertal (28. Juli 2014)

Also, Herr Sonntach; das ist ja mal wieder ein Augenschmaus, den du uns Lesern/Guckern bietest!!!!
Sehr, sehr fein und interessante Gegenden, die man sicherlich auch teils mit dem Bike befahren könnte?!

Bis bald mal - auf dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (30. September 2014)

Bald hat was gedauert. Mal gucken wie sich meine alten Knochen noch auf dem Rad machen. Die Geschwindigkeit wird sehr moderat ausfallen.

*Der Bergische Waldraum ruft am kommenden Samstag in Opladen am Bahnhof zur kleinen Trailshow. Es geht Richtung Eifgenbach, durch und über diverse Täler und Höhen zur Dhuenntalsperre und über Altenberg wird wieder der Startort angesteuert. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.*

Auf den Spuren der Langsamkeit bitte hier eintragen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13189


----------



## on any sunday (7. Oktober 2014)

Draussen regnet es, da trösten doch ein paar Altsommerbilder. Prosa folgt irgendwann.

Monti e Mare   https://www.flickr.com/photos/stollenvernichter/sets/72157647840602850/




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-027 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-166 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr


----------



## on any sunday (9. Oktober 2014)

Frühling im Oktober, das klingt nach einem Double Feature.

*Bergischer Trailzauber am Samstag.* 

Es geht Richtung Wupperberge, durch diverse Täler und Höhen zur Dhünntalsperre und über Altenberg wird wieder der Startort angesteuert. Kein Trail wird aus oder Mitfahrer zurück gelassen.

Am Ende sollten so ca. 60 km und 1200 Hm auf der Uhr stehen.

Zum Zauber http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14440


*Siegsteig von Herchen nach Hennef am Sonntag.*

Es wird der Siegsteigmarkierung gefolgt und gehofft, das man sich irgendwie der Siegmündung nähert. 

Ca. 55 km und 1500 HM sind bis Hennef zu vernichten, falls noch genügend Tageslicht vorhanden ist, kann man dem Steig auch bis Siegburg folgen. Schau mer mal.

Es gibt aber öfters die Möglichkeit, z.B. bei akuter Unlust oder plötzlichen Konditionsverlust, ins Siegtal abzufahren und per Bahn sein Zuhause oder Auto anzusteuern.

Zum Steig hier lang http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12466
.


----------



## No Mercy (10. Oktober 2014)

Hi Michael,
na hätte ich das mal früher gewusst!
So viel die Entscheidung kurzfristig zugunsten "Sommer im Oktober".





Leider alle richtig gemacht.

gruß
dirk


----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2014)

Hatte schon gelesen, das du wieder balearen bist. Leider schon allen Urlaub verplant. Aber ich hatte hatte ja schon Insel an Mittelmeer. Go for it.


----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## on any sunday (14. November 2014)

Wollte eigentlich am Wochenende ein bis zwei kleine Radl Touren in heimischen Gefilden anbieten, aber bei den Wetteraussichten dann doch lieber nicht, Weichei.

Apropo heimische Gefilde, Knöllchen für MTB im heimischen Wald. 

Das geht auch anders, leider etwas weiter weg. Da kann man auch ganz nett radfahren, wandern oder in der Gegend rumballern. Und das Beste, bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme wird man auch nett gegrüsst.

*The Hunger Games: 6 Days in the dirt  
*



Enduro Katalonien 2014-000 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Nach knapp 4 Jahren Enduroreisen mit dem Sternenkreuzer 690er, käme mir eine einwöchige Jahresabschlussfahrt in „richtigem“ Gelände mit dem geeigneten Gefährt gut gelegen, ich werde ja auch nicht jünger.

Pauschalreisen nach Calella sehen in der Regel anders aus. In diesem Fall ist alles inclusive, Mopped, Verbrauchsmittel von Fahrzeug und Fahrer und die Unterkunft. Von Hunger wird also keine Rede sein.

*Anfahrtstag:*

Ohne besondere Vorkommnisse im Taxi von Frank in Spananien eingetrudelt. Der andere deutsche Mitfahrer, Rolf, ist auch schon eingetroffen und wir begeben uns zum Veranstalter, Massimo, einem freundlichen Italiener, den es nach Spanien verschlagen hat. Es werden die Moppeds verteilt, Rolf bekommt eine 290 Yamaha, gut für fortgeschrittene Anfänger, ich rolle mit einer „zahmen“ 450 Yamaha vom Hof und Frank hat keine Wahl mit der AJP, ist ja schließlich seine Eigene.

Den vorletzten Tagespunkt bildet das abendliche Hotelessen, gute Auswahl  in vernünftiger Qualität. Beim Schlussausflug durch Calella wird deutlich, das es End of Season ist, etliche Läden und Hotels sind schon zu, für den abendlichen Schlummerdrunk reicht die Auswahl aber immer noch.

*1. Day in the Dirt. *

Das Frühstück bietet das übliche Hotelkettenniveau mit „Säften“ aus dem Automaten etc., nichts berühmtes.

Mit dem Auto geht es zum Start in die Hügel von Calella und dort haben sich noch 3 Schotten als Mitfahrer eingefunden. Massimo wird uns heute aus Genesungsgründen nicht führen, sondern ein einheimischer Spanier, der leider nur seiner Muttersprache mächtig ist. Der Start verzögert sich etwas, weil sich die AJP von Frank ihres sturzgeschädigten Anlasserknopfes entledigt hatte. Wird notdürftig geflickt und ab geht es.

Der Guide im T-Shirt voraus, der Rest folgt, mehr oder weniger. Es wird nicht lange gefackelt und die ersten schmalen Pfade angesteuert. An sich genau das, was ich gebucht hatte. Aber leider fehlte das lockere bzw. „steigernde“ Einfahren. Für den Guide kein Problem, ist ja sein Wohnzimmer, als Nichtmitbewohner schon eine Herausforderung bei sommerlichen Temperaturen. Und irgendwie passt mir die Geometrie der Yamaha nicht, so zahm ist sie auch nicht und der Motor springt schaize an.

Am späten Vormittag verweigert die AJP ihren Dienst, der Anlasser ist mitgelaufen und etwas in der portugiesischen Elektrik hat keinen Bock mehr. Ab jetzt wird das Teil angeschoben oder per Gravitation zum laufen gebracht. Etwas mehr Workout kann Frank nicht schaden.

Die Strecke bleibt topp, nur bei einer schmalen Abfahrt mit flotten Absätzen und langen Spurrillen, verweigert die Yamaha zunehmend auch ihren Dienst. Kurz vor der letzten Steinpassage kommt mir der Guide entgegen, hat ein Einsehen und so wird die Yamaha gegen die Sherco 250 eingetauscht. Und ab da wäre für mich die Sonne aufgegangen, wenn der Planet nicht schon vom Firnament  gestrahlt hätte. Was für ein geiles Teil.

Der Rest vom Tag ist schnell erzählt, leckeres Mittagessen, leckere Strecke zurück mit kurvigen Pisten, schmalen Pfaden und felsigen Steilauffahrten. Für Rolf war es nicht so lecker, das Menü war dann doch etwas zu reichhaltig als Gourmet Anfänger. Und die Schotten waren hart im nehmen, wobei öfters die Gasstellung nicht mit dem Gelände übereinstimmte.

Der Guide im Aufwärtsdrang.




Enduro Katalonien 2014-001 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Zum Abschluss des Tages werden alle Moppeds gesäubert und vollgetankt,




Enduro Katalonien 2014-002 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

dem Fahrer ergeht es hoffentlich nicht anders. Frank legt noch eine Nachtschicht ein, das Relais wird ausgewechselt und ein neuer Starterknopf an die AJP gebastelt.

*2. Day in the Dirt *

Die Pferde sind gesattelt.




Enduro Katalonien 2014-003 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Die Schotten werden vom spanischen Guide betreut, die Deutschen von Massimo. Heute fängt es deutlich gemütlicher an, warmfahren über Pisten, den Anspruch steigern und ein paar Fahrtipps vom Guide. Klar, das mein Old School Stil ihm nicht gefiel. Ich sitze zu viel, sieht aus wie ein Kartoffelsack, die heutigen Moppeds sind auf stehende Fahrer ausgelegt und ich fahre meist einen Gang zu niedrig. Alles richtig, aber außer der Gangwahl, die Sherco verträgt auch einen Gang höher, bin ich doch meinem miesen Stil treu geblieben. Der Kartoffelsack ist nirgends runtergefallen, hat das Transportfahrzeug nie weg geschmissen, die Kartoffeln immer oben abgeliefert und selbst jüngere Mitfahrer haben bestätigt, das die Kartoffeln im Trail verdammt zügig transportiert wurden.

Bis zum Mittag ging es über feine Wege weiter, im Bedarfsfall wurde Rolf umgeleitet. Pünktlich zu Highnoon öffneten die spanischen Wolken ihre Wasservorräte und führten zu einem ungeplanten Tourabbruch. Am Meer war es deutlich trockener,




Enduro Katalonien 2014-004 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

aber zum Baden doch etwas spät im Jahr.




Enduro Katalonien 2014-005 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Fotografieren als Zeitvertreib ist in Calella auch nicht so ergiebig.




Enduro Katalonien 2014-007 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




Enduro Katalonien 2014-008 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr


*3. Day not in the Dirt*

Die Wetteraussichten versprachen nicht gutes, was sich durch fröhliches, ausserhäusliches Plätschern bestätigte. Das hatten wir nicht gebucht, also wurde der Ruhetag vorgezogen. Frank und ich machten auf Kultur und fuhren nach Gerona. Ein Decathlon führte zu ungeplanten Geldausgaben, die Stadtbesichtigung konnte zum Ausgleich im Trockenen stattfinden.

Nettes Städtchen am Fuße der Pyrenäen.




Enduro Katalonien 2014-019 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




Enduro Katalonien 2014-023 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




Enduro Katalonien 2014-022 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr


*4. Day in the Dirt*

Die Wolken hatten sich verzogen und es versprach ein schöner Tag zu werden. Unsere Truppe wurde durch eine Spanierin verstärkt. Obwohl verstärkt ist wohl der falsche Ausdruck, sie war wohl schon öfters mitgefahren, allerdings hatte sie trotz eines tiefer gelegten Fahrwerks öfters ungewollten Bodenkontakt und terminierte den Anlasserknopf. Na ja, ca. 40 kg und kurze Beine sind nicht die ideale Voraussetzungen zum Enduro fahren.

So wurde es ein eher einfacher Tagesausflug, wieder mit gutem Mittagsmahl. Falls sich der Streckenverlauf doch als etwas schwieriger herausstellte, wurde die Linienwahl Dank der Sherco noch etwas interessanter gestaltet. Und es war auch mal Zeit für ein Foto der Mitfahrer,

hier Frank bei Wasserspielen.




Enduro Katalonien 2014-024 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr


*5. Day in the Dirt*

Heute gesellten sich zwei junge Wilde zu unserer Truppe, was das Tempo etwas beschleunigte. die Streckenauswahl war wie gebucht, immer wieder Trails mit schnellen Pisten verbunden, fast perfekt. Leider war das für Rolf doch etwas zu viel des Guten, was zu öfteren Bodenkontakt führte. Zur Mittagszeit verlängerte ein gerissener Kupplungszug die Pause, gespeist wurde in the middle of nowhere




Enduro Katalonien 2014-026 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Frisch gestärkt ging es gut gelaunt




Enduro Katalonien 2014-027 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

weiter durch den spanischen Regenwald, mit leckere Bachdurchfahrten, kniffligen Bachausfahrten und verschlungenen Trails.

Warten auf die Mitfahrer und Smalltalk mit dem spanischen Mitfahrer.




Enduro Katalonien 2014-028 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Dieser hatte im weiteren Verlauf einen bösen Abflug in ein Steinfeld bei einer maroden Bachbrücke. Aber außer eines platten Hinterrades und eines defekten Helmes, hatte der Einschlag keine weiteren Folgen. Dank des luftlosen Reifens wurde Calella allerdings nur noch auf Pisten angesteuert.


*6. Day in the Dirt*

Rolf gönnt sich heute eine Auszeit, die gestrige Ausfahrt mit jungen Wilden und alten Männern war wohl etwas kräfteraubend. Und auch das Jungvolk erschien nicht wie geplant. Da wurde die Gruppe sehr übersichtlich mit Frank, Massimo und mir. Was aber kein Nachteil war, da wir dann zügig Richtung Lloret de Mar aufbrachen und kein Trail und kernige Auffahrt/Abfahrt ausgelassen wurde.

Unterwegs musste wieder Franks Koffeinspiegel aufgefüllt werden




Enduro Katalonien 2014-029 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Der Pool war leider schon zu cool, aber bei perfekten Aussentemperaturen  wurde eine große Runde Richtung Lloret de Mar gestartet, mit allen was das Enduroherz begehrt. In einer sportlich ausgewaschenen Auffahrt, musste ich unseren Guide knapp überholen, lieber tot als Schwung verlieren, und wartete dann bei einer geeigneten Stelle auf die Nachzügler. Frank kam dann nach einer guten Weile rauf und blies zum Rückzug, Massimo hatte nach einem kleinen Abwurf Schmerzen am unteren Rücken. Bei ihm angekommen, beschloss er dann doch weiter zu fahren.

Also alles wieder rauf und an einem feinen Endurotrainingsgelände oberhalb von Lloret wurde die Lage sondiert, ein wenig auf der Crosspiste gespielt und die Runde mit einem Mittagessen an der Koffeinpause vom Vormittag beendet.

Mit Schmerzen fährt sich nicht so gut, aber praktischer Weise liegen die schönsten Trails auf dem kürzesten Weg nach Calella. Abgesehen vom versehrten Guide ein perfekter Tag in Spananien.


*7. Day in the Dirt*

Massimo begab sich auf den Weg ins Krankenhaus, wo sich später am Tag herausstellte, dass eine Rippe gebrochen war. Frank hatte seine AJP schon eingemottet. Rolf war allerdings wieder voller Tatendrang. Was tun? Kein Guide vor Ort. Wer kennt sich nach 5 Fahrtagen in der Gegend aus? Michael. Wer hat einen guten Orientierungssinn? Michael. Wer kann Karten lesen? Michael Wer hat leidliche Erfahrungen als Guide? Michael Na gut, ich mach es.

So wurde es eine feine Altherrenrunde über alle Berge




Enduro Katalonien 2014-030 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

und neue Wegen




Enduro Katalonien 2014-031 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

zielsicher angesteuerten Kaffebuden




Enduro Katalonien 2014-032 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

feinen Aussichten




Enduro Katalonien 2014-033 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

und zu empfohlenen Gaststätten.




Enduro Katalonien 2014-034 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




Enduro Katalonien 2014-035 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Zum Abschluss wurden dann doch noch ein paar Trails eingebaut




Enduro Katalonien 2014-036 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Da konnte auch Rolf nicht meckern. Relaxtes Endurowandern ohne Stress.




Enduro Katalonien 2014-037 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr


Abfahrtstag

Kurzes Fazit. Feine Woche mit netten Leuten in idealer Umgebung zum Enduro fahren. Trotz teils sportlicher Bewegung nicht zum Abnehmen geeignet. Leider war die Sherco nicht im Preis inbegriffen. Empfehlenswerter Veranstalter.

Auch die Heimfahrt verlief ohne Probleme, aber beim nächsten Mal nehme ich dann doch lieber den Flieger. Meine alten Knochen sind irgendwie nicht mehr kompatibel mit 11 Stunden Autofahrt am Stück, was aber weder an Franks Fahrkünsten noch am Fortbewegungsmittel lag.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2014)

Micha, auf Dauer ist Flucht doch auch keine Lösung.
Stell dich dem Wetter, eine Konfrontationstherapie könnte deine Probleme lösen.
Nimms in die Hand, Dauerbiken bei Regen statt Flucht in die Weicheiexile Europas


----------



## jokomen (14. November 2014)

Als Guido bist Du auch im Ausland zu gebrauchen.  Hier ist auch schön und gar kein Staub mehr im Wald!  Sieh zu, dass Du hier wieder mit dem MTB die Wälder unsicher machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (26. November 2014)

Na gut, ihr habt mich überzeugt, das letzte Frühlingswochenende genutzt, einmal Rund um Köln West mit den härtesten Trails am Rhein und im Grüngürtel, on Sunday Herren No Mercy genötigt mit mir den wilden Königsforscht zu durchqueren, den ollen Lüderich und die üblichen Verdächtigen rund um Overath zu besuchen. Dirk war ganz erstaunt über die Einsamkeit des bergischen Waldraums.


----------



## jokomen (26. November 2014)

Ja, ist schon was anderes, als in D-Dorf und Neuss umher zu streifen. Da braucht man schon fast eine Dauerklingel.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Dezember 2014)

*An alle Interessenten dieses arg Offtopic Themas: Frohes Fescht gehabt zu haben, guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, guter Vorsatz meinerseits: wieder mehr radfahren.* 

Aber bevor der Schnee kommt, Spätsommertales.

*Monti e Mare 2014 Teil 1* 

In einer alten Schachtel mit silbernen Knopf, oder so, fielen mir ein paar alte Dias, für die Schiebebildgeneration: Analoge Durchsichtbilder, mit deren Hilfe mittels Lichtprojektion Generationen von Unschuldigen, bei sogenannten Dia-Abenden, aus Langeweile starben, in die Hände. Zum Bleistift diese hier







oder 






Laut eine Kölner Rockkapelle verdamp lang her. Mit etwas Grübeln dürfte die neueste Aufnahme ca. 20 Jahre alt sein, erschreckend, aber ein guter Grund den Aufnahmeort wieder aufzusuchen. Eine kleine Insel namens Korsika im mare nostrum, wie der große Latriner sagt.

Die Plattentektonik hat bis zum Ufer des mittleren Mare ein paar Verwerfungen in den Weg gelegt, sogenannte Monti, die es zu überwinden gilt, aber da die KTM neu besohlt wurde, die Gabel überholt und dem Antriebsaggregat Frischöl zugeführt wurde, dürfte das kein Problem werden. 

Theoretisch kann ich in zwei Tagesetappe das Mittelmeer erreichen, aber wo wäre dann der Spaß? Deshalb kaspere ich mir eine Route über die Vogesen und das Französische Jura aus, um dann bei Annecy in die Alpen vorzustoßen und zum Abschluss durchs Piemont zu schottern. Also jede Menge Monti.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-005 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Bei der Streckenführung fällt mir auf, das ich mich ja wieder im französischen Sprachraum bewege. Seit Marokko ist mein Französisch etwas eingerostet, egal, auf Korsika kann es ja auch von Vorteil sein, als Nichtfranzose erkannt zu werden.

Allez

*1. Tag	Köln - La Hoube*

Wie immer keine großartige Beschreibung der Fahrt oder Bilder durch die Eifel, durchs Saarland und die Vogesen. Kenn ich ja ziemlich gut, vielleicht folgt irgendwann ein Best of Wohnzimmer. In den Vogesen halt ich mich eher westlich und in La Hoube gönne ich mir ein Hotel mit passenden Namen.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-010 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Mit Ausblick auf den immer gerne genommenen Rocher du Dabo




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-011 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

*2ème jour   La Hoube – Labergement Sainte Marie *

Am nächsten Morgen stehen mir ein Holzlaster und die Obrigkeit in Form von einer Straßensperrung im Wege. Aber ein Umweg in den Vogesen ist eigentlich nie schlecht, nur das Zeitkonto wird strapaziert. Westlich der Route de Cretes, eine Traumstrecke und ein Muss für jeden Vogesenneuling, wedel ich über verschlungene Pfade Richtung Süden.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-012 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

und treffe in der Gegend auf  die unvermeidlichen Zeugen unerfreulicherer Zeiten.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-013 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-014 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Die Streckenführung ist heutzutage eindeutig erfreulicher.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-017 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Die Umgebung wird wieder flacher und fast unmerklich befinde ich mich schon im Jura, mit tief eingeschnitten Schluchten und Wasser fällt von den Steinen.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-019 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Zeit sich eine Schlafgelegenheit zu suchen. 




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-021 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Der örtliche Campingplatz bot flauschige Wiesen, aber im September auch schon weniger flauschige Schlaftemperaturen.

*3ème jour   Labergement Sainte Marie – Susa*

Das Jura macht eindeutig Spaß und bietet ein paar tiefe Einblicke




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-022 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

aber oberhalb von Annecy wird Richtung Osten abgebogen 




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-023 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

zu den richtigen Monte, wie dem Mont Blanc, gut sichtbar am Col des Aravis




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-024 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

am Lac de Roselend




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-025 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

vorbei an den Eisriesen




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-026 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

und an der Auffahrt zum Col de l'Iseran wird die Route de Grand Alp gestreift.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-027 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-028 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Viel höher geht es auf öffentlichen Strassen in Frankreich nicht




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-031 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

und schöner abwärts auch nicht..




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-032 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

In Lansbourg wird Richtung Bella Italia abgebogen, das Wetter zeigt sich allerdings nicht sehr bella. Aber kein Grund den Lac du Mont-Cenis nicht westlich zu umfahren




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-033 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

was auch artgerechter ist




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-034 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Auffahrt zum Forte Varisello




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-035 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Alte Piste, neue Strasse am Lac du Mont-Cenis




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-037 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Auf der Abfahrt Richtung Susa, Strassenbaukunst nach dem Lago di Roterel




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-039 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Just in Time in Susa eingetroffen und im Hotel Stazione eingecheckt. Essen gut, Zimmer für 60 EUR.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Dezember 2014)

*Monti e Mare 2014 Teil 2*

*4. giorno Susa – Rifugio Don Barbera*

Mein ambitionierter Plan war das Mittelmeer an einem Tag zu erreichen, aber wie der Endpunkt erkennen lässt, wurde die Planerfüllung knapp verpasst. Was auch kein Wunder ist, für eine ähnliche Strecke brauchen motorlose Alpenquerulanten acht Tage http://www.offroad-only.de/WestalpenX2007.htm

Außerdem sollten die Stollenreifen möglichst viel Schotter zu beißen bekommen, was auch ganz gut gelungen ist. Mehr dürfte auch im Piemont auf der Strecke nicht machbar sein.

Im Frühtau zu Berge, oder besser gesagt auf zum Colle delle Finestra




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-041 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-042 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Anscheinend sind wieder ein paar deutschsprachige Kollegen unangenehm aufgefallen. Das Zeichen findet man im Piemont inzwischen leider häufiger.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-043 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Die Assietta wird heute rechts liegen gelassen, falsche Richtung.




KTM_Dolo_Assietta_2012_061 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Bei der Abfahrt vom Finestra nehme ich einen unscheinbaren Schotterabzweig Richtung Osten, die Piste führt oberhalb des Fort Fenestrelle, wer dort noch nicht war auf jeden Fall eine Besichtigung wert, ins Chisone Tal. Eine kleine Asphaltetappe bis nach Perosa Argentina folgt und wer den Einstieg zum Colle Azzara nicht kennt, wird auch dran vorbei fahren. Eine knapp autobreite Strasse windet sich den Berg durch verschlafene Weiler hoch und verliert bald den Asphaltbelag.

Am Colle Azzara




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-045 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Abfahrt vom Colle Azzara




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-046 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

In Torre Pellice hat uns der Asphalt wieder, der uns aber bei der Auffahrt zum Colle della Vaccera bald wieder verlässt.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-047 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Am Colle della Vaccera




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-047a by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Über Sanfront wird der Einstieg zum Colle del Gilba gesucht und gefunden. Die Auffahrt enthält ein paar anspruchvollere Serpentinen,




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-048 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

wird aber bald wieder entspannter




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-049 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Oben am Pass erwartet einen höchstens ein müder Wanderer




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-051 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Bevor man den rechten Abzweig zum Colle del Prete wählt.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-052 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Das Varaita Tal empfängt mich mit trüben Aussichten,




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-053 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

die auch bis Sampeyre nicht besser werden. Dort können sich das Reisegefährt und sein Fahrer die notwendigen Energiereserven wieder zuführen. Den es wartet die feine Auffahrt zum Sampeyre Pass auf beide, die mit einem Blick über Elva und den einsamen Bergen zwischen Varaita, Maira und Stura Tal belohnt wird.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-054 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

und die Abfahrt ins Elva Tal ist immer wieder ein kleines Abenteuer.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-056 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Kurz wird das Maira Tal gekreuzt, um sich dann durch das Val Preit und dem gleichnamigen Pass auf die Maira Stura Kammstrasse zu begeben.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-057 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-058 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Kammstrasse ist allerdings nicht ganz richtig, die Piste führt eher entlang des Bergkessels, aber immer wieder eindrucksvoll hier oben. Und es dürfte etwas sonniger sein.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-059 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-060 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Sonniger gibt es hier http://www.offroad-only.de/Enduro_Alpen_Classic_2005_Maira_Stura.htm

Als Abschluss fährt man durch das Arma Tal bis Demonte im Stura Tal.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-061 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Ein kleine Blick in die Karte enthüllt, das man nicht unbedingt Richtung  Borgo nach Tenda fahren muss, sonder über den Pass Madonna del Colleto 




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-062 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

fahren kann, hier nicht für mich, sondern für eine Autorallye ausgeflagt. Und wer bei fraz. Bandito abzweigt, wird noch mit lecker Schotter belohnt, bevor er auf die Hauptstrasse Richtung Tenda Pass abbiegt. Vor dem Tenda Tunnel hat sich eine lange Schlange gebildet, kein Problem, locker links vorbei und vor den wartenden Mopeds wieder scharf rechts auf die alte Passtrasse abbiegen. 

Am Col de Tende wird schon signalisiert, das die Ligurischen Grenzkammstrasse wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt ist. Aber da es kurz vor 19:00 Uhr ist, nehme ich mal an, das dort oben keiner mehr arbeitet und umfahre die Schranke. Noch ist keine Baustelle in Sicht und die Strecke ist bis zum eigentlichen Einstiege gut fahrbar.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-064 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Auch im weiteren Verlauf keine Probleme, man merkt aber, das die Piste ordentlich entschärft und sie als „Notstrasse“ ausgebaut wird. 




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-065 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Nach dem Col del Boaria




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-066 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

wurde die Strecke auch fleissig vom groben Schotter befreit. Kurz danach muss man über einen Erdrutsch trailen und dann stosse ich tatsächlich abends um 19:00 Uhr auf einen baggernden Bagger. Sachen gibt es. Aber der freundliche Fahrer lässt mich vorbei und so treffe ich just in Time am Refugio Don Barbera ein.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-067 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Das Refugio schließt in ein paar Tagen, deshalb ist ein Schlafplatz kein Problem und wird von jungen Italienern bewirtschaftet. Ich bin nicht der einzige Gast, ein paar deutsche  MTB Alpencrosser sind kurz vor mir  eingetroffen und eine junge Frau, die sich ein halbes Sabbatjahr genommen hat und sei 3 Monaten die Alpen von Slowenien bis ins Piemont zu Fuß durchquert, Respekt. Der Abend ist also gerettet und die bald unnötigen Weinvorräte werden bei lockeren Gesprächen vernichtet.


*5. giorno Rifugio Don Barbera – Vado Ligure*

In alter italienischer Tradition fällt das Frühstück gegenüber dem Abendessen deutlich ab, was dem Autor, siehe links, aber relativ egal ist, denn die Arbeit macht ja die KTM, das sehen die Biker , siehe rechts natürlich anders.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-068 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Ich habe es heute nicht eilig, die Fähre fährt erst abends ab und so kann ich den Weg zum Meer richtig geniessen.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-071 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-074 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-076 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Manchmal findet man beim Bummeln auch praktisches Zubehör, zum Beispiel ca. 3 m feinsten Draht.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-077 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Am Monte Saccarello noch ein kleines Päuschen




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-078 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

die Zwischenabfahrt wurde, genau wie die Auffahrt, noch nicht fein gemacht und bietet reichlich Aussicht, die man aber mangels Randsicherung lieber nicht beim fahren geniessen sollte.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-079 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Die Kammstrasse wird Richtung Osten verlassen




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-081 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

und der Weg zum Meer bietet noch reichlich kleine Strassen. Abschnittsweise könnte man auf den Alta Via Monti Ligure ausweichen, wofür aber eine beladende 690 nicht unbedingt geeignet ist. 

War klar, das ich auch wieder ein typisches italienisches Motorraderlebnis hatte. An der Tanke hält hinter mir ein Landrover, ein bärtiger Italiener samt Sohnemann steigt aus, spricht mich an, begutachtet mein Moped, bella macchina, fragt wohin, woher. Meine Antwort, das ich aus Colonia mit dem Moped komme, lässt ihn laut lachen und er meint, ich solle ihn nicht veralbern, mein Bus würde doch hinter der nächsten Ecke parken, wünscht mir noch eine gute Fahrt und dieselt davon.

Ich lasse mir von Herren Garmin mal den Weg berechnen, was erstaunlicher Weise unerwarteten Spaß bereitet.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-082 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Selbst Trails bietet der CityNavigator an. Gut, das mich keiner der heimischen Enduristen gesehen haben; was macht der deutsche Spinner mit seinem Sternenkreuzer auf unserer Sonderprüfung.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-083 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Kurz oberhalb von Vado Ligure spuckt mich der Wald aus. Den restlichen Tag verbringe ich mit Nahrungsaufnahme, am Strand abhängen und Kauf einer Überfahrt nach Korsika. Je später der Abend, umso mehr wurde  die KTM von BeEmWehs umzingelt. Dank Herren Moretti wurde die Zeit bis zur Abfahrt der Fähre nicht zu lang.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-087 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr


----------



## on any sunday (26. Dezember 2014)

*Monti e Mare 2014 Teil 3*


*6ème jour Vado Ligure – Camping U Paradisu*

Mit ca. 2 Stunde Verspätung steche ich von der ligurischen Küste in See. Leider nicht mit der Schnellfähre, 




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-085 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

sondern mit einer doch etwas älteren Fähre mit Kirmesbeleuchtung. Auf der gibt es keine Liegesessel, sondern fast nur Kabinen und ein paar Sitzbänke in den Seitenteilen. Ich begnüge mich mit einem Schlafplatz in der vorderen Bar, die pünktlich um 24:00 Uhr das Licht ausmacht, gut. Schlecht war, das eine Gruppe von trinkfreudigen Schweizern auch im Dunkeln trinkfreudig blieben. Pünktlich um 6:00 Uhr morgens weckt mich qualitativ hochwertige italienische Dudelmusik. Gähn, sind doch noch zwei Stunden bis Korsika, aber das „umfangreiche“ Frühstück will ja verkauft werden. 

Ankunft in Bastia




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-088 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Bin zwar nicht so der Kaffe Trinker, aber in Bastia gönne ich mir ein korsisches Frühstück, was sich leider nicht groß von französischer Morgennahrung unterscheidet.Egal, die Sonne kämpft sich aus den Morgendunst und ich garmine mich Richtung Kap Corse, der kleine nordöstliche Wurmfortsatz von Korsika. 

Streckenplanung war diesmal nicht viel, ein paar Tracks aus dem Netz und meine 20 Jahre frischen Erinnerungen sollten reichen, um auf Korsika Spaß zu haben. Blöd nur, das die Hinfahrt schon zwei Tage zu lang gedauert hatte. Egal, es geht die Küste lang, Meer, Sonne und noch wenig Verkehr. Unterwegs fällt mir diese weltbekannte, korsische Koffermauer auf. 




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-090 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Reisefreudiger Korse oder vermisst einen seine Koffer auf dem Flughafen von Bastia?

Die Tourenplanung war schonmal ganz nett




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-091 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

leider stand kurz vor dem Pistenende ein fetter Pickup im Weg und der zugehörige Jäger stand wohl irgendwo in der Macchia und scheuchte ein paar sanglier auf, Rückzug.

Es geht kreuz und und quer durch den Norden des Caps, mal auf Schotter,




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-094 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

oder von Küste zu Küste, was in diesen Fall die D 35 ist, ein Traum in Asphalt, schmal, kurvig und ohne Gegenverkehr. Das Foto wird dem Spaß nicht gerecht, vielleicht sollte ich mir doch wieder eine Helmkamera anschaffen.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-095 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

und wieder zurück beim durchkämmen der Insel. 




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-096 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Der geplante Track verschwand in den Wolken bzw. endete in einen schmalen Trail, den wollte ich so ganz alleine bzw. mit der 690 lieber nicht folgen, runter kommen sie doch nicht alle.

Bei den typischen Touristenpunkten standen erstaunlich viele Franzosen in der Gegend rum, anscheinend gibt es in Frankreich oder auf Korsika in den ersten zwei Septemberwochen Extraferien.

An manche alte Aussichtspunkte konnte ich mich noch bildlich erinnern, nur nicht strassentechnisch.






Im Grunde könnte Korsika der feuchte Traum eines jeden Schildermachers sein, wenn vor jeder Kurve gewarnt würde, macht aber keiner. 




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-097 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Die Turmuhr schlägt kurz vor Fünf, für einen Besuch des schwarzen Strandes von Nonza bleibt leider keine Zeit, ist aber empfehlenswert, falls man keine Angst vor Asbest hat.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-099 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

In St. Florent wird noch das Notwendigste eingekauft, denn der angepeilte Campingplatz liegt mitten in der Desert des Agriates und die heisst nicht umsonst so.

Ein paar Kilometer hinter St.Florent biegt eine unauffällige Piste rechts ab und Piste ist in diesem Fall wörtlich zu nehmen, für normale Fahrzeuge nicht zu empfehlen. Und selbst die beiden Italiener schienen auf ihren dicken GS nicht sonderlich glücklich zu sein, als ich sie locker flockig überholt habe. 

Der Zustand hatte sich in den Jahren nur unwesentlich geändert.









KTM Monti e Mare 2014-103 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Die Piste endet immer noch vor einen der feinsten Strände auf Korsika.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-100 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Was sich geändert hat, es gibt jetzt einen Campingplatz in Strandnähe.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-102 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Gelegen in the middle of nowhere bietet er alles, was der gemeine Offroader so braucht inclusive Restaurant. Nur der Pool fehlt, aber der Strand ist ja nur 5 Minuten entfernt. 

Frohgemut sattle ich ab und will die Dackelgarage aufstellen. Allerdings hat der alte Dackel einen grundlegenden Fehler gemacht und den Grundsatz vergessen; verwende nie die beigelegten Originalheringe. Welche auf weichen Wiesen noch ihren Dienst versahen, so stellten diese auf den steinigen, ausgedorrten korsischen Boden den selbigen ein. Was tun? Hinter der Mauer erspähe ich ein Stück Wiese, was lockere Erde verspricht. Und siehe da, bald steht das Zelt gespannt da. Jetzt kommt der Althippie rüber, der ebenfalls gespannt meinem Tun zugeguckt hatte. Er klärt mich freundlicher Weise auf, das der Grund für die spannfreudige Wiese ist, das sich dort in der Nähe der Überlauf für den Behälter der  Küchenabwässer befindet. Ich sollte mich also nicht über die merkwürdige Gerüche wundern. 

Da langsam die Dunkelheit einbricht, entschliesse ich mich die eufaktorischen Nachteile zu ignorieren und mich lieber selber zu entseuchen. Den Abend verbringe ich mit Pizza, korsischen Wein und italienischen/englischen Kauderwelsch mit den beiden italienischen GS Treibern.


*7ème jour Camping U Paradisu – Corte*

Anscheinend wird in der Wüste mehr Wert auf ein gutes Frühstück gelegt und isst damit eine gute Grundlage für den geplanten Tagesverlauf. Es steht eine Durchquerung der Balange an, davor hat der gemeine Korse wieder eine Piste eingeplant. Der Rest der Etappe wird aber meist über Asphalt führen, was den Spaßfaktor aber nur gering beeinträchtigt. 

Über kleinste Bergsträsschen, Dörfer, Gotteshäuser und neuen Touristeninformationen




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-104 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-105 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

führt der Weg über nicht mehr ganz so neue Brücken




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-106 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

zu älteren Gotteshäusern mit zweifelhaften Dächern,




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-107 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

begrünten Innenräumen




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-108 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

und noch in Gebrauch befindlichen Friedhöfen




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-109 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Danach war wieder eine Piste geplant, aber leider konnten die digitalen Daten nicht dem Wirklichkeitscheck standhalten und so wurde die Zeit mit einem kleinen Ausflug nach Haute Corse totgeschlagen, ist eine Sackgasse, ganz nett zu fahren,




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-112 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

der Endpunkt bietet aber nicht unbedingt die besten Aussichten.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-113 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Auf Korsika hat man öfters die Qual der Wahl, 




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-114 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

aber da sich das Tageslicht langsam verabschiedete, machte ich mich auf dem kürzesten Weg nach Corte. An einer Kreuzung wollte mich eine Gruppe von Flics verzweifelt in die falsche Richtung winken und als mir 2 Rallye Yamahas aus der Gegenrichtung entgegen kamen, wusste ich auch warum. War verlockend, aber ich entschied mich dann doch für den Campingplatz in Corte.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-115 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Hier sieht es nicht so aus,




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-117 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

aber die Stadt in der Mitte von Korsika beherbergt eine Universität und ist auch sonst gut auf Touristen eingestellt, es mangelt also nicht an Gelegenheit sich gut zu verpflegen oder den Abend bei korsischen oder anderen Klängen ausklingen zu lassen.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-119 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr


----------



## on any sunday (26. Dezember 2014)

*Monti e Mare 2014 Teil 4*

*8ème jour Corte – Zonza*

In Corte




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-121 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

vor 20 Jahren






zweigt das ca. 10 km langen Restonica Tal ab, eines der schönsten Täler, deswegen auch entsprechend überlaufen.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-122 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-123 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

da hat sich in den Jahren auch nicht viel verändert.






Am Talende befindet sich jetzt ein zahlungspflichtiger Parkplatz. Wer Zeit und das notwendige Schuhwerk dabei hat, sollte unbedingt mindestens bis zum Melo See wandern, besser noch bis zu den beiden höher gelegenen Seen, sehr schönes Gebirgspanorama.

Ich begebe mich aber Richtung Süden, erlebe den ersten Stau im Gebirge von Korsika, ein Zirkus zieht mit 15 fetten Sattelschleppern um, nicht ideal auf der Insel der Kurven. Aber diesmal winken mich die Flics in die richtige Richtung, merci. Gebirgig geht es weiter,




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-124 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Apropos weiter, leider vereitelt einen Schranke und ein deutlicher Hinweis auf die Unbefahrbarkeit die geplante Route und auch auf der Alternativstrecke befinden sich kleine und grössere Hindernisse.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-125 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Am Tolla See läuft es nicht so wie geplant,




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-126 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

aber wenigstens gibt es auf dem Weg zur schönsten Piste auf Korsika keine Hürden, ok, fast keine.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-127 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Das Plateau du Cuscionu ist ein Weidegebiet, es wird der GR 20 gekreuzt  und schon deshalb sollte man auf Rallyetempo verzichten und auf der Hauptpiste bleiben. Ich lasse einfach die Bilder sprechen.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-128 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-131 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-132 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-138 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-140 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Wenn man Auenland verlassen hat, wird Quenza erreicht, mit Blick auf das Bavella Massiv




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-142 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Vor 20 Jahren sah die Gegend nicht anders aus, der Fahrer schon.
















Und schon wieder wurde gebummelt, was dazu führt, das ich den Campingplatz Zonza nicht durch Wald und Schotter erreiche, sondern per Asphalt.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-143 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Nach der Dusche dämmerte es verdammt schnell, deshalb gab es nur eine etwas eingeschränkte Verköstigung.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-144 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr


*9ème jour Zonza – Calvi*

Am nächsten Morgen wird der verpasste Spaß von gestern nachgeholt




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-145 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-146 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

und bis zum Bavella Pass geschottert.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-147 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das es doch reichlich voll war? Den Vogel hat dann ein SUV aus Garmisch abgeschossen, der bei der Passabfahrt genau hinter einer Kurve die Fahrt eingestellt hatte um…………..…………….. eine Kuh auf der Strasse zu fotografieren. Kann ich verstehen, bei dem Kuhmangel in Bayern. Ansonsten feine Abfahrt.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-149 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Kurz vor Erreichen der Küste, schwenke ich Richtung Nordwesten, ab ins Gebirge und entdecke etwas Ungewöhnliches, eine Gerade




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-150 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

und einen guten Grund mit der typischen rustikale Strassenbegrenzung möglichst keinen Kontakt zu bekommen.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-151 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Die Durchquerung schluchtete und aussichtete hervorragend




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-154 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-155 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

bot sogar noch etwas schottern.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-156 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

In Corte wurde die Biege nach Porto gemacht, unterwegs noch ein paar alte Schluchten mitgenommen






über den Col de Vergio




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-157 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

vorbei an der Spelunca Schlucht, schöne Wanderung übrigens,




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-158 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

bis zum Golf von Porto




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-159 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

und über die Calanche Richtung Calvi, einer der schönsten Küstenstrecken der Welt, besonders bei wenig Verkehr am späten Nachmittag.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-160 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-161 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-162 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

In Calvi ist die Campingplatzsuche schnell erledigt, das Spannproblem wurde Dank eines vorhandenen Erdnagels und des neuen 690er Herings gelöst.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-163 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Die Wetteraussichten sahen nicht so berauschend aus und so wurde beschlossen schon morgen mit der Fähre von Bastia nach Livorno rüber zu machen.


*10-12. giorno Calvi – Monterotondo*

Von Calvi nach Bastia ist es quasi nur ein KTM Sprung, also konnte ich mir Zeit lassen, die erste Aussicht




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-164 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

und beim Frühstück die zweite Aussicht auf Cap Corse zu geniessen.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-165 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Es war sogar noch Zeit für ein ausgiebiges Kraulen des Mare Nostrum. Wiedermal war die KTM ein netter Gesprächsauslöser mit einem deutschen Urlauberpaar, er fuhr auch Motorrad, war schon öfters auf Korsika, allerdings ohne Moped, und meine Antworten ließen seine Augen funkeln. Die Augen der Gattin funkelten auch, ich tippe aber aus anderen Gründen.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-166 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Und wieder darf ich erwähnen, das es voll war, auch beim Einschiffen in Bastia, ach ja, warm war es auch. Und schon beim ablegen zeigten sich die ersten Wolken,




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-167 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

aber auch die können nicht verhindern, das es bestimmt nicht 20 Jahre dauern wird, bis mich Korsika wieder sieht.

Ein paar Stunden später kommen die Apuanische Alpen in Sicht, mit reichlich tiefhängenden Wolken, die sich aber schon ausgeregnet haben.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-168 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Der Hafen von Livorno hat auch schon bessere Zeiten gesehen




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-171 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

und ich auch. Es steht nur eine Ausfahrtspur zur Verfügung, die Motorräder stehen im obersten Deck, das muckelig warm war. Nach nur einer Stunde befahre ich endlich italienischen Boden. Es sind ca. 100 km zu meiner Unterkunft, der Planet geht in einer Stunde unter, die KTM ist vollgetankt und ich habe selbsttönende Gläser in der Brille, los gehts.

Wie zu erwarten darf ich die letzten Kilometer in tiefster toskanischer Dunkelheit zurücklegen. gut das ich dort jede Kurve und Gerade kenne. Ich habe Glück, das ich nicht von einen der Wachhunde bei meiner Ankunft zerfleischt werde.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-176 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

Die nächsten 2 Tage mache ich endlich Urlaub, der leider etwas verregnet war, aber es gab auch lichte Momente.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-172 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr


*13. giorno Monterotondo – Lago di Comabbio*


Da es keinen Platz mehr im Autoreisezug von Alessandria nach Düsseldorf gab, ist die eigene Achse angesagt. Die ersten Kilometer sind ein Heimspiel, entlang der Apuanischen Alpen Pflicht, durch die Apenninen ist es Spaß, die Poebene macht wie immer ihren Namen alle Ehre. Der Campningplatz La Madunina am Lago di Comabbio liegt idyllisch,




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-177 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

was allerdings an einem Samstag Abend trügerisch sein kann, wenn gegen 22 Uhr die Freiluftdisco eröffnet wird, mit dem Besten aus 80er Jahre Euro Disco, elektronischer Tanzmusik ala Scooter und Houseversionen von Adele, viel Spaß. Nie war mein Tablett so wertvoll wie an diesem Abend.


*14. giorno Lago di Comabbio – Bruchsal*

Sonntagsverkehr am Lago Maggiore, reichlich Villen, Ferraries und schöne Panorami. Wenigstens kann ich den Simplonpass jetzt von meiner Liste streichen




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-178 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

den Grimselpass hatte ich schon




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-181 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-183 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

In der Schweiz ist anscheinend alles was Räder hat unterwegs, entsprechend ist die Durchquerung ab dem Thuner See




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-184 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr

meist kein Vergnügen mehr. Ab der deutschen Grenze ist Autobahn angesagt, aber in Bruchsal habe ich keine Lust mehr auf 3 Stunden dunkles Bahnfahren. Herr Garmin lotst mich zum Brauhaus Wallhall, eine gute Wahl und ein leckerer Abschluss des Urlaubs.

*15. Tag Bruchsal - Bonn*

Eindeutig mein längster Weg zur Arbeit, aber den Urlaub optimal ausgenutzt.
.

Alle Bilder https://www.flickr.com/photos/stollenvernichter/sets/72157647840602850


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (27. Dezember 2014)

Zum wiederholten Male beneidenswert, Bilder die Fernweh machen!

Ein angenehmer Jahreswechsel sei gewünscht!


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2014)

Danke Micha. Wieder einmal hast du ein wenig Licht in einen tristen Dezembertag gezaubert.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> guter Vorsatz meinerseits: wieder mehr radfahren.



nee laß mal, die mopedstories gefallen mir besser


----------



## jokomen (8. Januar 2015)

Leider jetzt erst entdeckt....Leck mich am Besen Micha, ist das GEIL ! Da hast Du echt wieder was Tolles erlebt. Tolle Tourenbeschreibung  Und es kommen wieder Erinnerung auf.. Sommer 2013 mit dem Camper, da wird doch einiges wiedererkannt. Ich erinnere mich noch gerne daran, wie die Miss den höchsten fahrbaren Pass nicht hoch fahren konnte, weil der Camper plötzlich so breit wurde.  Du hast mir mit dem Bericht einen sehr schönen Nachmittag beschert. 

Und wenn Du mit dem MTB unsicher geworden bist und ein wenig Fahrtechnik brauchst, kannst Du gerne mal wieder nach LEV vorbei kommen .


----------



## on any sunday (8. Januar 2015)

Tja, am weissen Berg sind wir ja ein paar Strecken gemeinsam geradelt, auch schon etwas länger her. Den Joly habe ich leider aus Zeitmangel links liegen gelassen. Immer ein wenig merkwürdig, wenn man die selben Touren mit dem Moped fährt.

MTB? Ist das das mit Pedalen? Lust hätte ich ja, aber mir ist es im Wald too matsch.


----------



## on any sunday (27. Februar 2015)

*MTB-Tour am 28.02.2015 um 12:15 Uhr ab Bahnhof Opladen*

Kleiner Ausflug in den Bergischen Waldraum. Von Opladen geht es Richtung Altenberg, dann durch und über diverse Täler und Höhen, die Dhünntalsperre wird leicht gestreift, um sich dann wieder Richtung Opladen zu orientieren. Kein Trail wird ausgelassen und kein Mitfahrer zurückgelassen.

Das Tempo wird einsteigerfreundlich, weil der Guide ist im Moment das Gegenteil von fit, also fat. Trotzdem dürften sich so 40 km und 800 hm ansammeln.

Hier geht es zur Anmeldung  http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15201


----------



## supasini (1. März 2015)

Hei Micha, du bist in der Beik! (ok, in der Beilage "Mittelgebirgstouren")
jaja, wie oft sind wir damals an dieser Stelle vorbeigefahren um dieses Foto zu machen. Wahrscheinlich sind wir auch nur deshalb damals so nass geworden. Jetzt kommt der späte Lohn für unsere Mühen!


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2015)

supasini schrieb:


> Hei Micha, du bist in der Beik!



muß dieses outing denn wirklich sein? den makel wird er doch im leben nicht mehr los!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. März 2015)

Eigentlich müsste man ja mittlerweile noch ergänzen "Mittelgebirgstouren für Senioren"


----------



## on any sunday (2. März 2015)

Enrgy schrieb:


> muß dieses outing denn wirklich sein? den makel wird er doch im leben nicht mehr los!



Danke für die Info, Martin. Das ist schon wieder beunruhigend lange her und damit verjährt. Die alten Männer widmen sich jetzt mehr alten Hobbys oder stürzen sich in die Arbeit,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (8. März 2015)

lass ma zusammen Moped fahren!


----------



## on any sunday (12. März 2015)

Gerne, solange jeder sein eigenes fährt. 

Hier hat einer seine letzte Tour gemacht.

Godspeed Terry


----------



## on any sunday (13. März 2015)

*Am Sunday, 15.03. ab Opladen Station*

Destination Wupperberge. Von Opladen geht es Richtung Altenberg, dann durch und über diverse Täler und Höhen zur Sengbachtalsperre, durch die Wupperberge, um sich dann wieder Richtung Opladen zu orientieren. Kein Trail wird ausgelassen und kein Mitfahrer zurückgelassen.

Das Tempo wird einsteigerfreundlich, weil der Guide ist im Moment das Gegenteil von fit, also fat. Trotzdem dürften sich so 50 km und 800 hm ansammeln.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15234


----------



## on any sunday (20. März 2015)

*Diesmal soll es drüsch werden.

Am Sunday, 22.03. ab Opladen Station*

Destination Wupperberge. Von Opladen geht es Richtung Altenberg, dann durch und über diverse Täler und Höhen zur Sengbachtalsperre, durch die Wupperberge, um sich dann wieder Richtung Opladen zu orientieren. Kein Trail wird ausgelassen und kein Mitfahrer zurückgelassen.

Das Tempo wird einsteigerfreundlich, weil der Guide ist im Moment das Gegenteil von fit, also fat. Trotzdem dürften sich so 50 km und 800 hm ansammeln.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15234


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2015)

Upps, schon wieder im falschen Forum im falschen Land mit dem falschen Fahrzeug zur falschen Zeit.


----------



## supasini (5. Mai 2015)

Nippelalarm? Nee. Haaarscharf dran vorbei!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2015)

Was für'n Fahrzeusch passt denn unter die schwatte Folie?! Verdacht darf ich ja nitt aussprechen
sonst verschwinde ich wieder unterm Schutzschirm...


----------



## Enrgy (6. Mai 2015)

eifgental ist scheinbar auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Was für'n Fahrzeusch passt denn unter die schwatte Folie?! Verdacht darf ich ja nitt aussprechen
> sonst verschwinde ich wieder unterm Schutzschirm...


 
Ein mini - U Boot mit Kamera  ! Kennst den Micha doch der muss sparen wo's geht und so kann man sich schon die Hafenrundfahrt beim Doc ersparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. Mai 2015)

Soderle, wieder zurück aus Marokko. Nach guter alter MTB Tradition wurden dieses Mal zwei Mitfahrer mit ins Unglück gestürzt, Bericht folgt, als Vorgeschmack der Blog eines Begleiters.

http://81.169.182.219/Journale/2015/Marokko/index.html.


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2015)

Watt für 'ne hammerendgeile Männerdomäne! Starpic: die weißen Lachse im Wasserfallpool!


----------



## jokomen (22. Mai 2015)

Bin dann schon ganz heiß auf den Bericht.


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2015)

Bericht? Ein Buch er geschrieben hat mit mannigfaltisch Bilder - ich geh' schoma Fähre buchen....


----------



## Enrgy (22. Mai 2015)

büschn eintönig da in marokko. die touren um bachzällona sind da schon eher nach meinem geschmack


----------



## route61 (22. Mai 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... die weißen Lachse im Wasserfallpool!




Schöne Kommentare und Wahnsinnsbilder von Deinem Begleiter! Jedenfalls in der Übersicht, da kann man sich sicher einen ganzen Tag dran ergötzen, wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (12. Juni 2015)

*Am Sunday, 14.06. ab Opladen Station*

Destination Wupperberge. Von Opladen geht es Richtung Altenberg, dann durch und über diverse Täler und Höhen zur Sengbachtalsperre, durch die Wupperberge, um sich dann wieder Richtung Opladen zu orientieren. Kein Trail wird ausgelassen und kein Mitfahrer zurückgelassen.

Das Tempo wird einsteigerfreundlich, weil der Guide ist im Moment das Gegenteil von fit, also fat. Trotzdem dürften sich so 50 km und 800 hm ansammeln.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15400


----------



## on any sunday (16. Juli 2015)

Und schon wieder nicht zum radfahren gekommen, dafür in meinem Lieblingsmittelgebirche zwei feine Tage verbracht.




Enduro WM Saint Hubert 2015-01 by Michael, auf Flickr

Die Bilders https://www.flickr.com/photos/stollenvernichter/sets/72157655906104422


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2015)

Man glaubt es kaum, ich war doch wieder mit dem Rädchen unterwegs, im Trailpark Winterberg http://www.trailpark-winterberg.de/

Nach so ca. 20 Jahren wieder im Sauerland, weil es von Köln aus näherer und/oder bessere MTB Gebiete gibt. Aber ein alter Mitstreiter wollte sich diesen ominösen Trailpark ansehen.

Fazit: Man kann sich den Trailpark durchaus für einen Tag antun und muss kein Fahrtechnikgott sein, um die Strecken zu bewältigen. Wir haben uns auf die M und S Strecken beschränkt, was auch vollkommen ausreichend war. Die S Strecken unterscheiden sich durch ihre Steilheit, ein paar Flussdurchfahren und Brückchen von den M markierten.

Wenn man alle Strecken abgefahren hat, kommen locker 1000 Hm und so 40 km zusammen. Die Kurven könnten manchmal etwas weitläufiger sein und warum die Anlieger mit Brechsand/Schotter verschlimmbessert wurden, ist mir nicht ganz klar.

Zur besseren Orientierung würde ich die Streckenkarte mit dem Schmartfon fotografieren, weil die Beschilderung manchmal suboptimal ist. Aber Verfahren ist auch nicht so schlimm, so groß ist das Gebiet nicht.

Kein schlechter Anfang, aber natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit Trailsparks in ähnlicher Umgebung wie z.B. in England.


----------



## on any sunday (20. August 2015)

*Durch den Bergischen Waldraum am 22.08.2015 um 12:15 Uhr ab Bahnhof Opladen*

Kleiner Ausflug in den Bergischen Waldraum. Von Opladen geht es Richtung Altenberg, dann durch und über diverse Täler und Höhen, die Dhünntalsperre wird leicht gestreift, um sich dann wieder Richtung Opladen zu orientieren. Kein Trail wird ausgelassen und kein Mitfahrer zurückgelassen.

Das Tempo wird einsteigerfreundlich, weil der Guide ist im Moment das Gegenteil von fit, also fat. Trotzdem dürften sich so 50 km und 1000 hm ansammeln.

Hier geht es zur Anmeldung http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15538


----------



## on any sunday (20. August 2015)

*Bergische Runde um Lindar am 23.08. um 11:15 Uhr ab Bahnhof Engelskirchen*

Am Anfang gibt es ein paar mehr oder wenig feste Brücken, gefolgt vom Hölzer Kopf, an den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über fiese Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn. Eine Berg- und Talfahrt führt uns zu Schloss Gimborn, Gelegenheit zur Nahrungsaufnahme.

Nach der verdienten Pause fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen, Ruine Eibach vorbei und landen irgendwann wieder auf dem Höhenrücken oberhalb von Lindlar. Als Abschluß folgt ein feiner Trail über Wurzeln, Steinfelder zurück nach Engelskirchen.

Mitreisende sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km, 1000 Hm zu bewältigen. Geschwindigkeit wird langsam sein, da der Guide nicht fit, sondern fat ist.

Zur Fettverbrennung hier eintragen http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15539


----------



## tschwenke (22. August 2015)

bleibt es bei morgen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. August 2015)

Torschlusspanik?


----------



## tschwenke (23. August 2015)

Sry,  bin unfreiwillig raus…


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2015)

War ein feines Wochenende mit uralten Bekannten. Aus Lindlar wurden zwar nur schönste Trails um Engelskirchen, aber dafür gab es noch ein Taxi nach Hause, bedankt. Meine Mopedtouren http://www.mikemoto.de/Forum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=4130 bedingt BMW tauglich.


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... mit uralten Bekannten.



Häh? War doch gar nicht da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (29. August 2015)

Offtopic!  Von einem Mitfahrer bewegte Bilder aus Marokko


----------



## Enrgy (29. August 2015)

KTM Ednuro? neues Modell?


----------



## FranG (10. September 2015)

Herr Sonntag, wie wäre es mit einer Vervollständigung der Tour um Engelskirchen, zb. am Sonntach? Vielleicht kommen ein ja noch ein paar der sonstigen uralten Bekannten mit ;-)


----------



## on any sunday (14. September 2015)

Schlechtes Timing, war 3 Tage im Erzgebirche http://www.erzgebirge-tourismus.de/sportlich-vital/stoneman-miriquidi/stoneman-strecke/


----------



## FranG (14. September 2015)

Oh, die Tour mit dem unaussprechlichen Namen habe ich auch schon länger auf dem Schirm...


----------



## on any sunday (15. September 2015)

MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-01 by Michael, auf Flickr

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder, mal wieder eine Mehrtagestour mit dem Radel von mir. Ausgewählt wurde der wilde Osten, obwohl das dort eher unter Mitteldeutschland läuft. Im Erzgebirge war ich in den letzten Jahren öfters mit dem Moped, schöne Gegend, nette Leute und die Tschechen haben das Bierbrauen noch nicht verlernt.

Die Gebirgler haben eine 170 km langer Strecke ins Gelände gezimmert, schon einmalig in Deutschland. http://www.erzgebirge-tourismus.de/sportlich-vital/stoneman-miriquidi/stoneman-strecke/

Ein großartiges Trailfeuerwerk darf man in der Länge nicht erwarten, dafür aber nette Panoramen, vereinzelten Trails und 9 Gipfel. Es soll Leute geben, die die 170 km und 4400 Hm an einem Tag durchreiten. Ich persönlich habe mich dann für die deutlich relaxtere 3 Tage Variante entschieden und auf irgendwelche Starterpakete, Stempelkarten und teure Staubfänger verzichtet.


So begab ich mich in die Hände der Deutschen Bahn und durchreiste die Republik bis nach Schwarzenberg, ohne Probleme. Kaum aus dem Zug raus, hatte ich zielsicher die steilste Strecke zu meiner Pension rausgesucht, wenigstens mit Aussicht.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-02 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-03 by Michael, auf Flickr

Das Bergidyll versprüht den Scharm der achtziger Jahre, das Zimmer war aber relativ modern und wenn man so gegen 19 Uhr eintrifft, ist auch noch ein letztes Abendmahl drin. Ein schwarzes Köstritzer wertet das Essen auf, bei den Knödeln sollten sie nochmal in Böhmen und Mähren nachfragen. Gut Nächtle.

1. Steintag

Nach dem Frühstück wird das kleine Alpencrossgepäck übergeworfen und sich auf die Reise begeben. Es geht bergab, was in diesen Fall was Gutes ist. Bald wird bei Siegelhof der Einstieg zur Tour erreicht, in diesem Fall eher ein steiler Aufstieg. Die kalten Muskeln signalisieren dem Gehirn merkwürdige Botschaften. Was machst du hier? Hast du nichts besseres zu tun? Du bist zu alt für diesen Scheiss!




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-04 by Michael, auf Flickr

Nach der langen Auffahrt haben die Muskeln das Gehirnmobbing abgestellt und die Strecke verläuft mittelgebirgig auf und ab, teilweise auch über schmalere Waldwege.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-05 by Michael, auf Flickr

Mitten im Wald trifft man auf die sprichwörtliche grüne Grenze und auf den feuchten Traum älterer DDR Enduristen, die Simpson Enduro.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-06 by Michael, auf Flickr

Nach ein paar Kilometern will das GPS unmotiviert nach links abzweigen. Der Grund ist aber ein erfreulicher, man trifft auf die ersten Strecken des Trailparks Rabenberg und auf ungewöhnliche Schilder.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-07 by Michael, auf Flickr

Teilweise dürfen die angelegten Trails nur befahren werden, wenn man sich im Trailpark anmeldet oder sich halt ein Starterpaket für den Stoneman angeschafft hat.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-08 by Michael, auf Flickr

Leider hatte ich keins von beiden und war deshalb illegal unterwegs. I'm so sorry. Besonders weil die folgenden Kilometer durchaus lohnend sind, ein längeren Aufenthalt beim nächsten Mal ist eingeplant.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-09 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-10 by Michael, auf Flickr

Im Tal bei Erlabrunn ist der Spaß vorbei, dafür gibt ein Krankenhaus für die Alten, Kranken und Lamas.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-11 by Michael, auf Flickr

Es beginnt der Aufstieg zum Auersberg, auf die Schleife zum Gipfel verzichte ich aber weil die direkte Abfahrt laut GPS nicht prickelnd aussieht, das Wetter keine Aussicht bietet und ich nicht stempeln muss. Weitere Ausreden bitte ...... einsetzen.

Auf dem Weg nach Johanngeorgenstadt finden sich dann noch ein paar Trails, einheimische Getränke und nette Aussichten.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-12 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-13 by Michael, auf Flickr

Ein Wort zur Streckenausschilderung. Die gelben Schilder sind meist gut angebracht, aber ein GPS hat den Vorteil, das man unterwegs noch auf ein ein paar vermutlich "schönere" Strecken ausweichen kann. So kann man z.B. oberhalb von Johanngeorgenstadt auf den Erzgebirge Kammweg ausweichen und trailig den Grenzort erreichen.

Apropos Grenze, dort kann man sich Dank der unzähligen Billigläden 9 Liter Cola für 2 EUR als Vorrat auf den Rücken schnallen. Ich habe mich dann aber doch für die "teure" Variante entschieden und nur meinen Trinkrucksack mit passenderen Treibstoff versorgt.

Aus dem Ort führt eine einsame Landstrasse entlang eine Flusses. Moment, ein Deja-vu, hier bin ich schon deutlich schneller lang gefahren.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-14 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber bald geht es rechts ab und der Anstieg zum Plattenberg beginnt. Der Name ist Programm, wer den bis oben durchfährt ist platt.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-15 by Michael, auf Flickr

Im Hintergrund übrigens ein Drittel eine netten Truppe aus Chemnitz, die den Stoneman in zwei Tagen gefahren sind.

Bei der Überfahrt vom Plattenberg ist schon das Tagesziel in Sicht.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-16 by Michael, auf Flickr

Kurz hinter Abertamy erfolgt der Uphill zum Plessberg, durchaus schiebbar. Oben angekommen gibt es einen Schilderwald, zahme Wildschweine, eine preiswerte Unterkunft und eine durchaus ungesunde Auswahl an Speisen und Getränken.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-18 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-17 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-19 by Michael, auf Flickr

Es wurde noch ein amüsanter Abend mit den Jungs aus Chemnitz.


----------



## on any sunday (15. September 2015)

2. Steintag

Nebelaufstand am Plessberg, also auch heute keine Aussicht vom Türmchen. Gestern lag es an den Wolken, aber ich will nicht meckern, es blieb trocken trotz zeitweisiger Feuchtigkeitsvorhersage. Vernichtet wurden 65 km, ausreichend Höhenmeter, Wildschweine und ausländische Hopfenkaltschalen. Ein verfrühtes Frühstück mit den Herren aus Chemnitz endete auch in einem verfrühten Aufbruch. 

Heute werden wir uns nicht mehr sehen, sie dürfen 85 km abstrampeln, ich begnüge mich wieder mit ungefähr 60 km.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-20 by Michael, auf Flickr

Eine feine Abfahrt führt unter der Seilbahn ins Tal, blöd nur das der Nebel die Steine und Wurzeln verrutschte und die Reflexe und andere Körperfunktionen noch im Tiefschlaf lagen. Danach ging es über Asphalt auf einen ungenannten Zwischenhügel




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-21 by Michael, auf Flickr

mit weitläufigen Abfahrten




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-22 by Michael, auf Flickr

und Rückblicken auf den Plessberg




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-23 by Michael, auf Flickr

und als Belohnung einen feine Trailabfahrt ins Tal.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-24 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-25 by Michael, auf Flickr

In Jachymov beginnt der Anstieg auf das Dach der Tour, den Klinovec. Auf 700 Hm sind normale Schotterwege, Karrenwege und am Ende auch ein paar Trails verteilt. Insgesamt kein Spaß, aber von Spaß war ja nie die Rede. Breite Barum Reifenabdrücke fördern auch nicht die Motivation. Keine Bilder sagen oft mehr als Worte. Ok, ist ungerecht, im oberen Abschnitt ist es recht hübsch und der Trail wird auch für den Rückweg benutzt.

Endlich oben




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-26 by Michael, auf Flickr

Und wieder kein Aussichtsbild wegen meiner leichten Turmschwäche. Relativ wenig Rummel hier oben, eine noch ruhigere Pause kann man auf dem Rückweg an der Schönen Aussicht Bude machen. Von dort ist auch schon das nächste Ziel in Sicht, der Fichtelberg.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-27 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Weg dorthin verliert nicht viele Höhenmeter und bietet schöne Blicke auf den Erzgebirgskamm.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-28 by Michael, auf Flickr

Unterwegs habe ich meine erste Begegnung mit einem Pedelec im Anstieg, schon sehr verführerisch. Aber auch ohne Elektronen erreiche ich den Fichtelberg, nochmal Schwein gehabt.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-29 by Michael, auf Flickr

Hier ist schon deutlich mehr los und deshalb verschwinde ich bald im Schweinsgalopp und freue mich über die feine Trailabfahrt Richtung Oberwiesenthal. 




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-30 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Ort wird nur gestreift und die nächsten Kilometer machen Spaß, zwar traillos aber mit feinem Gefälle immer durch den dichten Wald.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-31 by Michael, auf Flickr

Am Luxus Pausenplatz mit Post und Müllabfuhr.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-32 by Michael, auf Flickr

Um die Ecke liegt der Bärenstein




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-33 by Michael, auf Flickr

den ich allerdings im Tran leider links liegen liess, das nächste Mal.

Weiter fährt man locker durch das bunte Gewächs




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-34 by Michael, auf Flickr

auf alten Pfaden




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-35 by Michael, auf Flickr

und alten Bergbauwasserwegen




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-36 by Michael, auf Flickr

bis zum Ziel in Annaberg wird es sogar nochmal dünnwegig




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-37 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Anstieg zum Hotel auf dem Pöhlberg war leider vergebens, kein Bett für müde Krieger, aber der nette Chef vermittelte mir in der Goldenen Sonne noch eine Bleibe. 

Von Oberwiesethal bis nach Annaberg ist es ein relativ lockeres radeln, aber insgesamt waren es doch heftige 65 km mit mehr als ausreichende Höhenmeter. Darum schnelles duschen, Verpflegung und noch schnelleres ins Bett fallen.


----------



## on any sunday (15. September 2015)

3. Steintag

Der Zug fährt um 16:00 Uhr und es sind ca. 40 km zum Ziel. Da kann man das Büffet in Ruhe abräumen und locker wieder die Stoneman Route ansteuern.

So kann ein Tag beginnen




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-38 by Michael, auf Flickr

und im Gegensatz zu anderen Gegenden heissen die Leute hier die merkwürdigen Gestalten auf ihren dreckigen Gefährten willkommen, richten sogar Wasserstellen ein.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-39 by Michael, auf Flickr

Die Strecke verläuft abwechslungsreich durch das erzige Gebirge




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-40 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-41 by Michael, auf Flickr

bis zum trailigen, vorletzten Anstieg zum Scheibenberg




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-42 by Michael, auf Flickr

auch hier ignoriere ich den Turm, die Aussicht reicht mir.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-43 by Michael, auf Flickr





MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-44 by Michael, auf Flickr

bei der Abfahrt wird es schanzig und basaltig




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-45 by Michael, auf Flickr

und auch etwas trailig




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-46 by Michael, auf Flickr

In der Allee offenbart sich der Blick auf den letzten "Berg" der Tour.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-47 by Michael, auf Flickr

Im Tal kann man ein schönes Beispiel der erzgebirgigen Schnitzkunst entdecken, die man sich weltweit gerne unter den Baum stellt.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-48 by Michael, auf Flickr

Stauseen werden immer gerne genommen




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-49 by Michael, auf Flickr

hier könnte man nochmal Wasser fassen, weil an das oberere Speicherbecken kommt man nicht ran.

Oder halt was anderes mit Wasser veranstalten




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-50 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Anstieg zum oberen Speichersee erweist sich als äußerst zäh, liegt wohl an der sommerlichen Wärme, den kernigen Prozenten und der trainierenden Enduro Jugend.

Aber irgendwann gehen auch diese Höhenmeter aus, ich verlasse die gelben Schilder und fahre Richtung Schwarzenberg.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-51 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der zusammengeklickte Track möchte mich nochmal über einen Hügel schicken, nicht mit mir. Ich radle entspannt durchs Tal und entdecke am Bahnhof diese Oase.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-52 by Michael, auf Flickr

Ein paar Milchshakes später lege ich mich am Bahnhof zur Ruhe und warte auf meine Mitzuggelegenheit. Und das ist auch gut so, zu mind. 6 Stunden Autofahrt hätte ich jetzt absolut keinen Bock mehr.

In der Pause bis zur Abfahrt habe ich Zeit zum grübeln. Und haben die Erzgebirgler alles richtig gemacht? Meiner Meinung ja, würde die Strecke auf jeden Fall nochmal fahren, vielleicht in 4 Tagen mit einem längeren Aufenthalt im Trailpark Rabenberg.

Muss los, der Zug kommt. In Leipzig verspüre ich dann doch Hunger. Weil ich Pizza mag, bestelle ich bei PizzaHut Pasta.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-53 by Michael, auf Flickr

Danach wird das Aluross im Stallwagon befestigt und bis Köln gedöst.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-54 by Michael, auf Flickr

Im Hauptbahnhof nachts um 1:00 wird einem bewusst, das man doch froh sein kann, im Leben bisher immer die richtige Abfahrt genommen zu haben.

Als Abschluss darf ich noch im tropischen Regen nach Hause radeln, trotzdem alles richtig gemacht.
.


----------



## jokomen (16. September 2015)

Es geschehen ja doch noch Wunder.  Du wieder auf dem Bike und selber treten. Gegen Gehirnmobbing müssen wir aber alle kämpfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlockeGT (17. September 2015)

Schön geschrieben, Gruß aus'm Erzgebirge!


Gruß Glocke


----------



## bergsocke (21. September 2015)

Schöner und ausführlicher Bericht.
War noch nie im Erzgebirge, deswegen würde ich diesen "Stoneman" gerne mal fahren.


----------



## on any sunday (6. Oktober 2015)

Und schon wieder ein Ausflug auf heiligen Boden des Geländeradspochtes, in die wilden Ardennen, nach Houffalize. Bei fast sommerlichen Temperaturen wollte ich mit einem alten, was sonst, Bergradgefährten alter Erinnerungen auffrischen, als CC Rennen noch über 30 km lang waren, durch Vorgärten führten und nichts gefedert wurde.







Ok, das war in Spa, aber ist ja nicht weit weg.

In Houffalize gibt es 5 ausgeschilderte Runden, aber wir wollten uns die Marathonstrecke von 2014 antun. Ok, nicht ganz, denn bei über 80 km und über 2200 Hm hätten wir im Herbst angesichts des späten Startzeitpunktes auch terminlich Schwierigkeiten.




MTB Houffalize 2015-05 by Michael, auf Flickr

Am Panzer bitte rechts




MTB Houffalize 2015-04 by Michael, auf Flickr

Die Belgier waren hocherfreut, das die Deutschen diesmal mit weit friedlicheren Fahrzeugen die Gegend unsicher machten. Allerdings führte als kleine Rache die Strecke sofort über die steilste Strasse aus dem Städtchen raus, wir wurden aber danach durch feine Trails belohnt, der aufwärtsführende Bachlauf brachte uns auf den bitteren Ardennenboden zurück. Ansonsten war dieser ungewohnt trocken.

In diesem Land werden die Autobahnen beleuchtet, aber im Wald hat man die Serpentinen noch nicht erfunden, da erfreut man die pfeifende Lunge gerne mit schönen Aussichten und kleineren Pausen.




MTB Houffalize 2015-01 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber wie immer im westlichen Ausland feine Streckenführung mit, wie man am Boden sieht, giftigen Anstiegen.




MTB Houffalize 2015-02 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber nur nicht meckern, oft gibt es dort im Wald keinen staubigen und sonnendurchflutete Trails.




MTB Houffalize 2015-03 by Michael, auf Flickr

Nach ca. 50 km verlockte dann die Steckenführung zu einem trailus interruptus, wir konnten nicht widerstehen.




MTB Houffalize 2015-06 by Michael, auf Flickr

Das hatten wir uns verdient.

Hat wieder Spaß gemacht, wer das mal nachfahren möchte, siehe Anhang.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2015)

Belgien ...  .... immer eine Reise wert


----------



## zett78 (7. Oktober 2015)

Cool!
Ist die Marathonstrecke immer offen??
Bin im Mai den Marathon gefahren, der war prima!
Orga und Strecken sind eh in Belgien immer top!
https://www.strava.com/activities/296765635


----------



## on any sunday (7. Oktober 2015)

zett78 schrieb:


> Ist die Marathonstrecke immer offen??



Im Prinzip ja, wird zum Großteil über vorhandene Wege und Wanderwege geführt. In Belgien kann es aber durchaus vorkommen, das die Veranstalter einen per Flatterband durch abgeholzte Waldstücke führen oder man durch einen privaten Schlosspark fahren darf. Da ist dann normalerweise fini mit der freien Durchfahrt. Man sollte auch beachten, das sich ein Großteil des Waldes in Privatbesitz befindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (14. Oktober 2015)

*Von wegen Goldener Oktober oder ein Bericht des Scheiterns* *an der Rur*.

Es ist Freitag, das Wochende soll ja toll werden. Also verlasse ich die Amtstube um 13:00 Uhr  und begebe mich zur Bahn.

Etwa eine halbe Stunde später befinde ich mich am Rande der Zivilsation, unter Kennern auch Mechernich genannt. Ein Bild, Worte und so...




MTB Rureifelcross2015-02 by Michael, auf Flickr

Ziel soll die belgische Grenze sein, also auch weit, weit weg, von allem.

Es verschlägt mich sofort in den tiefen Eifelwald




MTB Rureifelcross2015-03 by Michael, auf Flickr

aber angesichts der ambitionierten Wegstrecke werden auch gerne Feld, Wald und Wiesenwege genommen.




MTB Rureifelcross2015-04 by Michael, auf Flickr

Und nicht immer gilt Nomen est ome, in Hostel gibt es keine Unterkünfte.

Langsam befinde ich mich im Einflussbereich des Bösen, auch als Nationalpark bekannt.




MTB Rureifelcross2015-05 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber auch das Böse hat eine vermeintlich nette Umgebung.

In der Hoffnung, das der Ranger auch früh ins Wochenende fährt, "betrete" ich Pilgerwege und Aussichten, die noch nie ein Rad befahren durfte, glaube ich jedenfalls.




MTB Rureifelcross2015-07 by Michael, auf Flickr

Entlang des Meuchelbergs, also höchst vorsichtig, schleiche ich mich zum grossen, rurigen Wasser.




MTB Rureifelcross2015-09 by Michael, auf Flickr

Auch hier glänzt nichts golden, höchstens die Sonne mit Abwesenheit. Aber jeder ist seinen Glückes Schmidt.

Apropo, durch Kalle und sein Tal, vorbei an Simmons geshapten Tables, fahre ich möglichst leise am Jägerhaus vorbei, um mich dem vollen Gräben zu widmen.




MTB Rureifelcross2015-10 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Rureifelcross2015-11 by Michael, auf Flickr

Immer wieder ein Spaß.

Just in time dämmert es mir in Roetgen. Im dunklen Eifeldorf nach einer Unterkunft zu suchen ist nicht mein Ding, deshalb hatte da was vorbereitet. In der Pension Brunnenhof gewährte man mir Unterschlupf, sehr nett und der angeschlossene Getränkehandel sicherte den Schlummertrunk.

Aber vor dem Schlummern sollte noch das Schlemmen kommen. Ein helles Licht im Steakhaus versprach mehr als es halten konnte, es war ein Baustellenstrahler. Aber etwas die Strasse rauf wurden meine Gelüste von einem eifeler Dalmatiner, oder umgekehrt, befriedigt. Dummerweise erreichte mich zum Nachtisch eine garnicht leckere SMS, scheiss moderne Technik, mein Typ wird am Sonntag verlangt.

Also wird der geplante Ausflug nach Belgien auf das nächste Jahr verschoben und stattdessen der nächste Tag auf Trails Richtung Düren verbracht, auch nicht verkehrt.


Nach einem längeren Frühstück, hatte ja Zeit, begab ich mich auf den Nordwanderweg oder Eifelsteig, Twix oder Raider, ach, egal.




MTB Rureifelcross2015-12 by Michael, auf Flickr

Von gülden war aber immer noch nichts zu sehen.




MTB Rureifelcross2015-13 by Michael, auf Flickr

Dafür aber wie immer Matsch und Wurzeln, ein Paradies für Pilze.




MTB Rureifelcross2015-14 by Michael, auf Flickr

aber auch den gemeinen Stollenreiter.




MTB Rureifelcross2015-15 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber es gab auch trockene Abschnitte über Nadelfilz statt Wurzelteppich.




MTB Rureifelcross2015-16 by Michael, auf Flickr

Selbst der Vicht war mal feuchter.




MTB Rureifelcross2015-17 by Michael, auf Flickr

das Verfahren einfacher




MTB Rureifelcross2015-18 by Michael, auf Flickr

und der Trail seine auf und abs




MTB Rureifelcross2015-19 by Michael, auf Flickr

Nicht immer ist der Wald friedlich  http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/folter-und-misshandlung-moerder-quaelten-tom-und-sonja-a-245631.html




MTB Rureifelcross2015-20 by Michael, auf Flickr

aber widmen wir uns wieder erfreulicheren Dingen.




MTB Rureifelcross2015-21 by Michael, auf Flickr

Auf dem folgenden Weg Richtung Wehebachtalsperre gibt der Oktober eine eher graue Vorstellung




MTB Rureifelcross2015-22 by Michael, auf Flickr

und in deren Wasser spiegeln sich auch nur die Wolken.




MTB Rureifelcross2015-23 by Michael, auf Flickr

Wenigsten die Bäume treiben es bunt.




MTB Rureifelcross2015-24 by Michael, auf Flickr

Mir wird es auch zu bunt, ich lasse bekannte Trails rechts liegen und rolle quasi bis zum Dürener Bahnhof. Ein ungeplanter Eifelcross, immer noch besser als das heutige Wetter. Und Belgien rennt ja nicht weg, oder wird höchstens bis zu den Ardennen überflutet.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> "betrete" ich Pilgerwege und Aussichten, die noch nie ein Rad befahren durfte, glaube ich jedenfalls


 
Ich lass dich mal in dem glauben 

Sehr feine Bilder der Herr, gefallen mir besser als mit der Mopete !


----------



## on any sunday (14. Oktober 2015)

Für alle, die Interesse an Reiseberichten haben, egal ob mit dem Moped, Rad oder sogar E-Bike, dieses Wochenende in Köln im E-Werk http://www.abenteuer-welt.koeln


----------



## willibike (19. Oktober 2015)

*Einladung zum mtblev.de Jahrestreffen 2015*



Hallo liebe Freunde/innen der 26“, 27,5“ oder 29“ Stollenreifen!

*Der Termin zum Jahrestreffen steht fest!*

*Jahrestreffen  2015:*

*06.November 2015 ab 19:30 Uhr
Gaststätte Kreuzbroich*
*Heinrich-Lübke-Straße 61**
51375 Leverkusen
Tel.: 0214  51213*


Ein ereignisreiches Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu. Etwas früher als in der Vergangenheit treffen wir uns dieses Mal Anfang  November.  Ich hoffe, dass wir mit diesem Termin keinen Konflikt mit Weihnachtsfeiern bekommen!

Wer von Euch Bilder oder Videos zeigen möchte sollen mir bitte zeitnah das Thema und die Länge des Beitrages mitteilen!

Ø  Bilder und Videos ohne Anmeldung werden Im Programm  nicht berücksichtigt!

Der Gaststätte ist ein Saal angeschossen in dem unser Treffen stattfindet.

Speisen und Getränke hält der Wirt bereit. 
Parkplätze findet Ihr vor dem Lokal und an der Straße u. Nebenstraßen.

Ø  *Freunde, Partner und Interessierte sind herzlich willkommen.*

Um einen Überblick der Teilnehmeranzahl zu bekommen bitte ich um eine Rückmeldung unter:

[email protected]


oder mit einem Eintrag im IBC- LMB



Die Themen für den Abend gebe ich gesondert bekannt!


Happy Trail
Wilfried
(willibike)

www.mtblev.de


----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2015)

*Langes Wochenende geplant um den 31.10./01.11. *

*Mit dem Esel durch den Spessart und Crossen durch den Odenwald.*

In drei Tagen über den Eselsweg http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...-der-mittelalterliche-salzhandelsweg/1399127/

und, weil man schonmal da unten ist, durch den Odenwald. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mruhyckvpuusowok Strecke wird noch etwas optimiert.

Geht also von Schlüchtern bis nach Bensheim, sind ca. 180 km und ca. 4000 Hm. Müßte auch so spät im Jahr machbar sein, etwas fahrbares Licht sollte man aber lieber mitführen.

Geplant ist Donnerstag/Freitag nachmittag per Bahn nach Schlüchtern, Übernachten, 3 Tage radeln und ab Bahnhof Bensheim zurück. Die ersten beiden Übernachtungen werden gebucht, die Bahnfahrt auch. Kosten Bahn ca. 70 EUR. Übernachtungen jeweils ca. 50 EUR.


----------



## on any sunday (9. November 2015)

*


MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-01 by Michael, auf Flickr
*

Schon die Hinfahrt durch das Rheintal versprach einen goldigen Herbscht.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-02 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Esel startet eigentlich in Schlüchtern, habe aber ein paar Kilometer weiter südlich gebucht, im weltbekannten Steinau an der Straße.

Rein baumtechnisch hielt meine Unterkunft nicht ganz was sie versprochen hatte,




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-03 by Michael, auf Flickr

dafür war das Zimmer und das Abendmahl ok, abgesehen von der stark eingeschränkten Bierauswahl.

*Auf dem ersten Eselsweg.
*
Gestartet wird früh, ist ja spät im Jahr, aber schon die erste Bank verlockt zur Pause. Apropo, auch das Goldene im Herbst sollte pausieren.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-04 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Eselsweg führt meist über den Kamm, bedeutet, ich muss erst bergauf, was aber die Spessartfährte durch den ersten Trail versüsst.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-05 by Michael, auf Flickr

Auf der Höhe erwartet eine die alten Römer, nö, doch nicht, ist ein mittelalterlicher Meldeturm.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-06 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-08 by Michael, auf Flickr

Nette Wald- und Flurwege, aber die Trails halten sich erstmal zurück, kommen aber immer häufiger vor.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-11 by Michael, auf Flick




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-10 by Michael, auf Flickr

Wer oder was ist eigentlich dieses Eselsweg?




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-12 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber solange die Bayern sowas als MTB Weg ausschildern, sollte man nicht meckern.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-13 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-14 by Michael, auf Flickr

Gut das man erkennen kann, wo man wieder bergauf darf.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-15 by Michael, auf Flickr

und die Strecke wird etwas breiter, was ihre Farben aber wieder ausgleichen.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-16 by Michael, auf Flickr

Unterwegs kann man ja um Trails bitten




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-19 by Michael, auf Flickr

wurde auch umgehend erfüllt.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-20 by Michael, auf Flickr

Vermerk an mich, das nächste Mal um bergab bitten.

Im Spessart hat man die Qual der Wahl.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-21 by Michael, auf Flickr

Ist aber nicht mehr weit zum Tagesziel in Heigenbrücken, ein feine Trailabfahrt zum Abschluss macht den Tag perfekt.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-22 by Michael, auf Flickr

Im Ziel hatte ich ein Déjà-vu, hier war ich schonmal. Stimmt, auf einer Tour rund um Frammersbach. Genächtigt habe ich im Hotel "Zur frischen Quelle". Sehr zu empfehlen, freundlich und mit einem guten Restaurant.

Nach der zweiten Hopfenkaltschale......daraus könnte ich mir ein passendes Trikot machen lassen, da wüsste dann jeder Bescheid. 




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-22a by Michael, auf Flickr


----------



## on any sunday (9. November 2015)

*Auf dem zweiten Eselsweg.*

Im Frühtau im Kurpark von Heigenbrücken, keine Sau unterwegs, nur ein Esel.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-23 by Michael, auf Flickr

Die gestrige Abfahrt eignet sich nur sehr bedingt zum Aufstieg, deshalb cruise ich erst etwas das Tal entlang




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-24 by Michael, auf Flickr

und stosse nach ein paar Kilometer wieder auf den Kammweg, nach einer üblen Rampe, die den Körper garantiert auf die richtige Betriebstemperatur gebracht hat.

Ab dort verabschieden sich die Trails für etliche Kilometer und weichen meisten geschotterten oder breiteren Wegen mit manchmal steinigen Untergrund, insgesamt nicht so prickelnd und in der grauen Jahreszeit ziemlich öde. Aber noch herrscht bunt.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-25 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-26 by Michael, auf Flickr

Erst zwischen Weibersbrunn und Miltenberg wird es wieder interessanter




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-27 by Michael, auf Flickr

was man sich aber durch kleinere, steinigere Rampen hart erkämpfen muss.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-28 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-29 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber die letzten Kilometer bis zum Kloster Engelberg machen wieder Spaß und sind sogar relativ anspruchsvoll.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-31 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-32 by Michael, auf Flickr

Ziel erreicht




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-35 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber es gibt ja eine Belohnung, just in time, die Klostergaststätte macht im November zu.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-33 by Michael, auf Flickr

Bis zum Main geht es nur noch bergab




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-36 by Michael, auf Flickr

durch die Weinberge nach Miltenberg.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-38 by Michael, auf Flickr

Untergekommen bin ich im Gasthof Anker, mitten im Ort, sichere Unterkunft für Esel und Reiter.


Und wie war der Weg des Esels? Im Herbst sehr schön, den zweiten Abschnitt fand ich fahrerisch nicht so prickelnd. Mit einem Hardtail ist man vollkommen ausreichend versorgt.

Wer noch spassiger den Spessart kennen lernen möchte, dem würde ich empfehlen ein langes Wochenende nach Frammersbach zu fahren oder die Trails um Miltenberg abzugrasen.

Aber die Tour ist ja noch nicht zu Ende, morgen geht es durch den Odenwald, wenn man schon in der Gegend ist.


----------



## on any sunday (9. November 2015)

*Auf dem dritten Weg durch den Odenwald.
*
Bis zum Rhein sind es knapp 70 Kilometer, also früh stücken und auf brechen. Miltenberg ist schon schön schön.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-40 by Michael, auf Flickr

Hatte was im Indernetz rumgesucht und mir eine Strecke zusammen geklickt, die verdächtig oft dem Wanderweg von Miltenberg nach Bensheim, gelbes Dreieck, entsprach, was ein Zufall.

Zu Anfang nebelte es noch etwas




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-41 by Michael, auf Flickr

soviel Zeit muss sein.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-42 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber nach einem verlorenen Kampf durch einen alten Hohlweg, hatte wenigstens die Sonne gesiegt und beschien den ersten Trail.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-44 by Michael, auf Flickr

Kaum aus dem Wald heraus, musste man vor Golfbällen in Deckung gehen




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-45 by Michael, auf Flickr

trotzdem kein Grund die Sportart zu wechseln. Höchstens die Streckenführung nach dem Golfplatz, bei feuchter Witterung wird das kein Spaß.

Bisher aber sehr schöne Strecke, weil meist über naturbelassene Wege




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-47 by Michael, auf Flickr

und durch weichgezeichnete Trails




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-48 by Michael, auf Flickr

mit bunten Ausgängen.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-49 by Michael, auf Flickr

und wenn man schon durch Michelstadt fährt




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-50 by Michael, auf Flickr

fährt man auch auf sehr direktem Weg, Stichwort Rampe, zur nächsten Hochebene.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-52 by Michael, auf Flickr

und es geht schon wieder ins Gebüsch




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-53 by Michael, auf Flickr

und aus dem Gebüsch in eine reichlich farbige Welt.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-55 by Michael, auf Flickr

So langsam nähert man sich der Rheinebene, davor liegt aber noch eine bucklige Welt aus kleinen Wirtschaftswegen, ein ständiges Auf und Ab mit quasi zwanghaften Pausenpunkten.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-56 by Michael, auf Flickr

Nach dem letzten Örtchen zeigt sich wieder der Nebel




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-57 by Michael, auf Flickr

und nach einer kleinen Schiebepassage und vernachlässigter Wanderwegpflege, folgt noch eine Belohnung




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-58 by Michael, auf Flickr

aus der Serie Trails im Nebel.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-59 by Michael, auf Flickr

Die letzten Kilometer nach Bensheim verschlingt leider der Nebel




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-60 by Michael, auf Flickr

oder die letzte Dschungelprüfung.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-61 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Bahnhof bzw, die Bahn Richtung Köln wird just in time erreicht, perfekt.

Der Odenwaldcross hat Spaß gemacht, ein schöner Saisonabschluss für solche Tagestouren,irgendwann kommt der Winter doch.


----------



## jokomen (10. November 2015)

Wie, Saisonabschluß ? Schöne Eiindrücke, da bekommt man Lust.


----------



## on any sunday (10. November 2015)

Danke für die Blumen, damit der Bericht nicht auf der letzten Seite verhungert und als schöner Startpunkt, jetzt mit GPS Track.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-01 by Michael, auf Flickr

Schon die Hinfahrt durch das Rheintal versprach einen goldigen Herbscht.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-02 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Esel startet eigentlich in Schlüchtern, habe aber ein paar Kilometer weiter südlich gebucht, im weltbekannten Steinau an der Straße.

Rein baumtechnisch hielt meine Unterkunft nicht ganz was sie versprochen hatte,




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-03 by Michael, auf Flickr

dafür war das Zimmer und das Abendmahl ok, abgesehen von der stark eingeschränkten Bierauswahl.

*Auf dem ersten Eselsweg.
*
Gestartet wird früh, ist ja spät im Jahr, aber schon die erste Bank verlockt zur Pause. Apropo, auch das Goldene im Herbst sollte pausieren.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-04 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Eselsweg führt meist über den Kamm, bedeutet, ich muss erst bergauf, was aber die Spessartfährte durch den ersten Trail versüsst.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-05 by Michael, auf Flickr

Auf der Höhe erwarten einen die alten Römer, nö, doch nicht, ist ein mittelalterlicher Meldeturm.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-06 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-08 by Michael, auf Flickr

Nette Wald- und Flurwege, aber die Trails halten sich erstmal zurück, kommen aber immer häufiger vor.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-11 by Michael, auf Flick




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-10 by Michael, auf Flickr

Wer oder was ist eigentlich dieses Eselsweg?




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-12 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber solange die Bayern sowas als MTB Weg ausschildern, sollte man nicht meckern.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-13 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-14 by Michael, auf Flickr

Gut das man erkennen kann, wo man wieder bergauf darf.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-15 by Michael, auf Flickr

und die Strecke wird etwas breiter, was ihre Farben aber wieder ausgleichen.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-16 by Michael, auf Flickr

Unterwegs kann man ja um Trails bitten




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-19 by Michael, auf Flickr

wurde auch umgehend erfüllt.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-20 by Michael, auf Flickr

Vermerk an mich, das nächste Mal um bergab bitten.

Im Spessart hat man die Qual der Wahl.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-21 by Michael, auf Flickr

Ist aber nicht mehr weit zum Tagesziel in Heigenbrücken, ein feine Trailabfahrt zum Abschluss macht den Tag perfekt.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-22 by Michael, auf Flickr

Im Ziel hatte ich ein Déjà-vu, hier war ich schonmal. Stimmt, auf einer Tour rund um Frammersbach. Genächtigt habe ich im Hotel "Zur frischen Quelle". Sehr zu empfehlen, freundlich und mit einem guten Restaurant.

Nach der zweiten Hopfenkaltschale......daraus könnte ich mir ein passendes Trikot machen lassen, da wüsste dann jeder Bescheid. 




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-22a by Michael, auf Flickr


*Auf dem zweiten Eselsweg.*

Im Frühtau im Kurpark von Heigenbrücken, keine Sau unterwegs, nur ein Esel.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-23 by Michael, auf Flickr

Die gestrige Abfahrt eignet sich nur sehr bedingt zum Aufstieg, deshalb cruise ich erst etwas das Tal entlang




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-24 by Michael, auf Flickr

und stosse nach ein paar Kilometer wieder auf den Kammweg, nach einer üblen Rampe, die den Körper garantiert auf die richtige Betriebstemperatur gebracht hat.

Ab dort verabschieden sich die Trails für etliche Kilometer und weichen meisten geschotterten oder breiteren Wegen mit manchmal steinigen Untergrund, insgesamt nicht so prickelnd und in der grauen Jahreszeit ziemlich öde. Aber noch herrscht bunt.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-25 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-26 by Michael, auf Flickr

Erst zwischen Weibersbrunn und Miltenberg wird es wieder interessanter




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-27 by Michael, auf Flickr

was man sich aber durch kleinere, steinigere Rampen hart erkämpfen muss.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-28 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-29 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber die letzten Kilometer bis zum Kloster Engelberg machen wieder Spaß und sind sogar relativ anspruchsvoll.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-31 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-32 by Michael, auf Flickr

Ziel erreicht




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-35 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber es gibt ja eine Belohnung, just in time, die Klostergaststätte macht im November zu.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-33 by Michael, auf Flickr

Bis zum Main geht es nur noch bergab




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-36 by Michael, auf Flickr

durch die Weinberge nach Miltenberg.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-38 by Michael, auf Flickr

Untergekommen bin ich im Gasthof Anker, mitten im Ort, sichere Unterkunft für Esel und Reiter.


Und wie war der Weg des Esels? Im Herbst sehr schön, den zweiten Abschnitt fand ich fahrerisch nicht so prickelnd. Mit einem Hardtail ist man vollkommen ausreichend versorgt.

Wer noch spassiger den Spessart kennen lernen möchte, dem würde ich empfehlen ein langes Wochenende nach Frammersbach zu fahren oder die Trails um Miltenberg abzugrasen.

Aber die Tour ist ja noch nicht zu Ende, morgen geht es durch den Odenwald, wenn man schon in der Gegend ist.

*Auf dem dritten Weg durch den Odenwald.
*
Bis zum Rhein sind es knapp 70 Kilometer, also früh stücken und auf brechen. Miltenberg ist schon schön schön.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-40 by Michael, auf Flickr

Hatte was im Indernetz rumgesucht und mir eine Strecke zusammen geklickt, die verdächtig oft dem Wanderweg von Miltenberg nach Bensheim, gelbes Dreieck, entsprach, was ein Zufall.

Zu Anfang nebelte es noch etwas




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-41 by Michael, auf Flickr

soviel Zeit muss sein.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-42 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber nach einem verlorenen Kampf durch einen alten Hohlweg, hatte wenigstens die Sonne gesiegt und beschien den ersten Trail.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-44 by Michael, auf Flickr

Kaum aus dem Wald heraus, musste man vor Golfbällen in Deckung gehen




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-45 by Michael, auf Flickr

trotzdem kein Grund die Sportart zu wechseln. Höchstens die Streckenführung nach dem Golfplatz, bei feuchter Witterung wird das kein Spaß.

Bisher aber sehr schöne Strecke, weil meist über naturbelassene Wege




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-47 by Michael, auf Flickr

und durch weichgezeichnete Trails




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-48 by Michael, auf Flickr

mit bunten Ausgängen.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-49 by Michael, auf Flickr

und wenn man schon durch Michelstadt fährt




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-50 by Michael, auf Flickr

fährt man auch auf sehr direktem Weg, Stichwort Rampe, zur nächsten Hochebene.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-52 by Michael, auf Flickr

und es geht schon wieder ins Gebüsch




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-53 by Michael, auf Flickr

und aus dem Gebüsch in eine reichlich farbige Welt.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-55 by Michael, auf Flickr

So langsam nähert man sich der Rheinebene, davor liegt aber noch eine bucklige Welt aus kleinen Wirtschaftswegen, ein ständiges Auf und Ab mit quasi zwanghaften Pausenpunkten.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-56 by Michael, auf Flickr

Nach dem letzten Örtchen zeigt sich wieder der Nebel




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-57 by Michael, auf Flickr

und nach einer kleinen Schiebepassage und vernachlässigter Wanderwegpflege, folgt noch eine Belohnung




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-58 by Michael, auf Flickr

aus der Serie Trails im Nebel.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-59 by Michael, auf Flickr

Die letzten Kilometer nach Bensheim verschlingt leider der Nebel




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-60 by Michael, auf Flickr

oder die letzte Dschungelprüfung.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-61 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Bahnhof bzw, die Bahn Richtung Köln wird just in time erreicht, perfekt.

Der Odenwaldcross hat Spaß gemacht, ein schöner Saisonabschluss für solche Tagestouren, irgendwann kommt der Winter doch. 

In den drei Tagen wurden ca. 180 km und 4000 HM vernichtet.

Wegverlauf guckst du da: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=myttprlnromvvckp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willibike (10. November 2015)

Toll, Bilder aus meiner Heimat zu sehen! Bin nähe Michelstadt geboren und kenne die  Gegend recht gut.
Gruß
Wilfried


----------



## talybont (13. November 2015)

Zur frischen Quelle kann ich auch nur empfehlen.  War im Juni dort.


----------



## Handlampe (14. November 2015)

Schöner Bericht, Micha.


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2016)

Durch Zufall auf eine uralte Heimseite eines Herren M. aus L. gestossen. http://www.holytrail.de/







Damals, jung(relativ), rank, schlank, mit Freude am fahren und immer ein Lächeln auf den Lippen. Schee wars.


----------



## jokomen (21. April 2016)

Schönes Bild, alles CC-Asseln.  Jetzt fehlt nur noch eins von heute, als Pockenkäfer.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2016)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Damals, jung(relativ), rank, schlank, mit Freude am fahren und immer ein Lächeln auf den Lippen. Schee wars.



Und heute ?


----------



## on any sunday (10. Mai 2016)

Schrauben statt fahren, per Zufall gesehen, das es den Rahmen wieder in der Lackierung gibt und auch noch 20 Prozent auf alles, außer Tiernahrung, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen.


----------



## FranG (18. Mai 2016)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Schrauben statt fahren, per Zufall gesehen, das es den Rahmen wieder in der Lackierung gibt und auch noch 20 Prozent auf alles, außer Tiernahrung, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen.


Geile Schüssel. Noch geilere Farbe. Hatte mir leider schon das FastForward gekickstartert. Seitdem steht das Fully in der Ecke. Wollen wir mal eine Runde Hardtail fahren gehen?


----------



## on any sunday (21. Mai 2016)

Klar, können wir machen, im Moment bin ich aber wieder im falschen Forum, zur falschen Zeit am richtigen Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (21. Mai 2016)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Klar, können wir machen, im Moment bin ich aber wieder im falschen Forum, zur falschen Zeit am richtigen Ort.


Hammer! Viel Spaß da!


----------



## on any sunday (9. Juni 2016)

Just came back from planet iceland. 




Planet Iceland by Michael, auf Flickr

Für Naturliebhaber und Fotografierer ein Träumchen.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juni 2016)

Island für Anfänger by Michael, auf Flickr​
Wer Langeweile hat, kann hier mitlesen  http://www.mikemoto.de/Forum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=5536


----------



## willibike (22. Juni 2016)

Traumhafte Bilder auf "Flicker" von meiner Trauminsel!
Die Bilder hätten es verdient auf unserem Jahrestreffen am 18.11.2016 gezeigt zu werden!
Dieses Mal auf Großleinwand mit 4 m Breite und guter Soundanlage!
Melde Dich mal!
Gruß
Wilfried


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2016)

mit der "IS"-nummer würde ich auch nur gen norden aufbrechen


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juni 2016)

Das lustige bei der "IS" ist, das diese bei den Hardcore Islandfahrern sehr beliebt ist. Wurde öfters darauf angesprochen, so als alter Island Kenner. 



willibike schrieb:


> Die Bilder hätten es verdient auf unserem Jahrestreffen am 18.11.2016 gezeigt zu werden!
> Dieses Mal auf Großleinwand mit 4 m Breite und guter Soundanlage!
> Melde Dich mal!
> Gruß
> Wilfried



Hallo Willi,

sicher, das die ollen Radler einen Moped Vortrag tolerieren würden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (31. August 2016)

Durch unschöne Umstände habe ich jetzt Urlaub und eine Woche einen Mietwagen, dummerweise mit einem serienmässigen Radständer. Was mich bei dem Wetter nötigte, wieder aufs Rad zu steigen, zu einer klassischen Runde in bergischen Waldraum.

Wer kommt auf die Idee Autos wie Damenbinden oder Pornstars zu nennen, Opel!

Beginn am klassischen Ort.





Hallo Mädels, ist euch auch warm?





No bridge for old men.





Immer wieder ein 1A Weg.





Volle Hütte.





Schlechte Wegpflege.





Alles im Fluß.





Altes Eisen und junger Stahl.





Niedrigwasser und hoher Trail.





Das Geländer wird immer noch gepflegt, das da bloss keiner über die "Wupper" geht.





Wer kennt es nicht, das bergische Deichschaf.





Früher machten mich die Pausen fertig, heute.......





Einfach einen Farn lassen.





Single sucht Trail.





Für die einen die letzte Ruhe, für die anderen die letzte Tanke vorm Trail.





Das bleibt so länger...





und länger.....





Der Biergarten hatte schon zu, aber ich bin ja flexibel.





"Endlose" Trails auf vollen Magen, das lass sein.









Kurz vor Schluss beinah noch Lurchi überfahren.





Am Ort zahlreicher Schlachten in jungen Jahren.





Heute keine nassen Füsse.





Das Auto steht oben, schwerer taktischer Fehler, das mir.





Puh, die Killerserpentinen überlebt und nicht mehr weit zum Auto.


----------



## Enrgy (1. September 2016)

ui, kenn ich! da fahr ich mehrmals die woche
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
mit dem auto zur arbeit...


ps: damenbindenautos gibts von nissan, nicht von opel!


----------



## jokomen (1. September 2016)

Schön, dass der Herr Sonntag das Arbeitsgerät mal wieder auf den sehr bekannten Trails nutzt. Bei den Fotos bekommt man wieder Lust, dort lang zu fahren....


----------



## bonsai.68 (1. September 2016)

Bikeporn im Bergischen


----------



## No Mercy (1. September 2016)

jokomen schrieb:


> Schön, dass der Herr Sonntag das Arbeitsgerät mal wieder auf den sehr bekannten Trails nutzt.



Also ich sehe da Fotos von einem (das muss man ihm lassen, seeeehr schönen) Bike abgestellt an exponierten Aussichts- / lohnenden Fotostellen. Zwischendurch noch einen freundlich entspannten Herrn auf einer Bank. Das Herr Sonntag auch die Pedale bewegt, glaub' ich erst, wenn er mich mal wieder den Berg hochscheucht!

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## on any sunday (1. September 2016)

Ist im Moment gar kein Problem, da ich garantiert hinten fahre um Leute zu scheuchen. Wenn ich wieder etwas Kondition habe, traue ich mich wieder irgendwo mitzufahren oder leichte Anfängertouren einzustellen.


----------



## Pete04 (1. September 2016)

Bin bei IHM in Quarantäne - darf daher nur Seiten Zucker finden!


----------



## on any sunday (6. September 2016)

Classic die Zweite, all along the Wupper Mountains.

Wipper, Wupper, egal, Hauptsache Bergisch.





Strassenbegleitrail





Kotten von hinten, Wupper von vorne





Das bequeme Flussbett wurde verlassen und nach ein paar Höhenmetern hat man schon hat Pilz am Fuß und Höhensicht.





Das kleine Serpentinchen kann im Abfahrtsrausch abgeholt werden.





Serpentinchen mit Aussicht.





Geländertes Finale.





Wer kein Rendevouz mit den Serpentinchen haben möchte, kann nach dem Pilz auch was weiter fahren und das Wässerchen begleiten.





Vom Hundedenkmal





in den Dschungel





und auf Nebenwegen rauf zum Col de Glüder.





Abwärts durch malerische Schluchten





abwegige Wege,









aber am Ende darf man gefahrlos Gas geben.





Wasser gibt es nur bei passendem Rad.





Schloss? Burg? Was denn nun?





Eisberge am Wegesrand? Island oder was?





Wehret dem Hungerast.





Magenta wo man schaut, auch am breiten Weg.





Zeichen des Bösen? Eher nicht. Der Bergische Weg und Klingenpfad.





Der übliche Pausenraum mit Müngstener Brücke.





Die letzte Abfahrt des Tages.





Auf den Pfaffen wurde verzichtet und gemütlich im Tal der Wupper zum Ziel geradelt, immer dem Nachwuchs nach.




.


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2016)

holy hometrails...na gut, eher ehemalige hometrails. nach 2 jahren abstinenz hat man sein recht wohl verwirkt. 
viel verändert hat sich ja nicht. den acker können wegen mir jetzt andere bestellen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. September 2016)

Dann mach ich das demnächst mal....is ja schön da bei Euch über der Wupper ... da muss ich mal sehen wann ich da mal ein Auswärtsspiel hinbekomme ... wenn schon die WOMtB vom Wupp'n Duro berichtet ... darf ich Eifel Hipster natürlich nicht fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (7. September 2016)

Kannst dich ja melden, wenn du einen "Führer" brauchst!


Letzter Classic Bericht. Trailtour um Engelskirchen

Deichen im Aggertal.





Sollte die einzige befahrbare Hängebrücke in der Gegend sein.





Nach hartem Kampf rein geografisch auf der Höhe.





Dschungelkampf





Keine Feuervorsorge, sondern Ziehgerät für Segelflugzeuge an der Holzer Alm. Mitfliegen ist jederzeit möglich, sehr zu empfehlen http://www.lsv-lindlar.de/





Blick ins Land auf die Heidenstrasse.





Trailpause am Hölzer Kopf.





Einer der besten Trails in der Gegend, diesmal erstaunlich trocken.









Letzte Abfahrt vor der Eisdiele.





Leckeeer.





Im Land der grünen Samen.





Leider war das feine Endstück der Tour wegen Erdrutsch gesperrt. Scheint ziemlich neu zu sein. Was sagen die Eingeborenen?


----------



## jokomen (7. September 2016)

So langsam muss die Kondition ja wieder kommen....


----------



## on any sunday (29. September 2016)

Dracula ist calling or shit happens.

Transsilvanien war noch ein weisser Fleck auf meiner Karte. Deshalb ein etwas anderer Pauschalurlaub in Siebenbürgen, 5 Fahrtage Enduro Freeriding, ein Träumchen in Grün.













Tja, am letzten Tag bei der letzten Abfahrt hat es mich aber vom Moped gehebelt und mein linkes Bein terminiert.

Folgen: Alleine mit Thrombosespritzchen und Gipsschale im Hotel.





Einzig Gutes, ich hab kein Ping. Zwei Tage später holt mich der Gelbe Engel.

Jetzt liege ich hier in Uniklinik Köln und sehe noch mehr gelbe Flieger.





Nächste Woche ist OP. Mit Glück bin ich in 3-4 Monaten wieder voll belastbar, mit Pech bekomme ich ein Titanknie.

Tja, 35 Jahre is et immer jott jejange.
.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2016)

Shit happens .... gute Besserung, das die "alten" Knochen wieder anständig zusammen wachsen 
Wobei son bisserl Titan .... macht sich besser am Bike als am Kadaver


----------



## No Mercy (29. September 2016)

Au Weia, wenn, dann aber auch richtig.
Nen Rundflug über die Heimatstadt hätte man aber auch anders haben können, warum so aufwändig?

Gute Besserung für Dich!

....und ich sag' noch Motor auf'm Trail iss alles Teufelszeug!

gruß
dirk


----------



## shmee (30. September 2016)

Och ne, gute Besserung!


----------



## Manni (30. September 2016)

Gute Besserung Michael und das Du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst! 

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Pardus (30. September 2016)

Hallo Michael,

auch von mir, Gute Besserung.

Ich habe dieses Jahr auch ein neues Kreuzband bekommen.
Reha 7-8 Monate ... 

Daumen hoch...

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Oktober 2016)

Hi Micha,

oh ha. Letzter Tag, letzte Abfahrt  Gute Besserung und das wieder.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. Oktober 2016)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> ....Letzter Tag, letzte Abfahrt  ...




immer noch besser als erster tag und erste abfahrt 

trotzdem blöde sache, aber wenigstens scheint die versorgung halbwegs geklappt zu haben.

gute besserung auch von mir!


----------



## route61 (1. Oktober 2016)

Shit happens.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## ML-RIDER (1. Oktober 2016)

...lass den Kopf nicht hängen


----------



## sun909 (1. Oktober 2016)

Du machst Sachen 

Wo liegst du denn, können wir den nächsten Stammtisch in der Klinik machen...KölschParty auf Station3? 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## willibike (5. Oktober 2016)

Reklame:

Einladung zum mtblev.de Jahrestreffen 2016

Hallo liebe Freunde/innen der 26“, 27,5“ oder 29“ Stollenreifen!
Der Termin zum Jahrestreffen 2016 steht fest!
Jahrestreffen 2016:
18.November 2016 ab 19:30 Uhr
Gaststätte Kreuzbroich
Heinrich-Lübke-Straße 61
51375 Leverkusen
Tel.: 0214 51213

Die Saison neigt sich dem Ende zu, hier der Termin zum Jahrestreffen!
Etwas früher als in der Vergangenheit treffen wir uns dieses Mal Mitte November. Ich hoffe, dass wir mit diesem Termin keinen Konflikt mit Weihnachtsfeiern bekommen!
Bilder oder Videos von unseren Aktivitäten werden wir zeigen. Wer zum Thema MTB etwas beitragen möchte, soll mir die Länge des Beitrages mitteilen!
 Bilder und Videos ohne Anmeldung werden Im Programm nicht berücksichtigt!
Der Gaststätte ist ein Saal angeschossen in dem unser Treffen stattfindet.
Speisen und Getränke hält der Wirt bereit. 
Parkplätze findet Ihr vor dem Lokal und an der Straße u. Nebenstraßen.
 Freunde, Partner und Interessierte sind herzlich willkommen.
Um einen Überblick der Teilnehmeranzahl zu bekommen bitte ich um eine Rückmeldung unter:

[email protected]

oder mit einem Eintrag hier im IBC- LMB

Die Themen für den Abend:
1. Rodalben 2016 (wurde von Thorsten angekündigt)

Weitere sind in Vorbereitung und werden Zeitnah hier aufgeführt.


Happy Trail
Wilfried
(willibike)


----------



## Ommer (7. Oktober 2016)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Tja, 35 Jahre is et immer jott jejange.
> .



Auweia! Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung, lass den Kopf nicht hängen, sonst kriegst du noch einen Buckel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (15. Oktober 2016)

Bedankt für die zahlreichen Besserungswünsche. Bin zu Hause und darf mich von Maschinen quälen lassen.





Viel Spaß im goldenen Herbscht.

Mikele


----------



## hummock (17. Oktober 2016)

Hey Micha,

wünsche Dir gute Besserung


----------



## willibike (17. Oktober 2016)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Bedankt für die zahlreichen Besserungswünsche. Bin zu Hause und darf mich von Maschinen quälen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bein hoch, Kopf hoch! Michael gute Besserung von mir und der Gruppe von mtblev.de denen ich von Deinem Pech gestern berichtet habe!


----------



## Handlampe (17. Oktober 2016)

Hi Micha

Auch von mir natürlich gute Besserung. 
Manmanman, immer diese letzten Abfahrten...


----------



## jokomen (19. Oktober 2016)

Oh Mann, jetzt erst gesehen! Halt dich aufrecht alter Recke. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Ommer (19. Oktober 2016)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja melden, wenn du einen "Führer" brauchst!
> 
> 
> Letzter Classic Bericht. Trailtour um Engelskirchen
> ...



Da bin ich kürzlich auch nicht durchgekommen; es sieht nicht so aus als ob der Weg bald wieder frei wird.

http://www.rundschau-online.de/regi...ug--der-vogelweg-bleibt-unpassierbar-24943196


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Oktober 2016)

Ommer schrieb:


> Da bin ich kürzlich auch nicht durchgekommen; es sieht nicht so aus als ob der Weg bald wieder frei wird.
> 
> http://www.rundschau-online.de/regi...ug--der-vogelweg-bleibt-unpassierbar-24943196


Oh...  gar nicht mitbekommen. Bin gerade hier darüber gestolpert beim Queerlesen der lokalen Threads. Dann muss ich mir ne andere Route für das WE zurecht legen.

Betrifft die Sperrung nur das untere Stück des Hanges?  Bisschen was oberhalb ging jedenfalls früher auch ne alte Schneise her, bin da nur extrem selten lang, da es unten am Ufer einfach schöner war.


----------



## Ommer (21. Oktober 2016)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Betrifft die Sperrung nur das untere Stück des Hanges?  Bisschen was oberhalb ging jedenfalls früher auch ne alte Schneise her, bin da nur extrem selten lang, da es unten am Ufer einfach schöner war.




Ob man oberhalb durchkommt, weiß ich nicht. Ich bin aus der Gegenrichtung gekommen; vor der Sperrung kann man die Agger queren, eine Treppe runter und auf dem Fußweg oder der Straße weiterfahren.


----------



## on any sunday (6. Dezember 2016)

Und schon sind fast zwei Monate rum, Zeit genug, um ein paar Reiseberichte zu schreiben oder ein paar Bilders zu bearbeiten, aber irgendwie kann ich mich dazu nicht aufraffen, leichte Unterhaltung in der Flimmerkiste, lesen oder Musik hören sind mir im Moment Ablenkung genug. Knie wird wieder beweglicher, aber Spaß ist anders.

Ein kleines Kontrollbildchen, sieht schon übel aus, die Kniescheibe hat schon seit 35 Jahren diese Form.


----------



## jokomen (7. Dezember 2016)

Mann, Mann, sieht ja aus, wie ein Robot-Schenkel.  Wenn Du bei 90 Grad Beweglichkeit bist, geht es aber wieder ab auf Bike, oder ? Freue mich schon auf die Reiseberichte.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2016)

he, da wirste ja zum Robocop 
Weiterhin gute Genesung, das Du baldig wieder die Pedalen malträtieren kannst


----------



## supasini (7. Dezember 2016)

warum?! lass das doch!


----------



## Enrgy (7. Dezember 2016)

jokomen schrieb:


> ...Wenn Du bei 90 Grad Beweglichkeit bist, geht es aber wieder ab auf Bike, oder ?



eben, die mattighofnerin wartet schon ungeduldig!


----------



## Pardus (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Michael,

weiterhin gute Besserung.

Sieht aus wie Fischertechnik, Kopf hoch das wird schon.

Für die Reha kann ich Dir die Leute hier empfehlen, es lohnt sich.
https://physiosportkoeln.de/de/physiosport-mediapark.html

Habe bei denen 40 Sitzungen a 1,5 bis 2h für meine Kreuzband Reha absolviert.
Und ich Lauf wieder .

Grüße
Guido


----------



## route61 (8. Dezember 2016)

Hi Micha, weiterhin gutes Genesen! Die Muskulatur sieht ach etwas dünn aus :-(
Da hast Du wohl noch etwas Training vor Dir.


----------



## FranG (9. Dezember 2016)

Gute Besserung, altes Sackjeseech!
Da steht noch ne Tour aus, also schau, dass du wieder in die Gänge kommst!


----------



## bonsai.68 (13. Dezember 2016)

Ups, Du machst Sachen, das tut doch Weh. Gute Besserung!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. Dezember 2016)

Oh shit! Gute Besserung, lieber Michael! 

... und trotzdem frohe Weihnachten!
Stefan


----------



## on any sunday (24. Juli 2017)

Hallöle, kennt mich noch jemand?

Auch egal, will hier auch keinen mit langen Krankengeschichten langweilen wie zweite OP, quasi alles auf Anfang etc..... Bin inzwischen kurz vor der Krückenentwöhnung. Nur ein Tipp, lasst euren Tibiakopf ganz.

Bin aber schon wieder alpencrossfähig.  Keine Panik, ist nur ein Mietwagen, aber 7-Gang Doppelkupplungs Automatik im Sportmodus, da macht die Auffahrt Spaß.




Toskana 2017-1 by Michael, auf Flickr

Und doch noch ein kleiner Abenteuer Bericht, mit Muße auf der Terazze geschrieben.




Toskana 2017-54 by Michael, auf Flickr

*5 km FeshFesh oder Schau nicht in die Kanne Marokko 2015*




00 KTM Marokko 2015 by Michael, auf Flickr

http://www.mikemoto.de/Forum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=4777&start=8


Trotzdem an alle ollen Geländerad Fahrer, viel Spaß in Wald, Wiese und Gebirge.

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Juli 2017)

Micha weiterhin alles Gute. Das wird schon wieder 
Alpencross kannst aber nicht lassen was


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juli 2017)

Hey Micha, weiterhin gute Besserung.
Natürlich kennen wir dich noch, hast ja auch hier im Forum hin und wieder Duftmarken hinterlassen 
Hoffe man sieht dann mal irgendwann wieder Bilder mit Herrn Sonntag auf dem Beik


----------



## jokomen (25. Juli 2017)

Ja klar Micha. Haben sogar noch am Wochende aktuell über Dich gequatscht. Thema: Tour de Mont Blanc. Wenn Du wieder besser drauf bist und ein Reha-Training brauchst, sag Bescheid. Ich weiss immer wo es den leckersten Kuchen und die besten Biere gibt.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. Juli 2017)

Alles Gute, Michael! Es ist immer wieder eine Freude, deine tollen Reiseberichte zu lesen! Sie inspirieren und sind bei diesem besch... Regenwetter eine willkommene Beschäftigung... 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## FranG (25. Juli 2017)

Weiterhin gute Besserung!!!
Du musst mich unbedingt nochmal rund um Engelskirchen guiden.
Bis bald im Wald
Frank


----------



## on any sunday (21. Februar 2018)

Na, immer noch kalt und Schlamm im Wald? Blöd. Auch noch zu kalt für Draussen nur Kännchen? Hier nicht. OK, ist kein Kännchen, ist aber auch kein Kaffee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2018)

Kalt ja,aber schlamm= nein! Der ist momentan gefroren !
Und nur nen Becher und ein Stück Kuchen bei strahlend blauen Himmel beweist nichts ! Es könnten dort genauso -5°C sein 
Ein schwimmbild in dem See da würde schon mehr beweisen 
Bin daher NICHT neideisch


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2018)

alles *neu* - *see*, *land* und leute...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2018)

wie leute ?
wahrscheinlich treib er sich an sonem vonden russen verstrahlten see im ural rum
deswegen ist es da auch so warm


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2018)

glaub kaum, daß man nachts um halb 2 im ural bei tageslicht posten kann.
der gute herr sonntag befindet sich allem anschein nach auf stuntzis spuren in nzl.
für dich oben extra nochmal fett herausgestellt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2018)

da wos strahlt ist es nachts immer hell


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2018)

astro cafe, mt. john observatory, lake tekapo 

prost!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2018)

hm ... neidisch bin ich jetzt imemr noch nicht  
zu weite anreise für die paar Grad mehr !
Ausserdem kenne ich Europa noch nichtmal gut da brauche ich erstmal keine anderen Kontinente


----------



## surftigresa (21. Februar 2018)

Wie lange bist Du noch da?

Ich fliege nächste Woche Freitag nach Christchurch mit dem Plan die Südinsel unsicher zu machen 

Ich halte die Augen auf 

.... Hubert, momentan bin ich die Kälte und das Eis im Wald so satt, dass ich jede Anreise auf mich nehmen würde....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2018)

surftigresa schrieb:


> auf mich nehmen würde...




... werde 
alles jod, wer sich so lange in den Flieger hauen kann ist zu beneiden. Ich würd da Amok laufen glaub ich


----------



## Pete04 (21. Februar 2018)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie lange bist Du noch da?
> 
> Ich fliege nächste Woche Freitag nach Christchurch mit dem Plan die Südinsel unsicher zu machen
> 
> ...



Melli, möchte mich im Eltern-Adoptionsprogramm gerne in Reihe 1 einstellen - bin kath., auf Bedarf konfus und auf Anpfiff belastbar!
Wattu alles machst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (22. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... werde
> alles jod, wer sich so lange in den Flieger hauen kann ist zu beneiden. Ich würd da Amok laufen glaub ich


nach 10 Stunden bin ich immer total besoffen.........


----------



## on any sunday (23. Februar 2018)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie lange bist Du noch da?
> 
> Ich fliege nächste Woche Freitag nach Christchurch mit dem Plan die Südinsel unsicher zu machen
> 
> Ich halte die Augen auf



Noch 2 Wochen auf der Südinsel. Tippe mal, du bist mit Camper und Pushbike unterwegs. Falls du etwas grau/oranges auf etwas blauen siehst, das bin ich.

Ansonsten ist Neuseeland wirklich ein Träumchen. Landschaft, Luft, kein Verkehr, abgesehen von den Städten und Hauptstrecken.

Macht es mir aber nicht leicht.

Keine 2 km vom Vermieter Eisenschwein eingegraben im Sand, wollte doch nur ein Beach Foto vom Pazifik machen, aber schon auf dem Zuweg war Ende. 2 m große Mechaniker helfen dann ungemein.

Einer der unzähligen Chinesen, Neujahrsfescht, tritt in Teilstück in Baustelle unmotiviert auf die Bremse und mein Stiefel kann sich nicht schnell genug von der Raste lösen, Eisenschwein liegt danieder. Trucker hinter mir leiht mir eine Hand.

Am zweiten Tag hinten Platten auf abgelegener Asphaltroad, toll, in ca. 40 Jahren der zweite auf der Strasse. Nach dem sich der Puls wieder beruhigt hatte, Vermieter organisiert Mopedwerkstatt nur 30 km entfernt.

Ruhiges abwarten des Tropensturm Gita in einem schnuckligen AirBnB in der Nähe von Queenstown. Dort nur höchst unfreundlichen Mopedwetter,  in der Mitte und im Norden war Land unter.

Eigentlich perfektes Timing, weil danach zwei Tage Sonne auch am Milfordsound. Leider wollte aber meine Blase nicht mehr wie ich wollte, dachte erst es wäre nur übermässiger Obstverzehr mittels Pflaumen, und so musste ich schweren Herzens sicherheitshalber wieder zurück nach Christchurch fahren. Bei dem Traumwetter und unter anderern Umständen eine Traumtour mit weissen Peaks und blauen Himmel.

Bloss das sich nicht nur bei jedem Tankstopp der Tank füllte, sondern auch das Handtuch und die Regenhose eine inverse Funktion erfüllte. Dank der Vermietertochter noch eine Klinik gefunden. Gott sei Dank "nur" eine bakterielle Infektion sagt der Doktor, kann bei älteren Männern auch vorkommen, wegen nachlassender Proschtataa, oder so. Herzlichen Dank. Also Anti rein und Bakti raus.

Thema langer Flug hat mich auch lange abgehalten. Fand ich im Nachhinein nicht so tragisch, ist wie eine lange Busfahrt nur im Jetstream. An jedem Platz gibt es einen Monitor mit neusten Filmen, Serien, Musik und Spielen.

Und apropo paar Grad, im Moment sind hier 20 Grad, Sonne und ein leichter Wind und meine Blase scheint sich wieder zu beruhigen, sollte also morgen wieder losgehen. Zur allgemeinen Belustigung lade ich viellecht noch ein Bild hoch vom anderen Ende der Welt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2018)

Isaat dein eigenes Mopped oderhasse da eins gemietet ?


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Februar 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Keine 2 km vom Vermieter Eisenschwein eingegraben im Sand, ....
> 
> Nach dem sich der Puls wieder beruhigt hatte, Vermieter organisiert Mopedwerkstatt nur 30 km entfernt.



Ich bin Mal so frei...


----------



## on any sunday (27. Februar 2018)

Frühstück mit Kea.


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Februar 2018)

Obacht in Altenberg! Im Bereich Oldschool und Gabelbaum war heute ein Stöckchenleger unterwegs.


----------



## on any sunday (7. März 2018)

Morgen muss das Moped wieder abgegeben werden. Mein Kumpel und ich sind not amused.





Auf neusprech, Neuseeland  beschte.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. März 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Morgen muss das Moped wieder abgegeben werden. Mein Kumpel und ich sind not amused.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 705008
> 
> Auf neusprech, Neuseeland  beschte.



Nettes Tattoo hast du Dir da machen lassen !


----------



## on any sunday (20. März 2018)

Neuseeland 2018 001 Titel by Michael, auf Flickr


Reisebericht: http://www.mikemoto.de/Forum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=7474
.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lakritzfan (21. März 2018)

das ist wirklich eine nicht beachtenswerte Reiseinformation !


----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2018)

Lakritzfan schrieb:


> das ist wirklich eine nicht beachtenswerte Reiseinformation !



hä? wie meinen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. März 2018)

Lakritzfan schrieb:


> das ist wirklich eine nicht beachtenswerte Reiseinformation !



Das ist eine wirklich nich bemerkenswerte Lakritzinformation


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2018)

Iss ja eh' auch Fastenzeit! (Wobei datt als Lakritze eher kontraproduktiv betrachtet werden wird...) Feiner Tourenbericht!


----------



## Pardus (13. Juni 2018)

Coole Bilder Michael .... Fährst Du auch noch MTB?


----------



## on any sunday (2. August 2018)

Hallo Guido.

MTB fahren? Sowas hier?






Im Prinzip ja, die Kniebeugung ist gerade so ausreichend. Radfahren bisher nur in die Stadt oder kleinere Ausflüge in die flachere Umgebung. Hätte jetzt auch genug Zeit, da ich seit dem 01.07. nicht mehr zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung gehöre. Nur der tolle Sommer hält mich ab, bei über 30 Grad latsche ich lieber 5 Minuten zu "meinem" Baggersee und schwimme da zweimal durch, morgens und abends. Zum Moped fahren ist es auch zu warm, blöd. 

Grüße, auch an die anderen alten Bekloppten.

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. August 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...da ich seit dem 01.07. nicht mehr zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung gehöre...



gratuliere, richtig entschieden!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. August 2018)

... das wär doch mal was ... Revival of Forum Legends ....


----------



## Pardus (27. August 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallo Guido.
> 
> MTB fahren? Sowas hier?
> 
> ...



Ja ... sowas in der Art .... Wie gesagt für die Reha kann ich Dir nur die Jungs von der MediaPark Klinik empfehlen.... Hatte dieses Jahr auch eine Kreuzband OP... aktueller Km Stand 1850 mit dem RR ... MTB=0

PS: komme gerade aus einem 3 wöchigen La Palma Wander Urlaub


----------



## Pardus (27. August 2018)

und ich sollte mal mein Bild aktualisieren ...


----------



## on any sunday (14. September 2018)

Invaliden Tour im Kölner Norden am Sonntag ab Esch um 10:00 Uhr. https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16993

Durch den Chorbusch nach Knechtsteden, dann über die alten Bahntrasse und Stommeln (eventuelle Eisaufnahme möglich) wieder zurück.

Sind so ca. 40 km und keine erwähnenswerten Höhenmeter.


----------



## jokomen (17. September 2018)

Eine Tour durch meine alte Heimat.... und hast Du Dinos gesehen ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2018)

jokomen schrieb:


> Eine Tour durch meine alte Heimat.... und hast Du Dinos gesehen ?



... er hatte keinen Spiegel dabei


----------



## on any sunday (2. Februar 2019)

Winter ist blöd und dieses Jahr keinen Ausflug in den Sommer.

2 Minuten MTB mit alter Helmkamera in nicht optimalen Winkel bei nicht optimalen Wetter auf nicht optimalen Untergrund auf der Hausrunde.

Keinerlei Qualitätsansprüche. 




Schneemtbtimelaps by Michael, auf Flickr


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2019)

kölner raserszene...


----------



## Ommer (2. Februar 2019)

Winter ist schön!
Rasender Rentner im Schnee....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (3. Februar 2019)

Lieber Michael, schön zu sehen dass es bei dir auch wieder läuft!
Meiner einer fährt nach ein paar Jahren mit vielen Bergtouren, wegen der besseren Rundumsicht von oben, auch wieder viel mit dem Bergrad. So das ich in den letzten Jahren, wenn auch langsamer werdend, doch so um die 80.000 Hm pA an Touren machen konnte.



Schöne Grüße natürlich auch an die anderen alten Säcke


----------



## on any sunday (3. März 2019)

Hallo rico, Bergsteigen gucke ich mir gerne an, aber nichts für mich wegen meiner leichten Bergschwäche. 

Apropo Bergschwäche, auf der Dackelschneiderinsel ohne Pedal und Dackel.




Mallorca 2019 -000 by Michael, auf Flickr


http://www.mikemoto.de/Forum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=8534
.
.


----------



## on any sunday (23. April 2019)

Nach langer Zeit sind die Invaliden Gnadenlos und Herr Sonntag eine feine Trailrunde zwischen Eifgental und Dhünntalsperre gefahren. Der Feiertagsverkehr hielt sich in Grenzen, nur um die "Hotspots" zu bemerken. Am Eifgen scheinen die Revierförster gefallene Mädchen bzw. Bäume gerne über dem Weg liegen zu lassen. Könnte auch an den in die Hänge gefrästen Spuren, Abkürzungen und ausgefahrenen Wegen liegen.

Aber immer wieder schön dort im Bergischen, gut bei den Auffahrten zu geniessen. Über verwunschene Wege, ein paar gewünschte Pausen, und ungewünschte Anstiege, wurden an der Mühle noch bayrische Importprodukte zugeführt. An ungewohnt staubiger Linnef und staubigen Schöller vorbei, winkt die letzte Auffahrt, die Sau. Und am Auto konnte Sonntag erstaunlicherweise noch lächeln, die/der Mitfahrer eher weniger. Like good old times.  
.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Bäume gerne über dem Weg liegen zu lassen. Könnte auch an den in die Hänge gefrästen Spuren, Abkürzungen und ausgefahrenen Wegen



Das ist auch ne Taktik ! Ist nur die Frage ob dem Förster vorher die Bäume ausgehen 

Schön das Herr Sonntag sich doch noch per Kurbel hinfochtbewegen kann


----------



## on any sunday (23. April 2019)

Ich kann mich ja am Folgetag im Büro ausruhen.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Mai 2019)

*Zwei Klassiker am Samstag, dem 25.05. 13:15 Uhr ab Opladen*

Ausflug in den Bergischen Waldraum. Von Opladen geht es Richtung Altenberg, die Dhünntalsperre wird zum Großteil umrundet, wenig Trails, dafür geht es ständig auf und ab, um sich dann engwegiger wieder Richtung Opladen zu orientieren. Kein Trail wird ausgelassen und kein Mitfahrer zurückgelassen.

Es werden so ca. 60 km und 1000 Hm gesammelt.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17177


----------



## jokomen (23. Mai 2019)

Am SA kreisen wir auch mit den Horden der DIMB rund um Altenberg herum... Vielleicht sehen wirs uns ja mal...


----------



## on any sunday (7. Juni 2019)

*MTB-Tour am 09.06.2019 um 14:00 ab Opladen *

Ausflug in den Bergischen Waldraum. Entweder geht es Richtung Altenberg zur Dhünntalsperre und drum rum oder in die Wupperberge. Falls sich der Guide nicht verfahren hat, rumpeln wir in beiden Fällen zum Ende entlang der Linnef und erfreuen uns an der letzten Auffahrt Richtung Opladen. Kein Trail wird ausgelassen und kein Mitfahrer zurückgelassen.

Es werden so ca. 60 km und 1000 Hm gesammelt.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17196
.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Es werden so ca. 60 km und 1000 Hm gesammelt...




sach mal, ist das deine endlebenskrise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (8. Juni 2019)

Enrgy schrieb:


> sach mal, ist das deine endlebenskrise?



Gut erkannt, aber das LMB ist ja sowieso ein totes Pferd, das von mir nur noch geritten wird, weil ich da aus dem Zug steige.


----------



## on any sunday (2. August 2019)

.


----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2019)

*Zwei Klassiker am Samstag, dem 10.08. 13:15 Uhr ab Bahnhof Opladen*

Ausflug in den Bergischen Waldraum. Von Opladen geht es Richtung Altenberg, die Dhünntalsperre wird zum Großteil umrundet, wenig Trails, dafür geht es ständig auf und ab, um sich dann engwegiger wieder Richtung Opladen zu orientieren. Kein Trail wird ausgelassen und kein Mitfahrer zurückgelassen.

Es werden so ca. 60 km und 1000 Hm gesammelt.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17251


----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2019)

*Bergische Runde am 11.08. 11:20 Uhr um Lindar ab Bahnhof Engelskirchen*

Am Anfang gibt es ein paar mehr oder wenig feste Brücken, gefolgt vom Hölzer Kopf, an den Lindlarer Steinbrüchen vorbei, über fiese Auffahrten Richtung Kloster Ommerborn. Eine Berg- und Talfahrt führt uns zu Schloss Gimborn, Gelegenheit zur Nahrungsaufnahme.

Nach der verdienten Pause fahren wir an Zwergenhöhlen, Ruine Eibach vorbei und landen irgendwann wieder auf dem Höhenrücken oberhalb von Lindlar. Als Abschluß folgt ein feiner Trail über Wurzeln, Steinfelder zurück nach Engelskirchen.

Mitreisende sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km, 1000 Hm zu bewältigen. Geschwindigkeit wird langsam sein, da der Guide nicht fit, sondern fat ist.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17257


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (11. August 2019)

Heute mit dem Herrn Sonntag war ein "feines" aber absolut kein "kleines" Ründchen. 
Respekt vor dem Guide dass er sowas "wieder" per Kurbel bewältigen kann 
Möchte mich bei Herrn Sonntag bedanken, Kilometer und Statistiken sind mir persönlich unwichtig, möchte lieber per Kurbel und mit Muskelkraft die Natur einfach nur genießen...Komme gerne wieder mal mit und noch einen "schönen" Sonntag,,,


----------



## on any sunday (12. August 2019)

Jau, war schön, das sich doch zwei andere alte Herren mit durchs Bergische Zackenland gequält haben.






Der schöne Anfang am Stausee Ohl-Grünscheid wäre wohl doch gegangen, gibt es da keine Leute mit Motorsägen? https://fotografischereisenundwande...lweg-unartige-wanderer-ignorieren-sperrungen/

Aber schon erstaunlich, kaum ist man 3 Jahre nicht im Wald gewesen, sieht alles anders aus oder ist wirklich umgestaltet worden, die Auffahrt an Ruine Eibach ist abgeholzt, selbst im Industriegebiet verfährt man sich, weniger labern.

Heute bin ich beim Ausgleichssport nass geworden, war mir aber im See egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. August 2019)

Mmhh, muss wohl in die nächste Tourenbeschreibung: Keine Haftung bei Verlust von Gliedmaßen.

https://www.wa.de/nordrhein-westfal...aetigt-tier-toetete-zwei-schafe-12911618.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Mmhh, muss wohl in die nächste Tourenbeschreibung: Keine Haftung bei Verlust von Gliedmaßen.
> 
> https://www.wa.de/nordrhein-westfal...aetigt-tier-toetete-zwei-schafe-12911618.html



Sofern man kein Schaf ist ist doch alles in Butter


----------



## on any sunday (12. September 2019)

*Spätsommerlicher Ausflug nach Engelskirchen am Samschtag 14.09.2019*

Am Anfang gibt es ein paar mehr oder wenig feste Brücken, gefolgt vom trailigen Hölzer Kopf, wieder unwegsam abwärts Richtung Engelskirchen, an der Aggertalhöhle vorbei, durch Ründeroth auf die Hohe Warte, dann Richtung Loope mit Aussicht auf Köln, durch das alte Bergwerksgelände aufwärts zum letzten Downhill nach Engelskirchen

Mitreisende sollten in der Lage sein ca. 50 km, 1000 Hm zu bewältigen. Geschwindigkeit wird langsam sein, da der Guide nicht fit, sondern fat ist.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17279
.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. September 2019)

Schade hab zwar früh Dienst, ist aber leider dennoch zu früh


----------



## on any sunday (12. September 2019)

Ein Stündchen später wäre noch drin.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. September 2019)

Auch das ist  knapp leider, ich hab erst um 1330 frei bis ich zu Hause bin umgezogen und alles eingeladen habe ...
Vielleicht klappt es ja ein andermal.


----------



## bibi1952 (13. September 2019)

Ich fahre mal mit. Bin zur Zeit auch nicht mehr so fit.
Komme ohne E-Bike, aber mit meinem Fusion-Trailbike.
Das Wetter soll hervorragend werden.
Ich freue mich auf neue Trails im Bergischen.
VG Werner


----------



## jokomen (13. September 2019)

Ich werd bekloppt, der alte Haudegen tourt wieder.   Wenn es bei mir mal passt, komme ich auch mal wieder mit.


----------



## on any sunday (19. September 2019)

*Trailgenuss im Bergischen am Samstag 21.09. ab Opladen*

Sieht nach einem sonnigen Altmänner Sommer aus, deshalb kleiner Ausflug in den Bergischen Waldraum. Von Opladen geht es Richtung Altenberg, dann durch und über diverse Täler und Höhen, die Dhünntalsperre wird leicht gestreift, um sich dann wieder Richtung Opladen zu orientieren. Kein Trail wird ausgelassen und kein Mitfahrer zurückgelassen.

Das Tempo wird einsteigerfreundlich, weil der Guide ist im Moment das Gegenteil von fit, also fat. Trotzdem dürften sich so ca. 50 km und 1000 Hm ansammeln.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17176
.


----------



## on any sunday (23. September 2019)

Bergische Tour war zwar einsam, auch in der Mühle, aber wirklich genussreich.






Dafür hat mich ein alter Mitfahrer an der Linnef nach 20 Jahren noch wieder erkannt, gut gehalten.

Sonntags kleine, sommerlich Erkundungstour von Engelskirchen zum Lüderich, weil ich vor einer Woche einen alten Trail nicht wieder gefunden habe. Es gab in noch.

Der König von Palettistan.





mit Blick auf sein Reich.





Die Handyoptik gibt es auch bei Originalgröße nicht wirklich her, aber mit etwas Fantasie erkennt man den Dom, Fernmeldeturm, Kraftwerke etc..
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (24. September 2019)

Sieht aus wie ein Foto vom Pamoramaweg aus....


----------



## on any sunday (24. September 2019)

Nö, der Panoramasteig geht woanders lang. 






Endlich schlechtes Wetter, hat man Zeit sich um etwas anderes zu kümmern.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Dezember 2019)

Jahresabschlussfahrt und wehret dem Weihnachtsbauch.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16993


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2020)

*MTB-Tour am 19.01.2020 um 13:30*

Tour durch den Kölner Norden für alles was ein paar Stollen am Reifen hat.

Federweg nicht unbedingt erforderlich, ich fahre mit dem Cyclocrosser.

Wir queren den Chorbusch nach Knechtsteden, über die alte Bahntrasse und Stommeln geht es wieder zurück.

Sind so ca. 40 km und keine erwähnenswerten Höhenmeter.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16993
.


----------



## on any sunday (14. März 2020)

*MTB-Tour am 15.03.2020 um 11:00*

Haldentour durch den Kölner Norden für alles was ein paar Stollen am Reifen hat.

Erstes Ziel ist die Glessener Höhe, daran schliessen sich noch 3-4 andere an, je nach Lust und Laune.

Federweg ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich, ich fahre mit dem Cyclocrosser.

Sind mind. 50 km und so 500 Höhenmeter.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16993


----------



## on any sunday (6. April 2020)

Da man zu zweit ja noch Sport machen darf, Abstand auf dem Rad kein Problem, gestern mit alter Fachkraft rund um Engelskirchen gefahren. War mehr los als normal, aber immer noch vergleichsweise leer. Alle Trails noch da, fiese Steigungen auch. Eisdiele war geschlossen, die Bäckerei nicht, Teilchenbeschleunigung am Ende ist nutzlos, aber lecker.  

Scheint aber ein Pedelec Mekka geworden zu sein, 80 Prozent waren da mit Motor unterwegs, ein paar Senioren, aber auch Menschen, die "schon" ca. ein Drittel meines Lebensalters erreicht haben. Wo soll das noch enden?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Eisdiele war geschlossen



Unsere hat seit gestern wieder auf ... yepiiii .... aber Eis-to-go und darf im Umkreis von 50m nicht gemampft werden
Und ... was mich wirklich freut .... endlich haben die Leute mal manieren und drängeln nicht sondern stellen sich brav in die Schlange im 2m Abstand. Mal sehen wie lange das nach C-19 noch vorhält



on any sunday schrieb:


> Wo soll das noch enden?



Mit den E-Mofas ? In einer total verweichlichten Gesellschaft wo alle nur noch für jeden Mist eine Unterstützung brauchen ... bald kommt sicher der elektrisch angetriebene Gehfrei


----------



## No Mercy (7. April 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> gestern mit alter Fachkraft



ups, wohl die Brille morgens noch nicht richtig aufgesetzt, aber ich helfe doch immer gerne als *"Fachkraft für Altenbetüddelung".*
So ist's richtig, Danke, Gerne!
Das Quarantäne - Mobil steht übrigens auch in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen / Monaten zur kurzfristigen Verlegung bereit.
gruß


----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2020)

Am Ostersamschtag wieder Betreutes Fahren über die Sieben Köstlichkeiten, aber diesmal aus der Eifel und gesundheitlich unbedenklich, eigentlich.





Auf den digitalen Spuren eines Eingeborenen, wurde der Startpunkt in Meckernich angesteuert. Kurzer Blick über den Streckenverlauf versprach schöne Aussichten, ein Trailfeuerwerk wurde nicht erwartet. Schon schnell wurde bei ungewohnten Eifel April Temperaturen Schweiss vergossen, aber gut Ding will Weiler haben und ohne Nöthen Heinotown links liegen gelassen, zum Hohn lange bergauf gekurbelt. 

Kurz vor dem Haidentempel kontrollierte das Ordnungsamt im Opel Einsatzwagen, ob sich jeder an die traute Zweisamkeit hält. In Zingsheim wird die höchste Köstlichkeit verspeist, in Nettersheim ist der Friedhof wohl verlegt worden, dem Betreuer wird die Wasseraufnahme verwehrt. Oberhalb von Uff, sorry, Urft wird nochmal gepaust.

Das letzte Drittel beginnt wieder bergauf, was sonst, und führt durch idyllische Eifeltälchen. Auf den 1 PS Shuttle wird verzichtet, denn in der nahen Ferne leuchten schon die roten Halden von Meckernich. Die Begräbnisstätte in Kallmuth offeriert erfrischendes Nass, was auch bitter nötig ist, um die letzte Köstlichkeit auf den Pflugberg zu verspeisen. Glaub das letzte Mal habe ich mich noch auf Schotter dort hochgeschunden. Durch den etwas verholzten Bleiberg wird der Stadtrand gestreift, im letzten Wald vor der Dorfjugend keine Schwäche gezeigt und da Ostern war dem Herrgott gedankt, das die letzten Meter zum Teambus bergab gingen. 

Eine schöne Tour, eigentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (13. April 2020)

Meckernich und Umgebung hat halt einiges zu bieten.


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2020)

Betreute Von zu Hause Runde über die Alpenpässe.


----------



## No Mercy (22. April 2020)

Tatsächlich alle vier Todespässe überwunden?
Da hätte ich mir auf dem Weg nach Hause in Nievenheim doch noch ne vierte Kugel Eis in den Becher packen lassen können! War ein schöner Tag, gerne wieder. 
gruss


----------



## on any sunday (10. Mai 2020)

Neudeutsche Gravel Touren

Strada bianca durch den Kölner Nordwesten. Keine Bilder, halt ein paar Abraum Hügel, grün, Seen, Kraftwerke, Propeller und ungewohnt staubig.






						Köln Nicht klassifiziert
					

Distance 71.99 km | Time 4:21:46 | Speed 16.5 kph | Elevation 403 m




					connect.garmin.com
				




Strada bianca 2. Durch den dunklen Wald, über Klöster, auf der Bahn, an der Kultur abgebogen und ohne Allrad nach Allrath.






						Köln Nicht klassifiziert
					

Distance 76.90 km | Time 5:16:27 | Speed 14.6 kph | Elevation 318 m




					connect.garmin.com
				




Gott sei Dank hat das Auto Museum Rosengart in Rath wieder auf. Nicht das ich auf den letzten Kilometern noch unterhopfe.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Mai 2020)

unterhopfe


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube, ich habe den idealen Job gefunden, um meine Pension aufzubessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe den idealen Job gefunden, um meine Pension aufzubessern.



Kannsde knicken ! Immer mehr Marken lösen ihre Marathon Teams auf und stecken die Kohle lieber in die Entwicklung von Tretmofas !


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2020)

sollte das moped nicht, in alter keirin-tradition,  vor dem biobiker fahren und windschatten spenden, damit das noch schneller geht? 
so muß der arme kerl die ganze zeit die schweißfahne von der tretmaschine einatmen. umfangreiche forschungen haben ergeben, daß sauberes 4-takt abgas dagegen sogar noch sogar noch die leistungsfähigkeit steigert.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juni 2020)

Am Wochenende eine antike Runde im nahen Bergischen mit meinem persönlichen Eis- und Flüssigkeitslieferanten unter die Stollen genommen.





Zur Vorsicht doch das GPS eingepackt, aber schnell alles wiedererkannt. Die fiesen kleinen Hügel waren noch da,







abschnittsweise üble Wurzelbehandlung oder Baummikado, die "klassischen" Abfahrten haben sich stellenweise von einer Spur in mehrspurige Autobahnen verwandelt, unschön, aber man muss ja irgendwie runter kommen.  

Dafür war von Corona nichts zu spüren, ein paar versprengte Mitradler oder Hundführer, sonst alles einsam im Waldraum.

Vor dem Endspurt noch eine Pause mit Aperol Spritz am 19. Golfplatz Loch, neee, Spaß. Dafür war der Mitfahrer dermaßen untereist, das er in Hoffnungsthal an der Diele vorbei rauschte und erst an der Autobahnunterführung eingeholt werden konnte.

Trotzdem ein gelungener Ausflug in altbekannte Gefilde.


----------



## on any sunday (8. Juli 2020)

*Eifelklassiker

Rureifel*

Klassischer Start in Grosshau am Friedhof, dann nicht kleinhau beigeben, sich von MTB Schildern nicht verwirren lassen und aufm Berg dem feinen Trail ins Kalltal folgen. Mitfahrer ist leicht verwirrt, wie Kall und nicht Rur? Über nicht vorhandene Brücken, verwilderte Wege, geschlossene Mühlen und gleichnamiger Talsperre, geht es immer aufwärts bis zum Jägerhaus, bloss schnell weg, Grabenkämpfe folgen später und wie immer ein Brötgen in Roetgen. Über den "ehemaligen" Nordwanderweg, erstaunlich trocken, aber auch durch Abgeholztes, wird Vicht erreicht. Kurz danach macht der Akku und der Orientierungsinn des alten Manns schlapp und das Backup GPS des Gnadenlosen sollte uns kurz möglichst zum Auto führen. Was folgte hatte der Hürtgenwald schon oft erlebt, blood, sweat and tears.








*Ins ahrige Weingebiet*









Zwei Tage später am anderen Ende der Eifel. Am ollen Martin traf man sich, endlich mal nicht der Stubenälteste. Sonntagsgemäß wurde erst der ruhigere Teil des ahrigen Gebirges an der Sahr beradelt, bevor man sich über den Berg und Belohnungtrail ins andere Tal quälte. Dort wurde zum Steiner aufgebrochen, für eine Ehrenrunde ins Horn gestossen, Kaltegetränke in der Höhe vernichtet und von dort erSchrocken ins Tal gestürzt. Die letzten Höhenmeter wurden locker durch den fröhlichen Weinberg bewältigt. Erstaunlich, etwa ein Drittel des Weges, aber ca. die gleichen Höhenmeter wie zwei Tage zuvor, Magic.


----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2020)

Wer sich immer mal gefragt hat, was ist das für ein Turm, wenn man am Steinerberghaus den wohlverdienten Pausenkuchen verspeist, der steht auf dem Schöneberg oberhalb von Kempenich. 

Ein schönes Ziel bei perfekten Spätsommertemperaturen, also das genaue Gegenteil von heute. 





Es wurde eine klassische CC Tour, frei von Trails, aber schönen Eifelaussichten. Altherrengerecht sammelt man langsam die Höhenmeter ab Bad Neuenahr, teilweise über kaum befahrenen Wegen, entdeckt neue  Panorami, begegnet verirrten Rennradlern und sollte lieber die geschwungene Asphaltauffahrt zum Turm nehmen, bevor auf der neu angelegten Obstwiese, die Früchte sind noch nicht geniessbar, unterhalb der Fernmeldeananlage schön gepaust wird. 

Von dort an geht es tendenziell bergab und man landet im Herschbachtal. Hier einfach rechts abbiegen und locker durch das Tal nach Kesseling radeln. Aber nein, Herr Gnadenlos schlägt sich wieder westlich ins Gebüsch und versucht den lästigen Fliegen bergan zu entkommen. Einige Höhenmeter weiter, werden diese wieder vernichtet und im Sinkflug erreicht man Kesseling. Irgendeiner brabelt was von Bergzeitfahren und ward nicht mehr gesehen, meinereiner geniesst die Leichtigkeit des Haarteils und kurbelt gemütlich bis zum Berghaus. 

Bei Hefeschorle oder Kaffe mit Kuchen, wird die Aussicht zum besichtigten Turm genossen. Die bekannten Trails werden danach konsequent links liegen gelassen und der Startpunkt fast ohne weitere Höhenmeter auf dem Ahrtalkamm angesteuert. Ausser einem luftlassenden Vorderreifen am Tomac und blasenbildenden Hinterradreifen am anderen Esel, gab es dann keine Verluste bis zum Ziel. Feine Tour.


----------



## sibu (30. September 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wer sich immer mal gefragt hat, was ist das für ein Turm, wenn man am Steinerberghaus den wohlverdienten Pausenkuchen verspeist, der steht auf dem Schöneberg oberhalb von Kempenich.


Der Turm ist auch in Rennrad-Kreisen bekannt. Unterhalb geht die alte Kohlstraße vorbei, die schon vor der Römerzeit als direkte Verbindung vom Rheintal Richtung Daun und Mosel benutzt wurde und die damals sumpfigen Bach- und Flusstäler vermeidet. Die hast du von unterhalb des Turms bis zur ehemaligen Gaststätte "Zum Amerikaner" oberhalb Schelborn benutzt. Bei einer Vorbeifahrt am Turm hat mich @RadTed drauf hingewiesen, dass der Turm kein Fernsehsender ist. Statt dessen war er früher die Hauptsendeanlage für den Regierungsbunker im Ahrtal.


----------



## on any sunday (3. Oktober 2020)

Das erklärt die schiebenden Rennradler. 
😁


----------



## on any sunday (12. Oktober 2020)

And now, something totally different. Im Drift durch Berlin.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Dezember 2020)

Trail Runde ums Haus











						Köln Radfahren
					

Distance 25.50 km | Time 1:47:09 | Speed 14.3 kph | Elevation 106 m




					connect.garmin.com
				




Still ruht der See





Allee, Allee, wie der Franzose sagt





Feldweg zur Sonderprüfung





Sonder Blättertrail





Downhillprüfung






Slalomprüfung





Bachfahrt





Seelig





Nördliche Taiga





Alte Moped Prüfung





Herbscht





Bunkertrail





Ballons





Spielplatz für klein und gross






Noch mal Taiga





Schwanensee





Sunday


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Dezember 2020)

is aber nich von heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. Dezember 2020)

Türlich, der Rhein ist die Wetterscheide.😁


----------



## HaiRaider66 (2. Dezember 2020)

Die Wolken hängen wieder vorm Bergischen Land


----------



## willibike (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Michael, bist Du elektrisch unterwegs? Kann nicht genau erkennen was für ein Rad Du fährst! g.willibike


----------



## Enrgy (3. Dezember 2020)

popcorn!


----------



## on any sunday (3. Dezember 2020)

Bitte







willibike schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, bist Du elektrisch unterwegs? Kann nicht genau erkennen was für ein Rad Du fährst! g.willibike




Und nur da elektrisch, allerdings mit Fett.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2020)

Eigentlich einen Beleidigung sone Frage für einen der Benzin im Blut hat


----------



## Enrgy (3. Dezember 2020)

ja aber, ist bengzihn nich noch vieel schlimmer für den umwelt vong wegen den 2 zehen, ääh, zeh oh zwei? ich fräge für ein froind...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2020)

Atme seit 45 Jahren CO2 ein und aus ... nix passiert ... kann so schlimm nich sein


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2020)

Für mich bleibt der Herr Sonntag der beste Berichteschreiber im Forum, ob mit oder ohne Benzin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (5. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Blumen, Uwe. Moment, schon wieder ein Jahr vorbei gerauscht seit den letzten brennenden Tonnen. Die müssen ja kalt bleiben, auch Opfer von Corona.


----------



## FranG (6. Dezember 2020)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt der Herr Sonntag der beste Berichteschreiber im Forum, ob mit oder ohne Benzin...


Haken dran!


----------



## Handlampe (8. Dezember 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Moment, schon wieder ein Jahr vorbei gerauscht seit den letzten brennenden Tonnen. Die müssen ja kalt bleiben, auch Opfer von Corona.


Ja leider. 
Hoffentlich das nächste Jahr wieder.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Dezember 2020)

Kniffliges Terräng. Räschpekt!


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2021)

Beim aufräumen gefunden, von vor 15 Jahren, als noch alles besser war.


----------



## Schnegge (7. Mai 2021)

Den ein oder anderen habe ich tatsächlich wiedererkannt... Boris z.B. an der Brille... aber ob die immer noch alle so aussehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (7. Mai 2021)

cool... sollten wir noch mal wiederholen! wäre gerne dabei. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich so nen Text wie bei Minute 9 schon sehr lange nicht mehr gehört habe


----------



## gruener-Frosch (7. Mai 2021)

Danke für die schöne Erinnerung 👍. Ja, so ne Brille hab ich heute auch noch, doch mittlerweile fahre ich die Trails lieber runter als rauf 😎


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2021)

Waren 100 km, am Stück, macht doch keiner mehr, oder vielleicht doch.   

Und so schnell sehen wir nie wieder aus, Ardennen Trophy 2006.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Mai 2021)

26zoll, felgenbremsen, schlauchreifen, 3fach schaltung, enge radhosen, feste sattelstütze, schmaler lenker -  würde ich morgen aufs rad steigen, hätte sich bei mir da nicht viel verändert. 
na gut, keine felgenbremse. und auf so manches moderne rad dürfte ich mich wegen des "systemgewichts" schon gar nicht mehr draufsetzen 😞


----------



## on any sunday (8. Mai 2021)

Was machst du eigentlich noch hier? Solltest du nicht im Mercedes Forum sein? Doch Heimweh nach Blood, Sweat and Wheels?


----------



## Deleted 124581 (8. Mai 2021)

Gehöre zwar nicht dazu, altersmäßig und geographisch schon....
War alles irgendwie soo sexy,die Bikes, die Klamotten, ein paar habe ich noch, heute...Retro, und natürlich die Biker sowieso. 
Die Eifel, ein Traum zum auf die Kacke hauen, immer noch, auch wenn's manchmal weh tut....Greetings from Bonn.


----------



## Jajaja (8. Mai 2021)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 26zoll, felgenbremsen, schlauchreifen, 3fach schaltung, enge radhosen, feste sattelstütze, schmaler lenker -  würde ich morgen aufs rad steigen, hätte sich bei mir da nicht viel verändert.
> na gut, keine felgenbremse. und auf so manches moderne rad dürfte ich mich wegen des "systemgewichts" schon gar nicht mehr draufsetzen 😞


Hmm, auch bei mir hat sich außer dem Systemgewicht nix verändert. Mittlerweile fast 10 Kg weniger. Auch Fahrleistungen wie 'damals' ...

Schön zu sehen, die Bilder von damals. Wußte garnicht, dass die ollen Bikes so zappelig sind. Vielleicht muß doch mal so ein Langlaster mit Hantelstange her. Wobei - hat doch funktioniert ... 😇


----------



## Enrgy (8. Mai 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Was machst du eigentlich noch hier? Solltest du nicht im Mercedes Forum sein? Doch Heimweh nach Blood, Sweat and Wheels?



latürnich bin ich auch auf mbslk, aber bald 20 jahre ibc lassen sich halt nicht so einfach löschen. ich schaue hier täglich rein, schon aus gewohnheit, und hinterlasse mitunter gerne etwas ironie und sarkasmus, kennste ja


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. Mai 2021)

Ich hab mir belustigt das Filmchen angeschaut, dann viel mir plötzlich auf daß ich ja immer noch ein Ratt aus dieser, äh, glanzvollen Epoche fahre. Das Systemgewicht hat sich allerdings um 10 kg auf der nach oben offenen Richterskala oben verschoben.


----------



## supasini (8. Mai 2021)

@Enrgy das 601 ist doch immer noch (fast) modern... und vom Gewicht her zu heutigen 29"-Schüsseln total konkurrenzfähig! (Mein aktuelles 301 hatte, als ich es letzten Sommer bekam, 200 g weniger als mein 901 im leichtesten Aufbau )

Als ich mit MTB angefangen habe (1986) waren Vorbauten 150 mm lang mit 0° und die Lenker hatten 560 mm. Die haben wir dann abgesägt, weil man mit so superbreiten Lenkern an den Bäumen hängen bleibt.
Sattelüberhöhung nicht unter 15 cm.
Ein 1,95er Reifen war schon breit (ich habe meine ersten Alpenüberquerungen alle mit 1,95er gefahren (ab 2001) - sowas montiere ich heute auf dem Gräwwelbeik 
Heute drück ich die Fernbedienung der Sattelstütze gefühlt öfter als den Schalthebel.
Damals: wer den Sattel runter macht kann nicht Fahrradfahren...
Vorteil war allerdings: ein Beik für alles. Heute würde ich intensiv darüber nachdenken müssen, mit welchem Rad ich so ne Tour fahren würde (ich habe abgespeckt, es wären nur zwei in der Auswahl  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (9. Mai 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Waren 100 km, am Stück, macht doch keiner mehr, oder vielleicht doch.


doch.


----------



## supasini (9. Mai 2021)

Ich auch!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Mai 2021)

Schönes Filmchen Micha von der guten alten Zeit


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Mai 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Waren 100 km, am Stück, macht doch keiner mehr, oder vielleicht doch.


Vorgestern erst 108 km


----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2021)

was ist eigentlich mit @schraeg, der ward hier seid 3 monaten nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Mai 2021)

der ist jetzt Outfluencer


----------



## gruener-Frosch (10. Mai 2021)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> der ist jetzt Outfluencer


😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅


----------



## gruener-Frosch (10. Mai 2021)

Enrgy schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit @schraeg, der ward hier seid 3 monaten nicht mehr gesehen


*[Pssst!🤫]*


----------



## Jajaja (14. Mai 2021)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ...
> Schön zu sehen, die Bilder von damals. Wußte garnicht, dass die ollen Bikes so zappelig sind. Vielleicht muß doch mal so ein Langlaster mit Hantelstange her. Wobei - hat doch funktioniert ... 😇


In die Tat umgesetzt:







EDIT: ,Sorry, Bild geht jetzt?'; Herstellerlink.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (15. Mai 2021)

Jajaja schrieb:


> In die Tat umgesetzt:


Nicht gefunden - 404 Not Found​


----------



## on any sunday (25. Mai 2021)

*Dem Landgraaf einen Besuch abgestattet.*

Quasi nebenan, aber doch nicht so häufig besucht, die Nederlands. Vorm Krieg durch die Brunssummer Heide. Inzwischen hat sich da etwas im Bereich Geländeradsport getan.









						MTB Routes Parkstad - MTB Club Discovery
					

MTB Routes Parkstad Limburg Onze routes zijn gemaakt door mountainbikers voor mountainbikers, met het doel zowel beginners als gevorderden plezier en uitdaging te bieden. Hoewel er veel flowstukken in de routes zitten, moet je in Parkstad geen oneindige flowtrails verwachten. Achter iedere bocht...




					mtbclub-discovery.nl
				




Gibt 5 ausgeschilderte Routen, die man gut kombinieren kann.

Wegen einer relativ günstige Wettervorhersagen, machte man sich also im neuen Taxi einer bewährten MTB Fachkraft auf zum Landgraaf.  Später als geplant, beim Taxi wollte sich eine Unterbodenplatte unbedingt verlustieren, wurde der Startpunkt erreicht.

Unter normalen Umständen wäre es da Pfingsten voller, aber wir haben ja im Moment nicht normales. Dafür hätte man sich vor Ort auf "Doping" testen lassen können.

Hatten im Netz eine ältere Version der grossen Runde runter geladen und auf die Navigationseinheit übertragen. Ist aber eigentlich unnötig, die Ausschilderung ist meist gut.

Die Parkstad ist halt parkig und auch etwas stadlich. Zum Einstieg wird etwas durch die Stadt gependelt, bis der erste Trail beginnt, hoch und runter, meist stichig, und so geht es dann weiter. Zu breiten Wegen wurden extra Trails angelegt, sehr schön.

So nach 2 Stündchen führte die elektronische Navigation zu etwas Frust beim Benutzer, die vielen Stiche zeigten Wirkung und die Runde wurde etwas abgerundet, aber auch wieder mit feinen Trails. Unterwegs machte die Politie mit reichlich Mannschaftswagen Jagd auf motorisierte Zweiräder, die Jungs waren auch eindeutig zu laut. Von den Fiets Benutzern wollten sie nix.

Irgendwann wurden die Sticheleien dann endgültig zu viel und auf kürzesten Weg der Startpunkt angesteuert. Die Umstände verhinderten auch eine "Belohnungs" Frikandel. Trotzdem wurde eine Wiederholung nicht ausgeschlossen, sind ja doch tofste routes.

Zum Ende noch eine fremdes Video. Ähnlichkeiten mit beteiligten Personen sind nicht beabsichtigt.


----------



## on any sunday (8. Juni 2021)

Gravelrunde durch das nördliche Kölner Umland.










						Köln Radfahren
					

Distance 57.00 km | Time 2:43:37 | Speed 20.9 kph | Elevation 230 m




					connect.garmin.com
				




Möglichst wenig Asphalt, schau mer mal.

Start am Escher See, entlang des Pescher Gewässers und abbiegen zum Nüssenberger Busch, kurze Asphalt Etappe Richtung Longerich, dann durchs Gebüsch zum Fühlinger See.

Danach schottert es gen Worringer Bruch, wird der Chorbusch durchquert und am Kloster gepaust. Tipp, Wasserstelle auf dem Friedhof.





Es geht Richtung Bahndamm, der wird Rollator gerecht umgestaltet, blöd, die Einheimischen sind auch nicht begeistert. War vorher auch für normale Tourenräder gut fahrbar. Mussten wohl in Rommerskirchen europäische Fördergelder verbaggert werden.

Vorher





nachher





Jede Menge Schotter auf den Weg nach Stommeln, obligatorischer Halt an der Eisdiele, lecker. Über asphaltierte Feldwege mit Geländeeinlage, wird wieder Esch erreicht. Hier lockt der Biergarten Goebels, dummerweise das ganze Geld vorher in Eis angelegt.


----------



## BontragerTom (9. Juni 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Gravelrunde durch das nördliche Kölner Umland.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1288752
> 
> ...


Jo, den Bahndamm bin ich vor ein paar Wochen ab Hombroich auch mal wieder gefahren. Echt traurig was die damit veranstaltet haben..
Das war so ne geile Strecke.


----------



## on any sunday (15. Juni 2021)

Freies Graveln im Kölner Nordwesten










						Garmin Connect
					






					connect.garmin.com
				




Mal versucht dem Pulheimer Bach Erlebnisweg zur Glessener Höhe zu folgen, war aber nicht so toll ausgeschildert, das erste Stück dürfte aber das schönste sein.

Als Gutmachung nehme ich das Fliehstedener Fliess mit, dann zur Höhe ohne Gipfel und zum Bergheimer Loch





mit bunten Trails





Noch schnell eine Höhe mitgenommen und das Peringsmaar leider links liegen gelassen.

Noch etwas Gravel vor Rheidt umgepflügt, geschwitzt wie ein Büllchen





und bis Stommeln gestromt.





Doping mit Zitrone, Malaga und Mango leitet den Endspurt ein.
.


----------



## FranG (18. Juni 2021)

Letzten Sonntag bin ich ein Stück durch „deine Gefilde“ geschottert. Einmal den Kölnpfad rechtsrum.
Highlight bei dem Wetter: der Trinkbrunnen in am Wasserwerk Weiler – Dat Wasser von Kölle war verdammt joot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. Juni 2021)

ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob in der altherren-riege der ebike- oder gravelvirus die ansteckendere mtb-mutante darstellt... 🥴 
manche sollen ja sogar von beiden gleichzeitig befallen sein.😞
wie gut, daß ich schon lange geimpft bin...


----------



## FranG (18. Juni 2021)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob in der altherren-riege der ebike- oder gravelvirus die ansteckendere mtb-mutante darstellt... 🥴


Bei mir letzteres. Allerdings bis dato nur 1-malig. Wobei die gute alte Velomintati Regel #12 (The correct number of bikes to own is n+1) da was anderes *vorschreibt*.
Schottern macht (auch alte Säcke) süchtig – da hilft leider keine Impfung...


----------



## Schnegge (18. Juni 2021)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob in der altherren-riege der ebike- oder gravelvirus die ansteckendere mtb-mutante darstellt... 🥴


Dat liegt am fehlenden Nachwuchs. Meine Pänz wollen Airtime und Trails ab S2... 3 E-bikes* kann ich mir (auch bei den Eidgenossen) nicht leisten...  ...und mit Gravel würd' ich sie vergraulen... Da bleibt als gutes Vorbild nur selber treten...

*Abgesehen davon, dass die Dinger meiner Meinung nach nix mit Mountainbiken zu tuen haben..*.*


----------



## on any sunday (18. Juni 2021)

Den ganzen Köln Pfad als Tagesausflug? Respekt! Das Wasser aus Weiler kommt bei mir zu Hause aus dem Hahn.  

Der Hang auch zu schmaleren Reifen ist schon so alt, der ist nicht mehr ansteckend. Ja, ich bin der auf dem gelben Canyon,  formerly known as HEW Cyclassics anno dazumal.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juni 2021)

*Bergisch 100*

Mmmm, das mit den schmalen Reifen, da war doch mal was, lang ist es her, von vor der Haustür ins Bergische, ohne Motor.

Schnell den Druck der Reifen um jeweils 2 Powerbar erhöhen, vielleicht hilft es. Das Wetter bricht 33 Grad, aber im bergischen Waldraum ist es meist "kälter", am Ende sollten 100 km auf dem GPS erscheinen.










						Köln Sonstige
					

Distance 98.24 km | Time 7:17:04 | Speed 13.5 kph | Elevation 1,167 m




					connect.garmin.com
				




Durch Chorweiler, an Ford vorbei, fährt es sich über die Leverkusener Rheinbrücke, eine Radweg Seite ist gesperrt, ganz schön eng bei Gegenverkehr. Tendenziell mach ich mich Dhünn, biege dann Richtung Wiembach ab, wo einen die erste ernstzunehmende Steigung erwartet, dafür so gut wie kein Verkehr.

Der wird ab Burscheid wieder dichter, um sich dann Richtung Altenberg in die Serpentinen zu stürzen. Im Tale geht es rechtens nach Neschen. Aber nicht die üblichen Serpentinen, sondern den unverkehrten Weg über den Parkplatz, der überwindet die selbe Höhe, dafür mit weniger Kehren, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.

Hinter Neschen ist eine Pause angesagt.





Kurz vor Bechen linke ich ab, man will ja keine Steigung auslassen, ein kurzer Blick auf die Dhünntalsperre, um danach auf die B506 zu treffen. Die sehr schöne Schleife über Dhünn, Wickesberg und Wipperfeld hebe ich mir doch lieber fürs nächste Mal auf.

Stattdessen geradeaus nach Kürten, mit leichter Schottereinlage und kleiner Asphaltrampe. Die grosse Rampe folgt mit den dem Offermannsberg nach Olpe, anscheinend eine "Sonderprüfung" des virtuellen "Rund um Köln". Der kleine Umbogen zum Landhaus Fuchs wird auch aufgespart, denn der steile Anstieg nach Unterbersten könnte zum selbigen führen.

Lieber etwas auf und ab nach Bergisch Gladbach, nicht ohne den Biesfelder Penny mit Euro seines Getränkevorrats zu erleichtern. Längere Zwischenstation bei Freunden in Brück, mit Pool und eiskalten Getränken. Um die 100 vollzubekommen, wird noch über die Mühlheimer Brücke und am Rhein lang gebogt, um sich dann schottrig nach Hause zu bewegen. Mit 101 km wurde das Ziel erreicht, ja, der Track wurde aus Datenschutzgründen anonymisiert.  Es wurden ca. 5 Liter Flüssigkeit vernichtet. Muss wohl doch warm gewesen sein.


----------



## supasini (21. Juni 2021)

herrrrlisch oldskuhl, mal wieder ein Tourenbericht im Forum! Sollten wir vielleicht wieder tun, wir alten Säcke, und dieser schönen Institution Leben einhauchen.
Aber da hättest du doch auch einfach am Sonntag den 100er auf meiner Geburtstagstour erledigen können, da wärst du auch nach 2/3 der Zeit schon im Ziel gewesen. Und Zeit zum Trinken hättest du auch erst nach Beendigung der Tour gefunden.

(wir hatten u.a. mehrere Olis und meine Brüder dabei, die hatten es alle sehr eilisch...)


----------



## FranG (21. Juni 2021)

supasini schrieb:


> die hatten es alle sehr eilisch...


Das klingt aber nach Aua...


----------



## supasini (21. Juni 2021)

wenn 95% vom Maximalpuls darunter fallen: ja. 
Die Männ aus meinem Radsportclub haben nach 2 Bergen mitgeteilt, dass wir nicht mehr auf sie warten sollen.


----------



## on any sunday (27. Juni 2021)

Da ich hier nicht zu Geburtstagen eingeladen werde, fährt man halt selber ab Üskirche noh de Eijfel.

*Ahrmarathon*

Sowas an einem Samstag zu unternehmen ist rein verkehrstechnisch Blödsinn, wenn man auch unter der Woche Zeit hat. Aber die Mopedfraktion war noch ertragbar und knubbelte sich fast nur an den bekannten Stellen. Außerdem kennt man sich ja etwas aus, um altersgemäß ruhig durch die Eifel zu radeln. Und schon wieder schmalbereift.

In etwas so.











						Euskirchen Sonstige
					

Distance 127.06 km | Time 7:54:43 | Speed 16.1 kph | Elevation 2,463 m




					connect.garmin.com
				




Die Deutsche Bahn brachte mich eine Stunde später als geplant in die Eifelmetropole, was aber an mir lag, früh aufstehen bin ich nicht mehr gewohnt.

Schanell aus der Stadt raus und über den ersten Hügel zur Steinbachtalsperre, vorm Krieg Ort mancher MTB Schlacht. Auch auf schmalen Reifen suche ich eher die "malerischen" Wege.





Aber noch eindeutig zu früh für eine Pause.





Hinter der Sperre beginnt der Eifel Forrest, bedeutet das sich die direkten Wege des Asphaltes entledigen.





Macht mir nichts aus, meinem Rad auch nicht, steht ja Cross drauf. Aber auch mit einem "normalen" Rennrad gut machbar.

Hinter Scheuren wird es hügeliger





bevor man sich nach unter Unterkrälingen in die Serpentinen stürzt. Wer keine Abfahrtskurven mag, kann in (Angst)Häselingen nach Burgsahr abkürzen. Allerdings war beim letzten Mal der Belag endurotauglich.

Im Talgrund ist der Sahrbach, man wird also herzlich im





begrüsst. Kaum merklich kreisen die Beine Richtung Westen, bevor man in Binzbach sich dem ersten ernsthaften Anstieg widmet, da kreist es merklich langsamer.

In Effelsberg schüsselt es einen.





Wer in der Anfangsphase der Tour noch ein paar Höhenmeter mehr sammeln möchte, fährt hier geradeaus, biegt im Kreisverkehr links ab und macht ein Schleifchen über Schönau und Wershofen, landschaftlich wertvoll. Ich schlage mich heute aber über "geheime" Nebensträsschen bis ins Ahrtal durch.





Dort können sich die Beine ausruhen, es geht tendenziell am Armuthsbach bergab. Da ich nie was Schuld bin, biege ich vorher rechts ab, wo sich die Ahr mit der Armuth bereichert. Ein paar Km muss man sich die Strasse mit der Motorfraktion teilen, bevor in Fuchshofen vorsichtig scharf links abgebogen wird. Zeit für eine Pause mit Holunderschorle und Kuchen von dem netten Meisje.





Bevor die Beine meinen, das war es für heute, wird wieder aufgesattelt, für "normale" Radler rechts, Bekloppte wählen die linke Rampe und bekurbeln die Serpentinchen, um auf der Höhe bei Reifferscheid die Aussicht zu geniessen.





Von nun an geht es fast nur bergab, die Hohe Acht lässt grüssen,Spaß bis Adenau,





wo die Flüssigkeitsvorräte aufgefüllt werden. Die lange Gerade Richtung Hohe Acht ist ein wenig spaßbefreit, viel Verkehr und so. Aber wenn die erste Kehre erreicht wird, ist es bald geschafft, vor der Hohen Acht lasse ich Neune gerade sein und fahre in der Eifler Serpentine geradeaus, Vorsicht beim abbiegen. Nach den 12 Prozent





wurde auch der Zenit der Tour überschritten und es folgt eine der längsten Abfahrten der Eifel, bis Kalenborn fährt es sich steil bergab, danach kann man es durch das Kesselinger Tal kesseln lassen.






In Kesseling wären ein paar extra Höhenmeter zum Steiner Berghaus sammelbar. Da ich die aber schon in der Sammlung habe..... rechts ab Richtung Ahrweiler. Mmmh, 21 km, das hatte ich aber kürzer in Erinnerung und die beiden Hubbel bis dahin hatte ich auch verdrängt. Da bietet sich schattiges Plätzchen an, um den Rest der Tour zu planen. Remagen schien als Ziel zu passen, na dann, Endspurt.






Die lange Abfahrt ins Ahrtal entschädigt, wenn man verdrängt, zwischen Asphalt und Haut ist praktisch nichts. Stadtdurchfahrt hinter sich bringen und eine schöne Abfahrt ins Rheintal. Davor stand aber noch die Muur von Kirchdaun, hätte jetzt nicht mehr sein müssen. Das letzte Gefälle bis zum Bahnhof, der nächste Zoch noh Kölle kütt in 10 Minuten, perfektes Timing. Rock'n Roll.


----------



## supasini (27. Juni 2021)

... und die Geburtstagseinladung hast du bekommen - über den TT-WhatsApp-Dingens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (27. Juni 2021)

Isch bin aba in keiner TT WhatsApp Gruppe, Dingens war ja auch nur ein passender Aufhänger


----------



## supasini (28. Juni 2021)

tja, alter Mann - so ein Oldschool-Medium wie ein Forum ist nix für die Jungen, die stehen mehr auf dsaflüchtige wattsäppen. hab mich auch irgendwann dazu durchgerungen, nachdem ich aus allen Treffs rausgefallen bin. Aber vorsicht, macht süschisch!


----------



## on any sunday (2. August 2021)

Radeln an der Ahr, egal mit dem Renner oder mit dem MTB, wird wohl nie wieder so werden wie es war. Habe zwei Tage einen alten Bekannten beim aufräumen in Rech geholfen, wie nach einem Bombenangriff, Wahnsinn.

Darum eine erfreulichere Alternative, Belgien, trailen bei Freunden.

Einer alten MTB Fachkraft war aufgefallen, das im Nationalpark Hoge Kempen bei Maasmechelen ein paar MTB Strecken angelegt/ausgeschildert wurden.









						Mountainbike Route NATIONAAL PARK HOGE KEMPEN - OPOETEREN - DILSEN-STOKKEM - MAASMECHELEN - AS - LANAKEN - ZUTENDAAL - MTBRouteDatabase.be
					

MTB Route Database. Beschrijving van vaste- en GPS- mountainbike routes in Vlaanderen, Wallonie, Luxemburg, Duitsland en Nederland. Elke route wordt beschreven met volgende parameters: startplaatsen, Bepijlingen, Afstanden, gps-tracks, Hoogteprofiel en Beoordelingen.




					mtbroutedatabase.be
				




Das sollte man doch mal ausprobieren. Die Gegend unterscheidet sich nicht vom Nachbarn, de Nederlands. Leicht hügelig, sandig, stellenweise auch matschig, schön anzusehen im Laubwald.

Wir schauten uns den südlichen Teil an und wurden nicht enttäuscht. Gestartet wurde an einer vermutlichen Frittenausgabestation, als Motivation/Belohnung für den Endspurt. Geht schonmal gut los, Trails wechseln sich mit breiteren Forstwegen ab, Steigungen sind meist kürzere/längere Stiche, meist noch fahrbar, aber zwei/dreimal nur schiebbar, weil ausgewaschen, steil.

Die Ausschilderung ist top, aber zur Belustigung benutzen wir noch GPS, ich den 80 km Marathon Track, die Begleitung eine Kombi aus den südlichen Tracks. Daraus entwickelte sich eine noch fehlende Routing Stimme: Alter, grummeliger Mann und ein neuer Wegpunkt "Hübsche Reiterin auf Schimmel".

Insgesamt sind die Strecken flüssig zu fahren, auf den Trails kann man sich schwindelig fahren. Deshalb wurde erst nach 30 km eine größere Pause gemacht. Vielleicht auch wegen dem misslungenen Spagat des Mitfahrers in einer leckeren Pfütze, single wet feet trail. Auf den letzten Kilometern schien meinem Begleiter eine imaginäre Fritte vorm Gesicht zu baumeln, er meinte aber was von Training und so, is klar.

Am Ziel verhinderte ein Eiswagen den Besuch der Friteuse und die ungeplante Sonne einen schnelle Heimfahrt. Prädikat empfehlenswert. Wer auf die Ardennen keine Bock hat, völlig unverständlich, kann in Belgien auch ohne viel Höhenmeter seinen Spaß haben.










						Maasmechelen Sonstige
					

Distance 47.12 km | Time 4:34:17 | Speed 10.3 kph | Elevation 410 m




					connect.garmin.com
				



.


----------



## on any sunday (6. August 2021)

Morgen kleine MTB Tour von Engelskirchen nach Köln. Start um 10:50 Uhr Bahnhof Engelskirchen. Sollten so 1200 Hm und 60 km sein.


----------



## on any sunday (14. August 2021)

Muss meinen Fuhrpark etwas ausdünnen. BeEmZeh ist schon weg.









						eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

Nutze diese Seite für den Login bei eBay Kleinanzeigen. eBay Kleinanzeigen. Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Ach so, die obige Tour fahre ich morgen, Start um 11:15 Uhr, bin letzen Samstag die "übliche" Strecke gefahren.


----------



## on any sunday (16. August 2021)

Immer wieder Sonntags, der Tatort aus Engelskirchen.





Laut ein paar einheimischen E-Bikern, ja, ich unterhalte mich mit denen, wird der südliche Weg an der kleinen Aggersperre nicht mehr hergestellt, aber der nördliche Pfad ist auch recht nett.





In Loope fahre ich lieber und bin noch voll auf dem Damm.





nicht das ich mich hier hängen lasse,





Wäre auch schlecht, weil es folgt eine etwas länger Auffahrt, auch hier wurde gut geholzt, man wähnt sich fast oben und hat jetzt einen Blick auf das Staubecken von Ehreshoven.





Der Höhenweg zum Hölzer Kopf wurde noch von den Rodungen verschont, nicht aber von knapp überholenden E-Bikern im Eco Mode, hüstel. Da waren die elektrifizierten Trekkingradler doch lustiger drauf. Aber solange ich noch auf der Höhe bin, apropo, da wurden dann doch auch Bäume erschlagen, ein paar zur Abschreckung stehen gelassen, freie Sicht aufs Siebengebirge.





Der folgende Weg ist aber immer noch ein Bild von einem Trail





In der kalten Jahreszeit ist der Baum ganz alleine, jetzt bildet sein Kumpel Mais ein dichtes Spalier.





In der nächsten Abfahrt ist man wieder baumlos, mit neuem Blick auf den Monte Lindlar





und die Hohe Warte wartet auf mich heute vergebens.





Früher folgte der schönste Trail der Gegend, aber heute nicht mehr.

Schwäres Gerät hat ihn zunichte gemacht, Wasser oder ausgespülte, steinige Spur.





Etwas Hoffnung





wird schnell zunichte gemacht.





Das wars dann, da nimmt man doch besser die Strasse.




Etwas missgestimmt, werden dann doch ein paar Höhenmeter zusätzlich gekurbelt, um wenigstens den kleinen Trail ins Herz von Engelskirchen mitzunehmen. Das Herz ist nicht allzu groß und so wird schnell der nächste "Hügel" erklommen. Ohne größere Umwege ist dort jeder Weg aufwärts nicht gemütlich, der Graf Engelbert mochte es wohl besonders steil, mhh, jetzt ein paar elektrische Watt. Passender Weise schiebt oben auf der Höhe ein E-Biker sein Rad aus dem Unterholz, kurze Ansprache, er murmelt irgendwas von Komoot in den nicht vorhanden Bart und verschwindet mit kreischenden Bremsen in den "Downhill".

Der geplante Track will mich wieder runter zum Loopebach schicken, bin doch nicht blöd und erreiche fast höhengleich das Haus Wald-Eck. Ein bleifreies Weizen und der Apfelkuchen sollten alle benötigten Grundnahrungsmittel enthalten.

Der Trail hinterm Heckberg ist auch einen Großteil seiner Bäume verlustig gegangen, aber wenigstens noch gut fahrbar. Über Wiesen





Mit Aussicht auf den Dom, Fernmeldeturm etc.





Wie, ihr seht nichts? Hier die Beweispixel.





Auch hier war der Förster fleissig.





hat aber wenigstens die schöne Abfahrt nach Heckhaus ausgelassen.






Zwischendurch wird Kontakt mit der weiblichen Bevölkerung aufgenommen, wenig erfolgreich.





In Marialinden sollen die Wasservorräte aufgefüllt werden. Tipp, der Brunnen an der Kirche ist kein fliessendes Trinkwasser, das wird aus einem Vorratsbehälter öfters hochgepumpt, lieber Flüssigkeit vom Friedhof an der Hauptstrasse abfüllen.

Weiter geht es der kleinen Brotkrummenspur auf der Elektronik nach, bergisch auf, bergisch ab. Mal was bekanntes, dann wieder unbekannt, z.B. ein Traileinstieg ins Naafbachtal. Das wird aber relativ schnell verlassen, bis nach Köln wird heute nichts. Nach meiner Rechnung dürfte der Zug in Honrath in 10 Minuten eintreffen, Endspurt oder so.....






						Engelskirchen Sonstige
					

Distance 50.33 km | Time 6:34:10 | Speed 7.7 kph | Elevation 972 m




					connect.garmin.com


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. August 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Morgen kleine MTB Tour von Engelskirchen nach Köln. Start um 10:50 Uhr Bahnhof Engelskirchen. Sollten so 1200 Hm und 60 km sein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1318611


Öhhhmmm....das ist ja schon eine "etwas" größere Runde...sprechen wir von Bio-Bike oder E-Bike?


----------



## HaiRaider66 (20. August 2021)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Öhhhmmm....das ist ja schon eine "etwas" größere Runde...sprechen wir von Bio-Bike oder E-Bike?


Das “kleinere“ war wohl eher ironisch gemeint, ich verwende das Adjektiv meist bei Touren >100 km und @on any sunday hat das nicht bei eMTB-News gepostet!


----------



## supasini (20. August 2021)

ich find, das hat der Herr Sonntag richtig beschrieben: große Runden von und mit ihm sind erheblich länger / mehr Hm... und natürlich reden wir von richtigen Fahrrädern! e gibt es nur bei Licht, Tacho und zur Not auch Schaltung.
große Runde wäre bei mir auch etwas mit über 5 h Fahrzeit und entsprechenden Daten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (20. August 2021)

Meine Runden darf man mit allen "Fahrzeugen" fahren, sogar mit sowas





ja, das machen Menschen, vor kurzem in Holland auf dem Trail gesehen.

Die oben angesprochene Tour hat eigentlich das Format von meinen üblichen Wochenend Runden, als es noch das LMB gab. Heute halt nur etwas langsamer. Wenn ich E-Bike fahren würde, würde ich mich dabei langweilen.


----------



## on any sunday (20. August 2021)

Apropo, morgen geht es ab Bahnhof Opladen um 13:15 Uhr ins Bergische, Wupperberge, Dhünntal, Länge... je nach Wunsch, aber es kütt ja doch keiner. 😁


----------



## on any sunday (28. August 2021)

Da macht das fahren wieder einigermaßen Spaß, Und dann bricht man sich zu Hause bei 3 Treppenstufen den Oberschenkel, blöd. Und natürlich wieder links, Montag OP. Das nächste Röntgenbild ist vom Terminator.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (28. August 2021)

🚲.....die Wochen des Ausfalls müssen nachgestrammpelt werden, Ehrensache....Gute Besserung!🩺


----------



## Enrgy (28. August 2021)

da müssen demnächst auf der anderen seite aber auswuchtgewichte ran, sonst gibts ne unrunde kadenz beim gräweln mit der schraubensammlung... 🥴 

gute besserung schonmal!


----------



## supasini (29. August 2021)

wie unnötig! Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (29. August 2021)

Wenn alte Leute stürzen....gute und schnelle Besserung!!!!


----------



## jokomen (29. August 2021)

Oje Micha...Das braucht kein Mensch ! Gute Besserung !


----------



## on any sunday (17. September 2021)

Da wird wohl bald ein künstlichen Gelenk fällig. Wenn das Bein ein Pferd wäre, würde man es erschiessen. Im Laufe der Jahre Oberschenkelbruch und Kniescheibe terminiert, Schienbein Gelenkkopf terminiert und jetzt wieder Oberschenkel.

I'll be back.


----------



## Enrgy (17. September 2021)

was ne sammlung, macguyver würde aus dem zeugs ein atomkraftwerk bauen...

weiterhing gute besserung!


----------



## supasini (19. September 2021)

son schei$$! - Gute Besserung von mir und meiner Gattin!


----------



## fbergau (27. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Zusammen.
Erstmal gute Besserung an den Verletzten.
Wann und wo startet die nächste Runde? UNd wo finde ich lastminute biking?


----------



## sibu (27. Oktober 2021)

fbergau schrieb:


> ? UNd wo finde ich lastminute biking?


Seit Corona ist LMB deaktiviert. Es wäre sonst unter http://lastminute.mtb-news.de  bzw. oben im Ausklappmenü unter "mehr" zu finden.


----------



## Pardus (29. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Michael, ich hoffen Du bist in guten Händen... Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und einen schnellen Heilungsprozess. Grüße Guido


----------



## route61 (2. November 2021)

Gute Besserung Micha!

Hast Du da noch Metall im Unterschenkel von einem früheren Unfall?


----------



## on any sunday (17. November 2021)

Pardus schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, ich hoffen Du bist in guten Händen... Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und einen schnellen Heilungsprozess. Grüße Guido


Hallo Guido,

gute Hände kann ich gut gebrauchen, meine Physio ist 20 m entfernt. Streckung ist wieder fast so schlecht wie vorher , nur die Beugung erfordert harte Arbeit. Wenn ich das Bein voll belasten kann, ist wieder eine EAP fällig, hoffe danach sind wieder radfahrtaugliche Grade erreicht. Im Moment wäre nur ein Motorfahrzeug mit vorgelegten Fußrasten drin, dazu bin ich noch zu jung.

Grüße Michael



route61 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Micha!
> 
> Hast Du da noch Metall im Unterschenkel von einem früheren Unfall?



Jau, das untere sind die Teile von vor 5 Jahren, die bleiben auch drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (17. November 2021)

Im Alter werden wir mit dem ganzen Edelmetall immer wertvoller! Was hast du genommen? Schnödes Titan oder Adamantium?


----------



## on any sunday (14. Dezember 2021)

Hallöle, ich kann mich wieder ohne Krücken bewegen, allerdings nicht sehr graziös. An der Beugung wird noch heftig gearbeitet, schau mer mal.

Um mich zu beschäftigen, habe ich mich wieder dem Verkauf meiner Halde aus Radteilen etc. gewidmet. Macht Spaß, nur manchmal kann man sich fragen, was läuft mit manchen Menschen schief?






						"Was letzte Preis?" - Vorhölle Kleinanzeigen
					

Aber macht das eigentlich was?  Definitiv. Kannst 1000 positive Bewertungen haben, die Leute gucken auf die 3 Negativen. Bei den Kleinanzeigen gibt es ja gar keine einzelnen Bewertungen, daher spielen Antwortrate usw. mit rein, obwohl total egal.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Werbung









						Alle Anzeigen von Michael | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

Hier findest du alle Anzeigen von Michael




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juni 2022)

Hallöle, mich vermisst ja keiner, ist im Moment auch nicht so viel mit radeln. Beugung ist fast ok, aber die zwei Schrauben im Knie missfallen wohl einigen Sehnen, Muskeln und was da sonst nach rum schwirrt. Nach ca. einer Stunde zeigt sich Knie gereizt, keine Schmerzen , aber unangenehm. 

Bin auch nur hier, um was zu verlinken.


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juni 2022)

*Reiseberichte mit Moped, Rad und ohne Zweirad*

Frankreich, Marokko Spanien und anderes Ungeplantes 2014

Adria Rundfahrt 2013 Durch den Balkan und zurück stiefeln

Monte e Mare 2014 Durchs Piemont und Korsika

5 km FeshFesh oder Schau nicht in die Kanne Marokko 2015

Island für Anfänger, 2 Wochen im Mai 2016 auf der eisigen Insel

Frühstück mit Keas, Neuseeland 2018

Pfingstliches Italien anno 2004

Westalpen 2009 mit Susi

Prager Herbscht 2015

Geländespocht in Katalonien 2014

Mittelitalien 2018, Ungewolltes auf vier Rädern

Six Days auf Mallorca 2019

Auf dem Erzgebirgs Kammweg, ohne Motor 2020


----------



## davez (5. Juni 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallöle, mich vermisst ja keiner, ist im Moment auch nicht so viel mit radeln. Beugung ist fast ok, aber die zwei Schrauben im Knie missfallen wohl einigen Sehnen, Muskeln und was da sonst nach rum schwirrt. Nach ca. einer Stunde zeigt sich Knie gereizt, keine Schmerzen , aber unangenehm.
> 
> Bin auch nur hier, um was zu verlinken.


Gute Genesung!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. Juni 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallöle, mich vermisst ja keiner, ist im Moment auch nicht so viel mit radeln. Beugung ist fast ok, aber die zwei Schrauben im Knie missfallen wohl einigen Sehnen, Muskeln und was da sonst nach rum schwirrt. Nach ca. einer Stunde zeigt sich Knie gereizt, keine Schmerzen , aber unangenehm.
> 
> Bin auch nur hier, um was zu verlinken.


Verrückte die Treppen statt den Lift nehmen ist eh nicht zu helfen


----------



## on any sunday (2. Oktober 2022)

Na, was macht das radeln? Ich hab mir im April ein "gebrauchtes" Occam angelacht, für kleines Geld und dann mit leichten Laufrädern, anständigen Bremsen und beingerechter Kurbel aufgerüstet. 12,6 kg zum Schnäppchen Preis. Habe allerdings lange überlegt, ob mir 29er gefallen, und ob ich es nicht wieder verkaufe. Bin ein paar Mal ums Haus, fährt sich gut. Jetzt im Herbst/Winter, wird es im "richtigen"Gelände ausprobiert.







Warum erst dann? Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen.



Moto Morini X-Cape 003 by Michael, auf Flickr

Die chinesische Italienerin wurde auch was aufgerüstet und dann ausgeführt.



Norwegen 2020 04-047 by Michael, auf Flickr

*


			Norwegen auf mehr oder weniger Abwegen - Mimoto's Reiseforum
		

*


----------

